#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-19
<[Raiden]> ну типа вагоны разогнал и всё.
<Nor8>  Что все? :-D
<[Raiden]> трамплин только построить или лифт )
<[Raiden]> и кидай грузы на орбиту сколько влезит
<[Raiden]> в стартрек вояджер кстати в 1 из серий был такой грузовой лифт. Для заброса кажется руды на орбиту.
<[Raiden]> хотя это фантастика, но может не совсем без смысла.
<[Raiden]> а трамплин... Есть например эльбрус, около 6 км высотой.  Вот там и построить )
<Nor8> И зачем грузы в космос закидывать? )))
<[Raiden]> Ну, станции, корабли там строить межпланетные, жрачку для жителей орбитальных станций.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> дорогая доставка одна из проблем. И грузоподъемность ракет.
<Nor8>  Пивас, блэкджэк и так далее? ))))
<[Raiden]> конечно )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Только зачем это в космосе нужно? :-D
<[Raiden]> на марсе вроде воду нашли, в виде льдя правда. Можно спиртику туда забросить... И бухай сколько влезит.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Ну, можно осваивать ресурсы планет или переселить часть людей, а то места маловато.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> На словах всё просто
<[Raiden]> На той же луне чего-то есть, из чего топливо можно делать - забыл. Гелий чтоли.
<[Raiden]> Правда в филме машина времени горные работы на луне её раскололи и люди чуть не вымерли совсем. )
<[Raiden]> Луна 2112 кстати глянь, если пропустил. Ещё когда-то давно был луна 44
<ViruSkin> эх, не дожить нам до туризма к другим планетам
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> Если людям хватит мозгов не устроить тут своими руками какой-нить апокалипсис. Я думаю всё будет, и луна, и может быть даже яблони на марсе, как в 1 советской песне. Но не скоро , может лет 100+-
<ViruSkin> насчёт людей, мозгов и апокалипсиса правильно сказал :)
<Nor8> Так уже почти сотворили )))
<ViruSkin> жопой чую скоро 3 мировая нагрянет
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYK-sNNgce8
<ViruSkin> ребята, подскажите, как можно посмотреть список активных подключений?
<Nor8> ViruSkin: сетевые инструменты
<ViruSkin> через командную строку
<ViruSkin> кажется у меня сервер ддосят
<ViruSkin> сайты упали
<Nor8> ViruSkin: Такой важный сервер у тебя? )))
<ViruSkin> угу)
<[Raiden]> ViruSkin: netstat -antup  или iftop
<ubuntar> да,это все паникёры любят говорить: конец,конец. Честно,надоело уже. Это знаешь для чего? http://ab-pokoj.livejournal.com/81866.html вот зацени,интересное мнение
<ViruSkin> [Raiden]: спасибо
<ubuntar> это такой чувак, я сначала думал,это тролль такой,но он очень хорошо пишет на многие темы,и много интересного.
<[Raiden]> консольное вроде ещё iptraf что-то показывало, но не помню что именно
<prozvonkin> clear
<[Raiden]> Debian Linux has taken flight aboard the Space Shuttle Columbia.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Винды правда тоже летают, на ноутах , на мкс.
<Nor8>  Они там в контру на винде рубают по локалке )))
<[Raiden]> Про вирус наверное все слышали.
<ViruSkin> про какой?
<[Raiden]> 1 космонавт пронёс на флэшке. Забыли проверить личную флэшку.
<[Raiden]> каокой именно сча не скажу. Вроде небыл ов новости
<ViruSkin> первый космический вирус :)
<[Raiden]> уже давно было.
<[Raiden]> угу )
<Nor8> И что, станция зависла? )))
<[Raiden]> ) Тогда вроде нет
<[Raiden]> давня история, только сам факт помню. В гугле наверное есть
<ubuntar> http://www.mirnov.ru/arhiv/mn768/mn/29-3.php
<ubuntar> точно в игры режутся в невесомости
<xl1034> Hi
<xl1034> Можно я парочку глупых вопросов задам? А вы меня пошлёте что-нибудь почитать?
<The_MEk> гыгык
<The_MEk> низя канеш
<ViruSkin> Ты уже задал парочку глупых вопросов )
<xl1034> В общем ситуация: есть комп, исполняющий роль сервера (одна сетевая карта), есть три компа десктопа. Все 4-ре подключены к свитчу, к нему подключен adsl-модем. Как поступить правильнее в данной ситуации? Сейчас на модеме
<xl1034> pppoe и он в роли шлюза для всех, но хотелось бы чтобы шлюзом выступал сервер, для таких плюшек как статистика, шейп и прочее.
<xl1034> Нужно поднять ppp на серваке и маскарадить из ppp0 в eth0?
<qoophi> вауля
<ViruSkin> всех шлёшь к шлюзу сервера, а сервер к модему
<qoophi> :)
<qoophi> кто unity пользуется?
<qoophi> есть кто, или все на гном 2 и кде
<xl1034> Ну ему же надо как-то сказать о том, что он шлюз
<xl1034> Разве нет?
<xl1034> Просто я уже послал всех к серверу, а сервер к модему. На сервере есть инет, на компах нет
<ViruSkin> все на винде =)
<xl1034> клиентские компы да, на винде
<ViruSkin> терь те надо открыть доступ к инету
<xl1034> вот) собственно на этом-то вопросе я и заткнулся. Все мануалы, какие нашел рассматривают ситуацию с двумя интерфейсами, а у меня только eth0 и lo
<ViruSkin> xl1034: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=3244.0
<xl1034> Во, кстати, dnsmasq и ipmasq? Что-то я в репозиториях не нашел! :(
<xl1034> Всмысле dnsmasq есть, а вот ipmasq нет! :(
<xl1034> Всё. В топку. Шлюз будет поднимать pppoe, и маскарадить его по сетке. ppp0->eth0. Вижу в этом только плюсы.
<sharikoff> через дхцп покажи шлюз
<sharikoff> option routers xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<sharikoff> как то так
<sharikoff> на isc-dhcp
<xl1034> Ну это виндовым тачкам, правильно?
<dvrock> как сделать чтобы при загрузке не вводить startx?!
<sharikoff> xl1034: а тебе каким тачкам надо?
<xl1034> ну собственно говоря именно им) Ну с дхцп-то я разберусь. Просто тут действительно втупил)
<sig_wall> dvrock: дай угадаю, ubuntu server ?
<sharikoff> sig_wall: =))
<sharikoff> как ты угадал? шайтан
<sig_wall> sharikoff: ну где ж ещё нет иксов и так хочется их поставить, чтобы на сервере можно было кино смотреть и в игрушки играть, пока в фоне nginx запросы лопатит :D
<sharikoff> тьфу.. извращенцы
<gaga_rin> можно ещё и играть на сервере
<sig_wall> gaga_rin: а то. в венде же можно в косынку, чем мы хуже? :)
<gaga_rin> нус  потому что прыщелинукс нинужен на серверах только вин2к8 + иис + мсскуэль только ынтырпрайз только стабилность
<Umren> sig_wall: а где они есть то иксы?
<sig_wall> Umren: везде где их установить
<sig_wall> *можно
<Umren> sig_wall: я про сервер
<sig_wall> Umren: и на убунту-сервер можно
<sig_wall> некоторые так и поступают :)
<Umren> я про другое: ты сказал убунту сервер, типа угадал что там нет иксов
<sig_wall> Umren: ну в обычной убунте есть gdm, и вопрос о том, "<dvrock> как сделать чтобы при загрузке не вводить startx?!", просто не возникнет, имхо :)
<sharikoff> Umren: да есть есть.. успокойся
<sharikoff> =)
<sig_wall> если возник, значит это какая-то необычная бубунта, или сломанная
<Umren> sig_wall: ну я контекст не видел.. просто логика показалась такой, что на других серверных ос есть иксы всегда )
<Umren> а в убунту сервер нету :D
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/284614/0606da63
<sharikoff> тыдыщ
<ViruSkin> доброго времени суток
<ViruSkin> вопрос такой есть
<ViruSkin> можно ли поднять два днс сервера на одном сервере?
<ViruSkin> )
<ViruSkin> хочу домен припарковать, да вот только nic.ru требует два днс сервера
<sharikoff> поговори с людьми
<sharikoff> может кто секондом будет
<sharikoff> там делов на 10 минут
<ViruSkin> секонд это типа переадресации?
<sharikoff> секонд это типа секонд
<ViruSkin> я как бы паркую домен у него, а он перенаправляет на мой сервер?
<sharikoff> есть примари
<sharikoff> а есть секонд
<sharikoff> когда примари ек секонд работает
<sharikoff> не зря же ник ру 2 сервера хочет
<ViruSkin> спасибо за наводку
<sharikoff> угу..
<ViruSkin> сейчас почитаю про это
<sharikoff> есть куча таких в инете бесплатных
<sharikoff> у меня платный = 2 кг пива за секонд
<sharikoff> =)
<ViruSkin> =)
<sharikoff> т.е в случае отказа основного днс сервера домен будет обслуживаться вспомогательным днс сервером
<sharikoff> этот сервер желательно (очень) должен быть в другой подсети
<sharikoff> и вообще в другом конце света
<sharikoff> если ты поднимаешь 2 днса у себя тогда в случае перебоя с инетом у твоего прова
<sharikoff> никому не добраться до тебя
<sharikoff> кроме как из кеша днс
<sharikoff> мысль ясна?
<sharikoff> =)
<ViruSkin> угу
<sharikoff> ну и славно
<KiberGluk> hi
<KiberGluk> êîäèðîâêà îê?
<ubuntuhelp> KiberGluk! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<KiberGluk> thx
<KiberGluk> а так?
<gaga_rin> норм
<KiberGluk> ок. спс. irssi просто на другую сеть настроена была
<gaga_rin> хотя раньше можно было пошутить, но потом стале банить >_<
<KiberGluk> )
<gaga_rin> ???????? ??????????? ???
<gaga_rin> :D
<KiberGluk> ну да)
<KiberGluk> хотя в топике уже видно нормальное отображение русского
<KiberGluk> msg nickserv info gaga_rin
<sharikoff> походу пробивоны
<KiberGluk> ))это тоже тест
<KiberGluk> алиасов
<SergeyIT> ку
<gaga_rin> q ^_^
<User902[web]> test
<ubuntuhelp> User902[web], Ну понг, и что?
<sharikoff> тест
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Ну понг, и что?
<actronix> Привет
<actronix> Меня тут слышно?
<SergeyIT> нет
<Zogar> actronix: не слышно, громче
<actronix> Только зарегался проверяю.)
<actronix> Спасибо.
<skai> @mode -q dmay
<dmay> предлагаю сменить топик на Ubuntu Russian * Как я зерегистрировался и теперь могу написсать сюда ТЕСТ, а что хотел спросить давно забыл
<actronix> Не длинновато? :-D
<Zogar> Произнеси ТЕСТ - и вспомни, что хотел спросить
<Zogar> вот так лучше )
<dmay> ну счас топик ещё длинее, да ещё и с кучей ссылок
<dmay> по которым всё равно никто не ходит :/
<actronix> Не могу  попасть на станицу форума с настройками. Закрыл, а как туда попал раньше не вспомню.
<sharikoff> тебе нужен гипнотизер
<sharikoff> он введет тебя в транс и ты вспомнишь
<actronix> Да нет. Великий и могучий гугль....
<sharikoff> гипнотизер интереснее
<Zogar> нужны вирусные ссылки, типо: Посмотри! Твоя одноклассница развлекается с двумя убунтоводами! http://bla-bla.bla
<Zogar> и все будут ходить
<actronix> линуксоиды да.
<actronix> Им то на вирусы пох
<sharikoff> а щас все лежат думаешь?
<actronix> Хочешь без проблем юзать порно....? Ставь линукс. :-D
<actronix> По моему отличный слоган.
<Zogar> Поставит линукс и отошли код на короткий номер 1231231312
<actronix> Дааа...очень короткий
<actronix> )))))))
<udjin> кто нибудь ставил гном3?
<actronix> А как посмотреть какой установлен?
<sharikoff> тыц
<udjin> при старте что написано
<dmay> actronix: если всё гламурно, летает и не раблотает, то третий :3
<actronix> Ну я как то не знаю. Все работает. Все красиво. Тем я накачал много с PPA.... и все работает.
<udjin> кхм
<udjin> сбоку слева гламурная панель есть?
<actronix> Нет. Погоди так это уже не гном будет.
<actronix> Это как то по другому новинка называется
<udjin> юнити
<actronix> Но она бесявая
<actronix> Кстати должна переключаться на стандартный гном
<actronix> Они его полностью не удалили
<actronix> Точнее сказать вообще не тронули
<udjin> неделю назад ставил гном3( печальная участь настигла юнити и я ее снес
<actronix> Зачем снес?
<actronix> У тебя какая убунта?
<actronix> 11?
<udjin> но криво поставил и не рабатала правая кнопка мышки
<udjin> 11.04
<actronix> Поломал систему.
<actronix> Там есть возможность включить нормальный гном
<udjin> да. ядерный взрыв меня тоже не впечатлил
<Zogar> ставьте LTS и не парьтесь. 11 сыро ж ведь...
<actronix> Просто по умолчанию бнити эта долбаная грузится
<actronix> У меня 10.10 маверик. Самая нормальная убунта
<Zogar> а то гномы, юнити всякие, темы с ППА
<Zogar> вам шашечки или ехать?
<udjin> лол. ставьте вин 95 - ибо не сыро
<actronix> Ой не надо. У него же не сервер
<udjin> какое умолчание О_О
<udjin> все нормально меняется хотя бы даже система-администрирование-экран входа в систему
<udjin> ксати кто нибудь пользовался Jail?
<dfrank> Здравствуйте. У меня вопрос по Vim. это, конечно, немножко оффтопик здесь, но на #vim я спрашивал, пока без толку, т.к. вопрос русско-специализированный =)  Проблема в том, что Vim не умеет работать с регистром кириллицы. Регистронезависимый поиск русских букв н
<dfrank> е работает, смена регистра тоже не работает. Кто-нибудь знает, как это победить?
<actronix> Пользую nano
<actronix> Правда не знаю будет работать или нет.
<actronix> Регистра?
<actronix> Капс не работает?
<actronix> Странно.
<dmay> вим умеет только две вещи - пищать и все портить
<dmay> (с)
<SergeyIT> dmay, пробовал?
<dmay> SergeyIT: пробовал. так и получалось >.<
<dfrank> я не про капс. Конечно, я могу вводить и большие русские буквы, и маленькие. Но вот если я, например, выделю текст и попрошу Vim привести все символы к верхнему регистру, то на латинских символах это сработает, а кириллица останется без изменений. Ну и, повто
<dfrank> рю, регистронезависимый поиск не работает.
<dfrank> Если тут щас стартанет холивар, то я пас. Если по делу можете что посоветовать - буду рад =)
<dmay> dfrank: откуда на канале про линукс для домохозяек и школьников человеки, которые разбираются в виме? XD
<The_BROS> Подскажите хорошую программу для захвата экрана со звуком?
<vlitomsk> The_BROS, recordmydekstop
<The_BROS> vlitomsk: спасибо. Это лучшая в своем роде?
<vlitomsk> еще есть istanbul, но не уверен насчет звука
<stolzus> skai: в чём удобство zeitgeist?
<skai> stolzus: он быстрее и удобней, чем sqlite в кедах.и он интегрирован в гном и
<stolzus> не-не, я не про это
<stolzus> это же журнал активности, как я помню
<stolzus> вот меня заинтересовало, что клёвого в журнале активности
<stolzus> как таковом
<stolzus> я его обычно удалял, если он стоял
<skai> зря
<skai> им удобней пользоваться, чем писать костыли из файнда и грепа
<skai> плюс индексация
<stolzus> просто наблюдать сколько времени и на что ты тратишь?
<skai> нет
<stolzus> или там другие функции ещё?
<skai> журнал активности - не значит лог
<skai> Zeitgeist базируется на том, что регистрирует деятельность пользователя (созданные документы, посещённые сайты, почтовые сообщения и im) используя метки (устанавливаемые как вручную, так и автоматически), организуя её в
<skai> хронологическом порядке. Нечто похожее можно увидеть и в обычных системах локального поиска, однако их отличие в том, что они не могут восстанавливать общую картину того, какие документы или сайты использовались скажем в
<skai> момент написания статьи. В этом и есть революционность проекта Zeitgeist, так как в связке с GNOME Shell он ещё более приближает нас к настоящему задаче-ориентированному окружению.
<stolzus> хм, ок
<stolzus> опробую тогда
<[v-8]_jupiter> ink_sleep: тут,
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<skai> включая в себя все то, что может непомук в кедах, только худее в 10 раз
<vlitomsk> skai: так непомук или sqlite? или непомук скулайт использует для хранения активности?
<skai> кеды юзают мускуль
<skai> зейт юзает скулайт
<skai> непомук тормозит и жрет все, что есть
<skai> зейтгейст вообще незаметен в ситсеме, однако уже куча прог, (в основном гномовых) юзают его возможности
<skai> вот синапс юзая зейтгейст при введении в поиск одной буквы подает мне впревую очередь частоиспользуемое.и ни разу не ошибался
<skai> что поразительно - не грузит и не тормозит, хотя писан на питоне
<skai> причем буква может быть и из середины слова
<skai> можно две буквы раных слов ввести
<skai> можно описание
<skai> можно связанные файлы и проги искать
<stolzus> да, удобно
<stolzus> точно опробую
<skai> файлы, проги, баги на ланчпаде постить, калькулятор в нем сразу, словарик, ссш клиент
<skai> причем независим от гнома.я его в голой коробке запускал.
<skai> конечно зейтгейст приходилось собирать без поддержки гнома.но мона и без зейтгейста
<stolzus> мда, я то думал, что это просто активность логгирует
<stolzus> skai: кстати, пофиксь опечатку двойное t в "cttrl+space"
<skai> фиксед
<skai> ну так и журналирует.только умеет ее использовать годно:)
<skai> ищоб
<stolzus> :)
<zomgrofler> люди помогите
<zomgrofler> что-то убивает процесс php каждые 10 минут
<zomgrofler> т.е. в 13:00 13:10 13:20 ...
<zomgrofler> ровно каждые 10 минут
<zomgrofler> в кроне ничего нет, в логах тоже
<zomgrofler> просто пишется Killed и бот дохнет
<zomgrofler> на сервере есть другие php боты и они работают
<gaga_rin> мож где помирает сам?
<zomgrofler> gaga_rin: нет, не сам
<becket> подскажите, не удаётся изменить файл nsswitch.conf
<zomgrofler> на других серверах работает
<zomgrofler> к тому же, почему бы он умирал ровно каждые 10 минут?
<zomgrofler> если например запустить в 15:19 - умрёт в 15:20
<artus> !enter | zomgrofler
<ubuntuhelp> zomgrofler: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<artus> zomgrofler, заканчивай флудить
<Udjin> я шото пропустил(
<zomgrofler> artus: не ори на меня
<zomgrofler> помоги лучше
<artus> zomgrofler, чего за бот, чего за сервер, телепаты уволены
<zomgrofler> сервер ubuntu 10.04 lts
<zomgrofler> бот на пхп через асинхронные сокеты
<zomgrofler> на 1 порту слушает, на 1 сидит в ирце
<zomgrofler> убивается каждые 10 минут (чем то)
<zomgrofler> например если запущу в 13:09 - сдохнет в 13:10
<becket> подскажите пожалуйста, я не могу изменить файл nsswitch.conf, пишет недостаточно прав, а права изменить этому файлу не удаётся, что делать?
<artus> на пхп, для irc, жуть
<zomgrofler> я не спрашивал жуть это или нет
<Udjin> а судо никак?
<artus> becket, use sudo
<artus> zomgrofler, ну дык на канал пхп топай и там разберайся чего он у тебя падает
<becket> к сожалению я в убунте совсем недавно, а тут как раз прикрыли локальный торрент, и что бы зайти на него нужно изменить файл, а как изменить командой я не знаю..:(
<artus> becket, sudo nano ....
<zomgrofler> artus: там не знают
<Udjin> или gedit
<SergeyIT> zomgrofler, а в логах что?
<artus> zomgrofler, а здесь телепаты отсутствуют, малоли, мож он сам вылитцо.
<artus> zomgrofler, что в syslog?
<artus> если отрабатывает крон, там будет запись
<Udjin> кстати пробел перед ником так задумано? там символ оаределяющий группу или я чего не понимаю
<becket> Udjin, спасибо! :)
<zomgrofler> SergeyIT: в логах ничего
<zomgrofler> в syslog ничего
<zomgrofler> в dmesg ничего
<zomgrofler> в кроне ничего не запускается каждые 10 минут
<artus> @voice zomgrofler
<artus> !enter | zomgrofler
<ubuntuhelp> zomgrofler: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<zomgrofler> не ори же на меня
<artus> zomgrofler, а в самом боте никакой подлянки быть не может?
<hookah> artus: бдишь )))
<artus> @kick zomgrofler попроще
<artus> hookah, угу
<SergeyIT> zomgrofler, а пхп логов не ведет?
<zomgrofler> artus: бота я сам писал
<zomgrofler> SergeyIT: в пхп ничего не мирает
<zomgrofler> бот убивается снаружи
<artus> zomgrofler, а бот логи не ведет?
<zomgrofler> чем то
<zomgrofler> ведёт
<zomgrofler> в них всё ок
<zomgrofler> потом бот убивается чем-то и логи перестают вестись
<zomgrofler> бот в ахуе
<artus> @kban zomgrofler 3600 читай правила до просветления
<hookah> artus: откуда только такие берутся
<Udjin> грубиян
<artus> бот на пхп для irc, феерия
<SergeyIT> риторический вопрос - они есть и будут
<hookah> SergeyIT: увы, это так
<hookah> кстати всем доброго времени суток. а то я тихо зашел как-то
<Udjin> салют
<artus> хе, я знаю откуда ноги ростут) с античата)
<hookah> а я накопал квест древний Goblins называетцо. теперь думаю че просче - под вайном поставить или виртуалку с оффтопиком поднять ^_^
<stolzus> hookah: попробуй под вайном. это более труЪ, нежели виртуалить
<hookah> под вайном че-то на dll ругается
<hookah> пишет Runtime error (at -1:0) Cannot import dll
<[Raiden]> в нокии работают идиоты http://www.3dnews.ru/news/617078
<dmay> hookah: Gobliins! с двумя i, грязный нуб XD
<dmay> [Raiden]: он же страшный как атомная война >.>
<dmay> hookah: а виртуалку надо поднимать не с оффтопиком а вообще с досом. так что попробуй досбокс сразу лучше )
<[Raiden]> dmay: я не вникал. Но вроде видел какие-то видео и шоты и ничего страшного там небыло
<dmay> [Raiden]: а внешний вид О_О
<[Raiden]> Я про него и говорю
<[Raiden]> ты про телефон или миго?
<dmay> про телефон
<[Raiden]> телефон тоже симпотный
<dmay> данунафег
<stolzus> няшный же
<[Raiden]> я бы поменял, ели бы не цена.
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> даже хтцшные обмылки адекватнее выглядят >.>
<[Raiden]> для меня 25 много. Я за такие деньги и смарт могу купить и ещё на планшет или нетбук останется
<stolzus> это субъективно, дмэй
<dmay> [Raiden]: или два телефона на вп7 - себе и жене :3
<stolzus> троллить на субъективном восприятии - дело неэффективное :)
<[Raiden]> хтцшные обмылки все как 1, таких телефонов много, а таких как н9 нет
<dmay> кстати, а адекватные планшеты нынче столько-же стоят
<dmay> китайские куски дешевого пластика не считаем
<[Raiden]> dmay: я склоняюсь в сторону андройда. Типа лж оптимус оне
<[Raiden]> вп7 как раз страшен
<dmay> [Raiden]: ну так таких как мото е35 тоже уже нет, что-ж, бороться за уникальность? )
<[Raiden]> сама ос страшна
<dmay> [Raiden]: ты просто ничего не понимаешь в чистом незамутненном дизайне )
<[Raiden]> dmay: может быть и да.
<Umren> [Raiden]: lg optimus это же старье
<[Raiden]> в смысле бороться за уникальность.
<[Raiden]> Umren: это был просто пример
<Umren> dmay: никто не понимает, потому что не покупают вп7 )
<Umren> dmay: тебе наверное очень жалко?
<dmay> Umren: почему жалко? я как раз могу считать себя супер-уникальным 8]
<[Raiden]> У меня вчера мысль была, если никто не покупает вп7, то столило ли в вин8 делать ифейс метро и не является ли это ошибкой.
<stolzus> я сразу вспомнил демотиватор с 5 вилками
<dmay> на планшетах вин8 будет щщщикарно. а вот на десктопе я как то хз пока :|
<dmay> stolzus: рад за твою память, которая хранит такие всем известные и очевидные образы, да
<Umren> dmay: супер уникальным хомячком с провальным продуктом? ну да ну да
<stolzus> спасибо, я тя тожы лублу :)
<hookah> dmay: с тремя i раз уж на то пошло ))
<hookah> dmay: это я про гоблинзов ))
<dmay> Umren: за то не ведроид как у 95% и не ифон как у гламурное кис
<Umren> dmay: зато кирпич, где в любом приложении кнопка "назад" означает полный выход без сохранения %)
<Umren> там это за 1 года пофиксили?
<Umren> *год
<dmay> Umren: лолшто?
<dmay> ты б хоть немного матчасть поучил, прежде чем выпендриваться :3
<Umren> dmay: что лол што? с начала выхода вп7 если ты жмешь назад, то приложение закрывается без вопросов
<Umren> это исправили в манго, если оно вышло
<Umren> оно вышло?
<[Raiden]> в россии будут представлять вп 7.5
<Umren> это манго
<Umren> там это пофиксили
<Umren> но 1 год ходить с таким "фукционалом" - это даже не лагимая нокия :D
<[Raiden]> ну это кодовое название, всеравно же вп
<artus> Umren, dmay вам обоим мут повесить? чтоб вы офтопили телепатически ?
<dmay> Umren: лицопальма. оно не закрывается, там другой процесс. а если оно не умеет это обрабатывать, то это проблема криворукого кодера :/
<dmay> artus: бю тебя :Р
<Umren> dmay: да во всем виноваты кодеры, что 99% так и закрывается, угу
<Umren> какая платформа таки и кодеры )
<hookah> интересно, реально все же воткнуть хоть что-то линуксовое в nokia N86
<hookah> хоть тот же MeeGo
<dmay> Umren: ну из тех тулзей что я использую, ве работают адекватно
<[Raiden]> миго можно воткнуть в n800\900
<[Raiden]> и в то что с  ним выходит
<dmay> Umren: в общем, то что ты не знаешь даже основ системы и пытаешься при этом выглядеть умным мы выяснили. ещё вопросы про вп7 есть? :3
<Umren> dmay: я знаю, то что я видел
<hookah> [Raiden]: а они изначально на чем идут? мой на симбе и она меня достала
<Umren> dmay: симпатичный кирпич на уровне развититя 99 года
<dmay> Umren: ну толсто же
<dmay> Umren: ну давай по пунктам - что там из 99го?
<Umren> dmay: artus зобанет
<[Raiden]> Umren: с маемо
<artus> лехко)
<dmay> Umren: зато работать пойдем :3
<dmay> ну, я работать а ты там своими полезными делами заниматься )
<dmay> Umren: ну так что?
<hookah> на нокиевские симбофоны скорее всего ниче не встанет кроме родной прошивки (((
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> некоторые ещё даунгрейдить нельзя. Зашиваешь прошивку позднее чем стоит и всё
<[Raiden]> труп
<hookah> [Raiden]: да, мой как раз из таких
<hookah> [Raiden]: печальный телефон, прошивка глючит уже три раза шил чтобы от глюков избавиться. помогает на полгода где-то
<SergeyIT> дальше еще хуже будет
<[Raiden]> у меня е52 н асимбе, я доволен
<hookah> [Raiden]: могу только позавидовать. я свой только вчера перешил пока все норм. а до этого он иногда просто игнорил звонки. мне звонят, гудки идут а он молчит
<dmay> может для обсуждения симбиана переместиться на #graveyard-ru ? :3
<[Raiden]> hookah: избавляйся )
<hookah> [Raiden]: как только так сразу ) пока заменить нечем
<dmay> hookah: shop.mts.ru/phones/htc/mozart.html :3
<dmay> hookah: http://shop.mts.ru/phones/htc/mozart.html :3
<hookah> dmay: чудесно. только я в мск за ним не поеду - далеко
<dmay> hookah: так это тырнет-магазин-ж оО
<dmay> в моём урюпинске ещё и доставку бесплатную обещают
<hookah> ну как бе я в испании жЫву, мне ваш МТС нафик не упал. у меня оранжем контракт, еще годик помучаюсь с этим безобразием - норм телефон дадут за недорого
<dmay> ааа... буржуйландии, анальные контракты и всё такое
<hookah> норм контракты. это вот с МТС они анальные ))0
<dmay> будь мужиком, брось их, купи себе ифон на ебее!
<dmay> тьфу, вп7 я имел ввиду :3
<artus> так, ща пойдут репресии
<dmay> artus: :P
<artus> вобщем я предупредил
<dmay> artus: хоть один страждущий по убунте тут есть?
<dmay> кому помогать то?
<dmay> правильно, нет
<dmay> artus: а почему?
<dmay> правильно, потому что надо регистрироваться
<dmay> а кто виноват, спрашивается?
<dmay> ну тут уж сами подумайте :3
<artus> dmay, щас применю к тебе сильное колдунство, по статье обсуждений действий , и ты обидишся)
<dmay> artus: не, я просто работать пойду наконец :3
<dmay> я всё до вашего разума достучаться пытаюсь, а вы ни в какую...
<dmay> xan_: вот ты, наверно, с вопросом пришел? а можешь озвучить с каким?
<dmay> artus: молчит человек. а почему, спрашивается?
<artus> dmay, потому что читать не умеет)
<dmay> artus: а может у него проблема глупая, которую тут в две строчки решат. но нет ведь!
<artus> я так чую ты сам работать не уйдеш)
<Udjin> dmay у тебя словестный понос?)
<dmay> ех вы... линукс для человеков....
<hookah> dmay: а может он так же как и ты пришел пооффтопить ))и нету у него проблем
<dmay> Udjin: тебя это волнует? ты хочешь поговорить об этом?
<dmay> hookah: ну вот об этом я и говорю - считаете всех по умолчанию бяками, а потом удивляетесь, почему 1%
<Udjin> нет. я слишком занят поеданием попкорна
<skai> @moe +q dmay
<skai> @mode +q dmay
<^DEMOSS^> дарова )
<qoophi> в ubuntu 11.10 beta 1 Unity настраивается из коробки? (размер ланчера, автоскрытие, даш итп) т.е. не устанавливая compiz manager?
<[Raiden]> нет
<qoophi> ...ясно
<ex-demon> Люди ктонибуть пытался как нибуть завести на Ubuntu unity3D плагин
<[Raiden]> ex-demon: вопрос не ясен. Убунта поставляется уже с юнити 3д
<[Raiden]> уточняй
<ex-demon> нет ты неправильно понял это плагин такой к браузеру
<ex-demon> типа Flash player тока навороченный
<ex-demon> http://unity3d.com
<ex-demon> вот официальный сайт плагина
<ex-demon> с помощю этава плагина можно в контру прям в браузере играть
<ex-demon> для макоси и винды тока поставляется а вот как завести на бунте
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался
<ex-demon> вроде говоряд что будут делать плагин и для линукса но когда это будет ))))
<ex-demon> а через вбокс сидеть тоже комп мучать неохото
<[Raiden]> Посмотри урбан террор. Я в него бегаю и под виндой и под линем.
<[Raiden]> Там аптечка есть, мелкий автомат со снайперкой таскать можно, 5 видов игры
<[Raiden]> распрыжка хитрая
<[Raiden]> )
<udjin> подскажите как настроить gtalk в empathy. мне звонить могут а я нет, и нет видеовызова.  с их сайта скачал деб пакет он тоже не помог
<Dmitrix> Всем привет, мои сообщения видны?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> ку
<udjin> плять
<skai> @kban --user udjin 7200 правила, правила и еще раз правила
<Dmitrix> Помогите настроить SFlphone, мне кажется что в нем неправильно настроен микрофон, т.к. я могу записывать звук через стандартную утилиту убунты и скайп отлично работает. Когда я звоню с SFLphone звук с компьютера не передается на телефон, а то что говорят в телеÑ
<Dmitrix> Напишите что знаете как решить эту проблему =)
<korvin> я знаю: нужно не писать такие длинные сообщения
<korvin> или использовать нормальный клиент
<Dmitrix> какой еще нормальный?
<artus> !255 | Dmitrix
<Dmitrix> это же вроде самый такой популярный
<ubuntuhelp> Dmitrix: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<sig_wall> korvin: а ещё можно юзать нормальный клиент, отображающий нормально ломаный юникод ^_^
<Dmitrix> так у меня пиджин, куда еще лучше клиент?
<sig_wall> artus: в стандарте написано 512 байт на команду, а не 255 символов на сообщение :3
<korvin> sig_wall: зачем подстраиваться под чужие кривости? =)
<artus> выбрось каку
<korvin> Dmitrix: xchat, weechat лутше
<artus> sig_wall, а разница? )
<sig_wall> artus: ну т.е. к объяснению !255 можно придраться ;)
<Dmitrix> ну блин я запутался =(
<Dmitrix> че мне делать то?
<novns> распутаться
<korvin> =)
<sig_wall> Dmitrix: разбить сообщение чтобы оно заведомо меньше хотя бы 440 байт (220 символов) было :)
<korvin> думаю в данном случае можно просто пополам
<Dmitrix> 1 сек господа
<korvin> время вышло
<artus> Dmitrix, http://itmages.ru/image/view/285078/8835c000 а ты как думаеш? ))
<sig_wall> artus: у меня по другому %)
<artus> sig_wall, возми с полки прирожок )
<korvin> artus: я думаю, что у тебя ШГ
<UNIm95> korvin те лорчуй
<Dmitrix> Помогите настроить SFlphone, мне кажется что в нем неправильно настроен микрофон, т.к. я могу записывать звук через стандартную утилиту убунты и скайп отлично работает.
<Dmitrix> Когда я звоню с SFLphone звук с компьютера не передается на телефон, а то что говорят в телефоне я слышу. Не могу понять в чем проблема!
<sig_wall> korvin: обычное убунтовское ШГ
<artus> korvin, да мне как то паралельно )
<artus> Dmitrix, в настройках астериска)
<sig_wall> korvin: я вот маюсь как на своей генте такое же ШГ сделать
<korvin> sig_wall: да че-то вроде рагньше в убунте лучше рендеринг был
<korvin> в генте?
<artus> Dmitrix, потому что в екиге тебя будет слышно)
<korvin> элементарно ж
<Dmitrix> я использую sipnet
<korvin> там же есть ебилды для убунтошрефтов
<artus> Dmitrix, ну и ?
<sig_wall> korvin: ну их :)
<artus> korvin, чем те рендеринг не нравитцо? тем что жпег с качеством 80? )))
<Dmitrix> artus: sflphone то как настроить?
<korvin> artus: йокарный бабай, кто ж скриншоты в жпеге делает?!
<sig_wall> Dmitrix: здесь врядли юзали sflphone
<artus> Dmitrix, спрашивай разраба как, он у меня никак не заработал в плане звука )
<sig_wall> Dmitrix: стандартная ekiga чем не устраивает?
<Dmitrix> sig_wall: а что тогда самое популярное? я просто думал что sflphone
<sig_wall> Dmitrix: ekiga
 * sig_wall вообще юзает skypeout и не парится :)
<Umren> artus: что за ужасы ты тут людям со своими шрифтами показываешь?* 0
<artus> korvin, вот сидел бы ты на 3g с весьма плавающей к вечеру скоростью, я б на тя посмотрел сколько бы ты ждал закачку png )
<sig_wall> Umren: отличные шрифты ж
<artus> korvin, воть надеюсь к концу месяца шнурок кинут будет веселее)
<markmx> спасайте, в оперативке висит куча сендмейлов, как убить? пытается прсото отправить письма, но раз не шлется как бы их всех прибить?
<sig_wall> optipng для кого придумали? %)
<artus> Dmitrix, да где ты такое унылое популярное находиш?
<markmx> убунта серверная старенькая
<artus> Dmitrix, екига вполне себе звонит )
<Dmitrix> хорошо ща попробую ekigу
<stolzus> у меня xchat, и сообщения тоже искажаются
<artus> markmx, killall
<sig_wall> нынче все вопросы про сендмейл где бы то ни было заканчиваются советами его снести и поставить что-то нормальное :)
<sig_wall> postfix или exim
<markmx> sendmail: no process killed
<markmx> если бы все так было прсото
<sig_wall> markmx: pkill
<korvin> artus: шоп ты знал пнг отлично жмется скринах за счет больших областей одного цвета
<korvin> это тебе не бмп
<Umren>  а как вам такая загадка с 255 символами? http://itmag.es/5j7q3
<Umren> =)
<korvin> а я и на жпрсе пнг выкладывал
<markmx> цалукаю =)))) всех убил круто то как сразу стало =)
<artus> korvin, ты не повериш) но -rw-r--r--  1 artus artus 1,4M 2011-09-19 20:50 2011-09-19--1316454638_.png
<artus> -rw-r--r--  1 artus artus 155K 2011-09-19 20:50 2011-09-19--1316454649_.jpg
<korvin> artus: а ты вот эту свою вырезку сравни
<artus> korvin, это scroot с одинаковыми настройками) скрин 1го размера, той же области) так что нафиг пнг пока не будет канала пошире )
<artus> *scrot
<sig_wall> artus: optipng
<artus> sig_wall, scrot -s -q 99 '%Y-%m-%d--%s_$wx$h_scrot.jpg' -e  'cp $f /home/artus/images/$f  && itmages-upload $f && rm -f $f' | xclip -filter куда тут еще и опт совать) и главное зачем ?
<sig_wall> ух
 * sig_wall по старинке printscreen'ом скриншотит :)
<korvin> artus: че?
<artus> ну дык я выделил а оно залило)
<artus> надо на принтскрин повесить)
<Dmitrix> Спасибо всем господа! Ekiga работает, правда её интерфейс мне нравится намного меньше =(
<artus> ну тут или шашечки, или ехать)
<Dmitrix> Ксати тут говорили за сервис обмена картинок, у меня друг свой держит хороший pinpic.ru
<[Raiden]> у itmages.ru есть интеграция в наутилус и дельфин
<[Raiden]> и в виндовый эксплорер
<novns> imgur пока остаётся единственным вменяемым
<Nor8> +1
<Nor8> и плугинов под него пачка
<Dmitrix> [Raiden]: зато у пинпика название прикольное и можно давать прямую ссылку на картинку, а так же есть кнопка оставить без изменений. К тому же свою картинку можно разместить как анонимно скрытно, так и поставить тегов и её найдут другие люди =)
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> @voice Dmitrix
<[Raiden]> ну кому что. на итмажесе прямые линки есть
<artus> Dmitrix, нефиг тут рекламировать непонятно что)
<Dmitrix> ну и хря =) вы даже не поймете что потеряли
<Sergey_IT> только заглнешь, а тут уже палкой размахивают (
<Sergey_IT> заглянешь
<Dmitrix> @voice Dmitrix
<Dmitrix> что это значит?
<artus> @kick Dmitrix читаем правила
<sig_wall> не так надо
<sig_wall> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<sig_wall> :)
<Zogar> ой
<artus> @voice sig_wall
<Nor8> ))
<Sergey_IT> и так будет еще долго, до релиза 11.10
<sharikoff> тыц
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-20
<xl1034> Hi. Народ теперь мне выносит мозг адсл. Объясните, пожалуйста, логику того, что при подключение ADSL отваливается сеть и наоборот?
<sharikoff> шлюз
<sharikoff> меняется дефолтный
<sharikoff> двоечник
<sharikoff> =)
<xl1034> это который default gw?
<sharikoff> он самый
<xl1034> нафига он для локалки-то? или в него все запросы перенаправляются? Тогда как сделать так, чтобы и локалка работала и адсл?
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> на пальцах
<sharikoff> включаешь адсл - шлюз меняется на адрес модема
<sharikoff> теперь когда инет подключен пишешь
<sharikoff> route add -net локалка/маска gw адрес сетевухи via сетевуха
<sharikoff> т.е говоря простым языком добавляешь роут на сеть
<xl1034> Хм... т.е. pppoe-start; route add -net 192.168.0.0/24 gw 192.168.0.1 via eth0 ? И будет работать? А какой файл поправить чтобы так перманентно было? /etc/conf.d/net.eth0? В целом-то смысл понятен, теперь хоть ясно стало из-за чего так.
<sharikoff> у меня нету убунты под рукой
<ubuntar> что-то на генту похоже)
<ubuntar> net.eth0
<sharikoff> но говорят
<sharikoff> что это пишут в штеукафыуы
<sharikoff> interfases*
<sharikoff> где то там
<xl1034> Да, это с генту скорее всего в памяти)
<xl1034> Понял, спасибо, буду копать дальше в эту сторону)
<logoped_> привет всем
<s0m380dy> Доброго дня! Хочу задать хоткей на открытие конкретного файла разрешения .xlt какую команду вводить надо? :)
<s0m380dy> или хотя бы открытие папки где лежит этот файл
<s0m380dy> спасибо, разобрался
<KiberGluk> на здоровье :)
<Umren> yo
<Dmitrix> привет! есть модераторы которые могут объяснить за что меня вчера выкинуло?
<Umren> грешил ты
<sharikoff> тыц
<Alhazar> 12
<Alhazar> qwerty
<User469[web]> подскажите как воостановить загрузчик ubuntu.. live CD нету.
<novns> загрузиться в любой линупс, если есть
<novns> сделать чрут в систему и восстановить
<novns> если винда - попробовать easy bcd
<User469[web]> <novns> это дистрибутив что ли?
<novns> нет - это загрузчик
<novns> точнее, настройщик загрузчика винды
<novns> может передавать управление грубу
<novns> или использовать свой собственный груб
<User469[web]> а есть какая-нибудь прога которую можно установить на флэшку и каждый раз после загрузки с флэшки она бы искала все доступные ос на винте?
<User469[web]> easy bcd может такое?
<novns> нет, не может
<novns> а универсальных загрузчиков полно, ищите в интернетах
<User469[web]> спасибо.
<User469[web]> кстати забыл спросить? там какие то различия есть между grub и grub2. так в 11.04 какой груб используется?
<novns> User469[web], зачем спрашивать то, что сами в интернете можете спокойно прочитать?
<actronix> привет.
<Dmitrix> кто нибудь замечал проблему в unity 2d когда в верхней полоске где находятся часы, индикатор батареи и т.д. появляются прозрачные полосы за которой виден фон?
<actronix> Нет не наблюдал. А чем гном не угодил?
<Dmitrix> actronix:  тем что юнити для маленьких экранов удобней, у меня нетбук
<actronix> ну тут на вкус и цвет. я на нетбуке гнома включил. нормально все
<Dmitrix> actronix:  я до юнити использовал гном пол года, были вещи с пространством которые не устраивали
<actronix> а рабочих столов сколько?
<Dmitrix> actronix:  в юнити 4
<actronix> нет в гноме
<Dmitrix> actronix:  там помоему настраивается сколько нужно
<actronix> да
<actronix> это к вопросу пространства
<Dmitrix> actronix:  дело в другом, в гноме получается панель снизу, сверху + еще панель с менюшками = получается 3 линии
<Dmitrix> actronix: а автоубирание панелей не всегда работало нормально
<Dmitrix> actronix:  ну и чтобы открыть ярлык не надо сворачивать прогу или менять стол, можно мышку налево подвести
<sharikoff> как пакет с хедерами ядерными в убунте зовется?
<Dmitrix> немного не по теме, кто нить знает irc канал посвященный pidjin? а то гугл выдает как настроить irc в нем
<Umren> Dmitrix: #pidgin ?
<Kyshtynbai> Тест
<Dmitrix> Umren: я забыл уточнить чтобы был русский
<Kyshtynbai> .йгше
<Kyshtynbai> Бету 11.10 кто-нибудь гонял уже?
<actronix> А надо? :-D
<Kyshtynbai> Чисто из интереса) я сам на 10 сижу
<actronix> аналогично
<ravkoff> приветствую ребятки:) подскажите-ка, при двойном клике по аудио-файлам (mp3, wav и т.д.) они добавляются в библиотеку, но не начинают проигрываться. как сделать чтобы при двойном клике аудио-файл сразу начинал проигрываться? rhythmbox. заране
<ravkoff> е thx xD
<Snowdrift> мммммм
<Snowdrift> сложный вопрос
<Snowdrift> покапайся в настройках  rhythmbox
<actronix> Я  юзаю тормознутый, но он мне нравится амарок.
<actronix> Ритмбокс удалил.
<Snowdrift> xmms
<ravkoff> а с exaile как дела?
<actronix> ну xmms старенький.
<actronix> Хм....а что это у меня музыка не играет.....
<ravkoff> xD
<actronix> Ха. USB диск не примонтировал))))))
<ravkoff> настройки перекопаны, эффекта нет. библяотеко удалить бы:)
<actronix> Счас поправим. Надо бы его в fstab прописать а лень.
<actronix> Вот оно.) Запел.
<actronix> Кстати на нетбуке у брата ритмбокс стоит
<actronix> вроде такой проблемы нет.
<actronix> Стоп.
<ravkoff> у него сразу открывает? или все таки сначала в библиотеку добавляет
<ravkoff> узнайка:)
<actronix> Он через тотем слушает.
<ravkoff> а ну через тотем все гуд
<actronix> А ритмбокс у него как плагин где то в трее поёт
<ravkoff> ладно разберемся:)
<jgut> народ подскажите прогу для просмотра тв с тюнера с автопоиском каналов tvtime не упоминать))
<skai> jgut: mplayer
<actronix> Кстати мне фишка с наведением курсора на музыкальные файлы в проводнике оч понравилась.
<actronix> А что за тюнер?
<jgut> beholder 507
<actronix> Зайди на сайт производителя. Там разве нет дров для линукса?
<actronix> бехолдеры весьма специфичны
<jgut> мда
<jgut> причём тут дрова я про прогу для просмотра
<portos> Всем привет
<ravkoff> с драйверами и прога должна идти:)
<actronix> А вообще глянь сюда
<actronix> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=126157.0
<actronix> Там было что то по бехолдеру
<portos> сервер я установил
<portos> в чем может быть проблема?ъ
<actronix> Какой сервер?
<actronix> Систему серверную?
<jgut> дык с твтунором всё нармуль через tvtime в принципе можно смотреть но меня напрягает эта прога вот я и ищу альтернативу
<jgut> тюнером*
<actronix> Хм....ну тут на вкус и цвет как говорится. ) Я думал у тебя вообще не работает.
<actronix> А что там с сервером?
<actronix> Кстати кто подскажет чем freebsd  безопаснее ubuntu&
<actronix> ?
<actronix> я как то не уловлю преимуществ?
<ravkoff> вот почитай тут:) http://eax.me/freebsd-vs-linux/
<jgut> кто нить знает как в cs:source (wine) курсор с центра экрана  убрать (т.е. перекрестье а в середине системный курсор) весь гугл уже облазил
<jgut> source*
<artus> jgut, топай на канал вайна
<jgut> адресок моно?
<artus> jgut, /list и там ищи
<jgut> ок спасибо
<ravkoff> #winehq
<jgut> ок
<Umren> проще сам winehq почитать, обычно там все хаки уже есть
<Umren> да и в любом случае под вайном кс хреновенько работает
<artus> нормально он работает)
<portos> подскажите как узнать причину по которой не запускается dhcp сервер?
<artus> ты его не поставил)
<actronix> Linux vs FBD почитал. Как то неоднозначно все. Фряху действительно мало кто использует. А есть желание залезть в линукс по самые пятки...добро пожаловать к gentoo.
<ravkoff> suse круча:)
<actronix> Ставил его себе.
<artus> ravkoff, ну так тут ты что забыл тогда?
<portos> artus: поставил и конфиг отредактировал
<actronix> Ну не круче. Красивее да, но не круче. Ёпт мне не нравится.
<ravkoff> artus, радуюсь убунте:)
<actronix> Напомните как в убунте отвязать рута. Лень гуглить.
<sig_wall> что сделать с рутом?
<[koshka]>  опачки
<artus> @kick actronix читаем правила и не материмся
<[koshka]> оо)))
<artus> sig_wall, он его к батарее привязал)
<artus> [koshka], ня)
<sig_wall> lol
<ravkoff> =)
<Umren> artus: ставил, работает нормально, но фпс раз в 5 меньше чем под оффтопиком
<actronix> А где мат?
<artus> actronix, ты хочеш поспорить?
<actronix> :-D Я так установщик пакетов называю у SuSe/
<artus> Umren, еще один искатель сказочных 150 фпс?
<ravkoff> artus, может быть ты знаешь ответ на мой вопрос?
<artus> ravkoff, если б я еще и вопрос видел)
<ravkoff> xD
<ravkoff> rhythmbox. при двойном клике по аудио-файлам (mp3, wav и т.д.) они добавляются в библиотеку, но не начинают проигрываться. как сделать чтобы при двойном клике аудио-файл сразу начинал проигрываться?
<artus> ravkoff, а в настройки посмотреть не ?
<ravkoff> не поверишь
<actronix> А как у тебя прописан запуск в свойствах?
<actronix> Вот что то мне кажется туда смотреть надо
<ravkoff> запуск в свойствах rhythmbox -%1
<actronix> Эксперементировал?
<actronix> Или погоди.
<artus> а мож play туды добавить? )
<actronix> Самому интересно стало
<actronix> счас поставлю себе посмотрю)
<ravkoff> ща рлау проверим:)
<ravkoff> о боже, артус ты мой герой
<ravkoff> биг thx
<actronix> о как ))))
<artus> хеее
<artus> во как лечить надо) при том что я этот бокс видел всего 2 раза , когдато)
<ravkoff> хотя нет:) рано я радуюсь и радую:)
<ravkoff> те файлы которые уже в библиотеке они по play начинают играть
<ravkoff> если новые - то все равно добавляются в library
<actronix> Да блин....вы определитесь уже.))) :-D
<actronix> Опять ставлю))))
<ravkoff> =)) давай
<artus> ravkoff, поставь clementine ) оно поадекватнее )
<ravkoff> щас потестим:)
<actronix> Нет такого бага
<actronix> Добавляет и сразу начинает петь
<artus> actronix, ритмбокс сам по себе бага)
<actronix> Я знаю. Но надо же попробовать.
<actronix> Все нормально с ритмбоксом...ну по крайней мере по 2 нажатию он начинает петь.
<actronix> Сейчас посмотрю запуск
<ravkoff> как ни странно clementine такой же херней занимается:))
<denis21> привет всем
<ravkoff> ну со второго двойного он петь и у меня начинает
<actronix> Нет. 2 клика по файлу
<actronix> Я его поставил по умолчанию.
<ravkoff> аа, хм у меня тоже вроде ничем не напичкан
<ravkoff> странннн
<actronix> Попробуй. sudo -i apt-get purge rhythmbox потом sudo -i apt-get install rhythmbox
<actronix> Может ты там чего наковырял......
<actronix> Нет ну нормально поёт же) Хотя я все таки юзаю амарок.
<ravkoff> в отличии от ритмокса в клементине хоть настройки есть
<ravkoff> :)
<actronix> О.
<actronix> Такой же ерундой?
<ravkoff> ета ерунда тут настраиваетс:)
<actronix> Тогда смотри в сторону гнома.
<actronix> Где то в глобалке настроено так
<actronix> Ковырять руками конфиги гнома дело неблагодарное.
<ravkoff> да ради такой ерунды и не хочетс:)
<ravkoff> о кстати как выключить функцию, когда при наведении на mp3 он начинает играть? гном, наутилус.
<Umren> не нравится? 0
<ravkoff> бесит:)
<Umren> удобная фишка же
<ravkoff> кому как:)
<portos> можно на одном пк поднять шлюз в интернет + dhcp + samba
<artus> можно
<portos> а где правильную статейку по этому поводу найти? и с чего лучше начать?
<artus> в гугле, с гугла
<portos> ну кто бы сомневался
<ViruSkin> доброго времени суток
<ViruSkin> как привязать домен
<ViruSkin> на статистический адрес
<ViruSkin> который я указал в днс сервере
<ViruSkin> dig показывает что домен goodex.me.              21600   IN      A       46.48.140.12
<ViruSkin> но ping goodex.me не находит айпи
<dvrock> всем привет!)
<User340[web]> ...
<MetallDoctor> Добрый день.
<MetallDoctor> То ли люди тут сегодня недружелюбные, то ли их просто нету...
<MetallDoctor> И это в официальном чате самого популярного Linux-дистрибутива... Удручающе.
<sig_wall> +q $~a же :)
<sig_wall> тишина и спокойствие
<MetallDoctor> Итак, простенький подсчёт даёт нам по данным w3school.com Linux имеет 5,3%, по данным Linux Journal - 29% из них - Ubuntu. т.е. ~1,537% - убунтоводы...
<MetallDoctor> т.е. больше, чем каждый сотый. А в официальном чате из них - двое?
<MetallDoctor> Если предположить, что только один из 100 пользователей пользуются офф. IRC, то получается, что всего в интернете ~7,5к русскоязычных пользователей.
<sig_wall> сейчас здесь пожалуй, один из 10000 пользователей
<sig_wall> :)
<ravkoff> два
<sig_wall> ⨀_⨀
<ravkoff> xD
<Kyshtynbai> Три, что уж там. Просто всем лень.
<User616[web]> приветы всем
<User616[web]> Оо, работает
<User616[web]> господа, подскажие плизз. Подключаюсь с клиента (xchat) и мне выдаётся сообщение Cannot send to channel
<User616[web]> не могу написать сообщение
<ravkoff> значит не подключаешься:)
<artus> User616[web], на никсерве идентифицируйся
<User616[web]> sets mode +i
<User616[web]> а, ок, попробую
<Bazerq> Подскажите где можно скачать Debian
<Bazerq> :
<ravkoff> lol
<Bazerq> ?
<User616[web]> у меня непонятная ситуация с свежеустановленной системой. Убунта 11.04 десктоп
<Bazerq> лол лол
<Bazerq> оборжаться
<Umren> Bazerq: mirror.yandex.ru
<artus> @kick Bazerq join debian-ru
<User616[web]> инет настроен. Пинг проходит по локальной сети. До яндекса, например не доходит
<Umren> днс не настроен?
<Umren> а, ну до яндекса он и не должен доходить
<User616[web]> странно, но адреса ДНС прописаны - основной и резервный
<User616[web]> почему не должен ?
<Umren> а почему должен? ты думаешь что все можно пропинговать? :0
<User616[web]> да, сейчас с виндовой машины попробовал
<User616[web]> не, конечно нет
<User616[web]> не помню точно, но раньше пинговал же
<User616[web]> может ошибаюсь, конечно
<Umren> хз если честно.. у мя никогда не пинговал
<Umren> ни на какой машине
<Umren> просто пинг это не показатель, что у тебя проблемы
<Umren> многие не отвечают на пинг
<User616[web]> да, понимаю.. я раньше всегда писал       ping  ya.ru   и проблем не было... Проверял настройку сети на вскидку
<sig_wall> try ping 4.2.2.2 or ping 8.8.8.8
<User616[web]> что интересно, не проходит
<User616[web]> а вот апдейт системы проходит
<User616[web]> по сути получается, что сеть настроена и работает
<User616[web]> спасибо за помощь !
<MetallDoctor> Тут есть консольщики?
<sig_wall> это как?
<MetallDoctor> В смысле не гамеры во всякие PS3, а те, кто в консоли сидит часто.
<artus> не, их уже увезли
<artus> люди в белом
<MetallDoctor> А тех, кто пореже? Кто просто по-сиживает...
<MetallDoctor> Интересно, за мной уже выехали?..
<sig_wall> MetallDoctor: да
<MetallDoctor> Наверное, не стоит говорить, что я последние трое суток рабочих всего часов 5-10 провёл в ГУЯх...
<sig_wall> MetallDoctor: конечно, это кощунство. мы играем в косынку и тыкаем в плазму.
<sig_wall> и нам нужен твой мозг
<|rapidsp|> для опытов
<skai> @voice dmay
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите по самбе, надо дать доступ в расшаренный каталог только с одного конкретного IP, как это сделать?
<dmay> чочо? омнистея?
<Umren> dmay: а ты вот прям голодный сидишь целый день без войса? :D
<dmay> здесь один фиг уныло стало, я, лучше, пойду свежим воздухом подышу
<Umren> в чернобыле то?
<dmay> artus: skai: я к вам там страждущего отправил, будьте человеками, объясните ему чего вы тут понапридымывали :3
<artus> AlbertR|alt, читать конфиг самбы до просветления
<Umren> !samba
<Umren> !smb
<Umren> !smb.conf
<Umren> добавилиб кой нидь фак в сцылку уж
<artus> Umren, типа читать /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<AlbertR|alt> arku_, очень развернутый ответ, спасибо
<Umren> artus: ога
<AlbertR|alt> сори это для artus
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<artus> AlbertR|alt, спецом для тебя, раздел нетворкинг, или тебе в слух и с выражение прочитать?
<ubuntuhelp> Инфо по Samba тут: http://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='smb.conf'
<artus> @mode +q Umren
<artus> @voice Umren
<artus> AlbertR|alt, вобщем  hosts allow = xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<AlbertR|alt> artus, спасибо, я уже нагуглил :)
<artus> AlbertR|alt, а сюда тогда чего писал?
<AlbertR|alt> думал тут быстрее помогут :)
<skai> !faq > AlbertR|alt
<ubuntuhelp> AlbertR|alt, please see my private message
<AlbertR|alt> спасибо
<sig_wall> MetallDoctor: что хотел то?
<artus> нада брать с шарикова пример и вводить растрелы за гугления на канале , тутачки вам не филиал поисковика
<sig_wall> надоели вы уже гайки затягивать :)
<sig_wall> даёшь партию "свободный #ubuntu-ru"
<artus> sig_wall, что за ропот в рядах несогласных? )))
<xl1034> sharikoff, напомни, пожалуйста, с роутингом при адсл и локальной?
<xl1034> Ну или кто-нибудь кто знает как правильно сделать чтобы работала и локалка и адсл, подскажите?
<AndreX> подключить вторую сетевуху, или вафлю))
<xl1034> :) Не верю что нельзя с одной сетевухой сделать.
<xl1034> Винда же спокойно работает с одной сетевухой и дсл
<AndreX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=86269.0
<Alagos> парни, а если поставить 2 планки по 2 гигабайта и 2 планки по 1 гигабайту, они будут работать как?
<Alagos> Извините что вопрос не очень по теме убунту... :)
<ravkoff> они будут работать как 6 гигабайт
<artus> ))
<artus> точно точно)
<Alagos> А тайминги?
<xl1034> Думаю они будут работать в дуалах на низкой скорости
<xl1034> Хотя могу ошибаться
<xl1034> Блин, чё-то я пост роут прописал, а толку ноль! :(
<Alagos> У обоих 800Мгц
<Alagos> Обе киндл
<Alagos> 2 по 2гб и 2 по 1гб
<ravkoff> работы памяти упадет на 20-30%, дуала точно не будет. лучше ставь пару одинаковых планок и не парь себя.
<xl1034> Почему дуала не будет? o_O Должен быть.
<ravkoff> помоему при таких раскладах двухканальный режим работы планок нифика не пашет
<sig_wall> 2x2 + 2x1 ? должен работать
<sig_wall> по крайней мере на интеле
<ravkoff> cpu-z пусть ставит
<ravkoff> да и тестит
<xl1034> Если он в мамку воткнет правильно, то будет дуал
<ravkoff> не ну это понятно
<ravkoff> так надо еще правильно воткнуть
<xl1034> :) Сейчас тяжело перепутать) Втыкай по цвету, да и все дела)
<ravkoff> давно не заглядывал в десктопы:))
<xl1034> Блин, да что за хрень-то! Тыкаешь на eth, появляется eth0 в ifconfig'е, inet addr:192.168.0.1. Тыкаешь DSL-соединение, появляется ppp0 со своим inet addr, но у eth0 inet addr пропадает
<artus> xl1034, а ты не тыкай ) пропиши ручками)
<artus> ибо nm работает загадочно)
<bosyi> привет
<xl1034> А можно nm как-нибудь совсем убрать?
<artus> можно)
<ravkoff> кстати может кто знает как убрать из наутилуса предпрослушку мп3 при наведении указателя мышки, ммммм?
<bosyi> есть шахматный клиент eboard. в нем не воспроизводятся звуки. там для каждого звука есть настройка и указано device: /dev/dsp но у меня такого нету. что написать взамен?
<xl1034> Правка-Параметры-Образцы-Прослушивать звуковые файлы: Никогда
<xl1034> А как убрать его? :)
<AndreX> xl1034,  тока зачем, ты дсл через ppoeconf настраивай, просто у нм бывают глюки с дсл
<xl1034> Хм... Сейчас попробую) Это у которого pppoe-start, pppoe-stop?
<ravkoff> xl1034, thx
<xl1034> Не за что)
<xl1034> Меня тут что-то про noauth, defaultroute и nodetach спрашивают) Это что?
<xl1034> Я такого не писал) Мне оно надо?
<AndreX> xl1034, неугадал pon dsl-prov poff dsl -prov, а можно автоматом настроить при запуске системы
<bosyi> как узнать какой dev отвечает за звук?
<xl1034> так, а после настройки через pppoeconf у меня nm будет поднимать eth0? или его теперь отдельно настроить нужно?
<xl1034> Да, походу вручную) Судя по надписи "Не управляется"
<artus> xl1034, зачем тебе нм чтоб поднимать eth0 ?
<portos> не могу понять почему не поднимается сеть( http://paste.pro/5132157
<portos> прошу помощи, кто может помочь
<aristey> всем привет
<aristey> Есть у кого нибудь положительный опыт по настройке гибридной графики (ати-интел)?
<AndreX> aristey, тут посмотри http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/94032/
<aristey> AndreX: ненене гугля я уже спрашивал :) просто отключить ати неинтересно
<xl1034> Так.
<xl1034> Поднял ppp0, eth0, у всех есть IP, локалка пингуется, инет не пингуется
<AndreX> там не тока отключить, там два варианта или юзать по оддельности, переключаясь между ними, или вырубить одну
<aristey> AndreX: а второй способ не работает у меня
<AndreX> ну тогда я нема
<AndreX> ))
<aristey> AndreX: две недели мучаю, кстати может в курсе что делать чтоб switcheroo хотя б заработал а то /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch отсутствует как клас :(
<xl1034> route -n говорит:
<xl1034> Показывает три IP: внешний, 192.168.0.0, и 0.0.0.0. Gateway везде по нулям.
<bosyi> какой самой малой кровью в убунту сделать так чтобы в проге которая поддерживает oss появился звук?
<xl1034> Как шлюзы правильно прописать в такой ситуации?
<aristey> bosyi: может осс драйвер вместо алсы поставить?
<AndreX> xl1034, у тебя нет где дома или где?
<xl1034> Дома
<AndreX> модем на роутер перенастрой и непарься)
<xl1034> :) Мы же не ищем лёгких путей) Я теперь не успокоюсь пока не пойму как это работает :)
<xl1034> Всё таки, там же получается что на ppp надо один шлюз прописать, а на eth что?
<xl1034> другой шлюз?
<xl1034> бред какой-то
<aristey>  xl1034 вроде есть такя штука как default gw
<xl1034> Окей, когда инет раздавл роутер, то я прописывал: route add default gw <router_ip>
<xl1034> Сейчас мне чей IP туда писать? Тот шлюз, что выдаёт провайдер?
<aristey> xl1034: ага
<aristey> xl1034: а route что выдает?
<xl1034> Секунду
<xl1034> Что-то он долго думает
<xl1034> 213.228.116.67 * 255.255.255.255 UH 0 0 0 ppp0
<xl1034> 192.168.0.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
<xl1034> default * 0.0.0.0 U 0 0 0  ppp0
<xl1034> Вот это
<aristey> xl1034: route add default gw <шлюз провайдера> работает?
<Sergey_IT> кого сегодня дмеят?
<xl1034> секунду, я добавил, а их два стало. Один тот что был, второй который добавил
<AndreX> вроде пока никого))
<xl1034> В такой ситуации не работает
<xl1034> а что-то перезапускать надо после изменения роута?
<aristey> xl1034: причем первым стоит default * 0.0.0.0 U 0 0 0  ppp0 ?
<xl1034> да
<xl1034> удалил и тот и тот, добавил провайдеровский гейт. Не заработало.
<xl1034> Сейчас вернусь
<xl1034> Всё! :))) Заработало!!!!!!!! :):):)
<aristey> xl1034: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<aristey> тоже должно было помоч
<xl1034> Спасибо огромное) Переподключил dsl и всё пошло как по маслу) И сетку видит и инет есть! :) Спасибо! :)
<xl1034> Теперь можно с довольным лицом ложиться спать! :) Спокойной ночи)
<AndreX> хм я так и подумал что он тупо скапипастил с форума то что я ему дал и не подумал что надо под себя преределывать, сидел и думал когдаж догодается
<aristey> нельзя так над людьми издеваться
<AndreX> не ну и всё на блюдечке давать тоже нельзя
<aristey> я там недоввел :)
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> какой пакет в NM за настройку vpn подключений?
<jlewka> просто нужно его настроить, но,  NM не видит моего текущего подключения
<skai> network-manager-vpnc
<skai> network-manager-openvpn
<skai> pptp-linux
<skai> network-manager-pptp
<skai> libnm-glib-vpn1
<skai> jlewka: apt-cache search vpn отменили?
<denis21> ребят. А как в баше получить порт который слушает какой нить определённый демон?
<AndreX> дааа какой вопрос - такой ответ))
<jlewka> skai, хм..  спасибо)
<skai> denis21: cat /proc/blablabla?
<denis21> skai: Эм
<AndreX> netstat -tulpn
<AndreX> ls -l /proc/pid/exe
<denis21> пасиба
<denis21> хехе. Точн. Ступил)
<mva> а кто-нибудь слышал о некоем аналоге rpaf для NginX? :)
<^DEMOSS^> приветиГ
<mva> @voice ^DEMOSS^
<^DEMOSS^> mva: привет. Давно тебя не видел ( в смысле не читал )
<^DEMOSS^> mva: какой щас последний стабильный релиз убунту ?
<AndreX> 11.4 - ты что в лесу живёш?!!
<^DEMOSS^> нет. я живу в стране красной загогулины :)
<^DEMOSS^> AndreX: 11.4 убунта уже перешла на новый рабочий стол и перестала пытаться установить всякие видеодрайвера по умолчанию ?
<AndreX> mva, это случайно не realip2 ?
<^DEMOSS^> что это за realip2 ?
<AndreX> и да и нет
<AndreX> realip2 это замена rpaf вроде
<mva> AndreX: "это" — это что? :)
<AndreX> mva, это какбе предположение на твой вопрос про некий аналог rpaf для NginX?
<^DEMOSS^> AndreX: поделись линком с описанием новшеств 11.4  . А то после 9.04 я наверное многое пропустил
<AndreX> ubuntu.com
<^DEMOSS^> AndreX: лучше не экспериментировать и оставить нативное решение. А зачем его менять ?
<AndreX> ^DEMOSS^, незнаю
<^DEMOSS^> о_О о нифига себе - появился даже "Облачный" раздел
<mva> AndreX: не совсем. Речь идёт об узнавании remote_addr на бекендах. Но у меня почти есть идея, просто нуждается в доработке
<AndreX> ок
<^DEMOSS^> AndreX: не нашел нужной мне информации
<Amblnb> Всем привет. Вот у меня коньки загрузились на переднем плане и у них появилась реальная прозрачность. А как сделать так чтоб они грузились над рабочим столом и не перекрывали окна, но прозрачность сохранилась? Обычно у них псевдо прозрачность
<Amblnb>  с частичным скрином картинки рабочего стола.
<AndreX> !255 > Amblnb
<ubuntuhelp> Amblnb, please see my private message
<Amblnb> Клиент вроде же порезал автоматом на 2
<AndreX> км
<Amblnb> Первое сообщение 243 символа
<AndreX> ага и выглядит вот так: Всем привет. Вот ......
<Amblnb> Всем привет. Вот у меня коньки загрузились на переднем плане и у них появилась реальная прозрачность.
<Amblnb> А как сделать так чтоб они грузились над рабочим столом и не перекрывали окна, но прозрачность сохранилась?
<Amblnb> Обычно у них псевдо прозрачность с частичным скрином картинки рабочего стола.
<Amblnb> AndreX: А ты видишь два сообщения или одно?
<AndreX> 2
<korvin> AndreX: хз, у меня все нормально отобразилось, хотя клиент чувствителен к этому
<Amblnb> Тогда хз, автоматом же порезано...
<AndreX> sleep 10 conky&
<^DEMOSS^> чувак на канале квм жаловался что на убунте у него не получилось вирты создать в домене. Посоветовал ему на красную загогулину перейти - вчера мне отписался что тоже самое работает. Посоветовал ему написать в
<^DEMOSS^> багтрекер убунты
<^DEMOSS^> походу убунту можно пилить и точить до бесконечности 8(
<AndreX> ну это какбе в любой ос так
<Amblnb> AndreX: Я и так задерживаю на 90-100 чтоб наверняка..
<Amblnb> Вирты сожно разными способами создавать.
<Amblnb> *м
<Amblnb> Кстати одно окно коньков прозрачное а второе нет. Парадокс )) Конфиги в настройках считай одинаковы
<AndreX> Amblnb, конфиг покажи
<AndreX> !paste > Amblnb
<ubuntuhelp> Amblnb, please see my private message
<Amblnb> Да и редко прозрачность появляется. Это даже как глюк.Бо мешает трогать окна под ними. AndreX: Я тут не первый день..
<AndreX> это так на всякий))
<ToGL> всем привет. глупый вопрос: vcproj можно как то в убунте загрузить в какуюнить ide  или сразу забить ?
<korvin> сразу забить
<ToGL> ок спс )
<Amblnb> http://pastebin.com/anJKFzjE
<AndreX> background yes
<Amblnb> Что-то после обновления конфига окно коньков не появилось, хотя процес работает о_О. Ладно убъю в ручную..
<sig_wall> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31806
<AndreX> гады
<sig_wall> лохи :)
<AndreX> Amblnb, в xorg.conf в секции  “Modules” добавь строчку Load “dbe” навсякий случай
<Escsun> cмешно)
<Escsun> сами наверное на серверах используют винду))
<AndreX> не а
<Escsun> а жаль)
<AndreX> ну ну интересно какие там могут быть запотентованые фичи если мс даже исходники свои некому не открывает
<Escsun> вот вот)
<sig_wall> AndreX: запатентовать в америке можно хоть колесо
<AndreX> ну да
<sig_wall> конечно в суде докажут более раннее использование, но до этого можно потребовать денег у кого угодно
<AndreX> лучше б самолёт на мс упал, а не на близнецов
<sig_wall> близнецы не от самолёта упали, впрочем это оффтоп :)
<AndreX> да, надо прекращать)
<KyuuBe> .
<KyuuBe> вечер всем
<dmay> ачо, у меня войс ма?
<denis21> хм.
<denis21> ребят, а действительно дельно ли http://wikiadmin.net/Iptables
<denis21> Пункт: QoS для Linux, кто использует торрент-клиенты.
<denis21> ?
<User800[web]> привет всем
<denis21> привет
<novns> denis21, это обычно провайдеры делают
<novns> трафик приоритизируют
<denis21> novns, ясно.
<denis21> спасибо.
<User800[web]> я тут новичёк, поможете разобраться?
<denis21> чем сможем ;)
<[Raiden]> denis21: http://www.linux.unn.ru/debian/node/65
<[Raiden]> такое не сойдет?
<denis21> сек
<[Raiden]> вообще в лине наверное надо по слову шейпер гуглить, не по qos
<User800[web]> вообщем дело вот в чём. у меня убунту,предъидушая той что недавно вышла,двд х64. я сейчас сижу с неё с лайва
<denis21> да я как-то случайно на этот пункт наткнулся. Вот и спрашиваю. :)
<User800[web]> сижу я с ноута, на нём установленна 7ка, куча нужных файлов и вообщем 4 раздела.
<novns> взять внешний винчестер, кучу не самых нужных файлов перенести на него
<novns> системный диск сделать посвободнее и переразбить
<User800[web]> хочу установить сие чудо,готов отдать раздел в 100гб,но нельзя трогать остальные разделы
<User800[web]> внешних винтов нет, компа нет
<novns> User800[web], на винду поставить easy bcd
<denis21> я в таком случае просто сливал всё самое нужное к соседу
<novns> загрузчик (grub) ставить не в mbr, а в отдельный раздел, например прямо в /boot
<novns> в easy bcd добавить пунки с этим грубом
<novns> винда не повредится
<novns> *пункт
<novns> ещё вариант - wubi, но будет медлненнее работать
<[Raiden]> User800[web]: а проблема то в чем? Готов отдать - отдай
<[Raiden]> я бы размил как 20 по /, 4 под своп, остальное под home
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<[Raiden]> но некоторые делают иначе
<novns> несколько мб под /boot, 4гб - своп, остальное - /
<[Raiden]> отдельынй бут даёт лишний гемор при восстановлении груба и всё
<User800[web]> как разбить из под лайва? он при установке берёт некий раздел и выбора никакого не даёт
<novns> даёт
<[Raiden]> User800[web]: там 2 пункта, автоматом и в ручную
<[Raiden]> другой вариант - запустить gparted
<novns> но там редактор неудобный, я запускаю fdisk
<User800[web]> так в ручную там он весь винт берёт
<novns> у тебя 4 первичных раздела или?
<[Raiden]> User800[web]: vj;tn ecnfyjdobr hfpltkjd yt dblbn&
<[Raiden]> может установщик разделов не видит?
<novns> нет, он просто не даёт больше 4-х первичных создать
<novns> надо удалить тот раздел, и вместо него создать расширенный
<novns> в нём уже все нужные
<[Raiden]> novns: а из чего это вытекло?
<novns> <User800[web]> сижу я с ноута, на нём установленна 7ка, куча нужных файлов и вообщем 4 раздела.
<[Raiden]> ты кашпировский?
<novns> он сам сказал
<novns> никакой дедукции не надо
<[Raiden]> 4 не обязательно первичных
<novns> давно не разбивал диски из под винды?
<[Raiden]> User800[web]: в ручном режиме обычн овидно все разделы. Можно делать манипуляции над ними и выберать точки монтирования.
<User800[web]> novns подскажите как это осуществить и желательно из лайва, а то боюсь с вами связь потерять)
<[Raiden]> у тебя видно 4 твоиз раздела?
<novns> [Raiden], у винды нет такого пункта в редакторе разделов - создать расширенный
<novns> убрали за ненадобностью, видимо
<[Raiden]> novns: она автоматом все создает расширенными кроме  первого
<novns> неа
<novns> она автоматом создаёт все первичные
<[Raiden]> а кто-то говорил что разбиваль средствами виндовс?
<novns> или вообще предлагает новый стандарт
<novns> не помню, как зовётся
<denis21> http://paste.ubuntu.com/693961/ чего ещё можно добавить для запретов (фаер на сервере) ?
<[Raiden]> User800[web]: ты не можешь ответить, видит установщик твои разделы или нет?
<novns> User800[web], подсказать как осуществить - это мне надо инструкцию на десять страниц писать
<User800[web]> да причём тута форточка, мнеб пряма из лайва это сделать
<novns> запускайте "дисковую утилиту"
<User800[web]> если возможно
<novns> кажется так gparted называется
<novns> или alt+f2
<[Raiden]> По ходу не зря кто-то + повесил
<novns> gparted
<dmay> User800[web]: не слушай этих линупсятников, слушай сюда
<dmay> User800[web]: загружаешься с лайв-диска, выбираешь "попробовать"
<novns> главное - не поменять случайно загрузочный раздел
<dmay> User800[web]: в менюшке наверху находишь Администрирование-система - Управление дисками или Дисковая утилита и =ли Gparted
<User800[web]> [Raiden] видиттолько винт полосой и разукрасил его в разные цвета
<dmay> User800[web]: втыкаешь две минуты в итерфейс, всё разбиваешь, все счастливы
<dmay> эм
<[Raiden]> User800[web]: этих цветов не 4? :)
<[Raiden]> dmay: да писал я уже про гпартед
<novns> кстати, у 7-й винды ещё всегда есть отдельный раздел о 100мб
<[Raiden]> не всегда
<dmay> [Raiden]:ну дай мне тоже пофлудить, мне войс только-только дали XD
<User800[web]> вообще то 5
<dmay> во, Umren точно знает
<[Raiden]> так, ладно, всё это забавно но по ходу бесполезно )
<dmay> Umren: у винды всегда есть дополнительный системный раздел на 100МБ, или не всегда?
<novns> когда я её ставил в последний раз, она скромно предлагала его создать, и так же скромно отказывалась без него продолжать
<User800[web]> я что то смотрю на ваш перепал и тоже понимаю что безполезно)
<dmay> User800[web]: ты покури немного интерфейс, там всё понятно
<User800[web]> да, на 7ке есть раздел 100мб, без него ни куда
<dmay> только файлы нужные из винды всё таки куда нить забекапь XD
<novns> User800[web], используй wubi
<dmay> кстати да
<novns> будет вместо раздела большой файл на винде
<novns> немножко медленнее будет диском шуршать
<dmay> зато диск будет )
<[Raiden]> User800[web]: если тебе кажется сложным установщик или гпартед. Возьми любое средство под винду, например paragon hard disk manager и переразбей.
<[Raiden]> А в инсталяторе только выберешь куда монтировать
<[Raiden]> больше идей нема
<User800[web]> я понимаю что вы прикалываетесь, но не понимаю как смеяться)
<novns> кто прикалывается?
<dmay> User800[web]: новый план
<dmay> User800[web]: загружаешься в винду, втыкаешь диск с бубунтой
<AndreX> а если один основной переконвертить в расширёный
<User800[web]> ну вот мой раздел в 100гб свободен, что с ним дальше делать?
<dmay> User800[web]: на диске запускаешь setup.exe
<novns> удалить его и создать пару других
<novns> отдельно - своп, отдельно фс
<dmay> User800[web]: дальше он тебе сам объяснит
<novns> под своп 4гб хватит
<novns> второй раздел отформатировать как ext4
<novns> ну или сейчас кто-нибудь про рейзер начнёт нудить
<Snowdrift> )
<Snowdrift> кстате чем ext3 от ext4 отличается?
<novns> екстенты
<novns> меньше фрагментация, больше скорость
<Snowdrift> хм
<Snowdrift> меньше вероятность востоновить?
<User800[web]> зашёл в ГПартед, нашёл раздел свой, что нажимать дальше, чтот для меня там непривычно)
<novns> Snowdrift, кого это волнует?
<novns> оыбчно ломаются жёсткие диски, а не файловые системы
<Snowdrift> тех кто востонавливает данные с винтов
<novns> храните бэкапы
<Snowdrift> обычно но не всегда
<Snowdrift> часто бывают логические ошибки
<Snowdrift> дома?
<dmay> те, кто восстанавливают данные, как правило не выбирают ФС на этих дисках XD
<Snowdrift> я понимаю организация
<novns> в последний раз видел такую в 1999-м
<[Raiden]> User800[web]: выдели диск и полазь по меню. Можешь делать что угодно, не применится пока на кнопку применить не нажмешь
<Snowdrift> я вчера видел логические ошибки
<novns> храните бэкапы
<dmay> Snowdrift: есть два типа людей - кто ещё не делает бекапы и кто теперь делает
<Snowdrift> про бекапы все понятно
<novns> проще переформатировать, чем восстанавливать
<Snowdrift> но всетаки как по поводу инструментов востоновления
<Snowdrift> именно я ремонтирую винты
<dmay> а домашний бекап - самое милое дело. ты же не хочешь потерять все свои фоточки с моря-дачи-школы-попойки-итеде?
<Snowdrift> блины пересаживаю и так далее
<Snowdrift> ну зачем про меня у меня nas есть )
<dmay> Snowdrift: тебя хоть раз спрашивали "А с какой ФС вам принести диск?" XD
<[Raiden]> забавный девайс для hdd http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THR88zvZ98M&feature=player_embedded#!
<Snowdrift> приносят я спрашиваю редко говорят
<Amblnb> User800[web]: Открой ещё и мозилу и зайди сюда http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0
<Snowdrift> 1 раз был ext2
<novns> Snowdrift, а если я принесу три диска из четырёх в raid5?
<Snowdrift> хех
<novns> в теории восстановить можно
<Snowdrift> еще не бился с raid
<Snowdrift> но возможности у комплекса есть
<User800[web]> Amblnb я и так в мазиле)
<novns> да бред это всё, суета и томление духа
<Snowdrift> User800[web], он имеет ввиду вкладку
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Этот девайс экологическим нормативам соответствует, куда экологи смотрят? )))
<dmay> Nor8: на ютубчике есть такие девайсы которые целиком машины хавают, какие нафиг экологи? )
<Amblnb> User800[web]: Ну тогда ссылочку открыть ещё проще ;) А потом ещё скрины посмотреть
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ) ну ты спросил
<Nor8> Речь не о машинах, а о частичном разборе диска перед уничтожением. Как потом люминий от пластика отделить?
<User800[web]> Amblnb, глянул)
<Snowdrift> там пластика менее 5%\
<Snowdrift> там еще магнит очень мощный
<Snowdrift> )
<User800[web]> но так лучше мне от вас услышать сколько разделов,по сколько и в чё форматнуть, вы мою историю уже знаете, а этот ФАК ещё нет)
<Nor8> User800[web]:  Каких разделов и для чего?
<Snowdrift>  / ~ 20gb swap 2-4 gb остольное под /home
<User800[web]> отмантировал его,готов к разбитию
<novns> User800[web], главное - загрузчик потом ставит не в mbr, а в свой раздел
<novns> хотя, если в mbr будет - всё равнов сё загрузится
<[Raiden]> User800[web]: по разному можно, но 100гб впринципе для убунты много, только для системы. поэтому можно сделать 3 раздела
<novns> проблема будет, если потом линупс удалить, а в mbr родной загрузчик не вернуть
<[Raiden]> / , своп и  home  - первый не меньше 10гб я бы советовал, лучше побольше. Остально по вкусу
<[Raiden]> novns: если груб сунуть не в мбр, то проблема будет с загрузкой убунты
<User800[web]> а вкус от чего зависит?
<novns> [Raiden], не будет, винда умеет передать управление другому загрузчику
<[Raiden]> User800[web]: тебе как новичку пофиг. Вкус от манеры юза  зависит. )
 * novns монтирует диски с noatime, кстати
<[Raiden]> novns: возможность такая есть .но по умолчанию она не будет грузить убунту - это 100%
<novns> [Raiden], я выше уже написал, как называется утили та для настройки
<User800[web]> ёманарот,говорит невозможно сождать более 4х.....блаблабла...
<novns> *утилита
<Nor8>  /var на 2 гб еще выделяю обычно
<novns> виндовый загрузчик можно настроиьт, как угодно
<[Raiden]> novns: мне лично больше груб подходит. - не надо никаких утелей + загрузчик винды восстанавливается элементарно с диска винды.
<[Raiden]> если надо
<novns> а груб никуда не девается
<User800[web]> вообще былоб отлично,если можнобылоб загрузчик не ставить, а пользовать тот что находится на двд
<Nor8> User800[web]:  рут / -10 гиг, /свап и да логических, /вар -2 игиа и остальное под хом и все создаст
<[Raiden]> ух
<novns> груб получает управление и работает себе спокойно
<[Raiden]> пойду в афк
<novns> главное, что при удалении раздела с грубом - остаётся возможность запустиьт винду
<novns> без лихорадочных поисков диска в два часа ночи
<[Raiden]> novns: зато при удалении винды возникает проблема с загрузкой груба гг
<novns> какая это проблема?
<Amblnb> Это если она мбр почистит за собой
<Kyshtynbai> А зачем вообще теперь нужен своп?..
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Если винду из под линукса затираешь, то проблем не должно быть, если не ошибаюсь
<novns> Kyshtynbai, для гибернейта, например
 * AndreX использует 2 винта и груб стоит на том где линь и никаких проблем)
<User800[web]> я раньше линь хамелионом запускал)
<Kyshtynbai> Для гибернейта согласен.
<novns> Kyshtynbai, ну или для кде, им любой памяти мало
<Kyshtynbai> Хехехе
<Amblnb> Kyshtynbai: Туда весь хлам сливается при большом аптайме
<[Raiden]> и правда , зачем пихать груб в мбр. Какую фигню я сморозил.
<User800[web]> да у меня щас мозг из ушей польётся от полученной информации
<[Raiden]> гораздо удобней рулить загрузкой линя из винды
<[Raiden]> какими-то сторонними утилитами
<Amblnb> User800[web]: Заткни их ваткой. Главное глаза береги ;)
<Kyshtynbai> А чтож много народу дюал бут юзает? Чисто для игрушек винда нужна?
<[Raiden]> канал в какой-то ужас превращается.
<novns> [Raiden], удобнее - не ломать, то что легко ломается
<novns> виндовый загрузчик ломается легко
<novns> кстати, с восстановлением с диска есть хохма
<User800[web]> так возможно загрузчик не ставить, а чтоб он с диска с убунту подхватывался?
<novns> User800[web], его можно ставить в свой раздел, не трогая винду
<[Raiden]> User800[web]: я рекомендую ставить в мбр, из груба будет загружаться всё. Как откатить такие изменения - легко найти.
<Kyshtynbai> А граб-то чем не угодил? Или лило, лило даже нагляднее
<novns> так вот, восстановление не всегда работает после установленных сервис-паков
<User800[web]> novns, ну а если мне это не принципиально? так сказать застрахуюсь от непреднамеренного переполоха с загрузчиками
<Amblnb> User800[web]: Поставь на флешку, загрусчик нужен для указания пути запуска твоей ОСи, так что с диска это плохая идея, он там уже настроен но под ДВД
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: Тут наплыв любителей дуалбута с управлением из виндовс
<novns> User800[web], если поставишь в mbr по рекомендации [Raiden], то остерегайтся удалять раздел с линупсом
<novns> а то придёься восстанавливать с диска или вообще переустанавливать
<User800[web]> вот с флэхой хорошая идея, щас отыщу в темноте 2х гигову
<novns> зачем какая-то флэшка? ставь grub в свой раздел с линупсом и настраивай виндовый загрузчик
<novns> всё будет удобно и относительно безопасно
<Kyshtynbai> Товарищ, это содомия какая-то. Зацени загрузчик лило, там синтаксис человеческий, и разделы не как в грабе называются, если тебя это отпугивает
<Kyshtynbai> или граб, да
<AndreX> лило мёртв
<Amblnb> Я как-то установил бунту рядом со второй виндой, вторая не на диске Ц, и ну и так она и скончалась ))
<novns> лило уже поддерживает разделы больеш 512мб? :-)
<Kyshtynbai> мои дженты об этом не знают
<User800[web]> да ёмана рот))) мне удобнее будет загрузчик держать на флэхе
<Kyshtynbai> а вот сломается флэха
<novns> Kyshtynbai, и ничего страшного, кстати
<Amblnb> User800[web]: Отред у флехи пол гига и сохрани как основной в фат, остальное под бут в конце...
<Amblnb> *Отреж
<User800[web]> переустановлю линь, ибо я пока в поисках. а вообще я люблю Хакинтошь)
<AndreX> фи
<AndreX> хакинтош это вабще, пиратский мак с костылями
<[Raiden]> Если ставить по рекомендациям виндузятников, крайней не рекомендую удалять c:\boot
<[Raiden]> гг
<User800[web]> AndreX, да, это МакОС на компе
<novns> [Raiden], это-то легко восстановить
<novns> ещё раз запустить утилитку и готово
<Kyshtynbai> Господа, а зачем вообще две системы на одной машине? Ну какая такая функция есть в винде, которой нет в никсах? Один С бухгалтерия? Есть виртуалки в конце концов.
<[Raiden]> ну вот идите и запускайте куда-нибудь на #windows
<novns> Kyshtynbai, работающий гугльерз
<Kyshtynbai> Не юзал ни разу :) .
<Amblnb> Kyshtynbai: На никсах нет муравья
<novns> ну и звук, под линупсом пока никак
<novns> не написали ещё полноценного daw
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, всякое бывает - не нам судить
<novns> и с поддержкой железа проблемы
<Ps1x0z> c
<Ps1x0z> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Ps1x0z! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AndreX> хватит короче, вы тут уже правила нарушать потихой начинаете
<Amblnb> Привет
<Kyshtynbai> Да я не осуждаю. Просто имхо лучше подкопить тынге да купить второй комп.
<Sergey_IT> Ps1x0z, привет
<Nor8> Kyshtynbai:  Вчера видел полноценный мануал по запуску 1С
<Ps1x0z> ðåøèë ïåðåéòè ñ âèíäû íà óáóíòó. Êàêóþ âåðñèþ ïîñîâåòóåòå? :)
<ubuntuhelp> Ps1x0z! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<novns> Ps1x0z, с какой версии переходить?
<Nor8> novns:  А чем звук в Убунту не устраивает? По мне, так он лучше, чем в винде.
<Sergey_IT> Ps1x0z, 10.04
<Amblnb> Ps1x0z: Перейди на утф-8 !!
<AndreX> Ps1x0z, иди кодировку чини
<Kyshtynbai> я так понял что имеется ввиду закурежиссерские проги
<User800[web]> Kyshtynbai самое простое-купить второй винт, но так как его нет под рукой, а хернёй помаятся охото)))
<Kyshtynbai> *звуко...
<novns> Nor8, что значит лучше?  мне пожалуйста с незаметной зедержкой и одновременным мониторингом записать синхронно 20 каналов
<Kyshtynbai> Второй винт да, но с ноутом это проблематично
<Amblnb> User800[web]: Да, так более кошерно будет )
<novns> *задержкой
<Sergey_IT> User800[web], не майся, все равно что-нибудь сломашь и потом восстанвливать будешь - купи второй винт
<Nor8>  novns: Убунту студио не смотрел дистр, там нет ничего подходящего?
<novns> Nor8, там куча недоделок
<novns> ну и железо далеко не всё поддерживается
<novns> самая продвинутая опнсурсная студия сейчас ardour
<novns> но она даже до простейшего виндового reaper не дотягивает
<Amblnb> Железо надо брать не у мелкософта с огрызком и их колег, тогда будет поддерживатся..
<novns> причём здесь мс?
<User800[web]> Sergey_IT,многое уже переломал, пришёл к выводу что меня это не останавливает! но хотелось бы избежать такого явления)
<Amblnb> При политеке
<novns> такого железа производителей раз, два и обчёлся
<Kyshtynbai> А что это за железл такое? Синтезаторы? Какие-нить навороченные звуковые карты?
<Nor8> novns: Ну тут спорить не буду, проф. софт пока действительно уступает в убунту, но выход можно всегда найти.
<novns> аудио-интерфейсы это называется
<novns> http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/ProFire2626.html
<novns> в таком духе
<Kyshtynbai> О, среда наступила.
<AndreX> у меня она уже часов 5 назад наступила)
<Kyshtynbai> Сибирь?
<AndreX> да
<Amblnb> ещё нет
<User800[web]> месяц назад яб сказал что у меня 7 часов назад она наступила)
<baltazar> =)  ПрувэТ всем
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<baltazar> =\ ка же долго компилица ffmpeg =(( на атоме
<baltazar> аааа давайте компилить по сетке
<baltazar> вмесет
<Amblnb> Неуспел войти и уже последнее предупреждение )
<AndreX> он с вебки
<Amblnb> AndreX: Но всё же сходится
<Ps1x0z> еще проблемка такая. ни болванки, ни флешки под рукой нет. Можно загрузить образ на телефон и с него установить? При использовании Live USB ничего на телефоне не подпортится?
<baltazar> речь обо мне?
<artus> Ps1x0z, можно
<Amblnb> Ps1x0z: Думаю к ФС телефона у тебя доступа нет и не будет..
<AndreX> с флехи телефонной
<Sergey_IT> Ps1x0z, попробуй - расскажешь
<baltazar> о урас скомпилил =В
<Ps1x0z> а флехи то и нет) 16гб памяти на телефоне
<User800[web]> народ, меня тута мысль осенила благодаря одному человеку в чате)))
<Amblnb> А вдрух это был бот?
<User800[web]> напишите фак по использовании айФона в виде ЛайфЮСБ Линя какогонибудь.........так,чисто поржать)
<Ps1x0z> не не
<baltazar> хахаха
<Kyshtynbai> unetbootin была софтина на флжшки ставить попробуй чтоль.
<baltazar> +1
<Ps1x0z> лучше по использованию самсунга )
<baltazar> я купил айфонка чтобы установить убунту
<baltazar> вся правда об айфонка XD
<Sergey_IT> Ps1x0z, а чем тебе самсунг не угодил?
<Ps1x0z> дак нету флешки. есть только память телефона. я боюсь что прога что то подпортит у андроида.
<novns> кстати, линупс на айфонах вообще живёт?
<User800[web]> ну вам самим разве не ржачно будет это всё проварачивать,а потом коменты бесящихся ЯблоФанатов читать?!)))
<baltazar> вот как только с экраном разберутся, так сразу
<Amblnb> В бунте же есть прога устанавливающая Ливе версию на флешку с возможностью использовать её как переносную ОСь
<novns> а, там паитенты на мультитач всякие
<novns> *патенты
<baltazar> User800[web]:  +1
<baltazar> хахах
<baltazar> я ставил андрой на айфонко
<baltazar> логает =\
<Ps1x0z> подключил телефон к компу и... винда предлагает мне использовать телефон как майкрософт ворд или фотошоп. О.о
<novns> у меня нокия 1280, там всё быстро работает
<Amblnb> Ps1x0z: Вернёш по гарантии, скажешь что-то неработает, посмотрите ))
<novns> бабушкофон
<User800[web]> я думаю уживётся, потому что встроенный винт можно форматить в любую ФС ...... на сколько я знаю)
<AndreX> залить образ на телефон поставить граб фор дос и выставить загрузку с образа который на телефоне при условии что биос видит память телефона как диск
<baltazar> User800[web]:  хм хм джейл да
<baltazar> а так фигу с маслом
<novns> главное в телефоне - фонарик
<baltazar> novns:  после роликов так же думаю
<novns> у меня очень быстрый, испускает фотоны со скоростью света
<baltazar> 100%
<baltazar> главное фонарик и стоил чтобы 900р
<Amblnb> Они просто бракованные фотонопускалки дороже продают ))
<artus> @voice novns
<artus> novns, baltazar причем здесь телефоны?
<User800[web]> ладно, интересно всё это слушать, но хотелось бы кончить, то есть начать эту установку)
<baltazar> artus:  а ролики? ты забыл про рлики!
<Ps1x0z> качаю образ. Эх. Боюсь это последняя ночь моей мобилки ;D
<baltazar> * ролики
<artus> @kick baltazar ты каналом ошибся, явно
<novns> artus, они - необходимое зло, к сожалению
<User800[web]> превратил я раздел в неразмеченную область, выделяю 10гб ехт3, какую ставить метку тома?
<novns> User800[web], ext4
<novns> метку тома - всё равно
<Amblnb> User800[web]: Определись куда ставить загрусчик, потом разбей диск как тебе надо, далее при установке укажи где что и ка монтировать и ставь..
<AndreX> на метку пофиг точку монтирования выбирай
<Kyshtynbai> Ты б хоть забекапил... интересно, dd  может сделать образ памяти телефона при условии что он выглядит как флэшка?..
<User800[web]> буду ставить загрузчик на флэху
<Amblnb> На бунте монтируй простые разделы в папку /media/хзхз
<Amblnb> Ну там винду например..
<novns> их не надо специально монтировать
<novns> этим udisks занимается прекрасно
<artus> User800[web], на телефон имеет смысл ставить только ливку , да ито на сд карточку) ибо ее в случае чего поменять можно)
<Amblnb> Ну, а потом будет тут сидеть и спрашивать как прописать всё это в фстаб
<Kyshtynbai> я так понял, у него нет карточки сд
<novns> зачем в fstab?
<Ps1x0z> нету
<User800[web]> а как обойти то, что он больше 4х не хотит делать?э
<Amblnb> Ну а где прописано что куда монтровать при старте?
<novns> создать четвёртый - расширенный
<novns> в нём можно ещё 4 раздела
<Sergey_IT> больше
<Amblnb> Ещё стока скока хватит места
<novns> тем более
<novns> Amblnb, нигде, оно монтируется по требованию
<novns> автоматом
<Amblnb> тока в тех тысячах разделов может не хватить места даже на пустую папку ))
<Amblnb> novns: зачем по требованию? каждый раз пароль вводи и тому подобное О_о
<novns> какой ещё пароль?
<novns> не на федоре же
<User800[web]> доступен только основной(
<baltazar> мне вот интересно =) FFmpeg - используется в проекте  airvideo servre - вот как бы узнатьп араметры ffmpeg  при транскодинге в нем
<Amblnb> На ливке не требует а на установленой требует
<baltazar> хочу добится таких же результатов
<baltazar> кто знает как узнать?
<Amblnb> User800[web]: А попробуй в нём расширеный сделать, может выйдит )
<Kyshtynbai> Раз уж тут чуть выше зашла речь про звук, есть что-нибудь постенькон из софта для редактирования, чисто практически мп3шки нарезать?
<AndreX> User800[web],  а переконвертить основной раздел в расширённый (если у тебя 4 основных)
<novns> Kyshtynbai, audacity
<artus> baltazar, запускаеш Air Video, и смотриш ps'ом с какими ключами оно вызывает ffmpeg
<Kyshtynbai> Спасибо.
<baltazar> =\ artus  щас попробую, спасибо
<baltazar> Kyshtynbai:  это не то
<baltazar> это как саундфорге
<baltazar> тебе не это нужно
<User800[web]> то есть на одном винте 2х расширенных быть не может?
<Amblnb> да
<novns> User800[web], wubi уже в зубы и не парьтесь
<baltazar> Kyshtynbai:  lombard
<baltazar> dhe
<baltazar> вру я , это видео редактор
<Amblnb> А лучше потренеруйся на виртуалке, потом с опытом уже понятно что делать..
<baltazar> аудио было тоже 1 минуту
<baltazar> Fillmore точно
<novns> baltazar, если daw - то qtracker, ardour
<baltazar> novns: не не, Fillmore ТОЧНО
<novns> почему так точно?
<Ps1x0z> +novns, я через вуби поставил убунту минут за 20. Это с делением диска. Так не интересно ;D
<artus> baltazar, for f in *.avi; do ffmpeg -y -threads 8 -i $f -s 480x272 -aspect 16:9 -r 24 -vcodec libx264 -pass 1 -b 360k -bt 416k -vpre iphone -f mp4 -an $f.mp4 && ffmpeg -y -threads 8 -i $f -s 480x272 -aspect 16:9 -r 24 -vcodec libx264 -pass 2 -b 360k -bt 416k -vpre iphone -f mp4 -acodec libfaac -ac 2 -ar 44100 -ab 64k $f.mp4; done
<artus> baltazar, это  480×272 .mp4 )) для яфона )
<novns> baltazar, этот fiilmore какой-то уж совсем недоделанный пока
<Amblnb> Ps1x0z: И ещё 20 минут на дефрагминтацию образа
<baltazar> ты читаешь мои мысли =))
<baltazar> artus:  спасибо
 * Ps1x0z slaps Amblnb around a bit with a large trout
<Ps1x0z> что это ;D
<User800[web]> товарищи,а как вы к убунту относитесь?
<User800[web]> кубунту*
<novns> как к убунте с кедами
<Ps1x0z> разделил диск, запустил вуби и всё довольно таки быстро установилось. Меньше чем через 20 минут всё запустилось
<Amblnb> Ps1x0z: Я пиндоский слэнг не понимать
<Kyshtynbai> Отличии одно кеды
<baltazar> mediatomb (upnp server) + транскодинг уммм =))) artus  спасибо!
<Amblnb> User800[web]: Обычная основная ОСь
<artus> baltazar, даш посмотреть на финальный результат)
<baltazar> как только соберу =В
<User800[web]> а о БСД что думаете?
<baltazar> я это едло под генту собираю
<baltazar> на атоме =((
<novns> бсд  - прекрасная система для своего класса задач
<Kyshtynbai> Друг, имхо, конечно, но отличие в юникс-лайк одно: способ установки софта.
<Sergey_IT> User800[web], а что о ней думать?
<artus> User800[web], а о бсд на других каналах думают
<novns> но тоько для своих
<baltazar> Kyshtynbai:  убунту рулит бинарниками
<baltazar> фряха как и генту политика портов и компиляция
<novns> artus, в теории никто не мешает каноникалу выпустить систему с ядром от freebsd
<novns> дебиан же есть такой
<Kyshtynbai> Спасибо, кэп :) .
<baltazar> не дял молодых имхо убунту юзер френдли
<Kyshtynbai> Лично я начинал с дженты.
<User800[web]> ну мне её история понравилась, но установить так и не смог,хоть и отдавал ей целый винт и делал всё что просит, но юзать так и ненаучился)) я про PC-BSD
<novns> baltazar, bsd бывает разная, если что, не обязательно с собиранием из портов
<Sergey_IT> baltazar, а для старых - нет?
<baltazar> я про фрии не про писи
<baltazar> Sergey_IT:  =))
<novns> на серверах она раньше хорошо жила
<novns> а сейчас прекрасно меняется на солярис
<novns> ну или на линупс
<baltazar> нужно много игр под линукс
<novns> кому?
<baltazar> =\ тогда вопрос о массах будет снят
<Sergey_IT> а зачем массам линукс?
<baltazar> виндусятники  это армия людей которая умеет дабл дабл клик
<novns> массы сейчас ограничиваются вконтактиками и твиттерами
<novns> массам винда теперь не критична
<Kyshtynbai> Торренты охватывают потихоньку ещё.
<Ps1x0z> я мастер дабл клика :D
<Kyshtynbai> Я бы на предприятиях внедрял никсы, но бухи взбунтуются без своих одноэсов, лотус нотусов и прочего.
<User800[web]> ДААА! горстка баранов со стадным мнением!!!
<novns> Kyshtynbai, и правильно сделают. им работать. а не развлекаться
<baltazar> novns:   работаю  админкой у большого провайдера =\, саппорт плачет что люди 30 минут настройки вбить не могу в винде с картинками и под диктовку
<User800[web]> эт я про виндусятников)
<Ps1x0z> бальтазар, помоги виндусятнику :D
<baltazar> у меня переведен весь офис на убунту
<baltazar> весь кроме бухов
<baltazar> банк клиенты =(((
<baltazar> 1с
<baltazar> слабое место linux
<Sergey_IT> User800[web], а сам-то диск разметить не можешь ;)
<AndreX> не у спо с бухами проблеы есть , нету некоторых аналогов виндовых прог под линь
<Kyshtynbai> Лично я ничего против винды не имею, кроме её стоимости. у меня самого один комп с лицензионной виндой. Но РАБОТАТЬ комфортнее в убунте лично мне. А видер только для покера и игрушек.
<novns> baltazar, чем заменили visio?
<Ps1x0z> подскажи где глянуть на маску подсети, шлюз и локальный днс сервер? В настройках стоят галки мол выдаются автоматически, в договоре тоже самое прописано.
<Nor8> Про 1С мануал, прочитайте и успокойтесь уже.   http://www.opennet.ru/tips/2477_wine_1c_windows_fin.shtml
<Ps1x0z> бальтазар, это я тебе)
<ubuntar> Ps1x0z: sudo ifconfig
<baltazar> novns:  openoffice
<novns> baltazar, конкретно
<Ps1x0z> в винде*
<novns> что вместо visio используется?
<ubuntar> Ps1x0z: ты на канале убунты же)
<sig_wall> novns: dia например
<baltazar> novns: я им пакет поставил а что амт не знаю
<User800[web]> Sergey_IT,строго не судите, просто я этого раньше не делал) я 2 года назад прошёл долгий путь по установки макоси на ПК, а вот с линями игрался очень мало. хоть и много времени провожу на винде.....всёравно я её страшно ненавижу
<baltazar> мое дело маршруты и сервера
<novns> sig_wall, так оно же плохо совместимо, не открывает половину файлов
<Ps1x0z> ну дак я еще сейчас ставить буду)
<sig_wall> novns: ну увы ._.
<ubuntar> Ps1x0z: ipconfig вроде
<novns> всяким связьнадзорам надо именно visio
<baltazar> Ps1x0z:  это вопрос или прикол?
<novns> индустриальный стандарт
<baltazar> если вопрос то состояние подключения
<baltazar> и всед. о подкл
<baltazar> и свед. о подключении
<baltazar> novns:  хм c такими слож. не сталкивался
<Ps1x0z> маску подсети нашёл. ip свой я и так знал. а остального там и не написано
<novns> так у вас провайдер поди полуживая домашняя сеть
<baltazar> днс ниже глянь =)
<baltazar> зачем они тебе нужны, подними бинду
<baltazar> пф =В
<Ps1x0z> они нужны для настройки инета на убунту
<User800[web]> есть флэха на 16гб,может её задействовать, коль с разбивкой туго
<novns> Ps1x0z, а что, убунта по dhcp Не может получить?
<Ps1x0z> в прошлый раз ставил через вуби - инет так и не настроил.
<baltazar> Ps1x0z:  ты меня пугаешь
<baltazar> у тебя в сети дхцп
<baltazar> Ps1x0z:  у тебя в сети дхцп
<baltazar>  Ps1x0z  и на компе том айпишник случаем не 169.254.0.0
<baltazar>  XD
<AndreX> кому альтернативы visio под линь нужны были? Kivio, Dia, ArgoUML, Open office draw
<Amblnb> User800[web]: Ну установи на неё ЛИве версию, только из СД, так как ФАТ больше 4 ГиБ файл не потянет
<baltazar> AndreX:  novns
<Ps1x0z> 88.84.209.100
<Amblnb> User800[web]: Тренируйся на виртуалке, пока ставь через вуби. Посмотриш понравится установиш нормально...
<novns> AndreX, вот только ни одно из них не отображает правильно некоторые штуки
<Amblnb> Для вуби и виртуалки 20 ГиБ более чем на посмотреть, минимум 4..
<baltazar> Ps1x0z:  VEGANET
<baltazar> =)) Москва жжот
<Ps1x0z> ну дак я знаю что веганет
<User800[web]> ну так а почемуб её просто не использовать как винт?
<Ps1x0z> инет Ногинский, а подаётся в Клину
<Ps1x0z> в москве насколько я знаю его нету
<baltazar> Ps1x0z:  ну так дхцп сервер есть или нет у прова?
<AndreX> novns, ну да, есть такое
<baltazar> Ps1x0z: виндовозе ты автоматом настройки получаешь?
<novns> AndreX, а это критично, потому что надо обмениваться файлами с посторонними организациями
<[Raiden]> User800[web]: пригласи кого-нить, кто может поставить на нужный раздел, если оно тебе надо и всё.
<Ps1x0z> дааа
<AndreX> лан, всем пока
<Amblnb> User800[web]: Потому что загрузочный должен быть только 1
<Kyshtynbai> бб.
<baltazar> значит и в убунте тоже автоматом
<baltazar> Ps1x0z:  значит и в убунте автоматом
<Ps1x0z> дак в ней я не смог vpn включить)
<Ps1x0z> еслиб он включился я бы не стал вручную настраивать и сейчас бы этого всего ен спрашивал. не?
<baltazar> там же вроде впн через гуи настраивается
<baltazar> а параметры подключения к вашему впн не знаю
<baltazar> звони в саппорт
<baltazar> убога в 2011 году использовать впн
<baltazar> зачем оно нужно
<User800[web]> Amblnb, ну а в чём проблема указать первой загрузочной флэшку?!
<User800[web]> +baltazar,а что нужно использовать?
<baltazar> должно быть так - привязка порт айпи на свитче пользователя - дхцп релей для безопасности и все
<baltazar> и куплина пачка айпи адресо у райпа
<Amblnb> User800[web]: Проблема в том что устанавливая ОСь ставит последнюю загрузочную запись первой и единственной. а то на каком носителе она не важно.
<baltazar> а ну и аклки прибить на порту по айпишникам
<Amblnb> Советовали установить в /бут, наверно так виндовый загрусчик не режит.
<baltazar> все больше ничего
<baltazar> воровать айпи не смогут ибо привязан к порту
<baltazar> выдаются автоматом с дхцп сервера
<baltazar> релей 85
<baltazar> все
<[Raiden]> User800[web]: можешь ставить загрузчик на флэшку и с неё грузиться, если надо. И убунту тоже можно ставить на флэш как на хдд
<baltazar> никаких забот
<baltazar> а то придумываю фуфло какоето
<baltazar> впн тфу
<Nor8> baltazar: Что ж они все такие недалекие, всякие впн придумывают, трафик шифруют ))) Зачем все это )))
<baltazar> зачем простому обывателю шифровать трафик
<baltazar> бред
<Ps1x0z> зато скорость 30мб\с за 1к рублей
<baltazar> пф
<User800[web]> ну установка уже идёт, так что посмотрю что выйдет, ради опыта)
<baltazar> у мен 150
<Ps1x0z> было бы что-то другое)
<baltazar> Ps1x0z: причем скорость
<baltazar> речь о реализации
<baltazar> впн для вас - конечных пользователй это бред
<User800[web]> [Raiden], тоесть я отдал флэху ей на самопроизвольное деление и установку......должнор всё получится, правильно я вас понял?
<baltazar> тем более когда пользователи корбины в спб бегают через впн сервер в москве
<Ps1x0z> flex.ru  -  им скажи чтоб переделали)
<Amblnb> Самопроизвольно ничего делить не будет, запишит всё в /
<baltazar> естьтакя песенка "лох это судьба"
<baltazar> вот там такие админы
<baltazar> ns, ofc e;t yf e,eynt ,sk tckb , yt jyb
<baltazar> сори
<[Raiden]> User800[web]: да. Дальше там будет выбор куда ставить загрузчик, вот тут надо не промахнуться )
<Ps1x0z> а есть еще песенка "нам всё допизды" есть инет и есть, а как он ко мне течёт как-то не важно :)
<baltazar> тыб щас на убунте уже был
<sharikoff> Ps1x0z: накажу
<baltazar> Ps1x0z: ну вот тогда ииди и настрой инет
<baltazar> у меня все работает
<baltazar> впн фигены мне не нужны
<User800[web]> про загрузчик он в коце скажет, правильно?
<[Raiden]> ну да, ближе к концу
<artus> @kick Ps1x0z еще 1н мат и неделя бана
<User800[web]> там их вроде несколько будет,насколько я помню
<baltazar> когда вернется кинте ему для раздумия http://www.speedtest.net/result/1493359675.png
<baltazar> 30 мегабит
<baltazar> смешно
<baltazar> зачему ограничено wi-fi
<baltazar> болше у меня коробка не пропустит
<Kyshtynbai> Что ограничено?
<baltazar> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1493359675.png
<baltazar> а правда что велике и мудрые линуксойдеры юзают зебру на свои ПК ?
<Ps1x0z> дак написал же мне "накажу" и с моей стороны больше матов небыло. Зачем кикать-то?
<baltazar> я вот решится не могу , кто за зебру отпишитесь, очень интересно =\
<sig_wall> Ps1x0z: чувак, не советую обсуждать действия операторов, см. правила канала :)
<baltazar> artus:  мне кажется у меня веник бэдами накроется раньше чем скомпилится медиатомб =(((
<artus> baltazar, все так печально? ))
<User800[web]> baltazar,что такое зебра?
<baltazar> =( да я как последний ку, в 1 поток поставил =((((
<baltazar> сразу не заметил а щас уже жалко
<Kyshtynbai> А вот кто как делает бэкапы? Я имею ввиду домашнии станции.
<sig_wall> baltazar: везёт, у меня коробка больше 20 мегабит не вытягивает... l2tp+wpa2 :)
<baltazar> sig_wall:  а что мешает самому собрать
<Ps1x0z> okay
<sig_wall> baltazar: роутер?
<sig_wall> baltazar: не в этом месяце :)
<User800[web]> 29%
<baltazar> купи карточку вай фай хорошую  далее hostapd ifconfig и с бубном танцы
<User800[web]> флэшка-тормоз!
<sig_wall> baltazar: надо бесшумную коробочку купить. это где-то 7.5 тыщ.
<sig_wall> на атоме с вайфаем и гигабитом
<baltazar> дану брось miniatx от атома n270 или 310 за глаза и уши
<baltazar> 2-3500 тыщ
<baltazar> он же у тебя не будет натить XD
<baltazar> хотя все от тебя зависит ))
<sig_wall> ну 3500+ 1800 корпус + 700 оператива + 200 сетевушка под WAN
<sig_wall> 6 тыщ, да
<sig_wall> а винтов свободных куча лежит
<baltazar> так ты сам подумай у тебя будет и еще +ко всему HTPC
<sig_wall> ну да, тогда на ионе надо брать.
<baltazar> поставишь туда  xbmc
<baltazar> =)  zotac ion
<sig_wall> 3900
<sig_wall> наверное так и сделаю
<baltazar> 3900 + корпус и веник и все
<sig_wall> память и сетевуха для WAN !
<sig_wall> :)
<baltazar> память корпус
<baltazar> сетевуха там вроде как достойная в последних моделях
<sig_wall> в общем да, надо подумать
<baltazar> =)
<sig_wall> 200 баксов можно найти
<sig_wall> baltazar: не, надо два ethernet, один WAN и другой гигабитный до основного компа.
<User800[web]> а вот скажите пожалуйста: все видеокарты на лине отлично заводятся или есть свои неудачники?
<baltazar> распаять на свитч
<sig_wall> а то свитч гигабитный усправляемый с вланами ещё столько же стоит
<baltazar> пф делов =)
<sig_wall> чтобы только одну дырку юзать
<baltazar> почему
<baltazar> будет 4 порта для проводов
<baltazar> =) клева
<sig_wall> и 4 интерфейса?
<baltazar> User800[web]:  пакет программного обеспечения превратить обычный компьютер в высокопроизводительный тсп айпи -маршрутизатор
<sig_wall> User800[web]: интел без проблем, нвидия - надо ставить драйвер от производителя, ати - 50 на 50. иногда встроенные отлично работают, иногда тоже надо ставить драйвер
<baltazar> sig_wall:  а сколько заведешь интерфесов столько и будет
<sig_wall> а, свитч с вланами же будет, да.
<sig_wall> только это проблема
<baltazar> vconfig и понеслась
<baltazar> зачем свитчу пофиг =) он теги пропустит
<sig_wall> baltazar: и где б такую карточку найти?
<sig_wall> за дешево
<baltazar> вплане =) этов лине софтова решается
<baltazar> vconfig man
<sig_wall> baltazar: в плане чтобы в компе было четыре 8P8C дырки
<baltazar> любая мыльница тэг не снимате с пакета
<sig_wall> мыльницы хотелось бы выкинуть - элемент ненадежности
<User800[web]> вротмненоги 34%
<baltazar> с платы распаять разьем  под rj45 затем с патч панели вырезаем нам нужное кол-во портов и творим чудо чижико -порты
<sig_wall> хммм
<baltazar> все маршрутизачую бет на себя зебра и вертуальные интерфесы +дхцп сервер
<User800[web]> sig_wall, хорошо что я не люблю АТИ)
<baltazar> ;берет
<baltazar> да ну брось там дрвоа щас ставятся sh инсталером
<sig_wall> baltazar: а свитчевой чип откуда брать?
<baltazar> делов пф
<sig_wall> baltazar: sh-инсталлер - не ubuntu-way
<baltazar> ну вот тут да придется купи мыльницу
<baltazar> sig_wall:  =) да согласен придется купить
<baltazar> ч0рт ))
<sig_wall> baltazar: т.е. из мыльницы взять свитч и припаять к eth-порту сетевухи?
<baltazar> да
<baltazar> допустим первый порт аплинковый
<baltazar> и вуаля
<baltazar> мнеб человека который в меня вкладывал
<baltazar> я б такое собирал
<sig_wall> гигабитные мыльницы дорогие и часто single-chip :(
<sig_wall> четырехопртовая же сетевушка стоит 400 баксов >_<
<sig_wall> гигабитная
<sharikoff> baltazar:  такое уже собирают
<sharikoff> vyatta называется
<baltazar> sharikoff:  неа
<baltazar> это не то
<baltazar> не сравнивай палец и сам знаешь что
<sharikoff> отличная штука
<sharikoff> мне понравилась
<baltazar> я рад за тебя но это не то
<sharikoff> а что то?
<baltazar> sharikoff:  если ты этого сейчас не понимаешь значит надо долго объяснять чессс слово лень
<sharikoff> =)
<baltazar> уш0л ждать компиляции
<baltazar> вай 1 потом вай
<baltazar> поток
<baltazar> вай ми =((
<sharikoff> я понял тока одно, что ты балабол который нихрена ни в чем не соображает
<sharikoff> он ушел да?
<artus> ))
<[Raiden]> )
<Ps1x0z> ;D
<Ps1x0z> безпалева)
<sig_wall> baltazor: хм, а dir-100 поддерживает режим управляемого свитча с 802.1q :)
<sig_wall> стоит 900 рублей
<sig_wall> жаль не гигабит
<baltazor> без понятия
<sig_wall> я говорю нагуглил :)
<baltazor> круто
<baltazor> а вообще зачем ты мне это сказал?
<sig_wall> хз
<Ps1x0z> надо же похвастаться что он умеет гуглить)
<sig_wall> baltazor: а
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/libreoffice-ship-global-menu-default-11-10/
<sig_wall> baltazor: ты не baltazar ?
<baltazor> нет
<sig_wall> baltazor: ок, извини
<baltazor> я baltazor это раз и второе baltazar обычный плагиат, что меня удручает (
<Ps1x0z> мы видим что ты baltazor
<Ps1x0z> это раз...
<baltazor> Ps1x0z: круто, вы видите :)
<Nor8> Ubuntu One кто-нибудь пользует?
<Ps1x0z>  такс... попробую всё таки установить убунту с телефона)
<Ps1x0z> Space used to preserve files across rebots (Ubuntu only) ребят, какую циферку сюда писать? UNetbootin на винде
<sig_wall> Ps1x0z: имеется ввиду количество места для сохранения данных liveusb
<sig_wall> ставь сколько пожелаешь :)
<sig_wall> имхо мегабайт 100
<Ps1x0z> 4089 написал %)
<Ps1x0z> на телефон образ чтотне грузится :( на 5% встало(
<dmay> о чем срачик?
<Ps1x0z> пытаюсь загрузить образ убунты на мобилку
<dmay> лолзачем?
<Nor8> dmay:  Да о всем, хватай лужку и бегом туда, пока не остыло ))))
<Ps1x0z> чтобы установить потом. прост ни флешки ни болванки под рукой нет
<Nor8> ложку*
<[Raiden]> а линукс на хдд есть?
<dmay> а машинка то как загрузочное устройство елефон опознает?
<dmay> ведроид небось?
<Ps1x0z> ведроид? ;D
<Ps1x0z> линукса установленого нет. образ лежит и усё.
<[Raiden]> можно с имиджа ставиться через груб.
<Ps1x0z> я в этом 0
<[Raiden]> ясно
<dmay> Ps1x0z: wibu?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тссс.... не спугни, ну не знает он, что новая версия унетбутина так и ставит, повисев на 5-ти процентах ;-)
<Ps1x0z> вуби?
<dmay> распаковать образ - сетуп.екзе, все дела
<[Raiden]> в след раз покупай рв болванки и вопросы как бы поставить отпадут
<dmay> а лучше флешки на пару дофигабайт
<Ps1x0z> читал что убунта установленная вуби работает не стабильно. или разницы нет?
<dmay> тебе какая разница на попробовать то?
<Ps1x0z> дак на попробывать я через вуби и ставил
<[Raiden]> в производительности наверное может быть. Файл лежащий на нтфс...
<Ps1x0z> а теперь нормальную убунту хочу)
<[Raiden]> не совсем то же что раздел
<dmay> кстати а вот оффтопик8 можно поставить без никаких внешних носителей, дааа :3
<[Raiden]> на комп без ос?
<dmay> а если подумать, то если уже есть вуби, то есть груб. а если есть груб, то можно и изошки подгружать
<dmay> [Raiden]: ну не передергивай )
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> там из консоли восстановления монтируетя вхдшка и с неё пускается инсталлер
<Ps1x0z> такс...
<Ps1x0z> а теперь я спалил такую штуку
<Nor8> dmay: Не поверишь, Убунту тоже можно поставить без внешних носителей
<dmay> здесь, по идее, такой-же принцип, только вместо рекконсоли - груб
<Nor8> dmay: И Хабре был очень коротенький мануал
<dmay> Nor8: ну так поставь псодиникснульзу
<Ps1x0z> пока на дроиде не нажмёшь кнопку "подключить носитель от пк" - комп не распознает мобилку, а если комп офф или в биосе то эту кнопочку никак не нажать
<Nor8>  "псодиникснульзу"  Уже можно опа вызывать или подождать немного? )))
<Ps1x0z> ладно. попробуем. пошёл я перезагружаться. удачи мне ;D
<dmay> Nor8: ну не я такие ники придумываю XD
<Nor8>  Что то у меня не хочет заходить в папки Ubuntu One, если через броузер заходить в сторадж. Сервис глючит или еще что?
<[Raiden]> Забыл ему сказать что убунта работает нстабильно не только в вуби
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да ничего, вернется еще )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> И не раз, судя по нику )))
<[Raiden]> хаха
<[Raiden]> http://joyreactor.ru/pics/post/picture-58153.jpeg
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Думаю, что не будет хуже 7-ки )))
<[Raiden]> Ну вообще я тоже думаю
<[Raiden]> * так же
<[Raiden]> Пойду спать
<Ps1x0z> s
<Ps1x0z> нифига у меня не вышло
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-21
<PACCBET> ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> PACCBET! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<PACCBET> ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> PACCBET! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<PACCBET> привет
<sharikoff> дарова
<PACCBET> скачал образ Онерика Оцелота бета какой-то косячный, есть ссыль не битая?
 * PACCBET отсутствует :: по причине :: | СпАтЬ !!! |
<User569[web]> Здрасте! Есть желание добавить на сервер 10.10 (64) памяти. Увидит ли ОС добавленную память сама или нужно что-то предпринять?
<sharikoff> нужно поклониться
<sharikoff> ударить в бубен (соседу) 3 раза
<sharikoff> прочесть отче наш и все заработает
<mva> User569[web]: а ты прежде, чем сходить по маленькому в туалет тоже спрашиваешь, пойдёт ли струя или надо что-то сделать?
<User569[web]> Сервер боевой, экспериментировать страшно. Если кто-то уже добавлял память, прошу ответить по существу.
<mva> User569[web]: все (кто хоть немного связан с системным администрированием) добавляли память
<mva> User569[web]: и тем не менее, никто таких вопросов не задавал
<mva> а раз они у тебя возникают — мне страшно за ту фирму, где ты работаешь
<sharikoff> страшно что есть деньги на память и нету на сисадминов?
<baronos> как узнать дату установки ОС?
<amigo> apt.log посмотри
<sharikoff> $ LC_TIME="en_DK" rpm -qia |grep "Install Date"|awk '{print $3}'|uniq |sort -r|tail -n 1
<amigo> rpm >.<
<sharikoff> =))
 * sharikoff палиццо
<sharikoff> вопщем смари када модифицировался файл с названием релиза
<sharikoff> sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep created
<sharikoff> вот так еще говорят можно
<actronix> Привет
<sharikoff> дароф
<baronos> 2 месяца без переустановки и косяков в системе)) ихааааа
<actronix> Легко
<mva> sharikoff: угу :)
<actronix> Она вообще не очень имеет тенденцию падать если чистить вовремя.
<actronix> Подключил себе репозиторий мозиллы тим.
<actronix> Теперь у меня 6.0.2 версия
<actronix> Ну и почтовик тоже последний.
 * mva использует KMail и перешёл на Chrome15
 * sharikoff использует Mail и тоже на хроме
 * sig_wall использует хром и гмыло
<OlegJkee> :)
<OlegJkee> dвсем привет
<OlegJkee> кто знает как поставить сервер?
<ViruSkin> сервер чего?
<OlegJkee> сайта
<sharikoff> сначала надо поднять
<sharikoff> потом аккуратненько поставить
<sharikoff> лучше вдвоем
<sharikoff> а то можно уронить
<SergeyIT> втроем
<OlegJkee> Хех)
<ViruSkin> в баш надо :)
<sharikoff> баш -отстой
<sharikoff> читай убунту-ру
<OlegJkee> баш тоже норм
<ViruSkin> ничего не мешает читать оба канала )
<OlegJkee> кто слушает металл? \
<sharikoff> тебе наверное скучно?
<ViruSkin> это как то связано с предыдушим вопросом?
<OlegJkee> нет мне скучно)
<OlegJkee> просто хотел узнать новые металл группы
<sharikoff> бывают металлы платиновой группы
<OlegJkee> и золотой
<sharikoff> актиниды
<OlegJkee> есть металлы радиоактивной
<OlegJkee> лантаноиды
<sharikoff> амфотерные
<OlegJkee> щелочные
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> ты все знаешь
<sharikoff> зачем спрашивал?
<OlegJkee> чтобы вспомнить =\
<sharikoff> аа
<OlegJkee> рок группы так сказать
<OlegJkee> кто знает?
<OlegJkee> а то я уже подустал одно и то же слушать
<ViruSkin> если устал, то не слушай вообще
<OlegJkee> не катит)
<OlegJkee> лан тогда просто музыку посоветуйте)
<baronos> dubstep послушай)
<baronos> vampz например
<OlegJkee> дапстеп сила)
<OlegJkee> как раз таки и слушаю)
<OlegJkee> Каспу слушаю
<baronos> sluggo тоже норм) ultragore по жестче  будет))
<sharikoff> cat /dev/urandom>/dev/dsp
<mva> @voice OlegJkee
<mva> @voice baronos
<mva> @voice sharikoff
<baronos> ух злой какой)
<OlegJkee> Эт что он сделал?
<sharikoff> помрешь через 7 дней
<actronix> Apache+PHP+SQL<=>Browser
<OlegJkee> Смешно) а если честно*
<baronos> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<OlegJkee> а за что предупреждение?
<mva> !rules | OlegJkee
<ubuntuhelp> OlegJkee: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<OlegJkee> !rules
<OlegJkee> ужс.. за беседу не в тему предупреждение) тогда в тему вопрос: как поднять вебсервер
<SergeyIT> это тоже не в тему здесь
<sharikoff> путем манипуляций комбинациями консольных команд
<OlegJkee> уже пытаюсь
<SergeyIT> абсолютно точный ответ )
<sharikoff> молодец
<OlegJkee> какие еще есть комнаты для того чтобы просто пообщаться?
<sharikoff> =)
<actronix> Ну написал же про сервер
<actronix> Apache+PHP+SQL<=>Browser
<actronix> Отсюда и прыгай
<sharikoff> ооо какая крутая и интересная инструкция
<sharikoff> =)
<actronix> Ну на мысли то натолкнет.
<denis21> OlegJkee: sudo apt-get install php5 php5-common php5-gd php5-mysql php5-imap php5-cli php5-cgi php-pear php-auth php5-mcrypt mcrypt php5-imagick
<denis21> imagemagick apache2-utils libexpat1 ssl-cert php-mail php-mail-mime php-mail-mimedecode php-mdb2 php5-curl php5-xsl php5-xmlrpc php-xml apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-mpm-itk libapache-mod-security libapache2-mod-rpaf libapache2-mod-php5 apache2-doc apache2-utils libmysqlclient15-dev mysql-client mysql-server
<actronix> Мама дорогая.....
<SergeyIT> от задачи зависит - мне xitami и gcc хватает
<denis21> как-то так :)
<Escsun> какой ужас столько левых пакетов)
<sharikoff> убунту ру всей толпой ставит веб сервер =))
<actronix> А зачем если все из коробки работает?
<OlegJkee> я лучше через синаптик)
<denis21> Escsun: левых???
<Escsun> denis21, угу)
<actronix> Надо только озадачиться виртуальным хостом...и то не обязательно
<denis21> к примеру
<denis21> а, ну пару есть, да.
<denis21> если не под связку с nginx например
<actronix> Погоди, а они вкупе с апачем разве не ставятся?
<denis21> не все вроде
<actronix> Ну если не делать какую нибудь экзотику то достаточно.
<actronix> Ему как я понял надо тупо сайт поднять.
<actronix> Причем в данном случае я с SQL погорячился.
<denis21> экзотика что-то не вышла меня :(
<actronix> Можно и без него.
<denis21> хотел apache2 в chroot поместить)
<mva> извращенец
<denis21> виртуалхосты не работали почему-то
<actronix> Ceyenm tuj d gtcjxybwe&
<OlegJkee> ну так ччто?
<actronix> Сунуть его в песочницу?
<denis21> ага
<OlegJkee> все эти пакеты ставить?
<sharikoff> мачи
<denis21> ну я так ставил в своё время
<actronix> мочь
<OlegJkee> и сколько траффика примерно сьест?
<mva> кто?
<sharikoff> я
<sharikoff> =)
<OlegJkee> хД все пакеты
<actronix> трафикожрун
<denis21> ток забил,и поставил тупо lighttpd+php+mysql )
<actronix> Ну  можно и так.
<denis21> без всяких плюшек
<denis21> вроде норм работает
<actronix>  А чтоб работали виртуальные хосты смотри в сторону hosts
<OlegJkee> я на апаче остановился) слушаю вас и решаю как поступить
<denis21> с лайтом всё норм работает. )
<mva> смотря для чего тебе
<actronix> Смотри ссылку. Простенько конечно, но меня выручила
<OlegJkee> поднять сайт
<actronix> http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=5fbef892e213eb95
<mva> если тебе для наколеночного сайта с посещаемостью один инвалид в год — апача за глаза
<mva> если highload-проекты, то NginX+PHP-FPM ;)
<OlegJkee> я на посещаемость фейсбука и не расчитываю
<denis21> кстати, ребят. Оцените правила iptables для серва? не знаю, мб что всёж стоит убрать или добавить...
<mva> а я, увы, не только расчитываю, но и столкнулся с нею
<mva> denis21: может за килокалориями у тебя тоже нам следить? :)
<actronix> Ага
<actronix> давай давай
<actronix> Счас ломать тя будем
<denis21> :(
<actronix> Шучу .))))
<mva> denis21: правила нужно менять не по принципу "посмотрите", а по принципу "нужно кого-то заблокировтаь или сделать определенный финт ушами"
<OlegJkee> я так понимаю будет локальный сайт?
<mva> OlegJkee: это ты у нас спрашиваешь?
<OlegJkee> то есть стоят на локалхосте?
<sharikoff> о великий вебмастер локалхостов
<denis21> mva: это я понимаю. Но просто прошу совета. Т.к сам ток начинающий и слабо разбираюсь
<sharikoff> просвяти нас убогих где будет сайт
<actronix> После установки набери в браузере свой IP.
<actronix> Сроазу увидишь родной сайт апача сайт.
<actronix> ))))))))
<mva> сайт апача сайт
<actronix> Ну типа того
<sharikoff> вот такую картинку увидишь значит все норм http://itmages.ru/image/view/264659/90d05c89
<sharikoff> это повелитель локалхостов
<mva> дай угадаю, там чёрный властелин? :)
 * mva не ходил по ссылке :)
<sharikoff> mva: а ты зайди ;)
<sharikoff> неугадал
<mva> не хочу
<sharikoff> ну и ненадо
<sharikoff> праильно
<sharikoff> не для того ссылки чтоп по ним ходить
<actronix> Там енот за решеткой. Ага спалил. )))))))))
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> енот в джайле
<actronix> Ну что сделал сайт?
<actronix> Сделал? )))))))))))))
<sharikoff> он ушел
<actronix> Ушел делать
<sharikoff> искать енотов
<actronix> Твой енот его вдохновил
<sharikoff> опять ушел
<sharikoff> actronix: http://itmages.ru/image/view/160143/4409a65f
<OlegJkee> dd
<OlegJkee> упс... еле зашел обратно
<OlegJkee> есть кто живой?
<dmay> живой? тут? это тыт так издеваешься?
<skai> !faq > chapt
<ubuntuhelp> chapt, please see my private message
<dmay> skai: вот, лишь бы отмазаться, отделаться от страждущих XD
<skai> dmay: не умеют читать - не смогут прочесть ответы.и зачем нам те, кто зададут вопрос, но ен смогут прочесть ответ?
<dmay> skai: читать человеческий ответ и читать учебник по квантовой мехеннике - две большие разницы ;)
<skai> dmay: ну если faq и топик для тебя сложны как учебник по квантовой м механнике - я начинаю считать, что венда убивает разум
<dmay> skai: ну не надо на личности, я зарегался ещё когда репрессии работали в прошлый раз 8]
<chapt> забавно
<chapt> бот в приват так faq  и не написал
<chapt> Господа, для шейпинга траффика поставил htb, скачал, закинул в init.d поставил права на исполенение, поправил путь, куда накидал конфигов, но при рестарте выдает варнинги http://paste.pro/5132209
<dmay> тебе ссылку на гугель транслейт надо?
<chapt> нет, я вроде как нормально читаю что там пишут
<dmay> ну так и спесифай опшенс бефор озер аргументс же
<chapt> сорри, все нашел
<dmay> skai: хм, а в твоей мыслЕ про чтение есть зравое семя, похоже :/
<skai> dmay: дык нуато:)а ты думал я просто злой?я просто прав:)
<dmay> но, тем не менее, скууушна.
<dmay> вот вы говорите, что оффтопик много памяти жрет. а на сервере с 23.7ГБ памяти сикуль-сервер отжал 22.4. а на остатках ещё терминалы с прожорливой софтинкой...
<skai> dmay: а на оффтопике этот же сикуль бы сдох после первого гб.ибо венда сожрала бы остальные 23
<dmay> skai: кхм. какбе оффтопик 2008 р2.
<dmay> сикуль-сервер это мсный. остальные либо майсикуль, либо постгрес либо ещё как то
<skai> мелкомягкий - это мэсэсикуль
<skai> неча им отвтодить название простое:)пусть как все
<dmay> так он единственный, кто так называется - SQL Server )
<skai> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_SQL_Server
<skai> dmay: и ты снвоа забыл про приставку "мелкомягкое"
<dmay> а, ну да, майбейс
<dmay> кто нить на территории экс-СССР его вживую видел? )
<dmay> *сайбейс
<skai> dmay: знаешь как можно понять, что фильм говно за 3 секунды?
<dmay> skai: его рекламируют на НТВ?
<skai> dmay: нет.всего за 3 секунды.если в первые три секунды фильма появляется надпись asylym - ты понмиаешь, что это говно надо удалять
<dmay> ааа
<18VAAAFRH> ггг
<dmay> нииии, иногда они забавные вещи снимают XD
<skai> dmay: они грамотно троллят мир.но это не делает их съемку хот ьчуточку интересной
<dmay> те-же терминаторы, это было епичненько )
<skai> dmay: эпично было, что он на имдб рейт получил выше и продавлася дороже, чем оригинальные
<skai> вот это был троллинг тупых потреблондей
<dmay> ну так ради того и затевали
<dmay> как? как left join может увеличивать количество результатов в выборке, если он не может??!?!
<skai> dmay: как как.это мелкософт.смирись.у них логики нет
<dmay> не, нашёл, это не мелкософт, это сап, это ещё веселее
<Snowdrift> всех приветствую
<dmay> Snowdrift: что сломал?
<Snowdrift> помогите выбрать звуковую карту
<Snowdrift> надо чтоб у неё было 10 входов
<dmay> меломан дофига? юзай онбордную!
<dmay> оО
<dmay> вам, батенька, зачем?
<Snowdrift> и ubuntu определялись как /dev/dsp0 /dev/dsp1 и так далее
<Snowdrift> дело в том что есть 10 звуковых потоков их надо обробатывать практически realtime
<dmay> тв? радио?
<Snowdrift> приходят они с трансиверов
<Snowdrift> hflbj ghb`vybrjd
<Snowdrift> радио приёмников
<Snowdrift> телеграфные диапазоны
<dmay> для работы или для поржать?
<Snowdrift> для людей
<dmay> работы?
<Snowdrift> сейчас у меня работает на 14mhz и весит насайте
<Snowdrift> люди пользуются просто так
<Snowdrift> заходят на рисурс и проверяют слышно ли их у нас в городе
<Snowdrift> это для радиолюбителей
<chapt> а нельзя все это счастье разбить почастотно и подать на тв тюнер?
<chapt> а оотуда уже принимать?
<Snowdrift> дело в том что есть 10 приёмников и у каждого свой аудио выход
<chapt> трансиверы наверняка имеют частотную разбивку, преобразовывай их на частоты ТВ каналов, сумматорами собирай в один кабель и подавай на вход тв тюнера
<Snowdrift> мне надо это все принять
<Snowdrift> хм
<chapt> наврядли ты найдешь звучку с 10 входами
<Snowdrift> вот эта железка http://sunsdr.com/ru/products/8-priemniki/5-ee-mbsdr-01.html
<Snowdrift> chapt, вот как собрать сумматорами ?
<Snowdrift> и всеравно надо выбрать звуковую usb врятли уже справится
<chapt> с этого никак
<chapt> вопрос на засыпку - зачем такая широкая полоса на выходе?
<chapt> 200КГц
<chapt> звучкой ты один фиг полосу 200 КГц не отцифруешь
<chapt> теорема котельникова и все такое )
<Snowdrift> эх
<dvrock> ПРИВЕТ!!!))) ЧУВАКККК!!!)))
<chapt> я бы посмотрел вообще в сторону http://www.analog.com/en/analog-to-digital-converters/ad-converters/ad7298/products/product.html
<chapt> Snowdrift: но сам понимаешь что для этого надо уже микроконтроллер ваять и все такое )
<dvrock> народ всем привет!!!)))
<skai>   олджэ
<baronos> ну так даже не интересно, всё работает безупречно придраться не к чему, аж скучно...
<dvrock> подскажите как через scp скопировать директорию с вложенными папками?!
<sig_wall> man scp
<dvrock> спасибо) точно scp -r )))
<dvrock> просто реально скучно)))
<amigo> а был же когда-то #ubuntu-ru-chat ?
<dvrock> чет непомню)
<dvrock> не помню)
<sig_wall> amigo: ubuntu-ru-offtopic был когда-то
<amigo> точно
<sig_wall> а теперь видимо в твиторе предлагается этим заниматься
<dvrock> а это комната кстати только о поддержке пользователей?!
<dvrock> народ кто с Приморского края?! ато такое ощущение, что Линуксом пользуюсь один Я во всем Приморье!!!)))
<dvrock> и тишина...
<dvrock> посоветуйте плизз записную книжку для Linux)
<sig_wall> vi
<dvrock> хах) очень смешно)))
<xl1034> Народ, а где у dhcp3-server конфиг лежит?
<xl1034> Я про то, что в /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf у меня ничего нету, или его самому создать?
<Snowdrift> chapt, спасибо за подсказку с сумматорами!!!
<Snowdrift> xl1034, может /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<Snowdrift> xl1034, переставь пакет
<xl1034> Он же после установки в инит.д появиться должен? Его нет тут просто. Переустановил - всё равно нет.
<Snowdrift> удали его полностью через Purge
<Snowdrift> и поставь заново
<Snowdrift> и скажи как ты его стивиш
<xl1034> sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server, не?
<dvrock> конфиг лежит здесь /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<xl1034> Блин, а как его запустить-то теперь? :)
<dvrock> хах) его сначала отредактируй)
<xl1034> а его нет! :(
<dvrock> во прикол))) у тебя пиратская Убунта!))))))) хах))))
<dvrock> извини шучу)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31810
<dvrock> если нет то сначало удали пакет dhcp3-server, потом почистить через purge dhcp3-server, обнови репозитории update и установи заново install)
<dvrock> даже интересно стало, что у тебя получится) отпишись)
<xl1034> Так) dhcpd это оно?
<dvrock> это демон)
<xl1034> Так. Ладно, сейчас удалю
<dvrock> попробуй конечно
<xl1034> почистил
<dvrock> кстати почитай на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=20848.0 тема подымалась)
<dvrock> и вот еще http://sudouser.com/ustanovka-i-nastrojka-dhcp-servera.html
<dvrock> народ а кто кем работает?!
<dvrock> здесь, что запрещено общаться?!
<|rapidsp|> асенизаторы мы че непонятно
<chapt> неа, я только третий помощник, второго заместителя главного ассенизатора ухрюпинского района
<dvrock> хах) хоть проснулись!))) с добрым утром!!!)))
<chapt> какое доброе утро, бурлит все, вывозить надо, работы по горло
<dvrock> а у нас уже давным давно закончился рабочий день) на часах 22:55)
<xl1034> Всё! Жена пришла! :( Я пошел! :)
<Snowdrift> Младший помощник заместителя вспомогательного курьера
 * Snowdrift собирается домой 18-05
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Snowdrift: раньше было модно карточками обмениватся, а теперь значит на сайте самого себя послушать )
<Snowdrift> JohnDoe_71Rus, нашол ссылку?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет
<Gropag> Доброго времени суток.
<Gropag> Относительно недавно поставил Ubuntu на ноут и столкнулся с очень неприятной проблемой. Вся суть описана тут http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=168171.0
<chapt> протва
<Gropag> Что, простите?
<mva> @voice chapt
<sharikoff> самба -тормоз по дефолту
<sharikoff> это не победить
<Gropag> Так ведь по проводу все ок
<Gropag> Проблема только в вафле
<sharikoff> не только
<Gropag> А в чем еще? Ну, кроме самого самбацирка
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/617248
<Gropag> Сначала я как-то поставил четвертую самбу, скорость та же. Мне сказали откатиться на 3.х, якобы 4 сырая. Разницы вообще никакой
<Gropag> Аналогов самбы, как я понял, вообще нету?
<[Raiden]> nfs
<Gropag> Причем, что самое интересное, если скачивать с местных файлообменников, то скорость держится на 7-9мб/сек, т.е. практически 100мбит(+загруженность канала etc)
<Gropag> Проблема именно в копировании с пека на ноут
<sharikoff> скачивать это разве самба?
<sharikoff> самба -отдавать с линуксовой шары винде
<Gropag> В моем случае - наоборот
<Gropag> С шиндошс-шары - на линукс
<[Raiden]> можешь почитать про nfs и как она может работать на виндовс-машине
<skai> !nfs
<ubuntuhelp> сетевая файловая система. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo для информации !nfs-nis об установке и настройке.
<skai> а тем временем...
<[Raiden]> Хотя, если с других источников нормально, то дело видимо не в самбе. А в каких-то настройках
<sharikoff> ну значит смотри уровень сигнала, адреса, много ли компов в сети, шифрование
<[Raiden]> да, без самбы сеть на скорость не мешает проверить
<[Raiden]> как-нить
<Gropag> В сети 3 компьютера - ноут, мой пека и родительский. шифрование WPA2-PSK [AES](если это то, что нужно)
<Gropag> Сигнал - максимальный(в данный момент ноут стоит на столе возле пека и роутера)
<sharikoff> т.е все нормально?
<Gropag> Не считая скорости передачи пека-ноут
<mva> Gropag:
<sharikoff> ну если все нормально -значит все нормально
<mva> проблема не в убунте и не в вайфае
<mva> проблема в точке доступа (т.е. роутере)
<Gropag> Не соглашусь с тобой
<Gropag> Когда я тестил на вин8
<mva> там влишком дохрена понакручено в правилах
<Gropag> ставил жд с восьмеркой в бук
<mva> и процессор роутера слишком нагружается при копировании с провода на вайфай
<sharikoff> там пск
<sharikoff> емае
<Gropag> то копировалось с вин7 на вин8 со скоростью 10-12 мб/сек
<dvrock> какой роутер марку напиши!)))
<mva> Gropag: ты бы больше верил измерению скорости самой винды, ага
<Gropag> dvrock: NETGEAR JWNR2000
<Gropag> mva: Я как бы вижу скорость копирования одного и того же файла на разных системах
<Gropag> Что на в8 копируется моментально почти
<Gropag> То на Бунте копируется несколько минут
<Gropag> Разница ощутима
<mva> "скорость копирования" — это до момента, когда окошечко пропадёт?
<dvrock> прошивку поставь DD-WRT и будет тебе счатье!!!)))
<mva> и пофиг, что оно доливается в бекграунде
<dvrock> СЧАСТЬЕ!!!)))
<Gropag> dvrock: я бы поставил. Но мешает одна мелочь
<Gropag> Ее просто нет для моего роутера
<mva> dvrock: 1) не надо столько скобок и знаков восклицания, 2) ddwrt говно
<Gropag> mva: я наверное не слепой и могу определить, когда заканчивается копироваться файл. У меня например на бунте показывало как-то скорость копирования по вайле под 20 мб/с
<Gropag> Полоска улетела моментально
<dvrock> что?! dd-wrt говн...о?! да что ты знаешь вообще а?! ты хоть раз ip-связь строил на маршрутизаторе?! ты хоть раз бил на дальность 50 км?!
<Gropag> не считая того момента, что она на 100% еще минуты 3 висела
<mva> dvrock: а при чём тут говноддврт с порезанным софтом, с вырезанным stderr и с проприетарно огороженной веб-мордой?
<dvrock> да скорость передачи реально выше! Конечно ДЕБИАН через максимку залить, но это другое дело!!!
<mva> @voice dvrock
<mva> dvrock: название говнопрошивки не влияет на скорость передачи
<Gropag> Я один немного не понимат этой строчки: "It is a native Linux/Unix protocol as opposed to Samba which uses the SMB protocol developed by Microsoft."
<sharikoff> я строил на revolution
<Gropag> Что делает мелкомягкое поделие в линуксах?
<mva> и да, у меня, вот, был ddwrt было дело на WL500gP и он вешался при 6 мбитах
<sharikoff> wanflex revolution роутеры
<sig_wall> хехе
<mva> поставил самопальную прошивку и не виснет даже на 90мбитах
<sharikoff> инфинет их делает
<dvrock> зря ты так ... Длинк сам по себе вешается берите ASUS
<Gropag> Длинк не нужно
<sig_wall> mva: а туннель какой?
<sig_wall> mva: у меня по l2tp больше 25-ти не вытягивает
<Gropag> Купил по дурости дир100, чуть попользовался и забросил на полку
<mva> sig_wall: тогда был pptp а потом l2tp и с новой прошивкой всё вытягивало :)
<sig_wall> Gropag: его можно в управляемый свитч перепрошить :)
<mva> Gropag: пришли мне на запчасти :)
<mva> и да
<Gropag> Поздно, уже год как отдал ее знакомому
<mva>  <Gropag> | Что делает мелкомягкое поделие в линуксах?
<Gropag> его*
<mva> оно далеко не одно
<sharikoff> вот такая железка
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/55514/ce93a752
<mva> ты бы знал сколько всякого говна M$ навпиливало в линупсы
<sharikoff> cjhhb pf ,jkmie. rfhnbyre
<sharikoff>  сорри за большую картинку
<Gropag> Я заметил, когда умудрился повесить систем монитор ничего не деля
<Gropag> делая с ним*
<sig_wall> mva: ты сейчас какую юзаешь? wl500g.googlecode.com ?
<dvrock> вот сейчас у меня инет напрямую через офис по вафле, расстояние 1,5 км, дома роутер asus R16 на раздачу ( прошивка DD-WRT ) сижу с ноута на кухне, бьет через стену 50 см... скорость передачи с рабочего компа на ноут 15-20 и что скажешь?!
<mva> sig_wall: ога
<mva> sig_wall: только я уж билайном года 2 не пользуюсь :)
<sig_wall> mva: везёт
<mva> dvrock: я скажу, что dd-wrt тут абсолютно не при ём
<mva> *чём
<Gropag> Так-с, по поводу НФС. Почитал я эту простыню. Суть в чем - мне стоит поставить лишь клиент, сервер мне не нужно, собственно. Вопрос в следующем - мне наверное придется для начала убить Самбу, верно?
<mva> нет
<mva> зачем?
<dvrock> а я скажу причем! ставил разные прошивки и bluebox и openwrt и стандарт по умолчанию, скорость выше уж поверь...
<Gropag> Или достаточно остановить демона?
<mva> и да, 1) у венды плохо с nfs, 2) проблема чаще всего не с фс
<mva> dvrock: не верю
<sig_wall> есть хромо15юзеры?
<sig_wall> у меня он упорно показывает "не число КБ/с – не число МБ из не число МБ, не число сек."
<mva> :)))))
<dvrock> mva: да серьезно!
<sig_wall> в там где информация о закачке
<Gropag> Ну епрст. Тогда в чем проблема? Советуют вместо самбы поставить нфс, теперь говорят что шиндошс кэннот инто нфс
<dvrock> причем пинг на 1,5 км 1ms
<Gropag> dvrock: у тебя АНТЕННА небось?
<sharikoff> пиздежь
<sharikoff> ой
<mva> sharikoff: самовыпнись :)
<dvrock> антанна направленная Dlink 1000 рублей) ничего крутого)
<Gropag> Не может на полтора километра быть пинг 1мс
<sharikoff> @op
<dvrock> да факт!)
<sig_wall> почему не может? :)
<Gropag> Помехи, дома, ПОГОДА(которая у нас, например, может влиять даже на кабельный интернет)
<dvrock> скачки до 2-х мы
<dvrock> ms
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> я наказался
<sig_wall> sharikoff: а теперь самозабанься за автореджойн
<Gropag> Так вот вопрос - поставлю я нфс, ради проверки. Самба и НФС не будут ругаться между собой из-за команды mount?
<dvrock> офис и дом dlink dwl 2000AP с прошивкой от 3200AP
<sharikoff> 2100 ап
<sig_wall> Gropag: не будут, это разные вещи
<sharikoff> 2000 не видал ниразу
<dvrock> да да
<dvrock> ты прав
<mva> Gropag: поставлю я тойоту рядом с фордом. Не будут они ругаться из-за руля?
<dvrock> 2100
<Gropag> Я не про это. Как я писал в том треде, монтирую шару я через sudo mount -t cifs
<mva> и?
<sig_wall> между антенками в любом случае со скоростью света сигнал проходит :)
<Gropag> Так в мануале к нфсу тоже указан маунт. Или же именно -t cifs указывают, чем именно будет монтироваться?
<mva> Gropag: может ты ман по mount почитаешь?
<sig_wall> cifs = фс протокола SMB
<mva> Gropag: и увидишь, что -t задаёт тип файловой системы
<Gropag> Не любитель читать различные портянки и WoTы. Попробую пока поставить, чего уж там.
<sharikoff> пока не начал делать что нть полезное
<sig_wall> зачем читать всю портянку, в мане поиск есть ;)
<dvrock> вопрос на засыпку какая файловая система у тебя на лине?!
<sig_wall> dvrock: что такое лине?
<dvrock> линукс
<sharikoff> лини
<Gropag> Секунду
<sharikoff> лене
<Gropag> под систему reiserfs, под остальное xfs
<Gropag> Не считая свопа
<dvrock> файлы каким размером передаешь?!
<sig_wall> Линь — тонкий корабельный трос.
<sharikoff> sig_wall: еще леер есть
<dvrock> ты что на Лоре не живешь?!
<sharikoff> и фальшборт
<Gropag> Файлы разные - от 500 до пары гигабайт
<sig_wall> dvrock: на лоре линукс обзывают линем? не замечал, похоже надо валить оттуда
<sharikoff> sig_wall: у тя на фальшборте какая фс стоит?
<sig_wall> sharikoff: расширенная4
<sharikoff> круто че..
<Gropag> sig_wall: кое где линуксы называют ЖМУПИНУСАМИ, и что? Местный лексикон везде разный, ага.
<dvrock> вот в этом и дело! короче говоря ext4 по показателям выше передача на ntfs чем c ntfs на ntfs ( масдай), рэйзер выхлоп только на передачу мелких файлов!
<sig_wall> нафиг все эти альтернативные фс, когда дефолтная летает :)
<sig_wall> ext4 всмысле
<Gropag> dvrock: ты кому писал щас? Мне или sig_wall'у?
<mva> предлагаю выписать ему молчанку на 15 минут
<dvrock> sig в прямом ФС тоже решающий фактор! почитай о характеристиках
<mva> кто за?
<Gropag> Кому?:
<mva> dvrock:
<mva> ^)
<dvrock> ну вот!) за что?!
<Gropag> Мне без разницы
<Gropag> У меня точки монтирования таковы - reiserfs на /, а xfs - /home (если кому-то интересно)
<dmay> какие то они унылые
<dvrock> мне бы микрофон в руки!)
<dmay> skai: да бань всех нафиг
<sig_wall> у меня / на ext4, /media/stor на ext4, /media/data на ext4 :)
<skai> dmay: терпи
<dvrock> попробуй с этих разделов потестить
<mva> Gropag: у тебя сколько оперативки? :)
<dvrock> замерь скорость
<Gropag> 3 гигабайта, в данный момент
<mva> тогда ты извращенец
<Gropag> Витает желание апнуть до 8
<mva> xfs не для таких объёмов
<dmay> skai: да мне то пофиг, я то дальше своиф айлы искать ушел. это вы тут за размеры логов канала переживаете )
<mva> ему и с 6 тесновато
<Gropag> А для каких тогда?
<mva> он вообще для объёмов от 20 гбайт оперативки
<mva> и при обязательном упсе
<mva> тогда да, от него есть профит
<Gropag> м. Обьяснишь мне, где тут связь между файловой системой и оперативой?
<mva> объясню
<mva> он очень много держит в кеше
<mva> ОЧЕНЬ МНОГО
<mva> и когда мало оперативки производительность фс стремится к нулю
<Gropag> Странно, но оператива у меня никогда не забивается больше чем на половину
<Gropag> И то когда лисохлам начинает жрать более полугига
<dvrock> рассказываю файловая система отличаются в основном таблицей представления и разбиения, таким образом одни файловые системы предназначены для больших объемов проработки данных, другие для мелких... не вдаваясь в систему организации
<mva> 1) дело не в забивании, а в количестве свободной, которая используется под кеш фс 3) собственно, xfs писался дл больших мейнфреймов в ДЦ
<mva> и как следствие на десктопе и 3 гб оперативки от него больше вреда, чем пользы
<mva> но когда оперативки дохрена — он порвёт как тузик грелку любую другую фс :)
<Gropag> А то что у меня бук - в принципе разницы никакой?
<mva> ну, кроме того, что процессор скорее всего хуже серверных — в общем никако
<mva> *й
<mva> кстати
<mva> я знаю офигенную FS, с которой бесполезно соревноваться любой другой
<mva> ибо она порвёт вообще все ФС по скорости реакции :)
<mva> sig_wall, кстати, тоже знает, но промолчит :)
<Gropag> Хм. Поставил нфс. Она вообще не хочет монтировать почему-то
<dvrock> скорость передачи зависит от: скорости жесткого, структуры файловой системы, если через вафлю, то еще нужно учитывать отклик до точки...
<Gropag> Кстати, внезапно
<Gropag> Отменил монтирование
<Gropag> Залез просто в шару, через наутилус решил копирнуть 2х гиговый файл
<Gropag> скорость 7 мб/сек
<Gropag> ЧЯДНТ
<dvrock> фс какая?!
<dvrock> Gropad
<Gropag> Где именно? Куда копирую - xfs
<dvrock> Gropag
<dvrock> от куда куда
<dvrock> ударедие поставь
<Gropag> Пека(ntfs) - ноут(xfs) по вафле
<dvrock> копирую с 3,8 ГБ c c ext4 на NTFS по вафле, скорость 12-15
<dvrock> Ноут - ПК
<Offoffoff> Все веруют в Ubuntu?
<Gropag> Я могу еще проверить обратное копирование
<Gropag> Мне пишут, что самба почему-то работает через g
<Gropag> а не n
<Offoffoff> Йохоххохохохохооо...
<Offoffoff> браццы.
<dvrock> не знал что samba может определять g стандарт и n)))
<Gropag> Но она копирует именно с g-скоростью
<Gropag> Причем по проводу копирует все окэ
<Gropag> ок*
<Gropag> Произведем обратное копирование
<Gropag> Этого следовало ожидать
<Gropag> Скорость та же - ~7 метров в секунду
<Gropag> САМБАПРОБЛЕМЫ
<Gropag> Кстати. Кто-нибудь из вас пытался ставить третьего гнома на 11.04?
<dvrock> ну что тут сказать)чтение и запись на ФС не одинаковы, это и в описании ФС почитать можно
<dvrock> Gnopag: Unity тот же gnome 3, ты имеешь ввиду чистый?!
<Gropag> Ага. Я нашел где-то мануал по установке третьего гнома
<Gropag> Там была строчка, что он поломает ЮНИТИ
<Gropag> Ну и фиг с ней, я ее терпеть не могу
<Gropag> В итоге оно мне поломало мой любимый ГНОМ
<dvrock> УРА!!! хоть кто-то меня понимает!!!)))
<Gropag> Причем еще поставилась криво и косо
<Gropag> что пришлось еще раз докачивать
<Gropag> В итоге, когда я запустил его
<Gropag> Мне начало рвать иксы
<dvrock> а у меня гибрид  Backtrack'а с Убунтой 10.10
<Gropag> В итоге, я решил вернуть старый гном - оно мне вякнуло на зависимости и поломанные пакеты
<Gropag> Ну что же. Я его удолил. Причем так, что у меня потом даже ЮНИТИ не запускалась, а попытки установить гном через tty1 - были провальными, потому что вякало на зависимости от пакетов, которые я случайно снес маской
<Gropag> В итоге пришло время ПЕРЕУСТАНАВЛИВАТЬ УБУНТУ
<novns> данунеможетбыть
<Gropag> Вполне может
<Gropag> sudo apt-get purge gnome* творит чудеса
<novns> в смысле - кого интересует такая история вообще?
<dvrock> а что смеяться?! вышла 11.04 поставил, покрутил и снес)))
<dvrock> это моя история)
<dvrock> наверное сегодня не судьба дописать мне договора))) хах)
<novns> для dpkg нет хорошего аналога depclean из генты
<novns> есть deborphan, но кривой
<novns> не ловит циклические зависимости
<dvrock> ну что сказать гентушник привет от вчерашнего гентушника)))
<dvrock> кстати "+v " это что?!
<novns> жёлтая карточка
<dvrock> хах) спасибо) админ ты здесь?! модератор?!
<Gropag> Так-с, ладно. Всем спасибо(за беседу, ответы etc.), все свободны.
<dvrock> mva ты куда пропал?!
<mva> !voice|dvrock
<ubuntuhelp> dvrock: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<dvrock> замечательно значит ты против того чтобы люди переходили на ubuntu?! и пользовались поддержкой, а также помогали другим в решении вопросов?!...
<dvrock> легче конечно забанить или кикнуть... власть... вот что движет Вами!!! а не идея сообщества!!!
<skai> @kban --user dvrock 84600 Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w
<Snowdrift> вопрос такой: у меня ubuntu есть ноут, флешка 2гб iso образ winXP надо XP установить на ноут!
<SergeyIT> богатый у тебя убунту
<Snowdrift> ну запятые не раставил )
<Night_demon> Всем привет
<Snowdrift> на компе убунта и останится, надо просто как то в убунте сделать флешку чтоб на ноут поставить вынь
<Night_demon> Первый раз собираю пакет, такая вот фигня:  checking for GCONF... no configure: error: Package requirements (gconf-2.0) were not met:  Failed to open '/usr/lib/pkgconfig/gconf-2.0.pc': No such file or directory No package 'gconf-2.0' found  Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.  Alternatively, you may set the environmen
<SergeyIT> Night_demon, и что непонятно?
<Night_demon> Ничего непонятно :)
<Snowdrift> Night_demon, sudo apt-get install gir1.2-gconf-2.0
<Night_demon> Ставил
<SergeyIT> а где у тебя лежит gconf-2.0.pc файл?
<Night_demon>  /usr/lib/pkgconfig/gconf-2.0.pc
<SergeyIT> он точно там есть?
<Snowdrift> нашол решение если кому надо то тут http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Night_demon> там лежит испорченная ссылка... Что делать?
<SergeyIT> Snowdrift, это все знают )
<Snowdrift> SergeyIT, ну а чего не подсказали то (
<SergeyIT> Snowdrift, с вин - на другой канал
<Night_demon> SergeyIT, там лежит испорченная ссылка... Что делать?
<SergeyIT> Night_demon, исправлять, наверно..
<Snowdrift> SergeyIT, задача то была из линуха сделать образ!!!
<Night_demon> Так а где взять gconf-2.0.pc?
<SergeyIT> Snowdrift, так образ-то не убунты
<sig_wall> Night_demon: установить dev-пакеты
<Night_demon> какие?
<sig_wall> Night_demon: а какой пакет собираешь?
<Night_demon> docky-2.1.3
<Night_demon> Так что делать, кто-нибудь скажет?
<aristey> Night_demon: поставь из репозитария как тут http://officeplankton.net/2009/12/docky_ubuntu/
<Night_demon> Программу я поставлю, а проблема сама собой не решится
<aristey> Night_demon: а какя проблема не решится?
<Night_demon> Failed to open '/usr/lib/pkgconfig/gconf-2.0.pc': No such file or directory No package 'gconf-2.0' found
<sig_wall> оно не нужно в обычной работе
<sig_wall> а вообще: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gconf-2.0.pc&mode=exactfilename&suite=natty&arch=any
<Night_demon> При установке :  Ошибка: Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: libgconf2-4 (= 2.32.2-0ubuntu2)
<baronos> а чего доки 2.2.0 не поставить? он без проблем залетел на мой бубен 11,04)) а то 2,1,3 с ошибками ставилась...
<Night_demon> Дело в том, что доки мне вообще не нужен)) Я просто пытаюсь собрать свой первый в жизни deb пакет
<baronos> хехе) это дело благородное)
<Night_demon> Ну так и я ж про то)
<Night_demon> В каком пакете есть gconf-sharp-2.0?
<skai> Night_demon: в тайном и скрытом
<Night_demon> Так и думал)
<User442[web]> у меня нетбук есть вебкамера как ее включить
<artus> нажать кнопка
<User442[web]> какую
<artus> которая включает вебкамеру
<User442[web]> хаха у меня нет этой кнопки как сделать снимок
<skai> artus: неправильно. "которая включать вебкамире"
<skai> artus: с неграмотными надо говорить на их языке
 * artus отсыпал ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, User442[web]
<artus> так чтоб с запасом
<User442[web]> простите исправлюсь просто недавно перешел на убунту тяжело
<artus> User442[web], телепатыушливпоходивернутсянескоро
<mva> User442[web]:
<mva> есть /dev/video?
<User442[web]> а может виндовс лучше  там хоть не хомят
<mva> User442[web]:
<User442[web]> я живу в монастыре и нам приходится самим учится простите если есть возможность помогите пожалуйста
<mva> User442[web]:
<mva> я три раза у тебя спросил
<mva> а ты всё ворчишь
<mva> и кто после этого дурак? :)
<User442[web]> я не  понимаю что спрашиваешь
<mva> User442[web]: ls -l /dev/video*
<User442[web]> незнаю я юзер
<mva> открой терминал и введи команду
<User442[web]> ок
<mva> так же неплохо бы посмотреть, есть ли камера в выводе lsusb (если она usb, как бывает чаще всего)
<artus> для начала было бы неплохо озвучить модельку собственно ноута
<User442[web]> нет такой папки или каталога
<baronos> обожаю линукс)) со смадройда через тимвивер компом управлял)) а с виндой не конектиться))))) ихаааа))
<rapidsp> *тся
<mva> !seen suntechnic
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<mva> @seen suntechnic
<ubuntuhelp> suntechnic was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 20 weeks, 5 days, 7 hours, 37 minutes, and 29 seconds ago: <Suntechnic> Как в Ubuntu запустить параллельный сеанс, например KDE?
<mva> ухх...
<[Raiden]> кде это тру. В гноме я чуть ли не каждый день думал что бы ещё изменить )
<Ps1x0z> привет
<SAPetrovich> inkvizitor68sl: привет,тут
<psixozz> s
<psixozz> ребят
<xmichael91> ребята, проблема, начинает щелкать хард методично, система зависает и перемонтирует корневую фс под рид онли...
<xmichael91> происходит при интенсивной загрузке жесткого диска, и, например, в firefox
<psixozz> загрузил образ убунты на флешку - запускаю пк а там только надпись ubuntu и точечки снизу мигают...
<xmichael91> кое-где на форумах похожие проблемы были, подозревали модуль libata. Я уже множество ядер перепробовал (из пакетов), проблема сохраняется((
<psixozz> биосу сказал грузится с usb-hdd
<User656[web]> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, а у S5520UR есть аппаратный рейд? А то о программном рейде я уже начитался статей на убунтовской википедии
<psixozz> как правильно устанавливать?
<xmichael91> проблема не в диске, по идее, т.к. в дуалбут-семерке все работает и проблем с диском нет((
<psixozz> ну...
<psixozz> в чем может быть проблема?
<psixozz> окошко UNetbootin вылезает. жму Install ubuntu и вылазит лого убунты и точки мигают снизу :р
<xmichael91> psixozz, а если esc нажать, что пишет?
<psixozz> stdin: error 0
<psixozz> если еще рас esc тыкнутт опять лого убунты вылазит...
<AndreX> psixozz, проверь md5
<AndreX> у образа который ты заливал на флезу
<psixozz> тупой наверное вопрос, но... как? :Р
<AndreX> *х
<AndreX> если нет линя то через TC
<AndreX> тоесть тотал командер
<psixozz> есть вариант что я не тот образ скачал)
<AndreX> просто может криво скачал
<AndreX> или дело не в образе а внастройках биоса, или какието параметры в грабе к твоему компу не подходят
<psixozz> винда работала. убунта через вуби тоже
<psixozz> вообщем я качал образ с mirror.yandex и весит он 500-700мб. версия 10.04
<aleksei`> всем ку
<AndreX> psixozz, ну попробуй тогда перезалить образ на флеху, если конечно через вуби с этого образа работало
<psixozz> ку
<Sergey_IT> psixozz, а с СД никак?
<psixozz> с чего? я в этом вообще не шарю. просто в будущем придется долго возится с линуксом и я решил сейчас поковырятся в нем)
<Sergey_IT> psixozz, записать образ на CD ?
<psixozz> нет болванок
<psixozz> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS с флехи будет ставится?
<Sergey_IT> psixozz, люди ставят (я не пробовал с флешки)
<Ps1x0z> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD ща такую попробую поставить
<Ps1x0z> до этого ставил такую - 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<Ps1x0z> понял вроде...
<Ps1x0z> процессор x86, а я качал убунту под x64 :P
<Sergey_IT> Ps1x0z, а у тебя какой проц?
<AndreX> старый)
<Sergey_IT> опять за старое )
<Ps1x0z> у меня x86
<Ps1x0z> а качал под х64
<madnesstrue> всем привет
<Ps1x0z> привет
<Ps1x0z> батарейка(
<madnesstrue> кто в Wine разбирается напишите плиз
<AndreX> #winehq
<artus> madnesstrue,  в вайне разбираются на канале вайна
<madnesstrue> как туда попасть?
<Ps1x0z> ;D
<artus> ногами
<Ps1x0z> я тоже незнал как на канал зайти когда мирку скачал)
<Ps1x0z> вчера* ;D
<artus> хм, чей то маркет выпендрился и опять подтверждения попросил, загадочно оно как то все
<Sergey_IT> artus, а может чел только за рулем умеет, а ты - ногами предлагаешь
<AndreX> хм ну это его проблема)
<artus> ой, промахнулся окном )
<Sergey_IT> AndreX, ну не скажи, тут многое зависит от привычек
<Ps1x0z> такс...
<Ps1x0z> третья попытка поставить убунту...
<Ps1x0z> удачи мне ;D
<Sergey_IT> Ps1x0z, пора зарубки на дереве делать
<Ps1x0z> если и в этот раз не выйдет - обязательно начну)
<paracelsss_> Всем привет !
<paracelsss_> подскажите  куда деваются программы после установки которые синаптиком скачиваются ? установщики всмысле . удаляются или остаются где то?
<artus>  /var/cache/
<artus>  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<psixozz> пора делатт зарубки...
<paracelsss_> а удалять их отттуда можно напрямую ?
<artus> apt-get clean
<artus> вроде как
<paracelsss_> <artus> благодарю
<psixozz> The disc contains an unclean file system (0,  0).
<psixozz> The file systen wasn't safely closed on Windows. Fixing
<psixozz> stdin: error 0
<psixozz> stdin: I/0 error
<psixozz> вообщем так
<psixozz> как все таки установить убунту? х_х
<artus> нарезать на флешку и поставить
<AndreX> )
<artus> а привод которым болванку нарезал можеш в форточку выбросить
<psixozz> как нарезать¿ загрузил на флешку с помощью unetbootin
<AndreX> он итак с флешки, ставит
<psixozz> это третья попытка уже...
<artus> psixozz, флешку форматнул? только полный формат на не квик
<psixozz> да. полностью форматировал
<artus> psixozz, в виртуалке у тя бубунта работает?  проще всего нарезать штатной тулсоз из под виртуалки, ибо унетбутин загадочный
<psixozz>  live  тоже не включается(
<artus> последнее время он адекватно нарезает лиш то что сам качает
<AndreX> флешку поменяй. она у тебя битая чтоли
<psixozz> качал ubuntu 10.04.3 lts  x86. убунта нигде не раьотает. на пк винда стоит
<artus> psixozz, даж в виртуалке?
<artus> а качаеш ты ее чем ?
<psixozz> всмысле виртуалбокс?
<psixozz> качал с торента
<psixozz> т.к. скачанная с убунтуком работать отказалась
<paracelsss_>  если неработает в виртуалке , кирдык диску значит
<artus> угу
<psixozz> ну я через вуби ставил - все работало...
<paracelsss_> или может покоцаный он у тебя , в царапинах
<AndreX> да флеке твоей кердык
<artus> забудь про вуби
<psixozz> ну флеха не моя и она какая то погрызанная..
<psixozz> завтра куплю винт и попрошу туда сразу убунту поставить х_х
<psixozz> или непрокатит¿
<paracelsss_> хе)) прям в магазине ? без компа? )
<psixozz> да я у знакомого куплю. у него комп там свой стоит
<psixozz> игры и т.п. продает
<paracelsss_> дык если ставить будит на своем компе ,то на его компе только и пойдет
<mva> ложь
<mva> это не винда
<paracelsss_> ?????????????? да ну ??
<mva> другое дело, что драйвера скорее всего поставятся для той конфигурации — но это лечится в большинстве случаев
<paracelsss_> а как жишь оборудование ?
<mva> тем не менее, можно поставить сабайон, например
<mva> там все драйвера сразу в коробке
<mva> и можно потом на окончательном месте просто выпилить лишние
<paracelsss_> аа вон оно как . извиняюсь .незнал то так можно
<psixozz> ясно. повезу сист. блок
<paracelsss_> но проще записать на новую болванку и и поставить а сам комп
<artus> paracelsss_, еще как можно)
<mva> psixozz: да максимально, в чем может быть дело — в драйверах на видеокарту
<psixozz> в линуксе неот ограничения о оперативе¿
<mva> psixozz: но для этого достаточно просто не ставить драйверов до того, как приедешь домой
<mva> psixozz: а что, где-то есть?
<paracelsss_> <artus> я просто о таких чудесах и неслыхивал)))
<psixozz> в винде же естт
<mva> psixozz: т.е. тебе разве попадались ОС, где ограничение на объём ОЗУ есть?
<mva> в винде нету
<mva> я гарантирую это
<psixozz> и где то вычитал что линукс макс 4гб держит°
<psixozz> )
<psixozz> в винде 2гб максимум
<mva> во всех 32битных системах максимальный объём, который ОС может видеть без костылей — 4 гигабайта
<mva> из которых 0,75 занимается под системные нужды
<mva> эту проблему решает PAE
<mva> но это костыль
<solvex> сколько памяти занимает оффтопик? - сколько найдет - столько и занимает
<mva> в 64битных системах, будь то Windows, Linux, FreeBSD и любая другая — объём оперативки намного больше
<psixozz> "костыли" ставить плохо?)
<mva> *объём оперативки, адресация которой умещается в 64 бита
<solvex> ФФ 10 вкладок в оффтопике 700Мб, в убунте - 25МБ
<mva> в 32 бита умещается только 4 гигабайта
<solvex> "%)*
<solvex> 250*
<psixozz> у меня проц х86
<mva> в 64 бита на порядки больше
<mva> psixozz: они все х86
<mva> psixozz: просто некоторые — x86_64
<psixozz> ну я не шаарю)
<psixozz> только учусь :р
<artus> solvex,  я скрин выкладывал, фф на 375ть вкладок кушает ~600 метров)
<AndreX> да што вы ему расказываете у него может мать больше 2 гб нетянуть
<psixozz> яхз что мне делать на практике если я даж убунту установить немогу...
<paracelsss_> не боись у меня тоже поначалу неставилось )
<stolzus> все такими были :)
<solvex> artus: убунта я надеюсь? :)
<artus> @voice dmay
<stolzus> я ставил 9.04, потом сносил, потом 9.10, тоже сносил. а вот с 10.04 уже засел надолго
<solvex> artus: просто на одном канале что то дошло до замеров :)
<solvex> stolzus: я местами
<artus> dmay, и так пойдет)
<solvex> оффтопик таки временами нужен
<dmay> artus: ну фи, так не интересно (
<dmay> solvex: если тебе "временами" нужен оффтопик, то тебе не нужен линукс
<stolzus> solvex: мне пока не требуется
<paracelsss_> <psixozz> а ты попробуй 11,04 поставить . даже на моем древнем компе завилась !
<solvex> dmay: я уже говорил же :)
<solvex> платить впадлу, а нужна лицензия
<solvex> dmay: в виртуалке он спокойно живет
<psixozz> читад что 11.04 сырая еще
<dmay> понятно, так и запишем, нищеброд :/
<solvex> dmay: ненене просто жадный
<dmay> solvex: а в виртуалке лицензия уже не нужна? оО
<solvex> и так дофига государству плачу
<dmay> жадность - это разновидность нищебродства
<paracelsss_> ну как хочешь
<psixozz> 220 вкладок в фф на винде - 273мб
<solvex> dmay: виртуалку еще найти надо
<artus> dmay, дык триал же)
<Sergey_IT> psixozz, запиши на CDR и ставь - проблем-то...
<stolzus> самые нищие - это пользователи винды. на макось им не хватило денег, а на линукс - мозгов (с) ЛОР-quotes
<dmay> artus: а как же чееестность? ;)
<psixozz> нетуу болванок же
<solvex> с нашими экпертами сравнивающими dll в винампе
<artus> dmay, а где нечесность? поставил, попробовал, удалил)
<dmay> stolzus: логично - деньги нужны на реальные вещи, а мозги на для зарабатывать 8]
<Sergey_IT> psixozz, так купи
<solvex> чем это таким зарабатывать на линуксе? :)
<psixozz> я на больничном. лень куда то идти
<dmay> artus: вот, вооот она низкая линупсячья натура то XD
<solvex> аа
<solvex> сперва не вкурил :)
<Sergey_IT> psixozz, а комп тащить не лень?
<dmay> вот видишь, у тебя уже линукс слишком много мозгов забирает, даже на разговоры не всегда хватает вычресурсов )
<solvex> ^_^
<artus> dmay, причем здесь это? ))) ил те уже и зацепитцо незачто? ))) дык могу медальку и отобрать)
<solvex> еще эклипс немного
<psixozz> с другом можно свозить
<dmay> artus: :P
<stolzus> dmay - один из самых упёртых троллей :)
<solvex> psixozz: может друг болванок принесет?
<stolzus> целеустремлённых
<psixozz> а за болванкой он меня не повезет)
<solvex> [23:37:21] <stolzus> dmay - один ..ашчув
<dmay> stolzus: я не тролль :Р
<dmay> !dmay
<ubuntuhelp> dmay, на самом деле, злобный и скрытный бот. Но никогда в этом не признается...
<solvex> //fixed
<Sergey_IT> psixozz, другу проще сидюки тебе привезти
<psixozz> незнаю   :Р
<stolzus> какая прелесть
<solvex> так спроси
<dmay> psixozz: ты, как я понял, пытаешься поставить бубунту с изошки без внешних носителей, так?
<artus> @mode -q Umren!*@*
<psixozz> 318 вкладок в фф на винде = 317мб
<psixozz> так
<solvex> пустых?
<Sergey_IT> dmay, он с флешки никак не может поставить
<solvex> плагины? :)
<dmay> 318 вкладок в любом браузере на любой оси это диагноз :/
<dmay> psixozz: на машине оффтопик или оффтопик с грубом или есть ещё какой нить линупс?
<Sergey_IT> dmey, +100500
<psixozz> да начали тут говорить мол много кушает я и стал тестить
<psixozz> на машине винда и все)
<dmay> вибу ставил?
<solvex> вибу не тру
<Sergey_IT> dmay, не порти человека
<dmay> пофиг что не тру, она груб разворячивает
<solvex> psixozz: версия ф?
<solvex> ф*
<solvex> та еп
<solvex> ФФ
<psixozz> последняя фф
<artus> @voice solvex
<psixozz> вуби ставил
<artus> solvex, не ругайсо
<psixozz> все на ок работало
<dmay> хотя не прокатит... если пустить загрузчик из изошки, он всё равно офигеет, когда поймёт что висит в голой памяти, а не с диска
<artus> вобщето поставить из подвенды не проблема)
<Sergey_IT> psixozz, закажи сидюки домой по телефону
<artus> отрезать гиг для образа, в фат его, на него образ, и grub4dos с линком на исошник
<artus> и всех делов то)
<dmay> во, это уже похожей на правду
<artus> проверено, работает) сам так ставил на машинке без флопа
<artus> сдрома/юсб/сети
<paracelsss_> такой вопрос. можно ли установщик программ поставить другой ? стоит синаптик. на лубунту lxde . хочется такой как на убунту 11,04 ))
<dmay> кстати, надо-б купить винток на терабайтик наконец... за одно и восьмерку на железе потяжелей посмотреть...
<paracelsss_> искал в гугле,ненашел ничего (
<psixozz> артус. а ты мне объяснишь как это все сделать? :D
<solvex> artus: ок
<artus> psixozz,  гугл обяснит)
<dmay> artus: ну и кто тут радел за адекватную помощь на канале? ;)
<dmay> artus: хоть на вики пойди статейку накатай
<artus> dmay, предлагаеш мне за него гуглить?
<artus> я ему дал вполне канкретный алгоритм действий)
<dmay> artus: нет, предлагаю написать статью и покрыть себя тем самым вечной славой и гордостью ;)
<psixozz> да если не хочет - не надо. просто он за%/&-я мне все объяснять ))
<artus> *о
<artus> dmay,  дык статей то и так как грязи )
<dmay> а я таки пойду сервер для майнкрафта поднимать
<Sergey_IT> psixozz, и велика вероятность, что что-нибудь сломаешь
<psixozz> майнкрафт...
<artus> @kick psixozz  заканчиваем матерится, учим правила канала
<dmay> artus: будь мужиком, насри в интернет ещё побольше ;)
<psixozz>  а то не мат был Оо
<artus> psixozz, ты хочеш поспорить? )))
<artus> psixozz, http://greenflash.su/ тут про грубфордос, как поставить, какнастроить
<artus> там же и ман вроде был
<psixozz> я в майнкрафие настроил всякой фигни на 35 тыс. кубиков :D
<dmay> psixozz: эти изуверы даже за слово из букв б, д, ж, а, л и д банят :/
<dmay> госпаде, там кто-то кубики считает? оО
<psixozz> статистика же)
<dmay> а... а я хз когда туда последний раз заглядывал
<psixozz> там по всей карте настроил огромных зданий с подземными и надземными проходами... убил на это три дня... теперь думаю зачем))
<dmay> в майнкрафте? вопрос "зачем"? ты-б ещё спросил зачем в сапере клеточки открывать XD
<psixozz> в сапере? чтоб выйграть)
<psixozz> а в майнкрафте даже такого нет)
<paracelsss_> <dmay> ccылочка не завалялась на майн крафт?
<dmay> paracelsss_: не поверишь http://minecraft.net
<paracelsss_> <dmay> ура ! спасибо!
<paracelsss_> аа дык я там был ( а ну ладно
<dmay> а ты что, ссылочку на торренты просил штоле? :3
<paracelsss_> предполагал что вроде apt-get minecraft бывает ))
<paracelsss_> а там на сайте денег просят.
<dmay> ну какбэ игрушка же
<paracelsss_> это да . че то скачал щас попробую завести
<psixozz> артус
<psixozz> я вообще не втыкаю что я делаю с этим грубфордосом...
<psixozz> и зачем он :D
<Sergey_IT> psixozz, и не трогай, пока просветление не снизойдет
<paracelsss_> помогите пожалуйсто яву установить (( неполучается . пакет такой jre-6u27-linux-i586-rpm.bin как его открывать?
<psixozz> почему?) я всегда все методом тыка изучал :D
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss_, а в репах нет?
<artus> ну зачем же в репы то смотреть)
<paracelsss_> там непонятно. много всего похожего,не ставить же все подряд
<psixozz> я скачал грубютил и грубинст. куда их сувать?)
<dmay> О_О
<Sergey_IT> psixozz, метод тыка долог и тернист )
<dmay> paracelsss_: apt-cache search java
<paracelsss_> ща испробую
<dmay> или в синаптике тупо
<psixozz> он интересен)
<dmay> и смотреть в описание пакетов
<psixozz> ребят
<dmay> psixozz: метод тыка интересен когда тебе лет 15. и в прямом смысле тыка и в переносном, да. возраст такой.
<psixozz>  как используя Windows Disc Management console посматреть номер диска?
<paracelsss_> <dmay> жесть тут еще хлеще. чем в синаптике))))) километровый список.но похожего нет
<psixozz> ну дак а что мне еще делать? болванку я сейчас нигде не достану. остается только так
<dmay> paracelsss_: спешл фор ю, первая ссылка в гугле по "кук установить яву в убунте" - sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<kyshtynbai> Кто-то weechat юзает? Как сделать так, чтобы он при коннекте к серверу брал ник не из /etc/hostname, а другой, где это определяется?
<artus> в конфиге )
<kyshtynbai> да я вот чото не найду никак
<dmay> artus: какой неожиданный ответ XD
<psixozz> артуус
<artus>  ~/.weechat/irc.conf
<psixozz> грубюнтил и грубинст я скачал. куда из сувать?
<psixozz> их*
<artus> psixozz, читай, там все расписано
<paracelsss_> <dmay> Благодарю но вот е пишет ))E: Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога (/var/lib/dpkg/); он уже используется другим процессом?
<kyshtynbai> О спасибо Артус, а то я курил .weechat.conf вместо нужного файла.
<paracelsss_> вообщем фиг с ним. без явы буду .
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss_, закрой синаптик
<dmay> paracelsss_: так ты один из синаптиков то закрой XD
<Ps1x0z> тобы установить grub4dos в MBR из Windows XP/2000 - скачайте архивы grubinst/grubutil Здесь (или Здесь)
<Ps1x0z> т.е. их оставит там, куда они скачались?
<paracelsss_> закрыл . вписал . отвечает---E: Для пакета sun-java6-fonts не найден кандидат на установку
<paracelsss_> да ну его . не мое значит))
<dmay> нафиг фонтс тогда
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss_, точно не твоё )
<[Raiden]> вчера тут были рекомендации про утилиты для загрузчика виндовс. Сегодня вижу про груб4дос
<[Raiden]> вы вообще понимаете где спрашиваете?
<Ps1x0z> понимаем
<[Raiden]> Хрен знает вообще как этот граб4дос пашет
<Ps1x0z> я пытаюсь поставить убунту без флешки и болванки
<[Raiden]> лучше найти друга с флэшкой
<Ps1x0z> нашёл
<[Raiden]> и попросить
<Ps1x0z> флешку корявую дал
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], он пашет как первый груб, один к одному
<artus> и менюлист у него точно такой же
<artus> так что проблем не вижу)
<[Raiden]> ну  тогда ладно
<[Raiden]> )
<Ps1x0z> а я вижу проблемы...
<Ps1x0z> и у меня откуда-то взялся диск D на 270гб...
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Я ж говорил, что он вернется :-D
<[Raiden]> я кажется знаю как поставить без виртуалки. Но фишка в том, что потом надо производить нетривиальные для новичка операции. - Можно поставить в виртуалке на реальный раздел. Но потом думать как править фстаб и как вписать в реальный диск загру
<[Raiden]> зчик.
<artus> [Raiden], зачем сей изврат? ))) грубом исошку подхватить и всех делов)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: О чем речь вообще, об установке без внешнего носителя?
<artus> да
<Ps1x0z> артус тебе-то легко сказать. А я этот груб вообще впервые вижу
<Nor8> Ps1x0z: Так иди мануалы читай )))
<Nor8>  Умеешь читать? )))
<artus> Ps1x0z, я когда ставил тоже первый раз видел)
<artus> Ps1x0z, полистай ссылку что я дал, там гдето подробный мануал был
<Ps1x0z> дак я его и читаю
<[Raiden]> кстати да, я думаю есть подробное руководство, правда сомневаюсь что про гру4дос, про обычный груб точно есть
<Ps1x0z> у меня 2 диска, один под винду, второй  под линукс. на какой диск ставить этот груб4дос? образ убунты лежит на диске с виндой
<artus> Ps1x0z, http://www.themudcrab.com/acronis_grub4dos.php на, там даже картинки есть)
<sig_wall> зачем grub2dos если есть syslinux ? :)
<artus> Ps1x0z,  твоя задача ток свою исошку вписать без ошибок)
<[Raiden]> Ps1x0z: 4дос думаю на раздел с виндой
<artus> sig_wall, патаму что оно в 3 кнопачки настраивается
<[Raiden]> http://greenflash.su/Grub4Dos/files/map.htm#hd32
<[Raiden]> Я правда незнаю сработает ли это с установщиком убунты.
<[Raiden]> Просто с местным грубом делается не так
<[Raiden]> при устанвоке из линукс.
<artus> повторяю еще раз, я так ставил, все работаеть )
<artus> и вообще , там делов на 3 минуты, только (hd0,0)/ubuntu.iso вписать
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> на всякий случай http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<[Raiden]> второго компа кстати нема? А то по сети можно
<kyshtynbai> А с флэхи можно тоже же
<Nor8> На Хабре был короткий и рабочий мануал, как на стандарном грубе все это дело запустить.
<[Raiden]> Лучше решить это днём. Всё что надо, рублей 20-30 на болванку
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> ))0
<[Raiden]> лучше на рв
<Nor8>  Ему маманя не дает, думает, что на жвачку и кока-колу потратит ))))
<Ps1x0z> крутая шутка
<paracelsss_> это не шутка (( через ./ не ставится
<paracelsss_> психоз. вразуми меня как это сотварить?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Значит надо сдать бутылки :)
<Nor8> ахаха
<[Raiden]> выход есть всегда :)
<Ps1x0z> я то откуда знаю ? ;D
<paracelsss_> во блин. я уж понадеялся )
<paracelsss_> <[Raiden]> посоветуй пожалуйсто как jar установить?
<Nor8> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/126658/
<artus> зачем его устанавливать?
<Nor8> ПРо устанвку через виртуалбокс
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss_, если не можешь установить, значит он тебе не нужен - 1-ое правило программиста
<paracelsss_> <Sergey_IT> так то да . но хоется поиграть то .
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss_, к хотелкам надо сначала умелки поднять )
<paracelsss_> да и опыта наберусь заодно
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss_, вот и набирайся опыта. Упражнение №1 - установить джаву )
<paracelsss_> умелки вот и развиваю. ибо виндоус изрядно притормозил мое равитие )))
<paracelsss_> хаа)) замкнутый круг .
<paracelsss_> полез в репы . че то там было похожее на майн крафт
<paracelsss_> только называлось подругому
<kyshtynbai> На рутрекере есть сборка майнкрафт для линукс.
<dmay> paracelsss_: ну не серъезно же
<dmay> paracelsss_: www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf1zbocxuYc
<dmay> paracelsss_: первое ВИДЕО по запросу how to install minecraft on ubuntu
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss_, в репах и джава и опенждава есть...
<[Raiden]> А читали новость про уефи и ключи валидации для загруза ос?
<paracelsss_> там яв как грязи, каких только нет . под сотню.щас поставлю что нибудь не то и опять истема загнется ( итак ошибка вылетает зараза .ты правильно написал умение еще нужно!
<kyshtynbai> Нет не читали, что сие есть?
<paracelsss_> <dmay> сейчас гляну . может поможет )))
<Sergey_IT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=168199.0;topicseen
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss_, там есть описание пакетов, однако
<paracelsss_> <Sergey_IT> спасибо за помощь !  я нашел другой выход ) щас казню лубунту и обратно убунту поставлю!начну !там все как то попроще
<[Raiden]> В общем там ещё будет блокировка ключей. И в коментах н аопеннете была фраза типа: вот юзер обрадуется когда вредоносный код забанит ключи для загрузки виндовс.
<[Raiden]> )
<paracelsss_> <Sergey_IT> а описание там все на английском. мало что понятно
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss_, какая помощь от меня, смеешься (
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss_, как же без английского на джаве то учиться...?
<kyshtynbai> Что-то подсел на консольные аудиоплееры, в частности на herrie. Удобно довольно.
<Nor8> В Убунту не собираются реализовать автофикс для битых зависимостей или это уже сделано?
<sig_wall> Nor8: ты про apt-get -f install ?
<Nor8> sig_wall:  Я про то, чтобы он автоматом фиксил битые пакеты и зависимости
<artus> пользуйся аптитудом )
<sig_wall> ну оно либо пофиксит зависимости (установит), либо удалит пакет ;)
<sig_wall> результат - всё ок :)
<Nor8> sig_wall: Так это руками вводить команду нужно )))
<sig_wall> ну извините
<sig_wall> в венде тоже иногда надо в реестре лазить, лол
<Nor8>  Венда вообще отдельная история. Читали, кстати, какую она каверзу готовит для всех любителей дуалбута? )))) Ставит, так сказать, перед окончательным выбором! :-D
<artus> дай ссылку
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31810
<Nor8> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/windows-8-secure-boot-prevent-linux-installation/
<artus> ой, да пока у народа обновитцо парк машин до UEFI венда загнетцо
<artus> да и если винда сможет передать туды ключи для блек листа, то точно таким же макаром оно будет чистится)
<[Raiden]> или пополнятся вредоносным по. Это будет отличный винлокер
<Nor8> Факт ))
<Sergey_IT> и там будет большая дыра для вирусов...
<Nor8> Неубиваемый такой ))
<[Raiden]> я думаю будут средства обхода. Может быть груб усложнится. Или будет опционально
<sig_wall> artus: да ладно. для изменения списка сертификатов нужен валидный сертификат
<[Raiden]> короче посмотрим.
<sig_wall> так-то
<sig_wall> который есть в списке
<sig_wall> вирусы не залезут =)
<[Raiden]> на текущем железе с уефи проблемы вроде нет, она будет на компах купленных\с лого    с вин8  после сентября следущего года
<artus> sig_wall, ога ) ты сам в это вериш?
<sig_wall> artus: так же как в непогрешимость сертификатов :)
<artus> sig_wall, яфоны и остальные проприетарные по самые небалуй через сколько вскрываются? месяц после выхода? ))
<artus> так что никто никого не напугает)
<sig_wall> artus: ps3 ломали несколько лет
<stolzus> кувалда была маленькая
<Nor8>  Сломать то сломают, но стоит ли овчинка выделки ? )))
<artus> sig_wall,  ну тогда лишний раз подумаю брать ли такую проприетарную мамку чтоб лесть в пожизненную каббалу)
<artus> *з
<sig_wall> ну да, с нынешними uefi не проблем. у меня граб в uefi-оболочке спокойно выбирается
<sig_wall> artus: это на OEM'ах будет, наверное
<sig_wall> а на обычных мамках включаться в uefi-настройках
<sig_wall> и выклчаться там же. для загрузки более старых осей типа XP
<artus> вобщем всеравно этим будут внуки наши заморачиватцо) на наш век не достанетцо)
<sig_wall> не думаю, что эмуляцию BIOS-загрузки с MBR уберут из UEFI в ближайем будущем.
<sig_wall> а с ней точно проблем не возникнет =)
<Nor8> artus: Внуки уже с такими тенденциями в технологиях будут с чипом в голове ходить )))
<sig_wall> artus: внуки будут в проприетарным чипом в мозгу, с уничтожением носителя при попытке взлома.
<artus> Nor8, я телепорт до сих пор жду) так что не факт)
<Nor8> Я первый :P
<sig_wall> Nor8: <_<
<sig_wall> artus: а я warp-двигатели :)
<artus> они он лазер ток более мение для домашнего потребителя довели) посему нам не светит)
<Nor8> artus: И не говори, телепорт, варп-двигатели и джантацию ))))))
<sig_wall> последнее это что?
<[Raiden]> ну я тогда машинку перемещения из кин-дза дза. Как у чувак с шерстяным носком.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> жду
<Nor8> sig_wall: Самотелепорт, без технических устройств )))
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: летайте пепелацами аэрофлота
<artus> Nor8, уже открыли) вещества называется)
<sig_wall> artus: этот метод не безопасен =)
<sig_wall> разве что в сандбоксе пускать
<artus> sig_wall, самолеты тоже падают)
<sig_wall> хорошо зафиксированным побишь
<Nor8>  У аэрофлота чатлов уже не будет к тому времени )))
<sig_wall> неглючной убунты вам
<sig_wall> снов
<paracelsss_> каким образом можно запустить файл ? кроме ./  неразбираюсь я в этом(
<[Raiden]> ./ не запуск, а указание пути.
<[Raiden]> что бы запустить файл, надо дать права на запуск обычно
<[Raiden]> chmod +x
<[Raiden]> а потом уже ./file
<[Raiden]> если он в текущей папке
<Escsun> paracelsss_, на счет жабы)
<Escsun> paracelsss_, лучше выучи питон)
<Escsun> paracelsss_, он по крайне мере стилю программированию учит)
<Escsun> и легко учить)
<paracelsss_> <Escsun> уже решил проблему ))) поставил убунту ))
<Escsun> paracelsss_, эх мне б твои проблемы )
<[Raiden]> Лучше яву, на ней можно будет писать расширения для гномшелла. А питон не нужен и тормоз
<paracelsss_> <[Raiden]> спасибо сейчас испробую
<paracelsss_> <Escsun> я нетерпеливый ( для меня это мука будит
<Escsun> [Raiden], питон во все не тормоз уж поверь)
<Escsun> хотя смотря от задач)
<paracelsss_> может я критин , и то то не так делаю. ща напишу
<paracelsss_> файл в папке , жму альт+кнтрл+Т     в терминал пишу chmod +x ерез пробел название файла .и он мне отвечает что файла нет ((
<[Raiden]> терминал открывается всегда в домашней папке
<[Raiden]> доставь расширение к наутилусу open-terminal
<[Raiden]> либо перейди в нужный каталог
<paracelsss_> ща ща , момент
<paracelsss_> в домашней запустилось !!!! только вот как команда прошла он еще что то просит написать .
<Escsun> показывай )
<paracelsss_> момент
<Escsun> paracelsss_, используй cd для перехода между папками и не забывай про кнопку TAB (автодополнение)
<[Raiden]> а чего ты вообще запускаешь?
<paracelsss_> написал   chmod +x ufo   . он это съел и дальше ждет . а вот че ждет ??
<[Raiden]> всмысле нету приглашения?
<[Raiden]> может это ты чего-то ждешь? )
<paracelsss_> приглашение есть .
<[Raiden]> ну и всё
<paracelsss_> да??
<paracelsss_> хмм
<[Raiden]> ну да, если не ругнулось, значит права изменились
<paracelsss_> тоесть установился файл уже ? у него размер 800мб . блин .запутался. сейчас гляну
<[Raiden]> chmod +x ufo просто меняет права на файл ufo
<paracelsss_> ага а потом что набирать после этого?
<[Raiden]> ./ufo
<paracelsss_> чтоб запустить его
<paracelsss_> понял
<[Raiden]> если это вообще исполняемый файл, иначе будет ругаться
<paracelsss_> ага исполняемый. так теперь на какую то библиотэку ругается.ща скачаю ее
<Escsun> paracelsss_, в линуксе нет понятия ехе файлов
<Escsun> paracelsss_, любой файл может быть исполняемым
<Escsun> дать ему ток права)
<paracelsss_> ага уже понял. но зато рпм есть! чем то схожи
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> рпм это просто архив)
<Escsun> как и деб)
<Escsun> не более )
<Escsun> просто у дистров свои алгоритмы обработки таких типов пакетов )
<paracelsss_> ну да или деб. тоже просто ставятся . ох чую я щас наустанавливаю ..
<paracelsss_> error while loading shared libraries: libbfd-2.20.1-system.20100303.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<paracelsss_> это знаит библиотеки нет такой ?
<[Raiden]> ну да или с таким именем
<paracelsss_> ага.хорошо что то похожее нашел сейчас закину)
<Escsun> сложно у вас все))
<Escsun> текс лано
<paracelsss_> да это так . ))))  зато интересно
<Escsun> последний запуск )
<Escsun> и спать)
<paracelsss_> точно нужно перезапустить!
<Escsun> лол)
<Escsun> ну не ему же перезапуск ))
<Escsun> лан спокойной ночи [Raiden]
<Escsun> и скажи ему что перезагрузки не надо))
<paracelsss_> нет не то установил. эх
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я спать
<paracelsss_> спокойной ночи !
<Escsun> paracelsss_, это
<Escsun> paracelsss_, не нужно перезагружать комп каждый раз)
<paracelsss_> хеее)) это по привычке наверное от винды  осталась
<Escsun> paracelsss_, это просто я тестирую свой дистр)
<paracelsss_> и как удачно?
<Escsun> paracelsss_, вполне да)
<Escsun> но еще пилить и пилить)
<paracelsss_> что за дистр?
<Escsun> линукса конечно же)
<paracelsss_> а как звать?
<paracelsss_> убунта ?
<Escsun> не ты чего))
<Escsun> я на основе убунту ничего не делаю))
<Escsun> вообще я дистр для флешки делаю)
<Escsun> воткнул и работаешь )
<paracelsss_> ну ты мозг ! а я вот как то калькулятор делал ))) ну ладно небуду позориться
<Escsun> paracelsss_, да мне надо очень хорошую поддержку железа
<Escsun> paracelsss_, но оно уже правильно определяет процессор, уже радует )
<Escsun> пока дистр 162  мб)
<paracelsss_> ну хоть запускается ?
<Escsun> уже умеет определять сеть
<Escsun> запускается и работает)
<Escsun> но его еще надо оптимизировать
<Escsun> а то долгая загрузка )
<Escsun> ну сек 20
<Escsun> можно быстрее )
<paracelsss_> прикольно ! изобрети русский линукс ! вот это будит дело !
<Escsun> просто оптимизировать надо
<Escsun> зачем он надо
<Escsun> русский то)
<Escsun> хотя это не беда)
<paracelsss_> ну это для таких как я . чтоб все понятно было
<Escsun> ну это уже другая часть)
<Escsun> я наверное уже дистров 60 + перекопал за недели 3 )
<paracelsss_> а на чем основан твой дистр?
<dmay> кто-то сказал русский линукс?
<dmay> я точно слышал что кто-то сказал русский линукс
<Escsun> paracelsss_, пока деб, но деба не будет это временно )
<paracelsss_> <dmay> ага )
<dmay> paracelsss_: РуссОС тебе в руки же! :3
<dmay> русее некуда
<Escsun> как же оно долго жмется )
<Escsun> зато оно того стоит с 503 до 162 мб)
<paracelsss_> это то за чудо? русская операционка ?
<Escsun> paracelsss_, мне не нравится русский язык немного
<dmay> paracelsss_: http://rus-os.narod.ru/
<Escsun> paracelsss_, не всегда точный перевод)
<paracelsss_> <Escsun> так ты для себя просто делаешь? или работа ?
<dmay> paracelsss_: только ты счас не ходи, ту утром ходи
<Escsun> в тех же программах и потом долго искать что тебе надо)
<Escsun> paracelsss_, для себя
<dmay> когда мозг будет готов это воспринять без последствий XD
<paracelsss_> <dmay> хее ну хорошо последую твоему совету
<Escsun> paracelsss_, а вообще в универ достал  медленный хрюш )
<dmay> Escsun: если бы ты видел visual studio на русском, ты бы язык вообще возненавидел >.<
<Escsun> dmay, спс)
<Escsun> dmay, уже видел)
<dmay> )
<Escsun> dmay, по этому и предпочитаю в системе англ язык )
<Escsun> разжирел дистр 177 мб)
<paracelsss_> <Escsun> повезло . а мне недается программировнание . может оно и к лучшему
<Escsun> paracelsss_, ты просто не то учишь)
<Escsun> paracelsss_, у тебя нет основ
<dmay> paracelsss_: нафег программирование. нафег айти. иди на производство же! ну или в связисты на худой конец...
<paracelsss_> о чем тут говорить если уж хтмл забросил , и дэлфи ))
<Escsun> а ты берешься за язык у которого много нюансов
<dmay> а ещё лучше в нефтянку )
<paracelsss_> не не мне нравится создавать руками)
<paracelsss_> хоть криво ,но все же)
<Escsun> paracelsss_, попробуй с python'а начни в инете полно книг на русском )
<Escsun> paracelsss_, на нем многие вещи пишут
<dmay> питон второй после выжыл басика по тяжести влияния на моск :/
<dmay> ну может третий после пхп ещё
<Escsun> dmay, да нет
<paracelsss_> ))))) интересные мнения))
<Escsun> dmay, он предельно простое))
<Escsun> простой*
<Escsun> paracelsss_, не слушай его))
<paracelsss_> да бросьте вы, каждому наверное по своему дается
<dmay> Escsun: в этом и подстава
<paracelsss_> пойду покурю
<Escsun> paracelsss_, он учит как минимум стилю программирования
<Escsun> не писать же программы в одну строчку ))
<Escsun> как некоторые умудряются )
<Escsun> машина дура, ей все равно как читать )
<dmay> Escsun: за такой "стиль" в некоторых конторах потом руки отрывают...
<Escsun> dmay, ага))
<Escsun> dmay, представь себе написать программу на сотню тысяч строк в одну строку)
<Escsun> и потом найти в ней ошибку ))
<dmay> Escsun: я не про однострочники, я про питон-стайл :\
<dmay> за однострочники руки не отрывают
<Escsun> dmay, да нет в питоне еще норм стиль))
<dmay> за них выдирают ногти. медленно.
<Escsun> лан спать пора)
<Escsun> dmay, не даешь человеку поучится ))
<Escsun> он же не программистом работать пойдет ))
<paracelsss_> да нет . мне в программисты поздно. раньше уиться нужно было.математику с 5 класса забросил )
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-22
<paracelsss_> <dmay> в терминале при написании адреса тильды ставятся или подчеркивания?
<paracelsss_> ой слэши
<paracelsss_> пора спать
<BezNface> Почему на UBUNTU скорость wifi не  такая как на Виндозе? при том как на виндозе 1мб стандартно летает по нэту на Убунту 50-100 кб
<BezNface> Кто знает ?
<ViruSkin> скорее всего дело в настройках
<ViruSkin> мб в аппаратных настройках
<BezNface> подробнее можешь описать?
<BezNface> У меня Ubuntu Mint
<BezNface> может в нем проблемы с wifi
<ViruSkin> не знаю даже
<ViruSkin> ни разу не пользовался вай фаем
<BezNface> через кабель так же медленно работает
<baronos> утро доброе) ихааа
<ravkoff> так и не решили как эволюшн в трей сворачивать?)
<ravkoff> кроме alltray
<baronos> попробую 11.10 поставить с гномом 3 да потом думать покупать планшет или бук
<SAPetrovich> inkvizitor68sl, привет, тут?
<baronos> в пиджине можно отключить уведомления о входящих и выходящих пользователей?
<actronix> привет
<sharikoff> ку
<actronix> Сижу пишу правила для iptables. Без мата сложно....
<sharikoff> верю
<sharikoff> block log all и усе
<baronos> а я с ведроида через тимвивер на виртуалку ставлю 11.10 гыыы
<actronix> Важно..... iptables -А <ветка> -j DROP должна быть последней, а не первой.
<actronix> Я про это забыл и долго мучался...очень долго.
<inkvizitor68sl>  естессно
<inkvizitor68sl> они же по порядку выполняются
<actronix> да да.
<farrukhjon> Привет всем
<farrukhjon> есть проблемка, кто поможет
<ravkoff> minitube ваще интересно работать будет?:))
<ravkoff> у кого работает поднимите руки
<portos> Всем привет. Такой вопрос можно изменить в конфиге cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid на директорию cache_dir ufs /home/spool/squid
<portos> или папка должна быть именно в /var/
<sharikoff> portos: не
<sharikoff> необязательно
<sharikoff> у меня в вар сквид
<sharikoff> как назначишь
<portos> ок спасибо
<portos> а то сквид ругается что места мало
<sharikoff> а ты его симлинком симлинком
<sharikoff> он и заткнется
<sharikoff> а ваще logrotate есть
<sharikoff> или newsyslog на фре
<sharikoff> который имхо круче
<sharikoff> отбой на сквид http://itmages.ru/image/view/162997/a31d6328
<Infra_3600> посоветуйте тулзу типо poeit чтоб не только из исходников, а и свои добавлять строки вручную, для последующего перевода (т.к. из БД загружаются)
<sharikoff> креативно?
<Infra_3600> Lokalize вкусна?
<portos> всеравно ругается http://paste.pro/5132258
<sharikoff> portos: симлинк сделай
<portos> ln -s /var/spool/squid /home/spool/squid - так чтоле?
<portos> и поможет?
<ravkoff> робятааа мне нужен минутуб, срочно скажите кто что делает не так, почему у вас все работает:)))
<portos> не не помогает
<sharikoff> portos: должно
<sharikoff> а ваще закаменти он те по дефолту сделает
<sharikoff> и чтоп кеш создать надо squid -z
<sharikoff> на новом месте имхо
<sharikoff> закаменти строчку
<sharikoff> ravkoff: ты про че
<ravkoff> программа minitube
<ravkoff> ни в какую не хочет играть видео с uy
<ravkoff> yt
<sharikoff> ааа
<sharikoff> вы все про свистоперделки.. не не знаю
<ravkoff> :))
<sharikoff> тут вон сквид у человека не пашет
<portos> WARNING cache_mem is larger than total disk cache space!
<portos> места то хвататет...
<sharikoff> portos: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347629-start-0.html
<sharikoff> тока не говори мне что мол там про генту а у меня убунту
<portos> у меня дебиан
<sharikoff> зобаню сразу на взлете
<portos> не
<portos> не
<sharikoff> сквид он и в африке сквид
<sharikoff> хоть на чем
<portos> так мне нужно как раз кеширование
<portos> отключать то и не нужно
<sharikoff> там не отключается
<sharikoff> там дефолтные значения становятся
<sharikoff> которые прописаны в конфиге который при установке шел
<sharikoff> с тегами
<sharikoff> щас свой гляну
<sharikoff> пагади
<portos> почему не могу поставить именно те значения которые мне нужны?
<portos> под кеш нужно 2 ГБ
<sharikoff> ну тогда ман читай как там эти 3 циферки ставятся
<sharikoff> у меня вообще без них
<sharikoff> http://paste.pro/5132259
<sharikoff> вот
<Baatt> здравствуйте, уважаемые!
<Baatt> помогите плиз новичку в Ubuntu
<sharikoff> Baatt: и
<Baatt> собираюсь поставить убунту на домашний NAS, интересуют подробности подключения по VNC, в частности, есть ли возможность подключения в текущую сессию?
<Baatt> как аналог комманды mstsc /admin в RDP windows
<SAPetrovich> portos, получилось?
<Baatt> и если есть, то какой VNC серв для этого использовать?
<portos> SAPetrovich: симлинк не помог, пока закаментил строки
<portos> squid.conf line 603: http_access allow - вот с этим пока разбераюсь
<sharikoff> Baatt: любой
<sharikoff> который есть в репозиториях
<sharikoff> они совместимы
<sharikoff> странно правда?
<Baatt> а вообще, насколько шустро работает VNC в убунте? например если сравнить с radmin
<sharikoff> а вот в текущую сессию скорее всего облом
<sharikoff> анологично
<sharikoff> какая разница?
<Baatt> тык вот это-то и было интересно, главным образом, чтобы в текущую подключаться :(
<sharikoff> тогда тимвивер тебе
<Baatt> ну да, тоже об этом думал
<sharikoff> но я щитаю
<sharikoff> я
<sharikoff> щитаю
<sharikoff> что на нас как то иксы лишние
<Baatt> ну возможно :) просто с линухами дела раньше не имел, вот на период ломки хотелось бы иксы поиметь
<Baatt> чтоб на начальном этапе не сильно много времени за манами проводить
<sharikoff> неее
<sharikoff> надо сразу в бой
<sharikoff> ты чо не десантник чтоли
<Baatt> тык с временем рамс :))
<sharikoff> тем победа будет слаще
<Baatt> жына из дома выгонит :)
<sharikoff> а ты ssh и с работы
<Baatt> :))) если выгонят с работы - тож ниче хорошего :)
<sharikoff> потихонечку можно
<sharikoff> тем более в этом никто не сечет
<sharikoff> тебе за работу зачтется
<Baatt> я вообще сначала поставил фринас, но в нем сильно бесят его слеты по питанию :((
<Baatt> тык понятно что не сечет, но работа-то сама не сделается
<ubuntar> значит ты не правильно работаешь-не остаётся свободное время)
<ubuntar> *неправильно
<sharikoff> у меня фринас
<sharikoff> все норм
<Baatt> ну тык пади через UPS подключен?
<sharikoff> который с меня ростом
<Baatt> я ж не одмин, это у них если ниче не делает, значит хороший :)
<sharikoff> дааа
<Baatt> а на моей пахать надо перманентна
<Baatt> :)
<Baatt> ну вот, а мне чета упску дома не охота ставить, да и не влезет она туда, где я место под нас приглядел
<Baatt> а при перетыке питания у фринас валятся все маунты :((
<sharikoff> ниче там не валится
<sharikoff> все работает
<sharikoff> там же ось? ось
<sharikoff> так сделай в автозапуске ремаунт
<sharikoff> вот поэтому ты работаешь а я курю
<sharikoff> потому что у меня все заскриптовано
<sharikoff> ибо ленивый я и по сто раз одно и то же делать не люблю
<Baatt> хмм, точно, про эт я не подумал
<Baatt> но работаю я не поэтому :) у меня работа не связана с постоянным деланьем одного и того же :)
<sharikoff> думать надо головой а соображать мозгами (с)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> Baatt: это я к примеру
<sharikoff> насчет работы
<sharikoff> ты не обижайся
<sharikoff> я вредный просто
<Baatt> да лана, я не обидчивый :)
<SAPetrovich> я не обидчивый, убью  и забуду )))
<Baatt> :)
<sharikoff> я не злопамятный
<sharikoff> я просто злой и память у меня хорошая
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, а давно проверял?
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: это поговорка =)
<SergeyIT> не помню такой ))
<sharikoff> на свете есть много вещей друг мой Горацио...
<SergeyIT> во... это мне что-то напоминает
<sharikoff> http://lib.ru/SHAKESPEARE/hamlet_goracio.txt
<Snowdrift> все привет
<Snowdrift> вопрос такой есть бинарный файл который просто запускается. как его запускать сделать чтоб он создовал pid файл ? у него нет некаких хелпов
<portos> squid -z /var/squid/cache 2145728 - ребятки так правильно создавать директорию под свап?
<sharikoff> просто squid -z
<sharikoff> он с конфига возьмет
<sharikoff> или дефолт
<portos> просто не создается тоже
<SAPetrovich> а что грит
<portos> в конфиеге так прописано  cache_dir ufs /home/spool/squid 2145728 а говорит вот что http://paste.pro/5132261
<sharikoff> 3 циферки должно быть
<sharikoff> а  тя одна
<sharikoff> типа  cache_dir ufs /home/spool/squid 8 5 3
<portos> 2 097 152  - так?
<sharikoff> portos: http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/squid_cache_dir.txt.html
<SAPetrovich> неа
<sharikoff> читай
<sharikoff> вслух
<SAPetrovich> portos, cache_dir ufs Directory-Name Mbytes L1 L2 [options]
<portos> ребятки а что б я не мучался можно уже готовую строгу под 2ГБ написать?))
<sharikoff> там есть под один в примере
<sharikoff> сделай в 2 раза больше
<sharikoff> =)
<portos> да я так пробовал вроде
<portos> сейчас еще раз попробую
<sharikoff> значит первую чифру
<sharikoff> 2048
<SAPetrovich> portos, http://paste.pro/5132262
<sharikoff> чуть поменьше
<portos> FATAL: Failed to make swap directory /home/spool/squid/00: (13) Permission denied
<sharikoff> айай
<portos> я ж от рута давал команду
<SAPetrovich> с правами проблема
<dmay> skai: предлагаю тогда уж в дополнение к регистрации ввести короткий тест на знание английскава )
<sharikoff> а писать туда буит сквид
<sharikoff> у которого нету прав
<skai> dmay: не спасет.для начала уж лучше русский проверять
<portos> а как ему права нужные дать?
<dmay> оба
<SAPetrovich> squid:squid вроде бы
<SAPetrovich> sharikoff, или proxy:proxy?
<sharikoff> незнаю
<sharikoff> и смотреть нехочу
<SAPetrovich> щас
<SAPetrovich> сек
<SAPetrovich> proxy:proxy
<fox3d> всем привет
<fox3d> а случайно нет никого с Тюмени?
<fox3d> интересует администрирование сервера с убунту
<SergeyIT> fox3d, а в  Тюмени особенности админства есть?
<fox3d> удобнее было бы найти специалиста в своем городе
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=33865.0
<dmay> хтотут?
<fox3d> я тут )
<skai> нетнихто
<Umren> yo
<dmay> Umren: оффтопик8 уже ставил? :3
<SergeyIT> сейчас кого-то дмеить будут...
<dmay> ну а что, ну скучно же
<SergeyIT> это да (
<dmay> а работа счас из ушей полезет >.<
<Umren> dmay: а куда его ставить? у мя всего 4 гига памяти, а грят под виртуалку еще 4 надо
<dmay> будь мужиком, купи ещё 4гига памяти!
<SergeyIT> Umren, прикупить еще - оно того стоит
<dmay> 4гб это-ж нынче не серъёзно
<Umren> dmay: кто тут орал, что он будет работать на 256 мб
<Umren> не ты, [Raiden] :D
<dmay> Umren: так тебе-ж под виртуалку, сам сказал. а я хз что у тебя там родные 4гига съело :3
<SergeyIT> вин8 - значит 8 гигов надо
<Umren> родные? ничо
<dmay> ну так и ставь на них же
<Umren> пфф
<Umren> а нафиг?
<Umren> время убивать на убогий дев привиев
<Umren> как выйдет - посмотрю
<Umren> пока смысла ноль
<dmay> а устраивать потом срачики про взлетит-невзлетит с весомыми аргументами, подкреплёнными личным опытом?
<Umren> яж не эпплофаг, что бы фапать на каждый привиев/скриншот/желтую статью
<Umren> мне если честно, пофиг взлетит не взлетит
<Umren> для планшета интересно будет
<dmay> ой а то линуксоиды не обмусоливали скрины юнити ещё два года назад?
<Umren> но на нем и надо будет смотреть, а не на компе
<dmay> или год ли... сколько ему там нынче?
<Umren> я до сих пор юнити не видел :)
<dmay> ну и ладно, ну не очень то и хотелось (
<dmay> пойду тогда работать, коль вам срачи ненужны (
<Umren> если в планшетах на в8 будет хотя бы 3 юсб, то взлетит :D
<dmay> why 3?
<Umren> кхм.. в полевых условиях что бы мышку клаву подключить проводные и кой нидь внешний хдд если чо?
<skai> devoice dmay?
<dmay> skai: :P
<VeterMir>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<VeterMir> хм, забавно
<VeterMir> Приветствую, народ. Загнался тут с установкой 11.04 с флехи и что-то не идёт - не грузит убунтв
<SergeyIT> VeterMir, и чего пишет?
<VeterMir> вообще ничего. Бут по ходу неправильный, вижу онли мигающий курсор
<VeterMir> но и девайс немного неправильный - вьюсоник планшет на семёрке венде
<SergeyIT> и зачем в нем убунта?
<VeterMir> ммм, мне с ней привычнее...
<VeterMir> венда тоже дело неплохое, но с антивируснёй морлчиться вломину
<SergeyIT> а ей с планшетником как?
<VeterMir> нууууу на асусе r2h работала как родная
<ubuntar> VeterMir: а ты настрой винду, и без антивируса. Многие так делают
<dmay> VeterMir: поставь восьмерку же! а антивирус не нужен. ну если по скачать мокрые киски бесплатно без смс не ходишь, канешн )
<artus> @devoice dmay
<artus> dmay, все, работать
<VeterMir> вы лучше засоветкйте как прикрутить на флешку бунту установщик верно
<ArchAdmin> восьмёрка вышла уже?
<ArchAdmin> VeterMir: grub-install --force /dev/sda (или где там у тебя флешка)
<artus> VeterMir, администрирование, создание загрузочной флешки
<VeterMir> кхм, комп с бунтой в другом городе, на руках есть планшет, флеха на 2 гега и инеты по вифи халявному
<VeterMir> в кафе...
<AndreX> ArchAdmin,  про восьмёрку не в тему канала
<ArchAdmin> AndreX: в тему, т.к. она угрожает линуксу
<ArchAdmin> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31810
<ArchAdmin> нужно что-то с этим делать
<artus> еще 1н паникер
<VeterMir> такие угрозы каждый раз, как выходит новая венда. И каждый раз на деле получается пшик...
<ArchAdmin> artus: ты хочешь сказать в теме написан бред?
<AndreX> все точно не перейдут, это повлияет на спрос
<ArchAdmin> VeterMir: на этот раз они конкретно обоснованы
<artus> ArchAdmin, хочеш пофлудить - на форум
<ArchAdmin> AndreX: 90% перейдёт и на остальных забьюи
<ArchAdmin> artus: я не флужу, я разговариваю
<VeterMir> у семёрки тоже обоснованы были, и защита от вирусни типа...
<ArchAdmin> семёрка не требовала UEFI же
<artus> @voice ArchAdmin
<ArchAdmin> ?
<artus> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<ArchAdmin> лолшто я нарушил? ололо
<artus> @kban ArchAdmin 3600 читай правила
<sig_wall> artus: он щас пойдёт писать абузы админам фриноды :)
<artus> @mode +b ArchAdmin*!*@*
<AndreX> sig_wall, у нас основание есть, оно описано в правилах 2.13
<sig_wall> а потом придёт бажанг и будет спрашивать wtf :)
<artus> sig_wall, 2.5, 2.6, 2.13, так что с головой
<AndreX> )
<sig_wall> artus: и вообще, дайте автовойс
<AndreX> хм у него даже хост описывает его статус))
<VeterMir> ультраисо тоже не помогла =(
<VeterMir> утилитка, которая лежит в исо образе тоже не помогает....
<mva>  <sig_wall> | artus: и вообще, дайте автовойс
<mva> тебе? :)
<sig_wall> ну
<User200[web]> привет
<artus> пошол дальше нести приветы и хорошее настроение людям)
<VeterMir> пойду извращусь с загрузочной дискетой дебиана, созданной на флешке...
<sig_wall> эээшто?
<actronix> Тут есть кто живой?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31814
<portos> люди добрые помогите решить такой вопрос. был установлен сервер dhcp + squid
<portos> интернет работает, два Пк под управлением вин7 друг друга видят. а с двух пк под ХР даже не идет пинг на "соседей"
<portos> интернет на хр машинах есть
<artus> portos, тебе на канал офтопика
<portos> а че я не по адресу?
<portos> может что с сервером не то
<artus> причем тут он? инет есть? есть, все
<portos> так пинг даже не проходит
<skai> и че?не проходит в оффтопике
<skai> значит дело в нем
<skai> на винфак, телепузик
<portos> до того как подключить все через сервер, все работало
<portos> обратно ставил через свич, все гуд
<artus> portos, два Пк под управлением вин7 друг друга видят? вопрос закрыт
<skai> ну так и причем тут проблемы венды, по мановению фазы луны отказывающейся работать к убунте?
<portos> хоть в какую сторону копать то?
<AndreX>  /join ##windows
<skai> от столба и до обеда
<portos> и на том спасибо :D
<Guest23747> как установить видеоплеер на убунту 11.04
<AndreX> sudo apt-get install vlc
<AndreX> там в принципе есть из коробки) totem помоему
<Guest23747> где мона качнуть??
<an4a> там ничего явно качать не нужно
<an4a> программа-установщик (нпример синоптик) сама все скачает и поставит
<Guest23747> а если у меня на рабочей машине нету нета, как тогда.
<Guest23747> )))
<an4a> тогда сложнее
<an4a> но тоже можно
<skai> Guest23747: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/07/ubuntu-synaptic.html
<Guest23747> а родной плеер какие форматы видео читает, или он на все хочен обновления???
<skai> Guest23747: help.ubuntu.ru/manual читал?
<an4a> какие кодеки в системе есть, такие и читает
<AndreX> Guest23747, суть вопроса нужно сразу выкладывать, а то тут телепатов нет чтобы догадатья что у тебя нета нет>_<
<skai> AndreX: не будь так жесток к глупым людям:)они не могут сразу догадаться:)
<AndreX> ок, босс
<Guest23747> Мдя, и на этом спасибо уже сам все сделал))))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<an4a> скажите, пожалуйста, что делает команда rm -r /
<AndreX> man rm
<an4a> просто сейчас нету под рукой линукса, сижу под виндой
<jpds> an4a: Ничего.
<skai> и нафига тогда она тебе:)
<an4a> а такая: rm -rf /
<an4a> и чем они отличаются?
<ubuntar> an4a: кто тебе это сказал?
<jpds> an4a: тоже, ничего.
<ubuntar> *сделать?
<artus> an4a, гугл выдал перманентный бан?
<mva> @voice an4a
<an4a> баш читаю, не поняла цитаты
<ubuntar> an4a: не делай так. Просто не надо,и всё,читай маны,и потом поймёшь
<jpds> an4a: http://pthree.org/2009/01/07/rm-rf/
<jpds> (по английски).
<an4a> а за что плюсик?
<mva> an4a: команда rm удаляет файлы. Ключ -r означает "рекурсивно" (т.е. применимо к директории). Ключ -f означает "форсировать" (игнорировать предупреждения). А / — это корневая директория. Удаление её не возможно, но попытка сделать это
<mva>  — удалит все поддиректории и файлы в ней.
<mva> !voice | an4a
<ubuntuhelp> an4a: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<an4a> спс
<an4a> а какое правила нарушила? Оо
<SergeyIT> вредоносные команды
<mva> оффтоп, вредоносные команды
<mva> ну и плюс вход из-под венды уже даёт +10 очков к "косому взгляду" :)
<an4a> а, тогда извините, я же не знала...
<an4a> винда на работе и только для айона, это так, чтобы не косились )
<SergeyIT> а это почему?
<Umren> казачок то залетный )
<an4a> что почему?
<SergeyIT> почему из под винды нельзя?
<Zogar> а что нельзя?
<paracelsss_> Всем привет
<Zogar> привет
<an4a> привет
<Umren> венда, айон, an4a пациент скорее мертв, чем жив :D
<an4a> не надо, я люблю свою убунтучку, она такая... такая... няшная :D
<an4a> о, кстати, кто может пробовал запускать под wine aion ру офф? у меня что-то не вышло...
<paracelsss_> <an4a> интересная игра? эльфы нибось ))
<Umren> эльфы в стрингах?
<paracelsss_> ))
<an4a> нет, только люди, правда с крыльями
<paracelsss_> бесплатная ?
<an4a> честно говоря мне понравилось больше, чем линейка
<artus> an4a, заканчивай офтопить, тебе на канал вайна
<baronos> если я вместо андройда поставлю убунту он симку как модем определит и будет выход в иньеннет?
<skai> baronos: грибы пошли
<skai> baronos: осень.дожди.но не увлекайся
<skai> не все грибы одинаково полезны
<paracelsss_> <baronos> это ты на планшетник ставиш?
<baronos> неа я теоретически подумал про смарт lg-p350 :)
<paracelsss_> <baronos> я не разбираюсь в этом совершенно. но теоретически если , комп же определяет в смартфонах как модемы.
<paracelsss_> значит может получиться )) только поставится ли убунту туда ?
<baronos> просто я сейчас на дом компе через тимвивер со смарта и по сути я сейчас как линуксе и мне нравиться я даже с ть
<skai> baronos: ну так юзай андроед же
<skai> там же линукс
<baronos> как скажешь)
<mva> хоть там и линукс — он (ведроид) говно
<baronos> согласен
<[Raiden]> Самая крутая опенсорс компания http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31827
<shenmue> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<shenmue> ок
<sig_wall> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<skai> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<helpiptables> Ребята, всем доброго вечера. Нужен человек который поможет с настройко Iptables. Есть желающие помочь?
<mva> @ask
<mva> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mva> !sq
<ubuntuhelp> Как правильно задавать вопросы: http://parallel.ru/cluster/smart-questions-ru.html
<mva> !question
<mva> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mva> helpiptables:
<artus> хе
<kyshtynbai> Ниасилил, видать.
<shenmue> mva суров =)
 * AndreX хм странно, у меня какбудто на нике написано, обращайтесь по любому вопросу ко мне в приват0_0
<artus> AndreX,  /mode AndreX +q  сделай)
<artus> ой, +g
<AndreX> да знаю ))
<AndreX> !pm > shenmue
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, please see my private message
<AndreX> shenmue, не подкалывай))
<shenmue> =)
<Ravkoff> ÷îò ÿ êñòàòè çàáûë, ìîæíî ëè ïèäæèíà ñ indicator-me ñïàðèòü?
<ubuntuhelp> Ravkoff! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Ravkoff> чот я забыл, можно пиджина спарить с indicator-me?
<skai> Ravkoff: не.это аморально.все должно быть по любви
<Ravkoff> внял.
<[Raiden]> да можно наверное
<[Raiden]> я незнаю, но подозреваю )
<skai> [Raiden]: не подозревай.инеграция в vtssaging menu у пиджина уже больше года по дефолту есть.но если уж человек не смог этого заметить, установив пиджин - то ему нельзя
<[Raiden]> ок )
<skai> *messaging
<aleksei`> всем ку
<[Raiden]> в кде просто иконка в трее. И сигналы интерируются с местной нотификацией
<skai> [Raiden]: ну и тут.практически все уже клиенты умеют интеграцию в ме-меню.плюс само меню знает их и встраивает в себя.плюс мона чтото экзотичное интегрировать, просто добавив десктоп файл в папку с вариантами
<[Raiden]> угу, раньше так пиджин добавлял
<paracelsss_> <aleksei`>  ку
<paracelsss_> если кто нибудь знает как открыть плэй лист в vlc напишите пожалусто , как это сделать
<[Raiden]> paracelsss_: вид - плейлист
<[Raiden]> или  ctrl+l
<artus> или тупо перетянуть)
<paracelsss_> <[Raiden]> не тот что проигрывается, а то что был сохранен ранее. и лежит файлом
<artus> да мало ли вариантов
<[Raiden]> paracelsss_: зайди в свойства, выбери что бы открыватьлся vlc
<paracelsss_> ок. сейчас попробую
<paracelsss_> <[Raiden]> дело такое -в этом листе список из каналов ,несолько штук. Он мне открыл его но не показывает сам список каналов, а сам файл показывает. якобы это канал и естественно не проигрывает(
<[Raiden]> я не понял, сорь )
<[Raiden]> открываешь плейлист, начинает игратьяс первая запись, остальные видно в окне плейлиста - так должно быть
<paracelsss_> да так должно быть !-НО ! он показывает на список файлов, а название самого файла(плэй листа) и видно только его название
<paracelsss_> плэй лист называется к примеру ПЛ . когда открываю его . должен выскочить список каналов записанных на нем. Но вместо этого высвечивается ПЛ
<ToGL> всем привет. `sed s/^M//g test.cpp>tmp` что не так, почему в тмп остаются ^М ? (
<[Raiden]> скорее всего ^ спецсимвол
<AndreX> а потому sed -e 's/\^M//g' file > tmp
<[Raiden]> ага
<ToGL> чето такой вариант тоже не фурычит ) Но спасибо. Решил проблему через cat | tr
<User825[web]> народ помогите убрать надпись  "amd  unsupported hardware" система linux mint 11 - только что поставил - видеокарта amd 6790 - проприетарные драйвера поставил - и после этого появилась эта надпись
<Umren> удали проприатные дрова так же как их поставил
<User825[web]> но тогда будет все растянутым - уже пробовал
<AndreX> дрова откуда брал?
<User825[web]> автоматом предложило поставить проприетарные драйвера fglrx - ну поставил и активировал - перезагрузился - и надпись появилась!
<User825[web]> надпись вообще поверх всего - бесит
<User825[web]> ни у кого соображений на этот счет нету?
<AndreX> User825[web], гугля знает http://start-ubuntu.ru/node/158
<AndreX> это с бета дровами такая фигня
<User825[web]> спасиБО!!!!
<User825[web]> я эту инструкцию пропустил почему то:))
<ToGL> а есть где нить чтото типа списка известных проблем для 11.4 ?
<Umren> есть, пишешь гуглу, он те дает решение )
<Umren> если она известная
<ToGL> Ай да гугл не перестает удивлять )
<Umren> да гугл бог :D
<Umren> все зрит
<Umren> в молитвеник отпешишь свои грехи.. то есть в адресную строку.. а он их тебе простит т.е. решит )
<Sergey_IT> не ставь 11.04 и гуглить не надо )
<ToGL> ну у меня так получилось что я начал с 1104 вот сижу познаю )
<Umren> ххзу мя проблем не было
<Umren> с 11.04
<Sergey_IT> ToGL, это переходная модель
<Umren> ну да, 11.04 не оченнь удачная получилась, юнити более адекватным в 11.10 станет
<ToGL> Так я вот и перешел на нее )
<Sergey_IT> 11.10 - еще более переходная
<Umren> не, она полноценная уже
<Sergey_IT> ждем 12.04 )
<ToGL> После видоувс виста я переходных ос не боюсь ))
<Umren> ToGL: ну бубен оч часто меняется как и линукс и это нормально )
<Sergey_IT> ToGL, что ты назвал ОСью?
<AndreX> переходные осы))
<ToGL> ))
<gim_> Новая LTS версия убунты выйдет в этом или следующем году?
<AndreX> следующем
<Umren> gim_: каждые 2 года
<Umren> gim_: предыдущая 10.04 соотв новая 12.04
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Какую функцию в убунту выполняют ключи?
<Alagos> И как сделать что бы пароль для выполнения административных задач просило только один раз?
<stolzus> ключи запоминают пароль на некоторое время для аналогичных действий
<stolzus> если ты об этом
<stolzus> а пароль не надо делать, чтобы 1 раз вводить
<Alagos> Хм... Значит когда я ввожу административный пароль и какое то время его не просит повторно - это ключи?
<stolzus> ну, я думаю ты об этом
<stolzus> потому так и ответил
<Alagos> Да, я об этом
<stolzus> кажется gnome-keyring это
<sig_wall> Alagos: в windows есть UAC, поставь его :)
<mva> <stolzus> | ключи запоминают пароль на некоторое время для аналогичных действий
<Alagos> sig_wall: У меня нет Windows...
<mva> АААААААААААА
<AndreX> sudo -s и выполняй свои задачи скока влезит
<mva> СДЕЛАЙТЕ МЕНЯ РАЗВИДЕТЬ ЭТО
<stolzus> mva: зато он меня понял :)
<sig_wall> mva: развидевать это целая техника, учат в тибете :)
<AndreX> какой уак под линем((
<Alagos> AndreX: чем тебе sudo su не угодил? Но э
<Alagos> это и так понятно, но все делать от рута - это плохо
<AndreX> да без разницы, хоть su хоть -s -i sh ....
<AndreX> просто, что первое пришло наум то и написал))
<Alagos> Та я уже привык вводить пароль постоянно... Просто интересно было какие есть мнения по этому поводу и кто как делает, вообще
<stolzus> я ввожу пароль постоянно
<stolzus> это нормально :)
<artus> mva, :)
<stolzus> потому что задачи, требующие суперюзера не так часты
<mva> Alagos:
<Alagos> А как сделать что бы ключи не просило вводить?
<mva> за sudo su надо ржавым гвоздём насиловать
<mva> потому что sudo -i
<artus> )))
<Alagos> Допустим, если у меня на компьютере есть еще пользователь, но уже без админских прав
<AndreX> su admin
<AndreX> sudo
<artus> Alagos, sudo -u user
<artus> а потом уже рули
<mva> кстати
<mva> у судо при всей его навороченности один недостаток
<mva> его заставить спрашивать у юзера пароль рута, а не его самого сложнее, чем su ;)
<Alagos> Я имею ввиду после входа в систему. Пароль разблокировки брелока или что то такое... Как убрать и зачем он нужен?
<stolzus> это безопасность
<Alagos> Какая безопасность? Что может сделать пользователь, которого даже в группе sudoers нету?
<stolzus> Alagos: ты платишь вводом пароля за свой спокойный сон. что иные программы не залезут в системные файлы
<Alagos> Есть админ. Есть пользователь. Как сделать что бы у пользователя ничего не просило?
<artus> в шею гнать)
<stolzus> Alagos: не лазить пользователю в настройки
<artus> а так листай ман по sudoers )
<artus> на предмет не спрашивания пароля
<Alagos> Так он не в группе судоюзеров
<Alagos> У него брелоки спрашивает
<Alagos> При входе
<AndreX> хм странное он чтото натворил, у меня пас для контейнера паролей один раз спрашивало ито чтобы его установить и больше я это окошко и не видел, хоть под каким юзером
<artus> Alagos, читать ман до просветления)
<Alagos> artus: сем бед - один ответ :)
<artus> Alagos, artus ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/mount, /bin/umount, /bin/kill, /usr/bin/truecrypt, /usr/sbin/pppd и тд, и тп
<artus> с поправкой на свои реалии
<Alagos> Понятно что нужно будет покурить маны. А пока что как то по ламерски можно это сделать?
<Alagos> Что то наподобие штатными гуйными средствами создать пользователя и забить? :)
<artus> жамкаеш в параметрах пользователя дополнительные параметры, для пользователя это с головой
<Alagos> И никакие пароли на разблокировки брелоков не будут вводить его в ступор? :)
<artus> да снеси ты этот брелок нафиг
<artus> толку от него никакого
<Alagos> А что по поводу обновлений? Как их делать во время работы пользователя без каких-либо прав? :)
<artus> вобщето оно и так будет обновлять)
<artus> само по себе ) если галочка стоит)
<artus> ну накрайняк в крон рута закинь строчку)
<Alagos> Спасибо
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/1xTqMqrZ помохайде =) хочу скриников наделать а никак
<artus> чего ты хочеш наделать?
<markmx> скринов штук 30 каждые 50 секунд
<markmx> ну я тупа -ss инкременчу в скриптике, так что так
<markmx> дело происходит на серваке
<markmx> так что такая вот штука
<stringburner> серв, как я понял, без видяхи
<markmx> ффмпег не справляется... делает один кадр, второй уже не делает висит
<markmx> без
<shenmue> пишет нет таково файла
<stringburner> дык без неё и не получится ничего нормально
<stringburner> можно, конечно, попробовать перенаправить сэрой поток куда-нибудь, но это жуткий изврат
<stringburner> значит, нет видеокарты на серве
<stringburner> если даже фреймбуфер не пашет
<markmx> вот... но ффмпег делает кадрик ... на 22 секунде как положено, но вот на 1:06 уже повисает и стоит
<markmx> могу его вывод сделать
<markmx> надо?
<stringburner> сделай
<markmx> стартанул, счас попросил его сделать 3 кадра
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/giDbZiMS вот тут делается три снимка, разделителей нет, но думаю там видно где идет новый снимок... первый снимок делается два других нет
<markmx> 1 - video:307kB audio:0kB global headers:0kB muxing overhead -100.006990% - во
<markmx> 2 - video:0kB audio:0kB global headers:0kB muxing overhead -inf% - вот такая лажа
<markmx> 3 - video:0kB audio:0kB global headers:0kB muxing overhead -inf% - ну и третий так же не сделался
<artus> markmx, -vo jpeg:outdir=/home/username
<markmx> ага, артус, так он создает снимок с именем 00000001.png =))) 10 раз.. .перезаписывая
<markmx> в итоге я получаю один снимок из конца фильма
<artus> markmx, mplayer /home/username/movie.avi -ss 00:20:14 -frames 24 -vo jpeg:outdir=/home/username Эта комманда означает: «Сделай мне 24 скриншота с 20-й минуты и 14-й секунды фильма /home/username/movie.avi и положи их в директорию /home/username».
<artus> я к тому что -vo jpeg, чтоб иксы не просило
<artus> ну и сделай потом реккурсивно переименовку+1
<artus> нафиг извращать этим проигрыватель)
<markmx> ничо не понял.. .как сделать чтобы он сделал скриншот с нужным мне именем?
<markmx> -vo jpeg tmp/$id/$i-$title.jpg
<stringburner> почле его создания твой скрипт должен его переименовывать
<stringburner> потом получать следующий и т.д.
<markmx> а =)) сек счас попробуемс
<artus> markmx, те на 1н фильм тучу скришотов , так ? нафиг заморачивать этим менкодер если можно потом готовые переименовать)
<stringburner> правильно, нехай скрипт всё делает
<artus> аля mv *.png pretty_brunette_rayveness_in_fishnets_serves_black_guy(четотам).png
<stringburner> дааа, давненько скриншотов с прона не видал
<Umren> :D
<artus> вернее там проще, просто доклеиваеш к имени готового скриншота спереди фильм
<artus> ток в упор не помню как ) когдато надо было , нашол мин за 5ть)
<[Raiden]> может вам редактор видео надо?
<[Raiden]> где вставил что надо мышкой куда над ои всё
<markmx> хы =)))) пашет =)) пашет засранец =))) пасип =) правда в консоль выводиться дофига всякого мусора... но если подкрасить шрифт в зеленый цвет, то можно с успехом снять матрицу 4 =)
<markmx> чорт =)))) ну реально пашет парни.. .офигенское пасип
<stringburner> Raiden, на серве без видяхи видеоредактор не очень-то юзабелен
<[Raiden]> значит надо помимо удобного редактора ещё комп под него - очевидно же.
<[Raiden]> :)
<stringburner> бесспорно
<stringburner> но бывает, когда кроме серва ничего под рукой нет
<[Raiden]> мб
<markmx> не прав... юзабелен =)) я ffmpeg юзаю для кропинга видяшек и конвертации всего добра в другой формат. правда задачи ставяться из самописной админки, где крутитться флешка и по которой мона указать как обрезать
<artus> прально, и видео в сеть стримить только с гуишного софта)
<artus> стоящего на отдельной машинке)
<markmx> изначально планировалось прям там же и скрин делать но потом решил что все равно к видяшке нужен скринлист
<stringburner> вона как оно
<markmx> так что налупливаем 30 скриншотов, отбираем главный, он подет на морду, ну и 30 склеиваются маджиком в скринлист 5 на 6 или 3 на 10
<markmx> так что от редактора требуется две задачки делать руками - указать кроп и отобрать главный скрин.. .все остальное дальше сделает сервак
<markmx> как бы сказал мой товарищь диджей - Давайте наводним интернет порнографией, пускай нас считают сексуальной мафией.... романтичный чувак блин =)
<markmx> ну вообще пасип.. .круто помогли... реально такой выход хоть и костылек но как хитро
<stringburner> да, баба-раввин с негром - для тонких ценителей
<stringburner> да это ещё не костыль
<markmx> хм... ты по заголовку файла таки нашел видяшку в нете? =)
<markmx> =))))
<stringburner> нет, таки инглиш неплохо учил
<markmx> ну баба равин =))) это ты канеш ... пипец =))) ее просто звать так =)
<stringburner> ы
<stringburner> сорри
<stringburner> хотя в проне и не такое бывает
<markmx> баба равин... интересно... интересно.. .а есть ли в этом направлении что нить7 =)
<stringburner> надо помыслить
<markmx> надо скачать
<raynow> добрый день! извиняюсь что вмешиваюсь в вашу беседу. просто я новичок в убунту и пока еще не совсем ориентирусь что тут к чему. хочу спросить совета по своей проблеме - может кто что подскажет. емеется asus eee pc 1001px с ubuntu 11.04 на борту . проблема 
<stringburner> из околорелигиохного только Лабиринт и Байки из щёлки вспоминаются, про Buttman'a
<markmx> еще раз проблему опиши тока коротко
<stringburner> ghj,ktvf rfrjdf&
<artus> raynow, еще какая проблема)
<markmx> да не ты
<artus> @voice stringburner
<raynow> flash тормозит и при открытии музыки в контакте вся система теряет производительность
<stringburner> дрова на видео нормальные стоят?
<artus> raynow, у вконтакта флеш фиговый, тут плевать на мощность машинки)
<stringburner> VAAPI вроде позволяет немного расшевелить флэш средствами видяхи, не?
<raynow> копался на разных сайтах - говорят intel gma 3150 поддерживается набором дров дистрибутива - в проприетарных не нашел ничего
<stringburner> VAAPI поставь
<artus> raynow, ютуб показывает адекватно ?
<stringburner> попробуй подключить сторонний репозиторий с дровами, или стяни с оф.сайта
<raynow> vaapi ставится посредством центра приложений?
<artus> фсе, это свершилось
<stringburner> вообще да
<stringburner> лучше synaptic пользуй, он поудобнее будет
<raynow> отлично, попробую. надеюсь получиться
<raynow> stringburner, а что это? тоже плеер
<markmx> это менегер паектов
<raynow> т.е. аналог vaapi
<raynow> ?
<markmx> там ищешь нужные тебе дрова и ставишь
<[Raiden]> )
<stringburner> ага
<markmx> если найдешь )
<stringburner> это либы для переложения некоторых вычислений на видеокарту
<[Raiden]> есть только открытые  под интел. Новее обычно лучше + есть смысл погуглить про тюнинг и опции драйвера
<[Raiden]> и всё
<stringburner> например, декодирование HD
<[Raiden]> ваапи по идее может работать в vlc и возможно в мплейер - если его патчить
<[Raiden]> хотя последнее могло измениться
<stringburner> слух прошёл, что флэш его понимать начал
<markmx> http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-010512.htm вот тут много разврата на  тему твоей видяшки... но кажется не к месту... и вообще кто купил такую фигню? если брать асус - то N57 cthb.
<markmx> серию
<markmx> лан =) всем пасип, круто намутил скриншотинг ваще глаз не оторвать...
<raynow> ну ... подвернулось такой взять по дешевке вот и купил
<stringburner> Acer Aspire One A0522-C58kk неплох
<raynow> markmx, спасибо, сейчас же посмотрю там
<dimson64x> всем привет
<raynow1> привет
<stringburner> здорово
<raynow1> уважаемые форумчане, я новичок в убунту. сейчас юзаю натти нарвол 11.04 на азусе еее рс 1001рх. завтра хочу установить рядышком убунту студио. скажите, кто нибудь может что нибудь сказать про данный дистрибутив? стои ли? не могу отзывы про него нагуглить
<artus> зачем тебе его ставить?
<raynow1> я музыкант
<artus> и че?
<raynow1> посоветовали
<raynow1> сказали там все что тебе нужно
<stringburner> studio64 лучше будет
<artus> вот у меня есть черный рояль, как думаеш, если я куплю белый он будет лутше?
<dimson64x> помогите вспомнить гуишную софтину бэкапящую в рилтайме изменения в выбранных директориях
<stringburner> ubuntu studio стояла, юзать можно
<artus> raynow1, все что в нем есть, есть в репозитории, так что дерзай)
<raynow1> artus, так в чем же различие тогда?
<artus> ни в чем )
<stringburner> я так понял, ему нужно realtime-ядро
<artus> только в предустановленом софте)
<stringburner> набор предустановленных на диске программ. вот и вся разница
<artus> stringburner, причем тут ядро?
<artus> и причем здесь studio64 ?
<stringburner> realtime-ядро нужно серверу jack в некоторых ситуациях
<stringburner> studio64 - спецдистр
<artus> пусть он для начала определится чего ему вообще надо)
<stringburner> ну я просто подсказываю, а там пусть сам определяется
<raynow1> я то определился) мне нужен совт для создания и редактирования музыки)
<raynow1> софт*
<artus> какое точное определение
<raynow1> это вопрос?
<artus> это пичаль )
<artus> raynow1, с чем конкретно работать будеш? )
<stringburner> ardour, LMMS, Hydrogen попробуй. первое - DAW, LMMS - типа фруктов, Hydrogen - неплохая такая драм-машинка
<artus> ты бы почитал для начала в интернетах чего есть, на чем работаеть, и тд, и тп
<stringburner> чё за стиль? это важно, набор софта от этого зависит сильно
<raynow1> в общем нужны аналоги фрутти лупс, гитар про и что нить для записи
<stringburner> вместо гитар про - tuxguitar
<raynow1> я так понимаю вы то же музакант?
<raynow1> музыкант*
<stringburner> уодбнее при записи, но не полностью гтп поддерживает (читает прекрасно, а вот с сохранением барабанной дорожеи беда))
<stringburner> да
<raynow1> жму вам руку
<stringburner> светлый говнотрэш играю
<raynow1> альтернатива
<raynow1> в общем с софтом определился - утром посмотрю весь набор программ что вы мне посоветовали - буду разбираться - что к чему
<stringburner> ну, что тут сказать...тебе нужно будет вытянуть несколько наборов плагинов для обработки, особенно пригодятся эмуляторы стеков, ламповых усилков и прочего
<raynow1> спасибо
<raynow1> по крайней мере совет от человека, который имеет к музыке конкретное отношение уже многого стоит
<stringburner> в качестве многополосного компрессора советую MDA MultiBand вместо ковыряния с dssi-vst
<stringburner> он вполне неплох
<stringburner> эксайтеров нет, увы, хотя Calf вроде выпускал оный
<raynow1> чтож, с этим наверное разбираться придется позднее. пока той информации что вы мне предоставили хватит чтобы я на сутки завис перед монитором
<stringburner> компрессоров и эквалайзеров много хороших и разных, там только на вкус и цвет выбирать. Ревербераторы лучшие Freeverb и TAP Reverberator, последний при правильной настройке даёт звук ничуть не хуже коммерческих
<stringburner> предупреждаю сразу - с шумоподавлением будут сложности
<stringburner> так что если есть возможность, стоит приобрести профессиональный внешний интерфейс, который избавит от таких проблем
<raynow1> ну, думаю за этим дело не встанет)
<Zogar> а какой бы лучше "проф внешний интерфейс" взять?
<stringburner> я выходил из положения, давя шум в audacity, но это немного сказывается на качестве результата
<stringburner> m-audio или native Instruments
<stringburner> за нормальную цену больше ничего нет
<stringburner> можно около килобакса угробить на t.c. electronic, но это не очень оправдано для записи домашних демок
<raynow1>  stringburner, спасибо за консультацию. Думаю это будет полезно для меня
<stringburner> если возникнут ещё вопросы, помогу
<raynow1> заранее благодарю)
<Nor8> Загадочный синаптик вместе с кайро предлагает поставить Убунту 1 и гвиббер сервис ))) К чему бы это?
<Escsun> ужас
<Escsun> это ментейнер косячит)
<Nor8> ))) Это я Хубунту 11.10 бетку смотрю ))))
<Nor8> Escsun:Ну хорошо, что хоть третий гном не предлагает сразу, а только пару пакетов )))
<Escsun> Nor8, весело у вас)
<raynow> народ, помогите! зарегистрировался на IRS чтобы участвовать в форуме. теперь при открытии мэссенджера всегда выскакивает окно следующего содержания
<raynow> (03:00:26) NickServ: (notice) This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<raynow> (03:00:26) NickServ: (notice) You are now identified for raynow.
<raynow> что ему от меня надо, не пойму
<raynow> вроде как понял - что такой ник нейм зарегистрирован
<raynow> просит ник сменить
<raynow> или как?
<raynow> люди, подскажите мне пожалуйста что от меня требует сервис NickServ при включении учетной записи IRS выдавая каждый раз это сообщение
<raynow> (03:34:08) NickServ: (notice) This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<sig_wall> <raynow> (03:00:26) NickServ: (notice) You are now identified for raynow.
<sig_wall> raynow: это значит что ты послал пароль никсерву правильный
<sig_wall> а до этого никсерв у тебя его попросил
<raynow> ааааааааааа))))
<raynow> понятно теперь
<raynow> я то думал что кто то еще с таким же именем есть
<raynow> и он теперь каждый раз настойчиво просит меня ник сменить
<raynow> теперь понятно все, спасибо))))
<sig_wall> нне, всё ок
<raynow> скажите, а есть тут кто нибудь кто с VAAPI работал?
<sharikoff> я не
<sharikoff> у мя консоль..
<raynow> проблема в том что у меня асус еее рс 1001рх с жутко тормозящим флэш плеером. посоветовали установить эту штуку. но когда я нашел его в центе приложений - их там высветилось порядка 12 пакетов из которых 1 установлен.  какой нужно ставить интересно
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-23
<xl1034> Можно ли смонтировать ftp в папку?
<FKE> hello everybody!
<FKE> fsck.ext3 Unable to resolve - куда ломиться?
<FKE> хелп плз
<FKE> ночью падал свет, похоже отваливался один из винтов (зеркало)
<FKE> граждане, подсобите советом
<rapidsp> с ливцд грузись
<FKE> да система грузится
<FKE> или серавно?
<FKE> не взлетает вмварь, чно на серваке хостится
<FKE> сервант не мой, и я не линуксоид прямо скажем,
<FKE> хотелосьбы вмварь поднять побыстрей, там контроллер домена (основной) и дхцп о_0
<amigo> vaal2004: curlftpfs
<User774[web]> Привет всем ребят нужна консультация кто поможет?
<User495[web]> Здраствуйте, вопрос: могу ли я восстановить GRUB Ubuntu при помощи live CD другой ОС (в моем случае Mandriva)
<skai> !grub | User495[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User495[web]: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<glyyphq> Привет
<glyyphq> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<glyyphq> !man samba
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='man samba'
<glyyphq> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<baronos> мне так вчера и не ответили можно ли в пиджине откл. сообщения в чате о пользователях которые вышли и вошли
<Hello> privet
<Hello> wfdsfsd
<Hello> Privet
<Hello> est kto?
<User207[web]> hi
<User207[web]> est kto?
<User207[web]> nuzhna konsultacia)
<User207[web]> kakie luchshe packeti ustanovit na internet - shluz)
<User207[web]> kakie-to firewalli mozhet? chto posovetuete?
<stringburner> iptables
<User207[web]> a cactus?
<stringburner> yt ghj,jdfk
<stringburner> не пробовал
<User207[web]> pri ustanovke zaprosilo varianti: dns variant podoydet dlya shluza?
<stringburner> а шлюз какую роль выполняет?
<stringburner> если он просто стоит в качестве веб-фильтра/файрволла, то нафиг не нужен DNS
<User207[web]> nu tam budet shluz i server ceti
<stringburner> а провайдер предоставляет услуги DNS?
<stringburner> в такой сети лучше, кстати, назначить всем клиентам статические IP, чтобы было проще создавать правила для отдельных пользователей
<User207[web]> хз
<User207[web]> ну dns он нам предостовляет
<stringburner> в любом случае стоит
<stringburner> отключить нетрудно, если что
<User207[web]> =)
<stringburner> еслди предоставляет, он может не понадобиться
<User207[web]> провайдер нам дает статический IP
<stringburner> уже хорошо
<User207[web]> "в такой сети лучше, кстати, назначить всем клиентам статические IP, чтобы было проще создавать правила для отдельных пользователей" - а права привязывать к другим критериям можно?
<User207[web]> ну чтоб не по IP, а по mac-адресу машини например)
<sig_wall> можно
<stringburner> по маку тоже можно
<User207[web]> и такой вопрос: целесообразно ли с точки зрения безопасности сети делать интернет шлюз и сервер сети на одном сервере?
<User207[web]> :)
<stringburner> думаю, что безопасно
<User207[web]> спс
<stringburner> кусать пользователей такой сервер точно не будет
<stringburner> политики безопасности надо правильно настроить (запретить всё, что не разрешено явно, распределить доступ и пр.)
<User207[web]> а вот тоже хочу перевести файл-сервер на ubuntu - но такой вопрос: там же олжна быть самба в таком случае?
<stringburner> конечно
<stringburner> к тому же неплохо реализованная
<User207[web]> а как с вирусами тогда?
<stringburner> а что вирусы? она нативная
<User207[web]> ну с компов юзеров если будут попадать-файл-сервер же)
<stringburner> сервер от этого нек умрёт
<stringburner> а юзерам по башке почаще давать надо и антивирь ставить
<User207[web]> а защиту какую-то на всякий случай можно поставить?
<stringburner> можно завести на серве антивирь, чтобы фильтровал весь трафик
<User207[web]> какой посоветуешь?)
<stringburner> ClamAV, Dr. Web, Kaspersky работают
<User207[web]> хм... надо поискать на касперского стоиомть лицензии для серверов
<stringburner> если б ещё каспер так проц не кушал
<User207[web]> сильно грузит?
<stringburner> заметно
<User207[web]> блин(
<User207[web]> clamav просто от троянов толком не защишает =(
<stringburner> на десктопе с 2GHz Celeron было явно заметно
<stringburner> ну да
<stringburner> веб ест ресутсов поскромнее
<User207[web]> у сервера проц 2,3
<User207[web]> будет тормозить?
<stringburner> но autorun-вирусы пропускает
<stringburner> стоит попробовать триальную версию
 * sig_wall на самба-сервере юзал clamav
<stringburner> повезёт - можно тсавить
<User207[web]> точно, спасибо)
<User080[web]> вопрос скачал русскую сборку убунту когда установил без флешки не запускается что делать
<stringburner> ты не установил загрузчик на хард
<stringburner> либо загрузчик на харде без флэшки не стартует
<User080[web]> как исправить
<stringburner> ты её на флэшку ставил?
<User080[web]> нет на жесткий
<User207[web]> а лучше какую выбрать версию на установку - 10.4 серверная или 11.04 полная?
<stringburner> серверную
<stringburner> там меньше ненужного
<LightDiver> жжош
<User207[web]> ок, спс
<LightDiver> тогда уж альтернативную установку
<User207[web]> почему?
<stringburner> проверь настройки груба, попробуй удалить оттуда записи о флэшке
<LightDiver> потому что серверная собрана с другими параметрами как минимум
<User207[web]> мне на сервер надо
<LightDiver> ааа.. ну тогда да
<stringburner> ну так и серверную и ставь
<User207[web]> интернет-шлюз и сервер локальной сети)
<User080[web]> спасибо
<User207[web]> какую лучше?)
<stringburner> а вообще, WinXP Professional SP3 от Зверя - лучшее для сервера
<User080[web]> вопрос не вижу свою вебкамеру
<stringburner> два трояна уже в дистрибутиве
<stringburner> не соскучишься с администрированием
<User207[web]> =)
<stringburner> линух скучный, настроил раз - и больше нехрен делать
<LightDiver> пока не обновишь
<User207[web]> )))))))))
<stringburner> тож верно
<User207[web]> а как обновишь-глючит?
<LightDiver> не работает
<User207[web]> почему?
<LightDiver> "Редкая убунта долетит до следущего обновления"(с)
<stringburner> так что лучше при переходе на новую версию чистую установку делать
<User207[web]> =)
<User207[web]> а-а
<LightDiver> причины всегда разые, но выживают меньше половины
<stringburner> не знаю, у меня 10.10 долетала до 11.04
<User207[web]> а если это файл-сервер, то как тогда?
<LightDiver> меня вот что интересует, тут помнит кто школьный курс математики?
<Amblnb> LightDiver: Скорей не долетит, а перелетит
<LightDiver> Amblnb: Точно, ошибся
<User080[web]> как настроить вебкамеру
<stringburner> бэкап > установка новой версии > настройка
<User207[web]> там столько файлов, что хз куда копировать(
<stringburner> User 080, выхлоп lsusb  покажи
<stringburner> полный бэкап делаешь
<LightDiver> User080[web]: А с чего ты решил, что камера не работает?
<User207[web]> много места займет(
<stringburner> ну а что ж ты хотел? бэкап такой бэкап...
<User207[web]> ну да(
<Amblnb> Настраивать можно через Cheese, хотя может там не настройка, а только тесты..
<User080[web]> потомучто ее нет в оборудование
<LightDiver> А ты ее использовать пробовал?
<stringburner> User 080 [web], выхлоп lsusb  покажи
<User207[web]> тогда пойду устанавливать, если что-отпишу)
<User080[web]> что такое выхлоп
<LightDiver> лог на пб
<stringburner> вывод в консоль
<stringburner> зайди в консоль, напиши lsusb, нажми ентер
<stringburner> что напишет - шли сюда или в pastebin
<LightDiver> сюда не стоит
<LightDiver> нужно на пасту
<User080[web]> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 004: ID 12d1:1436 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.  Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0402:7675 ALi Corp.  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<stringburner> вижу модем и какой-то девайс ALi Corp
<stringburner> второй, видимо, и есть веб-камера
<stringburner> запусти скайп
<User080[web]> не запускается
<stringburner> Cheese установлен?
<User080[web]> не знаю я недавно убунту установил
<stringburner> а скайп ставил вообще?
<User080[web]> ставил он у меня не пошел выдает ошыбку
<stringburner> эээ...второй девайс, походу, кардридер
<User080[web]> у вебкамера и картридер встроены в нетбук
<stringburner> у тебя у нему модем подключен?
<User080[web]> нет модем подключен к USB
<User080[web]> да кнетбуку
<Amblnb> Это ещё и нэтбук
<stringburner> веб-камеры в списке устройств реально нет
<User080[web]> как ее установить
<User207[web]> а если на версию 10.04 установить графическую оболочку с 11.04-глючить не будет?
<stringburner> стоп...серв с гуями? мсье тонкий  извращенец
<User207[web]> не, это уже на десктоп
<stringburner> если установишь, вытянешь в итоге почти все пакеты из нового дистра, смысла нет
<Amblnb> Наверно поискать дрова. Например v4l2
<stringburner> User080 [web], какая модель нетбука
<User207[web]> ну смотри
<Amblnb> У убунтухелпа помоему была страничка со списком поддерживаемых устройств из коробки..
<User207[web]> будет 2 сервера, и один комп админский - все на ubuntu
<User080[web]> emachines 355-131Gikk
<User207[web]> yна админский комп надо графическая оболочка) а то установил, а там ее нет)
<User207[web]> на компе версия 10.04 сейчас, туда оболочку от 10.04 ставить или от 11.04?
<Amblnb> User207[web]: Ставил бы из ДВД там есть пукт сервер и пункт установить оболочку
<User207[web]> а выбор типа сервера есть?
<User207[web]> может тогда с двд и на сервер ставить?
<User207[web]> ну там, днс-сервер, почтоый и т.д. - есть выбор?)
<stringburner> нет, для сервета отдельный образ качай
<User207[web]> двд или сд?
<stringburner> поставить можно всё, но замучаешься хлам выгребать
<stringburner> CD должно хватить
<Amblnb> Да и в синоптике есть параметр установить обязательные пакеты для ЛАМПа или Кубунты или медибунты, тоесть вобщем установить всё что надо в ту сестему которая уже установлена.
<stringburner> самба, фтп, файрвол, фильтр - не так много
<User207[web]> а хлам обычно какой бывает?
<stringburner> лишние либы, компиляторы, та же графика
<User207[web]> на производительность влияет сильно?
<stringburner> на админском компе можешь сделать sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<stringburner> да
<Amblnb> Сам по себе сервер ненуждается в графической оболочке..
<stringburner> особенно навороченные DE вроде кедов или гнома
<User207[web]> делал - оно пишет что не может найти нужные файлы
<stringburner> кеды память жрут безбожно и насилуют видеокарту, гном любит процессор
<stringburner> включи внешние репы
<User207[web]> репы?
<stringburner> репозитории
<User207[web]> как, подскажите, плз
<User207[web]> =)
<User207[web]> диск вставить?
<stringburner> не
<User207[web]> команда?
<stringburner> хотя можешь попробоватть и с диска
<Amblnb> Убунту твеак поставить )
<User207[web]> твик- это что?)
<stringburner> настройщик такой
<User207[web]> а-а)
<User207[web]> нету на сд =(
<User080[web]> как камеру включить
<Amblnb> Ubuntu Tweak
<User207[web]> конпку на нойуте нажми
<stringburner> на админском компе вообще иксы хотя бы есть?
<User207[web]> ubuntu сейчас поставил
<User207[web]> <+User080[web]> на ноуте кнопкам fn есть?
<Amblnb> User207[web]: У него нет
<Amblnb> *нэт
<User207[web]> модель ноута какая?)
<stringburner> значит, должен быть другой переключатель
<stringburner> у одной подруги на ноуте тошиба никак вайфай не хотел работать, а оказалось, что на корпусе рядом с кардридером переключатель есть
<stringburner> включил - как часы заработало
<stringburner> убунта 11.04, если кого интересует
<User207[web]> эх, юзеры)
<stringburner> так что осмотри нетбук на предмет кнопок на корпусе, и вообще, хорошо бы мануал внимательно почитать
<User597[web]> Всем доброго дня
<stringburner> и вам доброго
<User597[web]> помогоите советом, не могу решить проблемму одну. Поставил недавно убунту 11.04 на бук. Вчера все работало, сегодня после загрузки гриб черный экран
<User214[web]> помогите решить проблему с wifi...а точнее медленно работает на лине... но в то время на виндозе летает
<stringburner> User214, попробуй в лине поменять размер MTU на 1500
<User214[web]> Скорость интернета 30-50кб
<User207[web]> а роутер какой?
<User214[web]> Mtu настройки где находятся?
<Amblnb> stringburner: А на лине это стандартными способами меняется?
<Amblnb> А вот значение можно глянуть в сетевых инструментах
<User214[web]> 1500 стоит
<User214[web]> МТУ
<Amblnb> Чего-то непойму, обновления хромиума перестали появлятся каждые несколько часов. Теперь они вылазят раз в несколько суток О_о
<User214[web]> 121,5 Mbps скорость соединения
<User214[web]> но при этом все 30-50
<User214[web]> кб
<Amblnb> А шифрование, а тепреротура на ощуп?
<User207[web]> а такой вопрос: допустим на файл-сервере сделать графическую оболочку- зашел, запустил, сделал что надо, деактивировал графическую оболочку - вышел
<User207[web]> можно так?
<User597[web]>  помогоите советом, не могу решить проблемму одну. Поставил недавно убунту 11.04 на бук. Вчера все работало, сегодня после загрузки гриб черный экран
<User207[web]> запусти live cd, если запустится - значит нормально, если нет - ноут в ремонт)
<stringburner> ядро обновлял?
<User207[web]> :)
<Amblnb> Выбери другое ядро или режим востановления
<Amblnb> Или перебей рас только вчера поставил
<User597[web]> режим востановления ждет команду что бы я написал. Что там писать?
<User214[web]> у меня линукс минт стоит... именно на нем могут быть проблемы с вай фай скорстью?
<Amblnb> Там есть пункт востановить повреждённые пакеты.
<User207[web]> а такой вопрос: допустим на файл-сервере сделать графическую оболочку- зашел, запустил, сделал что надо, деактивировал графическую оболочку - вышел
<User207[web]> можно так?
<User207[web]> ау
<stringburner> теоретически можно
<User207[web]> просто файл-сервер так удобней дам инить
<User597[web]> с live cd загрузился комп, видно кстановленная убунту не подключает монитор при загрузке
<User207[web]> *админить
<stringburner> ставил дрова проприетарные на видео?
<User597[web]> как это сделать, если не могу загрузить установленную версию
<Amblnb> User207[web]: Может тогда лучше установить хубунту или мобильную версию и не выключать графику, бо затраты небольшие будут?
<User207[web]> хм... нужна самба
<User207[web]> компы под виндой
<stringburner> ну так ставь и настраивай
<stringburner> она на линуксе вполне рабочая
<User207[web]> а чем эти версии от обычной отличаются?
<stringburner> можно openbox в качестве графической оболочки завести
<stringburner> xubuntu использует XFCE в качестве среды рабочего стола, он легче кедов и гнома
<User207[web]> спс
<User207[web]> глюков не будет, если подключать папки юзеров у них на компах как сетевые диски?
<User207[web]> ?
<SergeyIT> ку
<stringburner> не
<stringburner> не должно быть
<Amblnb> Никогда недолжно, но всегда находят )
<User207[web]> )))
<User806[web]> проблемы с переключателем раскладки клавы
<User806[web]> что делать?
<Retrik> Подскажите пожалуйста как установить 32-x битные библиотеки раньше помню был ia32-libs пакет но сейчас нет в реопозиториях, а офф сайт недоступен
<SergeyIT> User806[web], извечный вопрос )
<User806[web]> не переключает комбинацией алт шифт. нужно мышкой тыкать
<User806[web]> что делать а?
<Amblnb> Может там что-то другое настроил?
<Amblnb> Например контрал+шифт
<SergeyIT> User806[web], в ГУИ или консоли?
<User806[web]> в ГУИ
<saturn]> Пожалуйста подскажите что же мне делать? Уже спрашивал, но не получил ответа. Вчера не ноутбук поставил убунту 11.04, все работало, сегодня после загрузки grub черный экран и все. Что делать, помогите пожалуйса. Видюха ATI Radeon, так понимаю не подÐ
<SergeyIT> saturn]: РџРѕР¶
<saturn]> дрова ставил
<SergeyIT> !255 > saturn]
<ubuntuhelp> saturn], please see my private message
<saturn]> как?
<SergeyIT> saturn]: что, как?
<Amblnb> Тут  многие это текст не прочли
<saturn]> please see my private message
<SergeyIT> !255 | saturn]
<ubuntuhelp> saturn]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<[koshka]> приветы))
<SergeyIT> бр... то есть ку )
<sig_wall> поправьте уже мессагу про 255 символов. что ограничение не 255 символов на сообщение, а 512 байт на строку. отнимите от 512 байт длину служебной инфы (PRIVMSG + канал), получите что надо резать на 450 байтах :)
<Amblnb> Помню раньше квирк мог нормально работать и с 1000 символов )
<saturn]> SergeyIT может дадите ссылку на решение этой проблеммы
<sig_wall> saturn]: просто не пишите строки больше 220 символов
<[koshka]> Серега))как дела?че тут нового??
<saturn]> Вчера не ноутбук поставил убунту 11.04, все работало, сегодня после загрузки grub черный экран и все.
<[koshka]> кстати. как там смотреть какой клиент у человека и какая операционка??
<SergeyIT>  [koshka], скучно тут стало (
<sig_wall> [koshka]: /ctcp человек VERSION
<User207[web]> чего?
<SergeyIT> saturn], я 11.04 еще не видел )
<[koshka]>  спасибо)))
<[koshka]> у меня ок операционка :-D
<Retrik> кто вкурсе что за multiarch в убунте 11 04
<SergeyIT> [koshka], дмея всё дмеят, других войсят и банят
<[koshka]> :-D ясно все
<[koshka]> в убунте есть че нового? у меня вот снова че то с железом..
<[koshka]> надо в ремонт отнести
<[koshka]> artus|znc|, хватит спать!!!
<Amblnb> А почему он должен в ремонт нести твой комп? о_О
<SergeyIT> [koshka], чего сломала?
<User806[web]> Текстовые документы то что были в винде отображаются в линуксе криво
<User806[web]> русски шрифт точнее
<User806[web]> и в проигрыватели каракули какие то
<Amblnb> В винде была кодировка СР-1251
<User806[web]> вместо русского
<SergeyIT>  User806[web], установи кодировку в редакторе cp1251
<Amblnb> А  в линуксе кошерный УТФ-8
<[koshka]> Серег)))я ни чего не ломала... два месяца дома не было. и он короче работать перестал
<SergeyIT>  User806[web], в проигрователе - отдельная тема, смотри форум
<[koshka]> мама ни че не трогала))) видать кондеры..
<SergeyIT> [koshka], переткни платы/разъемы, может просто контакты
<[koshka]> Amblnb,  ты вообще о чем??
<SergeyIT> [koshka], батарейку на маме проверь
<[koshka]> да он работал.. он не был выклбчен. а потом она звонит и говорит что вырубился сам и не включается
<[koshka]> батарейку меняла буквально в мае месяце
<User806[web]> поменял вроде на русском в текстовом доке. но значок отображающий внутреннее содержание всеравно на каракулях
<Amblnb> [20110923|11:17.09] <[koshka]> ... + [20110923|11:17.21] <[koshka]> ... + [20110923|11:19.23] <[koshka]> artus|znc|, хватит спать!!!
<[koshka]> и??))) к чему фраза про комп? я и сама в состоянии отнести его. да и живем иы в разных городах)))
<SergeyIT> [koshka], тогда плохо (особенно если нет упса и был скачок напряжения...)
<[koshka]> блин)))не совсем еще попадаю по этим кнопкам))
<[koshka]> упс есть
<Amblnb> User806[web]: Редактор может устанавливать дополнительный флаг кодировки, а может и не устанавливать. Вот если его нет то прога сама должна думать в какой кодировке там всё написано. Если не придумает то выбирает ту что по умолчанию..
<SergeyIT> [koshka], а по-включению пищит хотя бы
<[koshka]> он включается и зависает намертво
<[koshka]> весной такая шняга была из за кондеров на материнке
<Amblnb> [koshka]: Ну так надо отнести, а он спит, и я тоже непонял как он может помочь с этим )
<SergeyIT> [koshka], значит проверять по-блочно, если есть возможность
<[koshka]> но проверить я их ща ни как не могк..
<actronix> привет
<[koshka]>  Amblnb, просто ты не в курсе многих вещей. давно ты на этом канале??
<[koshka]> приветы
<Amblnb> Давно не не часто )
<Amblnb> *но
<[koshka]> давно, это сколько лет?)))
<User806[web]> дайте ссылку на редактирование Кривого шрифт в Audasious
<Amblnb> ТОчней не часто я, а не мой ник )
<[koshka]> гугли чувак)))
<Amblnb> [koshka]: С бунты 8.10
<User806[web]> часто работаю с музыкой и easytag долго работает
<User806[web]> есть другое решение 7
<User806[web]> ?
<actronix> что значит долго не работает?
<actronix> почему то есть долго?
<actronix> нормально
<Amblnb> Наверно должно
<Amblnb> Шиза прогресирует просто )
<User806[web]> все решил проблему
<User806[web]> спасибо
<User806[web]> $ LC_ALL="ru_RU.CP1251"${?artist:${artist} - }${?album:${album} - }${title}
<actronix>  в конфйигах редактора?
<fr1lancer> Ping
<[koshka]> мне нравится название улиента под жабу
<[koshka]> понг
<[koshka]> Жаброид :-D
<fr1lancer> Znaet li kto - est' li vozmojnost' po icq uznat' ip adres cheloveka!??
<[koshka]> нет
<fr1lancer> bad bad
<[koshka]> раньше было видно в сети только.
<actronix> а включить нормальную кодировку религия не позволяет?
<[koshka]> через почту вроде можно
<fr1lancer> a vzlom stranici v kontakte dast li takuu vozmojnost' kak dumaete!?
<stringburner> нет
<[koshka]> не даст
<Amblnb> fr1lancer: Попросить его что-то тебе перекинуть из файлов
<[koshka]> позвони и спроси лично :-D
<stringburner> некоторые вообще не скрывают свой ip, подключаясь к аське
<[koshka]> ну некоторые клиенты его и не показыают
<fr1lancer> blin
<Amblnb> А смысл скрывать динамический ип? )
<[koshka]> и если он динамический.. толк от этого
<actronix> хех
<fr1lancer> nedavno priyatel choto tam zakazal po kiwi
<fr1lancer> ego kinuli
<stringburner> пока клмент подключен, толк есть
<actronix> а если он белый?
<SergeyIT> fr1lancer, правила читай, а то забанят
<gaga_rin> здаров псоны
<stringburner> и учебники инглиша тоже
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: q
<fr1lancer> ya ne mogu inache pisat' - lan budu molchat'
<Amblnb> Если белый то надо ставить роутер и не использовать бридж
<actronix> ну это защита
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, здорово! )
<actronix> Правда бестолковая
<[koshka]> ))
<gaga_rin> тут о5 чтото ломают?
<gaga_rin> или чинят?
<[koshka]> говорят не по делу
<SergeyIT> и то и другое
<gaga_rin> 74 безумных бубунтавода
<actronix> Очень безумных
<Amblnb> А вдруг тут не только 1 бот?
<gaga_rin> 73 чорт я про бота забыл
<[koshka]> а у меня не убунту)))
<gaga_rin> 72
<actronix> а что у тебя?
<[koshka]> у меня андроид :-D:-D
<gaga_rin> у мну тожиш не бубунта
<Amblnb> Статистика быстро падает. Зато флад на канале стремительно растёт ))
<actronix> Ну это выродок линукса, так что дальний родственник
<User806[web]> как писать в адресную строку?
<User806[web]> комбинация какая ?
<actronix> CTRL+L
<actronix> не оно?
<actronix> оно
<Amblnb> Не знал о_О
<SergeyIT> а у меня много убунт - значит 80 где-то
<[koshka]> ну дома у меня убунту. 10.04))
<actronix> Я себе вчера дебиан поставил,  а туту убунта
<User526[web]> тут
<Amblnb> там
<gaga_rin> здесь
<gaga_rin> здание
<gaga_rin> здоровье
<User526[web]> для ubuntu 10.04 графическая оболочка от 11.04 gjljqltn/=
<User526[web]> подойдет?
<gaga_rin> 0_о куда ?
<gaga_rin> подойдёт?
<stringburner> задолбаешься зависимости разгребать
<User526[web]> понял, качаю 10.04 двд)
<Amblnb> Её же скоро менять
<gaga_rin> вот кстати есть же люди которые сидят на дсп убунтах, вот кончиться поддержка они обновяца до 12 чтото там и будет у них нереальная попоболь с гном 3 или юнити
<User526[web]> так мне надо графику скачать
<User526[web]> какое решение предлагаете?)
<Amblnb> Я вот думаю может скачать свежую бунту и поставить на флешку. Бо она уже почему-то не грузится (( Что-то с её загрузочным наверно
<gaga_rin> Amblnb: качай новый debian
<gaga_rin> и всё
<Amblnb> .png &.svg
<Amblnb> gaga_rin: А что в нём?
<User806[web]> какой вайн самый последний и хорошо работающий ?
<User806[web]> версия я имею ввиду
<Umren> Amblnb: пакеты двухлетней давности
<gaga_rin> ооооо
<Amblnb> Так хочется же новенького )
<gaga_rin> вам шашечки или ехать ?
<Amblnb> из серии свн )
<stringburner> ставь debian sid
<Amblnb> Там годичной давности?
<stringburner> хз, хз, давно не следил за ним
<Umren> Amblnb: да, там годичной )
<gaga_rin> а что "небыло печали апдейтов накачали" это образ жизни?
<Umren> тогда ему в арчеводы
<stringburner> видать, да
<stringburner> я пока с 10.04 лтс не собираюсь слазить. не падает - и фиг с ней
<Umren> у мя и 11.04 не падает
<gaga_rin> посморел бы я на него где нить в офисе.
<stringburner> песни поёт, в интернеты пускает, музыку записывает
<Umren> и 10.10 не падала 0
<Umren> с системой чето натворят, потом винят убунту :D что пол не грузится
<Umren> *мол
<stringburner> ну да, это как зверь-сд ставить, с троянами с сборке
<stringburner> и бз антивиря по сети бегать
<stringburner> я одного чувака знаю, так он на новом компе звук уронил в первый час работы в бубунте
<Umren> ну я думаю он бы порнобанер еще бы быстрее словил в икспи
<stringburner> ну да, он ко мне частенько обращается по таким мелочам, думаю ему лайв-сд подарить и научить баннеры убивать
<Umren> да ему надо просто с лайв сд работать
<stringburner> точно
<Umren> не устанавливая систему
<stringburner> или из sandbox на виртуалке
<Umren> каждый раз по новому ))
<Umren> порнобанер? сломалось? перезагрузись!
<stringburner> угу, и диск чугунный, чтоб не царапался
<Amblnb> Лучше из алмаза но дорого )
<stringburner> у меня ещё веселее было, принёс один крендель нетбук, попросил вин ХРень переставить, ничем не мотивировал. загружаю, думаю, что там жопа - ан нет, всё ок, только установлено всякого фонового дерьма на 3 минуты загрузки
<gaga_rin> лучше просто руки оторвать
<stringburner> так ему надо было, оказывается, в итоге ... удалить из трея кучу значков
<Amblnb> и пришить туда где откуда выросли )
<stringburner> не, так не пойдёт, придётся всё равно учить
<stringburner> кстати, не знает кто, что с репом Medibuntu? что-то не очень ровно работает
<SergeyIT> stringburner, на основном сервере?
<stringburner> ну да
<stringburner> я зеркала не добавлял
<User386[web]> что озночает файл debconf
<stringburner> не знаешь - значит не трогай
<User386[web]> про открыл сетевой монитор а тонг там стоит как зомби
<SergeyIT>  User386[web], man debconf
<stringburner> в консольке, если не щнаешь где
<User386[web]> что значит зомби
<stringburner> User386[web], http://cooper.ezlibrary.com/articles/2009/02/24/zombie-processes-in-linux
<User386[web]> часто мигает пустое окно "запускается debconf" xnj 'nj pyfxbn
<paracelsss_> привет всем!
<stringburner> хай
<SergeyIT> наливай
<Retrik> как исправить ошибку segmentation fault, стоит ubuntu 64 битная 10.04 и я так подозреваю это от того что надо 32 битные библиотеки,
<Retrik> но я не знаю как их установить
<stringburner> поищи в synaptic
<stringburner> они есть в репозиториях
<Retrik> нет возможности )
<Retrik> из репозиториев вроде удалили ia32-libs тк убунту свою утилиту делают multiarch хотя фиг знает как её пользоваться и где инфу по ней найти
<User119[web]> тут
<HellSpawn1> Народ. Кто на Hyper-V Ubuntu Server 10.04 x64 ставил? Столкнулся с проблемой при использовании больших дисков
<User119[web]> посоветуйте какие-небудь проги на Ubuntu для контроля пользователей)
<HellSpawn1> с ubuntu server на hyper-v работал кто-то ?
<Umren> HellSpawn1: если хочешь получить ответ быстро то #ubuntu-server :D
<HellSpawn1> ща попробую .. спс
<Umren> а то явление не частое.. на гипер-в ставить бубен)
<User119[web]> ау
<User119[web]> посоветуйте программы для сервера на ubuntu)
<Umren> User119[web]: chmod, chown
<User119[web]> а для контроля пользователей? ну, куда ходят в сети, какой траффик
<Umren> iptables :)
<stringburner> iptables настрой, и не будут ходить куда не надо
<User119[web]> =)
<User119[web]> ну а так чтоб видно было куда ходит?
<kyshtynbai> Сквид поставь
<kyshtynbai> и через него
<SergeyIT> User119[web], видеокамеры повесь
<User119[web]> та причем тут это)
<User119[web]> есть kerio в винде, а тут что?
<Umren> User119[web]: iptables
<Umren> настраиваешь, филтруешь, показывает чо где
<Umren> может те и траффик показывать и кто куда ходил
<User119[web]> e[ns
<User119[web]> ухты
<User119[web]> а еще посоветовали кактус
<User119[web]> как он вам?
<kyshtynbai> Курни этот ман http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/iptables/ хорошее руководство по iptables
<User119[web]> спс
<User119[web]> а кактус как вам?
<stringburner> работает
<Umren> кактус тоже ничо
<User119[web]> а лучше что?
<Umren> лучше iptables
<User119[web]> а у нее грфический вид есть?
<Umren> кактус это немного из другой сферы все равно
<Umren> графический вид на сервере?
<User119[web]> а какая разница между ними?)
<Umren> может тебе обратно на винду?
<User119[web]> зачем?
<Umren> кнопочки жать
<User119[web]> причем тут это?
<Umren> и в сапера гонять на виндовс сервере
<User119[web]> ппц
<User119[web]> ок, буду фигачить сапера
<Umren> кактус - это больше для управления сетью
<kyshtynbai> Ты бы хоть задачу поставил. Тебе что надо, смотреть кто куда заходит? Поставь тупо прокси-сервер сквид, юзеров через него пусти  и смотри себе, так проще всего по-моему.
<Umren> iptables это файрволл с безграничными возможностями
<User119[web]> задача такая
<Umren> все что ты назвал это iptables
<Umren> на шлюзе
<User119[web]> нужно контролировать трафик и пути куда ходят юзеры, запрещать что-то в случае необходимости
<Umren> тогда сквид
<aurodionov> всем ,доброго времени суток
<kyshtynbai> ку
<User119[web]> почитаю про сквид сейчас
<User119[web]> :)
<User119[web]> доброго
<Umren> кактус те ваще не нужен
<aurodionov> подскажите как в ubuntu-mini подключить ntfs диски
<Umren> aurodionov: ntfs-3g
<Umren> программа из репозитория
<User119[web]> это программа, работающая под Linux и выполняющая функции proxy-сервера Интернет.
<aurodionov> Umren, спасибо
<Umren> aurodionov: ну еще немного осведомись про mount
<stringburner> если монтировать на постоянку будешь чтобы работала запись, перепиши в fstab dmask и fmask на 000
<aurodionov> уже гугляю :)
<portos> Всем привет
<kyshtynbai> ку
<User119[web]> чото сквид не устанавливается
<User119[web]> rpm -qa|grep -i squid
<User119[web]> ноль реакции
<kyshtynbai> рпм
<kyshtynbai> осспади
<stringburner> ты точно на том канале?
<User119[web]> ?
<HellSpawn1> rmp это да ....
<stringburner> у нас это выглядит sudo apt-get install squid
<HellSpawn1> как тут в чате указать кому сообщение пишешь ?
<SergeyIT> от клиента зависит
<HellSpawn1> pidguin
<SergeyIT> первые буквы имени + ТАБ
<HellSpawn1> SergeyIT: сенк
<SergeyIT> драг-дроп, копи-пасте
<stringburner> User119[web], у тебя какой дистрибутив?
<User119[web]> пишет apt command not found
<User119[web]> sudo apt-get install squid
<stringburner> а дистр какой?
<User119[web]> apt command not found
<User119[web]> 11.04
<stringburner> убунту?
<User119[web]> fuf
<User119[web]> ага
<HellSpawn1> User119[web]: apt-get или aptitude
<stringburner> rpm на убунте... мсье знает толк в извращениях
<HellSpawn1> на бубунте rpm можно конвертировать в deb
<kyshtynbai> User119[web]: rpm это пакетный менеджер red hat centos или fedora но не убунты
<stringburner> User119[web], должно работать
<User119[web]> получилось)
<User119[web]> спасибо)
<User119[web]> теперь просто сквид вбить в терминал чтоб глянуть его?
<kyshtynbai> Что ты имеешь ввиду глянуть?
<User119[web]> ну посмотреть куда юзері ходят
<User119[web]> юзеры
<User119[web]> запустить его как?)
<User119[web]> squid в терминале так?
<Umren> ты с какой планеты? )
<kyshtynbai> /etc/init.d/squid start
<kyshtynbai> но лучше бы ты почитал про него... про логи там, если тебе надо такую инфу смотреть.
<User119[web]> спасибо) сорри за напряг) просто времени мало =(
<Umren> и про линукс еще почитай
<Umren> до сквида
<User119[web]> конечно почитаю)
<Umren> чокак, где логи хранятся
<Umren> где файлы настройки
<Umren> а что значит времени мало?
<kyshtynbai> http://www.books.ru/books/rukovodstvo-administratora-linux-2-e-izdanie-499617/ вот книжка неплохая.
<User119[web]> та сказали серваки сделать, а денег на лицензию не выделяют) так вот решил заодно линукс поучить и на десктопе тоже поставить =)
<Timofei_rootman> привет всем!
<AndreX> вот блин, набирают всяких в админы....
<kyshtynbai> ку
<User119[web]> <AndreX> потише плз
<User119[web]> я только учнивер заканчиваю)
<Umren> User119[web]: ну сказали сделать, скажи им что все за 5 минут не делаетс
<Umren> ты в любом случае линукс и сквид за 1 день не поймешь
<User119[web]> а что плохо линукс подучить?) вот на него уже комп перевел, возможно всю сеть переведу чуть позже как выучу)
<User119[web]> та может не пойму-но вы мне чуть подскажете и когда сегодня читать буду - будет проще понимать =)
<kyshtynbai> да подучить хорошо, нехорошо рабочую сеть делать на неизвестной тебе системе... висел бы пока на винде
<User119[web]> та блин, на нее вирус прут
<Timofei_rootman> хочу спросить может кто сталкивался с проблемой...у меня есть прошитый модем мтс коннект в нем симка от билайна, через винду когда захожу там в мтс приложении можно звонить хочу сделать такую же фичу для своего ubuntu подскжите как?
<portos> ребятки помогите разобраться. нужно сделать файлопомойку в сети из виндовых машин. так вот думал настроить samba но внезапно узнал еще о Network file system
<User119[web]> и ну его нафиг с лицензиями связываться)
<portos> будет ли работать на виндовых машинах?
<kyshtynbai> portos. не советую, если виндовые, то лучше самба имхо
<SergeyIT> Timofei_rootman, на форуме поищи
<User119[web]> <kyshtynbai> спасибо за книжку)
<Umren> portos: не будет
<portos> kyshtynbai: будут проблемы?
<portos> так как быть то)
<Umren> portos: настраивать самбу
<HellSpawn1> portos: NFS не на всех виндах есть
<Umren> тока на новых
<portos> в сети ХР и 7-ка
<Umren> хп не знает nfs
<portos> хр sp3
<portos> ясно
<portos> тогда samba
<stringburner> самбу настраивай
<portos> спасибо :)
<Timofei_rootman> Mobile Partner есть но он только с смс работает а мне нужны звонки чтоб принимать и звонить...
<aurodionov> Timofei_rootman, а модем как называется
<Umren> User119[web]: если серьезно к делу подойдешь, за недельку может сквид настроишь :)
<HellSpawn1> portos: NFS лучше между серваками использовать. Для смертных юзеров лучше самбу
<User119[web]> etc/init.d/squid start пишет нет такого каталога или файла (
<Umren> User119[web]: ты слеш вначале забыл
<HellSpawn1> User119[web]: sudo service squid3 start
<User119[web]> <Umren> конечно серьезно подойду)
<aurodionov> Timofei_rootman, походу модем хуавей
<portos> а может кто подскажет 100500-й толковый хауту по самбе :)
<Timofei_rootman> huawei 150
<User119[web]> ой, точно, спс)
<kyshtynbai> та её ж в гугле завались
<Umren> portos: http://smb-conf.ru/
<aurodionov> Timofei_rootman, для него есть мобильный партнёр под линь
<portos> Umren: спасибо
<User119[web]> j*j
<User119[web]> о-о
<Timofei_rootman> я знаю но ведь только с смс работает
<User119[web]> теперь пишет squid job is already running =)
<User119[web]> <HellSpawn1> спс
<Umren> User119[web]: http://squid.opennet.ru/config.shtml
<Umren> и 100500 других линков :)
<HellSpawn1> User119[web]: после установки демон сразу стартует, как правило
<Umren> хотя те вначале надо командную строку прокачать и стандартные команды я чувствую для начала
<Umren> а то ты конфиг ваще не найдешь %)
<User119[web]> =)
<Alexawka> Привет, такая проблема -  убунту зависает при рестарте. Подскажите как исправить пожалуйста.
<actronix> У меня она бывает зависает....я мышой пошевелю и запгрузка идет дальше
<actronix> Если клавиатура отвечает, то CTRL+ALT+1
<SergeyIT> Alexawka, где зависает? При выгрузке или загрузке?
<Alexawka> при выгрузке
<actronix> Там заходи и смотри dmesg
<Alexawka> как это сделать?
<SergeyIT> Alexawka, а shut down нормально срабатывает?
<Alexawka> да
<actronix> Ну смотри на чем виснет. Там же пишет.
<User119[web]> как зайти в сквид?)
<User119[web]> пишу
<User624[web]> пишу /etc/squid/squid.conf
<User624[web]> пишет отказано в доступе
<kyshtynbai> ыыы
<kyshtynbai> nano /etc/squid/squid.conf
<kyshtynbai> или vim
<kyshtynbai> или ещё чего. тыже должен файл открыть редактором
<User624[web]> ура)))))))))
<SergeyIT> User624[web], почитай про линукс, а то всё сломаешь
<User624[web]> спасибо)
<kyshtynbai> и судо дай а то не запишется
<SergeyIT> ой... не надо судо )
<kyshtynbai> гыгыгы
<User624[web]> блин
<User624[web]> открыло текстовик и всеравно пишетошибка чтения =(
<AndreX> sudo nano ttrttttt
<Umren> судо ему вредно, ща поломает ищо
<Umren> читай азы
<Umren> не лезь в сквид
<User624[web]> та пофиг - это тестовая ОС
<SergeyIT> сначала надо типа sudo cp /etc/squid/squid.conf /etc/squid/squid.conf.orig
<Umren> SergeyIT: ща спросит чо такое цп)
<Alexawka> Рестарт виснет на выгрузке, клавиатура не риагирует, на экране лого убунту с двумя закрашенными точками
<Alexawka> что делать, подскажите пожалуйста
<kyshtynbai> http://www.books.ru/books/ubuntu-i-debian-linux-dlya-prodvinutykh-bolee-1000-nezamenimykh-komand-752169/ ещё вот эту книгу можешь покурить.
<Umren> Alexawka: логи смотрел7
<Alexawka> я новичок в убунте, как их посмотреть?
<AndreX> !log | Alexawka
<ubuntuhelp> Alexawka: Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<User624[web]> хорошая книжка)
<Umren> Alexawka: gnome-system-log запусти
<Umren> Alexawka: так те проще всего смотреть
<Umren> Alexawka: открывай там kern.log или syslog ищи время ребута твоего компа, читай ошибку
<User624[web]> <SergeyIT> сначала надо типа sudo cp /etc/squid/squid.conf /etc/squid/squid.conf.orig - пишет после cp пропущен опреанд
<User624[web]> *операнд
<Umren> значит непрально ввел
<sig_wall> может операнды наоборот? :)
<sig_wall> обычно ориг копируют в что-то
<sig_wall> ааа, это бэкап
<kyshtynbai> ему забэкапить надо
<SergeyIT> )))
<Umren> sig_wall: помоги парню войти к сквид
<actronix> Вообще то squid3
<Umren> sig_wall: *в сквид
<Umren> =)
<User624[web]> =)
<User624[web]> все правильно написал)
<User624[web]> как ты говорил - так и написал
<User624[web]> но не заходит =(
<kyshtynbai> для наглядности сделай ls /etc/squid и посмотри как файл конфига называется
<User624[web]> squid.conf и squid.conf.orig
<Alexawka> на счет логов рестарта
<Alexawka> Sep 23 14:21:30 ubuntu kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.
<Alexawka> Sep 23 14:21:30 ubuntu rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="4.6.4" x-pid="766" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] exiting on signal 15.
<User624[web]> а зайти то в него как?)
<kyshtynbai> ну  вот у тебя бэкап в файле .orig, а .conf можешь смело редактировать
<actronix> Куда зайти???
<kyshtynbai> Редактором текстовым его открыть!
<kyshtynbai> nano -w /etc/squid/aquid.conf
<kyshtynbai> *squid
<User624[web]> открывает, но в нем пишет - отказано в доступе =(
<User624[web]> :)
<actronix> Ставь SAMS2
<AndreX> ужс
<User624[web]> какой командой?)
<actronix> sams2daemon за тебя все будет делать+ статистика
<actronix> sudo -i nano -w /etc/squid/aquid.conf
<actronix> Туда только суперчелом можно)))))
<actronix> *squid
<actronix> Скопипастил блин.....
<Alexawka> Помогите с рестартом, который зависает
<actronix> sudo -i nano -w /etc/squid/squid.conf
<Alexawka> вот его лог
<Alexawka> Sep 23 14:21:30 ubuntu kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.
<Alexawka> Sep 23 14:21:30 ubuntu rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="4.6.4" x-pid="766" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] exiting on signal 15.
<User624[web]> sudo -i nano -w /etc/squid/squid.conf - ура)))))))
<User624[web]> спасибо)
<kyshtynbai> ты рано радоешься, друг)
<kyshtynbai> *радуешься
<User624[web]> не)
<User624[web]> нормально)
<User624[web]> хоть что-то =)
<SergeyIT> это не нормально... когда админ смог за полчаса только открыть файл для редактирования
<User624[web]> =))))))))))
<User624[web]> админ не линуксовый)
<actronix> Я линуксовый, но не пойму в чем ошибка rsyslogd
<actronix> Он просто отключается судя по логам.
<actronix> Я сам убиваю процессы командой kill - 15 <pid>
<actronix> Это демон лог
<actronix> Странно.
<Alexawka> Что происходит во время моего рестарта?
<SergeyIT> Alexawka, отключи сплэш и посмотри что на экране пишет
<actronix> Запусти систему и смотри в dmesg.log ; syslog
<Alexawka> как отключить сплеш?
<actronix> уыс
<actronix> esc
<actronix> если это то про что я думаю
<Alexawka> Sep 23 14:21:30 ubuntu kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.
<Alexawka> Sep 23 14:21:30 ubuntu rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="4.6.4" x-pid="766" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] exiting on signal 15.
<Alexawka> вот лог с времени зависания
<actronix> Этол откуда?
<Alexawka> gnome-system-log
 * kyshtynbai пошел есть пиво с чебуреками.
<actronix> какой именно лог?
<portos> кто знает как редакторе нано выделить весть текст?
<actronix> Sep 22 16:26:04 andrew-BSZ rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="4.2.0" x-pid="977" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] exiting on signal 15.
<User624[web]> пытаюсь отредактировать файл sysct1.conf
<User624[web]> не хочет сохранять
<User624[web]> говорит прав мало
<actronix> Я же говорю все нормально с ним
<actronix> Он просто отключает эту службу
<actronix> Гасит  этого демона
<SergeyIT> User624[web], почитай, наконец, о правах и обязанностях в линукс
<Alexawka> следуюший лог включения, на том моменте тупо виснет и всё
<kyshtynbai> sudo задавай
<kyshtynbai> User624[web]: sudo перед nano -w
<User624[web]> getedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<actronix> На логе включения?
<User624[web]> getdit /etc/sysctl.conf
<User624[web]> открывает файл
<User624[web]> вношу строчку net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 - не сохраняет
<Umren> а что такое getedit?
<kyshtynbai> друг набери sudo bash нажми энтер и редактирую шо хочешь
<actronix> cxfc vfnthbnmcz ,ele
<kyshtynbai> тока rm -rf / не делай
<actronix> Сейчас материться буду
<Alexawka> на логе выключения
<User624[web]> sudo подошло) спасибо)
<actronix> sudo -i nano /etc/sysctl.conf
<actronix> Он не виснет на лооге
<actronix> Он его выполняет, о чем и записывает в журнале.
<actronix> Дальше должно все выключиться.
<actronix> Попробуй sudo -i  reboot
<actronix> Если перезагрузится....даже не знаю. Дальше обычно останавливаются харды.....
<gaga_rin> нет повести печальнее на свете чем повесть о заклинившем ресете
<actronix> Ну давай окропи нас серой жидкостью....бо у меня что то идеи в голову не лезут.
<gaga_rin> halt и хватит. зачем перегружать то
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, было у меня такое... но вроде сюсе была, и там установка была какую команду давать при ресете, шатдауне
<gaga_rin>  15:55:25 up 4 days,  6:32,  2 users,  load average: 0.12, 0.18, 0.10 приходица на выходные выключать.
<gaga_rin> и то думаю не буду на этих выключать.
<Ilshat> Привет. кто нибудь знает, как  VLC установить время записи?
<Ilshat> пишу с вебкама видео
<actronix>  15:51:30 up 37 days, 0 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.78, 0.69, 0.67
<gaga_rin> 16:01  up 118 days,  4:13, 1 user, load averages: 0,91 0,81 0,76
<gaga_rin> ^_^
<gaga_rin> померились :)
<Alexawka> sudo -i reboot тоже завис
<gaga_rin> halt пиши
<Alexawka> случайно вышел из клиента, не видел ответы на sudo -i reboot тоже завис
<SergeyIT> Alexawka, а какая ОС?
<Alexawka> убунту 11,04
<Alexawka> но рестарт не пахал и на 10,04 и 10,10
<Alexawka> не пахал он и на кубунту 10,04
<actronix> Обнови биос...что ли....
<actronix> Нет
<actronix> Сначала.
<actronix> sudo -i apt-get update
<actronix> После
<actronix> sudo -i apt-get autoclean
<actronix> sudo -i apt-get autoremove
<artus> @voice actronix
<artus> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<actronix> Ты вообще обновлял систему?
<actronix> Биос трогал руками?
<actronix> Если имел место разгон, то его придется убрать
<actronix> В самом верном случае вытащить с материнской платы в выключенном от сети состоянии батарейку, пойти покурить, потом поставить на место и на запуске нажать F1
<AndreX> actronix, и чем это ему поможет <actronix> sudo -i apt-get autoclean и тд ??
<actronix> Настроить по минимуму bios
<actronix> Пусть почистит.
<AndreX> что, пакеты из кеша поудаляет )))
<actronix> Правда все не вычистит однозначно, да и врят ли это поможет, но кто знает.
<actronix> Пути убунту неисповедимы порой.
<lukinfore> биос нонче модно аптом обновлять ага
<Amblnb> Вопрос, как что либо копировать из бунты в вино? Или сразу перебивать версию?
<actronix> А при чем тут биос и апт?
<lukinfore> все в логе
<actronix> Вот именно
<Amblnb> Ctrl+x,c,v не пашут, точней пашут но разделены как между виртуалкой и реальным компом..
<actronix> Там у витруалки есть что то вроде передать буфер....если не ошибаюсь
<actronix> О!
<actronix> Рабочий день подошел к концу. Пора отключаться.
<actronix> ))))))))))))))
<Amblnb> Какой виртуалки? С каких пор вино стало виртуалкой? О_О
<actronix> А вопрос про вино?
<actronix> Я чего то подумал про virtual box
<Amblnb> Вопрос в том что я немогу скопировать из гедита в блокнот под вином
<Amblnb> и наоборот
<actronix> Нет извини. Вино не ставлю принципиально. Мне эти костыли ни к чему. 2 системой винда висит))))
<actronix> Всем пока и удачи))))))))))))))
<SergeyIT> Amblnb, всё копируется...
<SergeyIT> Amblnb, может горячие клавиши где-то переопределены
<dname> привет. Как в ubuntu 11.4 вернуть стандартный рабочий стол GNOME? Т.е как убрать боковую панель и сделать стандартно
<Amblnb> SergeyIT: И у меня копировалось, но не на этой версии, проблемы начинаются после 1,2 Там и не копирует и кодировка на утф-8 вдруг переходит
<Umren> dname: когда логинишься выбери классический гнум
<dname> сейчас.
<SergeyIT> Amblnb, у меня в. 1.2.2
<Amblnb> У меня щас 1.2.3 значь надо 2 ставить..
<Amblnb> А как откатить версию с 1,2,3 до 1,2,2 ?
<Amblnb> Хотя уже что-то нашёл
<User978[web]> вопрос у меня экран 10дюймов и некоторые окна не умещаются как исправить
<Amblnb> Уже копирует..
<kyshtynbai> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<sig_wall> !test
<sig_wall> ubuntuhelp: <_<
<SergeyIT> sig_wall, хелп тебе мог бы сказать, но побоялся - забанят )
 * sig_wall slaps ubuntuhelp around a bit with large vista box
<dname> Как установить звуковую карту? У меня две звуковые карты установлено, но установилась только одна. На сколько я понял
<dname> помогите
<amigo> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+%D0%B4%D0%B2%D0%B5+%D0%B7%D0%B2%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B5+%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%82%D1%8B
<dname> не нашел нужного...
<dname> разобрался.
<Volonoff> всем привет!
<Volonoff> есть тут кто то кто сможет помочь ? Я новичёк...
<fox3d> здравствуйте друзья!
<AndreX> !ask > Volonoff
<ubuntuhelp> Volonoff, please see my private message
<Volonoff> как поставить Mangler ?
<AndreX> sudo apt-get install mangler
<Umren> =)
<fox3d> (
<Volonoff> E: Не удалось найти пакет mangler
<AndreX> sudo aptitude update и повторить
<AndreX> *apt-get
<Volonoff> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<AndreX> apt-get же
<Escsun> а может mangler такого нету там?)
<AndreX> как нету
<AndreX> у меня еть))
<Volonoff> уже как хочешь пробовал
<AndreX> p   mangler                         - Ventrilo compatible client for Linux
<AndreX> p   pkgbinarymangler                - strips translations and alters maintainers
<Volonoff> ага аналог  Ventrilo
<AndreX> ты sudo apt-get update сделал?
<Volonoff> E: Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Ресурс временно недоступен)
<AndreX> всякие синаптики и тд закрой
<User678[web]> dns сервер как шлюз интернета и локальной сети пойдет?
<Volonoff> у меня щас ubuntu обновляется до 11.04 из заэтого может быть ?
<User678[web]> конфликтов не будет если на нем все это поднять?
<left_behind1> привет всем. Ребят, посоветуйте. У меня сейчас стоит ubuntu 10.04.3. Стоит ли обновляться до 11.04 или 11.10? достаточно ли они стабильны и работоспособны?
<Umren> left_behind1: тебя что то не устраивает?
<AndreX> Volonoff  ну жди тогда))
<left_behind1> отвечать вопросом на вопрос, помоему не культурно. Тем более провоцирующим. Будьте так любезны, кто как считает, ответьте.
<Escsun> left_behind1, я бы не советовал)
<skai> @voice dmay
<left_behind1> )что ж, придется ждать наверно еще этак пол годика.
<Volonoff> E: Не удалось найти пакет Mangler
<Escsun> Volonoff, пиши с маленькой буквы
<Escsun> регистр важен в линуксе
<Volonoff> и так и так пробовал
<Escsun> https://launchpad.net/~mangler/+archive/mangler/+build/1790165
<Escsun> скачай от сюда)
<dimson64x> всем привет
<ghabit> Добрый день. Посоветуйте пожалуйста хороших современных игр под ubuntu. Если такие существуют. Спасибо
<sig_wall> ghabit: не существует
<sig_wall> ghabit: nexuiz, squerbraten - quake-like
<dimson64x> присоветуйте гуишну софтину, чтоб бэкапила изменяющиеся файлы, раньше юзал одну, да забыл название
<sig_wall> *sauer
<sig_wall> dimson64x: dropbox ?
<dimson64x> не, локально
<mva> ghabit: что такое "хорошая современная игра"?
<sig_wall> ну надо признать что какого-нибудь крайзиса под линуксы нет :)
<sig_wall> кармак же говорил по этому поводу, типа под линуксом драйвера нормальные только у нвидии, а остальное - глюкалово. никто не будет портировать под глюкалово.
<sig_wall> правда это было года три назад
<sig_wall> тогда всё было ещё хуже :]
<Umren> думаю отчасти по этой причине пилят вейланд )
<skai> sig_wall: лучшие дрова у штеудов
<sig_wall> зато производительность не очень
<sig_wall> встроенное в i5-2500K/i7-2600K ещё нормальное, уровня 8600gt, а более младшие модели - не играбельно
<ghabit> mva, эм... Старкрафт2, масс еффект, тысячи их.
<AndreX> Machinarium
<ghabit> Машинариум оуенен, но его я уже прошел )
<AndreX> есть второй
<ghabit> Где?
<mozilla92> не подскажите PPA для Pidgin?
<mozilla92> :-(
<Escsun> https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Escsun> google > pidgin ppa
<Umren> mozilla92: поставь се ubuntu tweak уже
<mozilla92> но  репозиториях не актуальная версия?
<mozilla92> только 2.9
<mozilla92> не посоветуете хороший мультипротокольный мессенджер?
<Umren> mozilla92: pidgin
<Umren> mozilla92: qutim на худой конец
<mva> @voice ghabit
<ghabit> mva, зачем мне войс?
<mva> !v| ghabit
<ubuntuhelp> ghabit: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<AndreX> ругаешся ты
<ghabit> mva, а что я нарушил?
<mva> правила
<ghabit> ааа
<ghabit> простите
<ghabit> но войс уберите пожалуйста
<mva> нет
<mva> ты думаешь его просто так выдают? :)
<ghabit> mva, ладно, тогда может Ваш канал будет гостеприимен к другим. Удачи!
<mva> товарищ перепутал "гостеприимство" и "попустительство"
<mozilla92> не подскажите какие библиотеки надо установить перед компиляцией brasero?
<mozilla92> ubuntu 10.04
<mozilla92> 8-)
<skai> mozilla92: я бы рекомендовал библиотеку классической фантастики середины прошлого века
<mozilla92> а адресок не кинете?
<AndreX> apt-get build-dep brasero , но мне непонятно зачем тебе его собирать он в репах есть
<mozilla92> в репах тока 2.x
<mozilla92> а мне нада 3.x
<mozilla92> а даная команда для всех программ годна?
<AndreX> нет
<mozilla92> тока для brasero?
<AndreX> нет
<mozilla92> а слово да будет?
<AndreX> нет))
<mozilla92> а если не помогло?
<mozilla92> :-(
<skai> mozilla92: а теперь скажи зачем тебе 3 бразеро?
<mozilla92> второй че то не пишет?
<mozilla92> хотел попробовать!
<skai> мне то откуда знать
<skai> ну так ставь гном3
<AndreX> не лучше поскай свой дистр с набором последних прог делает, а то ему всё актуальное надо
<mva> зачем свой
<mozilla92> конечно!
<mva> есть же Gentoo ;)
<AndreX> а точно))))
<mva> ну или Sabayon для не осиливших :)
<AndreX> в sabayon помоему зависимости неучитыватся, если я ничего не напутал
<mva> напутал
<mva> возможно со slackware перепутал
<mva> =)
<AndreX> возможно
<mozilla92> какая на данный момент самая стабильная ubuntu?
<mozilla92> O:-)
<sig_wall> убунта? стабильная? хм
<mozilla92> а эт сложный вопрос?
<mozilla92> для iRC ubuntu?
<silverlirik> добрый вечер. кто может посоветовать как правильнее и проще перейти с LinuxMint 9 на Ubuntu 10. собирался просто переустановить, но решил узнать - может есть какие то возможности сохрания параметров, программ и т.д.
<rapidsp> 10.04
<mozilla92> спасибо добрый человек за ответ!
<AndreX> mozilla92,  кстати, почему ты у меня вчера спаршивал в привате што ты на канале писать неожеш в 1.14 по моим соломенным
<mozilla92> оказывается of нада регится
<mozilla92> не знал
<User325[web]> Previous Linux versions что это значит у меня это в загрузчике появилось
<AndreX> педыдущие ядра
<User325[web]> они нужны или их можно удалить
<mozilla92> кстати есди у меня тока стоит ubuntu есть ли возможность чтобы появлялся grub а то загрузка без него проходит
<Volkodav> shift at boot
<mozilla92> удерживать или один раз нажать?
<mva> mozilla92: вовсе не без нег
<mva> *го
<mva> там просто таймаут 0 скорее всего
<mozilla92> а как включить?
<AndreX> а нафига
<mozilla92> побольше времени!
<mva> silverlirik: можно обновиться по debian-way: просто переписав "зеркала" и обновившись. И будет у тебя убунта
<mozilla92> с харда установить ubuntu
<mozilla92> а то с диском запара
<User325[web]> как удалить виндовс не удаляя убунту
<Offoffoff1> User325[web]: GParted - наш лучший друг
<Offoffoff1> User325[web]: просто удали раздел
<rapidsp> о! какие люди :)
<Offoffoff1> Йохохохохоо
<Offoffoff1> rapidsp: !
<silverlirik> mva: не могли бы посоветовать статью..сейчас уже пересматриваю гугл
<User325[web]> удалю раздел и все
<Offoffoff1> User325[web]: и забудешь кошмары <censored>
<Offoffoff1> User325[web]: навсегда!
<AndreX> !grub > mozilla92
<ubuntuhelp> mozilla92, please see my private message
<User325[web]> что такое <censored>
<AndreX> )
<Offoffoff1> User325[web]: это имя той, о которой нельзя говорить
<Offoffoff1> User325[web]: Это то, что ты удаляешь.
<Offoffoff1> Вижу молодежь ушла от правильного взгляда на мир через http://www.ubuntology.ru
<User325[web]> ясно ставил Wine в конце установки вылезло пустое окно Debian conf xnj 'nj
<User325[web]> xnj 'nj
<User325[web]> что это
<jlewka> все привет
<jlewka> посоветуйте видео конвертор
<jlewka> с гуи мордой
<jlewka> спс нашел)
<sig_wall> есть quassel'оюзеры?
<jlewka> как можно запустить тяжелое видео на слабом компе
<jlewka> как отлючить все фильтры?
<mva> sig_wall: я периодически пробую его
<mva> sig_wall: но на сколько я могу судить — там до сих пор не пофикшен банальный баг, которого в квирке даже не возникало :)
<ubuntar> ребят,кто нибудь заключал скайп в аппармор? Если есть у кого рабочий конфиг,скиньте на пасту,а?
<sig_wall> mva: меня в нём устраивает всё, кроме того что строка ввода текста с историей не на каждом канале своя, а общая.
<mva> sig_wall: например когда в системе используется bold-italic шрифт квассель отправляет сообщения с ^B^I ;)
<sig_wall> mva: O_o
<ghabit> Здравствуйте. linuxdcpp с мультискачкой - это реально?
<sig_wall> mva: зачем в системе использовать bold-italic шрифт?
<mva> ghabit: eiskaltdc++
<mva> sig_wall: это уже следующий вопрос.
<mva> sig_wall: в общем, wysisyg — не нужен %)
<mva> *wysiwyg
<ghabit> mva, чем от linuxdcpp отличается?
<mva> ghabit: тем, что это разные клиенты
<ghabit> mva, чем eiskalt лучше?
<mva> ghabit: ничем
<mva> "лучше" — это субъективная оценка
<mva> так что сам поставь и сам попробуй
<mva> и сам реши
<ghabit> А linuxdcpp с мультискачкой - реально?
<mva> нет
<ghabit> почему?
<mva> по крайней мере до тех пор, пока ты не назовешь вещи своими именами, а не придуманными тобой терминами
<ghabit> ок, как правильно назвать мультискачку?
<mva> а я откуда знаю
<ghabit> Одновременно с нескольких юзеров
<ghabit> Так чо ты несешь тогда :)
<mva> ходят слухи, что dcpp в линуксовой реализации имеет многопоточность через задницу
<mva> так что есть догадки, что если в linuxdcpp такое наблюдается — значит уже никак
<mva> т.к. реализация на данный момент возможно только на стороне клиента
<mva> *возможна
<ghabit> меня это устроит
<ghabit> любая реализация
<ghabit> )
<mva> ну тогда иди и дописывай код linuxdcpp
<mva> и добавляй туда многопоточность
<ghabit> КЭП очевидность намекает нам что все готово. Только нужно узнать где найти пакет.
<mva> у тебя неправильный кэп
<mva> он лжёт
<ghabit> Нет, он показал скрины.
<mva> ну тогда и спрашивай у него где пакет
<mva> может он из параллельной вселенной
<mva> или таки привязал к linuxdcpp либу dcpp от eiskaltdcpp
<mva> ибо один из авторов как раз собирался брать её и допиливать
<mva> *один из авторов eiskaltdcpp как раз собирался брать dcpp и допиливать
<ghabit> абы работало
<mva> ghabit: уже три года как поставил бы edc++ и не мучался
<mva> нет, блин, надо попривередничать
<ghabit> mva, интерфейс избыточен просто
<ghabit> я сразу же поставил как мне сказано было
<ghabit> ту мач кнопочек
<mva> ну, тут уж как в той поговорке про фломастеры
<Boevik_>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<flintstone> драсте :)
<User498[web]> привет
<User498[web]> не получается зарегить ник
<User498[web]> прошу помочь
<SergeyIT> !reg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='reg'
<SergeyIT> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<undead[web]> добрый вечер
<undead[web]> есть такой вопрос
<User498[web]> ок
<undead[web]> есть папка в ней 10 разных файлов содержащих какойто текст
<undead[web]> я собираю содержимое этих вайлов в 1
<User498[web]> а куда вводить  /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail>
<undead[web]> cat /* > temp.file
<undead[web]> как запихнуть разделители типа ###################### между зодержимым разных файлов
<sig_wall> undead[web]: for i in *; do cat $i >> temp.file; echo '#######################' >> temp.file; done
<undead[web]> ща попробую
<SergeyIT> User498[web], прям сюда
<SergeyIT> User498[web], а сообщение уйдет никсерву
<sig_wall> главное не забыть / и писать / в начале строки
<sig_wall> :)
<User498[web]>  /msg nickserv register 939669 h_m_v_74@mail.ru
<undead[web]> <sig_wall> огромное вам человеческое мерси
<User498[web]> так?
<sig_wall> User498[web]: нет
<sig_wall> User498[web]: пробел лишний перед /
<undead[web]> сработало
<undead[web]> блин надо курить баш
<sig_wall> User498[web]: и ты спалил пароль, алсо :)
<undead[web]> усиленно
<User498[web]> как не сполить и правильно вписать напишите шаблон плиис
<sig_wall> /msg nickserv register 939669 h_m_v_74@mail.ru
<sig_wall> так =)
<sig_wall> без пробела перед /
<User498[web]> ок а пароль не сполить?
<sig_wall> User498[web]: если не ставить пробела, мы не увидим эту строку
<User498[web]> ок зделал. дальше на почте смотреть?
<[Raiden]> в норм клиентах есть типа окна статуса. помимо канала. Туба писат ькоманды если , никто не увидит
<[Raiden]> туда*
<SergeyIT> правильнее может сначала спросить не зарегистрировано ли имя /msg nickserv info имя
<rapidsp> гы... бунта обновилась до бета 3 и грохнула гном 3 :)
<rapidsp> ой... бета 2
<SergeyIT> и грохнула гном2? )
<rapidsp> иво не было
<rapidsp> короче унити тока оставила
<rapidsp> гном-шелл зависит от нескольких библиотек, которые при установке друг друга удаляют :)
<SergeyIT> а вот юнити и не надо, если 3д нет
<[Raiden]> ссзб
<rapidsp> та это тестовый раздел, захожу иногда :)
<rapidsp> скринлеты как всегда жгут...
<rapidsp> вобщем весело там :)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<kyshtynbai>  Цитата с лурка: "И если в Natty переключиться на старый-добрый гном было ещё можно, то в Oneric его собираются выпилить под корень." Это что, правда? Они с деревьев попадали, что ли?
<[Raiden]> юнити использует гном прочти полностью, сессии гном3 фаллбэк и гном=шелл доставляются из репов
<[Raiden]> Автор короче неверно выразился
<Umren> ну юнити это гном3 со своим фронтендом
<kyshtynbai> Понял.
<[Raiden]> а гном2 да
<[Raiden]> умер
<kyshtynbai> Блин. Вот нафига чинить что не сломано?.. что плохого в гноме2
<vazellin> Добрый вечер! Кто-то знает как исправить зависание unity в ubuntu 11.04 при регулировке яркости на ноуте?
<SergeyIT> kyshtynbai, так новые  баги же нужно писать )
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: на самом деле оно мало чем отличалось в лучшую сторону от вин хп
<[Raiden]> не внутри, а именно ифейс и возможности
<[Raiden]> компиз и т.д. не часть проекта гном
<[Raiden]> возможно гном3 страшноват, на данный момент. Но хвалить гном2 я тоже не могу
<[Raiden]> уж простите )
<Umren> kyshtynbai: те не пофиг? гнум2 гнум3 юнити? все те допилят, будешь радоваться и думать а как же я жил раньше
<kyshtynbai> По мне так ифейс удобный, панель какую хошь делай, а компиз вообще не юзаю, Я ТВОЙ ГНОМ ДЕСКТОП ВРАЩАЛ :) . Нафиг эти красивости?..
<Umren> юнити 2д те хватит
<kyshtynbai> Я юнити юзать пробовал и плевался
<Umren> ну в 11.04 оно реально так себе
<SergeyIT> так и 2д похоже выпилят
<Umren> в 11.10 его должны были выпускать )
<stolzus> хороший интерфейс = настраиваемый интерфейс
<Umren> SergeyIT: unity 2d никогда не выпилят
<kyshtynbai> Золотык слвоа
<kyshtynbai> *золотые слова, в смысле
<stolzus> потому я и на xfce, пока что
<SergeyIT> Umren, никогда не   говори никогда
<Umren> SergeyIT: пока будет юнити 3д, будет юнити 2д
<Umren> поэтому действительно никогда :)
<SergeyIT> Umren, посмотрим...
<stolzus> а юнити очень не понравилось тем, что не смог убрать свистелки
<stolzus> а в 2D версии мало настроек
<kyshtynbai> гном3-то покамтоже говорят кстати не подарок. сам не юзал, но обзоры читал.
<stolzus> я юзал
<stolzus> не был впечатлён
<kyshtynbai> и как?
<stolzus> юнити мне показалось приятней
<[Raiden]> гном3 во многом лучше чем юнити. ТАм можно многое менять, за счет того что гномшелл умеет расширенияи сам написан на js
<[Raiden]> А в юнити нельзя даже док отключить - он мне такой не очень нужен - мало говоря.
<[Raiden]> *мягко говоря.
<stolzus> одно идиотское скуругление вверху меня бесило
<stolzus> в третьем гноме
<[Raiden]> меня тоже. Тема по умолчанию ужасна )
<Umren> меньше кнопочек - меньше криков "ой у меня панель изчезла, убунта УГ"
<stolzus> у гнома политика такая. меньше настроек = лучше
<stolzus> даже вики об этом упоминает
<Snowdrift> дык для домохозяек стораются
<stolzus> я даже с горя KDE попробовал
<[Raiden]> вот тут без закруглялок. http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0923/h_1316807221_2946478_6659dfdaa3.png
<kyshtynbai> У меня с кде не сложились отношения).
<stolzus> и кстати неплохо. но дефолт в кедах настолько надо править, что я устал :)
<stolzus> и чувствуется тяжеловесность, всё равно
<[Raiden]> в гноме 3 тоже минусы есть. например юнити и юнити2д в юзе примерно одинаковы. А в случае  гном3, имеющие плохие\старые видюхи могут не увидет ьинчего кроме фаллбэка.
<Umren> ага
<Umren> в этом плане юнити умнее
<[Raiden]> и второй пожалуй минус. ГШ привязан к вм муттер.
<Umren> тогда уж говорить надо гном-шелл
<Snowdrift> у кого видихи слабее пусть ставят гном2 )
<[Raiden]> нельзя сменить
<Umren> а то юнити и гнум3 это одно и тоже )
<[Raiden]> Umren: Я с твоей формулировкой не очень согласен.
<[Raiden]> юнити вполне себе отдельная вещь. Хоть и использует программы от гнома и гтк.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А вы все о том же ))) Сезон сериалов открыл уже? )))
<Umren> [Raiden]: гном3 это библиотеки больше, а то что ты называешь гном3 это gnome-shell
<[Raiden]> Umren: а что такое тогда gnome3 fallback?
<Umren> ахз
<Umren> не видел =)
<Umren> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell
<[Raiden]> гном это проект по созданию де
<[Raiden]> и юнити там нет
<User317[web]> !XIII Angel
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='XIII Angel'
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так в третьем гноме панели можно прозрачными делать или нет еще?
<[Raiden]> можно , сменой темы
<[Raiden]> или правкой темы
<[Raiden]> всё через зад короче.
<[Raiden]> незнаю будут ли они реализовывать нормальный настройщик. Н оподозреваю что нет.
<Nor8>  Ясно, придется видимо ил ина кеды или хфце переходить с выходом новой версии
<[Raiden]> ну, если часто не настраивать впринципе и гномшелл можно юзать )
<[Raiden]> расширения будут, руководства \хавту будут.
<[Raiden]> короче сами там разбирайтесь.
<[Raiden]> Я его неделю только смотрел
<[Raiden]> Сам пока юзаю кеды )
<[Raiden]> может и навсегда - незнаю.
<[Raiden]> Но у меня отдельный случай. Я был и раньше кде-юзером, а гном использовал только около 2 лет.
<[Raiden]> Вазе федоршики живут с гномом3 и живы ещё :) Так что вам решать.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyMQRVA2pnc
<kyshtynbai> омг в ютубе реклама появилась, куда катицца этот мир?..
<stolzus> на чём-то им надо зарабатывать
<[Raiden]> сча покажу куда :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUyQq-ATngg
<kyshtynbai> О я видал этот фильм).
<Nor8> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihGLcsFHFQw&feature=related  Здесь на живых примерах  )))
<[Raiden]> У гномеров возможно хорошая затея, сделать гном ос. Некий готовый продукт извсего этого венигрета. Посмотирм что получится - Мне кажется они мал ослушают пользователей )
<Zogar> гном ос?
<Zogar> А разве концепция гнома - не быть ДЕ изначально?
<Zogar> со всеми своими прогами и пр и тд
<[Raiden]> ну да, гогда гном 3 стабилизируется и буде тиметь версию 3.4 - 3.6 они будут думать о своей ос.
<sig_wall> Zogar: ну гном всегда был зоопарком.
<[Raiden]> Ну видимо это будет некий дистрибутив
<sig_wall> а кде вот весьма однообразный зоопарк
<sig_wall> +)
<Zogar> а, типо гуглооси?
<[Raiden]> от самих гномеров
<[Raiden]> Zogar: да, возможно. Если они не передумают
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Гугль запилит роллинг )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> На втором гноме ))
<[Raiden]> )
<stolzus> это всё только мешает, имхо
<stolzus> привязка приложений к ДЕ изначально
<[Raiden]> проблему привязки софта к де можно решить очень просто
<[Raiden]> уничтожить все другие де нафиг
<[Raiden]> :)
<stolzus> :)
<[Raiden]> но в линуксе я думаю уже никогда не будет единого ифейса.
<stolzus> не, это не вариант
<Umren> а что за проблема такая? я думал что софт привязывают к тулкиту )
<Zogar> КДЕ маст даййй
<Zogar> !!!
<Zogar> )))
<[Raiden]> я бы личн опредпочел что бы вымер гном
<stolzus> лучше бы разделять разработку ДЕ от приложений
<Zogar> а по мне - пусть все будет как есть, пусть оно развиваетсо, меняетсо
<Umren> stolzus: так она разделена
<Zogar> по мне - лучше бы исходники макос открыли
<Umren> мечтай больше
<stolzus> ога. учитывая, что гнум использует кучу предустановленых приложений
<stolzus> как и кеды
<Umren> это в убунте так, поставь минимальный гнум в арче и там ниче нет
<Umren> так же и кеды
<Zogar> ну это сносится/ставится. кому не нра - всегда есть выбор
<Zogar> хорошо когда есть выбор и совсем плохо когда его нет
<stolzus> макось - это отдельная песня :)
<ghabit> mva, привет. Докладываю - нашел linuxdcpp с мультискачкой.
<Umren> макось это такая далекая сладкая сказка, тех кто ее юзал мельком )
<ghabit> mva, инфо нужно?
<ghabit> Вопрос - как изменить место попапа убунтовского?
<ghabit> Слишком низко выползает
<Zogar> ghabit: отключить его нафиг ) отвлекаловка
<Boevik_> нужна помощь не получается создать ник что нужно вписывать в команды в этой строке??
<Escsun> -> /nick
<Boevik_> как правильно ?
<ghabit> Zogar, где можно отключить?
<rapidsp> Boevik_: /msg nickserv help REGISTER
<Escsun> нужна для начал сменить ник на тот который хочешь, потом проверить ник, если он пустой, зарегестрировать ник ..
<Boevik_>  что вписывать  в строку? чтоб проверить
<stolzus> Boevik_: "/nick my_nickname"
<stolzus> молодец
<my_nickname> если ник не занят что дальше вписывать?
<stolzus> смотря, что ты хочешь
<AndreX>  /nickserv info nick проверить свободен ли ник или /who nick /nikserv register pass email зарегить текущий ник
<stolzus> если просто сменить - ничего не надо
<Boevik> проверил ник.... NickServ- Boevik is not registered. вот что выдало что далее делать?
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: привет, есть вопрос
<^DEMOSS^> http://debian.pro/files/conf/virtualhost-apache - кто скажет - там где звездочка - не надо ли порт писать ?
<^DEMOSS^> и хост
<amigo> * - обрабатывать любые адреса и порты
<^DEMOSS^> дак это правильно для статьи инквизитора ?
<amigo> какой статьи?)
<^DEMOSS^> http://debian.pro/147
<amigo> >.<
<^DEMOSS^> будет ли корректно обрабатываться ситуация с несколькими сайтами. допустим 10-20 штук.... 150 штук... ))
<inkvizitor68sl> не помню
<inkvizitor68sl> там толи звездочку надо оставить
<inkvizitor68sl> то ли просто listen 80
<inkvizitor68sl> у энджи просто listen 80 работает
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: двоеточие 80 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, listen :80 точно работаеть не бует
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду спать
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: я имел ввиду :80
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl:  *:80
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: 000-default удалять ? )
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl:  ты тут ?
<yurau> я видел в магазине нокия n9
<yurau> там MeeGo 1.2
<VolonoFF> Извените а что может это означать: "gpg: не найдено данных формата OpenPGP."?
<VolonoFF> и как исправить ?
<^DEMOSS^> VolonoFF: марию дб ставишь или форк с репов ?
<^DEMOSS^> паблик кей ставишь ?
<^DEMOSS^> VolonoFF: да ?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-24
<volonoff> ребятки у меня проблеба с Mangler все каналы названые на Русском не отображаются коректно, как поменять кодировку ?
<volonoff> : /msg nickserv register <280558841> <volonoff@bk.ru>
<sig_wall> volonoff: убери двоеточие и пробел до : и угловые скобки !
<sig_wall> а то пароль палишь :)
<volonoff> понял уже сплю просто на половину
<volonoff> так что ребята никто не знает как в Ьфтпдук кодировку сменить ?
<volonoff> Mangler*
<volonoff> хм а кто может сказать почему когда в полноэкранном режиме смотрю видео появляются какие то полосы, в исходном размере нет ...
<yurau> volonoff: какой видеоадаптер?
<yurau> скорее всего вам никто не поможет. высокотехнологический вопрос.
<yurau> тут есть кто-н?
<VolonoFF> доброе утро всем
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> как 0тк/\учитb fn кн0пку
<jlewka> zae/\a паd/\ф
<AndreX> чаво??
<jlewka> netb00к
<mozilla92> возможно ли установить программу написаную для KDE на Gnome при этом не качаю всю оболочку?
<jlewka> fn кн0пка zae/\a
<jlewka> п0м0gите
<jlewka> dayte к0манdу d/\а устан0вки вирт, к/\авиатуры
<AndreX> jlewka, в биосе см инструкцию к нетбуку
<jlewka> нету там
<jlewka> инстрк Мск а я в derevnе
<jlewka> dayte к0манdу d/\а устан0вки вирт, к/\авиатуры
<AndreX> иногда помогает отключение NumLock при загрузке
<jlewka> при zaпуске7
<AndreX> фи у тя нажата нажми ф11
<AndreX> *фн
<jlewka> не п0мg/\0
<mozilla92> не посоветуете torrent клиент!
<mozilla92> ??
<mozilla92> :-(
<mozilla92> есть кто живой???
<jlewka> de/\yge
<jlewka> deluge
<mozilla92> он почемуто не раздает
<jlewka> у теba пр0bемы
<AndreX> jlewka, ну тогда вырубай включение нумлока при загрузке
<mozilla92> почему не раздает?
<AndreX> jlewka, попробуй просто нулок нажать, в некоторых так вырубается
<mozilla92> utorrent через вайн отлично работает! А все клиенты убунты не хотят раздавать!
<mozilla92> в чем проблема?
<mozilla92> блин есть здесь знающий человек?
<skai> jlewka: gnome-at-properties
<jlewka> скай
<jlewka> и чт там см0третb7
<jlewka> кт0 нитb напиshите ник sкай
<mva> @voice jlewka
<jlewka> еshe и иzdevaytsa ....
<AndreX> копируй и всавляй он уже написан выше
<jlewka> не виzhy t0r0 с006shen1ya
<mva> jlewka: нажми посильнее на fn-кнопку
<mva> тогда она отлипнет
<mva> или ножом подковырни
<mva> проблема в том, что программно её не отключить. Чаще всего её функции выполняются на "железном" уровне в микроконтроллере на самой клавиатуре
<AndreX> её можно тока оторвать))
<jlewka> как вирт кл поставит7
<AndreX> onboard
<AndreX> вроде
<jlewka> вытаскивал
<jlewka> спс
<mva> я как погляжу, jlewka, ты таки вытащил кнопку? :)
<jlewka> ctr -c
<jlewka> ctr - v
<mva> а
<jlewka> + тачпа
<jlewka> вирт кава нет русс
<AndreX> хм у меня есть))
<Offoffoff> jlewka: попробуй gok
<Zeka> Всем привет!
<User339[web]> Привет всем
<Zeka> привет
<Zeka> кто-нибудь может помочь по команде find?
<User339[web]> Кто может как 10.04 до 11.04?))))
<Zeka> в менеджер обновлений зайди
<User339[web]> Зашел
<User339[web]> Zeka как настроить чтоб обновилась сама ОС
<User339[web]> все разобрался спасибо)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<jlewka> Offoffoff gok 8метр0в...
<jlewka> 36р 99
<markmx> здаров всем, вопросе по wget если мы сформируем внутри нее апрос ПОСТ с указанием файла для аплоада, она его зальет?
<jlewka> что он хот телает 7
<jlewka> наверн0
<markmx> вот прсото не хочу курлом делать =) хочу вигетом =) ибо вигет прогресс показывает
<markmx> чорт возбми =)) умеет
<jlewka> 0000
<markmx> так теперь надо понять как это сделать =)
<markmx> а все =))))
<markmx> уже понятно =)
<markmx> вот за что я "ненавижу" линукс - в нем все что я собирался писать, уже написано блин.... тока найти и почитать =)
<baronos> как в пиджине убрать сообщения в чате вида - (13:28:14) ****** теперь известен как """""""
<copyerfiled> всем привет, скажите, существует ли софтина которая веб камеру пристегнутую к серверу превращает в ip-камерку к которой можно подключиться из интернета?
<markmx> и еще немножка - как вывести содержимое файла в поток?
<markmx> катом все понил
<kyshtynbai> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<markmx> не... таки вигет не могет
<udjin> hi all
<only_you> ку
<kyshtynbai> ку
<garry-78> и вам здоровья=)
<skai> да не хворать то вашему дому
<garry-78> и тишина...
<rapidsp> буйных мало
<pr00192> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<skai>  !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<User683[web]> братюни, посоветуйте игр хороших
<Ilshat1> Привет. не подскажите. как с awk, получить второе слово в строке?
<SergeyIT> User683[web]:   линукс
<inkvizitor68sl> Ilshat1: awk '{print $2}'
<udjin> заигрался в supertux. тру игра
<Ilshat1> inkvizitor68sl, спс. уже понял
<kyshtynbai> Убунту только что ни с того, ни с сего намертво зависла. Ни на мышь, ни на клавиатуру не реагировала, просто висела и всё, пришлось по питанию перезапускать. Какие логи тут можно покурить?
<shenmue> ну ксорг для начала
<shenmue> а дальше все какие найдешь
<[Raiden]> на всякий случай почитай про sysrq
<[Raiden]> а то резетом фс убить можно
<[Raiden]> !sysrq
<ubuntuhelp> Вы можете попробовать корректно выключить и перезагрузить компьютер, нажав и удерживая кнопки Alt+PrintScreen, а затем набрать последовательно буквы r, e, i, s, u, b. См: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key http://www.script-coding.info/Dzen_1_7.html#9.
<kyshtynbai> Спасибо
<kyshtynbai> Я дурак не догадался с другой машины по ссаш постучать, может реально иксы зависли
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31841
<kyshtynbai> Ничего вроде особенного в логах...
<[Raiden]> r, e, i могут отбирать клаву у текущего процесса.
<[Raiden]> А s, u, b - синк, анмаут, ребут - Это срабатывает в 99% случаях даже если всё зависло
<[Raiden]> почему зависло - сам разбирайся - по твоим словам сложно сказать. Но я тоже думаю что связано с дровами видео или иксами.
<kyshtynbai> Спасибо!
<[Raiden]> http://mrdoob.com/projects/chromeexperiments/google_gravity/
<Umren> yo
<shenmue> как может аккауннт быть занятым и не сушествовать?
<AndreX> где?
<kyshtynbai> Хард ноута 15 дюймов - 2.5?
<shenmue> на почте
<[Raiden]> через 4 дня релиз гном 3.2
<[Raiden]> как войдет в онеирк - уже можно будет пробовать )
<SergeyIT> kyshtynbai,   у меня зависание из-за упса было
<[Raiden]> видео как восстановить груб  с помощью чрут http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8lod8sRb_6I#!
<[Raiden]> и лайва
<[Raiden]> можно сунуть боту на команду !grub
<kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: у меня вообще с этим ноутом чото нето с питанием, пример: ребутаешься иногда, и до загрузки граба система может тупо повиснуть намертво - мигает курсор и всё. Спасает всунуть-вынуть батарею. Причем это бывает не при
<kyshtynbai> каждой перезагрузке...
<Zabadzzzz> здравствуйте. Поставил на ноут (Acer 5253g) 11.04. Все хорошо работало - нашло вайфай,тачпад,fn etc, но не сложилось дружеских отношений с юнити и я решил поставить 10.04. Вс поставил,но не могу подключить интернет (ADSL, на модеме LAN не горит). Никто с таким не в
<Zabadzzzz> стречался?
<kyshtynbai> Юнити отключить же можно в 11.04
<[Raiden]> Zabadzzzz: мог бы просто сделать логаут и выбрать гном2 сессию
<[Raiden]> Zabadzzzz: Я не встречался, другой тип подключения. Пиши\ищи на форуме.
<[Raiden]> Zabadzzzz: Вот тут девушка рассказывает как переключиться с юнити на гном2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=xoe06RbPa1A
<[Raiden]> )
<Zabadzzzz> ах,да. Паралельно стоит Вин7 и там все видит. Помню аналогичный случай у друга,когда он убунту и винду паралельно поставил. А именно: сначала была убуна с инетом, а потом добавился виндоуз и украз у бунты инет :) :)
<[Raiden]> Я сомневаюсь что установка виндосв может менять что-то в убунте или в модеме.
<User682[web]> Hi
<User682[web]> Watsap
<User682[web]> papeni&
<kyshtynbai> Что то такое я слышал... но по поводу вай-фай адаптера. это было связано с тем, как системы выключают питания вай-фая. после выключения убунты, вай-фай в винле не поднимался. Хотя может брешут.
<kyshtynbai> *винде.
<diskin> Zabadzzzz, видимо не встал драйвер сетевой карты
<AndreX> [Raiden], бывает, такое, даже помню ктото сюда с похожей проблемой приходил, когда перезагружаешся из винды в убунту то какаянибуть железка не фурычит, приходится вырубать комп и запускать поновой, бред конечно, но у когото уже было)
<kyshtynbai> Во-во, и я о том же.
<AndreX> kyshtynbai, биос попробуй обновить
<kyshtynbai> AndreX: попробую, комп не новый, может какие обновления вышли для него, спасибо.
<openvoid> в eee701 было с сетевухой так же - отрубаешь питание ноута, вынимаешь батарею, потом всё обратно - серевуху становится видно
<Zabadzzzz> а как при установке 11.04 указать СВОЮ точку монтирования для ntfs? Предлагает только /dos и /windows в выпадающем меню
<openvoid> согласись с предложением, потом поправишь fstab
<Umren> Zabadzzzz: man fstab
<Umren> Zabadzzzz: а не вру, вписать
<Umren> при установке
<Umren> берешь и пишешь клавиатурой :D
<Zabadzzzz> неактивно
<Umren> у мя активно
<Umren> я так сразу и вписываю чо куда пихать
<Zabadzzzz> хм
<Zabadzzzz> странно
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<kyshtynbai> Нда. Биоса под мою модель нового нету.
<kyshtynbai> А в принципе, хард никак не может иметь отношение к такому вот развитию событий? Подозреваю я его,как то он шумит странно.
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<madnesstrue> подскажите как на обычную убунту с Unity поставить KDE ?
<darth_ixis> привет
<Umren> madnesstrue: кочни кубунту, сэкономишь себе времени и сил
<darth_ixis> Ставить 11.04 или 10.04 ??
<darth_ixis> я вообще юниксы не использовал никогда
<darth_ixis> хочу попробовать
<rapidsp> madnesstrue: apt-grt install kubuntu-desktiop
<rapidsp> adnesstrue: *desktop
<shenmue> darth_ixis 10.04
<darth_ixis> shenmue, а почему лучше её?
<Umren> darth_ixis: LTS
<shenmue> полно мануалов. простая оболочка гном 2. и убунтология написанна как раз под 10.04. быстро освоишся
<darth_ixis> Окей, спасибо за помощь.
<shenmue> на то что пишут что это lts не обращай внимания. тебе все равно эти буквы ничего не скажут. а некоторые не правильно понимают их значение
<Umren> а он и не обращал )
<darth_ixis> ну по крайней мере я знаю что это такое)
<User127[web]> Empathy не хочет подключаться к XMPP-серверу вконтакте!
<User127[web]> может кто помочь?
<nAgoHaK> привет
<nAgoHaK> вендузятникам)
<Offoffoff1> НагоХак: фу...
<Offoffoff1> Йохохохохохоо
<nAgoHaK> Offoffoff1: !!!
<Offoffoff1> НагоХак: тут только правоверные
<Offoffoff1> НагоХак: и сочувствующие
<nAgoHaK> Offoffoff1: а что тут еще убунтойды остались?)
<Offoffoff1> а разве нет?
<mva> неа
<Offoffoff1> Убунтологи.
<mva> у всех либо гента, либо арч
<mva> =)
<nAgoHaK> :D
<nAgoHaK> mva: не верю)
<Offoffoff1> mva: все выросли.. большие мальчики.
 * rapidsp попрежнему инфантилен, сидит в кубунте :)
<nAgoHaK> фу
<sig_wall> что плохочог в кбубунте?
<sig_wall> *плохого
<sig_wall> отличная ОС
<rapidsp> дык кеды ж неправославные :)
<nAgoHaK> de не нравится
<skai> Offoffoff1: охохо
<skai> кто очнулся от спячки
<SergeyIT> всех, кто не *убунте - банить!
<sig_wall> кеды хотя бы цельное ДЕ, в отличие от гнумов
<sig_wall> SergeyIT: не надо меня банить
<SergeyIT> sig_wall, дмеить - слишком затратно, только банить )
<skai> @voice dmay
<rapidsp> гы
<skai> dmay: ну а теперь ты скажи свое веское слово
<skai> dmay: как никак тебя упомянули
<sig_wall> а по-моему одинаково
<AndreX> )
<sig_wall> skai: дайте автовойс, хочу +v
<rapidsp> есть еще автобан ))
<AndreX> много хочеш, очень много...
<SergeyIT> sig_wall, как ЛИ - медальку каждый день хочешь?
<AndreX> sig_wall, а акик тебе не дать?
<nAgoHaK> AndreX: а ты кто?
<sig_wall> AndreX: ты не оператор
<AndreX> а я так просто прложил)
<sig_wall> SergeyIT: одной хватит
<SergeyIT> AndreX, акик - это кик по-японски, что ли (
<AndreX> SergeyIT,  не а , это    /msg ChanServ AKICK #foo ADD nick
<sig_wall> AndreX: ADD nick reason
<sig_wall> чтобы понятнее
<mva> @voice SergeyIT
<mva> @voice rapidsp
<mva> @voice skai
<mva> @voice nAgoHaK
<mva> @voice AndreX
<mva> @voice sig_wall
<SergeyIT> mva, спасибо
<mva> @voice Offoffoff1
<mva> за компанию
<AndreX> добрый какой)
<skai> @mode +b *!*@pirate-party.ru
<skai> @kick mva
<Offoffoff1> Это чо за?
<skai> @devoice nAgoHaK SergeyIT rapidsp SergeyIT AndreX sig_wall Offoffoff1
<sig_wall> няшненько :)
<mva> а skai потворствует оффтопу и флуду
<mva> ай-ай-ай
<skai> @kick mva
<skai> даж грин потворствует, когда на канале тишина.но откуда челвоеку с синдромом вахтера знать это
<mva> препятствие оффтопу не является синдромом вахтёра, если вдруг что
<skai> не.но твое поведение обычно является проявлением синдрома вахтера
<mva> да и выдача войсов — это не выдача пермбанов к тому же. А намёк на успокоение
<mva> моё поведение сводится только к препятствию оффтопа
<rapidsp> вот вас прет :)
<Offoffoff1> оффтопите!
<mva> да
<skai> аааа.то есть когда ты октазывался помочь, мотивируя это тем, что любой софт - не является убунто - эт потворство оффтопу?
<mva> @voice mva
 * SergeyIT правоверный убунтумен, 3.5 года использует только убунту и имеет право хоть иногда с медалькой быть (
<skai> всего 3.5 года?
<Offoffoff1> SergeyIT: А Unity используешь?
<Anton2d> Сорри за офтопик, но не могу не поделиться впечатлениями. Удалось полетат на Ми-8 и поснимать.
<Anton2d> http://v2.cache3.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/59501181.jpg?redirect_counter=1
<Offoffoff1> Anton2d: эта бан
<Anton2d> В кадре роджа не моя, моя - рука. Снимал на 8 мм фишай. Было страшно ;)
<Anton2d> ну  бан так бан, сорри
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff1, я только на LTS сижу, в гноме (пока)
<Offoffoff1> SergeyIT: я тоже ^___^
<Offoffoff1> SergeyIT: хотя всем ставлю 11.04
<Offoffoff1> SergeyIT: говорю, что это почти iPad
<Zogar> Anton2d: хорошая фотка. Камере было страшно )
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff1, ну его 11.04 - минут 15-ть посмотрел только с лайва...
<Anton2d> страшно было мне.... хоть и привязан был.. всеранво очко жим-жим ;)
<Offoffoff1> Anton2d: сделай логотип Ubuntu на земле и будет Ubuntu-волпейпер
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff1, и с 2д только
<Anton2d> да не.. у меня там естественно есть фотки и просто вертикально вниз, без елементова вертушки, из них валпайпер лучше будет
<Anton2d> Красота была осень, поля леса, деревья разноцветные, как в сказке..
<Zogar> Лучше сделать валлпапер из Медведева, и надпись: "Своим преемником я выбираю… Убунту!"
<skai> Zogar: а с каких пор медвед чтото выбирает?он подержал кресло на 1 срок, чтобы конституцию не менять
<Offoffoff1> Zogar: сошлют в гулаг
<SergeyIT> а вот за политику точно банить надо - ну их....
<skai> SergeyIT: оооо.у меня один препод - еврей с любовью к танцполу.но танцполит не против едра.он старой закалки.он против комуняк проповедует
<SergeyIT> skai, а у нас других нет - все коммуняки, независимо от названия (и на этом замолкаю о политике)
<JollyR0ger> подскажите норм аплет для сети
<shenmue> nm-applet
<skai> JollyR0ger: ну эт ты у личного психолога спрашивай.а мы твое понятие нормы не знаем.и гадать, что ты хочешь - не станем
<mva> knemo
<mva> ;))
<shenmue> ложки нет
<JollyR0ger> стандартный скажем так не блещет, просто варианты
<mva> JollyR0ger: knemo
<rapidsp> а чем он должен блистать?
<Offoffoff1> JollyR0ger: какого рода апплет
<shenmue> mva, как может быть аккаунт на почте занят и не существовать одновременно?
<JollyR0ger> туго с настройками, он не хочет их сохрянять
<Offoffoff1> JollyR0ger: wicd?
<JollyR0ger> через консольку у меня сейчас настроено
<mva> shenmue: запрещён к регистрации :)
<shenmue> ппц пчелайн... надо провайдера менять
<mva> да, на ТТК :)
<rapidsp> shenmue: нда??? и у меня проблемы с ним... однако тенденция
<shenmue> это я зарегился а потом на почту попасть не могу.
<SergeyIT> shenmue, значит проверку на детекторе не прошел
<shenmue> нее.. почтой пользовался два раза вроде. там для локалок на почте рега нужна.
<shenmue> в личном кабинете пишут что ящик есть. на самой почте пишут что аккаунт не существует а рега с тем же ником говорит что занято
<SergeyIT> shenmue, напиши админу, не?
<shenmue> да мне уж все равно. качество говорит само за себя =)
<shenmue> тем более локалки в пчеле больше нет
<an4a> всем привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<yurau> кто знает? режим классик будет в 10.10?
<Umren> 10.10? поставь узнаешь, год назад вышло
<AndreX> в 10.10 нет юнити
<yurau> упс
<yurau> в 11.10
<AndreX> 12.4 небудет
<Umren> а зачем он те?
<Umren> привыкнешь к юнити
<AndreX> 11.10 тоже, небудет
<yurau> меня классик устраивает
<yurau> вы разбиваете мне сердце )
<Umren> из реп поставить не осилишь?
<AndreX> а мы тут причём))
<yurau> надеюсь альт+таб там будет
<Umren> будет
<Umren> yurau: а в чем проблема поставить классик ?
<Umren> если его не будет в образе
<yurau> нуу, а вдруг чего
<Umren> что вдруг чего?
<Umren> никто же не орет омг я хочу e17
<Umren> почему его нет по дефульту??
<yurau> не состыкуется. меню например
<Umren> убирают т.к. гтк2 выпиливать потихоньку будут
<yurau> ясно
<yurau> я юзею со временем
<yurau> )
<[Raiden]> в кедах хороший алт+ таб. Точнее тут варианты есть, как в вин7 , карусель - тоже 3д, и обычный.
<[Raiden]> *как вин+таб в вин7
<Umren> а кому то интересны кеды?
<Umren> :D
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<[Raiden]> Ну будем считать я сам для себя написал )
<[Raiden]> ещё тут вариант с прилипанием окон в пол экрана не такой как в вин7, компизе или ГШ.
<[Raiden]> там только в пол экрана или весь
<[Raiden]> а тут ещё в четверть умеет
<Umren> а плазма падает?
<[Raiden]> на выходе в 4.7.0 бывает падает
<Umren> значит не нужно )
<[Raiden]> Umren: )
<[Raiden]> юзе не падает. У меня бывае таптайм 3-4 дня.
<[Raiden]> больше просто редко комп гоняю, это не сервер
<[Raiden]> в юзе*
<Umren> ну я ваще каждый день его вырубаю
<Umren> [Raiden]: ты уже опробовал бета2?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> бету 1 смотрел в виртуалке, с тех пор не пускал ещё
<Umren> ну вроде на днях вышла
<Umren> ща установил поглядеть чо как
<[Raiden]> ну да
<Umren> даже не падает пока )
<Umren> бета1 у мя ваще не работала
<[Raiden]> ну, я буду ждать релиза
<[Raiden]> и очень большая вероятность что это будет кубунта
<Umren> сустем сеттингс терь прям содраны с мака 0
<Umren> )
<Umren> хм, какая то интересная фича онлайн аккаунтс
<Umren> ого, можно все синхронизировать с гуглом
<AndreX> меня в 11.10 бесит то что главное меню на боковой панели и то что панель не появляется если чтонибудь в фулскрин работает
<Umren> [Raiden]: в кедах такое есть? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6328579/14141.png
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<[Raiden]> не пользую эти сервисы и соцсети.
<Umren> а зря, гмыло календарь и доки няшные
<[Raiden]> гмейл ваще юзаю, но через почтовый клиент
<Umren> календарь даже умеет смски слать
<Umren> это ваще киллер фича )
<[Raiden]> http://userbase.kde.org/Kontact
<Umren> да в кедах все падает либо кривое
<[Raiden]> может быть
<Umren> о, терь наконецто бекап по дефульту встроили
<[Raiden]> я этим тоже не пользуюсь. У меня опера в качестве мейл клиента. А записки и что делать либо в cherrytree - боез какого-либо онлайна либо на бумаге.
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> ну записками я не пользуюсь, а гугл календарь как напоминалка это в сто раз круче всяких евернотов и прочих убожеств
<Umren> потому что умеет смс, а мобила с тобой 99% времени
<Umren> software center новый неплохо выглядит
<garry-78> что мешает напоминания на мобиле делать, без всяких извратов с смс?=)
<Umren> тем что текст проще на компе в календарь вбить и там это в стопитсот раз удобнее.
<Umren> а потом можно историю посмотреть еще
<[Raiden]> тут полностью согласен
<garry-78> я щас на бете 2 и скажу только одно, к релизу я уйду на дебиан
<Umren> вперед и с песней =)
<[Raiden]> правильно , иди в дебиан. На по сути пофиг там ты будешь бетатестером или тут.
<Umren> действительно =)
<Umren> я сомневаюсь, что на дебиан стейбл кто то сидит
<garry-78> там хоть гном 2й не выпилен =)
<Umren> репозитории у тебя уже все забанили?
<garry-78> похоже
<Umren> Ставишь убунту минимал (весит 10 метров), ставишь любой ДЕ/ВМ = профит?!
<garry-78> каллбек на 3м уже
<garry-78> и он убог
<[Raiden]> 10 метров весит устанвощик, после установки оно весит несколько по другому, сеть использует. А вот по поводу гуи верно - в теккст инсталл есть опция ставить без гуи, толи по ф5 толи по ф4 в меню загрузки.
<Umren> ну люди то не в курсе
<dmay> кто хайлайтил меня в суе?!
<Umren> сплошь нытье "омг юнити!!! уйду на дебиан!"
<dmay> юнити няшне, уходяшники пусть уходят
<[Raiden]> надо им так говорить. У нас есть всё + юнити, а у вас ...
<Umren> dmay: кому ты нужен.
<[Raiden]> :)
<dmay> Umren: а я знаю? мне лог листать лень...
<garry-78> на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные
<Umren> garry-78: ты о чем?
<[Raiden]> Кстати с кде забавно всё это наблюдать. Все эти терки юнити, вс гном2\3
<[Raiden]> и кстати у меня тоже убунта
<Umren> dmay: иди чини интеллисенс
<Umren> dmay: а то он у вас падает
<SergeyIT> dmay, тебе медаль повесили
<stolzus> о, как много войсов
<Umren> по мне, то что решили сделать юнити - это очень круто, надо свое лицо иметь как бэ
<SergeyIT> stolzus, ты много не видел...
<dmay> Umren: ты на зверьцд пробовал чтоль? :3
<Umren> причем в 11.10 оно намного кручем 11.04 =)
<Umren> dmay: слышал что народ говорит, посмотри тэг в твиттере
<dmay> SergeyIT: ну ведь не просто так небось :/
<Umren> dmay: падает прям как плазма в кедах
<stolzus> SergeyIT: да уж, боюсь представить что было :)
<Umren> dmay: когда починят?
<AndreX> dmay, скай хотел, чтобы ты своё мнение выразил)), он и хайлайтил
<dmay> Umren: а, в community preview VS on community preview win8 чтоль?
<Umren> dmay: да нет, в 2010 сп1
<SergeyIT> stolzus, ничего не было - мертвые души считали - завойсили всех )
<garry-78> Umren: я о том что сколько людей столько мнений - всем не угодишь
<dmay> AndreX: а на луну он не хотел? :\
<stolzus> ах вот оно что
<AndreX> dmay,  немогу знать))
<Umren> garry-78: ты о чем? каких мнений? на убунте можно поставить/настроить ВСЕ, что есть на любом другом дистре
<dmay> Umren: какой-то у них там неправильный сп1. умвр/чяднт в общем. лесом.
<Umren> garry-78: дефультный образ собирают для тех, у кого мнения нет, т.е. бывших вендузятников
<dmay> Umren: yum? :3
<Umren> dmay: легко, биндинги в баше меняешь :D
<Umren> dmay: и можешь еще кормить rpm'ами через алиен
<dmay> мдэ... и эти люди ругаются на сетуп.екзе XD
<Umren> dmay: .msi же ?
<Umren> dmay: экзе это устаревшее уг
<mva> dmay:
<mva> Umren:
<mva> !!!!!
<dmay> ну про мси не многие знают раз, а 99% сетупекзе это как раз обертка над мси два
<dmay> всё, всё
<garry-78> Umren: Unable to locate package gnome2
<Umren> garry-78: ты о чем?
<garry-78> Umren: я о том что мне не поставить 2й гном 11,10
<Umren> garry-78: а релиз 11.10 уже был?
<garry-78> Umren: вот я и говорю к релизу не появиться такая возможность уйду на дебиан
<mva> garry-78: запятые придумали дураки?
<mva> да и прочие знаки препинания
<Umren> garry-78: из-за таких олдфагов она точно появится
<garry-78> mva: извини я безграмотный=(
<garry-78> Umren: кто-то только что утверждал, что можно поставить всё?=)
<mva> garry-78: тут грамотность-то особо и не нужна. Ты хотя бы мысленно разделяй поток мыслей. И там где паузы — ставь знак препинания
<Umren> garry-78: в релизе?
<Umren> я не рассматриваю беты альфы и прочее
<mva> а то сплошным потоком мыслей — это нечто неудобочитаемое :)
<garry-78> mva: я только из театра вернулся, каша в голове, постараюсь исправиться.
<SergeyIT> garry-78, ничего себе в театр сходил, в буфете просидел все действие?
<stolzus> безграмотный, а в театры ходит. какая прелесть :)
<garry-78> SergeyIT: не, даже в антракт не ломился в буфет, остался в зале
<copyerfiled> товарищи, цопаюсь к виндовс машине через стандартный клиент терминального сервера, ввожу пассворд пишет - обломм, пассворд неверный, как исправить глюк?
<garry-78> stolzus: впервые за последние лет 10 выбрался, но уж больно Ибсена люблю, такое пропустить не смог
<mva> copyerfiled: не используй, пожалуйста, слово "стандартный". У всех разные "стандарты". Называй имя, пожалуйста :)
<copyerfiled> так и называется - клиент терминального сервера
<dojulia_> можно спросить, ребята?
<mva> ну и да, раз пишет, что ошибка в пароле, значит ошибка в пароле
<mva> возможно не в той раскладке вводишь
<dojulia_> есть некий java-процесс, на другой машине
<stolzus> garry-78: я года два не был. удачно ты напомнил, потормошу ка я знакомую театралку в ближайшие дни
<pupizoid> test
<ubuntuhelp> pupizoid, Понг.
<dojulia_> цепляюсь по ssh, как открыть его ввод-вывод?
<Umren> dojulia_: зависит от приложения, может его там ваще нету? это вопрос не про линукс
<copyerfiled> нет однозначно, ошибка не в пароле, тк с виндовс на виндовс цопаюсь бес проблем с тем же паролем, раскладка правильная, ввожу логин ручками, чтоб видеть что на англ :(
<dojulia_> Umren, он есть. если подойти к тому компу, то он запущен в терминале
<dojulia_> просто хочется иметь доступ к нему через ssh
<dojulia_> думал про fg, но не знаю номер задачи
<Umren> ты говоришь о - запущеном приложении не в виде сервиса который работает в консоле - и как получить к нему доступ с другой ссх сессии?
<Umren> будь более конкретным =)
<dojulia_> да, приложение (java)в консоли, требуется его ввод-вывод по другой сесси, ты абсолютно прав
<dojulia_> знаю pidof процесса, могу убить процесс, перезапустить. но не могу взять и ввести что-то внуть
<Umren> понятно о чем ты, то что это ява значения не имеет
<Umren> сам этим не заморачивался, поэтому не знаю ответ на твой вопрос =)
<dojulia_> ладно, спасибо что откликнулся)
<dojulia_> может что-то с screen? для чего нужен screen?
<Umren> подрзреваю, что нужно копать в сторону tty
<Umren> в виде подключения/подмены ссх сессии на tty
<Umren> вот тут действительно пишут про screen ) http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/3381002
<Umren> а вобще гуглить так http://www.google.ru/search?aq=0&oq=ssh+tt&gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ssh+tty
<Umren> короче, судя по описанию - screen то что тебе надо
<Umren> кури ман
<dojulia_> спс)
<pupizoid> А как сделать автовход на этот канал в pidgin-е?
<[Raiden]> собеседники - добавить чат
<[Raiden]> там галка есть автоматически подключаться
<[Raiden]> вроде
<pupizoid> ща протестю
<pupizoid> спасибо!!
<pupizoid> а как обратиться? руками ник писать?
<stolzus> в pidgin я не помню как
<[Raiden]> убежал он
<stolzus> попробуй двойной клик или начни набирать имя и нажми tab
<stolzus> а
<[Raiden]> в пиджине только дописка по табу или копипаст
<stolzus> это минус отключения входов/выходов
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в квирке можно ещё окно разделить на 2
<stolzus> у меня xchat
<[Raiden]> в 1 части системные сообщения , в другой только чат
<[Raiden]> ясно
<stolzus> kvirc консольный?
<[Raiden]> нет. гуи на qt
<[Raiden]> правда у меня не из репов версия, там слишком новая и глючная.
<[Raiden]> так что советовать не буду
<stolzus> попробовать тогда чтоль
<stolzus> xchat тоже не идеален :)
<[Raiden]> ну рискни. Надоест - удалишь
<stolzus> пробовал weechat и ircci, но мне не нравится консольность
<[Raiden]> мне тоже не очень. weechat иногда ставлю на случай если придется писат ьс консоли.
<[Raiden]> но не юзаю
<stolzus> перейду ка я на 3G
<stolzus> ставлю. почти 50 метров
<stolzus> красота
<[Raiden]> сча покажу свой. С самопальной раскраской
<[Raiden]> и за ожно с разделенным окном
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0925/h_1316898366_6548996_3f85256792.png
<Zogar> вырвиглазно )
<Umren> адище кой то
<Umren> inferno OS )
<sig_wall> угу, ад
<sig_wall> =)
<Umren> [Raiden]: те пора переходить http://code.google.com/p/inferno-os/
<stolzus> забавно. главное под себя бы настраивался
<[Raiden]> ))
<dojulia_> всем спасибо, screen -вещь!
<[Raiden]> мне и тут хорошо, я сам себе инферно и дьябло.
<[Raiden]> гг
<dojulia_> http://linuxopen.ru/2008/09/24/rabota-v-screen-virtualnom-terminal.html
<dojulia_> вот тут, может кому надо будет
<[Raiden]> кстати вики убунтовское вроде любой может править. Можете ег опополнят ьпо идее интересной инфой
<dojulia_> о, а это идея
<[Raiden]> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F
<dojulia_> только вики-разметкой не владею(
<[Raiden]> я тоже не в курсе.
<[Raiden]> логин там вроде как на форуме
<dojulia_> уже есть про скрин)
<dojulia_> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/screen
<dojulia_> но все равно спасибо!)
<dojulia_> кстати, у меня ник на форуме egorchik007, но тут его кто-то занял))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хехе
<[Raiden]> мой ник тоже тут занят, поэтому скобки.
<[Green]> такая же беда
<Umren> придумывайте ники поизвращенней, и они не будут заняты :D
<dojulia_> какие есть еще pop-up терминалы, кроме yakuake? а то я вместе с ним половину кедов в ксубунте поселил))
<Umren> dojulia_: guake
<Umren> крайне годный
<dojulia_> Umren, спасибо
<Umren> и весит килобайты
<stolzus> квирк весьма
<stolzus> но надо посмотреть его получше. сечас лень
<AndreX> [Raiden]. если нужный тебе ник занят, и долго небыл активен год, два, то можно попросить стаферов дропнуть его для тебя)
<[Raiden]> Да ладно уж.
<[Raiden]> да вот , использования ника из игры было ошибкой
<[Raiden]> этих райденов хоть соли, дофига в общем
<[Raiden]> лучше чего-нить пооригинальней  придумывать )
<AndreX> нуда, такто ник в сети как второе имя, и должен как можно меньше повторятся, кемто
<[Raiden]> Я придумать не мог долго. С фантазией хреновенько. А для этого ника в общем-то история уникальная сложилась, реже чем сам ник :) Знакомый в гости пришел , руку пожал и получил разряд стат. электричеством.
<[Raiden]> Отсюда в общем и ник.
<[Raiden]> Не уникальная правда тоже, возглас знакомого если только: Ну ты и Рейден.
<AndreX> xD
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-25
<logoped_> всем привет
<logoped_> у меня есть вопрос. подал себе через один канал 3 влана, один антегом, 2 тегом. Поставил пакет vlan, в /etc/network/interfaces поднял логические интерфейсы этих вланов, один поднимается, а второй при networking restart говорит: error: file exist. Так и не понял о существовании какого ф
<sharikoff> untagged должно дуть в eth0
<sharikoff> остальные в интерфейсы
<sharikoff> повнимательнее с файлом interfaces
<sharikoff> настрой все руками проверь
<sharikoff> потом только туда пиши
<sharikoff> *остальные в интерфейсы которые vlanX
<logoped_> так и есть, eth0 настроен на нетег, фишка в том, что один влан подымается, второй какбытоже, по нему пакеты ходят, но он в нем ничего не видит. При /etc/init.d/networking restart, можно прочесть ошибку касаемо этого влана.
<sharikoff> понимаешь мой друг... када ты делаешь нетворк рестарт ты рестартишт все ифейсы
<sharikoff> поднимай по одному
<sharikoff> и смотри косяки
<sharikoff> ifconfig vlan100 up
<sharikoff> к примеру
<sharikoff> так сказать разделяй и влавствуй
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> почитай ман пинга на предмет с какого интерфейса пинговать
<sharikoff> посмотри трейсроут или у вас трейспатч
<sharikoff> идет ли вобще чере них что нть
<sharikoff> это tcpdump
<sharikoff> ну вобщем я бы делал так...
<ubuntar> если на виртуалке расшарить usb и подключиться к одной сети через wifi, а на хосте подключиться в другую сеть, то можно эмулировать (+- точно) два компа через удалённое соединение? То есть можно будет сетевые проги тестить?
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> необязательно вайвай
<sharikoff> можно по одной сетевухе 2 компа сделать
<ubuntar> и что,будет всё как в реальном мире? мне надо именно чтобы не локалка была,и чтобы были потери пакетов и т.д. как в реале
<snow_usa> oh
<snow_usa> yes
<snow_usa> just 56 people use ubuntu in russian
<snow_usa> it's logical
<ubuntar> everyone is sleeping. This is first. Russian community is one of the biggest national communities.Second. This is russian speeking channel :)
<ubuntar> snow_usa: and not everyone using it using irc.. last years ubuntu getting easier to install and use for regular users, so they don't need support
<snow_usa> i don't know if it's quite controversal argument
<snow_usa> but seems to me that Russian are very conservative and ..... (Russia dlia russkix.)
<snow_usa> ubuntu has an African root
<snow_usa> and the name maybe not welcomed ?
<snow_usa> is that true?
<ubuntar> no no no no. You just met wrong people. But in each country you can meet racist or similar
<snow_usa> i see
<ubuntar> no, this is not true
<snow_usa> ok,
<snow_usa> a little bit out of topic
<snow_usa> is it true that the foreigners are not very welcomed in R?
<ubuntar> Russia just lost its national idea after USSR crash, and it's logical that any kind of people try to make some "new" idea.
<snow_usa> I see
<ubuntar> snow_usa: if you will go to Moskow there are many foreigners and tourists, as well in St.Petersbourg
<snow_usa> a while ago, I had a friend, who is a prof. He went to Moscow for a conference at MSU, and was brutally beaten by some ganster in the metro
<snow_usa> His friends latter explain that asian people will be dangerous if they go to street at night in Moscow
<ubuntar> snow_usa: but yes, in deep Russia people there are places where people still not trust to foreigners and don't like much. But russians like a lot people that are interesting in their language and culture
<snow_usa> uh
<ubuntar> snow_usa: so if white one will go to place like Harlem at night i think the result will be the same&
<ubuntar> ?
<snow_usa> not quite
<ubuntar> snow_usa: yes, there are many bad people and many good, include asians. But yes, in Russia sometimes you need balls..
<ubuntar> snow_usa: but i would not judge by one case
<lukinfore> место, где метро поехало на азиате, угу
<ubuntar> есть кто? из экзешника можно получить исходник на С++ с помощью декомпиляции?
<baronos> с утра ни у кого проблем нет с убунту видать)
<Umren> нет человека - нет проблемы
<User157[web]> у меня проблема :) 11.04, нет звука. инструкции по установке ALSA на сайте только для 10.04 и 10.10 :(
<User157[web]> что делать?
<[pragma]> а пробовал инструкции эти?-> User157[web]
<[pragma]> по идее должно быть параллельно, какая убуньа..
<[pragma]> тем более что 11.04 близко отстоит от 10.10
<User157[web]> я попробовал в linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic build-essential заменить maverick на natty, но не получилось
<User157[web]> а для заведомо не той версии не стал устанавливать ничего. стоит попытаться
<User157[web]> ?\
<User061[web]> оплгм
<User061[web]> есть кто пишет по русски???
<User157[web]> по инструкции не получается, затык на первом же шаге:  http://paste.pro/5132386
<retrys> подскажите пожалуйста архиватор который меньше всего ресурсов жрёт и распаковывается быстро кроме tar
<ghabit> Добрый день. Как в сабже изменить позицию родного попапа? Слишком низко от верхней панели. Или вырубить его?
<shenmue> какая то прога есть для настройки попапов
<shenmue> а вообще они где то в gconf вроде
<Desprado> Всем привет, есть кто?
<mva> retrys: эти два требования противоречат друг другу
<retrys> mva: не обязательно
<mva> обязательно
<mva> скорость распаковки прямо зависит от нагрузки
<retrys> я просто изу архиватор с низкой нагрузкой на систему быстрой распаковкой, мне не слишком то важно сжатие хотя хотелось бы
<mva> Diunex: не могу. Потому что я тебя не звал в приват. А стучать без спроса — не вежливо
<mva> retrys: если не шибко важно сжатие чем не устроил tar?
<mva> retrys: более того, tar+bzip2 — устраивает большинство людей как раз по параметрам "сжатие+скорость_распаковки+нагрузка"
<retrys> просто есть файлы которые с избыточной информацией
<mva> и?
<mva> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mva> !private
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='private'
<mva> !priv
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='priv'
<mva> блин
<mva> как же там калька с приватом звалась
<mva> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<mva> !pm| Diunex
<ubuntuhelp> Diunex: please see above
<mva> !pm > Diunex
<ubuntuhelp> Diunex, please see my private message
<retrys> спасибо за ответ
<mva> retrys: ты так и не ответил
<mva> чем тебя tar+bzip2 не устраивают?
<retrys> я просто не думал, что tar bz2 мало ресурсов требует ,
<mva> понятие "мало ресурсов" сильно субъективное и требует уточнения
<retrys> я просто использовал tar gzip при распаковке около 60% cpu использовало
<retrys> и мне это кажется много
<mva> олсо, тебе что, жалко чтоли? :)
<mva> лучше пусть процессор жрёт энерегию впустую? :)
<retrys> это просто маленький сервер и когда там что-нить разжимается все это чувствуют )
<mva> ну, почти у всех архиваторов, даже у xz есть опции, регулирующие степень сжатия и нагрузку на процессор
<mva> и это так же относится и к нагрузке на процессор при разжимании
<mva> так что если tar+bxip2 не устроит — можешь пощупать tar+xz
<retrys> сейчас пару тестов проведу и выберу лучшее
<left_behind1> народ, а кто нибудь может сказать, с чем может быть связано уменьшение скорости работы бубунты с усб. раньше по 5-8мб кидалось, а теперь 1мб и то редкость :(
<mva> left_behind1: с приближающейся смертью девайса, на который пишешь.
<mva> ну или с тем, что на нём ntfs ;)
<left_behind1> ну просто я на 2 разных девайса писал скорость все равно низкая. Писал как на нтфс таки на экст и на фат
<left_behind1> на экст скорость на чуть-чуть выше
<mva> ну, чисто теоретически возможно, что беда с ohci модулем, но такое никогда не происходит "внезапно". Да и лично мне слабо верится в данный вариант. Чаще всего такие проблемы носят "железный" характер
<SergeyIT> ку
<markmx> а где тимвюер хранит профили?
<SergeyIT> markmx, в мане не написано?
<markmx> не не вижу
<markmx> нус
<markmx> какую папку бакапить то? =) всю целиком чтоли?
<SergeyIT> у меня нет т.в. на машине
<logoped_> вообще в корне teamweiver-а есть конфиг, там можно прочесть
<[Raiden]> амд свою новую платформу рекламит http://www.3dnews.ru/news/617425/
<only_you> Причём всё это компания предлагает за цену всего в $245 или меньше —  именно столько будет стоить флагманский 8-ядерный процессор FX-8150 с  базовой частотой в 3,6 ГГц. Другой полноценный 8-ядерник FX-8100 @3,1  ГГц обойдётся покупателям в $205, а 6-ядерный FX-6100 будет 
<only_you> респект амд за такие цені
<[Raiden]> Ну это да
<[Raiden]> Как я понял из картинок, может быть кроссфаер со встроенной видеокартой и внешней
<[Raiden]> при таком раскладе вообще шикарно
<only_you> красота
<[Raiden]> В лине правда врятли пригодится ближайшее время :)
<only_you> думаю свой новій пк на базе амд собрать
<only_you> кстати, как у них с дровами для интегрированного видео?)
<[Raiden]> открытые дрова уже ничего под амд -видел пару тестов и ещё работу квин в опенгл es2.0 - ваще без тормозов.  Для встроенного незнаю
<[Raiden]> гуглить надо )
<[Raiden]> лучше погуглить отзывы владельцев или подождать..
<only_you> мне на ноуте с нвидией и открітіх хватает, доволен
<only_you> лишь бі 1080р тянуло)
<[Raiden]> я сравнивал со знакомым , гф 9800 с открытыми вс гф 8600гтс с закрытыми. Последее оказалось в 2 раза быстрей в глхгеарс.
<[Raiden]> ноувеау реально уже во многом рабочий ,н овсё ещё не очень.
<Umren> ну если новые так мало стоить будут, то на феном 2 блек едишн цены тоже упадут :D
<Umren> как раз в свою старую мамку пихну топовый )
<dderbin> Привет всем, кто-нибудь может помочь -проблема в том, после удаления pulseaudio исчез аплет громкости ,я поставил volti ,но он отображается только в режиме gnome2 ,а в юнити не отображается, как исправить это, или посоветуйте другую прогу для регулирÐ
<[Raiden]> 1. незнаю. 2. не использовать юнити  - не пойдёт?
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> 3. не удалять пульс
<dderbin> пульс удалил из-за того что очень фиговый звук из-за него
<dderbin> а юнити мне нравится =), да и в следующем релизе класик режима не будет
<only_you> Леннарт Поттеринг покарает тебя %)
<[Raiden]> в следущем релизе будет гномшелл и гном3 фаллбэк. Последний почти 1в1 классик гном.
<[Raiden]> правда не из коробки.
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<dderbin> кстати, а gnome 3 завязан намертво с пульсом или нет?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> не уверен как гном3 вообще. Возможно только гномшелл его требует - не помню.
<[Raiden]> сам смотри или жди )
<[Raiden]> 28 сентября выходит гном 3.2. Как он попадет в репы онеирка, можно будет его считать почти законченым.
<[Raiden]> если совсем не терпится
<[Raiden]> Немного тяжело всё это обсуждать сидя в кде :)
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0925/h_1316954561_2123308_a45c68deef.png
<bggooo> Привет народ!
<bggooo> Кто-нибудь использует Гном 3? Как оно?
<[Raiden]> да сам посмотри. Некоторым нравится.
<[Raiden]> Я лично нашел слабые стороны и в юнити и в гном3 , хотя думаю у последнего больше шансов на будущее.
<[Raiden]> слабые для меня
<bggooo> [Raiden], а обратно на 2 нормально если что откатится?
<[Raiden]> гном3 это ещё фаллбэк сессия + к ней в легкую прикрутить компиз можно и что угодно.
<bggooo> а понял)
<[Raiden]> bggooo: Если кто-то будет делать сборку гнома2 под свежие убунты, то будет можно. Иначе самому только собирать.
<[Raiden]> но особого смысла я думаю нет
<[Raiden]> гномшелл может и будет выглядеть по разному, за счет расширений, которые напишут сотнями...
<[Raiden]> единственная проблема в нем - он привязан намертво к вм mutter
<[Raiden]> и там нету такого разнообразия настроеккак у компиза или kwin
<bggooo> да я читал немного вики
<bggooo> ладно попробую, посмотрю может понравится :)
<[Raiden]> угу, попробуй. Советую не сразу делать как бы отзыв, а где-нить через недельку.
<[Raiden]> за одно расширения попробовать и без них, как есть.
<bggooo> хорошо
<[Raiden]> Я неделю щупал, потом мне его нехватало. :)
<[Raiden]> сча правда пишу с кде
<[Raiden]> хочу обождать, посмотреть со стороны куда оно двигается. И если в ближайшее врем кедоводы стабильность поправят ,может тут и останусь
<[Raiden]> Короче сполшная проблема выбора :)
<bggooo> дада) пока я на кеды не хочу, хотя соблазн присутствует)
<[Raiden]> Ещё многие побежали на хвце , как Линус Торвальдс - он более классический чем гном-шелл и в данный момент прямее чем гном3 фаллбэк.
<bggooo> у меня на вотом нетбуке минт с хвце, так ничего. Для него самое то)
<bggooo> на бб хочется что нибудь посимпатичней и ведео и память всетаки не хочется зря чтобы простаивали))
<Umren> [Raiden]: торвальдс же сказал что хвце уг
<[Raiden]> если пользуешся гномом, что бы много не дергаться, я думаю стоит просто перейти на гном3. С ГШ или без. - это самый как бы простой из вариантов.
<[Raiden]> как я думаю
<Umren> на юнити
<[Raiden]> Umren: Ну, он сказал что по сравнению с гном2 это шаг назад, но лучше чем гном3
<Umren> хватит советовать не дефульт окружения )
<[Raiden]> это действительно так, хфце проще чем гном2
<[Raiden]> но проще не обязательно хуже или не всегда.
<[Raiden]> Umren: )) ок
<[Raiden]> юнити надо заметить новый чуть поудобней. За счет того что в даше появились категории программ.
<[Raiden]> но как бы всеравно на любителя
<Umren> нормально, просто, мало кнопок
<Umren> среднему юзеру самое то
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/cardapio-menu-gets-gnome-shell.html
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/kubuntu-low-fat-settings-speed-boost-older-hardware/
<novns> не знаю, что они там собрались облегчать
<novns> беты 11.10 отчего-то работают сльно тормознее
<novns> в плане отзывчивости, скорости запуска всего и т.п.
<[Raiden]> в кедах не мало настроек. И службы мб некотоыре вырубают типа непомука
<novns> да я не про кеды
<[Raiden]> надо будет глянут ьсодержимое пакета
<novns> кде само по себе медленнее со всеми сервисами
<[Raiden]> А.. новость  про облегчение кубунты
<novns> а они даже гном умудрились затормозить
<novns> и проблема не в 3-м гноме, это железно
<[Raiden]> я пока только в виртуалке смотрел юнити и лубунту - не заметил особых лагов
<novns> 3-й гном я пробовал с лайвсиди федоры
<novns> там всё летает
<[Raiden]> Я пробовал гном3 в федоре и в ппа в 11.04
<[Raiden]> одинаково
<[Raiden]> летает
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/kubuntu-low-fat-settings-speed-boost-older-hardware
<[Raiden]> на моем железе
<novns> у меня там ещё ядро флудит всякими i2c nak bailout
<novns> интернет говорит, что у многих так
<novns> и жалобы на тормоза ходят рядом
<[Raiden]> я не втречал, может потому что в виртуалке смотрел. альфы\беты как ос для работы - для меня в прошлом.
<novns> а кто говорит о работе
<novns> для работы пока 10.04
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ок
<liveadmin> Привет ребята. Не подскажет кто рецепт на "Ошибку сегментирования" при запуске QTdesigner?
<novns> liveadmin, слишком мало информации
<liveadmin> novns, запускаю QTCreator, установленный из реп. Открываю любой проект - выбираю форму в файлах проекта, - вылетает IDE, с Ошибкой сегментирования. Открываю GUI проект из демок - вылетает ошибка сегментирования. Создаю GUI проект - вылетает ошибка опять же. Открыв
<liveadmin> ают прямо уже сам QTDesigner - вылетает ошибка сегментирования.
<liveadmin> ubuntu 10.10
<novns> кроме слова ошибка сегм ент ирования надо подробные логи .xsession-errors
<novns> *сегментирования
<novns> где именно эта ошибка - в какой библиотеке?
<liveadmin> Консоль открываю, запускаю через неё креатор. Когда вылетает креатор, смотрю на консоль- Ошибка сегментирования.
<novns> погуглите про отладку
<novns> там подскажут, где подробнее смотреть
<novns> ну и ещё, попробуйте завести нового пользователя и запустить от него
<stolzus> liveadmin: а консольные проекты открывает?
<liveadmin> Угу.
<liveadmin> Только всё что связано с графическим интерфейсом - вылетает.
<stolzus> liveadmin: вылетает именно когда ты пытаешься загрузить проект или скомпилить?
<liveadmin> вылетает когда вызываю графический редактор.
<liveadmin> Или просто даже когда QTDesigner открывают - вылетает.
<liveadmin> загружается проект нормально.
<stolzus> liveadmin: какая версия дизайнера?
<liveadmin> Так, пока общался поставил уже последний qt с официального сайта. та же беда. 4.7, дезайнер там хрен пойми какой. Сейчас обратно поставлю из реп.
<stolzus> запускаешь дизайнер, Help -> About Qt Designer
<liveadmin> отдельного дизайнера в пакете с офф сайта нет)
<liveadmin> сейчас с реп доустановится ,погляжу)
<stolzus> ну, когда он ставится
<stolzus> там же есть отдельный модуль
<stolzus> в любом случае
<liveadmin> Нет, либо я не нашел.
<liveadmin> он интегрирован идет в qtcreator
<liveadmin> в дирректориях пошарил не нашел.
<liveadmin> бинарников не так много там
<stolzus> да, но его и отдельно можно запустить
<stolzus> ладно, в любом случае, я не знаю что там
<liveadmin> стоп, как я запущу qtdesigner если он вылетает?
<liveadmin> отдельно он не запускается тот который из реп
<stolzus> а
<liveadmin> уже переустановил с реп.
<liveadmin> В любом случае дизайнер не хочет запускаться ни отдельным модулем, ни через qtcreator.
<liveadmin> Вылетает ошибка сегментирования.
<stolzus> ну ладно. у меня криэйтор 2.1.0, остальное 4.7.2
<stolzus> ubuntu 11.04, всё работает
<stolzus> недавно, кстати, qt обновлялся
<liveadmin> что же за подстава...
<stolzus> может поломали что
<stolzus> пробей на ланчпаде
<stolzus> и если что багрепорт можешь написать
<liveadmin> уф...
<stolzus> liveadmin: 1 секунду
<stolzus> лови ссылку
<stolzus> https://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTCREATORBUG-3555
<dmay> а я бы по вантузятски переставил пакеты креатора просто :/
<Ded> Всем, Добра! Вопрос следующий: сколько порекомендуете оставить места для раздела с ubuntu 11.10? В данный момент размечаю жесткий диск и вопрос очень волнует.
<liveadmin> не знаю что вы подразумеваете под переставил пакеты. Но я состовляющие qt пакеты пургил, и заново ставил...
<dmay> Ded: на систему 20 за глаза
<stolzus> liveadmin: sudo apt-get install ttf-wqy-zenhei
<stolzus> liveadmin: судя по комментариям
<dmay> мне лень писать кучу сарказма про ИДЕ которая падает в сегфолт из-за недоставленых шрифтов...
<liveadmin> угу, заметил. хм, шрифты..
<Ded> раздел для подкачки тоже создать или инсталлятор сам сможет переразбить оставшееся место на раздел для системы и раздел для подкачки?
<stolzus> Ded: смотря как ты разбиваешь диски
<dmay> Ded: у тебя там оффтопик рядом, или ничего кроме бубунты не будет?
<^DEMOSS^> кто-нибудь уже ставил СВН сервер ?
<stolzus> Ded: если кидаешь всё на один диск, то 20-30 Гб хватит с уверенностью
<liveadmin> 30. не меньше
<liveadmin> имхо.
<dmay> ^DEMOSS^: svn. cbh это немного другое ) да и что там ставить то...
<Ded> на 1-м диске планирую составить разделы так: Win, Ubuntu, раздел подкачки для Ubuntu
<dmay> liveadmin: это тебе с девелоперскими заморочками 30 надо )
<stolzus> Ded: сойдёт :)
<liveadmin> Ну и говорю имхо)
<dmay> Ded: тогда делай как все - 20 на систему, 2*память на подкачку, сколько не жалко на хомяк, остальное оффтопику
<^DEMOSS^> интересует - достаточно ли просто поставить #aptitude install subversion trac  или нужно потом еще какие то конфиги ковырять, чтобы вывести его в веб ?
<stolzus> liveadmin прав, лучше оставлять с запасом
<^DEMOSS^> как к нему по ip достучаться ?
<dmay> ^DEMOSS^: google svn book, там всё оч культурно написано
<Ded> всем спасибо
<liveadmin> stolzus, там короче в ссылке сабж про то что у них сам инсталлер не запускается, или слетает по кнопке next.
<liveadmin> сначала что то не посмотрел на описание темы)
<stolzus> я сам ошибся. 11.10 же, а не 10.10
<^DEMOSS^> Что то там про трак ничего не нашел
<stolzus> (слишком я 10.10 любил)
<liveadmin> да разница думаю не существенная между ними
<liveadmin> 10.10 у меня
<dmay> так трак это отдельный проект какбэ, это уже тебе на их ссылку
<stolzus> а
<dmay> тьфу, на их вики
<^DEMOSS^> У меня просто на системе сейчас стоит nginx как фронтед, apache2 как бакенд , mariaDB  - база данных  yастроены виртуалхосты, сейчас крутится 1 сайт. Нужно установить сабвершен и трак и как то вывести все это на  site.ru/project1
<liveadmin> блин, почитал на их (QT nokia) форуме. все жалуются на какие то никчемные segmentation fault'ы при добавлении какого либо класса, и прочего. Нашли тему что бы стонать. Вот другое дело когда у тебя вообще кодить "не на чём"... :D
<novns> что вы хотите
<novns> у нокии трудные времена
<liveadmin> Имхо стрёмно использовать какой нибудь codeblocks что бы кодить на QT 4 >
<liveadmin> нокию скупил мелкомягкий, так что ей жить осталось пару лет.
<novns> стрёмно программировать на с++ вообще и на qt в частности
<liveadmin> смотря для каких целей кодить.
<Umren> qt то от нокии ничо не будет
<dmay> novns: +1
<Umren> dmay: ололо
<liveadmin> нокия возьмет и сделает полностью комерческим свой кьют
<stolzus> как? :)
<Umren> liveadmin: so what? опен сурц как бы
<dmay> Umren: кыш, мне лень ололо :3
<novns> liveadmin, изучите на досуге objective c, на с++ вовращаться не захочется
<liveadmin> так то они уже уходят с опенсаурс.
<novns> там нормальное полноценное ООП
<dmay> liveadmin: там ещё дофига контор завязано же на куте
<liveadmin> где то читал месяца три назад
<liveadmin> так что пруф к сожалению не могу дать.
<[Raiden]> открытый проект не легко закрыть. При услвоии что о нреально кому-то нужен. Ну закроешь ,возьмут и форкнут последнюю открытую версию
<[Raiden]> и всё
<dmay> liveadmin: не читайте советских газет. особенно по утрам.
<stolzus> liveadmin: да, посмотри на обжектив си, и убедись как Си можно засрать директивами и назвать это новым языком :)
<Umren> liveadmin: кхм, им нет смысла закрывать кутэ т.к. кутэ им сейчас малоинтересен это раз. Профита не будет. Два -> кутэ сразу же форкнется и нокиевский кутэ никому не будет нужен
<[Raiden]> Правда вы сказали комерческий.
<[Raiden]> а не закрытый
<[Raiden]> может быть комерческим и открытым
<[Raiden]> как хчат под винду
<stolzus> он и сейчас под двойной лицензией
<[Raiden]> исоходники есть, но он продается
<Umren> там и сейчас все так, ничо не будет :0
<liveadmin> окей пусть форкнется, мне сейчас всё равно. сейчас мне нужно добиться того что бы он просто заработал.)
<[Raiden]> А что не работает?
<dmay> liveadmin: там может срау на гтк? )
<Umren> liveadmin: ставил сдк с оф сайта?
<dmay> хотя там иконки уё^wщербные >_>
<liveadmin> А вот стрёмно говоришь на С++ кодить. А ты на чем предпочитаешь кодить?)
<stolzus> liveadmin: не слушай никого. кьют самая прелесть :) и толковое ООП
<liveadmin> а на обжектив только?
<dmay> liveadmin: C# же. светлое будущее и всё такое
<dmay> хотя счас тут набегут...
<Umren> одноплатформенное уг
<dmay> Umren: мне лень
<[Raiden]> в чем вопрос то вообще? Что не работает?
<Umren> проприатное, да еще на тормозном net
<stolzus> не, шарп хорош
<stolzus> как язык
<novns> liveadmin, разным задачам - разные инструменты
<Umren> шарп хорош
<Umren> как язык, да
<stolzus> а не как реализация
<Umren> но не как платформа
<liveadmin> вот и я о том же. так что обощать тоже глупо.
<liveadmin> [Raiden] не работет.
<novns> liveadmin, если нужно ООП, но достаточно низкоуровненвое и хорошо оптимизирующееся - то objective c
<liveadmin> [Raiden] , qtdesigner.
<dmay> мне пофиг, я и при фиговой реализации свой кусок хлеба с икоркой получаю :3
<Umren> novns: на линуксе с ним как?
<novns> т.е., у c++ и objective c одинаковая область применения, но c++ хуже
<dmay> novns: обжектив? это которое яблочная поделка?
<novns> Umren, gcc умеет
<Umren> я чот не видел проэктов на обджективе :D
<Umren> не под мак
<dmay> Umren: не под иОС /fixed
<novns> dmay, нет, не яблочная, хотя они усиленно используют начиная со времён nextstep
<dmay> надо историю почитать чтоль...
<Umren> ну можно так же сидеть на моно полуработающем и C#
<Umren> и радоваца )
<Umren> liveadmin: ты ставил с оф сайта сдк или с репозитория?
<liveadmin> Umren оба варианта.
<Umren> liveadmin: ну в первом должно работать 100%
<liveadmin> увы, нет.
<liveadmin> 99%.
<novns> собственно, за что так любят qt - оно пытается исправить основной недостаток c++
<dmay> не, записал, конечно. на листочке на столе перед сервером XD
<novns> отсутствие нормальных сигналов между объектами
<dmay> упс, вронг виндов
<Umren> dmay: так c# же уже умер с выходом оффтопика 8?
<Umren> dmay: как и сервелат
<novns> у qt для сигналов есть отдельные манипуляции с помощью утилитки moc
<liveadmin> никто почему то strace не предлагает...
<[Raiden]> а оно чем-то лучше кдевелопа?
 * [Raiden] нуб
<dmay> Umren: сам картинку с фейспальмой нагугли, плз?
<Umren> dmay: дык яваскрипт теперь равноправный, быдло набежит
<Umren> dmay: и вы утонете в говнокоде
<liveadmin> :D
<Umren> dmay: терь все что можно сделать с c# можно сделать яваскриптом + хтмл
<dmay> novns: сигналы это которые типа необъявленые методы только без ексепшенов если метода нет, так ведь?
<dmay> novns: в смысле как питоне, только без ошибок, да
<dmay> Umren: ты иди, гугли, гугли. я же сказал - мне лень.
<novns> dmay, нет, сигналы - это сообщения, а то как с++ пытается реализовать их в виде методов - это неработающее извращение
<Umren> dmay: а что гугли? я почитал, да
<dmay> Umren: фейспальм гугли
<[Raiden]> liveadmin: у меня вроде работает http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0925/h_1316966861_2781320_89420dacfa.png
<dmay> novns: а сообщения это и есть - вызов метода объекта без проверки в билд-тайм на существование такого метода. не?
<[Raiden]> 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu6.3 версия
<novns> dmay, нет, сообщения - это сообщения, в том числе широковещательные и даже между отдельными программами
<dmay> [Raiden]: "бекапится пора" это пять :3
<dmay> novns: бю. не пойду гуглить, это мне тоже лень... )
<novns> dmay, с++ имитирует посылку сообщений вызовом метода, но это неполноценный, неправильный и уюогий вариант
<paramon93> Всем привет :)
<novns> *убогий
<liveadmin> [Raiden] , только у меня не работает. Ошибка сегментирования вылетает (segmentation fault) при запуске qtdesigner, или в qtcreator'е редактора форм.
<[Raiden]> liveadmin: а версия десигнера и qt?
<paramon93> Люди, вопрос новичка. Подскажите какую-нибудь литературу по ubuntu, желательно ссылочкой :)
<[Raiden]> paramon93: help.ubuntu.ru
<dmay> paramon93: ты не поверишь. http://ubuntu.ru
<liveadmin> дезайнера не могу посмотреть. он не запускается. qt ставил сегодня последний с сайта nokia, и из реп Qt Creator 2.0.1
<novns> liveadmin, от нового пользователя уже пробовал запустить?
<liveadmin> с сайта нокия QT последний ставил,  версию не посмотрел.
<dmay> novns: а что насчет проверки на корректность, всяких рефакторингов и тепе?
<novns> qt же хитрое слишком, иногда само себя может перехитрить
<liveadmin> novns, от нового было желание, но т.к. от рута не пахало, решил что тольку не будет.
<[Raiden]> liveadmin: удаляй qt и десигнер и ставь из репов или с ппа
<liveadmin> [Raiden] из реп стоит.
<liveadmin> не работает.
<novns> liveadmin, проблема может быть в кривом конфиге qt
<[Raiden]> что бы посмотреть версию пакета не обязательно запускать
<[Raiden]> apt-cache show qt4-designer |grep Ver
<liveadmin> novns , может, но я его удалял через purge, неужели он конфиг мог не удалить?
<novns> liveadmin, пользовательского конфига
<novns> который в домашней директории сам пишется
<liveadmin> дак он и их должен удалять.
<novns> нет, он не должен
<liveadmin> вот засранец.
<novns> он чистит системные в /etc и т.п.
<liveadmin> криво мануалы почитал :D.
<[Raiden]> liveadmin: удаляй все упоминаия о репах тогда, удалай десигнер и qt , после apt-get update ставь снова из офиц репов. Всё работает
<liveadmin> novns, сейчас от др. пользователя попробую.
<ghabit> mva, привет. Про linuxdcpp читал?
<ghabit> мой сообщение.
<[Raiden]> мне апт выдаёт:
<[Raiden]> *** 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu6.3 0
<[Raiden]>         500 http://mirror2.corbina.ru/ubuntu/ natty-updates/main amd64 Packages
<novns> кстати, нашёл как чинить гугльерз
<liveadmin> а что с ним у вас?)
<novns> тамошний встроенный qt хочет xorg.conf по-старинке со списком директорий со шрифтами
<ghabit> кто-нить в курсе как включать фишки chrome в chromium?
<ghabit> Предзагрузка страниц и т.д.
<ghabit> быстрый поиск
<novns> liveadmin, он давно уже плохо работает под линупсом
<[Raiden]> ghabit: рекомендую eiskaltdcpp , qt версию. Гткшная может быть сырой.
<ghabit> [Raiden], я уже linuxdcpp поставил.
<liveadmin> Знаю что раньше вылетал часто и пр. Но у меня подозрительно нормально сейчас работает .
<[Raiden]> я всеравно рекомендую )
<novns> и шрифты все рисует?
<liveadmin> например?
<novns> без квадратиков вместо кириллицы
<liveadmin> аа.
<liveadmin> что то вроде было, потом гляну скажу есть или нет такое дело.
<novns> http://asplinux.info/files/images/mail/artyom.pichugin/_answers/i-387.jpg
<novns> в таком духе
<liveadmin>  неее
<liveadmin> это всё работает нормально.
<liveadmin> на скрине и вправду извращение.
<novns> в общем, он не понимает fontconfig
<novns> и если нет старого xorg.conf, не может найти шрифты
<novns> раньше лечилось сносом встроенного qt
<novns> и оно использовало системный бе проблем
<novns> теперь не прокатывает
<[Raiden]> создайте ксорг.конф, кто мешает
<[Raiden]> У меня постоянно существует. Т.к. лень разбиратьяс куда ещё параметры писать
<liveadmin> От нового пользвателя та же беда - ошибка сегментирования.
<[Raiden]> ответ по кути десигнеру уже дан
<novns> [Raiden], сейчас ничто, но это же сообразить надо было
<[Raiden]> )
<liveadmin> [Raiden], сейчас буду пробовать как вы сказали . Я все варианты стараюсь проверить.
<[Raiden]> да, кривовата эта гуглоземля. Зачем она кстати вообще
<novns> она очень полезна
<[Raiden]> вроде онлайн карты есть
<liveadmin> гпс
<stolzus> liveadmin: будь проще. а то "вы" слух режет
<novns> она 3d и с рельефом
<novns> довольно подроблым, причём
<liveadmin> stolzus, привычка.
<novns> ну и внешние источники данных всякие умеет подключать
<dojulia_> вопрос по драйверам
<dojulia_> что делать, если без дров игра (minecraft) тормозит, но работает, с дровами проприетарными вообще не работает
<dojulia_> видео radeon hd 4870, xubuntu 11.04
<novns> dojulia_, запустить её без композитинга
<dojulia_> на 9.10 было тоже самое, ничего за пару лет не изменилось
<novns> в xfce если включены эффекты - выключить
<dojulia_> я отключил вообще все что можно было отключить
<dojulia_> если сносить дрова- работает, но с тормозами
<dojulia_> с дровами - вообще краши сразу после меню
<[Raiden]> могу посоветовать только погуглить о проблеме с этой игрой, радеонами и тормозами , либо попробовать minetest
<[Raiden]> опенсорс аналог майнкрафта
<novns> кстати, из гуглевских штук ещё не хватает нормальной пикасы под линупс
<dojulia_> дело в том, что я админю сервак minecraft
<novns> она у них есть, но со встроенным вайном
<dojulia_> а в майнтест играл, но она сырая
<dojulia_> имхо, на гиговой видюхе играть с тормозами - глупо
<novns> а конкретно, не хватает распознавания лиц и недеструктивного редактирования
<User338[web]> ребят как мне настроить локалку между юбунтой и виндой 7 чет самбу не ка кне настрою
<dojulia_> а в линуксе мне нравится терминал (кстати спасибо за guake), ssh и консольные плюшки
<baronos> ура я настроил ирк на дройде))
<baronos> ыы бабка панк на минуте славы под нирвану)
<User338[web]> народ
<User338[web]> как локалку настроить?
<liveadmin> хм. при удалении кьюта вылетают всяческие Unknown media type in type 'uri/pnm'
<liveadmin> кретора тоесть
<ghabit> кто-нить в курсе как включать фишки chrome в chromium?
<AndreX> User338[web], http://iformula.ru/help/conf/local/ubuntu/
<liveadmin> эти URi,  должны расшифровываться как userinterface судя по всему...
<User338[web]> у меня инет подключается только через pppoeconf
<User338[web]> эта штука не робит вовсе
<liveadmin> => возможно как то относятся к выводу компонентов QTcreator'а...
<User338[web]> и локалку нужна между 10.04 и виндов 7
<AndreX> http://ubuntologia.ru/network-manual-configuration
<Umren> dmay: http://bit.ly/pFObfg :D
<liveadmin> [Raiden] не помогло.
<[Raiden]> незнаю тогда , у меня воркает
<User338[web]> у кого есть/etc/samba/smb.conf?
<liveadmin> спасибо за помощь, буду дальше пытаться.
<[Raiden]> посмотри kdevelop может оно тебе подойдет.
<liveadmin> окей. сейчас поставлю гляну/проверю.
<liveadmin>  если и она слетит... О_о
<ghabit> Что _конкретно_ означают в обновлениях пункты 1. Обновления не вошедшие в оф. выпуск (proposed), 2 официльно не поддерживаемые (backports). Объясните пожалуйста.
<liveadmin> если обновляешься с ними то никто не гарантирует работоспособность системы или какого либо софта...
<liveadmin> одним словом может всё сломаться.
<^DEMOSS^> .о №екфс
<liveadmin> не очень удобная и бажная kdevelop на гноме). Уже две ошибки вылетело.)
<^DEMOSS^> ы
<^DEMOSS^> Блин
<liveadmin> нормально даже не закрывается - ошибку выдаёт)
<^DEMOSS^> Я споткнулся на шаге по установке trac
<^DEMOSS^> Они там что то про постгрескуль говорят - а у меня мускул
<dojulia_> так кто мне подскажет, в чем проблема?
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: ты свн ставил когда нить 7
<dojulia_> в логах краша чисто java-вские сообщения, может она не понимает проприетарную видюху?
<^DEMOSS^> вполне может быть...
<^DEMOSS^> это же убунту )
<dojulia_> это ксубунту
<^DEMOSS^> без разницы
<dojulia_> и чем openjdk отличается от sun jdk
<dojulia_> и то и то запускает игру одинаково, и одинаково крашится
<liveadmin> [Raiden], насколько я понял в kdevelop ней нет своего дизайнера?
<^DEMOSS^> dojulia_: в названии
<dojulia_> ^DEMOSS^, обидно блин
<^DEMOSS^> dojulia_: согласен
<dojulia_> так поиграть хотел, а за 2 года разрабы ничего не добились.
<^DEMOSS^> во что поиграть 7
<dojulia_> вот и переходи потом с винды на линукс
<dojulia_> в crysis 2))
<[Raiden]> liveadmin: Я не программист ,и точно не знаю. Может и нету. ) Я предлогаю тебе поставить те же версии что у меня
<[Raiden]> т.к. у меня не падает
<^DEMOSS^> dojulia_: В кризю на убунте ????????
<dojulia_> Raiden, у тебя таже видюха?
<^DEMOSS^> или это через сан виртуалб бокс ?
<dojulia_> через вайн
<[Raiden]> 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu6.3 - кдевелоп
<^DEMOSS^> вино не очень корректно работает на убунте
<[Raiden]> dojulia_: nvidia gf8600gts
<liveadmin> [Raiden], окей.
<dojulia_> [Raiden], везет, с нвидиа нету таких проблем
<liveadmin> блин, вы тут про видяхи заговорили что я вспомнил, что надо видяху пойти переклюить.
<dojulia_> переклюить?)
<liveadmin> а то сижу на интегрированой на ноуте
<baronos> демосс ты водку заливай вместо вино)
<liveadmin> dojulia_, угу в биосе.
<dojulia_> а какая разница, если даже зыбл про неё?)
<[Raiden]> и над опомнить что китайской народной ресПУблике много лет уже
<[Raiden]> а россии 20 лет
<[Raiden]> + ещё долги ссср на себя взяла и отдала
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> сервером ошибся
<^DEMOSS^> о_О
<[Raiden]> )
<dojulia_> да я тоже не вкурил )
<[Raiden]> у нас там политическая терка
<liveadmin> красавчик)
<^DEMOSS^> у меня 470 2 в слае - жалко убунта даже не знает что это такое и с чем его едят. Тупо вырубается и умирает
<dojulia_> разговоры там про видяхи-сети-кеды, а тут бац и на тебе
<dojulia_> про КНР и Россиию
<^DEMOSS^> Я думал у парня от таких разговоров в голове - того - тю тю произошло ))
<liveadmin> :D
<dojulia_> убунта до сих пор не понимает N wifi, хотя чертов Boxeee - знает
<^DEMOSS^> Или ништячков закинул от напряга и история вспомнилась при разговоре про видюхи всякие и кеды... Как раз вставило и понесло
<^DEMOSS^> dojulia_: Дебиан в помощ )
<^DEMOSS^> Он знает все
<dojulia_> дебиан некрасивый
<^DEMOSS^> А как оформишь )
<dojulia_> и у него скучные обои
<^DEMOSS^> А какие закачаешь )
<dojulia_> и у него нет антивируса ПОПОВА
<baronos> да не вассерман знает все надо убунту 13.04 vasserman сделать)
<^DEMOSS^> Зато есть касперский )
<dojulia_> хехе, болгенос лучше ставить
<^DEMOSS^> во во
<dojulia_> прикинь, для прикола её поставить, и всё заработает)
<baronos> ппц 3g полное Г , а вафля на работе кодированная((
<liveadmin> aircrack? :D
<liveadmin> или каким образом она у тебя там "кодированная"?
<liveadmin> ключ безопасности ?
<baronos> с ведроида сижу требует пароль она там походу кто то роутер мобильный вкл
<bop0hz> как это не понимает N?
<baronos> буду паофюмера смотреть наверно)
<bop0hz> Channel #ubuntu-ru: 77 ники (2 опы, 0 полуоп, 3 войсы, 72 обычные) -- xD
<baronos> что это?))
<liveadmin> baronos, напомнил мне. Про роутеры... у меня соседушка как то поставил вайфай маршрутник. и не стал по нему раздавать вафлю. не понимаю зачем тогда покупал. Причем сеть была открытой... Пароль у админки он сменить конечно не додумался и оставил коробочный.
<liveadmin> Маршрутник был такой что по вафле можно было только обновить прошивку и посмотреть конфиги мэйнтрейса. И просто отмониторить различное сис. инфо. Но нельзя было редактировать интернет соединения (ppoe,ppoa , etc). Я пошутить решил. Скачал с нета прошивку д
<liveadmin> ля него. Хекс редактором выпилил 3/4 кода, сохранил и залил. С того времени вайфай сетей от соседей невидел.
<liveadmin> Так что, всегда шифруйте свои вайфай сети, независимо от того какую роль она играет.
<bop0hz> и не тольк свои
<stolzus> а луче шифруйте всё, что шифруется
<baronos> добрый такой))
<baronos> у меня на втором санатории вафля открытая я скснирую сеть там 20 компом и вся бухгалтерия))
<liveadmin> rm rf /*  им на сервер
<baronos> ыыы
<toxa> Всем привет. Никто не делал отчетов в LibreOffice Base ( Report Builder ) ... ?
<liveadmin> что за админы такие там.
<novns> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2jYjUiulMQ
<liveadmin> что оставляют служебную информацию в открытом доступе
<novns> пардон, не тот канал
<liveadmin> мм порнушка
<liveadmin> :D
<baronos> ну таи чел админ чудной ппц)
<liveadmin> рискованый парень)
<baronos> я с них музыку качаю шалить не хочу да и ума не хватит)
<bop0hz> может это ханипот :)
<bop0hz> к открытым точкам изначально с недоверием стоит относиться
<baronos> вам виднее)
<baronos> ппц хочу питон выучить а потом думаю зачем он мне о_О
<znoom> скрепты писать (:
<stolzus> znoom: ты меня опередил :)
<[pragma]> liveadmin: нехороший ты, зачем так прикалываться? лучше бы улучшил что-то
<stolzus> [pragma]: наоборот, он заставил ещё одного человека думать башкой
<dmay> liveadmin: соседушка морду набить не обещал? :3
<[pragma]> но испортил таки ему роутер.. вот так нельзя делать
<liveadmin> тролли прилетели)
<dmay> liveadmin: это не тролли, это называется "общественное порицание"
<liveadmin> да фигня этот роутер. заменит.) или в сц если по гарантии заменят.
<dmay> очень полезный институт был, в советские времена, если подумать...
<baronos> сегодня заюзал voip звонил в сибирь на сотовый тел и понял что я с экономил 9 рублей за минуту)))
<dmay> liveadmin: то есть то что ты угробил человеку N часов личного времени, это ничего так?
<liveadmin> Это урок, на будущее.
<dmay> а может как раз этого времени не хватало его ребенку для общения с отцом?
<liveadmin> кто то учится на своих ошибках. кто то на чужих.
<bop0hz> урок - это предупредить
<stolzus> dmay: а может он его спас от следующих ошибок :)
<dmay> и теперь из ребенка вырастеть очередное быдло, которое будет _для тебя_ слушать рамштайн в два часа ночи?
<stolzus> bop0hz: предупреждения не так эффективны :)
<liveadmin> на рамштайн есть чем ответить :D
<stolzus> dmay: фантазёр :)
<dmay> stolzus: спасти это взять пару пива, вычислить квартиру, и прийти-познакомится-объяснить
<liveadmin> может его дома не было
<liveadmin> маршрутник включен был
<liveadmin> а вдруг возгорание
<liveadmin> и нет ни сына ни дома ни компа
<dmay> ну-ну, придумывай теперь отмазки для своей совести
<liveadmin> ну а ты придумывай еще каких нибудь историй, они интересные)
<dmay> вот из-за таких "поднасрал, но всё равно я белый и пушистый", Роисся как раз и вперде :/
<liveadmin> поцтрнеот штоле?)
<stolzus> может она вперде из-за тех что на каналах убунты советуют ставить винду :)
<liveadmin> заметь, что такое только в россии :D
<dmay> нафег поцтреотизм, я не хочу чтоб у меня соседи в подъезде срали, я хочу чтоб с ними можно было дружить и жрать конъяк по праздникам
<liveadmin> в подъезде срать это уже другая тема.
<dmay> stolzus: не преувеличевай роль СПО в судьбе страны XD
<Nor8> dmay:  Оне, может, с с виндузятниками не дружат )))
<dmay> liveadmin: а вот так насрать соседу это не "в подьезде"? чем это лучше чем еслиб ты измазал ему дверь фекалиями?
<liveadmin> это не воняет.
<liveadmin> => ??? PROFIT
<dmay> Nor8: при чем тут вантузятство? где ты видел роутен на вин? )
<dmay> liveadmin: думаешь? а помоему всё таки попахивает :\
<Nor8>  dmay: Роутен не видел, роутер встречал )))
<liveadmin> dmay , у тебя попахивает ? :D
<dmay> Nor8: не передергивай, все поняли что речь о коробочках за три с половиной бакса )
<dmay> liveadmin: ццццц... стыдно должно быть, стыдно...
<stolzus> dmay: спешиал фор ю :) автор ролика видимо такой же фантазёр
<stolzus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S75Rfva9O8
<baronos> я наверно буду писатб словарь синонимов windows
<dmay> stolzus: не, покас посмотреть не могу, женщина рядом спит (
<stolzus> dmay: наушники, не?
<dmay> baronos: не поверишь. уже давно написали. при чем штук сто
<stolzus> dmay: можно без звука. там и слов то нет
<dmay> stolzus: идти далеко, твои излияния того не стоят XD
<baronos> не верю)
<Nor8> dmay: Не бойся разбудить, она резиновая :-D
<dmay> Nor8: фи
<stolzus> подколол :)
<baronos> такое ощущение что dmay "скорост "
<baronos> захавал
<liveadmin> и лаги призвал
<baronos> есть ли юсб клавиатуры для смартов?)))
<liveadmin> O_o
<baronos> о_О эммм
<liveadmin> есть ли юсб порты для смартов?
<baronos> блютуз то есть)))
<liveadmin> а точно, он же сидит у них на шине usb 3.0 :D
<liveadmin> дак тогда блютуз клавиатуры надо
<baronos> ыыы
<liveadmin> последние существуют.
<liveadmin> А тебе зачем клавиатура на смарт?
<baronos> надо посматреть завтра будет
<baronos> писать не удобно а голосовым вводом не всегда пользуюсь
<liveadmin> надеюсь меня не загрызут яблоко-ненавистники, слышал кто про концепт айфон 5? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzsBwnv_dAg
<liveadmin> там клавиатура есть такая удобная.
<liveadmin> раньше только отдельным девайсом такие видел.
<liveadmin> и для кпк.
<liveadmin> блятузные.
<baronos> у знакомого есть клава к макбуку няшная такая)))
<Nor8> Это концепт только, не уверен, чтоон вообще в реальности существует.
<liveadmin> клава такая существует.
<liveadmin> щелкал пальцами по такой.
<Nor8> Ты эту клаву в телефон запихни для начала )))
<liveadmin> она проецирует на поверхность клавиши, и считывает, судя по всему ИК датчиками нажатие
<baronos> на рынке цыгаге уже торгуют айфоном 5
<liveadmin> дак она не большая. для кпкшек маленький такой девайс. батарейки только много весили.
<liveadmin> ну и занимали
<liveadmin> да я вообще не верю в айфон этот.
<liveadmin> у меня вопрос - куда они засунули аккумулятор?
<Nor8>  baronos: Судя по нику, ты тоже вместе с ними :-D
<liveadmin> по вайфаю что ли передают питание?
<baronos> ахахаха
<Nor8> liveadmin: Да кроме айфона есть неплохие телефоны, он продвинутый конечно, но не настолько, чтобы про другие модели забывать.
<liveadmin> я не яблокофил)
<liveadmin> и последнее время мобильниками вообще не пользуюсь
<liveadmin> ноут всегда под рукой с 3G.
<baronos> хммм я тогда убунтуфил))
<liveadmin> если что то важно то отправлю смс.
<liveadmin> причем 3G идет модулем на mini PCIe
<baronos> то есть симку прямо в бук вставлять?)
<liveadmin> да.
<liveadmin> под батарейку.
<book1> Ubuntu для ноутбука
<book1> что можно сделать?
<book1> чтобы меньше грелся и все такое
<liveadmin> я на ноуте выпиливаю обычно всю графику.
<baronos> модель скажи бука я такой же хочу 3g ридер
<liveadmin> на гноме.
<book1> а если оставить?
<book1> он сильно потребляет
<Zogar> памяти воткнуть и свап вырубить
<liveadmin> 3G ридеры продаются на ebay. хочу купить себе для второго бука (lenovo T410S)  А модель того где из коробки идет 3G является нетбуком - lenovo s10-3 (они разных комплектаций, там нужно смотреть именно с модулем 3G)
<liveadmin> правда 3G ридер грубо звучит, на самом деле они называются WWAN модули.
<liveadmin> или 3G модули.
<liveadmin> а сам ридер продается отдельно ,если в ноутбуке сразу его не шло. (на винде он называется как "Устройство чтения смарт карт")
<baronos> а по удобности нетбук от ноута как??
<liveadmin> нетбука хватает на over 4часа уверенно.  5-10 часов.
<liveadmin> ноута у меня лично на 1:30...
<liveadmin> и то потому что 4 ядерник.
<liveadmin> причем с двумя видязами
<liveadmin> видяхами*
<liveadmin> даже если дискретную выключать, лучше от этого не становится. процессор кушает своё.
<baronos> ну вот я опять я начал думать что выбрать
<Nor8>  baronos: Купи планшет
<liveadmin> если тебе нужно в нете посидеть, или всегда с собой иметь что нибудь почитать, то нетбук самое то. Но если собираешь делать вещи посеръезнее то тут ноут лучще. имхо. Мне например кодить на ноуте удобнее нежели на нетбуке.
<liveadmin> кстати планшет lenovo s10-3 есть. не знаю с модулем ли он 3G...
<liveadmin> В любом случае если уж так нужно, то для таких целей можно разлочить любой 3G модем наших злосчастных операторов... у самого мегафоновский имеется.
<liveadmin> любые симки держит, убунтой понимается. ну не счастье разве...?
<liveadmin> ))
<baronos> ну вов к примеру замустить на нетбуке?
<liveadmin> зависит от нетбука.
<liveadmin> я через вайн запускал. плакал. то ли от счастья то ли от отвисающих периодический тормозов.
<liveadmin> не играбельно в общем.
<liveadmin> хотя зависит опять же от характеристик.
<baronos> я думал ноут взять и со смарта по вафле раздавать на него
<liveadmin> извращение , но вполне реализуемо.
<baronos> ))
<liveadmin> софт сейчас есть для смартов... то самба серверы то всяки прочие утилиты для сетей.
<baronos> на винду раздовал норм на линь не приходилось еще
<liveadmin> со смарта?
<liveadmin> я вот с дебиана запиливал раздачу инета по вафле на отличненько всё работало.
<liveadmin> и на убунте тоже.
<liveadmin> Хотя для многих почему то это проблема...
<liveadmin> просто настроить раздачу инета с какого нибудь eth5 интерфейса
<liveadmin> или ppoe аналогично.
<liveadmin> интересно таки.
<liveadmin> Zogar свап вырубить? это ты к чему?
<liveadmin> что бы не входил в спячку?
<^DEMOSS^> be with me a little time , help me be an optimus prime ^)  O_o
<liveadmin> мне так наоборот удобным кажется  усыпить кучу открытых окон, что бы потом продолжить.
<^DEMOSS^> ой, не тот каналл
<liveadmin> +1
<liveadmin> уже троих насчитал, ошиблись каналом :D
<OlegJkee> О_О
<^DEMOSS^> кто исчо ?
<[Raiden]> ))
<^DEMOSS^> райдена помню
<OlegJkee> Какой они ищут?
<liveadmin> либо кто то из вас два раза написал что ошибся каналом)
<liveadmin> у меня grep по ошибся + канал
<Zogar> liveadmin: ну ты же хотел растянуть автономное время работы? И чтобы меньше грелся и все такое
<liveadmin> точнее "или"
<^DEMOSS^> пацаны, чо делать, девка из америки хочет ко мне приехать о_О
<liveadmin> Zogar, не я. а свопом злоупотреблять тоже нельзя)
<liveadmin> ^DEMOSS^, мне показалось из армии О_о
<^DEMOSS^> всего-то год общаемся -_-
<stolzus> ^DEMOSS^: радоваться
<Zogar> liveadmin: сколько памяти/какой проц в твоем буке?
<liveadmin> Zogar , в буке - 4гб, core i5
<Zogar> 4Гб мало по современным меркам
<mva> @voice ^DEMOSS^
<Zogar> воткни 8Гб
<liveadmin> еще хочу одну планку впилить
<liveadmin> дак собираюсь, еще на 4 планку.
<liveadmin> потмоу что заметно.
<[Raiden]> ноуту и 4 не надо.
<liveadmin> в моем случае надо.
<Zogar> тем более что 2 планки по 4Гб - можно дешевле 2 тыр найти
<mva> [Raiden]: если иксы выкинуть, то да :)
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^: Вообщем, фото девки в бикини в чат скидывай, мы посмотрим, а то вдруг не выдержит землица русская красотищи то такой ))))
<OlegJkee> У меня 3
<^DEMOSS^> причем девка двинута на железе как и я , локально впаривает продукты от vmware -_- ... mva:  привет дорогой... ты явно меня не любишь и кричишь на меня все время
<Zogar> [Raiden]: надо надо ) браузер с кучей вкладок скушает памяти сколько есть.
<liveadmin> ко всему сожалению, у меня вендоз стоит. и , да, мне стыдно. для линя в принципе этого пока достаточно, что бы "не тормозить".
<liveadmin> а вендоз стоит только для fl studio )
<Zogar> а с 8Гб - и без свопа хорошо
<mva> @voice Nor8
<liveadmin> без свопа в спящий не уведешь
<liveadmin> только ждущий.
<mva> ^DEMOSS^: я не люблю не тебя, а тех, кто оффтопит
<Zogar> liveadmin: а зачем вообще спящий режим? ноут либо от сети всегда пашет, либо ты его выключаешь и возишь с собой
<^DEMOSS^> mva: а кто тебе войс дал ? )
<mva> я
<liveadmin> я уже сказал, что бывает такое у меня что приходится в целях экономии батарейки слить все открытые окна браузеров и IDEшников. а так же еще кучу всяких вспомогательных окошек.
<^DEMOSS^> mva: ты даешь сам себе войс за оффтоп ?? о_О
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^: Он справедливый )))0
<mva> ^DEMOSS^: да, а что не так-то?
 * ^DEMOSS^ плачет от радости за своего дорогого, что он настолько справедлив, что карает сам сибя за оффтоп...
<mva> и таки сейчас начну баны за продолжение оффтопа и обсуждение действий модератора выдавать, если не начнёте говорить по теме канала :)
<liveadmin> предлагаю создать ubuntu-ru-offtop канал , и го туда флудерастить)
<mva> вон, расскажите рейдену, как кубунта живёт на 2 гигах оперативки :)
<mva> liveadmin: давно есть
 * ^DEMOSS^ плачет кровавыми слезами устанавливая убунту, чтобы быть в теме с дорогим и не оффтопить....
<liveadmin> рейдену?
<mva> и #ubuntu-chat-ru и #ubuntu-ru-offtop и прочее-прочее
<Nor8> mva: Так и живет
<baronos> заменить слова считающимися офтопом на убунту)
<mva> даже #linuxtalks есть
<Zogar> а кто юзает бук с SSD ?
<liveadmin> дорогое удовольствие
<^DEMOSS^> baronos: это чо получается - что ко мне убунту из америки приехать хочет, и  убунту занимается локальными продажами о_О
<baronos> ага)
<^DEMOSS^> mva: а кубунту - это не типа кноппикса ?
<liveadmin> а у вас лицензионная убунту?
<mva> ^DEMOSS^: кубунту — это убунта с предустановленным KDE4
<[Raiden]> нет не типа
<Zogar> ^DEMOSS^: это типо яиц в профиль
<gim_> liveadmin: На пиратке сидим =3
<mva> Zogar: слово "типа" пишется с буквой "а".
<baronos> да 150 р заплатил за нее)
<liveadmin> gim_ :O
<^DEMOSS^> Нет, моя убунту с кейгеном, но она хорошо убунтит все операционные системы и позволяет создавать vmубунту инфраструктуру с кластеризацией хостов
<OlegJkee> кто пользовался линпусом?
<^DEMOSS^> mva: а смысл если можно отдельным пакаджем выбрать в меню установки ?
<mva> не все осилили
<^DEMOSS^> тоесть там на выбор же - гном или кеды
<baronos> это на двд
<liveadmin> а мне вот сказали что в нелицензионная убунту нельзя играть в windows.
<[Raiden]> )
<^DEMOSS^> кто знает самый простой способ вызвать кернел паник ?
<baronos> :-)
<Zogar> там проблема в конфликте лицензий
<[Raiden]> Не, на двд выбора нет. убунту и кубунту двд отдельно
<liveadmin> никто так и не понял что я под фразой  "а у вас лицензионная убунту?" имел ввиду windows. по аналогии  "<baronos> заменить слова считающимися офтопом на убунту)"
<baronos> наверно я с федорой спцтал
<baronos> ыыыыы
<liveadmin> заменяем всё что связано MS - словом убунту
<^DEMOSS^> у меня есть домашний дата-центр ) http://web-cloud.ru/P1010708.JPG
<Zogar> начинается...
<liveadmin> ЯБЛОКО
<liveadmin> :O
<liveadmin> ^DEMOSS^ как ты мог?
<^DEMOSS^> я могу все - ибо я бог )
<[Raiden]> может там и ест ьчаст ькде , т.к. репозиторий мейн есть, но сразу после устанвоки будет только 1 из сред и выбора при устанвоке нет
<[Raiden]> угу, в федоре есть выбор.
<[Raiden]> В любом дистре есть выбор кроме убунты :) - исключение alternate cd - можно поставить без гуи и потом доставить.
<liveadmin> венда да еще и на яблочном корпусе
<Zogar> денег хватило только на яблочную наклейку )
<^DEMOSS^> на 4 )
<novns> ^DEMOSS^, линолеум советский, ковёр дурацкий, везде винда, вконтакик открыт
<liveadmin> найти бы designed for linux  наклеечки.
<novns> ну и горизонт завален и шум в синем канале
<novns> позор, короче
<novns> ах да, клавиатура на балконе
<^DEMOSS^> http://album.karelia.pro/album.php?uid=6056&city=ptz
<novns> так жить нельзя
<liveadmin> да а еще ниакая растановка света, и ужасная вспышка.
<novns> колонки - какие-то уж совсем фиговые
<Umren> ^DEMOSS^: что за ужасы ты показываешь?)
<Umren> вконтакт - это уже приговор )
<liveadmin> вконтакт это бесплатная порнушка, и музыка.
<liveadmin> *AWESOME*
<Umren> музыку там организовать нормально нельзя )
<Umren> у мя как то было 2к песен
<liveadmin> да ладно, там музыки реально много в открытом доступе.
<liveadmin> как тебе её надо организовать?
<Umren> по спискам, по альбомам
<liveadmin> плейлисты есть.
<Umren> нормальный функционал что бы был
<Umren> они убогие
<Umren> ррандом что быы был между списками
<liveadmin> я не в том смысле сказал про сузыку.
<liveadmin> музыку.
<Umren> а что? качать?
<liveadmin> я говорил в том смысле что скачать можно.
<liveadmin> да.
<liveadmin> в хорошем качестве.
<Umren> рутрекер - там в пятсот раз больше и во флаке
<liveadmin> и не искать на всяких зайцев нет.
<liveadmin> вк тоже есть флак.
<Umren> не пробовал заходить ?
<liveadmin> и раздачи не нужно.
<Umren> liveadmin: хорошо, допустим тебе надо дискографию группы
<liveadmin> качает с сервера.
<Umren> liveadmin: 200 песен
<liveadmin> Umren, дискографии я не качаю.
<Umren> liveadmin: во флаке, как ты их будешь качать с вконтакта?
<liveadmin> Umren для этого есть тот же рутракер
<Umren> он есть в любом случае
<liveadmin> вконтакте я качаю только тот трек который ищу.
<^DEMOSS^> Umren: браузео опера может качать с контакта все что есть на странице
<novns> разница в том, что с рутрекера ты качаешь более-менее анонимно, а с вконтактика за тобой потом придут
<liveadmin> да и посадят за нелицензионный линукс! инфа 100%
<Umren> ^DEMOSS^: качество трекеов может разница, ид3 теги везде разные и кривые,
<novns> нет, за скачанную музыку
<baronos> :-)
<liveadmin> за контакт никого не садили еще. а с рутракера, знакомого за пользование трекером впечатали 2 года.
<liveadmin> ну это вдобавок к 7 годам.
<Umren> вконтактик - это просушать песенку - это и на йутубе можно сделать
<novns> в вконтактике теги у 99% файлов кривые
<liveadmin> блин, ребята. вам теги нужны или музыка? lol.
<Umren> liveadmin: он та музыку качал?
<Umren> liveadmin: или 1с предприятие?)
<liveadmin> Umren имел дело с нелицензионным контентом.
<Umren> за второе поверю, за первое нет
<Umren> скорей всего раздавал хлам от 1с или майкрософта
<liveadmin> второе.
<novns> после вконтактика один мой знакомый искренне считал что песню "lemon tree" пели битлз
<Umren> novns: да вконтакт никак для скачивания музыки не подходит, ваще ниразу
<novns> потому что там везде такой тег стоит
<liveadmin> если правообладатель серъезно возьмется то и за музыку вполне могут за яйца прищимить.
<novns> какой-то дебил однажды проставил, другие себе скопировали
<liveadmin> я теги если мне нужно редактирую ручками. это совсем не сложно
<Umren> ога, 200 песен ручками
<Umren> у тебя много времени я смотрю )
<liveadmin> напиши скрипт?
<Umren> какой? который будет искать-сравнивать хеши песен?
<baronos> ну как же было когда еще к друг другу с хдд ходили качали
<Umren> где кривые теги? убирать ненужное из файла?
<Umren> да это целый искуственный интелект нужен )
<liveadmin> не хеш, а теги выравнивал.
<Umren> мне проще 1 кнопку нажать с торрентом
<baronos> тэг один криво поставил и все скачали
<liveadmin> по 1 песне с торрента отлично качать
<novns> liveadmin, послушать лучше на ютюбе
<liveadmin> тем более когда 1 раздающий , с диалапа
<novns> а качать имеет смысл альбомы целиком
<Umren> liveadmin: такого не бывает
<liveadmin> novns, ютьюб больше пожирает
<liveadmin> бываает.)
<novns> liveadmin, зато проще ссылку дать на него
<novns> и не требуется регистрация
<Umren> короче, вконтакт жуткое уг
<liveadmin> блин ребята, зачем мне альбом если я ищу одну песню?)
<Umren> мы тут с парнями решили
<liveadmin> заддосить вк?
<liveadmin> вперед ;D
<novns> я вот сегодня тут уже ошибся каналом, отправил ссылку на ютюб
<novns> между прочим, там клёвая музыка
<liveadmin> я слушал *fuck yea*
<baronos> скоро будет google music и будем слушать легально гугл захватит мир
<liveadmin> вот это бы да. непомешало.
<novns> во вконтакте наверняка нет этой записи
<liveadmin> а никто не знает что там с видео у г+ ?
<Umren> baronos: а когда он выйдет? уже год орут про его крутость
<Umren> :D
<Umren> как и google voice
<novns> google music уже есть, но нам недоступен
<Umren> и еще стопитсот продуктов гугл которых мы никогда не видели
<novns> в америках работает
<novns> у нас есть yandex music
<liveadmin> novns tcnm)
<liveadmin> novns есть)
<stolzus> у меня инвайт даже есть. только мне стало лень через американские прокси заходить
<baronos> гугл войс вроде как в европе начали тестить
<Umren> ^DEMOSS^: оффтопик насколько плох, что таск менеджер надо выводить на отдельный монитор? <^DEMOSS^> у меня есть домашний дата-центр ) http://web-cloud.ru/P1010708.JPG
<liveadmin> гг
<Umren> а вот за муркока плюсую :D
<liveadmin> google сначала сделали "видео от гугл", потом его убрали. Сейчас сделали G+ , и снова у них там возможность сливания видео есть.
<liveadmin> ftw. короче
<^DEMOSS^> Umren: муркока ?
<Umren> книга на полке
<liveadmin> там ужасные дискеты.
<liveadmin> почему никто не пользуется zip?
<liveadmin> они же круче.
<^DEMOSS^> ееее
<novns> Umren, он не читал, иначе бы понял
<^DEMOSS^> ты тоже читал ? )
<Umren> смотря что, у него куча книг ваще то
<^DEMOSS^> у меня хорошая коллекция старой доброй фантастики
<liveadmin> тссс! оффтоп пошёл
<^DEMOSS^> мне особенно нравится крепость сол и мир пауков
<stolzus> да здесь постоянно оффтоп :)
<liveadmin> а че тогда пугают?
<stolzus> хоть его и меньше, чем на других каналах
<liveadmin> ок.
<Nor8>  Срочно требуется админ-литературовед! )))
<liveadmin> ^DEMOSS^ а я монетку под столом нашёл!
<liveadmin> подними , отправь мне по асечке О_о
<liveadmin> хотя это на дырку похоже у тебя
<liveadmin> но она слишком ровная какая то
<liveadmin> что бы быть дыркой
<novns> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpAYBsWcLuM
<novns> пардон, опять не тот канал
<liveadmin> опять музыка?
<liveadmin> точно
<^DEMOSS^> liveadmin: где ?
<liveadmin> наркоманы какие то
<liveadmin> ^DEMOSS^ слева снизу
<liveadmin> на линолеуме
<^DEMOSS^> 5 рублей )
<liveadmin> под системником
<liveadmin> :3
<^DEMOSS^> Umren: ты читал Пришелец" ?
<Umren> ^DEMOSS^: нед, у него книг 5 читал. 3 про танцоров на краю времени, одну про оборотней чото и одну про уменьшеного человека )
<Umren> мож еще чото, но не помню
<Umren> у него вроде самая модная серия про элрика
<liveadmin> гуд бай эвриуан
<^DEMOSS^> Блин я взял эту книгу в руки- затягивает )
 * grad тащится по nickadmin
<grad> !google nickadmin
<grad> :-(
<User482[web]> кто-либо сталкивался с подключением L7c к компу с убунтой?
<User482[web]> =(
<Sergey_IT> User482[web], а это что?
<User482[web]> мобильник....моторолловский
<User482[web]> мне нужно просмотреть карту памяти в телефоне (используя кабель)
<User482[web]> из Puppy  с этим проблем нет....а вот из "бубунты" 10.04  LTS  - никак не хочет видеть носитель
<mva> User482[web]: открою тебе секрет, что они ничем не отличаются
<User482[web]> подскажите хотябы в которую сторону копать... как понять почему паппи видит носитель а убунта нет
<mva> посмотри в сислог на убунте при подключении
<novns> включить логи udev И сравнивать их
<aleksei`> всем ку
<novns> *и
<User482[web]> я работаю с убунтой всего 7 месяцев...выбрал систему из-за дружелюбности и простоты...подробнее объяснить можете??
<[Raiden]> могут отличаться версией ядра
<novns> могу, но лень
<[Raiden]> и соотв дровами
<User482[web]> где этот сислог и тому подобное)
<novns> User482[web], в /var/log есть куча разных логов
<novns> смотрте там сами и разбирайтесь
<aleksei`> и среди них есть системный лог
<User482[web]> угу.....спасибо посмотрю
<aleksei`> так и называется syslog
<User482[web]> да вот ещё что lsusb щпределяет что я воткнул флеху, а fdisk нет... тоесть его видит как символьное устройство, но вот примонтировать - никак
<[Raiden]> обычно не устройство монтируют, а раздел на нем
<[Raiden]> хотябывают исключения
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> покажи чо пишет dmesg после подключения и lsusb
<User482[web]> сек
<User482[web]> вот последнее что он выдал
<User482[web]>  USB Mass Storage support registered. [34863.558531] usb-storage: device found at 5 [34863.558541] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning [34868.580197] usb-storage: device scan complete [34890.112083] usb 1-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5 [34890.504136] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 5
<User482[web]> там много очень...
<[Raiden]> [@ubuntuhelp]Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<User482[web]> http://paste.org.ru/?36c711
<[Raiden]> [34973.136225] usb 1-1: device not accepting address 8, error -71
<[Raiden]> Это мне не нравится. Причину незнаю, но думаю что работать не будет, если не обновить ядро
<[Raiden]> до какого-нить посвежей или последнего
<[Raiden]> *посвежей чем дефолтное в 10.04
<User482[web]> а что это вообще значит....почему именно так определяется подключенное устройство, и сразу же отключается..???
<User482[web]> к тому же у меня самое новое яжро
<[Raiden]> Причину незнаю
<[Raiden]> У меня был ос 1 флэшкой так, только код ошибки другой
<[Raiden]> прошло посте обновления ядра
<[Raiden]> Я думаю это может помочь )
<User482[web]> я ядро разве что руками не пересобирал, а пользовал готовенькое (дефолтное) у меня самая последняя версия
<[Raiden]> 3.0.4?
<[Raiden]> или последняя из репов 10.04 убунты
<User482[web]> напомните команду дабы уточнить сие
<[Raiden]> uname -a
<rekcuFniarB> А в Unity какой файловый менеджер?
<User482[web]> последние из репов убунты 10.04 Лонг тайм сапорт
<[Raiden]> наутилус
<User482[web]> Linux zeferot-desktop 2.6.32-33-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:08:37 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<[Raiden]> User482[web]: можешь попробовать скачать отсюда какое-нить и поставить. Систему это не убьет, ядра ставонятся рядом всегда и можно будет загрузится с твоим текущим если что
<[Raiden]> поставить и посмотреть не исчезла ли ошибка
<[Raiden]> больше идей нету
<User482[web]> ок...откуда говорите скачать?
<[Raiden]> если исчезнет оставишь новое ядро или сам соберешь - это по вкусу )
<[Raiden]> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<User482[web]> как определить последнее стабильное =)
<[Raiden]> последнее стабильное http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.0.4-oneiric/
<[Raiden]> собрано оно правда в 11.10, но для теста определится флэшка или нет сойдет
<[Raiden]> по идее
<User482[web]> я не думаю что системе что-то будет....у меня ядро только раз криво стало, и то из-за зависания компьютера во время его установки
<[Raiden]> не, ничего не будет. С  текущего загрузишся и удалиш если что. Я не помню правда что там жать надо что бы меню в грубе появлялось, если скрыто
<[Raiden]> эскейп или альт
<User482[web]> спасибо за совет с ядром...я этим сейчас займусь...теперь такой вопрос: как тут нормально зарегаться чтоб я из пиджина мог тут находиться???
<AndreX> shift
<User482[web]> я с IRC не знаком
<AndreX>  /nickserv register pass mail
<[Raiden]> /msg nickserv help - регистрация ника.  Авторизоваться потом можно вручную. Как автоматом в пиджине я незнаю
<[Raiden]> У меня kvirc
<User482[web]> простите, что значит то что вы написали...говорю же что я не шарю в ирке
<AndreX>  /nickserv register pass mail регит текущий ник
<AndreX> pass пароль mail  электронная поча
<AndreX> т*
<[Raiden]> User482[web]: со слэша начинаются команды, некторые киент сам исполняет, некоторые получают инфу от сервра или сервисов типа никсерва
<[Raiden]> команда которую я дал выводит справку по регистрации
<User482[web]> аааааа...спасибо)))
<[Raiden]> А Анбрэ дал саму команду регистрации.
<[Raiden]> д*
 * aleksei` reboot
<User314[web]> Всем привет хлопцы help
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> привет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не видел, что за фишка? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/kubuntu-low-fat-settings-speed-boost-older-hardware/
<[Raiden]> видел , там написано. композит отключает , непомун и некотоыре другие службы
<[Raiden]> к*
<Nor8> Тупо отключает или все-таки оптимизирует что-нибудь?
<[Raiden]> подробней лень смотреть. Моего компа хватает на кде со всем включенным
<[Raiden]> отключает
<[Raiden]> ну можно слить пакет посмотреть что именно делает - мне сча лень
<User482[web]> есть кто в чате, кто сидит через PIDGIN ?
<Nor8> User482[web]: В чем проблема?
<inkvizitor68sl> chown: cannot access `/tmp/sh': No such file or directory
<inkvizitor68sl> chmod: cannot access `/tmp/sh': No such file or directory
<inkvizitor68sl> встретите вот такое на сервере в mail - бегите с этого сервера =)
<User482[web]> а к чему собственоо бегство???
<Sergey_IT> User482[web], как пидгин?
<User482[web]> норм, а что???
<Sergey_IT> User482[web], а чего спрашивал?
<User482[web]> мне Nor8 помог
<Sergey_IT> User482[web], а чего не здесь, а в личке?
<User482[web]> постарался не гадить в комнате...вроде приличия...=)
<Sergey_IT> почему же гадить (ты еще не видел как гадят)? Может другим тоже интересно )
<User482[web]> буду знать)
<AndreX> не ну я тоже иногда в привате помогаю, просто незнающий человек может очень много вопросов задавать или ещё чего понаписать.
<User482[web]> в том то и дело, что я осваиваю линукс (производные от дебиана в частности) и мои вопросы более походят на троллинг, чем на нечто разумное. Да и вопросов действительно может быть много
<Nor8> User482[web]: Ты гугли всегда в начале, он много чего знает )))
<Sergey_IT> да я тоже, бывает. Но если нормальный вопрос, предлагаю в канале обсуждать
<AndreX> ну да
<Sergey_IT> User482[web], так и спрашивай, а тут часто скучно... а если что, то опы кикнут, ну или забанят в крайнем случае )
<User482[web]> что значит "опы кикнут"
<AndreX> это значит операторы канала выкинут
<AndreX> за нарушение
<User482[web]> не, ну стараюсь не нарушать =) 8)
<Sergey_IT> команда у них такая есть kick
<User482[web]> понял
<AndreX> User482[web], freenode.net/faq.shtml
<User482[web]> а на счет вопросов, так я сначала на форум бегу...жду денька 2, ну гуглю конечно, иногда на мэйл ру забегаю с вопросами, ну а потом уже сюда....
<Sergey_IT> User482[web], это как-то неспешно - 2 денька (
<User482[web]> ну, все же живые люди, плюс не могу же я только осью заниматься....у меня ко всему универ, да и зарабатывать надо...к тому же я нетороплив))
<Sergey_IT> а чего ей заниматься? Поставил и работаешь )
<[Raiden]> советую больше прикладными программами заниматься, решать какие-то задачи возникающие.  Игра в ковыряние ос быстро надоест.
<User482[web]> так и живем, но иногда хочеццо и поиграцца)))
<[Raiden]> без особой нужды не надо ничего ковырять
<User482[web]> в смысле в мобилу музыки залить, или в прямом смысле - я в кваку 1 в досбоксе рубаю
<Nor8> Так там и ковырять нечего кроме видео драйверов
<User482[web]> вот сегодня был вопрос от меня как раз на тему проблемы с подключением motorola l7c и его распознанием
<Sergey_IT> я через блютус соединяюсь - шнурков нет
<User482[web]> распознанием как USB, как я уже говорил паппи, кнопикс, и винда это мутят без труда, только убунтарь не хочет, вот такая ерунда)
<User482[web]> ооооо! господа, скажите чем лучше чистить флешки от виндо-вирусов, а то я подрабатываю установкой мастдая и софтины, которую таскаю на флехе....бывает нахватаюсь, и клиент страдает...мне-то по-барабану....но все же...
<Nor8> фнтивирусом
<User482[web]> =) каким?
<AndreX> klamav
<Nor8> Загляни в центр приложений, там много интересного
<User482[web]> я его и юзаю сейчас, но он архивы не умеет
<Sergey_IT> да и на форуме есть )
<User482[web]> а работать предпочитаю через aptitude, а то ЦентПриложений иногда каку делает. как нагадит...один раз систему менял из-за рухнувшей системы зависимостей
<Sergey_IT> User482[web], с синаптиком вроде никогда проблем не было
<[Raiden]> центр тоже не люблю. А синаптиком или muon бывает пользуюсь, если консолька не под рукой
<User482[web]> для консольки у меня два варианта - Gnash и Ctrl+Alt+T
<User482[web]> Gnash и Tilda - две оч классные примочки, тильда надежней, а гнэш красивше))) плюс скорострельность)))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В центре можно посмотреть, что вообще за софт под убунту есть, с картинками ))
<[Raiden]> )
<User482[web]> вот для этого я и юзаю центр, а для установки - токмо aptitude =)
<[Raiden]> то что будет в кубунте  11.10 http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0926/h_1316988938_9484223_4257a0f3b9.png
<AndreX> User482[web], вири со флехи мона и в ручную удалить главное их не запустить под вайном ато придётся всё из кеша вайна снести, если конечно пользуешся вайном
<User482[web]> а что вы можете сказать про Unity... - стоит ли?
<User482[web]> а как же executable bit товарищи))))
<[Raiden]> а вайну стало не пофиг на него?
<AndreX> фиг знает, не юзаю его
<[Raiden]> User482[web]: про юнити фиг знает что сказать. Версия котоаря будет в 11.10 чуть поудобней текущей ,в плане поиска\запуска прогармм
<[Raiden]> А стоит использовать его или нет - сам решай.
<User482[web]> вайну не пофиг....если правильно монтировать USB устройства (тоесть с запретом запуска приложений)...флеха только наситель и все...а запускать проверенное))) у меня так...
<User482[web]> просто смотрю - кавай развели, а толку с него....либо я консервативен))
<User482[web]> из находящихся на форуме: каму-то приходилось работать с CAD? (AutoCad или клоны под Debian)
<User482[web]> проблема в том что требуется работать с 3D, а ничего под *.dwg  нету(((
<User482[web]> я попробую ещё и на форуме  спросить
<Nor8> !soft
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='soft'
<User482[web]> да, гугл великая сила))
<User482[web]> откопал - http://www.brics-cad.ru/dl_linux.html ....будем тестить...и спасибо, а то иногда без пинка не доходит)))
<User482[web]> это как бы если кто спросит))
<[Raiden]> в лине некоторые для 3д можедей использую блэндер
<[Raiden]> моделей
<User482[web]> недостаток мною указанной проги - небесплатность, правда есть тестовый срок 30 дней с полным функционалом)
<User482[web]> всем пока
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-17
<sharikoff> test
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Ну понг, и что?
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<sharikoff> спим значить..
<baronos> неа
<sharikoff> а то я уже в москве
<sharikoff> и надвигаюсь
<baronos> ух ты, все, окончательно туда приехал?
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> завтра в сочи
<baronos> от оно че, ну кстать погода вроде не плохая, море еще теплое, народ купается :)
<baronos> sharikoff: ты с семьей или один?
<sharikoff> один пока
<tagezi> всем привет )
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<chapt> Добрый день, кто в курсе, при установке 12.04 рекомендуемый объем /  сколько составляет (единственное что монтируетсяд ополнительно это /home)?
<tagezi> chapt: а чего тебя "по умолчанию" не страивает?
<chapt> tagezi: потмоу что сейчас уже винт разбит и на нем стоит 10.10 но там под / выделено только 20 гиг, поэтому и вопрос хватит ли, или нужно переразбивать
<vladgobelen> chapt: Хватит.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хех ну вот New release 'precise' available. теперь и до серверов добрались
<skai-falkorr> у меня под / выделено 6гб
<skai-falkorr> это с запасом, чтобы кеш не чистить
<chapt> skai-falkorr а ты кроме как под /home  тоже никаких других логических разделов не монтируешь?
<skai-falkorr> ну еще свап.и все праймари. ни одного логического нет
<chapt> гм, чтото мало как то у меня только хомяк более 100 гигов весит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: никогда не писал dvd диски? перед записью делается образ вот он откушивает в /tmp 4 гига
<skai-falkorr> хммм... **
 * skai-falkorr посмотрел на ноут без двд привода, так как давно диски не юзаю...
<vladgobelen> вы бы еще дискеты вспомнили..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: столкнулся лично, года 2 назад. надо было записать dvd а образ не поместился и не получилось.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с тех пор места должнго быть с запасом
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: dd
<tagezi> artus: тут?
<teddyp1cker> привет всем
<tagezi> q
<teddyp1cker> как сделать поиск внутри какого-то архива
<teddyp1cker> zip
<teddyp1cker> ?
<tagezi> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<SergeyIT> teddyp1cker?, все сделано до нас (
<teddyp1cker> zipgrep если кому-то тоже надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "Людям нет никакого смысла иметь дома компьютер" – Кен Олсон, президент, председатель и основатель Digital Equipment Corporation (DEC), в своей речи, данной на встрече общества World Future Society в 1977 году в Бостоне
<Ravenso> http://www.cnews.ru/top/2012/09/17/intel_i_amd_otkazalis_ot_podderzhki_linux_v_novyh_processorah_503185
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, в то время - да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: это из списка ошибочных утверждений
<stasdizzi> всем привет
<stasdizzi> после очередного отлючения электричества, накрылся Grub2
<SergeyIT> поставь UPS
<vladgobelen> stasdizzi: Ну все, покупай новый комп и ставь туда убунту заново
<stasdizzi> с лайф CD диск не монтируется
<stasdizzi> какие варианты?
<stasdizzi> ))))
<tagezi> ну вариантов много
<stasdizzi> диск SSD
<tagezi> всёравно много )
<stasdizzi> система стоит одним разделом
<tagezi> может он просто сдох?
<tagezi> они и так дохнут быстро, а тут ..
<stasdizzi> да ну
<Ravenso> да да
<vladgobelen> stasdizzi: fdisk -l
<tagezi> вообще-то эти диски не рекомендуется использовать для постоянного чтения записи )
<stasdizzi> fdisk его видит
<stasdizzi> у меня год работает (работал)
<vladgobelen> stasdizzi: вручную монтируй
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: зачем тогда они нужны?
<SergeyIT> для альфа-тестеров
<stasdizzi> в ручную mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: не для загрузки системы
<stasdizzi> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1' : Invalid argument
<stasdizzi> The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: расскажи инку про неиспользование ссд в нагрузке
<skai-falkorr> расскажи ему
<skai-falkorr> он посмеется:)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: для чего нужны устройства хранения кроме как для хранения информации? значит для системы они не подходят, данные им доверять тоже не стоит.
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: да мне тоже можно рассказать
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: да ради бога )) пусть смеёться )))
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: при том, что у него есть серверок с нагрузкой и ссд, живущий до сих пор.
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: да ради бога ) он может делать со своим оборудованием всё что его душе пожелается )
<vladgobelen> stasdizzi: так ты на нем еще и нтфс держишь?
<Civil|2> tagezi: надежность нормальных не самых дешевых ССД уже не хуже чем у мейнстримовых дисков
<stasdizzi> не пойму при чём тут NTFS
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и на ntfs стоит ubuntu :)
<skai-falkorr> они спокойно проживут лет 5.а я не помню ни одного диска после моего 40гб, который бы я не поменял через два года
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: У меня винты живут по 10+ лет
<stasdizzi> я ставил не на нтфс
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну если скачать любимый стар трек и ничего не делать за старым первым пнем - то проживет.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Почему за первым? За 4м. Он у меня до 2010 работал
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а если ты меняешь систему или увеличиваешь хард в ноуте - это у меня происходит раз в пару-тройку лет
<vladgobelen> Зачем его увеличивать и зачем хард менять, если работает старый?
<vladgobelen> Вот у меня сейчас второй в моей жизни винт. Работает он уже лет этак 6-7
<skai-falkorr> затем, что старого мало. плюс я его юзал не ток дома на столе, но и в пути и в жестких условиях нашего мира, включающего в себя гравитацию.
<vladgobelen> Зачем мне его менять?
<skai-falkorr> у тебя комп.ты туда можешь ставить.а у меня ноут.если мне надо больше - мне надо менять в нем
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А для кого придумали флэшки или переносные винты?
<stasdizzi> в общем без примонтирования ничего не получится?
<skai-falkorr> а вот старый и превратился в винт переносной
<stasdizzi> сносить?
<skai-falkorr> сноси
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Просто ты его не по назначению использовал, вот он и сломался
<skai-falkorr> поставить систему будет стоить тебе 15 минут
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: как раз по назначению.я юзал ноут в качестве мобильной переносной системы
<stasdizzi> не хотелось бы, там астериск, куча клиентов ((
<vladgobelen> *фейспалм*
<skai-falkorr> а не домашнего компа
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Забей
<stasdizzi> пол дня, пока восстановлю всё
<skai-falkorr> да и держать один и тот же комп 10 лет... я так уже один держал. ну его нафигюлучше время от времени продавать старое (благо всегда есть, кто купит) и добавить чутка и получить хорошую систему
<stasdizzi> мне надо с бесперебойника хорошего начинать улучшать систему
<stasdizzi> каждое выключениеБ, серпом ...
<stasdizzi> если boot отдельным разделом сделать, надёжность увеличится?
<vladgobelen> stasdizzi: Нет
<vladgobelen> stasdizzi: Его раньше рекомендовали отделять по другим причинам. Техническим.
<skai-falkorr> stasdizzi: ток хомяк стоит делать отдельно.чтобы менять дистрибы
<vladgobelen> stasdizzi: У тебя не с бутом проблемы вовсе. Ты можешь его хоть на дискетку записать и загружаться
<skai-falkorr> ну еще в гентах вар стоит отделять
<skai-falkorr> для компеляния
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: вар ведь?а тоя уже не помню
<stasdizzi> тоесть тупо ставить и усё
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Его можно и через cp перенести
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: нет, в гентах не нужно его выносить
<stasdizzi> у неня нет в системе хомяков
<stasdizzi> )))
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а никто и не говорит про нужно.говорят про стоит для удобства
<vladgobelen> stasdizzi: Какая фс была на винте?
<stasdizzi> аа, home )))
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Нет, это бессмысленно
<vladgobelen> там нет компиляции
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а где там временные файлы то?
<skai-falkorr> чтобы выделить и в тмпфс загинать
<skai-falkorr> на 16гб рамы
<stasdizzi> ext3 наверное
<stasdizzi> не помню
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: для компиляции используется чаще всего тмпфс
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а выносить стоит таки distfiles, в котором содержатся архивы с софтом
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: В тмпфс можно засунуть любой каталог, для этого отдельный раздел не нужен
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну и для переноса кеша пакетов между переустановками
<skai-falkorr> ибо в то время, когда я гентой юзал - у меня еле еле иногда 64 кбита накапывало инетного
<stasdizzi> а если рядом поставить, я не смогу выбрать эту систему при загрузке?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: генту - не убунту. Ее не нужно переустанавливать
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это чисто технически бессмысленно
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: в те времена - быстрее было переустановить, чем после ночи экспериментов восстанавливать все, чтобы работало
<vladgobelen> [21:40:53] <vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это чисто технически бессмысленно
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ты видимо не осознаешь суть генту, раз так говоришь
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты игнорируешь слова "те времена"
<vladgobelen> В любые времена
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: те времена когда были?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты видимо думаешь, что у всех 4 пень был 10 лет
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А ты понимаешь что такое генту и что при переустановке ты затратишь намного больше времени, чем на починку?
<skai-falkorr> и не существовало амд к6-2, разогнанного аж до великолепных 450 мегагерц
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты понимаешь, что при починке после экспериментов придется перебрать практически все пакеты итак
<vladgobelen> Зачем?
<skai-falkorr> только не процессом установки,а пробами и ошибками
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну ты никогда не пытался выжать все из старой машинки
<vladgobelen> Если ты не понимаешь какой именно пакет ты сломал - это да, проблема - но не дистрибутива
<skai-falkorr> тебя никогда не тянуло поинтересоваться
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: эксперементируй атомарнее )
<stasdizzi> каждое выключение электричества- хорошая промывка мозгов ))))
<skai-falkorr> Civil|2: зачем?
<skai-falkorr> Civil|2: я уже вырос. меня уже не тянет раобрать все, чтобы посмотреть как оно работает
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: проще было бы найти косяк в случаи проблем
<skai-falkorr> и попробовать переставить детальки, чтобы превратить телефон в ядерный реактор
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: понимание деталек иногда бывает полезно
<skai-falkorr> Civil|2: вот только собрать потом оказывается не так то просто в прежнее состояние:)
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: для этого нужно делать атомарные эксперименты с подробной записью результатов-действий )
<skai-falkorr> тем более, когда понимание о том, что надо юз флаги в кейвордах ставить для отдельных прог, а не глобально, если экспериментируешь, приходит после того, как ты собрал чтото стращное и пугающее
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: т.е. после первого месяца )
<Civil|2> или после чтения хэндбука
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: ))
<skai-falkorr> Civil|2: это если круглые сутки сидеть. я так попортил после года.
<skai-falkorr> в хандбуке не говорят о проблемах.там говорят о том, что куда
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ты пол года ставил генту?!
<vladgobelen> это наверное рекорд
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: нет
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты совсем не умеешь читать
<vladgobelen> год?!
<vladgobelen> да, год.. я не так прочитал
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: я тут говорю о экспериментах, которые проводил на системе
<skai-falkorr> их надо было в первый день проводить?
<skai-falkorr> ты не поверишь, но даже тогда у меня была жизнь, помимо компа
<stasdizzi> какая ФС лучше всего для SSD?
<Blanco_D> Ребят, почему такое может быть. Запускаю inkskape в меню выбераю  файл->открыть... открываю файл, и после открытия файла инскейп занимает в оперативке 2.8 гига. А если закрыть инскейп, и открыть тот же файл с помощью того же инскейпа через контекстное меню пр
<Blanco_D> оводника, то инскейп в оперативке занимает всего лишь 120МБ.
<vladgobelen> stasdizzi: Для компа или ноута?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: тебе это не знакомо, но это как если у тебя есть другой комп, но только в голове и управление идет в ИРЛ
<stasdizzi> компа
<Civil|2> stasdizzi: смотря какой ссд. Для плохих можно ext2 взять, для нормальных ext4/btrfs с discard'ом
<skai-falkorr> Blanco_D: напиши багрепорт об утечке памяти
<Blanco_D> skai-falkorr, если бы я знал куда писать)
<skai-falkorr> Blanco_D: разработчикам инскейпа
<skai-falkorr> для начала
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Просто ты некомпетентен.
<skai-falkorr> можно и на ланчпад
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а ты родился со знанием системы
<stasdizzi> ))) сейчас буду изучать какой же у меня SSD,плохой или хороший)))))
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А я умею читать.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: вынь голову из задницы:) все изучают систему путем проб и ошибок
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а что читать то?инет, которого нет и надо идти к другу?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Да, но идиоты не делают бэкапов.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну так начинай делать. без бекапов то ты не проживешь:)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Я не эксперементирую. Мне система нужна не для этого.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: и это говорит человек, который выяснял, на сколько миллисекунд дедбиф будет быстрее грузиться, если о2 на о3 поменять
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это не эксперименты. Когда я эксперементировал с подобными вещами, я бэкапы делал
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: И про дедбиф я не говорил. Я говорил про бзип2 и не про милисекунды, а про 35% прирост в работе.
<vladgobelen> Ты правда думаешь, что эксперименты с бзип2 сломают тебе систему? =)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты не говорил про бзип.шло обсуждение дедбифа и ты вставил про о2 и о3 компеляцию
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Нет, я говорил конкретно про прирост в бзип2. А в дедбиф про то, что в нем можно отключить интерфейс.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты и правда настолько туп, что думаешь, что эксперименты в попытках разобраться самому, как раюботает система - это только бзип?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну ты и не упомянул словами бзип
<stasdizzi> at a kingston sv100s2 32gb это хороший или плохой? ))))
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Если ты эксперементируешь с опасным - почему не юзаешь бэкапы?
<skai-falkorr> только 30, затем 35 процентов прироста
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Упомянул. Логи ищи
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: 30-35%. Там примерно 32 было
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: потому что никто не делает бекапы в первый раз. никто. либо после обучения "старшего товарища", либо после первой крупной ошибки.
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: есть просто разные подходы к экспериментам. Можно взять ман по гцц, надергать флагов и собрать всю систему, получить что все сломалось. Затем можно плюнуть и все снести, а можно докопаться до проблемного сочетания флаг-пакет. В первом
<Civil|2> случаи потеряешь время, во втором получишь опыт бэктрейсов в гдб и т.п. полезные для начинающего вещи
<skai-falkorr> никто абсолютно
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Никто = идиоты
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: никто = все люди
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Нужно понимать что ты делаешь. Это вопервых.
<skai-falkorr> и ты тоже не делал бекапы, пока теб не сказали
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Если ты не понимаешь что то что ты делаешь - опасно - ты идиот.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: тьфу, тогда ты просто не знаешь что ты делаешь и ты ССЗБ
<stasdizzi> да у меня бекап есть, но всё равно пол дня уйдёт на настройку
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты слишком туп, чтобы прочесть слова, что с пониманием не рождаются?если нет литературы, чтобы учиться, ты делаешь учишься на живом
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А вот если ты как сам утверждаешь понимаешь что все это опасно, но не юзаешь бэкап - ты идиот
<vladgobelen> понимаешь разницу?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: почитай книжки.ты не способен понимать сложные фразы. я говорил, что понимае о том, что это опасно пришло после эксперимента. я там использовал несколько сложноподчиненных оборотов, так что ты не смог осознать. но
<skai-falkorr> теперь то проще сказано
<skai-falkorr> справишься с такой мыслью?
<stasdizzi> я вспомнил, была ext4
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это ты себя так оправдываешь?
<skai-falkorr> stasdizzi: ты главное ему noop вруби, если сама система не поставит
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: нет. это я тебя оправдываю.ты выдаешь бред, игнорируя то, что я сказал и пытаешься мне сказать то, что я уже сказал
<stasdizzi> что такое noop?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ты утверждаешь что _все_ люди идиоты, потому что изначально не обладают информацией.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: я лучше буду думать, что ты не умеешь читать (может русский - не твой родной язык.мало ли), чем то, что ты клинический идиот
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: да
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Однако это не так. Например я если не знаю, сначала узнаю или страхуюсь.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: я утверждаю, что все люди не обладают информацией
<vladgobelen> Я не все?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: идиотами ты их назвал
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Потому что делать что-то рискованное без знаний и страховки - идиотизм.
<vladgobelen> Но не все такие. Ты не прав.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: опять таки.знания тебе медитация дает
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: или солнечные вспышки выставляют нейроны у тебя в мозге
<vladgobelen> Знания дает опыт или же левые источники, вне системы.
<skai-falkorr> и знания сами появляются
<vladgobelen> Логично?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну вот.опыт - мать ошибок трудных
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: любой опыт идет из проб и ошибок
<stasdizzi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noop ?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: это ты сам понимаешь?
<vladgobelen> Опыт может быть - да. Но он сопровождается страховкой.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Понимаешь, что эксперементировать без знаний и страховки - идиотизм? Или еще повторить?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: если ты не знаешь, что у тебя лопнут два колеса на машине - ты будешь таскать себе два колеса в запасках?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Если я соберусь ездить по гвоздям - то все четыре
<vladgobelen> Но я такой глупостью врядли бы начал заниматься.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: идиотизм - со знанием и без страховки.а ПОЛУЧЕНИЕ (незнаю, как еще тебе отделить процесс получения и применения знаний. ты просто клинический идиот, раз не отличаешь два этих понятия)
<skai-falkorr> получение знаний - это обучение
<skai-falkorr> а не идиотизм
<vladgobelen> Без страховки?
<vladgobelen> Тогда не дай бог тебе химией начать заниматься. Не дай бог.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: и смешиваешь синее с вкусным
<skai-falkorr> не дай бог тебе хоть чем то заниматься. раз ты сравниваешь несравнимые понятия
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это все вполне сравнимо.
<stasdizzi> ext4 форматирую
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: толко если утрировать до невозможности
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Почему же?
<skai-falkorr> с таким же упрощением тебя можно сравнить с червячком. есть голова и задница.и можно порезать. но тыж не перестанешь быть человеком
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Если ты займешься химическими экспериментами с тем же подходом, что ты используешь в компах - ты погибнешь или покалечишься. Благо если только сам.
<stasdizzi> блин, спор завёлся из за долбанного SSD"
<skai-falkorr> потому тчо химия и эксперименты над гентой ради любопытства и познания - это две большие разницы
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Если есть мозги - они есть во всем. И если их нету - человек идиотом будет во всем.
<tagezi> stasdizzi: последние пол года это нормально - ребятам скучно )
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ибо в химии тебе лешче добыть учебник, чем в гентах в сраные нулевые годы
<stasdizzi> )))
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: И не использовать вытяжку - тоже проще?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну вот ты и идиот. ту тебя люди сразу со знаниями рождаются.им не надо учиться.опыт они читами вкатывают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: ты когда в детстве первый раз горячий утюг потрогал страховался?
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет.он родился со знанием того, что можно обжечься
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я тож так подумал
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: он никогда случаной не резался об стекло
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Мы про совершеннолетних говорим сейчас. Все мы в детстве учились. И кто-то осознал как жить, а кто-то нет.
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: он вообще все знал
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты идиот. полный. я то как раз и говорю, что я в детстве этим страдал
<skai-falkorr> неужто это такие сложные слова, что ты не смог их прочесть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: способ получения знаний от возраста мало зависит
<vladgobelen> vladgobelen: Извини, если ты несовершеннолетний, тогда понятно твое отношение к опасным вещам.
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Зависит. Человек или обучаем, или идиот.
<skai-falkorr> я то думаю, что ты так неспособен отдельть обучение от применения опыта,а ты просто не прочел, но решил вставить свои пять копеек
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Просто совершеннолетие у разных людей в разном возрасте приходит..
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: прикинь. у него гента - это опасная вещь
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: [22:04:30] <vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: И не использовать вытяжку - тоже проще?
<skai-falkorr> как страшно жить то ему
<_d4vid> oO
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: прочти выше.я тебе уже рассказал все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: сломать линух и переустановить это ужасно опасные вещи? мир перевернется, луна рухнет на замлю
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Использование экспериментов без знаний и бэкапа - опасные вещи для генту
<stasdizzi> копирование файлов почти закончено))))
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Это опасные вещи для системы. Ее можно сломать.
<stasdizzi> проехали)))))
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а у тебя система, которую ты ПОСТАВИЛ ДЛЯ ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТОВ И ИЗУЧЕНИЯ - это чтото, над чем дышать нельзя?
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: А когда она собирается недели две, это болезненно
<skai-falkorr> я ее ставил изучать.и изучал.и учился.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Я уже писал про бэкапы или нет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: я линух в виртуалке препарировал. посмотреть что за зверь. а на бекапы банально места небыть. проще переставить за час с образа
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ну так что? Вытяжку использовать нужно или нет?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: я уже писал, что я стал делать бекап кеша, чтобы не качать заново, после того как потерял.а еще я тебе говорил, что для того, чтобы знать о том, что потеряешь кеш системы вместе с ней - надо его потерять.без знания об этом
<skai-falkorr> ты не сможешь знать это. как бы некрасиво это не звучало
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: тебе - нет.
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: генту это немного другое
<skai-falkorr> спасешь планету от неумения читать и полной тупости
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ок. Я так и понял что не нужно.
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: неправильная сборка генты может освободить опасный газ:)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: тебе вообще ничего не надо
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Вот поэтому и не дай бог тебе заняться опасными для людей вещами, а не для твоей системы.
<skai-falkorr> кроме прочесть букварик и научиться читать
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а я занимался.и ничего. технику безопасности прочесть можно
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а ты у нас можешь заниматься всем.ты знаешь все.тебе не надо учиться
<skai-falkorr> клиническим идиотам вообще ничего не надо:)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ок ок. Вытяжки и бэкапы не нужны.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: Привет Человекам! Мы пришли к вам с миром! Не кусайте роботов за их блестящие металлические зады. И у них есть план.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: нет.ты имбицил.я говорил изначально, что надо.пожалуй с тобой бесполезно говорить
<skai-falkorr> я то думал, он просто идиот
<skai-falkorr> а он имбицил полный
<skai-falkorr> :(
<stasdizzi> спасибо skai-falkorr & vladgobelen, что не дали мне поскучать, при переустановке )))))))
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: [22:10:40] <vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ок ок. Вытяжки и бэкапы не нужны.
<vladgobelen> Я же согласился
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а я говорил, что бекапы нужны.в самом начале. так что ты согласился со своей глупостью и дебилизмом
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: поздравляю с этим фактом
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Хм. Нужны, но ты их не юзаешь.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: юзаю
<vladgobelen> А еще ты говорил что вытяжка нужна.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: я не говорил, что не юзаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: я после того как первый раз пришлось переставлять систему понял что /home должен быть отдельно :)
<vladgobelen> Все-таки - не дай бог.
<skai-falkorr> я говорил, что вытяжка не нужна тебе
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: а я хом всегда сразу ставил отдельно
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: ибо свои файлы ценней, чем система
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: ну откуда ж я знал. первый раз это была убунта 5.04 в виртуалке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и установка автоматом
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: да, автомат - зло)
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: потому - убунту не для новичков
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: рассматривай его как демонстрацию/презентацию возможностей
<SergeyIT> очень похоже на разговоры персионеров на лавочке..
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Не. Она слишком автоматизирована. Ее можно юзать, если ты подробно понимаешь что она сделает и тебя это устроит
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: А демонстрацию можно и проще провести
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: если ты первый раз видишь систему ты априори не можешь знать что тебя устроит
<stasdizzi> почему автомат зло? если диск всего 32 гб. а все данные хранятся на домашнем сервере?
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: нене.он знает
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: это да
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты что.он все знает сразу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Я про то что ее обычно новичкам советуют, а это плохо
<skai-falkorr> stasdizzi: 32... ну ты буржуй.у меня в то время было всего 10гб
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: давным давно, в далекой галактике новичкам советовали windows 98
<stasdizzi> ))))
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Это отдельная вселенная)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> первый винт quantum 3,2 Gb. и на нем у меня завелась виртуалка с livecd линухом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без харда
<Ravenso> SergeyIT: а мне интересно чем закончится :)
<SergeyIT> во.. воспоминания пошли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или вру, и это уже была 40-ка и 2 винды в дуалбуте....
<tagezi> всем попкорну? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, 40ка на 98 винде виртуалок тогда я не знал
<Ravenso> tagezi: а пивко есть?
<SergeyIT> счас будут решать, кто круче
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: у меня и спектрум был
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: кто более дальнее время помнит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: tux круче всех. без базара
<tagezi> Ravenso: нет, я не пью спиртного (
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: сейчас, возможно, и до перфокарт дойдет
<SergeyIT> БЭСМ4
<spellbinder> счеты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Облизывался в комисионке на комп Нафаня.
<stasdizzi> спектрум на планарных микросхемах)))
<skai-falkorr> счетные палочки
<skai-falkorr> в детском садике
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://speccy.info/%D0%9D%D0%B0%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8F
<Ravenso> tagezi: Так и я безалкогольное только пью
<skai-falkorr> денди с клавиатурой - вот отечественный клон зарубежной системы, который я видел вживую:)
<tech-desk> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: денди разве отечественный?
<stasdizzi> есть другие варианты управления рабочим столом по сети, кроме VNC ?
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: атецтвенный клон нинтенды
<skai-falkorr> stasdizzi: ssh
<stasdizzi> ага, пасиб
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: ну это уже вроде как ближе к 2000-ным. и то кажется импортные коробки были
<skai-falkorr> нееее
<skai-falkorr> это было еще в том веке
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Так ты из тайваня?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://games-dendy.ru/stati-o-dendi/dendi-klaviatura-ili-drugoy-klon-syubor-%E2%80%94-vy-znali-o-ney.html
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а айфон - это китайская марка, да?а не американская
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: айфон разработан в сшп, а денди не разработана в россии
<vladgobelen> но это такая мелочь.. да точно
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: инкомбанк и стееплер создали марку денди
<vladgobelen> создали?
<vladgobelen> Гениально
<skai-falkorr> то, что они брали тайские произведенные микро гениусы - это пофиг
<skai-falkorr> да
<skai-falkorr> создали марку Денди
<skai-falkorr> именно вот такую кириллицей
<vladgobelen> Забей)
<vladgobelen> А то так можно и до Попова-создателя-принципиально-новой-ос дойти
<skai-falkorr> забил.у тебя я все равно не найду зачатков разума
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: попов - школоловоркин.а компания Денди - это компания Денди.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: пока ты не поймешь, что айфон - это не собственность самсунга, шарпа и прочих китайцев,а америсканский телефон -0 ты не поймешь, что Денди - это не тайские приставки.а отечественный продукт.
<skai-falkorr> где собирают и из каких деталей - это одно. марка - это другое
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Разница в том что один смог продать чужое назвав своим, а другой нет?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: тобиш "инновационные ретина-дисплеи от компании аппл" - это не назвать экраны фирмы шарп своим?
<[Raiden]> владелец не тот кто произвел, а тот кто заказал. Так что не путайте своё и чужое.
<Ravenso> вы зачем в политику то полезли, переходите обратно на железки
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А что, эппл делал и разрабатывала денди тогда с дисплеями? Или как мы к ней пришли?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: это аналогия. это сложно для понимания. нуу.... это как сравнение...хотя это тоже сложное слово...
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это неправильная аналогия.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ravenso: http://games-dendy.ru/images/stories/Articles_about_Dendy/Dendy_Klon/Statii_o_dendi_Siubor.jpg у меня вот такое первое железо было )
<skai-falkorr> правильная
<vladgobelen> Ибо эппл не копировала чужое, когда заказывала.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну да.они изобрели экраны
<skai-falkorr> а все те экраны, что существовали до - это сон
<skai-falkorr> их не было
<vladgobelen> Они не торгуют экранами
<skai-falkorr> экраны придумали яблы
<skai-falkorr> да.они торгуют яфонами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "мы хотим заказать у вас партию табуреток с нашим логотипом"
<skai-falkorr> которые состоят из чужих деталей
<vladgobelen> Яфон=экран?
<[Raiden]> первый тач и перый планшет не факт что эпл. С конкретной формой возможно да.
<[Raiden]> или вы про что )
<skai-falkorr> как и компания Денди торговала приставками из чужих платформ
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Она торговала тупо чужим продуктом. От начала до конца
<vladgobelen> Она ничего не создала
<vladgobelen> В принципе ничего
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: хорошою опробую более простую аналогию
<skai-falkorr> компания делл, линейка продуктов - ноуты алиенвар
<skai-falkorr> делл - тайванцы?
<skai-falkorr> рз они продают эти ноуты?
<skai-falkorr> они тайцы, стопудов
<Ravenso> JohnDoe_71Rus: так у меня почти такая же была :) первая
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Нет, ноут придумалим не в тайване
<[Raiden]> Иные люди легко разрушают первый миф, часто называя взамен него второй — на самом деле iPhone это первый «тачфон» с пальцеориентированным интерфейсом. То есть управляется лишь посредством пальцев, «тыкалки»-стилусы больше не нужны. Однако и эт
<[Raiden]> о не так! Официально, первым таким устройством был LG Prada, появившийся в самом конце 2006 года, где-то за месяц до презентации iPhone.
<[Raiden]> простите за флуд
<skai-falkorr> пофиг, что они зареганы в америке. это заговор.на самом деле их тайы создали
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Пофиг кто создал. Главное где зарегано.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а вот тут ты не прав. ноуты алиенвар - это платформа clevo. один в один.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это суть системы правосудия.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: vladgobelen | skai-falkorr: Пофиг кто создал. Главное где зарегано.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: поздравляю
<skai-falkorr> ты сам признал, что ты идиот:)ибо Денди зарегана в рашке
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Если ты зарегаешь под своим брэндом чужое - оно твоим не станет
<vladgobelen> это мошенничество
<skai-falkorr> так что твои попытки выставиться, что мол денди - это тайцы - слился
<[Raiden]> если совершить экскурс в историю, то мы выясним, что первым телефоном с полностью сенсорным управлением было практически забытое ныне устройство от IBM, компании вообще довольно далекой от мира сотовой связи. IBM Simon, появившийся в 1993 году
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: это называется покупка.кросслицензирование, лицензирование.бизнесс
<[Raiden]> http://www.brandreport.ru/gallery/12628706038118.jpg
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Мошенничество можно разными словами назвать, однако...
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: мошенство - это если ты тихо своровал,а не заключил договор
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 7 ноября 2002 года, в Редмонде (штат Вашингтон) где расположена штаб-квартира Microsoft, была официально представлена аппаратно-программная платформа для планшетных компьютеров Microsoft Tablet PC
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 9 января 2007 года на конференции MacWorld Expo компания Apple, в лице своего CEO Стивена Джобса, провела презентацию карманного компьютера/смартфона iPhone
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ипад был еще позже
<[Raiden]> мошенничество и спекуляция это термыны из социализма, а сча ест ьпросто бизнес. :)
<Ravenso> так раньше такая политика была вот все и воровали у друг друга
<SergeyIT> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0917/h_1347881038_1964096_af59050ea5.jpeg
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: у htc был тач-планшет в 2003 году. Легко гуглится.
<[Raiden]> и он нафиг никому был не нужен
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: у стар трека были планшеты:)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ок ок. Денди - национальная русская приставка. Гордись ей.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и мобильники.гораздо раньше нтс
<[Raiden]> тоже верно, ещё в одисее 2001
<skai-falkorr> мобильники и в стар треке были
<skai-falkorr> в орижинал сериес
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%88%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9_%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BF%D1%8C%D1%8E%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80 надо дописать про htc
<SergeyIT> это так флоппик 3.5" выглядит
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: это ооочеь маленький кусок флопика, судя по масштабным меткам
<[Raiden]> первый пда - вот это точно эпл.
<[Raiden]> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newton_%28platform%29
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: да ну.а палмы?
<[Raiden]> я думаю что они позже.
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, извини, весь не влез на картинку )
<skai-falkorr> The first "PDA" was released in 1984 by Psion, the Organizer II. Followed by Psion's Series 3, in 1991, which began to resemble the more familiar PDA style. It also had a full keyboard.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: кажется, ньютон 87 года отстает от псиона 84
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: так что опять не яббл
<[Raiden]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xerox с мышкой все помнят?
<[Raiden]> Ну, не так важно в принципе. Мы же все пользуемся молотками, хотя кто-то был первый.
<skai-falkorr> мы все пользуемся колесами круглой формы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мой далекий предок. так что требую отчислений за каждый забитый гвоздь с помощью молотка :)
<skai-falkorr> но чет пещерные люди не судят бриджстоун и мишлен за то, что у них тоже круглые колеса.потому что это продиктовано удобством и безопасностью
<[Raiden]> в гу и тоже я считаю первость не важна. Важоно кто более удачно натырил.
<[Raiden]> гуи
<skai-falkorr> а яббл требует денег за скругленные углы телефонов, хотя это сравнимо требовать денег от всех производителей круглых колес или заставлять их делать квадратные
<skai-falkorr> скругленые углы продиктованы безопасностью и удобством. глаз случано выколоть круглым сложнее, чем квадратным. штаны порвать, запихва в кармам скругленный кирпичик, сложнее, чем прямоугольник с острыми углами.
<skai-falkorr> в руках удобней, чем квадратными колесами по улице ездить
<skai-falkorr> как можно было признать такое нарушением патента?это здравый смысл, а не инновационная технология
<Ravenso> однако за этими телефонами очередь за полгода до выхода собирается
<skai-falkorr> и? это не изза скругленных углов. маркетологи яббла ни разу не делали акцент на скругленных углах, как чемто особым и сверхумным
<[Raiden]> эпл не просто хорошие устройства, там есть имиджевая составляющая.  Есть и по 200к телефоны котоыре даже не смартфоны. И кто-то ведь покупает...
<[Raiden]> но во бщем-то железо у них хорошее )
<skai-falkorr> верту, нокловское
<skai-falkorr> и прочие бриллиантовые телефоны без жпрс
<[Raiden]> http://img5.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/%D0%9A%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BA%D0%B0-iphone-353835.jpeg
<[Raiden]> один из факторов почему есть очередь
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> кстати у современных флагманов камеры 12-13мп , а не 8.
<Ravenso> это у каких 12-13 ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если подать на appl как лоббистов интересов портных? телефоны с углами рвут карманы, потребителю приходится еще на одежду тратиться :)
<skai-falkorr> у ябблофонов единственный плюс может быть только в яоси. ибо разрабаотывать платформу и приложения под 5-6 устройств надежней и легче, чем делать приложения, которым надо поддерживать несколько сотен тысяч(да. именно сотен
<skai-falkorr> тысяч) различных платформ
<skai-falkorr> будь у андроида нормальные ориентированные платформы (нексус - это не то. ибо андроид пишется не под них,а для них)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: 44 мегапихеля у ноклы
<[Raiden]> это не считается, оно там как-то хитр оскладывает из нескольких кадров )
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: и как лоббисты офтальмологов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: ибо и глаза выколоть можно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> корпорация - зла
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не.именно 44 мегапихеля без складывания.
<skai-falkorr> у какой то одной модели
<[Raiden]> Ravenso: sony xperia tx , некоторые LG
<skai-falkorr> хорошие линзы карла зейса и пруф оф концепт - фотоаппарат с функцией телефона
<Ravenso> а качество картинки там какое?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фотики на андроид уже есть )
<[Raiden]> Ravenso: сам гугли ) У сонек своя камера эксмор с подсветкой там какой-то что бы в темноте лучше снимала.
<[Raiden]> и примеры фоток гуглятся
<Ravenso> понятно :)
<[Raiden]> галакси ноте 2, новые лж оптимусы с 13мп
<[Raiden]> 8мп сча будет съезжать в бюджетный сектор
<Ravenso> а мне и моего в принципи хватает
<[Raiden]> тогда тебе подойдет айфон, там 8 ))
<[Raiden]> размер экрана у айфона ок. 3.8-4.2 под мою руку ок, шыре уже пребор.
<[Raiden]> а разрешение кстати нестандартное. Мы тут вчера с артусом поржали. даже у китайцев стандартные
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у ифона5 революционный удлиненный дисплей )
<Ravenso> у меня lg l7 там 4.5 у меня хорошо в руку помещается
<[Raiden]> я больше 4 ещё не держал если чесно )
<Ravenso> мне реклама убивает с галакси таб где они звонят по ним
<JohnDoe_71Rus> офтоп немного. как с андроида слить фотки с gps тегом. кроме как через сервисы гугла и пикасу
<[Raiden]> разьве оно не в эксиф записывается?
<[Raiden]> в сами фотки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот не знаю. на теле смотришь инфа есть, скидываю на комп в extif пусто насчет тегов
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: попробуй в exif поискать
<[Raiden]> может быть твоя программа показывающая эксиф кривая?
<[Raiden]> еог там какой-нить
<[Raiden]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и на винде и в убунту пробовал
<[Raiden]> в общем я не в курсе, но мне кажется онов эксиф и соотв копируется как часть файла чем угодно.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если есть зеленый робот с gps тегами попробуйте
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я сегодня тоже пофотаю и вечером посмотрю
<tech-desk> store location включено?
<tech-desk> с 2 нн
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tech-desk: подробней?
<tech-desk> в настройках камеры
<JohnDoe_71Rus> включено. на телефоне я могу в свойствах фотки посмотреть координаты
<[Raiden]> а кинь фотку 1 из...
<[Raiden]> itmages.ru
<skai-falkorr> среднее качество дорог в рашке - 2.8
<skai-falkorr> балла
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: с работы пойду фоткну что нить в городе. :) локейшн не палить
<skai-falkorr> и это еще тока малую часть оценили
<skai-falkorr> процентов так 10 оценили тока
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: это какая там прожка для телефонов, записывает тряску и сливает на сервак?
<skai-falkorr> rusdorogi.ru
<skai-falkorr> там у гугла все описано
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> это они ток европескую часть в основном проехались
<skai-falkorr> поэтому такой высокий балл
<skai-falkorr> целых 2.8
<skai-falkorr> в моцковии 3.67
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и это высокий ))
<Ravenso> вы уже о чем?
<skai-falkorr> высокий
<skai-falkorr> это практически 70% удовлетворительности в москве
<skai-falkorr> 56% целостности в среднем
<skai-falkorr> это на 10 процентах полотна
<tech-desk> В мск ясень пень будут такие цифры)
<skai-falkorr> еще 90% обкатать осталось
<tech-desk> Сколько жил,не жаловался)
<[Raiden]> из мск в сторону запада обычно дороги ок, а в другие направления  ппц начинается на границе области или раньше
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Хотя может что-то менялось. я в разыне года выезжал )
<[Raiden]> и уже некоторое время назад
<[Raiden]> такая фотка ест ьу меня. Это граница калужской области со смоленской http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0917/h_1347884334_3311123_023df4d35a.jpeg
<[Raiden]> прям на этом месте +- метров 100 в доль дороги блиндажи и окопы с войны. Но это другая история...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://postimage.org/image/5frgyprwz/ http://postimage.org/image/wvld3osat/ вот такие у нас в городе дворы )
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://habrahabr.ru/company/ibm/blog/151574/#habracut вот это разработка и технологии.. А то чем ты гордишься - мусор.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: блаблабла.иди расскажи это кому-то, кому ты интересен
<tech-desk> так что там человек со своими "идеями" )))))0
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, это действительно круто
<Ravenso> не круто :)
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: имбицил, которому любое упоминание отечественного продукта является гордостью и поклонением этому продукту нашел чтото полезное?
<tech-desk> +v подарите ему)
<andrex> :D
<[Raiden]> ибм по ходу вообще всем занимается.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: почему то вспоминается Блэк Меса..
<[Raiden]> угу, и обитель зла )
<vladgobelen> )
<[Raiden]> первую часть на днях пересмотрел. Это вещь.
<andrex> последняя не очень уже
<andrex> кризис
<[Raiden]> вспомнить всё в общем-то неплохо снят. Из последних. Но с арнольдом было повеселей.
<skai-falkorr> andrex: че, в кино ходил?
<andrex> угу
<skai-falkorr> совсем хуже предпоследней?
<andrex> ну не сильно, но играли они както слабовато либо йовович востарела либо не доплатили
<oxothuk> камрады, может кто нить помочь с редиректами через .htaccess?
<andrex> п*
<[Raiden]> зажралась )
<oxothuk> Нужно чтобы поддомен.домен.ком\test.html отдавалось как домен.ком\test.html
<skai-falkorr> ну куда камню против злой мачехи королевы. их надо было ролями поменять.белоснежку и королеву
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: вот дома. это фотка http://postimage.org/image/8ef4h9fep это инфа с телефона http://postimage.org/image/rt9q5jq55
<stasdizzi> фух, всё восстановил)))
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: какие-то данные гпс в эксиф есть http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0917/h_1347889434_1050794_589b568108.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу но координаты 0
<[Raiden]> наверное нужно просто софт умеющий читать. Координаты скорее всего есть, но записаны в определенном формате
<[Raiden]> гугльни чем смотреть или типа того
<[Raiden]> ну или я не знаю )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://postimage.org/image/wpa55iktr/ нету
<[Raiden]> спроси ещё где-нить )
<[Raiden]> камера кстати сколько мп, 5 или 8?
<skai-falkorr> миррор миррор, он зэ вол
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: а телефон показывает координаты?
<skai-falkorr> мож чпс глючит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: да выше скрин с телефона есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: галакси с плюс
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну у меня вечер низкого интернета
<[Raiden]> это я понял, но харьки надо лезть читать )
<[Raiden]> 5 всетаки. Я так и подумал. У меня тоже 5 и качество похоже.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: Камера сзади (Мп):    5
<[Raiden]> на моем шоте есть какая-то строка гпс процессинг метод. Там какие-то цифры. Интересно что значат
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спросил на 4pda
<[Raiden]> Samsung Galaxy S IV получит 5-дюймовый сенсорный OLED-дисплей, четырехъядерный процессор Samsung Exynos, поддержку сотовых сетей LTE и, конечно, операционную систему Android.
<[Raiden]> в следущем году конечно. Мне кажется , всетаки зря они вылезли за отметку в 4 дюйма.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: чет процессоры самсунга оч популярны в нынешних флагманских смартах
<mortuary> а когда новый нексус будет... или не будет?
<[Raiden]> я не слышал
<f3slo>  Privet vsem. Pochemu u menya tak “Asking for cache data failed” ?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> где так?
<f3slo> 3256.362200] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
<f3slo> [3256.362200] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache : write through
<f3slo> :(
<[Raiden]> вот какая-то болтовня http://askubuntu.com/questions/132100/errors-in-dmesg-test-wp-failed-assume-write-enabled
<[Raiden]> ой нет, там другая трабла
<f3slo> (:
<[Raiden]> это похоже http://askubuntu.com/questions/167343/what-is-a-asking-for-cache-data-failed-warning
<f3slo> A eto pomozhet "sudo rmmod ums_realtek" ?
<andrex> sdb это что у тебя?
<f3slo> HD videokarta
<artus> @kick f3slo транслит запрещен
<andrex> хм, чёт мне кажется, здохла его видеокарта, довыдергивал на горячюю
<gdane> народ привет
<andrex> gdane: ку
<gdane> вопрос такой - кто-нибудь htc advantage 2 x7510 на линукс переводил?
<andrex> млин э причём тут это?
<gdane> запускаю пока через харет
<gdane> проходит старт ядра
<gdane> доходит до рутфс
<gdane> как бы ему скормить правильное местоположение рутфс?
<gdane> как на коммуникаторе под линуксом определяется микросд?
<gdane> /dev/
<gdane> а дальше?
<artus> @kick gdane не флуди
<andrex> mmcblk*
<artus> !enter | gdane
<ubuntuhelp> gdane: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<gdane> тоесть вместо ответа на вопрос проще было меня кикнуть
<gdane> шикарно блин
<andrex> я ответил токашто
<gdane> ты ответил после того как меня кикнул
<andrex> 0_0
<andrex> я оп))
<gdane> я увидел только (18:59:41) andrex: mmcblk*
<gdane> и все
<andrex>  /dev/mmcblk*
<gdane> на хтц кроме микросд есть еще микродрайв, а он как определяется?
<andrex> dev/sd* либо фз
<andrex> когда ядро стартует смотри чё оно там нашло
<Civil|2> gdane: по опыту Zaurus'ов микродрайв определяется на старых ядрах как /dev/hda1, а на новых как sda - как и любые другие Compact-Flash карты
 * andrex ушел искать ведрофон
<Civil|2> gdane: логика именования простая: есть mmc block device'ы - они идут как mmcblk#, разделы на них как mmcblk#p#. Есть nand - обычно это mtd#, mtdblock#. Все остальное в зависимости от старости ядра будет идти как hda или sda
<gdane> а чем можно вытащить то что пишется при старте?
<Civil|2> gdane: если ты забутился - dmesg
<skai-falkorr> gdane: gedit, cat, любой текстовый редактор
<gdane> так в том то и дело что не забунтился
<skai-falkorr> less
<gdane> *забутился
<gdane> дошел пока только до загрузки рутфс
<Civil|2> gdane: usb-serial, найти serial на девайсе, передать ядру параметром вывод на serial, читать его
<Civil|2> gdane: на эту железку линукс вообще портировали? или ты взял нечто похожее и пытаешься воткнуть?
<gdane> на работе к сериалу крепился напрямую переходником и смотрел через миником
<gdane> портировали
<gdane> могу скинуть инфу если что
<Civil|2> gdane: да у меня его нет и не будет )
<gdane> кого?
<Civil|2> HTC Advantage этого
<gdane> http://www.htc-linux.org/wiki/index.php?title=AthenaInstall
<gdane> короче я так понял тут вообще несколько похожих девайсов
<Civil|2> у меня было два других КПК на которых запускался линукс
<gdane> одно из них это Athena
<[Raiden]> новая серия вышла + немного о де, которое сами узнаете http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0917/h_1347894621_3890266_9bf29a6298.png
<gdane> ну что мне отдали на опыты то и мучаю - отдали бы не хтц - было бы что то другое
<Civil|2> gdane: athena это кодовое имя X7500
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а левераж последнюю серию смотрел?
<[Raiden]> вроде я такой сериал вообще не смотрел
<artus> gdane, ммм, а причем вообще сей офтоп к этому каналу?
<gdane> какой офтоп?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: воздействие, если с языка буржуазии перевести
<andrex> я уже спрашивал в начале) в баньку его
<artus> gdane, а че, тут уже канал поддержки хтц?
<artus> andrex, ща отправится)
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: попробую потом посмотреть. не видел.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: оно веселое
<skai-falkorr> тож на лостфильме выходят
<andrex> gdane: go на #htc-linux-chat либо любой другой см /msg alis list #*htc*
<gdane> артус а что это уже твой канал?
<artus> @kban gdane 86400 проветрись
<andrex> ппц. и откуда оно вылехло...
<andrex> з*
<FlyKind> Äîáðûé âå÷åð. Ìîæåò êòî-íèáóäü ïîìî÷ü ñ îáíîâëåíèåì äî 12.04 ñ 11.10? Ëîã îøèáêè: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1211371/
<ubuntuhelp> FlyKind! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<NoOova_> helloвсем
<NoOova_> !пинг
<NoOova> !пинг
<NoOova> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<NoOova> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova, Есть контакт.
<NoOova> ой.....
<NoOova> helloвсем
<FlyKind> Добрый вечер. Может кто-нибудь помочь с обновлением до 12.04 с 11.10? Лог ошибки: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1211371/
<Volkodav> FlyKind: ты 11,10 обновил?
<FlyKind> Конечно.
<[Raiden]> FlyKind: поздравляю )
<[Raiden]> теперь ты это, медленным движением руки стал пользователем юнити
<[Raiden]> хотя путаю похоже, там уже было
<FlyKind> Знает кто-нибудь что-нибудь по ошибке?
<shenmue> всем пыщ!!1
<andrex> FlyKind: ну попробуй значение на testing или unstable поменять) а лучше уж тогда образ скачать и пропробовать с него
<FlyKind> Где менять?
<andrex> либо на stable если такое есть
<shenmue> здрайствуйте. у меня всё работает. гугол ничем не помог. куда можно обратится?
<andrex>  /etc/apt/apt.conf
<FlyKind> В apt.conf сейчас прописано APT::Default-Release "oneiric";
<stasdizzi> shenmue: пробовал выключить и включить?
<andrex> stable пропеши
<artus> shenmue, это не лечитцо :D
<artus> shenmue, ну только пересадкой верхних конечностей пониже )
<andrex> FlyKind: стой, пиши precise
<NoOova> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova, Есть контакт.
<NoOova> ubuntuhelp: привет! как дела?
<shenmue> он не разговаривает с чужими взрослыми дядями
<[Raiden]> FlyKind: так ты не обновился?
<[Raiden]> руками ничего не менял до ошибки?
<[Raiden]> и какая команда выдает ошибку
<[Raiden]> а.. вижу update-manager
<andrex> FlyKind: ида ты источники обновлял? перед тем как обновление пускать
<andrex> зато со мной говорит.
<andrex> ubuntuhelp: hi
<ubuntuhelp> Привет! Добро пожаловать на канал #ubuntu-ru
<[Raiden]> FlyKind: открой консоль, набери sudo do-release-upgrade -d и следуй запросам
<[Raiden]> и до этого лучше верни в /etc/apt/apt.conf как было
<FlyKind> С ключом -d тоже ошибка
<[Raiden]> do-release-upgrade тоже ругается?
<NoOova> господаю
<[Raiden]> или update-manager?
<NoOova> зачем нужен планшет?
<andrex> FlyKind: сорслист на пасту кинь и apt.conf
<[Raiden]> NoOova: смартфоны видел? Тоже самое только больше и не звонит
<[Raiden]> и задачи те же
<[Raiden]> гпс, игра, читать, браузер, чат
<[Raiden]> ну и музыка
<FlyKind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1211455/
<FlyKind> apt-get update и upgrade делал.
<NoOova> [Raiden]: как чат - неудобно. садится быстро (немобильно) читать тоже долго не почитаешь, тяжелый и неудобный
<NoOova> так зачем он нужен?
<NoOova> браузер тыкать - есть нетбук
<[Raiden]> FlyKind: [22:03:49] [[Raiden]]do-release-upgrade тоже ругается?
<FlyKind> Да, им и делаю.
<shenmue> кстати а соурс лист в 12.04 он на своем месте или куда перенесли?
<andrex> FlyKind: а apt.conf?
<shenmue> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<shenmue> # /etc/apt/sources.list
<shenmue> а то это всё1 что есть в нём
<stasdizzi> ух классная paste.ubuntu.com ,я не знал)))
<andrex> мне ещё вот что интересно почему он ругается на стейбл раз там онерик прописано...
<FlyKind> В apt.conf сейчас прописано APT::Default-Release "oneiric"; Больше там ничего нет. Изначально и файла этого не было.
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже нет такого файла. Ругается не на то что прописали, т.к. этот файл вообще не читается
<[Raiden]> и не нужен
<andrex> угу
<andrex> я чёт подумал что как вдебиане там
<artus> andrex, у меня вааще apt.conf нету )
<artus> это чето убунта слоупочит, уже не юзает, но конфиг еще держит
<andrex> он до weezy там был вроде
<[Raiden]> FlyKind: а набери lsb_release -a
<andrex> FlyKind: у тебя синаптика там не стоит случаем?
<bosyi> привет Убунтоводы
<[Raiden]> )
<FlyKind>  lsb_release -a набирал, точно 11.10.
<FlyKind> Синаптик стоит.
<[Raiden]> интересная мысль, но конфиги синаптика в теории не  должны влиять
<andrex> удали и попробуй заново
<FlyKind> Пробывал
<bosyi> на работе сегодня попробовал установить убунту one клиент для виндовс. ввожу ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ емаил и пароль, а он мне пишет что автентификация не успешна.
<bosyi> попробую еще андройд клиент
<[Raiden]> FlyKind: а файлик /root/.synaptic/synaptic.conf у тебя имеется?
<artus> bosyi, https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/ напиши им какие они нехорошие
<FlyKind> Да.
<[Raiden]> попробуй сменить DefaultDistro "oneric"; , на DefaultDistro ""; в нем или совсем удалить
<andrex> хы, надобыло через purge сносить synaptic
<[Raiden]> нет
<andrex> плохо пробывал))
<[Raiden]> пурж не читст юзерские конфиги
<bosyi> artus, попробую. как новая дорога на киев?
<artus> какая именно? ))
<andrex> ну значит пущай снесёт его ручками
<artus> bosyi, та которая на ирпень - сказка ) причем уже скоро год как сказка ))
<FlyKind> Там такой строки вообще нет. Попробую удалить конфиг.
<bosyi> artus, та хз. слышал что новую(возможно отреставрированную) дорогу запустили с ирпеня
<andrex> вобще всю папку .synaptic чтоб не мешалось
<shenmue> а что у чела случилось с репами то?
<artus> bosyi, если не тупить то 20-25 мин на лисапедке до академа )
<andrex> там не с репами, скорее конфиги
<[Raiden]> синаптик кстати как переносит убунтовский мультиарч? без багов?
<[Raiden]> я его почти год не видел
<NoOova> народ как через ifconfig вырубить dhcp на eth0
<NoOova> чето типа ifconfig eth0 iten manual
<NoOova> штуе*
<NoOova> inet*
<NoOova> либо через ip
<artus> NoOova, если у тя в конфигах не прописана дхцпа то она и не будет дергатся
<SergeyIT> Оо... осеннее обострение началось, сразу столько обсуждают )
<shenmue> andrex а точнее? конфиги портятся только от юзверя
<bosyi> а я себе сегодня на ибае заказал рекомнуемую антену от aircrack. буду развлекатся?
<bosyi> без знака вопроса
<NoOova> artus: к сожалению у меня NetworkManager
<NoOova> который полчему то при выбранном manual цепляется по dhcp
<artus> NoOova, ну тогда тебе ничего не поможет :D
<NoOova> щас подключу роутер в сетефой порт и давай интернет досвидания
<[Raiden]> FlyKind: есть запасной вариант обновления, без всяких питонов. версию в сорслисте меняешь apt-get update и apt-get dist-upgrade - это если ничего не поможет.
<artus> NoOova,  /etc/network/interfaces и ручками, ручками)
<andrex> shenmue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1211371/ - смотри
<NoOova> artus: оно не используется пока активен Network Manager
<NoOova> вроде как
<NoOova> проде как
<artus> NoOova, /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<shenmue> andrex переход на следующий релиз?
<andrex> угу
<NoOova> artus: тогда у меня wifi отвалится
<shenmue> странно как то. я тупо версию дистра в репах новую ставлю и обновляюсь
<artus> а бекап конфигов и накатывание на чистый винт заняло бы наамного меньше времени
<shenmue> по другому не умею ибо не помню как это делать
<SergeyIT> shenmue, это всегда работало
<andrex> sudo update-rc.d -f NetworkManager remove чтоб наверняка
<andrex> либо с оброза обновить попробовать
<SergeyIT> быстрее заново поставить
<shenmue> я бы в репах имя сменил и всё
<andrex> ага и dist-upgrade
<shenmue> далее только высока вероятность что иксы обновы не выдержут. но ос будет работать
<bosyi> мда. и приложение для андройда не работает
<FlyKind> Снос папки конфига не помог.
<FlyKind> Сервер в ДЦ.
<andrex> это ещё и сервер? ужс
<[Raiden]> FlyKind: бекап сделай если можеш ьи обнови заменой источников
 * andrex пошел убиваться ап стену
<artus> серв в дц на 11.10? феерично )
<andrex> ещё и с графой походу
<[Raiden]> люди умудряются на федре сервера продавать. Чему тут удивлятсья
<[Raiden]> федоре
<FlyKind> Переустановка не желательна, на нём сайт. Кстати, изначально это была 9.10. Потом обновил 10.04. Недавно возникла необходимость апгрейда до 12.04. На прямую к ней обновляться серв не захотел. Пришлось по одной версии обновы ставить, но 12.04 опять ст
<FlyKind> не хочет.
<SergeyIT> FlyKind, ссзб
<shenmue> напрямую это прямое исправление соурслиста
<FlyKind> Нет это от LTS до LTS.
<SergeyIT> с 10.04 на 12.04 думаю косяки обеспечены
<SergeyIT> я заново ставил
<andrex> не тут лучше точно переставить с бекапом вего
<SergeyIT> а сервер ока на 10.04 работает
<shenmue> сервер именно?
<FlyKind> Если версия, то minimal.
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: с лтс на лтс убунта умеет ровно обновляться
<[Raiden]> а косяки конечн овсегда могут быть. Я помню 1 раз обновлял, тогда настройки клавы презжали в другйо файл. Потом зайти не мог.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], с 10 на 12 люди мучались (я заново всегда ставлю)
<[Raiden]> не помню уже какие версии возможно с 8 на 9
<[Raiden]> правда вылечилось с лайва
<[Raiden]> у меня опенсуська ест ькоторая 2 раза обновлялась успешно. Чаще всетаки обновки проходят ок.
<SergeyIT> а причем здесь сюся?
<[Raiden]> суть почти та же )
<[Raiden]> убунта 2 раза было ок, но второй раз ввиртуалке.
<andrex> у меня мандраке обновится никак не могла, вечно какието глюки с пакетами были)
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], раз в 3 года систему полезно переставлять (заодно и вспомнить, что там в ней у тебя работает)
<[Raiden]> ну , спорить не буду )
<NoOova> а кто нибудь "использовал" linux from scratch?
<[Raiden]> неа
<shenmue> NoOova можешь его форк поставить
<[Raiden]> хотя тем кто может долго использовать одни и те же версии, оно может и пойдет ) собрал под себя и всё.
<[Raiden]> постоянно как-то геморно так делать
<FlyKind> Проблема решена удалением файла vim /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/default
<andrex> хм, у меня такого небыло
<andrex> помоему даже в предыдущих
<shenmue> это только первая проблема =)
<[Raiden]> поздр. кстати у меня такого нет.
<shenmue> я требую продолжения банкета =)
<FlyKind> Ось прошла все версии от 9.10, на какойто значит создался.
<shenmue> хреновый из тебя админ =)
<[Raiden]> нормальынй. Докопался же.
<FlyKind> Сейчас проблема с конфигом мускула ещё будет, а больше проблем не предвидится.
<shenmue> в чем причина ухода с 10.04? серверная до 2015 года работать будет
<mintz> Доброго времени!
<shenmue> в принципе работать будет вечно пока руками не залезут либо ядерная война. но в прочем долго если ничего не трогать
<FlyKind> Нужно было для синхронизации с другим сервом. Всем спасибо. Удачи.
<artus> FlyKind, сайт перевозитцо за 10 минут, бекап делается и разворачивается столько же , минимал система ставится тоже гдето столько же , с перерывами на попить кофечай - час на все провсе, а ты с 9ки апаеш видать не первый день ее
<mintz> Кто может поведать про Mediabuntu?
<artus> неуспел )
<mintz> artus: hello ;D
<artus> mintz, дароф
<shenmue> mintz а что ты хотел знать сын мой?
<SergeyIT> mintz, а тебе зачем?
<shenmue> репа с кодеками
<mintz> shenmue: насколько я прочитал, это набор кодеков и медиамусора и, вроде как, не открытого и не полностью бесплатного, не так ли?
<artus> mintz, а оно тебе надо вообще? )) и без медибунт все давно играет
<SergeyIT> это все и в убунте можно поставить
<shenmue> ну да. насчет бесплатного не знаю
<mintz> ну если проверка в офис заходит, то все, что я скачал с этой репы - нарушение каких либо прав?
<artus> mintz, ты себе это как представляеш? )
<andrex> используй открытые форматы)
<shenmue> есть свободно распростроняемые программы и не опенсорц и бесплатные
<mintz> artus: что именно? с проверкой я связывался)
<artus> нарушение прав будет если конкретно подадут запрос владельцы кодеков, чего я вообще отродясь не слышал)
<artus> mintz, да и сомнительное это дело, к кодекам цеплятся)
<mintz> artus: Насколько я знаю, то проверяющие в праве осмотреть любое устройство организации
<artus> mintz, ага, удачи им )) в поиске )
<andrex> темболее их можно качать свободно с сайтов производителя, я чёт невидел чтобы кто то за кодеки платил, если только не специфические какиенибудь
<mintz> В случае, если на территории организации найдено устройство, не состоящее на учете компании, то они изымают его и проверяют уже у себя
<shenmue> интересно чем вы там и как работу работаете если кодеки ставите?
<artus> mintz, неа, достаточно сказать что твое собственное и ваще ты его домой несеш)
<mintz> shenmue: я спросил про доступность репозитория, работа тут не имеет отношения
<andrex> mintz: они проверяют выборочно, всё не провериш как нехоти, если к тебе зайдут считай что тебя молнией ударило
<mintz> artus: ты сейчас не прав))
<artus> mintz, вобщем все чего из реп поставиш - все можно юзать)
<mintz> artus: Я был на семинари Adobe по этой теме и два раза сталкивался лично
<artus> mintz, ну главное заявить до проверки что оно твое )
<mintz> Как только правоохранительные органы заходят в организацию с проверкой - территория организации автоматически становится место преступления
<artus> mintz, семинары такие семинары) да и с проверками не адобе ходит)
<mintz> местом**
<shenmue> mintz слушай хром к примеру со встроенным флешем у тебя те же проблемы выззывают?
<mintz> shenmue: да что ты привязался к флешу и кодекам, я про сам реп в целом))
<artus> mintz, да? сфигли7 прокурор уже выдал санкцию чтоль? только на основании что надо провести проверку?
<mintz> artus: в случае если это заказное, все готовится заранее
<mintz> artus: обычно проверяют ISP
<andrex> в принципе если в репах в свободном доступе лежат то можно юзать
<artus> mintz, твои вещи это твои вещи, если они не на балансе - то к проверке отношения не имеют )
<mintz> и связь в целом
<shenmue> ну а в репах тот же флэш находится права на который есть у адобе что б они горели в аду
<andrex> ограничения помоему только на некоторые страны и наша к ним не относится
<artus> mintz, а если надо будет, просто отберут, и понаписывают на носители чего им пожелается )
<mintz> artus: Они вправе изъять абсолютно любое устройство на территории компании
<mintz> artus: а вот вернется оно или нет, это уже другой вопрос)
<artus> mintz, которое пренадлежит компании, не более
<mintz> artus: НО!
<artus> mintz, личные вещи сотрудников - только с санкции прокурора )
<mintz> artus: в случае, если найдено устройство, а хозяин не находится рядом, то оно также становится собственностью компании и ответственность несет руководитель IT отдела компании и генеральный директор
<artus> хотя кто же будет расказывать что им это нельзя делать
<mintz> Против них есть два способа борьбы))
<mintz> Действенных)
<shenmue> первый это папа президент этой страны а вот второй?
<artus> посылаются нафиг, если конечно автоматами в глаз не тычут)
<artus> а если тычут - то и разговаривать безполезно
<mintz> Как только они заходят, нужно сразу предъявить им папку с документами на покупки лицензий. Лучше всего, чтобы сверху лежали самые простые лицензии и те, кто никогда не покупает, типа total commander, winrar и шрифты, например)
<artus> mintz, сфигли? винрар если он не ломаный он фриварный, как и тотал) так что лесом))
<mintz> А второе, в случае, если они захотят изъять оборудование, можно пригрозить им выставлением счета за то, что на период изъятия оборудования, деятельность их компании понесет расходы, которые должны будут в дальнейшем покрыться стороной прÐ
<artus> да пополам мессаги реж , не влезают они
<andrex> в принципе они и за линь докопатся могут, пока не предоставиш бумашку что ты купил ибо насколько я знаю у нас незнают что такое гпл и прочее, и вообще у нас в законе дырень по этому поводу
<mintz> artus: Дружище, не забывай, что лицензии не всегда распространяются на юридических лиц и использование в организациях. http://www.softkey.ru/catalog/program.php?ID=2251&partner=36975#.UFd5G4oge0w
<mintz> И total commander и winrar - ты не можешь использовать бесплатно в организации
<artus> mintz, и да, поверка даже внеплановая, производитцо только после извещения минимум за 24 часа
<artus> mintz, демоверсия ))  там еще выскакивает предложение купить)
<mintz> Также ты, например, не имеешь права ставить бесплатный антивирус от Майкрософт. Можешь только в домашних условиях и в случае, если в компании не более 7 рабочих станций
<mintz> artus: Также ты не имеешь право даже ХРАНИТЬ УСТАНОВОЧНЫЕ ФАЙЛЫ тех продуктов, на которые у тебя нету лицензионного ключа
<mintz> Кроме OS, так как обычно там ключи на организации
<mintz> организацию**
<Sergey_IT> SergeyIT, брысь, хвастун!
<artus> mintz, и ваащеть лицензия на тот де винрар и для юрлиц есть и цена точно такая же
<mintz> artus: прочитай условия лицензионного соглашения)
<artus> mintz, если они в свободном доступе на оффсайте - то имееш
<mintz> artus: это да)
<mintz> artus: Все решает лицензионное соглашение
<artus> mintz, ну ты с ним не согласился например ) и всех делов)
<mintz> ем острые перцы из папа джонс, надо устроить перекур
<andrex> mintz: короче если такие страхи, то сноси всё к бабушке, и жди пока всё уригулируют а потом требуй с начальства деньги на бумашки с лицензиями)
<mintz> *извергаю пламя*
<mintz> andrex: в компании все строго лицензионное
<artus> или держать в шаре на сервере портабельные версии, после получения уведомления - шару прикрываеш, всее, проблем нет)
<andrex> mintz:  а что тогда вопросы задаеш
<andrex> взял поставил на флеху проверка выдернул её и спокоен)
<mintz> andrex: вопрос стоял про репозиторий бубунты)
<andrex> ну ведь лицензионное всё, как ты сказал)
<artus> mintz, вобщем совершенно легально винрар можно юзать если переустанавливать раз в месяц :D
<mintz> http://www.win-rar.ru/shop/index.php?prod=winrar
<mintz> artus: многий софт, например тимвьювер оставляет следы в реестре
<artus> mintz, ммм, ccleaner )) и всех делов )
<andrex> ну ты его купи и усё
<mintz> artus: лол)
<mintz> artus: это того не стоит)
<mintz> artus: у нас анлим на софт)
<mintz> повторюсь, я просто ИНТЕРЕСОВАЛСЯ "чистотой" репа)
<artus> mintz, я же сказал, шара с портабельным софтом и никаких проблем вааще , если начальству так лень купить лицензтию
<mintz> artus: аааааааааааааа, ты ешь мозг))))))
<artus> mintz, даааааааа )))
<mintz> artus: я же говорю, у нас нету лимита на софт, мы все покупаем
<mintz> artus: я ПРОСТО ИНТЕРЕСОВАЛСЯ репой
<mintz> artus: :DDDD
<artus> mintz, libavcodec-extra-53 ставиш и все у тебя играет и без реп дополнительных )
<artus> а репа как репа, пользуй и не парься
<artus> накрайняк всеравно представительст которые будут ради него судитцо не найдут
<tagezi> всем, ещё раз, привет )
<mintz> tagezi: hello
<artus> mintz, там из нонфри только w32codecs
<tagezi> mintz: сдаёться мне, ты пытаешься меня оюидеть )
<artus> если их сам не поставиш - то и вопросов нет)
<artus> tagezi, ты поставил уже крысу?
<mintz> tagezi: с чего вдруг такие предположения?
<tagezi> artus: я так и не нашёл ту волшебную кнопочку которая позволяет делать выбор оконного менеджера ) но крысу я поставил и настроил )
<tagezi> mintz: посмотри фильм "Человек с бульвара капуцинов" )
<mintz> tagezi: и?)
<andrex> mintz: вобщем в снг можно реп свобоно юзать и никто тебе ничего не скажет
<tagezi> artus: я и не думал, что Убунту так раслобляет мозги (((
<tagezi> пол дня вспоминал как в консоли всё настроить
<mintz> почему xfce?
<Sergey_IT> а почему нет?
<tagezi> эм.. комп старенький, я его вместо театра хочу пользовать )
<tagezi> а крыса на деюиане очень шустро работает )
<tagezi> б*
<andrex> аа эт ноутбук которому голову сломали)
<mintz> окай)
<tagezi> andrex: да, я лично своими кулитяпками )))
<[Raiden]> Applying delta: ./opensuse-manuals_en-11.4_12.1-12.1.2_12.3.2.noarch.drpm [done]
<[Raiden]> в опенсуське есть неполные пакеты.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], нет в мире совершенства
<[Raiden]> Retrieving package libfreetype6-2.4.7-6.1.i586 (43/1163), 340.0 KiB (867.0 KiB unpacked)
<[Raiden]> Retrieving delta: ./i586/libfreetype6-2.4.7-1.2_6.1.i586.drpm, 30.0 KiB
<[Raiden]> видно разницу в размере
<mintz> что за http://pingvinus.ru/game/second-life
<mintz> ??)
<tagezi> mintz: ещё один сайто лине, что тут удивительного?
<tagezi> их сейчас хоть ешь
<mintz> tagezi: я про Second Life игру, а не про сайт)
<Sergey_IT> тамагочи
<[Raiden]> http://линуксы.рф/
<mintz> Sergey_IT: бред?)
<tagezi> mintz: наверное что то типа ПВ
<mintz> tagezi: ну хз ))) http://secondlife.com/whatis/?lang=en-US
<tagezi> да, помоему, это реально тамогочи ))
<shenmue> [Raiden] а где нибуть в программах пишеться что это x64 версия?
<[Raiden]> в убунте в именах пакета пишется. В самих программах тоже есть инфа.
<[Raiden]> file  /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<[Raiden]> file  /bin/bash
<[Raiden]> в эбауте редко пишут
<shenmue> а я в эбаут смотрю
<[Raiden]> исходники одни... в эбауте писать лишние телодвижения
<shenmue> мда... эдблок как был фигней так и остался...
<artus> в квирке где запрос банов при заходе выпиливается?
<Vetal12> Привет всем
<Vetal12> Кто пробовал прогу для бадафонов "birc"
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-18
<mva> artus: в настройках, обв
<mintz> hi all
<^DEMOSS^> Приветствую всех )
<SergeyIT> ку
<mintz> hello
<mintz> SergeyIT: привет, ты тут?
<mintz_> fuck
<^DEMOSS^> бло, чо делать то теперь ?  mysql said: ERROR 1426 (42000) at line 72: Too big precision 14 specified for 'timevalue'. Maximum is 6.    ( инсталлил как всегда пыху, апач, мускул и пхпмайадмин, вот последний и дает ошибку )
<CoderFF> Демос, эта проблема гуглится
<CoderFF> первый же результат в гугле дает это http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=647042
<skai-falkorr> эта проблема легко читается
<skai-falkorr> даже без гугла
<skai-falkorr> есть строка конфига. есть максимальное значение параметра
<skai-falkorr> поменяй то, что стоит на нужное и все
<denis21> Проще спросить, в надежде получить ответ быстрее, но быть посланым в гугл, чем загуглить самому. :)
<mintz> мужики
<mintz> хелпните с созданием мультизагрузочной флешки из под бубунты
<mintz> есть кто?
<skai-falkorr> mintz: в линуксформат была инструкия кошерная
<mintz> skai-falkorr: да я косячу где-то, я по манам делал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: у тебя логи не пишутся, я вчера кидал с postimage фотку с геотегом
<mintz> skai-falkorr: хочу просто викторию и мхдд с мемтестом закинуть
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: это мне пофиг.это ты райдену кидал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mintz: grub2dos должен помоч
<skai-falkorr> луше grub4dos
<mintz> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты имел ввиду grub4dos?
<skai-falkorr> оно как то больше подходит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о он самый
<mintz> оО
<mintz> добре
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в принципе должен iso грузить
<mintz> дык там не iso вовсе
<mintz> iso я с помощью dd жарю ;D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mintz: просто у меня был mhdd в iso
<mintz> JohnDoe_71Rus: dd if=/home/mhdd.iso of=/dev/sdb1 profit?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mintz: а если мультибут?
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: и его второй хард с коллекцией фильмов будет убит
<mintz> JohnDoe_71Rus: у чего?
<skai-falkorr> mintz: эт тебе
<mintz> skai-falkorr: у меня нету материального харда с фильмами)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mintz: я интересовался grub4dos когда надоело пересобирать bcdw. хотел сделать менюшку потом только конфиг груба править и файлы образов копировать
<mintz> вот я лох
<mintz> на mhdd все виды загрузки
<skai-falkorr> mintz: он у тебя нематериальный? это чтото из оккультных наук?призрачный хард, медитации в фильмы...
<mintz> спасибо)
<mintz> skai-falkorr: nas
<mintz> skai-falkorr: не у меня даже
<skai-falkorr> mintz: а в нем нематериальные харды стоят?
<mintz> skai-falkorr: лол
<andrex> духи hdd)
<skai-falkorr> и полная серия кинофильмов про полтергейстов и призраков
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
<mintz> ха-ха-ха
<mintz> trololo mod?
<mintz> ;D
<mintz_> не получилось ничего
<skai-falkorr> ежедневная активная аудитория г+ достигла значения всех зареганных вконтакте. и ей понадобилось на это всего годик
<baronos> гуд ньюс
<h-g-farnsworth> гуд ньюс, евриван
<mintz> парни
<mintz> хелп
<mintz> не получается по ману записать MHDD никак не флешку
<andrex> у тебя там что на нем?
<baronos> cat *.iso > /dev/sd* && sync
<andrex> тут не исо
<mintz> все заформатил
<mintz> мне просто нужно записать MHDD на флешку чтобы мог с неё загрузиться
<mintz> как это можно сделать?
<andrex> mhdd в чём? в исо? или всётаки нет, а то чёт я уже апутался
<andrex> быстрее отвечай, чего тормозим то
<andrex> )
<hubert-farnswort> http://www.mhdd.ru/files/mhdd32ver4.6iso.zip
<mintz> Сорри
<hubert-farnswort> загрузочный iso образ для CD
<mintz> мне неважно как выглядит mhdd
<mintz> главное просто зазиповано или в ico
<andrex> mintz: 22:11:18          baronos | cat *.iso > /dev/sd* && sync
<mintz> iso**
<andrex> только прям так как написано не делай)
<andrex> а то бывают умники
<mintz> andrex: lol ;D
<mintz> andrex: хм
<andrex> чаго такое?
<mintz> что должно было произойти?
<mintz> он дал имя и все
<andrex> записаться образ на флешку
<andrex> и всё
<mintz> она пустая
<SergeyIT> долго писалось?
<andrex> отмаунти и примаунти
<andrex> да там немного должно быть пару сек и усё
<mintz> пару секунд
<mintz> там всего 400 кб
<andrex> ну пробуй грузанутся с ней
<mintz> кк
<baronos> записал проверил, зависает вообщем у меня.
<andrex> наверно придётся фри дос писать и кидать туда эту фигню
<dryu> Живые есть?
<andrex> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<dryu> =(
<dryu> Дебиан тут не оффтоп?
<andrex> офтоп
<dryu> На #debian-russian никого нет =(
<andrex> ну иди к ним на форум
<andrex> или в лругую сеть, где оно там есть
<dryu> Т_Т
<andrex> нифига никого нет
<andrex> 50 человек это никого, кодировка только кои
<Spainal> Привет всем!
<Spainal> Тут есть кто?
<andrex> нет
<Spainal> Окей!
<Spainal> =))
<Spainal> не могу установить дрова на видюху Нвидиа приоритетные пишет что активирвана
<Spainal> а разницы не вижу и разрешения не могу установить все облазил Убунта 10.04
<Spainal> вроде как Хорг небыло в /etc/X11/xorg.conf создал пропиал там все что надо и нефига
<Spainal> все равно и качал с терминала ставил все равно
<andrex> откуда ставиш
<[Raiden]> !x-swat
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='x-swat'
<andrex> !nvidia | Spainal
<ubuntuhelp> Spainal: Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<Spainal> ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Spainal> install libvdpau1 nvidia-common nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings nvidia-current
<Spainal> и нефига
<Spainal> откуда и что ставлю
<[Raiden]> пол лишних часа на платформе из-за этого просидел http://lentalife.com/proisshestviya/avariya-v-karacharovo.html
<Spainal> ставиться все ошибок нет перезагружаюсь и все так же
<andrex> nvidia-current достаточно по идее
<Spainal> понимаю раньше все гуд
<Spainal> а щас нет =(
<[Raiden]> Spainal: попродуй набери sudo nvidia-xconfig и потом релогин.
<[Raiden]> и что так же?
<[Raiden]> какую разницу ты пытаешся увидеть
<Spainal> хотя бы разрешение =)
<Spainal> щас сделаю
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> !sgfxi
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sgfxi'
<andrex> ну артус
<mintz_> andrex: как мне просто создать загрузочную флешку из под бубунты?))))
<andrex> mintz_: уже говорили же
<mintz_> andrex: не получилось
<mintz_> может флешка дохнет
<andrex> dd unetbotin cat итд
<andrex> ещё есть убунтовская графическая тулза
<Spainal> Во спс
<Spainal> заработало
<Spainal> я так понел Хорг небыл сконфиген?!!
<Spainal> райден!
<andrex> наверно, но по умолчанию он сам конфигурится
<Spainal> Спс Большое =)
<andrex> должен
<Spainal> да знаю я вот искал как заного его сконфигить
<Spainal> забыл уже все с линей работал не до компа было год щас вкл его и пипец переустановил и прилип =))
<andrex> mintz_: во кастыль может прокатит в твоём случае http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/7672193
<mintz_> andrex: гляну, спасибо
<Spainal> спс гляну!
<Spainal> щас стабильная весия вайна 1.4?
<SergeyIT> вайн стабильным не может быть по определению
<Spainal> ну ладно не бета версия я прочитал и так понел 1.4
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: у них есть 2 ветки, одна стабле. По крайней мере по сравнению с другой.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ветки то 2 а работают почти одинаково, или не работают)
<[Raiden]> http://nnm.ru/blogs/rinschuk/chip-implantat-dlya-inekciy-vpervye-ispytan-na-lyudyah
<andrex> и не смогут они ни покупать ни чётотам не имея имени зверя либо числа зверя бла бла бла
<andrex> скоро иплантантами пичкать начнут, mass effect блин
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34876
<deniska> http://www.linuxmint.com/tmp/cinnamon-blog/207/4.png ы, где-то я это уже видел
<deniska> в ведроиде :3
<deniska> http://www.linuxmint.com/tmp/cinnamon-blog/207/5.png хм
<deniska> http://www.mikejorgensen.com/images/alt-tab.jpg
<[Raiden]> всего 2 задачи, панель забита. вот что бывает когда используешь древние технологии из вин95
<deniska> Древнии технологии из вин95 могут отобразить название окна (:
<deniska> а ещё благодаря этим технологиям можно явно открыть именно окно загрузок файрфокса
<deniska> а не какое-то другое :3
<[Raiden]> икон они тоже, если мышу навести. Причем таскбар классик их отображает кусками и узнать полное имя можно тоже наведя мышку. В итоге затрат по месту больше, иконка-картинка меньше и смысла тоже )
<[Raiden]> + икон-онли замещает квикланч. И юзер на автомате может помнить какой значек где независимо от того заущена уже прога или ещё нет
<deniska> Чтобы панель задач заполнить я помню надо было открыть окон 15
<Civil|2> denis21: для решения проблемы открытия нужного окна делают группировку, где по наведению тем или иным способом можно увидеть состав
<deniska> Civil|2: в гноме3 тоже наведения чтобы увидеть состав (:
<deniska> а народу вон не нравится
<[Raiden]> deniska: в виндовсе может быть, в синамоне достаточно трех - видно по шоту )
<Civil|2> deniska: народ понять можно, потому что в гноме3 это безальтернативно сделано )
<deniska> ну значит в синамоне что-то не так
<deniska> или например скриншот снят с виртуалки с разерешением 800×600
<[Raiden]> А вдруг война, кругом враги и только планшет с 800х600?
<[Raiden]> :)
<deniska> хм
<[Raiden]> в прочем это уже шутка
<deniska> у меня есть планшет 800×480
<deniska> и в нём нет таскбаров (:
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/tablet-games.png (:
<deniska> Кстати что-то этот планшет никому не нужен стал
<deniska> Систре галахутаб взяли
<[Raiden]> и там блин на этом твоем планшете наверняка андройд со значками. И при повторном клике фоновая программа всплывает. И ты удивительным образом без полунадписей понимаешь что где.
<deniska> андроид — система практически однозадачная
<deniska> ей таскбар не нужен
<[Raiden]> я могу гпс в фон сувать и делать снимок или принимать звонок или даже веб браузить
<deniska> кстати этот планшет работал местами лучше, чем галаху таб >_<
<deniska> [Raiden]: ну ок, полуторозадачная
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> стоит переключиться из ютуба и обратно и буферизация сбрасывается
<deniska> а иногда и позиция в видео
<deniska> а иногда оно ещё и рекламу кажет ещё раз
<[Raiden]> в общем даже каноникал скатилась к простому копированию дока. и эти позывы в общем не просто так. Кто юзал доки или аналоги тот доволен обычно ) Когда я сог к этом упривыкнуть я уже не хотел классик таскбар.
<deniska> хм
<deniska> ну вот что интересно
<deniska> в линаксе я использую awn
<[Raiden]> ага!
<deniska> а в винде я ставлю нормальный таскбар без группировки и с надписями
<deniska> Потому что в awn можно окна перебирать колёсиком, а в винде нельзя
<[Raiden]> я думаю чт ов синамоне нельзя чуть менее чем всё ) Им приходится заново реализовывать что было. И кстати уже прошло )
<deniska> А тасксвитчер в андроидах кстати так делает
<deniska> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/6092175/screens/android-task-switch.png
<[Raiden]> включая классик таскбар
<deniska> Было бы няшно если бы в гном3 окна также выстраивались при наведении в угол
<deniska> тупо сверху вниз небольшие превьюшки в левом верхнем углу
<[Raiden]> и чем это лучше экспо с превью максимально занимающим экран?
<deniska> причём превью только для тех окон, которые на экране в данный момент не видно
<deniska> [Raiden]: мышью меньше елозить и меньше гулять глазами по экрану
<[Raiden]> ну мб, хотя сомнительно )
<deniska> Главный недостаток всех этих «планшетных» интерфейсов — то, что по экрану приходится гулять глазами
<deniska> когда у нас в ряд 4 иконки, это норм
<deniska> а когда 10, тут уже без поиска не обойтись
<deniska> http://ubuntism.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/unity-places-apps.png *ный стыд (:
<deniska> хм
<deniska> тут юнити какое-то не такое, но суть ясна
<deniska> Кстати та же претензия к риббон интерфейсу мелкомягких
<deniska> Менюшка читается сверху вниз, панель читается слева направо
<deniska> А риббон не читается каким-либо определённым образом, что-либо в нём надо тупо выискивать взглядом
<tech-desk> риббон?
<deniska> ну эта фигня как в новом офисе
<deniska> (хотя какой он к чёрту новый, 2007)
<[Raiden]> в 2007 по сути те же меню и панели задач, только объеденены в одно и раскиданы по табам и ваще нагядней
<[Raiden]> мне нравится
<[Raiden]> без риборна офис выглядит вот так http://fonzo.ru/u/pic/jpg/27_05_10/word1_1274970672.jpg
<[Raiden]> риббона, ну вы поняли
<shenmue> пыщ
<SKonst> пыщпыщ
<rekcuFniarB> А тут есть омичи? Правда что вас на Ютуб уже не пускают?
<andrex> нет не правда
<andrex> нас уже в нет не пускают
<shenmue> прально
<shenmue> инет не резиновый
<shenmue> вон уже ип все закончились
<andrex> я правда невъехал кто есть такие "омичи" и где водятся
<shenmue> омск город
<shenmue> и местных омсквичи =)
<shenmue> [Raiden] а репы с темами для кед есть?
<[Raiden]> сshenmue: что-то было ) оксиген-транспарент точно видел, но  тот пакет из ппа не совместим с 4.9.1
<shenmue> у меня 484
<deniska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qf5gBTTMaR0 забавная фигня этот ваш BGE
<deniska> (осторожно, хреновая музыка)
<tagezi> всем привет )
<shenmue> [Raiden] сделал прозрачность
<[Raiden]> я думаю если ты останешся на кде, то будеш ьиспользовать обычный оксиген или кутикурве с презетом + похожая тема гля гтк. Вме остальны варианты делают вид разным.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере так многие поступают. Сидят на оксигене и балуются сменой тольк одекораций окон или цветами )
<tagezi> по какой причине может не записываться образ на флешку в убунту ?
<shenmue> по любой
<tagezi> например
<shenmue> например блокировка записи на флешке
<tagezi> нету такого
<shenmue> могу еще перечислить 97 причин по такой скудной информации но боюсь забанять =(
<shenmue> сам бы я конечно глянул в консоль но это я.
<tagezi> и что из консоли дать?
<rekcuFniarB> Текст ошибки.
<shenmue> к примеру что и чем записываем и для чего?
<shenmue> и что значит не может записываться?
<tagezi> shenmue: http://pastebin.ru/29V28SDv
<tagezi> записываю образ дебиана на флешку стандартной утилитой убунту 12.04
<tagezi> "создание загрузочного диска"
<tagezi> ошибку выдаёт: "Необработаное исключение"
<shenmue> unetbootin юзай
<tagezi> shenmue: сейчас попробую, спасибо
<tagezi> всем привет ))
<tagezi> shenmue: не помогло ( пришлось виндой воспользоваться
<shenmue> ну уж извини
<shenmue> у всех работает а у тебя нет =) видимо проблема у всех
<tagezi> shenmue: нет, я не спорю проблумма у меня.. только я не понимаю почему
<shenmue> тебе на будущее вопросы не задавай так
<tagezi> сфига он мне битую флешку делал... в винде всё нормально получилось
<tagezi> shenmue: а как? если бы мог задать правильно вопрос, я бы спросил у вечного, он всё знает )
<shenmue> ну если не знал то линь капризен к железу и на кривом работать не будет. это винде всё равно
<tagezi> у меня асус К53Е
<shenmue> создание загрузочной usb ubuntu  - это в гугол даже не глядя что там выдаст уверен что 100% найдешь
<tagezi> вроде всё впорядке должно быть
<tagezi> shenmue: создание да, без вопросов... форматирование флешь тоже, но вот почему она не получается в итоге загрузочная
<tagezi> shenmue: причем убунту он делает загрузочной
<tagezi> я провери )
<tagezi> л*
<shenmue> ну и делает он загрузочной. а ты что хотел?
<tagezi> а дебиан почему нет?
<shenmue> а что говорит вики дебиана по созданию юсб который ты конечно же прочел?
<tagezi> shenmue: не, не читал.. никогда не нужно было, всегда всё делалось без проблем
<shenmue> как полезно читать маны и вики. всегда что нибуть новенькое откапать можно чего не знал
<[Raiden]> ... и лучше бы не знал.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> editor файл - запуск текстового дефолтного редактора
<[Raiden]> tagezi: загрузчик у дебиана мб кривой.\другой.
<shenmue> у меня почему то это nano а не kate
<[Raiden]> он вроде какой-то там должен быть, с учетом что с флэша будет работать тоже. А не только с оптики
<tagezi> [Raiden]: мб... но уже пофигу, если честно, всё стоит и настраивается уже )
<[Raiden]> ну и гуд. А то я уже готовился послать на канал дебиана.
<[Raiden]> у меня mcedit\kate когда как.
<[Raiden]> нано чо-то не пропер, хотя расуетку знаю как в нем вклчюить
<[Raiden]> цветку*
<[Raiden]> в смысле не в переменной эдитор, а чем пользуюсь )
<shenmue> я чаще нано юзаю.
<teddyp1cker> привет
<teddyp1cker> а чем можно быстро сделать ram-раздел определенного размера, размеченный под ext4?
<teddyp1cker> без ковыряния и танцев с mount
<shenmue> чо?
<shenmue> рам в оперативке?  или кусок с харда отрезать?
<artus> рамраздел, в екст, бех танцев и маунта, можеш в либреофисе делать
<teddyp1cker> shenmue: просто раздел, который монтируется в оперативку
<teddyp1cker> shenmue: типа виндовых ramdisc и прочих
<shenmue> мэйкдиром и правкой фстаб
<teddyp1cker> artus: причем тут либреоффис?
<shenmue> фигасебе... не знал что в винде так можно делать
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: sudo mount -t tmpfs -o size=64M,nr_inodes=10k,mode=0777 tmpfs /media/ramdisk
<[Raiden]> для примера
<[Raiden]> папка естессно должна быть. В фстаб тоже можно
<[Raiden]> опции по вкусу. тут 64мб диск
<shenmue> полезно кэш браузеров в рам впихнуть. и впринципе кукисы и прочее
<teddyp1cker> вот я и хочу
<artus> teddyp1cker, ну тебе же без маунта, попробуй либрой сие сделать , и да, тебя совсем в гугле забанили? или только частично?
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=991205
<shenmue> кстати легко гуглится
<shenmue> http://pingvinoff.net/2010/04/04/paru-slov-o-tmpfs-dlya-nekotorogo-uskoreniya-raboty-sistemy/ самя первая ссылка в гугле
<shenmue> [Raiden] и вот тока тока циамон 1.6 вышел =)))
<[Raiden]> а я уже успел обругать
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> циамон или гш?
<shenmue> точнее гтк3
<[Raiden]> цинамон, точнее скриншот первый с опеннета. Там всего 2 задачи и нету места на панели.
<[Raiden]> в общем-то. так себе придирка.
<[Raiden]> ещё там квиклаунч и классический таскбар. Я считаю это слишком старо.
<artus> ну не старее кед аля 90е ))
<shenmue> две задачи.... ты про кнопки на панели?
<[Raiden]> или даже не старо, просто я ушел от этого в своих поисках.
<[Raiden]> да, на кде 1.х ,цинамон вполне похож
<[Raiden]> осталось пройти примерно такой же путь )
<shenmue> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0919/h_1348001281_6338714_59228fd6f0.png вот в кедах так
<shenmue> две задачи и места нету
<artus> типа те же яйца но покращены другими красками? )) о каком пути то можно говорить)
<artus> хотя вчера прикольно сковырнулся квирк в процесе проиграть звук :D причем насмерть)
<shenmue> и ктстати снимок сделан на экране видимо 640 на 480
<shenmue> ты думал что там меню пол экрана занимает? =)
<[Raiden]> в кедах режим такой, занимат ьвсе место когда мало окон. И ещё в кдассическом таскбаре , не икон онли котоырй , есть опция, оставлять иконку если не запущено - это делает квиклаунч ненужным и экономит место.
<deniska> хм
<artus> [Raiden], кстати, вопрос по квирку, какого лешего нельзя размешать последовательность каналов так как мне хочется, и почему при старте это гадство мне вчера дублировано подключенные каналы с знцы? ))
<deniska> shenmue: я очень долго втыкал на твой скрин
<shenmue> втыкай дальше
<deniska> пытаясь понять почему в окошке irc-клиента есть таб опеннета
<deniska> Пока не дошло что это жопера :3
<[Raiden]> artus: я не знаю, тут есть #kvirc-ru
<artus> [Raiden], и занимать сразу всю память, как у ленинградцев с харчами опосля войны) сьема сам даже если лопну
<shenmue> в опере самый удобный ирц клиент на мой взгляд
<deniska> и самый неудобный браузер (:
<deniska> если уж ставить проприетарщину, так лучше mirc под вайном (:
<artus> [Raiden], мм, ты как пользователь квирка столько то лет понятия не имееш в чем траблы с твоим клиентом могут быть? )
<shenmue> я бы поспорил откуда тырять другие браузеры вклдаки, спид диал и прочии фенечки но не буду
<deniska> из хрома, это же очевидно
<shenmue> ибо скучно и безтолку
<[Raiden]> короче сча в кде дефлтынй таскбар работает как классический, но с опцией оставлять иконки.  Будет просто иконка на панели, которая при запуске проги превратится в элемент класического таскбара с подписьЮ группировкой если над ои т.д.
 * deniska внимательно посмотрел на скукоженную кнопку меню и табы над адресной строкой
<[Raiden]> вот такая инновация ) + в комплекте икон-онли таскбар
<artus> [Raiden], а кого кеды волнуют то окромя тебя? пиарься на кедоканале )) а кеды как были уг так и остались)
<shenmue> ну началось
<artus> shenmue, а фиг тебе) я киношку смотреть ушол)
<[Raiden]> Ты мне кажется сча не в тему сказал. был предостален скриншот с кде и я поясняю его.
<[Raiden]> и то почему он экономней ем синнамонова панель
<[Raiden]> Причем тут пиар?
<[Raiden]> эт факт, а не реклама
<shenmue> меж прочим там кнопки тоже жимаются
<shenmue> тем более это всего лишь апплет
<artus> [Raiden], а посянить почему иркоклиент не умеет размещать в произвольном порядке каналы можеш?
<artus> или ты его пиариш чуть меньше чем кеды целиком? ))
<shenmue> deniska вот те пример выше. ирц клиент а с вкладками проблемы
<[Raiden]> artus: обсуждение квирка это вообще не про кде , во первых. И я пользователь квирка котоырй знает только то что ему надо. Знал бы - сказал бы.
<artus> [Raiden], мммм, а обсуждение кед это про убунту?
<[Raiden]> Если тебя так огорчает что я не могу тебе ответить - ну выпей с горя.
<shenmue> а убунту это только юнити?
<artus> [Raiden], не, на сегодня хватит:D
<deniska> убунту это всё что угодно, кроме кде
<artus> shenmue, лубунту и крыса, все что осталось ))
<[Raiden]> вот в чем дело, артус уже под градусом.
<artus> [Raiden], ниразу)
<shenmue> знач вещества (=
<shenmue> ты в курсе что делится нужно?
<[Raiden]> может я кстати насчет синамона ошибаюсь, я просто докопался до конкретного шота.
<shenmue> [Raiden] шот на мелком экране плюс это аппплет
 * artus отсыпал shenmue
<shenmue> а сам циамон если не юзал то эта панель с апплетами
<shenmue> в гш ограмная панель+меню сразу а тут просто панель с апплетами.
<artus> shenmue, циамон ненужен, только юнити, только хардкор
<shenmue> видимо на меня твое вещество не действует =)
<artus> shenmue, ммм, где ты там огромную панель выдел? у меня она 6 пикселей занимала )
<deniska> Я пробовал цинамон
<shenmue> я про эту видвижную байду с кнопками
<[Raiden]> это понятно, её можно освободить, например быстрый запуск убрать и для таскбара будет больше места. А в кде это может быть совмещено. ) Конечно можно подождать пока кто-то напишет другие апплеты.
<deniska> У меня там банально глючил трей и я забил
<deniska> [Raiden]: awn был доком ещё до того, как это стало мейнстримом :3
<shenmue> [Raiden] если помнишь то у меня стоял апплет навроде докбар икс
<deniska> и зачем извращаться с кдепанельками, когда есть авн? (:
<[Raiden]> на вкус и цвет. Если использовать авн в синамоне или кде, то как бы тогда мне нечего добавить про панели и таскбар )
<vladgobelen> deniska: Что такое авн?
<shenmue> панель с кнопками
<shenmue> навроде кайро до только специально для дениски написали что бы он тут хвалился
<shenmue> кайродок*
<vladgobelen> shenmue: и все?
<deniska> кайродок уныл
<deniska> у него страшный диалог настройки
<deniska> прямо как у кде
<vladgobelen> deniska: Можешь скрин показать?
<[Raiden]> artus: кстати кде это больше про убунут чем цинаммон
<deniska> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0802/h_1343936545_4844726_70f5f69c68.png воть
<shenmue> http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=awn+ubuntu воть
<artus> [Raiden], с каких пор? ксубунту это такая же поделка как и мята ))
<deniska> хм
<deniska> а у меня раньше другие шрефты стояли походу
<[Raiden]> artus: совсем нет.
<shenmue> artus	а убунту подделка дебиана если судить по твоей логике
<shenmue> так что не бузи
<artus> ой, кубунту
<vladgobelen> deniska: Ясно) Оно не конкурент плазме) В КДЕ впервые доработали идею панель с е17.
<artus> [Raiden], http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu смотрим с графу Дистрибутивы, официально поддерживаемые Canonical
<vladgobelen> deniska: А в авн оно идет стандартом
<[Raiden]> artus: кубунта строится на той же пакетной базе и репах, минт - нет.
<artus> [Raiden], даа?  аргумент ак и у минтоводов ) неубедительный)
<artus> кеды канониклом не поддерживаютцо) так что ))
<[Raiden]> кстати там прико на википедии в поддерживаемых нету убунут не сервера. Если слепо верить википедии то юнити вообще ниоткуда )
<[Raiden]> прикол
<shenmue> artus а еще каноникал не поддерживает ядро линуховое
<[Raiden]> artus: пакет kubuntu-desktop в официальном репозитории main )
<artus> [Raiden], у всех есть недостатки) их нужно прощать)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> цинамон почему-то тебя не смущает. Хотя офиц сборки с ним точно нет и в офиц репах. Тови нападки какие-то выборочные.
<[Raiden]> бебе
<[Raiden]> Твои
<shenmue> http://ubuntu.ru/family во
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, про цианамон я слышу раз в неделю 2 слова, а твои кеды уже всю плеш проели
<[Raiden]> суй в игнор и вообще не слушай. Я вообще с shenmue общался.
<shenmue> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ а здесь офф сайт и тут кубунту =)
<shenmue> а вообще я спать пошел
<shenmue> бб
<[Raiden]> бб
<[Raiden]> ваще модульность гш и его форков может означать что там может быть всё что вы захотите и именно так как вы хотели. Но это потенциальная возможность.  Что касается циннамона, то им ещё есть что дописать, если они будут...
<[Raiden]> это имхо.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-19
<sovest> hi
<baronos> как в консоли вкл 3г модем?
<baronos> nmcli какой то не понятный
<baronos> все, нмкли подчинился мне
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34884
<tagezi> _d4vid: а РПЦ ещё не придумала православную убунту? )
<_d4vid> цроде была гдето )
<_d4vid> *вроде
<tagezi> мусульмане сделали - это я точно снаю )
<_d4vid> http://ubuntual.com/религиозные-дистрибутивы-на-основе-ubuntu/ тут
<tagezi> да, я уже нашёл ))
<SergeyIT> это личное дело церкви
<tagezi> только там нет дистра от РПЦ )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да, ты прав. Но... (далее вырезано цензурой)
<admin-skif-biz> Товарищи, а можно установить Бубунту на миникомпьютер типа CX-01 (Свистулька такая типа флешки) 1ГГц, 512 озю
<deniska> архитектура арм?
<artus> разрешаем, ставь
<deniska> Теоретически да, практически — хз
<admin-skif-biz> да Telechips TCC8923 ARM Cortex-A5
<admin-skif-biz> что-то потрахаться захотелось...
<tagezi> admin-skif-biz: женшины не? )
<admin-skif-biz> нее.. они будут мне мозг трахать..
<admin-skif-biz> а бы хотел сам.. я вот чего подумал, там паями 4 гига, бубунта не влезет
<admin-skif-biz> а там по умолчанию андроид стоит
<tagezi> admin-skif-biz: ну так есты ты хочешь ... этого самого... то собирай дист руками, даставляя только нужные пакеты
<tagezi> admin-skif-biz: у меня крыса занимает 2,5 гига ))
<admin-skif-biz> тогда классно. Попробую потрахаться.. А кто-то бубунту и на планшетники ставит
<mintz> Добре, други!
<mintz> ;D
<tagezi> admin-skif-biz: попробуй собрать дистр на виртуалке )))
<tagezi> на нормальном компе...
<denis21> Трахаться надо не с бубунтой, а... ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> admin-skif-biz: вчера ставил lubuntu на флешку, так же как крыса примерно 2,5 гига. можно и это посмотреть
<admin-skif-biz> спасибо
<mintz> tagezi: q
<mintz> denis21: с ... надо любовью заниматься =)
<deniska> Подо всякие ak802 или как там их ещё называют есть готовые образы с убунтой
<admin-skif-biz> а если выход только HDMI - переходники в монитор помогут?
<tagezi> mintz: q
<JohnDoe_71Rus> deniska: это типа android tv? вроде на 4pda в прошивках linux тоже упоминался
<deniska> не
<deniska> просто армовая убунта
<tagezi> mk802
<tagezi> для неё есть сборки от производителя.. но там озу гиг
<mintz> кто уже http://www.humblebundle.com/ ?
<deniska> tagezi: есть и 512 мб
<deniska> там главная фича — что оно легко с sd флешки грузится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> deniska: http://liliputing.com/2012/07/linux-distributions-that-can-run-on-an-mk802-mini-pc.html
<tagezi> deniska: не видел этого ) будем знать ))
<SergeyIT> а чего вы ему помогаете, он же помучаться хотел
<mintz> SergeyIT: h
<mintz> hi**
<tagezi> SergeyIT: думаешь он это всё прочтёт? )
<SergeyIT> а вдруг!
<admin-skif-biz> неа.. я уже полез планшетники выбирать ))
<tagezi> mintz: играть вредно, мозг вытекает )
<deniska> с планшетниками кстати обычно сложнее
<deniska> дам драйвера более специфические
<mintz> tagezi: куда вытекает?)
<deniska> которые тебе может даже самому писать придётся
<tagezi> вот и наэтовосамовается )
<baronos> ати карта нет бук, на рпоприетарщине и на открытых мигает экран иногда, сталкивался кто нить?
<CoderFF> может, шлейф отходит?
<baronos> хз, новый так то он не должен уже отходить
<mintz> baronos: ati на нетбуке?
<baronos> теоретически возможно из-за энергосбережения
<mintz> в плане дискретная?
<baronos> угу
<baronos> хз, aspire pne 725
<baronos> one*
<mintz> нет, она там не дискретная
<mintz> это интегрированная от камня amd
<mintz> а в биосе есть какие нибудь косяки?
<mintz> в плане изображения
<baronos> неа, все замечательно..
<mintz> у меня vaio с с350 камнем и видео от него
<mintz> на win 7 тоже есть косяки, время от времени полоска бегает по экрану
<mintz> это не аппаратная
<mintz> со шлейфом у тебя, скорее всего, проблем нет
<mintz> открой биос, покрути экран
<baronos> на винде не успел ничего проверить и посмотреть, ибо на второй запуск уже была установка убунту :D
<mintz> если все таки проблема со шлейфом, то ты это заметишь
<SergeyIT> baronos, твой бук?
<baronos> SergeyIT: ага, купил недавно.
<SergeyIT> а зачем с АТИ?
<baronos> SergeyIT: нормально, не жалуюсь. работает быстро. что с открытыми, что закрытыми... просто заметил мерцание с переодичностью примерно в минут 5.
<SergeyIT> надо было на вин потестировать сначала, если что сдать можно
<baronos> не думаю что там что то могло быть, когда покупал его включал смотрел разрешение и так далее, ничего не было заметно. мне кажется что это из-за энергосбережения.
<[Raiden]> иногда уязвимости полезная штука http://www.3dnews.ru/news/635395
<deniska> Пользователям приходится искать уязвимости в своём же устройстве, чтобы нормально им пользоваться.
<deniska> Это ненормальная ситуация.
<[Raiden]> мерцание всего экрана?
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<portos> Всем привет. Кто знает способ восстановления папки с файлами, которая была удалена с помощью команды rm?
<tagezi> гугл?
<portos> tagezi: ну само собой что знает
<[Raiden]> portos: photorec , если фс ext*
<[Raiden]> и если не перезаписались ещё
<tagezi> extundelete
<tagezi> это на форуме советовали )
<portos> или нужно цеплять жесткий диск к виндовой машине  и уже отдуда пробовать?
<tagezi> я думаю нечего пользоваться rm из под sudo, и завести привычку бекапить важные данные
<doronskiy> https://twitter.com/kochukova/status/248354630495531008/photo/1
<doronskiy> вот как надо пресс качать
<doronskiy> упс, не туда
<doronskiy> :(
<portos> дело вот в чем. тут один экспериментатор запустил rm -rf / ... хотел узнать что будет :)
<portos> теперь спрашивает можно восстановить или нет)
<portos> я сам не знаю вот и спрашиваю
<artus> нет
<_d4vid> експерементатору надо руки отрубить)
<[Raiden]> частично можно. Средства восстановления типа как выше есьть
<portos> artus: что даже поодтельности папки с доками нельзя?
<artus> portos, ну ты можеш вытянуть кучу непонятных доков и сидеть с ними разгребатцо)
<artus> бекапы не делал? проблемы того кто не делал бекапы)
<portos> _d4vid: ну я тож так думаю, говорю хоть бы на ютубе глянул что будет...
<tagezi> скоро не будет ютуба )
<portos> да ну его нафик) пусть сам колупаеться
<deniska> Вообще я щитаю
<deniska> что способ быстро восстановить файл
<deniska> должен быть предусмотрен самой фс
<deniska> мы же делаем фс для людей
<tagezi> deniska: тоесть для тебя мсдос мего система? )
<deniska> А даже самые ответственные, внимательные, умные и с другими хорошестями люди могут набрать не тот rm
<deniska> tagezi: в мс дос не было возможности именно сделать унделит. Можно было слазить хекседитором и поправить запись (:
<SergeyIT> так эти же руки и кирпич на комп уронить могут
<deniska> а я про корзину уровня фс
<deniska> SergeyIT: и чёрт возьми, техника должна всегда давать возможность сделать undo
<deniska> Проектируют её для людей, люди ошибаются и часто руководствуются привычками, срабатывающими автоматически
<deniska> вы вообще читайте что выводит вам окошко после нажатия shift+delete или сразу ентер жмёте? (:
<[Raiden]> окошки это в гуи, оно для людей, а рм рф для ит специалистов.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> deniska, а кого волнует что было в дос? )) и вообще, ты собрался удалять, темболе через рмрф, какое нафиг подтверждение еще надо)
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/c/f/6/2/5/10428ff510cca1abd58c4a2de31.jpg - красавец
<tagezi> deniska: у мсдс и была корзина, там просто первый символ менялся на ? и если у тебя низкая активность или довольно большой диск, то файл жил месецами ещё
<tagezi> мсдос*
<[Raiden]> ДСКИЙ ВАМПИР. Моллюск.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], человек с компом - это уже ит специалист )
<deniska> artus: я хочу подтверждений не нужно
<deniska> нужна возможность отменить действие
<artus> не юзай rf, юзай -i
<artus> и будет тебе подтверждение
<deniska> Ты вообще читаешь что я написал?
<deniska> Нужны не подтверждения
<deniska> А возможность отменить уже выполненное действие
<[Raiden]> отенить действие = сделать сейв перед действием как в игре = т.е. бекап.
<tagezi> deniska: ты себе это представить можешь?)
<deniska> Да
<artus> deniska, зачем отменять действие? ты в себе не уверен? это надо с психологом разговариать)
<deniska> artus: ну вот вспомни этот диалог когда что-то запорешь в среде без кнопки undo
<[Raiden]> автосейв - автобекап по планировщику.
<[Raiden]> или рейд
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> [Raiden]: или нормальная фс
<tagezi> deniska: с немереным диском )
<artus> deniska, ну запарывал) правда промахнувшись в mc ночью, вместо переноса дельнуь каталог, сам дурак ))
<artus> deniska, а преднамерено удаляя ниразу за надцать лет ничего не удалял такого чтоб потребовалось вернуть)
<deniska> artus: а теперь представь что просто нажав кнопку F13 можно было бы вернуть файлы
<[Raiden]> снапшоты тоже надо где-то хранить и да, диски не резиновые. Остается только бекап или аккуратность. Может ты как раз нужный снапшот грохнешь.
<artus> deniska, зачем? у меня бекапы того что мне нужно есть)
<tagezi> f13 :D
<deniska> [Raiden]: пусть места с недавно удалёнными файлами будут условно незанятыми
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> т.е. фс в них ничего по возможности не будет писать как можно большее время
<tagezi> востановление удалённых файлов по эникей )
<deniska> это просто пример реализации
<artus> deniska, и кому это надо ?
<portos> о как я оживил канал))
<deniska> artus: Если тебе не нужны блага цивилизации, это не значит, что они не нужны всем
<artus> инфа удаляется еще и для того чтоб ее никто не получил) а не для того чтоб можно было по f13 все вернуть)
<[Raiden]> сча короче тоже можно восстановить. Достаточно не писать после удаления. Восстанавливать всю ос и все файлы гемор, нереально и бессмысленно. А важное вполне реально.
<deniska> artus: если нужно чтоб никто не получил — прогоняй shred перед удалением
<artus> deniska, надо не на блага пенять, а головой думать чего делаеш
<artus> deniska, а давайте еще сейвы бабла в казино придумаем, на предмет если проиграешся
<deniska> rm -rf /usr /share/bumblebee с тобой согласно
<deniska> Компьютеры — это не казино
<deniska> Они должны действовать предсказуемо
<artus> deniska, а нефиг непонятно чьи поделки от рута запускать :)
<deniska> Они делаются для человеков
<tagezi> они и так предсказуемы )
<tagezi> это человек не адекватен)
<deniska> И они должны учитывать природу человеков
<deniska> Который ответит y на rm -i лишь потому что он уже 100 раз этот y ответил
<artus> они ничего не должны учитвать, естественный отбор, если человек не отвечает за свои же действия перед собой - то это только его проблумы )
<tagezi> а в калюкуляторы нужно вставить сервис телепатии, вдруг ты не правильно набил циферку )
<deniska> Клавиатура больше в длину чем в ширину потому что у человека руки так расположены
<[Raiden]> если пользователь выполняет удаление, то компутер удаляет - всё предсказуемо.
<deniska> Заметьте
<deniska> Я не предлагаю ничего _невозможного_
<deniska> Это несложно реализовать
<deniska> И это добавление фичи, а не удаление фичи.
<deniska> Так схренали народ говорит «фуу, не нужно»?
<deniska> Вон, на ZFS всё облизываются
<tagezi> deniska: я думаю что тебе пора бросать )
<[Raiden]> увеличение функционала противоречит гном-хигу
<deniska> А как предлагаешь оттуда бекпортировать фичу, так сразу непонятная реакция
<artus> deniska, ну так не удаляй, складывай в темп если тебе жалко) а потом записывай на болванки и в шкаф)
<[Raiden]> ))
<deniska> artus: ты либо идиот, либо тролль-идиот
<deniska> И даже непонятно что хуже :3
<[Raiden]> deniska: Вы с артусом во многом похожи ))
<artus> deniska, а у тебя проблемы с этим? если человек настолько туп что без сотни огранечиталей не может разобратся удалять ему или нет - то тут еще надо подумать кто идиот)
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<deniska> artus: да, человек туп
<deniska> Даже Линус однажды запорол себе миникс
<artus> и помер от этого чтоль? )))
<deniska> нет, у него к тому времени уже был частично написан линукс :3
<deniska> [Raiden]: кстати я прямо сейчас описываю написанное из хига елементари
<deniska> Что любое действие должно иметь возможность отмены
<tagezi> deniska: тоесть на солярисе удалив файл я могу его в любое время востановить?)
<deniska> Оно иначе реализовано, там или снепшоты, или копи он райт, я не разбирался
<[Raiden]> знающий человек не хранит важное в 1 экземпляре. И ещё знающий челвек знает что делать если всетаки удалил. Незнающий должен делать копию убитого раздела и пробовать восстановить или заплатить тому кто знает.
<deniska> Но вот в маке например — да, можно
<[Raiden]> ну или попрощаться с инфой
<deniska> [Raiden]: это вопрос удобства ещё
<deniska> rm не тот файл
<deniska> бл*
<deniska> unrm не тот файл
<deniska> безо всякого лазания в бекапы
<artus> deniska, для уудобства есть же фм, и кнопочка делит с корзиной, че ты ноеш ?
<deniska> И кто этой корзиной пользуется? :3
<deniska> Надо нажать shift+delete
<[Raiden]> у меня в другом чате ест ьзнакомый админ, он недавно делал файнд с поиском и удалением старых файлов, но путь не тот указал ))
<deniska> или сразу очистить корзину после удаления (:
<tagezi> artus: он хочет диск с десканечным размером за копейки )
<[Raiden]> но у него был еженедельынй бекап.
<[Raiden]> и всё ок
<deniska> Я уже описал как это можно реализовать
<artus> deniska, зачем? а как же востановить? сам же себе протеворечиш, то востановить и удобство, то сразу корзину чистить
<deniska> Это не потребует лишней ёмкости от жёсткого диска
<deniska> В ближайшие 10 секунд файл не будет перезаписан — всё нормально
<artus> deniska, да? а как мы обходим ограничение на запись в теже сектора без увеличения емкости?
<deniska> Этого хватит чтобы сообразить что был не прав и запустить unrm
<artus> 10сек? ты смеешся?
<[Raiden]> deniska: есть другие пути , которые давно работают. Софтовое или хардварное зеркалирование.
<deniska> artus: помечаем файл как удалённый
<tagezi> не понимаю... если я дельнул забытый диск, записал его новым мусором, и потом решил востановить, то откуда оно всё востановиться?
<deniska> пишем если что в свободную область диска
<deniska> если её нет, то в самый старый удалённый файл, удаляя его окончательно
<tagezi> deniska: так работала мсдос )
<deniska> В мсдос это было кривым хаком :3
<artus> deniska, вобщем вертайся в дос, там тебе понравитцо)
<deniska> А тут надо чтобы была документированная фича с юзерспейсной утилитой
<tagezi> нормально оно было
<deniska> Ну и мсдос не заморачивалась с сохранением содержимого удалённого файла
<tagezi> я нормально востанавливал
<tagezi> я уже говорил.. была ситуация когда через довольно долгое время удалось востановить
<[Raiden]> в бтр есть и снапшоты и функции клонирования без рейда.
<[Raiden]> и использовать уже вполне можно
<deniska> а функция быстрого унделита есть? (:
<[Raiden]> а она не нужна. делай снапшот, потом спокойно удаляй.
<deniska> и так перед каждым снепшотом?
<deniska> удалением*
<deniska> Нельзя доверять эту задачу человеку
<deniska> Человек — существо тупое и полностью находящееся во власти привычек
<tagezi> + к первому утверждению )
<tagezi> поэтому я пошёл пить кофе
<artus> вот пусть это существо мышкой тыцяет в кнопочки и не выпендриваетцо в консоли, если не в состоянии головой думать )
<deniska> а с кнопочками что-то иначе?
<[Raiden]> сусеводы уже сделали в ясте средсво автоматического создания снапшотов. А в федоре юм умеет их делать пере установкой софта для откатов.
<deniska> тыкаешь в делит и сразу в ентер
<[Raiden]> А в убунте... хоть шаром покати.
<deniska> не втыкая в то что там написано
<deniska> [Raiden]: что если файл был создан и удалён до создания снапшота?
<artus> [Raiden], дык бекапилка же идет в комплекте
<deniska> Это — неправильное решение для этой проблемы
<deniska> Бекап — штука нужная, но к этой проблеме отношение имеющее не совсем прямое
<[Raiden]> deniska: то что ты хочеш ьможно так реализовать. 1. создается альяс на рм ,котоырй делает снапшот потом удаляет , 2. создается правило для планировщика которое чистит все снапшоты кроме последних двух например.
<[Raiden]> во ти всё. хрен чего удалится
<artus> если файлик был создан 10ть мин тому, то в чем проблема его снова создать? да и в следуйщий раз думать будеш)
<deniska> Ну и опять же. Даже если консоль используют только прыщавые девственники, это не отменяет того факта, что и они могут ошибиться
<deniska> [Raiden]: а если файл удалён какой-нибудь программой?
<artus> да пусть ошибаютцо, тебе то что?
<deniska> artus: в том что завтра могу ошибиться и я
<deniska> И Я ХОЧУ ЧТОБЫ У МЕНЯ БЫЛ unrm
<artus> deniska, ну так иди туда где есть унрм , проблемы? )
<deniska> А где он есть?
<artus> и да, буш капсить, бум прощатцо)
<[Raiden]> deniska: тогда надо иметь ещё недельные снапшоты по планировщику и не удалять тоже последний.
<[Raiden]> а больше пока никак
<artus> deniska, ну незнаю, покажи где он есть
<deniska> [Raiden]: я уже сказал как
<deniska> artus: нигде нет. Линукс будет прогрессивной осью, если в нём это будет
<baronos> видать капс случайно вкл. :)
<[Raiden]> хочешь unrm  - почитай ман на photorec и сделай альяс
<[Raiden]> ))
<deniska> А упёртые старпёры всегда смогут собрать ядро или монтировать фс без опции --я-хочу-офигенную-фс
<artus> deniska, а че ты сбда в чатик это говориш? разрабам фс это сказать не ? а если нет нигде в линуксе то че ты ее пользуеш и ноеш?
<deniska> artus: вот возьму как-нибудь и сам напишу
<[Raiden]> у меня кстати 1 кубунта в виртуалке на бтр стоит. пока полет нормальный. Возможно в октябре перенесу $home и может быть /
<deniska> анестезиологи вон планировщики процессов пишут
<andrex> extundelete лучше
<artus> ну с этого и начинай)
<deniska> чем я хуже? :3
<[Raiden]> ещё думаю что в /home буду сжатый вариант юзать. Это даст ускорение за счет уменьшения читаемых блоков.
<[Raiden]> но выростит нагрузка на процессор , что не существенно т.к. его хватает
<andrex> [Raiden]: ядро придётся пересобирать или бут отдельно делать
<[Raiden]> не придется, бтрфс есть в дефолтном ядре
<deniska> ну вот
<deniska> сейчас я промахнулся и нажал вместо ctrl+w — ctwl+q :3
<deniska> но фф — хорошая программа, он запомнил состояние :3
<andrex> как модуль есть, я пробовал
<artus> deniska, и запретить хоткеи, ато мало ли, закроют чего нить )
<[Raiden]> чег опробовал? бтр даже в ванильном ядре есть
<deniska> А если бы я промахнулся наоборот — тоже не беда, можно восстановить случайно закрытую вкладку
<[Raiden]> хоть сча можно переехать
<deniska> вместе со всей историей посещений на этой вкладке
<deniska> Потому что фф делали для человеков, а не для робатав
<[Raiden]> у тебя просто место есть + фф его не так много ест.
<[Raiden]> а сохранять всё накладно
<andrex> [Raiden]: если прям в само ядро не запихали, а модулем оставили, то не загрузится твой / c бтр
<deniska> Я уже сказал как можно реализовать
<artus> andrex, загрузитцо)
<deniska> Пишем в те места, где содержались самые старые удалённые файлы
<[Raiden]> andrex: ты не прав.
<artus> andrex, груб умееть модули грузить
<andrex> artus: незнал)
<deniska> То есть если у нас есть 100 гбайт места и файл на 50 гбайт, который мы удалили, а потом записали ещё гигабайт 40 данных
<[Raiden]> andrex: в убунте экст4 тоже модулем собрано, например. И чего?
<deniska> то первоначальный файл в 50 гбайт можно восстановить
<andrex> [Raiden]: всё проехали, артус просветил уже
<[Raiden]> ядро и груб умею загружаться с бтр
<[Raiden]> т
<[Raiden]> а если бы не умели - отдельынй бут и инитрд с модулями.
<[Raiden]> и всё
<andrex> !grub > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
 * andrex пошел смотреть как модули грузить
<[Raiden]> http://2ch.so/pr/arch/src/1331112373393.png
<SergeyIT> deniska, перепиши rm как тебе надо с корзиной, и демон, который будет корзину чистить и дай народу... и unrm еще
<deniska> нет
<[Raiden]> пойду пробовать в виртуалке делат ьснапшот , поставит ьпакет и октатить )
<deniska> дело не в rm
<deniska> rm делает то, что нужно — удаляет файл
<deniska> решение должно быть на уровне фс
<deniska> Чтобы работало с любой программой, не только с rm
<SergeyIT> deniska, кому должно?
<deniska> Мне
<SergeyIT> так пиши
<artus> deniska, иди сношай разрабов фс, ага?
<deniska> SergeyIT: я случайно удалил вим и не могу его unrm :3
<[Raiden]> apt-get install --reinstall vim = unrm vim - это как бы не уникальаня информация. Кстати!
<deniska> гыгы, это была такая типа шутка
<[Raiden]> один из надежных способов бекапа - это раздат ьфайлы всем кому надо
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> Но нет, должен придти [Raiden], осиливший ман от апт-гета :3
<SergeyIT> deniska, лучше удали свой мессенджер
<SergeyIT> навсегда
<deniska> SergeyIT: Какой ты приветливый (:
<deniska> Небось все девчонки в классе втихаря тебя хотят :3
<SergeyIT> я злой
<[Raiden]> если ест ьдопустим кино которое надо сохранить - просто раздайте. десятки или сотни копий точн оне умрут
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> //ой, я ж не в арчечате
<SergeyIT> deniska, у тебя проблемыю...?
<andrex> не умрут, если не пройдутся массово гигантской мокроволновкой
<[Raiden]> облака и фс с дедубликацией кстати могут привести к тому что будет мало копий и какая-то инфа сдохнет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: кстати, действитель, чо ты такой злой сегодня )
<baronos> просто личшняя болтовня на то что плохо работает в линуксе, а он из серии не нравится сделай свое.
<tagezi> это правильная точка зрения
<[Raiden]> каждый сделает своё, а линукс останется прежним )
<deniska> Я не говорил что в линуксе что-то плохо работает
<deniska> А про то, что в линуксе могло бы быть лучше, чем сейчас, это разные вещи
<[Raiden]> кстати да. Дениска о другом говорил
<tagezi> лучше - это настолько абстрактная весчь
<baronos> дак внеси свой вклад, и напиши свое
<deniska> Ядерное программирование мне всегда представлялось чем-то, что я не смогу осилить за пару месяцев :3
<SergeyIT> tagezi, сегодня среда просто )
<[Raiden]> угу, тут наверное именно ядерное надо. что бы не в каждой софтине функции резервирования были , а на уровне ядра одна. Либо дано что бы все программы удаляющие использовали 1 либу.
<[Raiden]> либо надо*
<[Raiden]> на уровне дарйвера фс наверное. Или просто смена фс на другую. Возможно есть те которые занятые блоки не сразу презапишут
<tagezi> микропрограмку нужно для ядра дописать
<tagezi> бедёшь книгу ядро линукс, исходники... и пишешь.. ничего сложного там нет )
<SergeyIT> только при этом нагрузка на фс увеличится
<tagezi> это уже его проблема, он хочет что бы было, пусть у него будет
<[Raiden]> напишите кстати гуи для просмотра снапшотов, выбора какой сделать дефолтным и т.д. Желательно на qt )
<[Raiden]> http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/file-sys/btrfs-snapshots.html
<[Raiden]> смотрите как забавн овиртуалка поставилась
<[Raiden]> 1 мин
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0919/h_1348066282_3583487_e9acefa7d7.png
<[Raiden]> 2 subvolumes на 1 физическом разделе sda1 и это не я так сделал а установщик убунты.
<[Raiden]> я могу снапшотить только хом, например )
<[Raiden]> или включить флаги сжатия только для хом. Но физически это 1 раздел. Забавно
<tagezi> [R
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тебе же нужно писать гуи что бы на либах кде было, иначе у тебя память будет забиваться лишним
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> мне без разницы.
<tagezi> памяти 32 гига на компе?)
<[Raiden]> у меня и так гтк софт есть. +- 1 софтина ничего не даст совершенно.
<[Raiden]> нет, всего 4 - этого хватает с большим запасом.
<baronos> ну я понял когда он переодически мерцает, отключил зарядку и началось
<[Raiden]> может ты шим видишь на определенном уровне ярскости.
<[Raiden]> если ноут юзает лампы конечно, а не олед
<[Raiden]> хотя то что не постоянно - странно
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], это у него ноут периодически скриншоты снимает и куда то отправляет
<[Raiden]> tagezi: с моими задачами я редко дохожу до 70%.  При этом я антиминималист. например у меня прелоад стоит.
<[Raiden]> плазмйоды, 6 столов, все эффекты, софт на разных тулкитах...
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: ))
<baronos> ооо пропало, покрутил яркость экрана.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: у тебя в общем какие-то неправильные взгляды сформированыне по слухам. У меня бывает ещё несколько виртуалок пашет при 4гб.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0919/h_1348067137_9670925_e65474b06c.png
<[Raiden]> как-то так
<tagezi> ну, когда я смотрю фильмы, впринципе тоже примерно так, а когда приходиться работать с базами данных, то всё намного хуже, даже при том что я стараюсь аптимизировать всё что только могу
<tagezi> и память на 80% забитая не такая уж и редкость, и 3 ядра на 100% тоже
<tagezi> хотя конечно с новым компом стало полегче
<[Raiden]> мало - доставь. Это самый простой способ.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я сторонник опримизации алгоритмов... нет пока денег суперкомпьютеры покупать
<[Raiden]> Ну, у меня домашний комп и самая больашя бд - это музыкальаня коллекция. Которая кстати на том шоте загружена в виде плейера клементин )
<[Raiden]> кто-то уже подсуетился http://carfax.org.uk/btrfs-gui
<tagezi> ну, тогда я не буду делать )
<[Raiden]> )
<kraaton> ping
<ubuntuhelp> kraaton, Failed!
<[Raiden]> а конкуренты вот чего удумали http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2011_2/snapper-snapshot-overview.png
<[Raiden]> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mvo/apt-btrfs-snapshot/trunk/files
<[Raiden]> каноникал тоже пытается что-то делать для юза бтр
<deniska> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Юз *ядь.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> это к чему?
<tagezi> а )))
<[Raiden]> я пишу юз\юзать вместо использование\использовать.
<[Raiden]> ибо проще.
<[Raiden]> пагубное влияние чатов видимо.
<deniska> Про кде километровые высеры тебе не лень писать
<deniska> А слово «использовать» — лень, блин
<[Green]> чего происходит?
<[Raiden]> бывает много пишу. Сокращение помогает меньше напрягаться.
<[Raiden]> Обсуждение меня же. Любимая тема на этом канале.
<[Green]> ясно
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> xD
<[Green]> а то, что это запрещено всем по-барабану, да?
<[Green]> хорошо живем, дружно)
<artus> зато я могу :D
<shenmue> пыщ
<andrex> shenmue: q
<shenmue> глянул щас люмия вс афон5 вс гэлэкси3 видеообзор
<andrex> последний победил?
<deniska> Айфон круче всех, это же очевидно
<shenmue> не было последенего критерия это цена. а так по баллам люмия 5 а афон и гэлэкси по 4 бала
<shenmue> могу ссылку в пм кинуть если инетресно. сам я просто задумываюсь что брать
<shenmue> правда выбор не велик. не хочу нокию афон и самсунг
<andrex> не мене не надо
<shenmue> Обозреватель IE10 оказался быстрее браузера Google Chrome
<shenmue> оО щас почитаем новость
<andrex> соньку бери
<shenmue> я и буду брать сонерик =) точнее уже только сони
<Civil|2> shenmue: кинь ссылку в пм
<shenmue> на новость или видео?
<Civil|2> лучше и то и то )
<Civil|2> хотя видео кажется и так нагуглил
<[Raiden]> с3 раньше лумии вышел, в след году будет с4 )
<[Raiden]> а соньки хорошие. некоторые модели.
<[Raiden]> хотя если отсутсвие сд кард или встроенный акум не проблеа, то все неплохие.
<[Raiden]> ма*
<deniska> лумия это же винфон
<deniska> она не может быть хорошей по определению
<[Raiden]> узнаваемый вид, не попса. Хороше железо. Что ещё надо? )
<[Raiden]> удоство юза наверное. Но андройд+4пда будет дешевле и удобней всего
<shenmue> мне кажеться из за закрытости придется железо под ос затачивать а не наоборот
<shenmue> то есть будет одна платформа на которой будут штамповать разные якабы смарты
<[Raiden]> это ты про что? заточка под софт железа тоже происходит
<[Raiden]> например видеокарты должны спецификации поддеживать типа GL ES
<[Raiden]> разных версий
<[Raiden]> а некотоыре ещё поддерживают дх11 - видимо для планшетов на вин8, например mali t608
<[Raiden]> нету четкого правила, что именно софт должен подстраиваться
<deniska> [Raiden]: я вижу что ты там сделал
<deniska> <капс>Ты снова воспользовался этим словом</капс>
<deniska> Сучечка :3
<[Raiden]> забанишся сча за хамство )
<artus> @kban deniska 86400 свободен
<Civil|2> shenmue: еще анонсирован LG на 4-х ядерном Quallcom S4, будут всякие китайцы с MIUI на нем же и т.п. Выбор сейчас среди андроидодевайсов довольно хороший.
<[Raiden]> из лж и сони я бы лично купил сони. Это моё личное предпочтение...
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: ну это да.
<shenmue> из чего то и сони я бы взял сони
<[Raiden]> может это маркетинг на мозги накапал, на саом деле у лж тоже есть забавные модельки ) Вообще андройдов стало слишком много, даже  fly стала делать
<andrex> флай не делает, а скупает и ставит свой брен
<andrex> д
<[Raiden]> Хм, что-то мой эксперимент с бтр не удался. я поставил пакет, создал снапшот, переключился на нег ои удалил пакет, а потом вернул как был ои пакета нету. Видимо я что-то не понял )
<shenmue> с бтрфс что ли?
<[Raiden]> угу
<teddyp1cker> странно
<teddyp1cker> должен быть
<teddyp1cker> у тебя вооюще все разделы на brtfs или только / ?
<[Raiden]> либо снапшот как-то криво создался, либо пакет из обоих удалился
<[Raiden]> у меня в иртуалке где 1 раздел / с бтрфс
<[Raiden]> в виртуалке
<[Raiden]> надо будет ещё почитать..
<[Raiden]> ну что, ещё поофтопим? мне кажется этот хтц ничем от лумии не отличается http://www.mobile-review.com/sadm_files/WP%208X%20by%20HTC%20California%20Blue%203views.jpg
<teddyp1cker> с zfs на солярке это прокатывало
<[Raiden]> внешне
<[Raiden]> похоже все вин8фоны будут иметь такой вид
<teddyp1cker> самсунг еще какие-то делает
<teddyp1cker> htc
<teddyp1cker> я так думаю что незнакомому со смартфонами человеку посоветую винфон как альтернативу айфону
<teddyp1cker> хотя щас 3gs совсем немного стоит
<[Raiden]> вместо 3гс можно взять например samsung s advance или s ii
<[Raiden]> иметтся в виду в ту же цену.
<teddyp1cker> это андроиды?
<[Raiden]> угу
<teddyp1cker> да нее чтото совсем не хочу советовать что-либо на андроид
<teddyp1cker> надо что удобное и шустрое и не задающее лишних вопросов
<[Raiden]> почему? )
<[Raiden]> андройд не гну\линукс. Лишних вопросов там нет.
<[Raiden]> имхо конечно. Мне показалось удобным после симбы 9.3
<[Raiden]> )
<teddyp1cker> ну просто приложения это какой-то зоопарк
<teddyp1cker> пишет кто как хочет
<teddyp1cker> на кнопки аппартные половина болт кладет
<teddyp1cker> а человек напомню совсем без опыта со смартфонами
<[Raiden]> покожи программа котоаря должа использовать аппаратную кнопку , но не делает этого )
<teddyp1cker> ну и почта кроме гугловой из коробки отсутствует
<[Raiden]> я не очень понял притензию )
<[Raiden]> всех почтовых сервисов ни в 1 мобиле нет
<[Raiden]> по умолч
<teddyp1cker> щас найду телефон свой)
<teddyp1cker> у винфона как я слыхал хорошо с этим
<teddyp1cker> да и симбиан тоже както нормально с этим
<teddyp1cker> movie loop вот вижу
<[Raiden]> Хм, не встречал ) Потом посмотрю
<teddyp1cker> да тут у меня половина приложений про это - http://developer.android.com/guide/practices/ui_guidelines/index.html не слышала)
<teddyp1cker> мне то ок, я вообще под cde сидел по учебе одно время
<teddyp1cker> а вот новичек от такого скажет нафиг и купит айфон)
<[Raiden]> может автор писал под конкретное железо. Андройдов много и хардварных кнопок на них разное количество. например на моем нету кнопки камеры.
<[Raiden]> на большинсве моделей нету
<teddyp1cker> да кнопки фигня
<teddyp1cker> вообще я понимаю разрабов почему такой зоопарк контроллов и дизайна в целом
<teddyp1cker> особенно для 2.x
<teddyp1cker> кто видел стандартные виджеты андроида 2.х тот поймет)
<[Raiden]> я в общем не сильно общась с народом по поводу телефонов, но если чесн оещё не встречал тех кто испытывает затруднения с андройдом. Кроме тех кто начинает кустомайзить конечно )
<teddyp1cker> а таких апаратов щас большинство
<teddyp1cker> ну привыкнуть ко всему можно
<teddyp1cker> вопрос только - зачем?)
<teddyp1cker> вообще меня устраивает мой htc desire s
<[Raiden]> а зачем она нужна? )
<teddyp1cker> а планшетик я бы хотел на вин8
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: кто нужен?
<[Raiden]> у меня стоит такой локер, в котором ест ькнопка камеры. И по клику он выводит мне список установленных камер. Я кликаю и фоткаю.
<[Raiden]> хардварная кнопка )
<teddyp1cker> ну щас то да, не особо.но года 2 назад - они были сплошь и рядом
<teddyp1cker> вот у меня нет аппартной кнопки на телефоне для камеры - порой неудобно фоткать(
<[Raiden]> ну вообще согласен, айфон ест ьв 1 экземпляре, поэтмоу там софт должен быть лучше в плане поддержки железа ) На этом тему можно закрывать. Но  всетаки про неудобство андройда я не очень согласен. С симбой даже можно не сравнивать.
<teddyp1cker> не не просто нету и неможет быть той целостности ОС и приложений как на ios
<teddyp1cker> так то андроид сам по себе удобен
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0919/h_1348076205_4031169_5cd088d8bb.png
<[Raiden]> go locker с 1 из тем. не путать с go launcher
<teddyp1cker> новичку просто не интересно знать про фрагментацию и другие проблемы разработчиков - он просто хочет хорошие продукт, который испольхует здесь и сейчас БЕЗ телодвижений
<teddyp1cker> и я его понимаю)
<[Raiden]> на рынке андройд высокий % имеет. Это лучше всего показывает что он достаточно удобный ) И по прогнозам вин8 фон по популярности сможет только иос обойти ,но не андройд.
<rapidsp> сомневаюсь, что ВП8 так выстрелит
<[Raiden]> посмотрим например через год. ) Я думаю они будут на 2 месте.
<teddyp1cker> не буду спорить это оффтоп на много часов
<[Raiden]> да, увлеклись чего-то )
<teddyp1cker> просто лично я не очень хочу советовать сейчас новичку андроид
<rapidsp> есть спициальный канал :)
<teddyp1cker> да
<teddyp1cker> тут обо все что хочешь кроме убунту
<teddyp1cker> и религиия была
<teddyp1cker> андроиды и прочее
<teddyp1cker> мне просто про убунту щас и сказать нечего
<teddyp1cker> разве вот про православный календарь можно посудачить или как нахаляву получить n9
<[Raiden]> некотоыре ещё на тех харьки смотрят, не только на удобство софта. например во флагманах котоыре сча анонсируются будут 13мп камеры, а у айфона8. Кому-то иос важнее и его целостность, а кому-то снимок получше.
<[Raiden]> )
<rapidsp> я/ не спец, но слышал, что эти пикселы к качеству мало отношения имеют
<teddyp1cker> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34884 - уныние
<[Raiden]> Ну, оптика и софтовая обработка тоже важны... мегапиксели больше на размер влияют )
<[Raiden]> но не только
<rapidsp> любая мыльница с 5 мп качественнее снимет - это факт :)
<[Raiden]> неа
<teddyp1cker> тогда надо смотреть на уберкамерофон от нокии
<teddyp1cker> который 40мп
<[Raiden]> ну в общем не важно, другие харкьи тоже выше. другие экраны, кстати у эпл о нс нестандартынм разрешением ещё )
<rapidsp> это ж какую флешку ему надо :)
<[Raiden]> част ьсофта придется преписать возможно
<[Raiden]> фм 2-панельный по линку явно делался либ остудентом , либо по гном-хигу )
<[Raiden]> а пазлы кстати можно делать в гимпе, там спец. фильтр есть
<teddyp1cker> да блин неужели я не дождусь никогда красивой проги на gtk?
<baronos> Gnome 3
<teddyp1cker> зотя чего ждать надо самому пробовать
<teddyp1cker> baronos: да мне тоже виджеты там нравятся
<teddyp1cker> baronos: и boxes с  будущем календарем тоже прятен
<teddyp1cker> baronos: но вот красивого твиттер клиента нету
<teddyp1cker> baronos: гвиббер невменям
<baronos> у меня твиттер в эмпати приходит
<[Raiden]> из гтк я сча пользуюсь пиджином и cherrytree (питон\гтк)
<teddyp1cker> baronos: а я из веба смотрю. но тем не менее - вроде нужная вещь - а нету
<[Raiden]> эти программы не слишком ужасны.
<teddyp1cker> кстати в 12.10 там еще торчат всякие питоновые утилитки на gtk2 c уродскими иконками?
<baronos> мне твитт нужен тупо как аналог rss, ну и рсс у меня в эмпати приходят по джабберу
<teddyp1cker> или переписали уже (типа выбора принтера)?
<teddyp1cker> мне лень качать ради такой фигни
<[Raiden]> в убунте с гномом раньше шла Liferea , для рсс вполне удобная штука.
<teddyp1cker> у меня плазмоид простой
<teddyp1cker> ниче живу все равно greader на телефоне все качает и кеширует
<teddyp1cker> потом в маршруточках всяких с утреца читаю пока еду
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0919/h_1348077938_9797635_639868336a.png - давно не пользовался уже, но есть )
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0919/h_1348078226_3389325_088d0e50a6.png - новость не проверял )
<shenmue> кстати да. балмер грил мол штц педалит
<shenmue> хотя прислушиватся к человеку с осенним обострением вряд ли стоит
<[Raiden]> я тоже думаю что нет. Хотя аппарат от хтц чисто внешне получился  не менее яркий - фиолетовый )
<[Raiden]> и кажется красный ещё есть
<[Raiden]> -какой у вас ноутбук?
<[Raiden]> -розовый
<[Raiden]> (с)
<tagezi> как называется коробка с винчестером которая подключается к телеку? )) она ещё имеет пультик, пипа музыку слушать и фильмы смотреть
<[Raiden]> htpc?
<[Raiden]> сча уже не редко в тв плейеры есть. Носител ьпо юсб втыкаешь и смотришь. И по сети тоже - это не во всех
<[Raiden]> у лж например так. Кстати у них прошивки на лине.
<Sergey_IT> давно пора в телек системный блок всавлять - благо они маленькие нынче есть
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: dune hd101w :)
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: с линупсом и плюшками
<teddyp1cker> и qt
<[Raiden]> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KWin+Button+applet+improved?content=143971 - апплет для закоса под юнити.
<teddyp1cker> то что в кде делается как аддончик, в юнити - инновация)
<teddyp1cker> скоро kwin научится api для эффектов и js api для управления окнами
<teddyp1cker> пинг-понг окошками где то видел
<[Raiden]> ещё скорее всего ифейс дельфина препишут на кумл, только главные части останутся на си++ , хотя это пока тольк оидея.
<[Raiden]> потом начнется бешенный кустомайз ) По крайней мере для тех кто умеет скриптить
<teddyp1cker> угу
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Вот решат из кде юнити сделать, будет тебе кустомайз)))
<teddyp1cker> даже эффекты квина можно будет писать как хочешь
<teddyp1cker> Nor8: ну так переделай, из кде что угодно слепить можно
<Sergey_IT> так часть юнити уже на qt
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Этого не будет. Если только как опция. Меню выбора иконками во весь стол например уже есть и панель легко перемещается влево.
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: выпили уже
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: вот это уже в прошлом. Теперь тольк о3д версия
<teddyp1cker> *выпилили
<Sergey_IT> teddyp1cker, когда?
<Sergey_IT> а 2д как же?
<teddyp1cker> к 12.10 как понимаю
<[Raiden]> в 12.10 уже так будет. А прекратили писать наверное месяца 2 как +-
<Sergey_IT> аааа
<teddyp1cker> будет программный рендер эффектов через llvmpipe драйвер
<teddyp1cker> как у больших в гноме3
<teddyp1cker> да о чем тут говорить панелька + трей свой != de
<teddyp1cker> и рендер этот на моем селероне очень задумчив
<teddyp1cker> так что если у вас проблемы видео дровами - го из всего что на гноме 3 >
<teddyp1cker> вообще это фейл с выпилом unity 2d - я на нем сидел и бед не знал
<teddyp1cker> потом осознал всю тщетность такого бытия и ушел на кде
<teddyp1cker> ибо память у меня и нетбинс со всеми прибамбасами кушать умеет
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: смотри какая фигня http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0919/h_1348081276_2588339_d9d70cbddd.png
<tacirus> Привет. Кто знает возможно ли почему нельзя задать имя переменной в цикле basha  вот так var$i   гду i - это счетчик?
<tacirus> Привет. Кто знает почему нельзя задать имя переменной в цикле basha  вот так var$i   гду i - это счетчик?
<[Raiden]> tacirus: кто тебе сказал что нельзя?
<tacirus> Привет. Кто знает почему нельзя задать имя переменной в цикле basha  вот так var$i   гду i - это счетчик?
<teddyp1cker> разве нельзя?
<tacirus> не работает
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, [Raiden] : спасибо
<teddyp1cker> ща посмотрю что у меня осталось
<tagezi> а я блин состарым ноутом вожусь )
<[Raiden]> tacirus: for ((i=0; i<13; i++)); do echo $i ;done
<tagezi> а решение стоит всего 5 к руб )
<teddyp1cker> про дюну говоришь?
<tacirus> [Raiden]: это не то о чем я говорю
<tacirus> for ((i=1;i<21;i++)); do pvar=$i'p';fvr$i=$pvar;done
<teddyp1cker> tacirus: http://wklej.org/id/833671 вот эта балайка работает
<teddyp1cker> там как видишь естьт присваивание
<tacirus> vfr$i не ситчается как перемменная почму-то
<[Raiden]> tacirus: x=0 ;while : ;do echo "$((x++))" ;sleep 1s;done
<[Raiden]> )
<tacirus> [Raiden]:  я говорю о том , что хочу создавать динамически имя переменной присваивая к букавам значение счетчика и это не работает
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: Да
<teddyp1cker> ну вот такой пользуюсь сейчас. поставил плагмн hdserials - смотрю сериалы онлайн в 720 (1080 инет не тянет) на телике без плясок за 5 килорублей
<teddyp1cker> ютуб есть
<teddyp1cker> форматы реальные все жует
<teddyp1cker> по самбе файлы гояняет без тормозов, dlna видит и играет - короче отличная коробка
<tagezi> да, жаль нет 5 килорублей
<tagezi> так что пока старый ноутбук будет теже функции выполнять )
<teddyp1cker> 4600 если точно
<tagezi> не важно )
<teddyp1cker> кстати его можно вполне как малельнкий бекап сервер использовать
<[Raiden]> tacirus: Хм, озадачил
<teddyp1cker> с 3 машин туда бекапы по rsync идут
<tacirus> I`m said to use arrays
<tacirus> [Raiden]: говорят нужно использовать массивы
<[Raiden]> верно говорят )
<teddyp1cker> нужно питона брать и пакет shutils)
<[Raiden]> tacirus: declare -a zxc ;x=0 ;while [ $x != 5 ] ;do  zxc[x=$[$x+1]]=test ;  ;done
<[Raiden]> echo $zxc[@]
<[Raiden]>  
<[Raiden]> как-то так. Давно не писал
<[Raiden]> [@] - содержимое всего масива.
<tacirus> да что-то не получается. Почитаю ман еще. Начинаю заниматься башем, мало опыта
<[Raiden]> так наглядней
<[Raiden]> declare -a zxc ;x=0 ;while [ $x != 5 ] ;do  zxc[x=$[$x+1]]=test$x ;  ;done ; echo $zxc[@]
<[Raiden]> вместо @ цифру если то буде т1 значение
<tacirus> Итак вроде что-то получается
<tacirus> буду дальше писать ,у меня сдесь еще только начало :)
<[Raiden]> tacirus: for ((i=1;i<21;i++)); do pvar=${i}p; fvr[$i]=$pvar  ;done ; echo "${fvr[@]}"
<[Raiden]> тут fvr массив, declare -a не обязательно для них делать
<tacirus> массив у меня уже работает :) спасибо, что так увлекся проблемой
<[Raiden]> помогает вспомнить )
<[Raiden]> или не забывать скорее
<tacirus> у меня другая задача уже и она блин такая заморочистая
<[Raiden]> ну можеш ьпопробовать поведать
<tacirus> да, забыть легко можно все эти премудрости-хитросплетения
<tacirus> Я сейчас спать пойду , поздно уже здесь. Скорее всего на выходных займусь
<tacirus> пока поработаю на костылях
<tacirus> пока и еще раз спасибо
<tagezi> как называется пакет который в убунту добавляет в наутилус пункт "обзор сети"?
<tagezi> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0919/h_1348084322_3654759_d7bf31f64e.png
<[Raiden]> ты уверен что это отдельный пакет?
<tagezi> нет.. но думая да
<[Raiden]> может какой-то из gvfs, но сомневаюсь.
<tagezi> точка монтирования сетевых ресурсов? )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: могу сказать что уменя всегда в наутилусе был такой пункт.
<[Raiden]> и мне кажется что ничего что бы пункт был не надо. А во тчто бы он работал нужна самба или хотя бы смб-клиент
<artus> tagezi, ага, оно отдельный модуль
<[Raiden]> хотя тут я тоже могу ошибаться
<artus> но я запамятовал как зоветцо ((
<artus> [Raiden], не, там именно приблуда для маунта сетевых шар по вебдаву, ссх, самбе ... она с наутилусом интегрируетцо
<tagezi> artus: а в крысе как он зоветься?
<artus> вот найдеш как - обязательно скажи)
<tagezi> gvfs в пакетах деба я нашёт
<[Raiden]> их там несколько должно быть.
<tagezi> у же установлено (
<[Raiden]> ещё можете сходит ьна packges.ubuntu.com и посмотреть что ставит пакет ubuntu-desktop , может что-то и разглядите.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо
<[Raiden]> как надоест - обновляйтесь до убунты ))
<artus> tagezi, gvfs-mount ставил?
<tagezi> artus: gigolo это не оно?
<artus> ну я его ставил, оно как отдельная рулилка по сетевым подключениям
<tagezi> у меня нет gvfs-mount щ_Щ
<artus> pyfnm ubujkj .pfq
<artus> знать гиголо юзай
<artus> эть оно и есть по ходу
<tagezi> artus: сейчас проверим )
<tagezi> artus: ты же мне про дебиан говоришь? )
<artus> tagezi, я уже посмотрел)
<tagezi> artus: спасибо
<artus> tagezi, http://git.xfce.org/ а тут плагинки есть :D
<tagezi> artus: спасибо )
<artus> pcmanfm ща затестю , че он как он
<[Raiden]> в плане сетей наверное никак
<[Raiden]> он же лайт
<artus> tagezi, ща спейсфм затестю , может чего прикольное)
<artus> tagezi, http://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/7396781
<tagezi> прикольно )) а он в xfce4 встанет нормально? )
<shenmue> а почему нет?
<andrex> marlin попробуй
<artus> tagezi, ппц в нем наверчено, стооока кнопочек
<artus> хош права доступа меняй, хош табы открывай, хочеш - четыре панели запили , вобщем ужс :D
<artus> tagezi, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2012-09-19_shot.png
<tagezi> artus: ты скрин у [Raiden]'а свиснул? )
<artus> только что запилил)
<tagezi> прикольно, нужно будет попробовать
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> и откопать где он ставиться по умолчанию для системы )
<artus> вобщем фм прям для фанатов кед, кнопочек ужс сколько, и все тожамкать можно)
<artus> tagezi, дык дебка же, ставь не парясь, потом удалить без проблем
<artus> но превьюшки не умеет показывать
<artus> видать плагинками надо добавлять
<tagezi> разработают )
<artus> а не, есть такая галочка
<tagezi> тоесть он и превью показывает?
<artus> fuf
<tagezi> наверное, райден сикретно разрабатывает фм не для кде )
<[Raiden]> дельфин так не умеет, конкверор умеет.
<artus> снес, он меня пугает своим количеством кнопачек :D
<artus> а чего за марлин вы там говорили?
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0920/h_1348087142_2793834_90e06a7fa1.png - 5 папок in1
<artus> ну это ж не чистый фм , жто браузерофмоизврат )) хотя да, напакованый)
<[Raiden]> мерлин был на гтк2, я в нем видел надежду на хороший фм. В последней версии там панель инструментов редактировалась например.
<[Raiden]> можно было свои кнопки вытащить
<artus> отригиналье имя какое?
<[Raiden]> потом автор сделал другой форк на основе 3 наутилуса
<[Raiden]> marlin
<[Raiden]> хотя вру наверное. тот назывался nautilus-elementary , а марлин как раз на гтк3
<artus> а наафиг тогда
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0920/h_1348087696_9593810_717eb7d5c5.png - шот остался. Видно что перед стрелками ещё 2 кнопки
<[Raiden]> и ползунок увеличения ещё
<[Raiden]> ещё немного гнома http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0920/h_1348087900_9140616_3608a3d695.png
<artus> хмм, посмотрел про nfc метки, прикольно
<tagezi> artus: блин, он меня просит доп покеты, уже замучал
<artus> ага, там надо доставить их 3 или 4ре
<tagezi> spacefm_0.8.0-1_all.deb
<tagezi> artus: а библиотеку гтк ты откуда брал?
<artus> все в репах
<tagezi> у меня последняя стоит, а он говорит что она не подходит
<tagezi> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0920/h_1348089145_5844932_5a5d030217.png
<artus> aptinstall libgtk2.0-dev
<tagezi> а девы потом можно будет снести? )
<artus> а они тебе мешают чем то? ))
<tagezi> у меня на вириуалке всего 10 гигов )
<[Raiden]> лол
<artus> rootfs                                                    21G         7,6G   12G           39% /
<tagezi> чо лол, а чо совсем чайник на реальной системе эксперементы ставить? )
<[Raiden]> после сборки девы можно сносить. 10 гб в любом случае достаточно
<artus> tagezi, да и всех девов там на 35 метров всего
<tagezi> не, всёравно таже ошибка
<tagezi> 68
<tagezi> )
<artus> апдейт, дист апгрейд)
<artus> tagezi, у тя ж визя? )
<tagezi> о_О вроде 6 ставил
<artus> tagezi, зачем7 ))
<tagezi> эм, а какой нужно было?
<artus> неинстал тестинга же , тебе же говорилось)
<tagezi> тестинг? это убунту что ли? )))
<tagezi> artus: не, это я пролапухал.. у меня 6.2 стоит
<artus> хе)
<tagezi> кстати, у меня почемуто нетинстал железно ставит гном как оконый менеджер
<artus> tagezi, самый нижний пунк выбираеш , а там выбираеш де
<[Raiden]> в дебиан это дефолтный де. Тебе возможно надо доп опции выбрать в бут-меню при установке
<[Raiden]> был*
<[Raiden]> теперь хфце будет
<tagezi> круть )) щас тест скачаю, попробую )
<tagezi> а чо это они облегчаются так?
<tagezi> или их г3 разочаровал?
<[Raiden]> валите на канал про дебиан ) У них там секта какая-то поддерживающая кой8-р
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34525
<tagezi> [Raiden]: странно, но... слава богу что не кде )
<[Raiden]> а по  моему зря )
<[Raiden]> что не к...
<tagezi> нужно поставить потестить юнити новую
<tagezi> интересно что они так напилили
<tagezi> и стоит ли до 12.10 обновиться
<[Raiden]> линзы там новые с картинками
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: лож та новость.. )
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-20
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Есть контакт.
<scogra> Здраве. Подскажите, где прописывается айпи адрес компьютера? где этот текстовичок лежит?
<scogra> а, не надо уже
<NoOova> Доброе утро
<NoOova> господа как активировать WebGL на 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<mva> на Intel — никак
<oxothuk> камрады утра
<oxothuk> подскажите, как таром заархивировать папку и все ее содержимое, кроме определенных подпапок?
<openvoid> там где то --exclude было вроде, man поможет
<nicloay> здоров народ
<nicloay> никто не хочет в сингапуре админом поработатьь :) ?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> тока удаленно
<sharikoff> nicloay, все? какйф окончен? =)
<nicloay> не.. не удаленно надо
<nicloay> кайфа никогда не было :))
<sharikoff> задрали тя буржуи походу..
<nicloay> да не то что задрали... но надоели достаточно.., вобще я пока не уезжаю.. просто меня куда то в другое место тут хотят засунуть, и наконецто до шефа дошло что один человек не будет делать хорошо и админство и саппорт и еще кучу разных вещей.
<nicloay> акаунт на форуме восстанавливаю :), может кто захочет, на маленькую зарплату в жаркую страну с вражьим языком ...
<sharikoff> я б сгонял.. но я еще помню военную тайну. еще буду помнить 2 года.. =)
<nicloay> я бы все променял на военную тайну :)
<nicloay> вобще тут с семьей хорошо, спокойно (2е место по безопасности в мире), но русского духа конкретно не хватает.., плюс зарплата не очень большая по местным меркам
<nicloay> черт читаю вакансии в москве, выглядят гораздо приятней чем тута :)
<openvoid> в Москве много разговаривают на собеседованиях и мало нанимают
<nicloay> блин.. я тут кучу собеседований проводил, уверяю тебя, так как индусы гонят на собеседовании ты в росии нигде не встретишь
<openvoid> ландно если просто гоняют по делу, по знаниям, а то везде разговаривают, говорят что всё устраривает  а потом хрен перезванивают
<nicloay> это со стороны работодателя или сотрудника ?
<nicloay> кстать, текст вакансии если что http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/job/8250777?lastmod=1348130806891
<openvoid> это наниматель везде на собеседовании говорит "всё хорошо, мы вам позвоним" а потом тишина, постоянно с этим сталкивался
<nicloay> а.. ну да.. помню тоже такое было.. в жопу таких нанимателей :)
<nicloay> хотя хз.. чем тут у нас занимаются, может так же игнорируют
<openvoid> нет бы сказали сразу "нас не всё устраивает"
<openvoid> а то перестраховываются, вроде человек подходит, а потом приходят ещё люди и они имеют возможность выбрать, оставляя запасной путь
<nicloay> не.. ну в этом сложно обвинять, что собеседуют 100 а берут одного
<openvoid> это да, но я им говорил - что если что то изменится, сообщите что вакансия уже занята
<openvoid> всем пофиг
<nicloay> у нас могут также делать.. 1го чела еще месяца 2 собеседовал, и до сих пор сабеседую на эту вакансию
<openvoid> ну это уже прогресс, если приглашают на дальнейшие собеседования, значит понятно, что решение ещё не принято и круг сужается
<nicloay> нет, я имею вввиду других собеседую
<openvoid> эт я понял, и одобряю политику
<nicloay> все подобрать не могут..
<nicloay> не уверен что всем отписываются - типа не подходите
<openvoid> то что резину тянут и решить долго не могут это конечно плохо
<openvoid> но если стало ясно что человек не подходит, не вижу ничего плохого чтобы сообщить ему, что он может спокойно и без оглядки продолжать поиски работы
<nicloay> согласен.. но я например лишь собеседую, а решаю, посчу, не я..
<openvoid> бывет что человек ставит вакансию приоритетом, например потому что недалеко от дома, и если там тянут резину он может пропускать более реальные вакансии подальше
 * denis21 Думает, что переработал уже с генту и калкулейтом - даже в дебиане уже начал набирать автоматом USE="...." emerge --newuse ... :(
<nicloay> это проблема того кто ставит.
<nicloay> у нас тут тоже тетку собеседовали русскую еще месяц назад, а решение все не могут вынести..
<openvoid> не знаю как во всем мире - может не принято сообщать об отказе - но в москве я всегда просил сообщить даже об отрицательном результате, когда решение принято и ни разу мне не сообщали
<nicloay> openvoid: больше так не делай
<nicloay> на собеседовании веди себя открыто, видом своим покажи что тебе насрано в какую компанию идти, и если вы меня не возьмете, то у меня только на сегодня еще 2 интервью
<nicloay> то что про отрицательные моменты, это лишь говорит о тебе, что ты не уверен в себе, и если даже возьмут на работу, то на этапе оговаривании зарплаты, будь уверен будут пытаться дать тебе самый самый минимум
<nicloay> * про сообщить о отрицательном результате*
<openvoid> нет, ну конечно я не говорил приоритетным что они у меня в приоритете
<teddyp1cker> как в убунте пакет содержащий все для сборки deb называется
<teddyp1cker> ?
<openvoid> teddyp1cker, для deb не уверен, но на памяти build-essential вертится
<teddyp1cker> там вроде make всякие, но все равно гляну
<teddyp1cker> https://blogs.oracle.com/talkingjavadeployment/entry/native_packaging_for_javafx - мне вот это погонять
<denis21> Да, он. build-essential. Самое основное поставит.
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/8129794 - наутилус 20% , гном здает позиции.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> выкрутил по своему результ.
<[Raiden]> mc вне конкуренции. Единственное детище Мигеля за которое можно спасибо сказать.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/7678664 давно сдал
<mintz> капча, блин
<mintz> привет всем
<[Raiden]> привет
<mintz> капча на нас зарабатывает
<mintz> блин
<[Raiden]> ты вебчаты пользуешь чтоли?
<[Raiden]> для телефонов и компутеров есть ирц клиенты.
<[Raiden]> они удобней
<mintz> да
<mintz> да я в курсе
<mintz> мне так проще
<[Raiden]> ну тогда удачи с регами и капчами. Пойду прогуляюсь )
<mintz> ок, как в квирке нужно указать канал бубунты?
<mintz> ;DD
<SergeyIT> mintz, #ubuntu наверно
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> [Raiden] кстати вот вижу теперь в обновах везде отметка amd64
<[Raiden]> shenmue: раньше не замечал наверное. пакеты в деб базед давн отак разделяются , и386 , амд64 и all
<[Raiden]> в других дистрах разделение более четкое бывает. i386 и i586 например
<[Raiden]> будут разными пакетами.
<artus> мваахахаа, яндекс умер :D
<shenmue> м? работает оно
<artus> Не удалось подключиться к удалённому серверу , а хром Ошибка 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): Сервер разорвал соединение, не отправив данные.
<shenmue> Соединение закрыто удалённым сервером
<shenmue> ммм.... я.ру страница грузицо
<artus> дык оно набегами отваливается чего то последний час
<baronos> на 12.10 не мерцает
<shenmue> странно через проксю оперы работает норм а так не пашет
<shenmue> опять фильтры ставят свои
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, вы нафига яндекс ломаете? :D
<shenmue> ах да он же там работает .... на гугол =)
<shenmue> вы смотрите там... а то многие уйдут гуглить в гугол оО
<stasdizzi> я думал это только у меня, некоторые направления туго грузиться стали
<stasdizzi> со вчера
<inkvizitor68sl> вам кажется
<baronos> artus, я понял че ты в крысе нашел, но оно явно не моё :D
<deniska> народ в панике бекапит ютуб
<stasdizzi> причём, как я понимаю проблема в DNS
<stasdizzi> потоки идут хорошо
<shenmue> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0920/h_1348160486_2799116_38633f80e7.png вроде пашет
<stasdizzi> да, яндекс пашет
<stasdizzi> вот, пожаловался, и всё заработало))
<inkvizitor68sl> ага, магия
<baronos> shenmue, ыы
<teddyp1cker> теперь на канал гуглового человека надо)
<teddyp1cker> так, на всякий случай)
<Kyshtynbai> Пыщ.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так
<inkvizitor68sl> всё в ваших руках
<inkvizitor68sl> устраивайтесь в гугль)
<inkvizitor68sl> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<tagezi> всем привет )
<kraaton> ping
<ubuntuhelp> kraaton, Есть контакт.
<Sergey_IT> ку
<gridis> привет всем
<tagezi> всем привет )
<tagezi> ещё раз ))
<[Raiden]> !пинг
<[Raiden]> ау
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-21
<skai-falkorr> sup
<frankyboy> всем привет
<frankyboy> есть небольшой вопрос по программе DM Disk Editor and Data Recovery Software, а именно после сканирования ntfs раздела появился список файлов, где присутствуют цифры в скобках в окончании файла
<frankyboy> что это может означать?
<frankyboy> версия программы dmde-prof-2.4.4-lin32
<frankyboy> протупил...  (в скобках - число найденных файлов, включая дубликаты). /фэйспалм ^^
<chapt> http://www.newsru.com/russia/20sep2012/summer.html  они издеваются, опять на старом серве ядра патчить
<BACbOK> Всем привет!
<BACbOK> Нужен совет по организации доступа к папке по группам
<BACbOK> например, есть папка work
<BACbOK> есть две группы - work_rwx и work_r, ещё есть много других юзеров
<BACbOK> надо сделать что б в эту папку могли писать и читать work_rwx, только читать - work_r, все другие не могли вообще в эту папку зайти
<BACbOK> сделал chgrp -R work_rwx work
<BACbOK> как теперь организовать только чтение для другой группы и закрыть доступ другим юзерам?
<buharin> как по русски сказать visual edit визуальная обробка
<buharin> ?
<skai-falkorr> cheers
<mortuary> добрый день
<mortuary> после обновлений пропала иконка конверта и регулятора громкости, в панели уведомлений, как лечить? xubuntu 12.04
<mortuary> ок, аплет проверки почты нашел, но он как то криво работает, не так как раньше.
<mortuary> а вот регулятор громкости не могу найти
<mortuary> xfce юзеры отзовитесь
<skai-falkorr> baronos:
<skai-falkorr> давай
<skai-falkorr> это к тебе
<mortuary> ого, он же третьегномом был)
<HarryShprottey> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста. Есть ubuntu 12.04. И такая проблема. Пропадает список интернет соединейний.
<HarryShprottey> Интернет по кабелю, допустим, случайно вылетит, интернет оборвётся, обратно кабель вставлю, и в баре сверху уже нету соединений ни 1. Приходится компьютер перезагружать, что надоело
<mortuary> призывается baronos
<mortuary> если я грохну  ~/.config/xfce, у меня по дефолту панель встанет?) или повлечет последствия?)
<HarryShprottey> думаю по дефолту встанет всё. Но не уверен.
<mortuary> сейчас мы их проооверим, сейчас мы их сравним
<mortuary> а помолго
<mortuary> *помогло
<HarryShprottey> Ребят, что делать в моём случае? Я не могу заскринить ту область, не знаю почему. Она не скриниться. Пока интернет есть,  смотрю в подключениях, там в списке 3 интернет соединения, к которым я могу подключится. Ежели я сейчас вытащу провод, и снова вс
<HarryShprottey> придётся компьютер перезагружать, дабы опять всё заработало
<mortuary> HarryShprottey, да я уже
<mortuary> HarryShprottey, у тебя кодировочки поехали или у меня)
<HarryShprottey> понял.
<HarryShprottey> Вот - http://paste.pro/5158384
<mortuary> HarryShprottey, а если просто ручками сетевой интерфеис перезагрузить?
<HarryShprottey> А как это сделать? Мне кажется проблема в gnome-settings-panel
<mortuary> ну я имею ввиду, чтобы просто после того как ты вытащил провод и опять его вставил сделать sudo ifdown eth0(или eth1, какой там у тебя), а потом sudo ifup eth0
<HarryShprottey> а, понял. надо будет попробовать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> HarryShprottey: а если так sudo service network-manager restart
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без вытыкивания кабеля
<HarryShprottey> пока попробовать не могу, я к wi-fi подцеплён
<HarryShprottey> а так спасибо, попробую. Думаю стоит добавить, что если сначала отключится от интернета, и вытащить кабелть, и заново сунуть, то всё ок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если отключить, на высовывать и снова включить?
<HarryShprottey> то всё норм
<HarryShprottey> На проводе зашёлка сломана, и чуть что, он так и хочет вылезти
<HarryShprottey> а если ему это удасться, то при повторном его вставлении, интернет подключается, на секунду, потом обрывается, и те подключения которые раньше были пропадают
<HarryShprottey> остаётся только 2 пункта. Управлению сетью и беспроводные соединения.
<HarryShprottey> и дабы всё вновь вернулось на круги своя, нужно перезагрузиться.
<baronos> чего?
<HarryShprottey> ?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: крыса на нетбуке, а его юзаю на работе, и да, я в душе не "того" че там или как там чинить. и вообще у меня крыса на 12.10 стоит :D
<skai-falkorr> baronos: пофиг. ты тут самый активный крысоюзер:)
<skai-falkorr> тебе и помогать:)
<baronos> ыы
<skai-falkorr> ты его видел хотяб в этом году
<skai-falkorr> я с 2008 года крысой не пользовался
<baronos> ну как те сказать, имхо, отпратная вещь ввиде гном2.
<baronos> в*
<HarryShprottey> baranos: подскажи пожалуйста что сделать
<HarryShprottey> baronos:
<baronos> HarryShprottey: тут я не помошник к сожалению, я не знаю :(
<SergeyIT> baronos, так узнай!
 * baronos О_о
<SergeyIT> и не оо... быстро за работу
<baronos> это как мне мою крысу надо довести, чтоб она списки сетей начала терять? хотя я ей сейчас подаю три сети две вафли и одна проводной юсб от телефона. так что он все видит нормуль :D
<HarryShprottey> у меня не крыса
<SergeyIT> так сломай ;)
<HarryShprottey> unity же
<baronos> SergeyIT: у меня же 12.10, она не ломаема ;)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: это к тебе по юнити :D
<skai-falkorr> а?что?
<SergeyIT> ааа.. знать сама упадет )
<skai-falkorr> че там?
<baronos> HarryShprottey: че там?
<HarryShprottey> где чё там?
<HarryShprottey> http://paste.pro/5158385
<skai-falkorr> я весь лог читать должен?сформулируй в одном предложении
<SergeyIT>  skai-falkorr, а ты что, читать не умеешь?
<skai-falkorr> я тут на работе зашиваюсь
<skai-falkorr> у меня 5 минут перерыв и дальше бороться со стихией
<HarryShprottey> Если вытащить кабель, преждевременно, не отключившись от интернета, то при повторном его вставлении, интернет подключится, тут же отключится и все соединения пропадают из списка
<HarryShprottey> остаётся 2 пунка, управление сетями, и беспроводные соединения
<skai-falkorr> enable networking галочку в нем перенажать?
<HarryShprottey> лечиться - перезагрузкой, но мне надоело каждый раз перезагружать
<HarryShprottey> пробовал
<HarryShprottey> бесполезно
<skai-falkorr> перезапустить нм и апплет(апплет обязательно)
<HarryShprottey> как это сделать?
<HarryShprottey> нм  - sudo service network-manager restart
<HarryShprottey> а апплет?
<skai-falkorr> sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop && killall -9 nm-applet
<skai-falkorr> отрубит
<skai-falkorr> sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager start && nm-applet &
<skai-falkorr> запустит
<skai-falkorr> alias nm-start='sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager start && nm-applet &'
<skai-falkorr> alias nm-stop='sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop && killall -9 nm-applet'
<skai-falkorr> добавь в .bashrc
<skai-falkorr> и пользуйся алиасами
<HarryShprottey> спасибо
<skai-falkorr> так.пой лимит доброты исчерпан.пора дальше разбираться с приказами минздрава о том, как мы должны работать
<SergeyIT> а мы еще и работать должны? Это же вредно
<skai-falkorr> вы обязаны работать.солнце еще высоко:-Р
<baronos> скучно в крыске
<mortuary> baronos, в крыске радостно и мималистично)
<baronos> вот в г3 минималистично, а тут я замучался по настройкам бегать :D
<SergeyIT> минималистично в консоли
<mortuary> baronos, а у тебя все основной на гш, как он сейчас?  я его уже мильон лет не видел)
<baronos> mortuary: дефолтный почти гш http://goo.gl/7kgYL но это на дебиан, он тут работает просто :D
<SergeyIT> мрачно
<mortuary> подскажите, есть потоковое аудио на сайте, как бы мне его записать?
<baronos> я сломал панель в крысе :D
<chapt> mortuary flashgot?
<mortuary> chapt, не, там онлайн вещает через какой то флеш плеер
<smaiqq> ребят, кто работал с ubuntu netbook remix?
<smaiqq> подскажите, как оно вообще
<smaiqq> есть живые?
<mortuary> так оно вроде не живое, нет?
<smaiqq> что в твоем понятии "оно"?
<smaiqq> ось?
<_d4vid> смаикк - geteasypeasy.com
<skai-falkorr> mortuary: открываешь инспект элемент в хроме
<skai-falkorr> идешь во вкладку нетворк
<SergeyIT> полный ремикс с ним
<skai-falkorr> обновляешь страничко
<smaiqq> ну
<skai-falkorr> получаешь кучу подгружаемых ресурсов, среди которых будет видеофайл, который передается плееру.и ссылка на файл
<skai-falkorr> затем wget сцылошко
<skai-falkorr> ...
<skai-falkorr> ПРОФИТ
<skai-falkorr> mortuary: ток ссылку всю. включая все куковые & и прочий шлак
<skai-falkorr> вгету ее кормить с помощью кавычек
<skai-falkorr> иначе разложит
<smaiqq> подскажите, что за зверь то изипизи
<smaiqq> как энергопотребляемость, оперативность
<smaiqq> дизайн
<mortuary> skai-falkorr, а ое его запишет, он в живую откуда то стримится
<skai-falkorr> mortuary: лайв поток.... скорми ссылку (как получить - сказано выше) не вгет,а влц и скажи влц вести запись потока
<skai-falkorr> но ты уверен, что там лайв, а не запись?
<mortuary> skai-falkorr, да уверен
<mortuary> skai-falkorr, сейчас попробую
 * skai-falkorr решил узнать, что такое гангнам стайл. раз уж планет убунту в твиттере шутит про него
 * skai-falkorr напуган и хочет сесть в душ, обняв колени, поплакать, после того, как посмотрел, что такое гангнам стайл
<baronos> skai-falkorr: тебе далеко ходить и не надо, чтоб лечили от гангнам стайл ;)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: я уже дома.так что уже далеко
<baronos> хехе, а я на работу хочу, там мегафон инет ловит хорошо :D
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а у меня на работе обычный инет есть:)
<skai-falkorr> вафельный
<skai-falkorr> во
<skai-falkorr> гномозащитник
<skai-falkorr> почему эмпати 3.6 стала таким гумном?
<skai-falkorr> 3.4 была отлична
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я еще не глядел её, в лайф образе не открылась, ссылалась на ошибку
<skai-falkorr> в ней теперь отображаются аватарки размером 48*48 в списке контактов
<skai-falkorr> их низя убрать.
<skai-falkorr> низя уменьшить
<skai-falkorr> теперь контакт лист просто гигантский
<mortuary> skai-falkorr, ссылку дернул, поток в vlc запустил, а как это дело записат не пойму)
<baronos> я бы вот дизайнера ритмбокса на кол посадил бы
<skai-falkorr> и широкий.стянешь узким - он при первой ощибке сразу расширяется обратно
<skai-falkorr> mortuary: там в влц было
<skai-falkorr> mortuary: где точно не скажу. но я так делал
<skai-falkorr> baronos: и теперь при разрыве связи он уходит в глухую ошибку "статус сет то оффлайн". сколько не жми онлайн, сколько не меняй статусы - он тупит и выдает ошибку подключения по этой причине
<skai-falkorr> приходится отрубать в аккаунтах и включать обратно, чтобы подключился
<skai-falkorr> но если это может быть ошибка GOA (они все аккаунты перевели в ГОА, и только там теперь их добавлять), то внешний вид - катастрофа
<mortuary> говорит не хватает libavcodec, не подскажите как пакетик называется?
<skai-falkorr> ты не поверишь
<mortuary> ааа... libavcodec-extra-52
<mortuary> оно же?)
<skai-falkorr> лучше просто без экстра
<mortuary> skai-falkorr, ты не поверишь но он говорит что его нет в репах)
<skai-falkorr> просто либавкодек52
<skai-falkorr> кстати, как ты влц ставил?
<skai-falkorr> оно ж зависит от либавкодек
<skai-falkorr> mortuary: Оо
<mortuary> skai-falkorr, вот только что поставил через центр приложений) сейчас покажу что он ругает
<skai-falkorr> оно в main репе же
<skai-falkorr> оно в самом основном репе
<skai-falkorr> как его там может не быть?тока если ты ставил какое то ппа с более новой версией и там больше нет пакета
<skai-falkorr> baronos: мне иногда нравится ошибка соединения в эмпати. другая. там пишет "no reason specified"
<smaiqq> ребят, кто подскажет как восстановить фс на ноуте, без вскрытия?
<skai-falkorr> типо ошбка у меня. тупо без причины
<skai-falkorr> smaiqq: gparted
<smaiqq> он не включается, даже безопасный режим
<smaiqq> и отладка ядра
<skai-falkorr> и?
<andrex> с лифки
<smaiqq> нету лайва
<andrex> и другого компа нет?
<skai-falkorr> gparted должен помочь
<skai-falkorr> так у тя ливка не запускается?
<skai-falkorr> скачай лайв
<smaiqq> на втором ноуте нет сидирома, скачивал на флеху
<smaiqq> в биосе ставил приоретит на юсб
<smaiqq> не запускается
<smaiqq> пробовал новую ось установить - зависает вначале
<smaiqq> кажется дырка в харде, ноуту месяца нет
<andrex> по гарантии меняй и всё
<mortuary> skai-falkorr, он у меня походу кодировщик хочет http://img.leprosorium.com/1570549
<smaiqq> был куплен в другом городе
<smaiqq> нет возможности
<smaiqq> была идея прокрутить хард на пк, где скорость вращения больше
<smaiqq> но руки из жопы, боюсь вскрывать
<andrex> как записал на флешку ?
<smaiqq> образ
<andrex> как?
<andrex> а не что
<smaiqq> форматнул, скинул
<andrex> unetbotin в зубы и пиши если винда
<smaiqq> спасибо
<skai-falkorr> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<skai-falkorr> mortuary: и все
<smaiqq> ещё вопрос, кто-нибудь RocketDock юзал?
<mortuary> оу, сколько у меня теперь мелкомягких шрифтов)
<mortuary> skai-falkorr, вроде понеслась
 * smaiqq slaps andrex around a bit with a large trout
<skai-falkorr> andrex: он тебя перед уходом шлепнул чем то большим и странным?
<andrex> и вонючим
<chapt> форелью вроде как
<andrex> надеюсь она не сушеная... а то последние мозги выбьет
<skai-falkorr> ненавижу planet ubuntu
<smaiqq> Записал через твой софт, андрекс
<smaiqq> в биосе поставил приоритет на FDD
<smaiqq> а грузит обычную винду
<smaiqq> пытался изипизи установить
<skai-falkorr> а причем тут fdd и влешка?
<andrex> чего эт он мой то
<smaiqq> usb fdd
<skai-falkorr> Оо
<smaiqq> ну рекомендованный тобой\
<skai-falkorr> и причем тут FDD?
<smaiqq> а что надо было ставить то?
<smaiqq> usb hdd 2.0?
<skai-falkorr> наступило то время и то поколение, которое никогда не видело флоповодов и не знает, что это такое
<smaiqq> флоппи - дискета?
<andrex> usb flash drive
<andrex> а дискета это дискета
<smaiqq> у меня только
<smaiqq> hdd usb hdd usb fdd usb dcrom
<andrex> и как ты на флопик умудрился образ в 20,700,4000мб запихать?
<andrex> попробуй usb hdd
<smaiqq> образ 1 гб весит
<smaiqq> хватит троллировать, понял, ступил
<skai-falkorr> andrex: ты где образ в 207 миллионов мегабайт нашел?
<skai-falkorr> 207 террабайт образ
<skai-falkorr> windows 190?
<skai-falkorr> или nero 12?
<andrex> skai-falkorr: )
<andrex> skai-falkorr: эт я разделил разные запятыми
<andrex> это образ флешки с драйверами на неё
<smaiqq> andrex: если я не ошибаюсь, usb hdd - внешний хард
<andrex> smaiqq: ну я надеюсь что флешку он определил как хард, а если нет то не повезло
<smaiqq> не повезло с отсутствием установки бута с флеша?
<skai-falkorr> флешки в биосе обычно в хдд ордер прячутся. вместе с хардом.и идут вторыми.надо просто зайти в выбор жесткого для загрузки и выбрать флешку
<skai-falkorr> она должна быть уже вставлена
<andrex> кстати да
<smaiqq> сейчас попробую, отпишусь о результатах, если смогу
<skai-falkorr> кстати, о windows 190... вышла systemd 190
<smaiqq> а дрова и прочая поебистика останутся, если я ставлю новую ось, не форматировав диск?
<andrex> smaiqq: не ругайся
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user smaiqq 86400 не ругайся
<skai-falkorr> andrex: бот говорит красивей
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а каким боком это к убунту?)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а вдруг сюда вместо апстарта впихают
<vladgobelen> ааа.. бывает
<skai-falkorr> проспорит марк однажды, и будем системд жрать
<baronos> такой крыско получился http://itmages.ru/image/view/685114/49c7d711 :D
<skai-falkorr> у тя реальная зависимость от гномощели
<baronos> угу))
<baronos> потому что она удобная
<skai-falkorr> ни разу
<skai-falkorr> но у тя зависимость
<skai-falkorr> док сбоку как в гноморасширении
<skai-falkorr> черная панель
<skai-falkorr> часы ближе к спередине
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: кому-то и винда удобная..
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34901 оО
<baronos> г2 конечно удобней в 100 раз крысы. это ппц какой
<skai-falkorr> https://launchpad.net/~alex-p/+archive/notesalexp-quantal
<skai-falkorr> baronos: держи
<skai-falkorr> дедбиф с поддержкой гтк3
<skai-falkorr> _d4vid: добавить ШОК!!1!ВИДИО!!!
<_d4vid> ?
<skai-falkorr> и заголовок станет еще точнее
<skai-falkorr> желтизна во всю рубашку в заголовке
<skai-falkorr> они ни разу не монетизируют. они добавляют амазоновский магаз в довесок к убунту ван магазу. и выносят две иконки на ланчер
<skai-falkorr> это все.а заголовок то навертели.
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> ну видимо автор пожизненый гентушник)
<_d4vid> *автор перевода..
<baronos> skai-falkorr: зараза ты :D я тут со своей недо скоростью кое как докачал *.деб дедбифа, и ты подсовываешь мне ппа этот :D
<skai-falkorr> желтушник он пожизненный
<skai-falkorr> давай не будем оскорблять этих, несомненно, достойных в обычной жизни людей
<skai-falkorr> хоть и упоротых
<skai-falkorr> baronos: там тебе ток один пакет скачать
<skai-falkorr> два, если быть точнее
<_d4vid> скай ты перешёл на 12.10?
<skai-falkorr> ибо зависимости
<skai-falkorr> _d4vid: агай
<_d4vid> и как?
<skai-falkorr> нормально. не считая бага месы 9 и интеловских дров, но это поправят
<_d4vid> ясно ^
<_d4vid> а я боюсь багов )
<baronos> или бОгов?
<_d4vid> ошибок
<baronos> а разве крысе дедбиф гтк3 надо?
<skai-falkorr> у человека инсектофобия
<skai-falkorr> он багов боится
<skai-falkorr> baronos: думаш она застряла в гтк2?когда его перестали развивать?
<_d4vid> :)
<baronos> :)
<_d4vid> баранос а что у тебя интернет такой слабый?
<andrex> не прокачал в свое время
<skai-falkorr> хотяяя
<skai-falkorr> крыса 4.10 не юзает гтк3
 * baronos еще раз прочитал проклятие baronos в сторону Ростелеком Юг
<skai-falkorr> тока темы движок есть
<andrex> baronos: прошепчи мне его, тож буду читать
<skai-falkorr> а 4.12 может быть будет в обсуждении на использование гтк3
<skai-falkorr> они там чтото не могут его переписать
<skai-falkorr> ооооообоже.
<skai-falkorr> andrex: не говори про шепот.у меня кошак сча "прошептал"...ужжжжс
<andrex> )
<baronos> чую мате поселится у меня скоро
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: уж с дедбифом то вообще не проблема - заюзай свой интерфейс который нужно и все..
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ага. music.google.com заюзал - и вот тебе дедбиф с твоим интерфейсом
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это через браузер чтоли?
<baronos> или ритмбокс
<skai-falkorr> ну хочешь - через плагины к плеерам. но какая разница через что, если браузер все равно открыт практически всегда
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Разница большая.. элементы управления должны быть удобными, да и дедбиф отвязан от тулкитов
<skai-falkorr> ты не поверишь. гугл мюзик тож не привязан к тулкитам
<skai-falkorr> а уж управление - нажать кнопку плей, выбрав плейлист любимый...это, наверное, очень сложно
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: к браузеру привязано
<vladgobelen> небось еще и к хромиуму
<vladgobelen> We're sorry. The Google Play music player is currently only available in the United States.
<vladgobelen> лол
<skai-falkorr> хммм
 * skai-falkorr выглянул в окно
<skai-falkorr> алтай....
 * skai-falkorr запустил гугл мюзик и включил ac\dc
<skai-falkorr> хммм
<skai-falkorr> чтото странное. нас сша завоевали?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Возможно..
<skai-falkorr> скорее бы, пока ютюб не закрыли, прикрываясь "защитой от экстремизма"
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/1348230055.png
<skai-falkorr> минутку
<skai-falkorr> инет штормит
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а дедбиф отвязан от тулкитов и может хоть в консоли
<skai-falkorr> мы точно не в канзасе, с таким то интернетом
<vladgobelen> этим и хорош.. ну и играет все что скажешь..
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: на самом деле в канзасе интернет не сильно лучше.
<vladgobelen> если вообще лучше
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: гигабитка
<vladgobelen> Смотря где
<vladgobelen> ну да ладно..
<skai-falkorr> да уже почти весь канзас успел подписаться под фибер
<skai-falkorr> так что там гигабитка во все поля
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А у вас там какие тарифы?
<skai-falkorr> у нас? пару мегабит за счастье считаешь
<andrex> vladgobelen: ты в прошлом походу живеш http://goo.gl/eVWl6
<skai-falkorr> глубинка жеж
<skai-falkorr> http://storage4.static.itmages.com/i/12/0921/h_1348229658_7763300_3f935a2eee.png
<vladgobelen> andrex: На самом деле я живу в будущем.
<vladgobelen> andrex: У меня уже ваше "завтра" почти
<andrex> ну насчёт будущего я незнаю, но на месяца так 3 ты в прошлом, так как google music когда тестировался был только для сша
<skai-falkorr> andrex: а че ты музычку то не загнал?
<andrex> а зачем? я его пока не юзаю
<buharin> правильна ли это "приготовить вид магазина" имею в виду как всередине выглядет
<vladgobelen> andrex: 22 сентября?
<vladgobelen> andrex: 2014 год?
<vladgobelen> andrex: Планета Земля?
<skai-falkorr> buharin: а зачем его готовить? сырым употребляй
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты в курсе, что завтрашний день не в 2014 году?
<buharin> я не русский
<skai-falkorr> buharin: скажи по буржуйски
<andrex> vladgobelen: угу, а ты не знал чтоль? xD
<skai-falkorr> с контекстом
<buharin> не знаю как перевести
<skai-falkorr> andrex: дык хоть как бекап музыки
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM4O593Pzm4
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а что там?
<vladgobelen> buharin: "обустроить магазин внутри"
<andrex> skai-falkorr: ну да, интернет появится с нормальной исходящей скоростью зделаю
<vladgobelen> как то так
<buharin> спасиба
<[Raiden]> рассказ про синтезатор АНС и в конце звучание
<[Raiden]> возможно первый в мире синтезатор
<skai-falkorr> ясно
<[Raiden]> русский
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: У кого завтрашний, а у кого и сегодняшний
<skai-falkorr> тобиш это а эн эс? а не а эш си?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: завтрашний - это 22 сентября 2012 года
<[Raiden]> да
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это у тебя
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а у тебя там олимпиада скоро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как защитить убунту от завтрашней вспышки на солнце?
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: удалить сегодня и поставить послезавтра
<TNH> ыыы
<andrex>  wolfe.freenode.net :Friday September 21 2012 -- 12:21:39 +00:00
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: А убунту уже и от вспышек умирает? До чего техника дошла..
<andrex> так што завтра 22
<[Raiden]> накрой собой
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: как вариант - люминивая шапочка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: все помрет что не закопать 22 сентября 2012 года на солнце произойдет вспышка такой силы, что все электронные приборы на Земле выйдут из строя
<skai-falkorr> оооо. круто:)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: Клетки фарадея достаточно будет?
<vladgobelen> andrex: Ну это для сервера. А у нас уже
<skai-falkorr> очередной конец света, который не произойдет
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: у тебя часы сбились
<skai-falkorr> еще сегодня:) спроси у людей:)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: если он не произойдет, предсказания забудутся в течение пары минут.. И всегда можно будет новое предсказать
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: они у меня на 10 минут спешат
<JohnDoe_71Rus> завтра не существует. утром просыпаюсь, думаю завтра. а оказывается сегодня :(
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: нельзя уже новое предсказывать.тут на сотни тысяч лет уже распланировано. в календаре нет свободного места
<buharin> vladgobelen, Менеджеру салона или управляющий магазином?
<buharin> как правильна?
<[Raiden]> у военных есть защищенные от эмп компы. Вымрет только сохо рынок и бизнес.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: да легко - "Я пророк и на меня снизошло озарение. Конец света будет на шестой срок президенства путина."
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: которые на лампах или которые на процах интел ))
<vladgobelen> buharin: Какие функции у него?
<[Raiden]> А мы то уж думали когда ромни станет президентом
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: фе.у путина будет только 4 срок.
<buharin> сам не знаю
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: да разные наверное
<buharin> ладно
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: на эльбрусах наверное
<skai-falkorr>  через полгода он изменит конституционный строй и перепишет конституцию, чтобы президента выбирали пожизненно
<skai-falkorr> и на четвертый срок до смерти пойдет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: прикинь что будет если упадут бизнес машинки на бирже
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А если шестого не будет, то всегда можно сказать, что судьба меня испугалась и не сделала его шестым. Или что он испугался итд итп
<vladgobelen> buharin: менеджер - подчиненный. Управляющий - директор магазина.
<vladgobelen> buharin: В России
<[Raiden]> Не знаю. Голод, революции, битва за ресурсы... Может начнется что-нить типа фильма Mad Max
<[Raiden]> Так что  берегите компутеры , они важны )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: да ладно. паникующие американцы дадут предупредительный залп по китатцам. им ответит весь мир.и будет фоллаут
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: он и по текущей конституции может сколько угодно сроков поиметь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: зачем переписывать конституцию если ее можно отменить и назначить себя царем всея руси
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Сейчас же он на третьем сроке
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: так что собирай крышечки от бутылок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> текс. всем бай. пора до дому
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: крышечки это вымысел
<skai-falkorr> крышечки - это будущее
<skai-falkorr> ЕРЕТИК!
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это лишь для игры, так проще
 * skai-falkorr замотался в синюю куртку с желтыми цифрами 13 на ней
<vladgobelen> а будущее это оружие, патроны
<baronos> skai-falkorr: "кошачьи лапки" не забудь
<skai-falkorr> он не верит в нашу прелесть, он не верит в крышечки
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А ты знал, что Фоллаут 2 есть нативный? ;)
<skai-falkorr> знал
<skai-falkorr> и первый тож
<vladgobelen> о как)
<vladgobelen> ну ладно)
<vladgobelen> еще и юнити портировали на линукс
<skai-falkorr> тактикса не хватает.иногда хочется просто пострелять в фоллауте
<vladgobelen> а я все взял и пропустил
<skai-falkorr> юнити вроде изначально писалось кроссплатформенное
<skai-falkorr> чай не обжектив си и кокоа, чтобы не получилось гпл код портировать
<[Raiden]> *у нас на эльбрусах, а у сша на амд наверное - они имели контракты с военными
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> хотя я не уверен, что юнити под гпл, но не мог сдержаться, чтобы не плюнуть в обжектив си
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://unity3d.com/unity/4/?unity4 вон вроде
<vladgobelen> август 2012 только
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: это у сша нашли китайские чипы с закладками для взлома?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: эт выход 4 версии
<vladgobelen> ↑ Официальная информация о поддержке GNU/Linux на сайте Unity  (англ.) (28 August 2012).
<[Raiden]> А да, и китайское у нихх есть
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну это офф.а так было и до 4 версии
<skai-falkorr> его еще в фф4 под 10.10 пускали игрушки на юнити энжин
<vladgobelen> ну, я же говорю - все упустил)
<skai-falkorr> жизнь проходит мимо...
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: я вот сейчас майнкрафт смотрю.. эх, такая концепция, вот как можно было все взять и так погано реализовать?
<skai-falkorr> отлично реализовали
<skai-falkorr> по крайней мере к релизу. что сча навертели - смотрю со стыдом
<vladgobelen> да ну ты брось
<vladgobelen> одно животное, один камень, одно оружие
<vladgobelen> это бред
<skai-falkorr> эммм
<skai-falkorr> че?
<skai-falkorr> там куча зверушек
<skai-falkorr> куча блоков
<vladgobelen> угу угу..
<skai-falkorr> ружо разное есть
<vladgobelen> Поиграй в ДФ, поймешь что такое "куча блоков"
<skai-falkorr> зачаровывать можно
<vladgobelen> если бы ДФ визуализацию как в майнкрафте - было бы идеально
<chapt> а грабить корованы нельзя
<vladgobelen> в ДФ можно..
<skai-falkorr> если бы, да кабы, да во рту рослиб грибы, это был бы не рот, а уж целый огород:)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: теоретически можно сделать.. Я посмотрел моды - все меняется, при желании
<skai-falkorr> http://i.imgur.com/W8NNs.png
<vladgobelen> Переведи?
<skai-falkorr> должна ли кнопуська сворачивания быть вертикальной
<skai-falkorr> ну типо вбок прячут окна
<skai-falkorr> в юнити
<skai-falkorr> о
<vladgobelen> мда))
<skai-falkorr> вконтакту вынесли ПРЕДУПРЕЖДЕНИЕ. за невинность мусульман.а ютюб сразу закрыть решили, хотя он и предлагает блокировать фильм для стран, где этот фильм вне закона
<baronos> skai-falkorr: у тебя щас empathy 3.5.92?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: последняя
<skai-falkorr> хз какая
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А вот задумайся, почему блокируют для всех, а не для тех, кого что-то оскорбляет? Ведь не так сложно сделать списки "недовольных" и просто по заявлению для них блокировать.
<[Raiden]> на случай завтрашнего конца... Был рад пообщаться. )
<Kyshtynbai> какова конца ещё?
<skai-falkorr> о.яндекс решил последовать примеру гугла и платить за уязвимости
<skai-falkorr> правда жлобствует
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: http://osoznanie.org/1275-2012-god-uchenye-solnce-pogubit-zemlyu-22-sentyabrya-2012-goda.html
<skai-falkorr> от 100 до 1000 баксов всего
<skai-falkorr> хотя гугл бывало и по пятерке платил
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Они еще и "свой браузер" хотят запилить)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: у них уже есть
<skai-falkorr> яндекс.браузер или как его там
<skai-falkorr> хромиум, если честно
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: То вроде фф раньше был с их панельской.. Раньше
<skai-falkorr> о.а если я в яндекс.браузер найду уязвимость - мне заплатят сразу и в яше и в гугле?
<vladgobelen> сейчас может и в хромиум панельку пихают
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты точно все пропустил
<skai-falkorr> не тока.еще поменяли сплеши и иконку.ну в общем попов не дремлет, работая в яше
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: дичь какая)
<skai-falkorr> Google за информацию о "дыре" предлагает приз в размере от ста до двадцати тысяч долларов.
<skai-falkorr> в 20 раз больше за чтото серьезное можно срубить
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: понятно..
<Kyshtynbai> Автономные энергосистемы в больницах проработают три дня, затем остановятся - то есть электростанции откажуть сразу, а генераторы, стало быть, не откажут? чото сомнительно
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: я говорил про потребление памяти в новом фф?
<vladgobelen> интересно с хромиумом сравнит бы.. но так лениво ставитьб
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: а как дизельный генератор откажет?изменятся законы физики и двс вместе с индукцией станут мифом?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://bash.im/quote/418429
<skai-falkorr> о.вспомнил.я хотел комикс в телефон кинуть
<Kyshtynbai> skai-falkorr: генератор сам по себе может не откажет, а аппаратура отвалицца
<skai-falkorr> ну с этим то никто и не спорит
<vladgobelen> Заряд плазмы, извергнутый нашей звездой, парализует все электрические сети и все то, что работает от электричества.
<vladgobelen> о да.... быстрее бы
<vladgobelen> Никто не погибнет, и последствия солнечной атаки проявятся не сразу. Но престанет поступать питьевая вода, отключатся бензоколонки, перестанут функционировать нефте- и газопроводы.
<vladgobelen> бугага... Они что, пишут мемуары: "Будни владивостока"?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: никто не погибнет?да весь воллстрит выбросится из окон, когда биржи умрут
<vladgobelen> гыыы.. туда и дорога
<skai-falkorr> затем начнется пара воин за ресурсы, когда мировая экономика будет в жопе
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: То цитата была с того сайта
<vladgobelen> они там жгут неподецки
<skai-falkorr> нууу я предпочитаю не читать такой бред:)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а я в начало заглянул
<[Raiden]> если  воллстрит выбросится, то это будет скорее начало нового мира, чем конец света
<[Raiden]> более хорошего
<andrex> или 3я мировая
<[Raiden]> опровержение http://uainfo.censor.net.ua/heading/public/44655-otkuda-vzyalas-informaciya-o-konce-sveta-21-22-sentyabrya.html
<baronos> хорош уже про конец света, я хром еще не докачал :(
<vladgobelen> baronos: ты его еще собрать попробуй
<baronos> да я не ОСь, мне бы браузер скачать
<andrex> его это навепно про браузер, только я не видел исходников хрома, только хромиума, либо видел но забыл
<andrex> р*
<vladgobelen> baronos: Ну и я про браузер..
<vladgobelen> собери его и узнаешь что такое лаги
<baronos> а где исходники хрома найти?
<vladgobelen> а, ну да, я про хромиум
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/635538/
<[Raiden]> не про конец
<andrex> фух, а я думал что склероз опять...
<andrex> у меня
<[Raiden]> баян наверное, но кину http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34901
<[Raiden]> если возможность будет легко удаляться, то ок
<[Raiden]> в прочем мне не так важно, как пользователю К
<andrex> к знакит консоли)
<andrex> ч
<[Raiden]> Ну и такое бывает, называет konsole
<[Raiden]> тся
<andrex> http://goo.gl/EH4Rh
<artus> ацкий изврат
<[Raiden]> а я такие хочу, которые слева http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0921/h_1348238248_4747452_b09dc594e3.jpeg
<[Raiden]> интеграл, беларусь
<baronos> есть у кого песенка Rolf otto﻿ Rogalla - Do it babe ? :)
<[Raiden]> Fedora 18, which is codenamed the "Spherical Cow"
<[Raiden]> yt pyfk
<[Raiden]> не знал
<[Raiden]> Spherical Gnome тоже подошло бы
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE4NzI
<tech-desk> А как же котейка? Котейка круче коров,тем более в вакууме
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1210_filesystems&num=2
<[Raiden]> экст4 хорошо смотрится. Жаль не такой фичастый как  бтр
<[Raiden]> я всетаки поставлю 12.10 на бтр. )
<[Raiden]> и на 3 странице он кое-где лучше
<andrex> на виртуалку?
<[Raiden]> нет, в живую, когда релиз выйдет.
<[Raiden]> Виртуалка уменя уже есть с бтр
<[Raiden]> надо попробовать ещё 1 сделать, выбрал опции сжатия ещё до установки
<[Raiden]> выбрать
<artus> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<korvin>  amigo, o_O'
<korvin> amigo: арчек надоел? =)
<andrex> ?!
<Kyshtynbai> якись обновления прилшли, ребутнуться просят.
<[Raiden]> в 12.10 есть пакет apt-btrfs-snapshots
<[Raiden]> работает http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0921/h_1348248207_8591037_a25043a2c5.png
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: с восстановлением снэпшотов ок все?
<[Raiden]> ещё не пробовал, первый опыт. Сча поем и восстановлю )
<teddyp1cker> устанавливаются\удаляются пакеты
<[Raiden]> восстановление работает той же утилитой со скриншота. Путем смены дефотного субволюмес  на снапшот. Пишет дефолт изменился, перезагрузитесь.
<[Raiden]> короче мне понравилось, буду в октябре переезжать на бтр
<[Raiden]> сжатие, дефраг, снапшоты. Кому нужен этот экст
<deniska> [Raiden]: а екст нужен чтобы данные в сохранности были (:
<deniska> и чтоб читалось где угодно
<[Raiden]> где есть ядро линукс, там бтр читается.
<teddyp1cker>  а если я что то такое сломаю что у меня загрузка не пойдет
<teddyp1cker> там ведь будет возможность через режим восстановления восстановиться ?
<[Raiden]> загрузишся с лайва и сделаеш ьпереключение на прошлый снапшот и всё пойдет
<teddyp1cker> ок
<teddyp1cker> звучит все очень клево, думаю перееду со следующим обновленим дистра
<[Raiden]> можеш ькак я попробовать в виртуалке сначала.
<teddyp1cker> снэпшоты как-то экспортируются?
<[Raiden]> можно переключатьяся на любой или монтировать любой и доставать что надо
<[Raiden]> или бекапить
<deniska> [Raiden]: на моём роутере ядро линукс, прочтёт? (:
<[Raiden]> а оно тебе надо?
<[Raiden]> п осети прочтет )
<[Raiden]> единственное с винды наверное не прочесть. Н ос неё и экст4 не очень то удобно читать. Это можно решить виртуалкой.
<[Raiden]> линукс, общие папки
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> ещё при преключении остается прошлое состояние. Можно вернутся  либ оудалить уже потом.
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0921/h_1348250653_3009016_2ed105ec9c.png
<mintz> Вечер добрый
<tagezi> всем привет )
<mintz> tagezi: йоу
<tagezi> кто-будь знает аудио проигрыватель с поддержкой сетевых папок?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. Возможно есть смысл монтировать шары и указывать их плейеру в качестве источников
<[Raiden]> и всё
<tagezi> возможно
<[Raiden]> http://askubuntu.com/questions/136558/adding-a-network-folder-to-clementine-library
<[Raiden]> тут тоже самое предложили.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо, попробую покапать в эту сторону )
<baronos> gnome disk utility 3.6, первое обнолвение гном3,6 :D
<[Raiden]> вижу 3 варианта развития событий. 1. там что-то вырезали, 2. там изменили дизайн , 3. самыое невероятное - что-то добавили.
<teddyp1cker> мне на кде не хватает этой штуки
<teddyp1cker> можно мышкой образ снимать и прочее
<teddyp1cker> очень хорошая штука
<teddyp1cker> llvm тоже там можно рулить
<[Raiden]> это ты про что?
<teddyp1cker> гномовую утилиту disks
<[Raiden]> а.. ясно
<[Raiden]> palimpsest
<[Raiden]> ставь её в кде
<teddyp1cker> хотелось бы родную, на qt и с какой-нибудь интеграцией c kde)
<[Raiden]> партишен менеджер поставляемый с кубунтой умеет делать имиджи
<[Raiden]> но эту утилиту он не заменит
<teddyp1cker> да мне dd не лень
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0921/h_1348252855_9226360_1c31f2a2e2.png
<[Raiden]> да ну, это какая-то ерунда. если тебе нравится программа, использовать дд только потому, что она на другом тулките...
<[Raiden]> я бы так не смог )
<[Raiden]> я 2 + лет был пользователем гнома и ставил софт который мне казался лучшим. Сча делаю так же, только в кде.
<[Raiden]> так может и не стоит делать если мало ресурсов, например нетбук или компутер 2003 года выпуска...
<[Raiden]> но в других случаях так делать стоит
 * deniska ставит софт на любом тулките до тех пор, пока 
<deniska> это не кделибс
<deniska> а на скрине клон гпартеда :3
<[Raiden]> ну чтож, кто-то берет обет молчания, кто-то безбрачия. А кто-то игнорирует кделибс. Каждому своё.
<[Raiden]> ))
<deniska> гетека весит 15 метров, кути весит 15 метров, кделибс весит 150 (:
<deniska> БЛОАТВРЬ
<deniska> тьфу
<deniska> БЛОАТВАРЬ
<artus> @kban deniska 86400 прощай
<_d4vid> :)
<artus> хм, чето я как то и не помню гномодискоутилиту, скрин с ней покажите ))
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0921/h_1348253435_4699902_442f3b515b.png - моя первая убунта и сразу же амарок )
<[Raiden]> и чего-то как-то не мешало жить. Даже помогало.
<[Raiden]> artus: palimpsest раньше звалась, шапковцы написали. Тестить винты умеет, смарт показывать и разделы создавать
<artus> [Raiden], ну я понял уже как оно зоветцо , спс
<[Raiden]> а скриншоты в гугле )
<artus> http://habrahabr.ru/post/151938/
<_d4vid> куда россия катится?
<SergeyIT> куда и всегда
<[Raiden]> in space
<tagezi> artus: за что тебе нравиться смплеер?
<artus> мммм, играед хд без тупняков)
<tagezi> а из сетевой папки тормозит жутко почемуто (
<artus> ну так может в сторону сети смотреть надо?
<tagezi> не, влс играет идеально
<artus> забей буфер побольше если тупит
<tagezi> сеть на половину пуста
<tagezi> на 2\3 если точно пуста )
<artus> tagezi, ага, ты ка кее наполовину пустую определил то? )))
<tagezi> ну, она же локальная, я вижу что тут двигается ))
<artus> один поток  в 4те метра или 100500 потоков сумарно в мегабит? ))
<tagezi> ну, 3,5 возможный пропуск, а грузиться всего на 1-1,2
<artus> вайвай?
<tagezi> угу
<artus> вайвай ваааще не показатель ниразу нивчем )
<tagezi> а то что влс не тупит тоже не показаьель? )
<tagezi> т*
<artus> а уж гипотетические 2\3 сети
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANmN887eieo старик жжот ^^
<artus> tagezi, в влц включен кеш, в смплеере выключен
<tagezi> artus: спасибо, проверю
<tagezi> artus: и всёже на 1/3 ))  потому что файл передаёться со скоростью 3,5 ))
<artus> tagezi, да? а у меня например один форум вааще грузит статику по 10 минут, а тытуб говрит что средняя скорость на него 50 мегабит
<artus> не показатель вааще ниразу)
<artus> tagezi, если у тя битрейд видео 5 метров, то о каких вайвай можно говорить? )
<tagezi> artus: ну, ты же помнишь, я домохозяйка-блондинка ))) поэтому я не учусь, а задаю вопросы, что бы научиться ))
<tagezi> не спорю
<tagezi> нельзя смотреть фильм и сидеть в чате
<artus> можно :D
<tagezi> не понимаю райдена
<tagezi> надо будет почитать про вайфай побольше
<artus> хы, мой ip в блеклисте , гады )
<tagezi> черные списки недобросовестных коммерческих структур? о_О
<shenmue> пыщ
<[Raiden]> в жабере забавный бот нашелся http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0922/h_1348261687_9350493_b8d84cd2be.png
<[Raiden]> shenmue: ку
<shenmue> [Raiden] http://izvestia.ru/news/535724 что скажешь об этом?
<[Raiden]> для рядовых это пройдет незаметно
<shenmue> опера мини работает через прокси и режим турбо. самый простой способ попаасть на запрещенные сайты . вот инетресно как это всё будет?
<shenmue> [Raiden] потому что в инетрнете не рядовые знают о тор и прочим
<SergeyIT>  унас же есть уже / ![Raiden] что лучше кде или гном / 100500 в пользу кде
<[Raiden]> опера есть в апп сторе от этпл. Но они там предупреждают что несет опасность для детей
<[Raiden]> видимо из-за прокси )
<shenmue> у нее принцип работы такой. по другому она работать не будет
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: моё мнение приерно такое, да. И я иногда готов его аргументировать ) Но и только.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], и отвечаешь со скоростью бота )
<[Raiden]> есть ещё ламеры всякие и ещё. траффик в сторону тора можно отследить.
<[Raiden]> можно брать ипы в некий черынй список ,если есть такой траффик
<[Raiden]> а потом думать сажать или нет
<[Raiden]> ))
<shenmue> хм... в роутер можно тор запихнуть? я с ними дела не имел просто знаю для чего они
<[Raiden]> это я не знаю. Тор по сути быстаря сменялка прокси
<[Raiden]> *удобная
<[Raiden]> запретить всё вообще не выйдет. будут слать письма за границу, а там будут вещат ьв сеть
<[Raiden]> вон, голос америки глушили, но кто хотел слушал
<[Raiden]> короче за*тся запрещать. Но кто-то конечно пострадать может. Причем как реально плохие люди, так и хорошие.
<artus> shenmue, забанят сервера оперы и на этом все закончитцо)
<[Raiden]> угу , ихнюю проксю
<[Raiden]> вопсы анонимности в сети флудильная тема. проки и торы там всяие только усложняют поиск, а не исключают его скорее всего.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> прокси*
<artus> shenmue, ну и выпилят корневые сервера тора и тоже будет пичаль)
<[Raiden]> фидо возродим
<[Raiden]> или флоппинет
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> что кроме du может показать размер файла на фс?
<[Raiden]> не сколько он весит, а именно то что я спросил ) т.к. фс сжатая
<shenmue> ls наверное с опциями
<[Raiden]> ls -la покажет размер разжатого файла по идее
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-22
<swex> htop
<bosyi> привет
<bosyi> ребята тут кто то пользуется, либо игрался i2p ?
<vladgobelen> bosyi: прямо сейчас играюсь
<vladgobelen> bosyi: тоже статью прочитал?)
<bosyi> на хабре?
<bosyi> да, прочитал
<vladgobelen> bosyi: забавно, но оно даже работает
<vladgobelen> bosyi: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/1348295149.png
<bosyi> vladgobelen, у меня не открываются *.i2p сайты
<vladgobelen> bosyi: а ты прокси в настройки браузера добавил?
<bosyi> неа
<vladgobelen> добавляй.. Есть два варианта: 1) Чтобы работало 2) Чтобы работало анонимно.
<vladgobelen> Тебе как?
<vladgobelen> bosyi: Первый работает быстро, второй безопасно
<bosyi> для начала первый
<vladgobelen> bosyi: ок, тогда в каталоге i2p  у тебя есть каталог scripts
<bosyi> я установил через репозиторий
<vladgobelen> bosyi: В нем файл. Путь к этому файлу укажи браузеру в качестве авто-настройки проки
<vladgobelen> нууу.. тогда ищи
<vladgobelen> i2pProxy.pac
<vladgobelen> bosyi: второй вариант - указать жестко: 127.0.0.1:4444
<bosyi> а ты через роутер или на прямую?
<vladgobelen> bosyi: тогда будет полная анонимность, даже при переходе по внешним ссылкам (обычного интернета)
<vladgobelen> роутер
<vladgobelen> в роутере нужно указать tcp и udp порт
<bosyi> вот вот я это тоже пока не сделал
<vladgobelen> bosyi: порт узнаешь в настройках сетевых в кабинете
<vladgobelen> или укажешь свой
<bosyi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/686015/d7a6c8cd
<bosyi> здесь?
<bosyi> русский "кабинет " хорошо локализирован?
<vladgobelen> bosyi: Нормально
<vladgobelen> bosyi: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/1348298250.png
<vladgobelen> вот так у меня
<vladgobelen> где в твоем - не в курсе.. нужно указать ip внутренний твоего компа (как его знает роутер) и порт
<bosyi> спасибо
<bosyi> буду изучать
<bosyi> а ты настроив прокси можеш ходить только по i2p сайтам или и по номальным
<bosyi> ?
<vladgobelen> bosyi: я же говорил, два варианта
<vladgobelen> bosyi: В первом ты будешь переходить на нормальные сайты незащищенным и тебя можно отследить
<vladgobelen> bosyi: Во втором ты будешь ходить на них через прокси в германии. Это будет достаточно тормозно, зато анонимно
<bosyi> как посмотреть через консоль куда что распаковывает дебка
<bosyi> хочу найти папку scripts
<Kyshtynbai> Йадро пришло
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, а что за статья на хабре про айтупи, дайте линк, я тоже почитаю ).
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: http://habrahabr.ru/post/151938/
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: а нет.. вот эта http://habrahabr.ru/post/151934/
<Kyshtynbai> данке
<vladgobelen> статья на 80% бредовая, но есть и 20% о которых можно задуматься
<vladgobelen> Особенно на фоне первой ссылки, что я скинул
<Kyshtynbai> совсем уже чокнулись, фхтагнтакте заблокирвали с ютубом в Волгограде
<baronos> как в крысе сделать чтоб он автоматически заходил в ОСь?
<kraaton> Сначала установить пакет autologin
<kraaton> Потом создать и отредактировать файл /etc/sysconfig/autologin
<kraaton> AUTO=yes
<kraaton> USER=username
<kraaton> EXEC=/usr/bin/startx
<baronos> ппц как все сложно
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: ты чо, бросил гномшелл в пользу ксфсе)?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ну если бы на нетбуке не тормозил activities то таб стоял бы гш :D
<baronos> там*
<Kyshtynbai> хехе)
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: хотя крыса отличается у меня только отсутствием обзоз :D
<vladgobelen> bosyi:  http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/1348301366.png гыы
<bosyi> test
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Ну понг, и что?
<bosyi> vladgobelen, что то немогу найти папку скриптс. можеш плиз скинуть файл авто настройки прокси куда то
<vladgobelen> bosyi: ты поиском по системе найди
<bosyi> find i2pProxy.pac ?
<vladgobelen> bosyi: не помню точно как оно работает, так что чтото вроде find / |grep i2pProxy.pac
<baronos> автологин оказался проще, это же ксубунту, тут конфиг лайтдм используется :D
<bosyi> vladgobelen,  нашло. оно идет *.gz. его распаковывать или так можно скормить браузеру?
<vladgobelen> bosyi: эм.. у меня это не архив
<vladgobelen> bosyi: http://pastethis.i2p/show/1925/
<vladgobelen> вот этот файл
<bosyi> спс
<bosyi> так я не могу зайти на i2p
<vladgobelen> ну так заюзай 127.0.0.1:4444 )
<vladgobelen> bosyi: хмм.. странно работает. Иногда быстро, иногда плохо
<bosyi> vladgobelen, сейчас проверим. файл достал. у тебя часом не файрфокс?
<vladgobelen> он самый
<bosyi> как в него скормить файл?
<vladgobelen> bosyi: но i2p тестировал через оперу
<vladgobelen> эм.. сек, гляну
<vladgobelen> bosyi: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/1348303965.png
<vladgobelen> как то так
<vladgobelen> настройки - дополнительно - настройки сети - самое нижнее
<bosyi> фух. наконец - то
<bosyi> спс
<_d4vid> а что за файл?
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: авто-настройка прокси
<_d4vid> ок^
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: там же ссылка выше ;)
<bosyi> хотя нет. теперь я радосно извещен о том что такого сайта нет в моем списке адрессной книги
<vladgobelen> bosyi: Именно. Нужно списки прописать
<_d4vid> сылку я не вижу .. я только что сел за комп )
<vladgobelen> bosyi: http://127.0.0.1:7657/dns вот тут
<vladgobelen> _d4vid:  http://pastethis.i2p/show/1925/
<vladgobelen> bosyi: сек, скину мой список.. хотя я тоже пока только разбираюсьт
<_d4vid> у меня сылка не открылась..
<vladgobelen> bosyi: http://pastethis.i2p/
<vladgobelen> у меня пока что вот так
<vladgobelen> bosyi: я тоже перебрался пока на "первый вариант"..
<vladgobelen> ой
<vladgobelen> bosyi: http://pastethis.i2p/show/1926/
<bosyi> заработало
<vladgobelen> bosyi: но не все.. нужно все-равно разбираться
<vladgobelen> bosyi: rus.i2p глянь обязательно
<vladgobelen> хотя.. не уверен про адрес.. нужно проверить
<bosyi> медленно как то открывает страници. нужно роутер настроить
<bosyi> я этого еще не сделал
<vladgobelen> bosyi: оно когда как..
<vladgobelen> bosyi: Там же все от количества участников зависит.
<vladgobelen> bosyi: У меня лучше всего работает lib.i2p
<vladgobelen> кстати, довольно хороший сервер.. Реально нужный. Ибо обычные вечно кладут
<vladgobelen> bosyi: А да, оно не сразу начинает работать
<vladgobelen> bosyi: Оно должно "разогнаться", найти других "себе подобных". Полный разгон примерно через час после запуска. Ну, если настройки правильные
<vladgobelen> bosyi: Ну и от настроек скорости зависит тоже. Изначально там очень низкая стоит.. Кажется меньше модемной
<vladgobelen> bosyi: http://habrahabr.ru/post/147769/
<bosyi> test
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Есть контакт.
<vak> всем привет
<[Raiden]> Тема попалась
<[Raiden]> В GNOME 3.6 не будет переключения раскладок по Alt-Shift
<vak> Возможно ли оживить love / hate кнопки в Rhythmbox?..
<[Raiden]> В GNOME Bugzilla обнаружен соответствующий баг, где юзеры (преимущественно русскоязычные) хватаются за голову и просят признать баг блокирующим, а девелоперы вяло чешут репу и даже не подтвердили баг. А до релиза, напоминаю, осталась неделя.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: так и не нужно
<[Raiden]> Я например именно так привык и мне нужно.
<[Raiden]> Кому нужно решать за меня что не нужно? ) Не много ли на себя взяли? )
<[Raiden]> в прочем ещё не релиз
<[Raiden]> vak: А что они дают?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: это плохая привычка
<[Raiden]> почти 15 лет была нормальной.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: конечно отсутствие возможности выбора - это плохо, но конкретно эта привычка плохая
<skai-falkorr>  [Raiden] тобиш из списка из трех десятков комбинайий решили убрать одну?
<vak> [Raiden]: настройку на контент. если нажал hate, то тебе не будет подсовываться этот трек опять. и наоборот
<[Raiden]> Позволяля использовать компы не преучиваясь.
<[Raiden]> vak: Хм, ясно
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: эт от ластфм плагина
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ну да
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: в клементин тож подобное есть
<vak> [Raiden]: там с этими кнопками какая-то очередная копирайтная мудотень :-/
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: интересно бы найти дистрибутив, где подобное переключение раскладок используется
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: шиндовс
 * vak не пользуется QWERT-раскладкой
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: [22:26:36] <vladgobelen> [Raiden]: так и не нужно
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: любой
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Там вообще система очень "каменная". Для переключения раскладки можно выбрать только 3 варианта.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Например?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: и? этот тут причем? если ты задаешь вопрос, зачем ты копируешь старый ответ?
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: что бы долго не искать, ubuntu
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: В убунту по умолчанию альт+шифт?
<[Raiden]> можно выбрать при установке другой вариант, но по умолчанию alt+shift
<[Raiden]> да и не только в убунте
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: В убунту и правда альт+шифт по умолчанию?
<[Raiden]> везде
<skai-falkorr> ахз
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Где везде?)
<skai-falkorr> я ставлю англицкую версию.
<[Raiden]> мандрива, опенсусе, во всех топовых дистрах для юзера
<skai-falkorr> а потом добавляю русский язык и переключение по капсу
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Мандрива умерла, суза умерла. Не из-за подобной ли политики?
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: вообще везде, 100% везде , либ оальт+шифт по умолчанию, либо выбор.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ни разу не видел подобного.
<vladgobelen> Везде капс.
<vak> а у меня капс занят и нажимается каждые несколько десятков секунд ;)
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: ты с дубу рухнул? )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Нет. Убунтой и виндой мир не кончается.
<vladgobelen> Да и я удивлен что в убунту альт+шифт. Не помню такого, хотя юзал ее года полтора
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: я начинал свое знакомство с этой ос со слакваре и ред хед. И использовал альт+шифт
<[Raiden]> к дею базед только 5 лет назад пришел
<[Raiden]> ещё вопросы есть?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> по ограничениям мира
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Нет. Зато теперь я знаю еще один параметр "хорошего" дистрибутива.
<_d4vid> желтушниках всё мерешится в глазах)
<[Raiden]> Хороший - это популярный и максимально удобный. Плохой - сложный и с маленьким количеством приверженцев - в моем понимании. Короче говоря если мал окто интересуется, то это лажа.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ок. Винда хорошая.
<[Raiden]> да
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ок, алкоголь, наркотики, сигареты хорошие
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Физ. культура - плохая.
<vladgobelen> Я тебя понял.
<[Raiden]> там + не меньше чем недостатков. И если их знать то они спокойно лечатся. Например вин хп у меня жила  пол десятилетия без переустановки.
<[Raiden]> это плохо?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Я же согласился с тобой.
<[Raiden]> Я не курю. поэтому не знаю с чем ты там согласился
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Значит ты плохой.
<vladgobelen> По твоей же логике
<[Raiden]> Дети понаставят арча или ещё какого-нить андеграунда и учат как жить ) Причем не на своём канале.
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> я за бан желтушника
<_d4vid> всех прочем..
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А я тебя учил?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Я же соглашаюсь с тобой.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: он гентушнег
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: арчеводы тут не выживают:)
<[Raiden]> капс 100% не используется по умолчанию. Я думаю многие согласятся.
<vak> Лучше расскажите как мне вернуть кнопки Love/Hate в Rhythmbox для Last.fm !
<[Raiden]> а.. )
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Они нигде не выживают.. Советую зайти на фринод #archlinux-ru.. Но сразу предупрежу - там не для слабонервных
<skai-falkorr> а зачем?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Там просто эпичная история канала.
<vak> Я ж говорю, у меня капс вообще занят под другие нужды и нажимается каждые несколько десятков секунд
<[Raiden]> vak: Я не в курсе, уменя нет такого плейера.
<baronos> vak: #rhythmbox на сервере gnome
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Года полтора назад там админы банили просто так от пофигизма, даже тех кто никто ничего не писал. Этим заинтересовался один очень очень неразумный человек.
<skai-falkorr> капслок каждые 10 секунд... пишет ЗаБоРчИкОм?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Втерся в доверие, да и забанил всех админов в итоге.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: этот пройдоха был ты?
<vak> baronos: thx
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Захватил власть и превратил канал в такую помойку, что теперь это филиал борделя.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Нет, не я.
<baronos> vak: irc.gnome.org порт 6667
<vak> skai-falkorr: нет. он у меня делает работу типа CTRL
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Больше у арчеводов канала нет вообще.
<[Raiden]> сча будет длинная цитата. Гном видимо продолжает себя улучшать путем облегчения от функционала
<[Raiden]> С удивлением обнаружил, что подробных настроек для клавиатуры больше нет (если помните, там раньше можно было рулить практически любыми XKB Options, например, использовать Scroll Lock LED в качестве индикатора). То, что осталось, переехало в GNOME Control Center →
<[Raiden]>  Keyboard → Shortcuts → Typing. Теперь можно настроить только положение Compose Key и комбинацию для переключения раскладок. Сюрприз! Ни
<baronos> vak: заодно скажи что их дизайнер дятел ;)
<[Raiden]> Ни Alt-Shift, ни Ctrl-Shift, ни Shift-Shift там не работают.
<vak> skai-falkorr: у меня латиница не в QWERT-раскладке, а в neo2
<skai-falkorr> vak: а в этом есть какая-то особая необходимость, или так, выпендреж?
<vak> skai-falkorr: пальцы меньше километров топают по клаве
<skai-falkorr> vak: тобиш ты используешь наиболее редкие клавиши?
<vak> skai-falkorr: не уверен, что понимаю вопрос
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: в латинской раскладке QWERT создана так, чтобы печатать было наиболее неудобно
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это русскую уже делали нормально
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: хммм...
<skai-falkorr> хмммм
<skai-falkorr> хотя да
<skai-falkorr> чет я чаще читаю на английском, чем пишу
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это тоже довольно эпичная история.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Когда еще были печатные машинки первые, они были довольно плохого качества
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: девушки печатали на них, учились и в итоге клавиши ломались от скорости печатания
<[Raiden]> мне лично кверти достаточно удобна. А рууская вообще ок. Если пройти курс какой-нить соло на клавиатуре то становитя вполне понятно почему быквы стоят именно так.
<vak> http://neo-layout.org/ -- поводите мышкой над прямоугольниками со словами Ebene 1 -- Ebene 6 для обзора регистров
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: да даже если не проходя
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: В итоге были заказаны машинки с таким расположем клавишь, чтобы печатать было искусственно сложнее. Для замедления
<vladgobelen> в итоге та раскладка прижилась
<skai-falkorr> просто много печатая, смотри на те, которые блестят от того, что уже отполировались
<vak> vladgobelen: +1
<[Raiden]> кстати знаю програмку такого же плана, правда на qt - ktouch
<vak> vladgobelen: кст говорят не клавиши ломались, а молоточки пересекались не успевая лечь на исходное место приводя к ошибкам, в которых девушки не были виноваты
<vladgobelen> да это пофигу
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> У 1 знакомого хранилась печатная машинка механическая. Молоточки и правда застревали порой в верхнем положении.
<skai-falkorr> я в детстве учился печатать на печатной машинке
<[Raiden]> А на 1 месте где я работал уже была тоже совеская но электрическая. По крайней мере силу прикладывать для нажатия уже не надо было.
<skai-falkorr> такая няшка была.я узнал о существовании копирки
<vladgobelen> угу.. я тоже на ней впервые печатал
<vladgobelen> на механической
<skai-falkorr> ну у меня она была не первая
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: у них звук хороший..
 * artus имеет в заначке ятрань :D
<skai-falkorr> первой была денди с клавой.но там я не печатал
<[Raiden]> вообещ всё это привычки. ) И кстати некоторые используют ктрл+шифт, но где-то возможно есть хоткеи  такие , что может привести к неудобству.
<skai-falkorr> а включал "жистик" и играл в контру
<vladgobelen> нее... до денди у меня было еще много лет..
<[Raiden]> в кде например очень много возможностей и хоткеи из 3 клавиш встречваются.
<vak> baronos: что-то не заходится к ним на irc server :-/
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я привык к капсу. на работе на вин машинах часто успеваю нажать капс и пропечатать пол предложения, пока пойму, что чтото не то
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: хотя.. да, ты прав. В 4-5 лет я был в одном из закрытых советских институтов, что-ли. С родителями. Так вот, там были компы, даже не знаю что это было. Данные там хранились на советских же магнитофонах))
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Дада.. касеты итд.. Мне там запускали "Змейку" и прочее..
<artus> skai-falkorr, у семерочки гады не дудомались на капс вешать раскладку, только на ` можно повесить
<vladgobelen> правда после того как я там что-то понажимал однажды, прибежал дяденька с безумными глазами и меня туда больше не пускали
<baronos> vak: умвр http://goo.gl/Xmip5
<vladgobelen> artus: Это и в прошлых версиях винды так было. Но ~ легко биндится на капс и переключается.
<skai-falkorr> artus: есть аутохоткей прога
<skai-falkorr> ловит нажатие и перенаправляет их
<skai-falkorr> делаешь скрипт на капс = контрол+шифт
<skai-falkorr> и переключаешь по капсу
<vladgobelen> artus: Это делается легко достаточно через реестр, если знать где искать и как изменять 16-ричный код клавиши.
<[Raiden]> капс возможно хороший заменитель. Но, эта клавиша уже несет функцию, и бывает кто-то пользуется. А вот альт+шифт свободен чаще всего.
<artus> skai-falkorr, эт уже изврат)
<vak> baronos: oops
<[Raiden]> всё продумано
<skai-falkorr> artus: эт уже венда
<artus> vladgobelen, и это тоже изврат)
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну да )
<vladgobelen> artus: Но у этого способа есть два недостатка
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: переключением пользуюсь чаще ,чем печатаю длинный текст капсом
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: так что лучше одним нажатием переключать,а двумя - капсить, чем наоборот
<vladgobelen> artus: 1) буквы Ё у тебя уже больше не будет 2) Язык не переключится, пока ты клавишу не отпустишь или пока держишь хоть еще одну клавишу.
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0922/h_1348315092_2642295_69f4513b96.png
<[Raiden]> 3 буквенные хоткеи
<vladgobelen> artus: Поэтому придется остановить печать, переключить язык и затем продолжить
<artus> vladgobelen, ну йокаю я оочень редко)
<vladgobelen> artus: зато печатаешь часто и это сильно будет бесить
<_d4vid> <vak> давно в германии?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: у меня тут есть и четрыех клавишные
<vladgobelen> artus: жена привыкла к капсу на линуксе, вот и сделали ей и на винде тоже на капс. Вот и вылезли баги
<skai-falkorr> а трехклавишные так вообще часто
<skai-falkorr> и контрольшифт Т откроет вкладку в гном терминале
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: проще alt+~ и на guake
<skai-falkorr> зачем лишняя сущность?
<vladgobelen> Затем, что удобно.
<vladgobelen> Попробуй как-нибудь.
<skai-falkorr> зачем?
 * baronos поперхнулся
<vladgobelen> [23:01:11] <vladgobelen> Затем, что удобно.
<skai-falkorr> зачем мне для разных действий разные терминалы?
<[Raiden]> правый винкей по моей практике часто простаивает. Это тоже неплохой кандидат на перключалку
<skai-falkorr> чем удобно заводить еще одно приложение?
<vladgobelen> А guake использует отдельное что-то?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: хреновый кандидат
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: на клавах ноутов в 13 дюймов его просто нет
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: yakuake, к примеру, использует ту же konsole. Никаких левых сущностей, просто более удобное использование. Думаю с guake та же ситуация
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: сурово.эмулятор терминала использует эмулятор терминала над терминалом
<skai-falkorr> я то думал, что они как гном терминал юзают нормальный терминал:)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: но опять таки.зачем мне дополнительный эмулятор?
<skai-falkorr> если у меня уже есть один?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Он не дополнительный.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: он дополнительный
<skai-falkorr> основной есть гном терминал
<skai-falkorr> зачем второй запускать
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ну, значит гномоводам не повезло.
<skai-falkorr> нет.не повезло тем, кто для каждого чиха заводит отдельную прожку
<skai-falkorr> о
<vladgobelen> Зато у меня терминал вызывается меньше секунды в удобном месте
<baronos> skai-falkorr: кде же тяжелая, вот некоторые и держат эмулятор, чтоб не вызывать лишний раз терминал по 10сек.
<vladgobelen> и так же скрывается
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а у меня он уже вызван
<vladgobelen> Зачем?
<skai-falkorr> и тоже меньше секунды на интеракциб
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: сделай /version на мне
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: То есть ты постоянно на панели держишь терминал?
<vladgobelen> Ужасно
<skai-falkorr> зачем на панели?есть отдельный рабочий стол
<vladgobelen> еще хуже
<[Raiden]> можно просто не закрывать. И ещё прелинк и прелоад немного  помогают не ждать долго
<vladgobelen> для терминала то
<skai-falkorr> я понимаю, что для тебя концепция рабочих столов сложна, но вон райден вообще активитисы использует
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> и в каждом активитисе есть куча рабочих столов
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: нет, я просто привык  оптимально использовать рабочее место.. 10 лет на 17"
<skai-falkorr> а я привык оптимально использовать рабочее место
<skai-falkorr> поэтому и пользуюсь несколькими рабочими столами
<skai-falkorr> по функционалу
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/1348315613.png
<vladgobelen> никакого переключения окон, столов.. зачем?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: расскажи ему про это. ты кдешник, он тоже. он тебя не поймет лучше и аргументированней
<vladgobelen> тык и всплыло
<skai-falkorr> ага.еще убирать ради этого окошко видео
<vladgobelen> о_О куда убирать?
<[Raiden]> ))
<vladgobelen> оно всплывет поверх всего
<skai-falkorr> ну оно поверх всех окон и там, где у тя терминал всплывает
<vladgobelen> ну и он поверх всех окон
<skai-falkorr> я хочу видеть видео, а не чьятится в всплывшем поверх всех окон терминале
<vladgobelen> это удобная штука.. Продуманная
<skai-falkorr> вон сча ворон:)
<skai-falkorr> чеснокодавилка - удобная и продуманная штука:)
<[Raiden]> в кде ещё столы не только ещё место позволяющее не трогать уже открытые окна и по другому переключаться на определенный набор окон и т.д.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ну, возможно в гноме она плохо продумана. Там вообще все печально. Ок.
<[Raiden]> там это ещё возможность иметь разные настройки самих столов
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: эт да. но я не юзаю гном:)так что проблемы гнмоеров мне пофиг
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ты про комнаты?
<[Raiden]> нет
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Есть подобные вещи и без привязки к тулкитам. Но они не особо удобные. Хотя, если ты привык юзать скрин - тебе пойдет
<[Raiden]> Я не пользуюсь активитиес\комнатами как подумал скай, именно обычные столы имеют разыне настройки
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0922/h_1348315845_7542737_f538f3e574.png
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: угу.. тут даже приложения отдельные могут при активации переключать нужны стол.. я в курсе
<vladgobelen> но это не для меня.. я привык видеть единовременно всю информацию, что мне нужна, не переключаясь при этом в разные места
<[Raiden]> например плазмойды я не хочу видеть постоянно. что бы ищ не видеть я просто кручу колесо мышки - у меня так переключения на другой стол настроено, помимо хоткеев.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну раньше оно называлось активитис
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> акивитис и сча есть и это другоая функция
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Я могу разместить на одном раб. столе квирк, джаббер, фильм, плеер, терминал, к примеру, причем так что они друг другу мешать не будут
<[Raiden]> а это 100% такие же столы как в гноме, хфце и т.д.
<[Raiden]> я юиспольую 1 активитис с 6 столами разынми, а не много активитис
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: они снова сменили концепцию?
<skai-falkorr> сейчас вроде переименовали в румы
<[Raiden]> нет. Никто ничего не менял. Комнаты есть, просто я ими не пользуюсь. Мне хватает обычных раных столов.
<[Raiden]> вот экспо, со столами из 1 комнаты http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0922/h_1348316228_2550299_ee9acd9603.png
<[Raiden]> тоже самое что превью режим в гш
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Комнаты, это вроде как различные комбинации виджетов.. Если не ошибаюсь
<[Raiden]> да, но не только. Обычные столы тоже имеют возможность иметь разные виджеты
<[Raiden]> и валлпаперы
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ну, я про один и тот же раб. стол к примеру
<vladgobelen> хотя, хз. Сам не юзал
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> короче что бы иметь разыне настройки столов комнаты не нужны.
<vladgobelen> ну, это я в курсе
<vladgobelen> кстати, сравни два скрина
<vladgobelen> сек
<[Raiden]> а в комнатах в кажой свои столы. И эти свои столы тоже могут быть разными на вид - по желанию. И к каждой комнате можно привязат ьсвой софт
<[Raiden]> но мне не пригодилось. Слишком сложно )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/1348316422.png и http://imglink.ru/pictures/22-09-12/0a9fa12cebb0800228cafb57034bcfea.jpg
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: покажи мне еще один плеер, который так же умеет)
<[Raiden]> может быть если бы я не выключал комп вообще, и было бы много рам, я бы юзал около сотни окон и никогда бы не закрывал. )) Щелкал бы комнаты.
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: тыт вов показал. Я не понял вопроса
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: чет я прочел "я не включал комп вообще". это был бы лучший способ работы:))
<vladgobelen> висит над всем, даже над полноэкранным и имеющим приоритет (висящим поверх всего), Не зависит от рабочих столов (висит на всех), никогда не получает фокуса
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: посмотри первый скрин еще
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ))
<vladgobelen> и сравни одинаковые элементы скриншотов
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: правую верхнюю часть смотри
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: А.. ты про плейер, понял. Не знаю )  Кстати можно иметь мультимедиа клаву с теми же кнопками которые у тебя поверх вов
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: это уже другое.. нужно руку от мышки отрывать, жать кнопку.. Так можно и "глобальные" сочетания клавишь настроить
<[Raiden]> ну угу
<[Raiden]> а что это за плейер?
<vladgobelen> да не важно..
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: скажем так, это там вещь за которую меня впервые забанили на этом канале года полтора назад)
<vladgobelen> точнее это ее потомок
<[Raiden]> разные настройки столов включаются в переключателе столов на панели. Ты его убрал куда-то, добавь на панелЬ , включи и можеш ьснова убрать.
<[Raiden]> и можешь на столы разные валлпаперы тоже навесить
<vladgobelen> так это вроде везде можно
<[Raiden]> где например? в гноме нельзя
<[Raiden]> для компиза был плагин, во вроемена гнома2, но у меня он не работал вообще
<[Raiden]> в виндовсе можно, если использовать altdesk програмку
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: разве в гноме нельзя обои разные на разные столы? оО
<shenmue> хм... ррецепт с лимлинком на флэш из хрома больше не работает
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: угу, низя
<[Raiden]> не ну может ест ькакое-то расширение, он же модульынй теперь. Стандартно никак нельзя
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Помню сестра игралась года 2 назад с этим в кедах. Повесил виджет на панель, через который можно автоматом подгружать обои и сразу ставить их)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я думал и гном так может
<[Raiden]> мне тут подумалось что гном эволюционирует в вм. Скоро там можно будет палцьем управлять окнами и всё.
<vladgobelen> просто он под планшеты переписывается
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: скоро в гноме управлять нчием низя будет
<[Raiden]> похоже на то
<skai-falkorr> и будет полный хиг
<vladgobelen> а сделать два набора как в кедах не догадались
<[Raiden]> при наличии суммы которую захочетя потратить на планшет - я лично на андройде взял бы. Он там явн оудобней чем любой десктопный линукс.
<[Raiden]> когда гном будет готов к планшетам - они уже вымрут наверное )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: да ну.. ноуты удобнее
<[Raiden]> тот же вин8 арм он не совсем такой как х86. Там скорее всег ов итоге только метро останется
<_d4vid> в компизе есть плугин валпепер
<_d4vid> вот там можно настроить
<_d4vid> каждому столу по валпеперу
<[Raiden]> есть... Но есть пара ньюансов. 1. у меня личн ораньше он не работал , 2. гном изменился и отказ о тмуттер означает отказ о твсей сессии )
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: О.. А чтонибудь для автоматической подкачки новых обоев или поиска?
<[Raiden]> а в кде из коробки
<[Raiden]> причем из коробки + не привязано к вм. Я могу иметь разные столы и опенбокс.
<[Raiden]> ну в общем. оно не просто так ресурсы ест. на этом расказ окончен
<_d4vid> влад такого в юнити не нужно.. стандартные обои и так красивы
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> На самом деле ничего вообще не нужно. Нужен экран, клава и программа за работу в которой тебе платят.
<[Raiden]> хехе
<_d4vid> я был в шоке когда узнал что в гугле сидят за кде
<_d4vid> о боже воскликнул я)
<[Raiden]> но это на самом деле дадлеко в прошлом. Сча комп это мультимедиа центр и база данных  состоящая из большого количества варезног омультимедиа контента
<[Raiden]> гыгы
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: а что не так то? Сходи в википедию. Почитай что это. Что заставляет думат ьчто в кде нельзя сидеть )
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: Они сидят на кде и убунту, но это не стандартная убунту, которая с кедами тормозит. У них своя перепилка
<[Raiden]> я кстати другое читал. Там была фраза что пользователи мака предпочитают юнити.
<_d4vid> гообунту
<baronos> goobuntu
<_d4vid> вроде
<[Raiden]> Кстати ту тканоникал не подумала. Ведь больашя часть приходит с 0 или с писи. А маководы редко уже что-то меняют.
<[Raiden]> т.е. ошиблась с целевой группой и соотв со своим ифейсом
<[Raiden]> имхо
<vladgobelen> Кто знает что это за порт и чей он? 8888/tcp open sun-answerbook
<_d4vid> влад http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Список_портов_TCP_и_UDP
<_d4vid> 8888/TCP 	Sun Answerbook dwhttpd server (deprecated)[56]
<_d4vid> http://www.fduran.com/blog/fingerprinting-beyond-nmap/
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: это я и сам нагуглил.. не то
<vladgobelen> _d4vid:  http://pastethis.i2p/show/1929/
<vladgobelen> тут еще и мускул висел.. хм.. ссх и 8888 ничего левого
<baronos> ну вот и первое мое негодование в сторону гном3.6. что за ****** они сотворили с треем? а вот все остальное вроде нормуль :D
<_d4vid> баронос ты про нижний трей?
 * denis21 взблевнул от gnome3 и пересел на xfce
<vladgobelen> denis21: вот и я так пару лет назад сначала на хфсе перебрался
 * baronos два дня тошнит от крысы, и ждет завтрашнего дня, чтоб установить нормальное ДЕ gnome 3
 * denis21 Блевал от гнома3, когда он ещё первый раз появился в сабаёне, перед убантой.
<vladgobelen> впервые он шел с сузой
<vladgobelen> позорище то еще было
<denis21> суза?
<baronos> блюй дальше, потом анорексия, потом кома, потом ты сдохнешь и будет счастье в мире.
<vladgobelen> угу.. они демки первые на ней выкладывали
<denis21> Что-за суза?
<[Raiden]> opensuse
<denis21> А, ясно.
<vladgobelen> SUSE linux
<vladgobelen> ну или опен суза.. скорее всего
<vladgobelen> Если ты про написание - она так на немецком и читается
<denis21> Понял. Один из самых дистров, которые я заюзал из линухов. :)
<denis21> самых первых*
<denis21> Но гном3 первый раз я видел в сабаёне.
 * skai-falkorr блевал от гномо3 еще пока это не стало модно
<denis21> Потом в убунте, потов в федоре. Но после федоры взблевнул окончательно.
<[Raiden]> дебиан будет использовать по умолчанию хфце. Теперь это центровая гтк-базед де для десктопа. Остальное вообще хз для чего - из того что на гтк.
<vladgobelen> гном довольно красивый в кальке, но по фунцкиональности фигня полная пока что. А если продолжат точить под планшеты - еще хуже станет
<[Raiden]> ))
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Все-равно придется переходить на гтк3
<denis21> В хфсе херова одно. Не совсем нашный ссх-агент.
<denis21> Только на гноме2 вроде сладок.
<vladgobelen> эм.. а зачем для ссх отдельный агент?
<vladgobelen> я что-то упустил?
<vladgobelen> они вообще есть?
<vladgobelen> что делают то?
<denis21> Ну, например, суть в том:
<denis21> Есть у тебя сервер (шлюз)
<denis21> За ним есть несколько серверов, на которые тебе нужно попасть
<vladgobelen> и?
<denis21> А с херовым ssh-агентом и авторизацией по ключам фиг
<vladgobelen> И?
<denis21> В гноме2:
<denis21> Добавил ключик на ДЕ, пошёл по всем, где такой-же ключ
<vladgobelen> эм... ssh от де не зависит
<denis21> в других, на промежуточные сервера сохраняем ключ и делаем там ssh-add
<denis21> Увы, это так. Не удобно порой до жути.
<denis21> Я к тому, что такая штука пашет только ок на гноме2, а на других ДЕ, что странно фиг.
<[Raiden]> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/SSHConf?content=141558
<vladgobelen> какая штука то?
<vladgobelen> с каких пор ссх стал привязан к ДЕ?
<vladgobelen> и зачем ему вообще гуй?
<vladgobelen> ерунда какая-то
<denis21> В принципе, логично, что не причём.
<denis21> Но трабла есть
<denis21> Можете сами проверить. :)
<vladgobelen> denis21: у меня и без иксов все работало, не поверишь)
<_d4vid> денис в какой версии ошибка?
<denis21> Странно, но у меня на убунте, дебиане, неа. Причём, я помню не один был, кто заметил траблу
<denis21> Вобщем, суть в другом - от гнома3 только блевать. Для обычного ДЕ - не годно.
<vladgobelen> да ну ты брось.. внешне выглядит довольно няшно
<denis21> Деревянно, часть пригодна только для планшетов.
<vladgobelen> denis21: ну, по функционалу - да
<denis21> Один терминал, сколько пытался там найти :-/
<_d4vid> лол
<vladgobelen> а внешне очень даже неплохо
<teddyp1cker> терминал там лежит в очевиджно месте
<teddyp1cker> *очевидном
<baronos> alt+f2 gnome-ter "Tab" enter вот тебе и терминал. или winkey term enter
<denis21> А в самом меню приложений?
<teddyp1cker> система или утилиты
<_d4vid> денис ты нуб ^^
<teddyp1cker> там же где и гноме2 как помню
<denis21> _d4vid: Может быть.
<denis21> Вобщем кому что.
<baronos> приложения - стандартные - терминал
<denis21> В 2гноме проще ага. А тут, с непривычки - ппц
<vladgobelen> denis21: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/pics_base/0_1331710932.png смотри какая няшка.. http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/pics_base/0_1331711015.png
<vladgobelen> denis21: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33349
<vladgobelen> denis21: внешне очень даже неплохо.. если бы не функционал, я бы наверное поставил и так же настроил
<teddyp1cker> мне в гноме3 сильно только шрифты бесят по дефолту
<teddyp1cker> ну их процесс их настройки в css файлике
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Вот!
<vladgobelen> шрифты там говно
<denis21> Кому шрифты, кому сам дызайн. :)
<vladgobelen> их нужно только через стандартные пути настраивать.. вне ДЕ
<teddyp1cker> ну у приложений можно в gnome-tweak
<vladgobelen> неа
<vladgobelen> нормально не настраивается
<teddyp1cker> а вот у шелла нужно лезть в css
<vladgobelen> там все намного глубже
<denis21> Вобщем ладно. Нах эти холивары. :)
<teddyp1cker> приятно то что после того как ты ввел свою гугл учетку у тебя адресная книжка + почта + доки подхватываются
<denis21> Гуглозависимости в принципе тоже не нужны.
<denis21> Не есть хорошо данные своих друзей, переписки хранить на серверах чужого дяди.
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: www.warandpeace.ru/ru/analysis/view/70845/
<teddyp1cker> они включаются самостоятельно - не хочешь не испольхуй
<vladgobelen> denis21: тоже вон статью прочитай) баян конечно.. но всетаки)
<teddyp1cker> vladgobelen: да по мне по барабану, гугл и так про меня без гнома все знает
<teddyp1cker> не существует сейчас никакой privacy)
<vladgobelen> Существует..
<denis21> vladgobelen: Вроде бы итак читал. Но мне на это как-то пофигу. Нет потому, что слишком доверчивые все стали.
<denis21> Расслабились
<teddyp1cker> ну разве у столлмана но это идиотизм)
<vladgobelen> А что у Столмана?
<teddyp1cker> ну у него ноут со свободным биосом
<denis21> Он сказал, что если вы храните все данные в облаках, гугле и т.п - вы сами себе злобные редиски.
<vladgobelen> И что?)
<teddyp1cker> любой проприетарный софт - и начинается зев про личные данные
<vladgobelen> denis21: Ну и правильно сказал)
<denis21> Нефигу эти облака. Одна комерация и всего-то
<denis21> vladgobelen: Согласен на все 100500
<[Raiden]> доверчивые это точно
<[Raiden]> ещё опасности могут быть в дбудущем, не сразу.  Когда будет железо расчитанное исключельно на облака.
<[Raiden]> всё будет хранится не у тебя лично.
<teddyp1cker> почему копия у тебя всегда есть
<teddyp1cker> а так шифруй
<teddyp1cker> и не парься
<denis21> Шифрование это тоже нынче не совсем надёжно
<[Raiden]> да, шифровать вариант. Но не удобно обычно )
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: спорим ты не сможешь прочитать что тут написано? http://pastethis.i2p/show/1931/
<denis21> Один TLS/SSL дрявота
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: И уж тем более никогда не сможешь узнать кто это написал
<teddyp1cker> не смог)
<teddyp1cker> и?
<vladgobelen> ну вот и все)
<teddyp1cker> ну ок)
<_d4vid> :)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Возможности есть, просто ССЗБ ими не пользуются
<vladgobelen> а следовательно?
<teddyp1cker> надо - воспользуются)
<_d4vid> влад Тут написан текст.
<_d4vid> )
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/1348323592.png очень правильная цитата
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: )
<teddyp1cker> пока у меня нет какой-то ценной информации, поэтому мне и не нужно думать о ее доступности гуглу и так далее
<[Raiden]> попробовал я в общем uksm патч, экономило за день максимум 65мб. Что с 4гб рам не критично совершенно.
<teddyp1cker> ну кому упали мои контакты и доки?)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ну и пусть экономит
<teddyp1cker> а будет - буду думать, шифровать
<[Raiden]> по идее это не просто так экономится. За счет некоторой нагрузки.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Наоборот
<[Raiden]> хотя несколько дней ещё полюзаю
<denis21> teddyp1cker: У меня тоже нету - но мне так-же будет не приятно, если утечёт инфа о том. в какой стойке, в каком ряду и т.п какой сервер/оборудование стоит, и за что отвечает
<shenmue> экономика должна быть экономной
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Там оптимизация использования и неслабое ускорение, в сравнении с предком
<denis21> Дальше логично
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Знаешь почему в линуксе нет вирусов и не будет?
<denis21> Если утечёт любая инфа, будет не приятно
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Потому что тут беспокоятся о безопасности еще до того, как она появится.
<teddyp1cker> ой байка какая)
<[Raiden]> лучше такой же фичи - мб. Но не лучше чем без имхо )
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Это тебе просто информация для размышление.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: лучше лучше
<teddyp1cker> denis21: а это уже твоя рабочаяя инфа и тебя не заствляют ее в облаке хранить
<denis21> Ещё раз
<denis21> Если утечёт любая инфа, будет не приятно. Не обязательно, рабочая она или нет
<denis21> А хранить любую инфу в облаках - где гарантия, что она не утечёт?
<denis21> Нету.
<denis21> И это надо понимать
<vladgobelen> denis21: Ты торренты использовал когда-нибудь?
<denis21> То, что говорят админы сервисов, мол у нас всё безопасно, - с чего бы этому верить
<teddyp1cker> подними свой на S3 сервачок
<denis21> vladgobelen: и?
<teddyp1cker> зашифруйся и храни на зоровье все
<vladgobelen> denis21: Ну так использовал?
<denis21> teddyp1cker: Зачем?
<teddyp1cker> ну у тебя будет и приватность и контроль за данными
<teddyp1cker> как ты и хотел
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: http://habrahabr.ru/post/147769/ ну на, зашифруйся)
<denis21> vladgobelen: Болиже к сути, плиз.
<vladgobelen> denis21: да ладно, забей
<denis21> Ближе*
<teddyp1cker> всего лишь один прецедент
<vladgobelen> Это не прецедент. Это закон.
<vladgobelen> А прецедентов там уже много
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: http://nnm.ru/blogs/samovar1/deputaty-zapretyat-anonimnost-v-internete/#cut а если так?)
<denis21> Вобщем - всё храним только на своих серверах. :)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: А если к этому добавить про запрет на шифрование в той же россии?)
<vladgobelen> Вобщем, ты лучше подумай)
<teddyp1cker> давай так - я храню все что мне нужно в облаках, а ты - нет.Я не храню ничего такого, чем был бы интересен таким органам и не собираюсь, потому я готов поплатиться риском утечки взамен за те удобств, которые дает мне гугл в виде своих сервисов
<denis21> Делай свои сервисы удобными.
<teddyp1cker> если вдруг у меня будет что-то такое, что утечь никак не должно - я подмаю что с эти делать
<denis21> В этом и плюс. У себя делаешь всё так, как тебе нужно. Без всяких дядей.
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANmN887eieo ы))
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: А причем тут органы?)
<teddyp1cker> гугл докс гугл / диск календарь на коленке?)
<teddyp1cker> ну по твоей ссылке правительство англии обязует тебя предоствалять данные по какому-то поводу, ок?
<teddyp1cker> не создавай повод)
<teddyp1cker> если я обладаю сорцами, права на которые принадлежат работадателю - то это головная боль работодателя каким образом организовать хранение исходников и прочего  так что бы риск утечки был минимален
<teddyp1cker> тоже самое и с конфигами серверов и инфраструктуры
<[Raiden]> или твои, если ты незаконно их получил
<[Raiden]> проблемы
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Повод - это например переезд через границу
<[Raiden]> могут стать
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: На границе ты обязан предоставить полный доступ к информации на твоем телефоне, ноуте
<vladgobelen> итд итп
<teddyp1cker> да но ты тем самым уже нарушаешь юридические соглашения с конторой о обладании пав на исходники и прочее
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Переехав через границу?
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Не важно что ты перевозишь, если у тебя там будет 32 гб файл собранный из /dev/urandom, ты обязан его расшифровать и предоставить в читабельном виде)
<vladgobelen> не расшифруешь - преступник)
<teddyp1cker> был в Испании, ОАЭ, Греции, Тайланд/ЕгипетТурция - ни разу ко мне никаках вопросов по поводу ноута и телефона не  возникало
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Дальше. Если у тебя там _личные_ фотки снятые на хорошую камеру - ты уже преступник. Ибо где у тебя лицензия на эти фото?
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Съезди в оплоты "демократии")
<vladgobelen> в сшп, англию
<vladgobelen> японию
<[Raiden]> в сша могутт досмотреть, да.
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Я тебе про реальные случаи)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Кокретный случай - изъяли флэшку с личными фото ибо на таможне показалось, что сняты они были на профессиональную камеру итд итп
<vladgobelen> Это япония)
<[Raiden]> террактов боятся. Оно и понятно. Уже больше пол века кого-нить оккупируют или бомбят. Правильно делают, что боятся.
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Так что, не обязательно что-то нарушать
<teddyp1cker> vladgobelen: изьяли - и каков итог?
<baronos> общий враг террор для объяденения массы и управлением ими
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Какой? Уехали дальше без оборудования.
<teddyp1cker> на самом деле интересно)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Точнее без флэшки
<vladgobelen> Это очень эпичная история была)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Кстати, если ты купишь китайскую подделку копирующую известные брэнды и тоже поедешь в оплоты "демократии", тебя так же могут оштрафовать
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Я же говорю - придумай способ проникновения вируса в линукс и тебе тут же укажут несколько способов это предотвратить
<vladgobelen> Причем они уже существуют. Потому что тут безопасность создается до возникновения опасности.
<teddyp1cker> ну вот кстати твой пример про флешку - как раз антипример. Залив свойи фотки на дроп (облако) - ты бы избежал конфискации)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Ок, еще пример. На ютубе были заблокированы ролики с пением птиц.
<[Raiden]> ну вы тут нагородили. дыры в лине есть. Эпидемий просто нет. Т.к. софт по другому раздается. Или очень редко и локально
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Тоесть любое пение птиц - нарушение авторских прав.
<[Raiden]> он ваще весь из дыр, если последить за новостями
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Они закрываются быстрее, чем их успевают заюзать.
<teddyp1cker> не знаю про вирусы. я не сильно разбираюсь в безопасности, но часто вижу свежие CVE про ядро
<[Raiden]> Ну, это тоже
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Чем больше ты видишь сообщений о дырах, тем безопаснее он становится
<teddyp1cker> тотже glib
<denis21> teddyp1cker: Они все локальные это раз.
<denis21> Два, они закрываются очень оперативно
<denis21> Вывод - пофгу
<vladgobelen> denis21: [Raiden]: Плохо было бы наоборот, если бы их не находили
<denis21> Кода без багов и дыр не бывает к тому-же
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ну так ты сможешь придумать способ попадания на линукс вируса?
<teddyp1cker> ява
<vladgobelen> Что ява?)
<teddyp1cker> погугли
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Как она попадет на линукс?
<[Raiden]> достаточно почитать те же нвоости. И отлавливать компы где ещё не закрыто, а через них все те с какими они взаимодействуют
<teddyp1cker> в самом деле
<teddyp1cker> не бывает серверных приложений на яве
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Представил себе зоопарк систем и версий?
<teddyp1cker> а если и есть то на винде, да?)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ну, попробуй отлови)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Бывает
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: l2j
<denis21> teddyp1cker: А как-же айтупи? Маршрутизатор на чём?
<vladgobelen> i2p, minecraft
<[Raiden]> я скромный юзер ) Я лучше кино посмотрю.  Но вероятность есть и в лине. И вообще открытый софт судя по некоторых исследованиям\прогнозам имеет больше ошибок если сравнивать одинаковое количество кода.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Он имеет большее количество не ошибок, а найденных и закрытых багов
<teddyp1cker> это сарказм был про то что не бывает)
<teddyp1cker> как разу пишу щас)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: ну ок, ява. И что ява то? 1) Как она попадет к юзеру (зараженная) 2) Что она сможет сделать?
<teddyp1cker> проприетарные дрова с длинным циклом разработки - тоже проблема
<teddyp1cker> шелл код
<teddyp1cker> ну погугли если охота
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Ты конкретный пример приведи.
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Вон про винду был конкретный пример - открыл каталог с картинками, получил вирус (даже не открывая сами картинки)
<vladgobelen> совсем недавно
<vladgobelen> Потому что они открылись сами через предпросмотр
<teddyp1cker> vladgobelen: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34669
<teddyp1cker>  в 7u7 не до конца закрыли
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: И что?)
<teddyp1cker> ну ты просил пример - вот тебе он
<vladgobelen> У меня нет явы в браузере вообще
<vladgobelen> и никогда не было
<teddyp1cker> молодец, а у кого то есть
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Ну да ок, вот она есть в браузере. Второй вопрос - что она сможет сделать системе?)
<teddyp1cker> vladgobelen: http://pastie.org/4594319
<vladgobelen> Я не программист. Я столяр..
<teddyp1cker> localProcess = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("calc.exe"); меняем на localProcess = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("rm -r /home/<username>");
<[Raiden]> и ещё во много опенсорс тоже вопрос веры. Вы не видели исходников скайпа и вы ему просто доверяете. Н оесли вы видели исходники пиджина - это ещё не значит что вы их поняли.
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: ...и в итоге это неизвестное приложение удаляет у меня домашний каталог юзера test безправного, от которого я запускаю все левое
<vladgobelen> еще один логин в этого юзера и все восстановленно
<[Raiden]> в общем везде приходится доверять  людям )
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Так?)
<teddyp1cker> ты сидишь под бесправным пользователем?
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Нет, я под разными юзерами запускаю софт потенциально опасный
<teddyp1cker> мне кажется ты один на этом канале кто так делает)
<teddyp1cker> но кстати
<teddyp1cker> можно и не делать как ты
<teddyp1cker> apparmor
<teddyp1cker> в руки
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: su test && firefox или su test2 && cd ~/.minecraft && ./run
<teddyp1cker> и пиши себе правилов
<denis21> А лучше SELinux :)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Можно многое. В том и вопрос что можно.
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: И можно это прямо сейчас уже, а не когда появится опасность
<teddyp1cker> ну да просто поковырять selinux мне как то не так приятно как apparmor
<vladgobelen> да пофигу на обоих
<vladgobelen> есть способы и проще
<denis21> Не надо смотреть что проще
<denis21> Надо смотреть что оптимальней и надёжней
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: А насчет явы.. очень редко где стоит именно ява от оракла
<teddyp1cker> так и линукс тоже редко у кого стоит
<vladgobelen> Линукс стоит как раз часто.. Другой вопрос что продается он редко
<teddyp1cker> и это первопричина отсутсвтия рынка вирусов и эксплойтов
<vladgobelen> Это миф
<teddyp1cker> я про десктопы
<teddyp1cker> сервера - совсем другой вопрос
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Как и то, что количество найденных уязывимостей увеличивает уязвимость системы)
<teddyp1cker> не спорю
<[Raiden]> под линукс тяжело писать , большая фрагментация версий, несовместимостей  + спорная прибыль. Что лучше, ботнет для 90% рынка или для 1?
<[Raiden]> )
<teddyp1cker> блин тут оффтопа уже на экрана 3)
<[Raiden]> может быть поэтому  мало вирусов
<teddyp1cker> про то и толкую
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Конечно лучше ботнет для андроида, чем для  для винфон. Но на винфон вирусы есть, а на андроид нету
<teddyp1cker> стоп
<[Raiden]> direct connect http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0922/h_1348326093_1115676_40a9867858.png
<teddyp1cker> вирусы под андроид - это вирусы гуглового тулкита
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Вирусов под андроид нету.
<teddyp1cker> совсем
<vladgobelen> Совсем.
<denis21> [Raiden]: Хм... Знакомые хабы юзаешь )
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: http://www.gazeta.ru/techzone/2012/05/03_a_4571609.shtml
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Можно подхватить вредоносное приложение, если получишь рута и будешь качать из левых источников
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Но это уже ССЗБ
<teddyp1cker> ты андроидом часто пользуешься?
<teddyp1cker> вернее гугловым маркетом
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А хочешь я тебя про вирус для линукса статью покажу? Она кстати не менее бредовая
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Ну, пользовался. А что?
<teddyp1cker> не нужно рута чтобы отправить платнус смску
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: А зачем ты будешь ставить приложение левое, вне маркета?
<teddyp1cker> ну тогда сам знаешь что там наткнутся на вирус очень просто
<teddyp1cker> не не
<vladgobelen> Как?
<teddyp1cker> прямо с маркета
<teddyp1cker> вот так
<deniska> на маркете не вирусы
<deniska> там трояны
<vladgobelen> Ну, с маркета. Зачем ты ставишь приложения от неизвестных никому производителей?
<teddyp1cker> ну да
<deniska> Вирусы должны сами ставиться
<teddyp1cker> трояны
<vladgobelen> deniska: Это не важно
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Ставишь приложения от неизвестных источников - ссзб
<teddyp1cker> назови мне пять крупных вендоров софта (не игр) под андроид
<denis21> deniska: Должны, но в линуксе чтобы они поставились не обойтись ручным вводом ./configure && make && make install ;)
<teddyp1cker> только честно без гугла
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: А там есть рейтинг, производитель
<denis21> Точней без ручного ввода )
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Да да. Прямо в маркете
<teddyp1cker> знаю
<teddyp1cker> назови вендоров
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Зачем? Смотри рейтинг и ставь
<teddyp1cker> ну лично я так и делаю
<teddyp1cker> но смотри
<vladgobelen> Ну смотрю)
<teddyp1cker> ты написал хорошую сфотинку
<teddyp1cker> залил на маркет, раскрутил до 5 рейтинг
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Главный принцип доверия знаешь какой?
<teddyp1cker> все пользуются довольны
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Репутация создается долго и сложно, а теряется быстро и легко.
<teddyp1cker> и ты щас решил залить туда нового трояна (про который не знают антивирусы)
<vladgobelen> Ну залей)
<teddyp1cker> через сколько времени у тебя рейтинг о колово негативных отзывов сольется до не знаю 1
<teddyp1cker> ?
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Это уже не важно. Дальше твой "брэнд" уже будет невостребован.
<teddyp1cker> и сколько установок ты получишь
<vladgobelen> После этого ты их вообще не получишь.
<teddyp1cker> ну не буду спорить и совсем согласиться тоже не могу
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Мне самому маркет не нравится. Но даже он создан с защитой
<teddyp1cker> ибо делаешь апдейт приложения на чистое
<teddyp1cker> делаешь его совсем бесплатным и с клевой фиской
<teddyp1cker> тратишься на раскрутку
<teddyp1cker> и поток новых пользователей серьезно поднимет твой рейтинг
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Но от нового брэнда)
<teddyp1cker> да и новый акк сделать - это не в аппстор зарегистроваться)
<deniska> Приложение спрашивает некоторые пермишены
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Кстати да - запрашивает, вон пишут
<deniska> Если пасьянс хочет допуск к телефонной книге, то это какой-то неправильный пасьянс
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Но это фигня. Даже на андроиде, а он мне очень даже не нравится, есть защита.
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Он мне и правда очень не нравится. А теперь сравни его маркет с репозиториями
<deniska> Вообще неигры, которыми я пользуюсь на андроиде, в основном либо от гугла, либо опенсорс
<vladgobelen> Представь, та убогая система вполне защищена от вирусов, а андроид лидер рынка.
<teddyp1cker> она не убогая
<teddyp1cker> не в защищенности дело
<vladgobelen> Она убогая, ибо уязвима
<teddyp1cker> это фигня
<deniska> Андроид не очень защищён от вирусов. Если подобрать закрытый ключ гугла
<deniska> То можно удалённо ставить и удалять приложения
<teddyp1cker> маркет не модерируем - это проблема
<vladgobelen> Это все части системы
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Я же говорю - сравни с репозиториями
<deniska> teddyp1cker: апстор модерируем
<deniska> И там тоже проскакивает спайварь
<deniska> А то и хуже
<deniska> А репозитарии — обычно равняется древний софт с кривыми патчами от мейнтейнров :3
<teddyp1cker> ну  несравнимо меншьше гугл плея
<teddyp1cker> deniska: это да. пример - самба сервер в убунте
<deniska> Ну дык софта в апсторе полезного тоже меньше :3
<deniska> Кто в здравом уме будет писать под айфон полезную программу?
<teddyp1cker> больше к сожалению, как бы я не любил андроид
<teddyp1cker> и качество в среднем выше
<deniska> Если для этого надо купить гей-компьютер, заплатить яблу 100 баксов и молиться что твою программу не отрежектят
<vladgobelen> deniska: Ммм.. Ну смотри, какой версии иксы древние?
<teddyp1cker> что такое полезная прграммма?
<deniska> vladgobelen: я не знаю какой версии у меня иксы
<deniska> teddyp1cker: ну вот например connectbot — полезная программа
<vladgobelen> deniska: А какие программы ты знаешь?
<teddyp1cker> угу стоит
<deniska> vladgobelen: ну например блендер и еклипс в репах точно древние
<[Raiden]> в линуксе всё очень сложно. В дистре могут быт ьдревние иксы, но с последними секурити патчами. Фактичеки каждый дистр форк.
<deniska> teddyp1cker: а под айвонь ссх клиент есть только за 10 баксов
<vladgobelen> deniska: blender-2.63a-r2 древний?
<deniska> vladgobelen: я не думаю что такую версию можно найти в убунторепах
<vladgobelen> deniska:  а кто говорит про убунту? Убунтой мир не кончается
<deniska> А что есть что-то ещё? :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: У меня она в есть. Эта версия. Ну, к примеру.
<deniska> Например РАЧ? :3
<deniska> В котором аур — та же потенциальная вирусопомойка (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: ну, открою секрет - дистрибутивов тысячи
<vladgobelen> арч это вообще отдельная тема.. помойка, в которой берутся самые новые и не проверенные вещи. О нем речь не идет.
<deniska> Из которых полезных только раз, убунта и обчёлся
<[Raiden]> ещё не последние версии часто благо. Тут стабле и нестабле очень размыто. Это не тоже самое что выпустить продукт который оттачивался несколько лет
<vladgobelen> deniska: Но вот у меня например эта версия есть. И пока не было повода не доверять создателям дистрибутива
<teddyp1cker> iSSH
<teddyp1cker> http://www.mobi.ru/Articles/5006/iPad_v_rukah_sisadmina_programmy_dlya_kontrolya_seti.htm
<teddyp1cker> для айпад правда
<deniska> [Raiden]: можешь повтыкать на блендер 2.60 и 2.63, повтыкай разницу :3
<deniska> teddyp1cker: 10 баксов
<teddyp1cker> да
<teddyp1cker> почитай
<deniska> А коннектбот с сырцами :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: eclipse-sdk  это оно?
<teddyp1cker> я просто ее у друга смотрел
<deniska> teddyp1cker: я пробовал эту прогу
<vladgobelen> deniska: eclipse-ecj или это?
<teddyp1cker> deniska: ну и?
<deniska> teddyp1cker: ну там есть Х11-сервер, да, это единственный плюс перед коннектбото
<deniska> 10 баксов за ненужную мне функцию я платить не буду
<vladgobelen> deniska: вон версии от 3.3 до 4.2 и все через официальные репо
<deniska> vladgobelen: какой дистрибутив?
<vladgobelen> А какая разница то?
<deniska> Значит рач (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: Нет. Я не настолько упорот
<deniska> или вообще какая-нибудь гента (:
<teddyp1cker> ну о прога то очень специфияная
<teddyp1cker> зачем нормальному чекловеку ssh клиент?)
<deniska> Что там ещё аёсь не может
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: удобная штука
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: например если хочешь с телефона зайти на комп.. мало ли
<deniska> teddyp1cker: как послушаешь, нормальному человеку так вообще ничего не нужно кроме айпада и солфетки в которую он будет кончать после мастурбации на этот айпаж
<deniska> айпад*
<vladgobelen> Так, ладно спать)
<deniska> Я — нормальный человек
<deniska> И мне к примеру нужен файлменеджер
<deniska> В апсторе их 0 ровно
<teddyp1cker> спорить не буду, это этого реально не хватает, но айос тебе все равно де даст доступ в фс
<deniska> о ты оспаде
 * deniska открыл гпартедом флешку, на которую пытался поставить chromium os
<teddyp1cker> ну без джейла конечно
<Georgiy> добрый вечер.установил Ubuntu через wubi,все настроил,как ее теперь перенести на основной раздел жесткого диска,спасибо
<teddyp1cker> м
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/gparted-chromium.png
<teddyp1cker> понимаешь сейчас у тебя у тебя в виде образа лежит
<deniska> Georgiy: хм, вот зря ты конечно через wubi установил
<deniska> (какого хрена этот вуби вообще как-то на сайте убунты упоминается?)
<teddyp1cker> как его на реальный раздел накатить - это к знатокам
<deniska> просто скопировать все файлы, поставить fstab, поставить загрузчик
<deniska> поправить fstab*
<[Raiden]> Georgiy: можно например в вуби смонтировать раздел, и скопировать всё содержимое с помощью mc  - убедившись что стоит галка сохранять права. Минимум придется править фстаб и загрузчик устанавливать
<teddyp1cker> а если у тебя раздел живой - 100 гигов
<[Raiden]> полистай форум, может кто писал
<teddyp1cker> а раздел в образе - 20 гигов
<deniska> Хм
<deniska> Ну и зачем ему mc, когда есть cp? (:
<teddyp1cker> то нормально можно накатить?
<deniska> teddyp1cker: я думаю там раздел не одной фс, а нескольких, включая свап
<deniska> хотя хрен знает
<[Raiden]> deniska: а зачем cp , если можно наблюдать ncurses прогрессбары?
<deniska> И в чём потаённый смысл прогрессбара? Делать в солфетку то же самое, что и относительно айпада? (:
<[Raiden]> в красоте. одно дело тупо ждать пока цп освободит терминал, другоесмотреть как проценты текут
<[Raiden]> красота спасёт мир (ц)
<[Raiden]> )
<teddyp1cker> deniska: угу
<teddyp1cker> Georgiy: askubuntu.com
<teddyp1cker> Georgiy: спроси там
<Kyshtynbai> Поцоны, конец света отменили!!!111
<Georgiy> спасибо
<[Raiden]> Я бы вообще посоветовал через гуи копировать. Н офм у всех разные, а мц везде везде один...
<deniska> Возвращаясь к теме про недотелефоны от епла (:
<deniska> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-7dOSWe-Rvyk/UF3bVN1LqHI/AAAAAAAABzo/pPhQh2ICZv8/s640/20120922_193508.jpg
<deniska> Они так не могут ^_^
<shenmue> оО
<shenmue> заражяется от юсб флэшки? оО
<deniska> не
<deniska> файлы на ней можно увидеть
<teddyp1cker> что за убогий файловые менджер
<deniska> es
<shenmue> да понял я (=
<teddyp1cker> посоны ужк на solid explorer ушли
<deniska> ояхз, я es уже джва года использую (:
<deniska> или когда там у меня первый ведроид появился (:
<deniska> Кстати по этому проводу можно ещё подключить мышь, клавиатуру, геймпад :3
<deniska> Может ещё что, я не пробовал
<teddyp1cker> deniska: у тебя микроусб и hdmi отделены ?
<deniska> teddyp1cker: нет, увы
<deniska> железки с нормальным hdmi почему-то только китай делает
<deniska> mhl уныл, ему внешнее питание нужно
<teddyp1cker> нуу, это не интересно(.Так можно джойстик и к телеку
<teddyp1cker> и старые сеговские игры гонять
<deniska> джойстик по блютусу можно
<teddyp1cker> а он будет работать?
<deniska> да
<teddyp1cker> тогда я бы играл)
<deniska> у меня есть ещё две железки на андроиде помимо sgs2
<deniska> sgtab10.1 и китайпадик который я давно брал
<deniska> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-HR706M5gEcA/TmOLyshPQbI/AAAAAAAABkA/4PLUI5Wo6J0/s640/IMG_20110904_182700.jpg
<teddyp1cker> ты доволен своим самсунгом?
<teddyp1cker> учитывая его цену
<deniska> порты китайпадика https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-z03WiHJvNQI/TlwFKqXJ6aI/AAAAAAAABjw/c6-biuvrN6s/s640/IMG_20110830_012430.jpg
<deniska> teddyp1cker: не очень
<deniska> неона нет, хардварных кодеков мало, футурама в 720п с лостфильмтв тормозит
<deniska> Разъём стрёмный
<teddyp1cker> как нет неона?
<[Raiden]> как это с отсрыми руками в руках то держать? Имхо дизайнерам эпл надо снова подержать в руках айфон3
<deniska> ведроид 3.х
<deniska> на 4.0 не хочу апгрейдить, от самсунга он не лучше третьего
<[Raiden]> углами
<deniska> teddyp1cker: ну вот так вот, вроде как нет неона
<deniska> или как оно там, fpv
<deniska> ну типа операции с плавающей точкой весьма медленны
<deniska> а видеокодеки любят плавающую точку
<teddyp1cker> просто самсунговской ексинос
<teddyp1cker> вроде крутой проц
<[Raiden]> тачвиз 5.х улучшился и вообще даже старый удобный очень. Не слушайте дениску.
<deniska> в сгтабе10.1 фак ю нвидия
<andrex> deniska: в 4 с ядром поковырялись на предмет энергопотребления вроде как
<deniska> [Raiden]: ага, как виста по сравнению с хр (:
<deniska> На энергопотребление я кстати не жалуюсь
<deniska> Батарейка у сгтаба норм
<[Raiden]> )
<stasdizzi> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<deniska> Мне не нужен тачвиз вообще
<deniska> Какой угодно версии
<deniska> Мне нужен ванильный андроид, а дальше я сам буду решать что на нём использовать
<[Raiden]> ну ты прям как гномер. Ничег отебе не нужно )
<[Raiden]> выключи вообще мобилку и не мучайся
<andrex> скорее как гентушник
<[Raiden]> возможно в 4.0 ифейс получше стал чем раньше, но тачвиз раньше точно был удобней оригинала и я думаю что и сча тоже.
<deniska> Мне не нужны перекрашенные приложения, мне не нужны левые пункты в настройках, мне не нужны всякие киесы
<[Raiden]> и анимации в нем как надо, не так много как в хтц сенсе - он батарею только жрёт
<deniska> Если бы тачвиз был только ланчером, то у меня претензий бы не было
<deniska> А так они всё изменили
<deniska> [Raiden]: представь себе кде с адвайтой
<deniska> И так, что сменить нельзя (:
<[Raiden]> мне кде нравится дефолтынй
<[Raiden]> как и продукция самсунг
<deniska> Вот так я чувствую себя, когда беру в руки аппарат с сенсом/тачвизом/вотевер
<deniska> А почему тебе нравится дефолтный кде? (:
<deniska> А не в том виде, в котором его сделал какой-нибудь дениска попов
<[Raiden]> потому, что он...Kubuntu, making your PC friendly
<deniska> Вот и андроид абсолютно нормален был ещё в 2.1
<deniska> Вот 2.3: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/6092175/screens/an5.png
<deniska> Ланчер кастомный, с минимальными отличиями, я поменял местами кнопки вызова и меню (:
<[Raiden]> ну может быть. Я например хочу столы произвольно добавлять\удалять, щепоткой из все видеть и т.д.
<[Raiden]> это умеет андройд4?
<[Raiden]> голый
<deniska> я откуда знаю
<deniska> я нову ланчер поставил
<deniska> там в настройках всё это можно включить
<[Raiden]> бгг
<deniska> Понимаешь, к самсунгу не было бы претензий, если бы можно было просто другой ланчер поставить и забыть про самсунговскую хрень
<deniska> Она будет всплывать снова и снова
<[Raiden]> у них отличнй календар ьс планировщиком и отличный будильник
<[Raiden]> я не захотел менять на другие
<deniska> Он именно что _отличный_
<[Raiden]> ))
<deniska> Отличный от того, который должен быть :3
<[Raiden]> ну короче не будем о вкусах. Главное теперь народ знает что не все считают что самсунг плохой
<deniska> Даже если он действительно почему-то хуже, дефолт должен быть дефолтным
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> кде должно быть с этим убогим пластиком или как оно сейчас называется (:
<[Raiden]> какой дефолт
<deniska> Потому что это визитная карточка кде
<[Raiden]> этож линукс и опенсорс
<[Raiden]> не бывает
<deniska> [Raiden]: который в git репозитарии, такой дефолт
<deniska> Который ставится на гугловские аппараты
<[Raiden]> все ведущие производители меняют андройд
<deniska> Из которого делают цианогенмод. Это и есть дефолтный андроид.
<[Raiden]> лж, сони, самсунг
<[Raiden]> даже по моему у хуавей не чистая оболочка
<deniska> [Raiden]: Логика ведущих производителей проста — они делают хорошее железо и дизайн и гомнякают его хреновым андроидом
<deniska> Иначе их действия объяснить трудно.
<[Raiden]> А мне очень понравились некоторые вещи которые сделала сони. Я месяц ходил с валлпапером wave и часы у меня сча как у них )
<deniska> Ну не могут же они просто взять и сделать так чтобы было лучше чем в айфоне :3
<teddyp1cker> у меня плохие новости для параноиков
<deniska> [Raiden]: пусть меняют волпапиры и добавляют вирусы
<deniska> тьфу
<deniska> виджеты (:
<teddyp1cker> https://blogs.oracle.com/talkingjavadeployment/entry/native_packaging_for_javafx
<deniska> Но чтоб оно всё работало на стандартной платформе
<deniska> Чтоб добавленное не было в ущерб юзабилити
<teddyp1cker> прям щас дебку соберу
<deniska> Чтобы не перекраивались менюшки, чтобы не подменяли календарики и приложения для sms
<deniska> Айфон потому и любят. Что он всегда одинаковый :3
<deniska> И предсказуемый. А когда берёшь в руки очередной htc — WTF они сделали с няшным андроидом?
<deniska> teddyp1cker: а что, javafx кто-то пользуется?
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: меня ява не особо беспокоит. Вроде даже и не стоит ихняя. Что-то по зависимостям опенждк притянуло
<teddyp1cker> вы немного поняли)
<teddyp1cker> я соберу в пакет и рантайм и приложение в один бандл
<teddyp1cker> теперь вам не надо ставить жаву
<teddyp1cker> она сама придет к вам)
<deniska> ну это скорее хорошо, чем плохо
<deniska> Только при чём тут паранойя?
<[Raiden]> Pontiac 1984 года, который использовался в нескольких сериях сериала "Рыцарь дорог" был продан на Ebay за 53 000 долларов.
<[Raiden]> http://trinixy.ru/pics3/20080618/knight_rider_07.jpg
<[Raiden]> надоел опро мобилки
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> Кстати андроид на моём китайпаде в целом работает быстрее андроида на сгтабе10.1 (:
<teddyp1cker> не спорю, это очень круто
<teddyp1cker> кто боится дырок
<teddyp1cker> и явы
<[Raiden]> http://trinixy.ru/pics3/20080618/knight_rider_10.jpg
<deniska> teddyp1cker: хм, скорее наличие одного общесистемного рантайма делает систему более уязвимой
<teddyp1cker> тот не будет пользоваться всем нужной супер-софтиной на яве
<teddyp1cker> впринципе да, ведь болшинство дырок в апплетах
<deniska> То есть если уязвимость в рантайме, то она будет во всех приложениях, включая апплеты и свежезагруженные приложения.
<deniska> А если уязвимость в конкретном бандле, то она только в этом бандле
<deniska> случай от простого дырявого приложения не отличается
<teddyp1cker> угу
<andrex> странно, выходной, а людей больше стало)
<deniska> Кстати в своё время объявлялись проекты по созданию рантайма андроида для "настоящих линуксов" (:
<deniska> но что-то оно заглохло
<deniska> andrex: ну у меня вот бан кончился :3
<[Raiden]> root@tortuga:~# uksmstat -s
<[Raiden]> 91
<andrex> а про тебя то я знаю, тут и с тобой было 50 человек)
<teddyp1cker> даже вроде каноникал хотели
<[Raiden]> кому надо тот поймет
<teddyp1cker> дальвик со всеми делами на убунту запускать
<deniska> а потом стали делать ровно наоборот
<teddyp1cker> но как я понял все это вылиллось в ubuntu для телефона
<deniska> вкорячивать убунту с иксами на андроид (:
<teddyp1cker> с приставкой
<deniska> Там в требованиях отдельный фреймбуфер ну и как-нибудь устройства ввода подключить
<deniska> а как оно уже будет реализовано — может с приставкой, может просто со шнурками
<deniska> У меня на китайпаде есть hdmi, но в нём отдельный фреймбуфер не очень имеется
 * andrex жалеет что все кто про адройд офтопит не у него в знц, а то бы отправил принудительно куды надо
<deniska> И вообще жалко, что дрова закрыты, только 2.3 идёт на нём. Хотя вполне бы 4.1 потянул
<deniska> andrex: молчание тоже офтопик, причём более злостный
<teddyp1cker> andrex: да тут всегда сплошной оффтоп
<teddyp1cker> или молчание ягнят
<teddyp1cker> кто как в своем городе software freedom day отмечал?
<deniska> Хм
<deniska> А это когда было?
<andrex> а мне всёравно, я не оп тут, да и райден похоже одобяет, хотя ему тоже всёравно)
<teddyp1cker> так то 15
<deniska> А
<andrex> р*
<deniska> Я играл в блекмезу на винде (:
<teddyp1cker> я имел ввиду там мероприятия доклады пиво)
<baronos> приехало вам обновление libgtk3? c патчем F10?
<teddyp1cker> что за патч?
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> F10 в терминале
<teddyp1cker> ээ
<baronos> не знаю как у вас, у меня приехало :D
<teddyp1cker> что с ним не так-то?
<teddyp1cker> во кстати
<[Raiden]> если не знаешь то всё так
<teddyp1cker> какие есть irc клиенты на gtk3
<baronos> gnome-terminal+weechat
<teddyp1cker> в федору поставить
<teddyp1cker> вичат, гляну сейчас
<andrex> baronos: не видел, ща обновлюсь посмотрю
<[Raiden]> koversation , quassel irc , kvirc  - это то что удобно. На гтк3  pidgin и эмпати
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> andrex: apt-cache policy libgtk-3-0 должна такая версия быть 3.4.2-4
<teddyp1cker> уже лучше консольный тогда)
<[Raiden]> 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.4
<andrex> baronos: стоит только чёт не вижу разницы
<deniska> хм
<deniska> когда там уже sdl 2.0 (:
<teddyp1cker> https://live.gnome.org/Design/Apps/Photos
 * deniska почему-то не удивлён скрину с айпадика
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/2012/09/21/72216/
<deniska> Военные живут в своём маленьком мире
<deniska> Нет вообще смысла смотреть что там у них
<[Raiden]> чел выше наверное прав , уж лучше консоль.
<[Raiden]> не удержался
<teddyp1cker> на всех скринах мне больше всего вебось нравиться
<teddyp1cker> вот бы выпустил кто планшетик
<baronos> andrex: ну вообщем у меня в исходники включен патч 074_try-harder-to-discriminate-Shift-F10-and-F10.patch
<andrex> на дебиане наверно
<[Raiden]> ещё сам терминал надо патчить, что бы ф10 отдавалась терминалу , а не на меню. Так задалбывало каждую версию переключать.
<baronos> вообще то гтк3 только а не гном-терминал
<[Raiden]> в гном2 ф10 - мню
<[Raiden]> ещё остается нерешеннйо проблема альт+ мышка. Этот хоткей используется в наутилусе для 1 из вариантов действий, а так же для таскания окна
<[Raiden]> 10+ лет нерешенный
<baronos> О_о
<baronos> у меня окно таскает
<baronos> amazing
<deniska> [Raiden]: Меню по F10 легко отключается в настройках
<deniska> самого терминала, да
<baronos> [Raiden]: так что грешить надо на убунту, а не на гном.
<[Raiden]> ну да, я это и говрил выше.
<[Raiden]> [20:32:37] [[Raiden]]ещё сам терминал надо патчить, что бы ф10 отдавалась терминалу , а не на меню. Так задалбывало каждую версию переключать.
<[Raiden]> что такое amazing
<baronos> удивительно
<[Raiden]> на хоткей не похоже )
<deniska> http://ghoulsblade.schattenkind.net/love-webplayer/iyfct/ ы
<[Raiden]> baronos: в том то и дело, что окно таскает.
<deniska> на Löve можно делать игры для тырнета
<[Raiden]> baronos: я об этом и говорю, 2 действия на 1 хоткее, И 1 из действий невозможно соотв выполнить.
<[Raiden]> вместо этого таскается окно
<[Raiden]> отключи таскание, зажми альт и кинь куда-нить файл. Увидишь меню. Не отключив ты ег оне сможешь увидеть
<andrex> в настройках терминала, интересно где? http://goo.gl/PtBrK
<[Raiden]> andrex: в гноме2 отключается
<[Raiden]> на твоем шоте тоже есть
<andrex> [Raiden]: угу, а вот в 3 походу нет
<[Raiden]> andrex: там просто хоткеи записываются и снимаются другим способом + какой-то баг ест ьконкретно про ф10 в терминале )
<[Raiden]> причем метод записи хоткеев как минимум требует мануал
<[Raiden]> мейд фор изи
<andrex> [Raiden]: наверно в греестр надо лезть)
<[Raiden]> ну почти, там надо в гсеттингс что-то включить что бы менялись
<baronos> ждите, и к вам придет патч
<baronos> у меня теперь все работает и откл и вкл.
<[Raiden]> ждите или перестаньте поддерживать этот ужас.
<andrex> хм, а мне он не нужен, я не пользую гном терминал
<baronos> http://www.hastebin.com/kukihejule.js
<[Raiden]> пока ждёте учите яву.
<[Raiden]> так, ладно, не буду вредничать дальше )
<deniska> [Raiden]: http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/gnometerminal-f10.png
<[Raiden]> deniska: смешной ты. Я как раз об этом и говорил. Какой смысл показывать?
<[Raiden]> нужно просто было сделать патч, что бы галка уже стояла по умолч. И было бы удобно из коробки
<deniska> хм
<deniska> кому надо, тот галку сам снимет
<[Raiden]> или что бы снималась - ну не важно уже )
<deniska> хм
<andrex> ну чтоб снять надо чтоб она выполняла свой функционал)
<deniska> Надо сделать игру под айфоны и получить сотни денег :3
<andrex> а она не выполняет гадина такая
<[Raiden]> так фишка то в том что вроде бы для людей должно быть. Аи то что был овот так порождало массу вопросов и соотв хавту как вернуть ф10. А всё что надо было - пределать дефолт.
<deniska> хм
<[Raiden]> пере*
<deniska> снял, по f10 открывает контекстное меню, но кнопку в окно посылает
<deniska> баг есть, но некритичный
<deniska> [Raiden]: альт+принтскрин+что-либо гномтерминал тоже должен перехватывать?
<deniska> (кстати у меня принсткрин на fn и из-за этого эти суперкомбо не работают >_<)
<[Raiden]> не знаю, не интересовался. Но ф10 должен
<[Raiden]> хотя с другой стороны весь этот открытый софт отдельыне проекты и никто никому ничего не должен. Н оесли у вас цель сделать для людей и изи - так делайте )
<deniska> изя
<[Raiden]> в других де сделано
<deniska> это изяслав? (:
<[Raiden]> easyслав
<artus> че вы с багом гтк3 к гному цепляетесь? :)
<andrex> )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> А я не к багу прицепился, а к тому что по умолчанию не отдаёт. В гном2 бага нет.
<deniska> В гноме2 эта галка тоже стоит по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> ну значит надо был оснимать
<deniska> Учитывая что F-кнопками пользуются только ради mc, то пусть mc-пользователи страдают (:
<[Raiden]> не верно
<deniska> ну в htop на f10 quit висит
<[Raiden]> т.е. если ты знаеш ьиз ncurses софта только mc , то это не так
<artus> deniska, внезапно, гном 2 на гтк2
<deniska> который продублирован в виде q, как и остальные кнопки
<deniska> На моей миниклаиватуре f10 вообще нет (:
<deniska> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-aWSNODaJOWM/T5qSHURea9I/AAAAAAAABvI/R6WukRTPSGY/s640/IMG_20120427_155217.jpg
<deniska> не поместилося
<artus> deniska, чего за девайсина?
<deniska> блютус клавиатура
<deniska> из китая, чтобы было
<[Raiden]> ))
<deniska> С обратной стороны встроеный тачпад, есть лазерная указка, можно играть с котиком (:
<artus> модельку озвуч ))
<deniska> http://dx.com/p/mini-handheld-rechargeable-73-key-bluetooth-v2-0-wireless-keyboard-silver-120704
<artus> прикольный девайс
<deniska> Иногда к какому-нибудь xbmc нужен пультик
<deniska> а использовать в этом качестве андроид-телефон не всегда удобно
<artus> угу. и я о томже, хотяя, смотря какая диагональ телефонки
<deniska> не, тут дело не в диагонали
<deniska> а в том, что кнопки на ощупь не чувствуются
<deniska> Кстати в случае если xbmc висит на отдельном компьютере, а в качестве диванного используется ноутбук, то советую http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/136934
<deniska> и подобные юзерскрипты (:
<deniska> нашёл на ютубе видео и одним кликом отправил в телевизор
<deniska> Кстати под айпадик таки есть одна программа, которой мне не хватает на андроиде
<deniska> Codea — среда для погромирования на lua (:
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/codea2.png ы :3
<andrex> artus: с днюхой тя чтоле)
<artus> andrex, рано ешоо , или у тя уже? ))
<andrex> у меня уже
<artus> andrex, ну тада пасяб :D
<[Raiden]> 32бит кеды 12.10 с отключенной системой индексации. На апплете объем занятого озу
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0922/h_1348340720_1373473_ac3314aa2a.png
<andrex> тема прикольная у кед не в вбоксе
<only_you> кубунта 12.10 рулит и педалит
<andrex> а памяти мало сожралось, странно
<SergeyIT> еще не вечер
<only_you> да, у меня 12.10 меньше 200 мб кушает
<andrex> у тебя там что?
<andrex> [Raiden]: медленнее наверно работает, без индексации, то
<[Raiden]> если поиск использовать, то медленней коенчно. И ещё пропадают забавные фичи типа рейтинга, заметки и тэгов для любого файла
<[Raiden]> но за это придется платить уже примерно 400-450мб рам
<andrex> в юнити надо вырубить а то там рейтинг никакой ваще
<stasdizzi> мне юнити нра
<shenmue> baronos ттут человеку юнити нравится. нука обработай его =)
<artus> shenmue, че людей пугаеш то)
<SergeyIT> shenmue, подстрекатель... с тоже пользую юнити, но мне уже давно ничего не "нравится", главное, чтобы работало
<andrex> и да ненравится а нра она ему)
<andrex> а я коробку поставил когдато, теперь только на извраты в других оболочках смотрю
<_d4vid> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/8257517 как лоровцы обсирают всё подряд)
<Georgiy> кто нибудь знаком с MIDI файлами ?
<grad>  - Привет, MIDI-файл, давай знакомиться?
 * grad теперь знаком с MIDI-файлом
<iCapusta> grad: музицируешь перед сном?
<grad> iCapusta: скорее петросяню
<iCapusta> grad: тут помойму тихо и никого нет
<grad> iCapusta: это тебе так кажется
<iCapusta> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> iCapusta, Понг.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-23
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<skai-falkorr> baronos: удачник?
<skai-falkorr> хмм
<skai-falkorr> перевел логи в тмпфс
<skai-falkorr> думаю тудаж еще кеш хрома загнать
<skai-falkorr> раз уж 4гб и я не играю в игры
<skai-falkorr> хммм...для этого нужно инет побыстрее
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: и сильно помогло?)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: сильно помогло в чем?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а чего ты этим добиться хотел?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: снизить обращение к харду
<skai-falkorr> чет вылетел
<baronos> skai-falkorr: для чего на твоих скринах в трее значок молния какая то?
<skai-falkorr> jupiter applet
<skai-falkorr> следит за батарейкой и питанием и меняет профили, в зависимости от нагрузки/наличия провода
<skai-falkorr> плюс можно отключать устройства или что еще в нем
<baronos> хмм, гуд. надо поставить
<skai-falkorr> baronos: я ж его еще с больше годика как советовал использовать
<baronos> skai-falkorr: у меня тогда бука не было :D
<skai-falkorr> baronos: аааа:)десктопоманьяк:)
<baronos> fuf))
<skai-falkorr> оно вообще полезно. например, у меня даж отрубив в биосе определение внешнего моника, порт все равно работает. просто не определяет проекторы, хотя моники определяет. а жупитер его отрубает. это в свое время дало мне около 7
<skai-falkorr> минут батарейки сверх нормы
<skai-falkorr> а профили жупитера еще полчаса добавили
<skai-falkorr> и это на 2800mah батарейке
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А всего сколько?
<skai-falkorr> около 4х часов
<vladgobelen> неплохо
<freeoneed> помогите, не могу вывести звук на беспроводные наушники. ВЫбираю везде в виде основного устройства, но ничего не   происходит. а в скайпе вообще не отображается в устройствах
<freeoneed> а при проверке конфигурации динамиков нормально слышно и левый и правый динамик
<freeoneed> уши plantronic 995, если нужно
<skai-falkorr> уши блютус?
<freeoneed> да, это pulseaudio не дает выводить,как я понял
<freeoneed> pavucontrol поставил и нормально переключил, вроде как
<freeoneed> хотя в скайпе звука все равно нет...
<freeoneed> а есть способ удалить pulseaudio?
<shenmue> пыщ
<shenmue> есть
<freeoneed> есть разница откуда удалять? ну там KDE или Gnome и тд, или мануал един?
<shenmue> можно просто на форуме глянуть инфу.
<shenmue> не поленится самому поискать. я за тебя этого делать не буду
<freeoneed> я не прошу искать, просто хочу узнать есть разница или нет
<vladgobelen> freeoneed: пульсаудио - вечная беда убунту уже много лет.
<vladgobelen> freeoneed: Поверь, на форуме должно быть много чего на эту тему.
<freeoneed> ок, спасибо
<shenmue> какая капча необычная попалась
<akaWolf> codepage?
<andrex> utf8
<akaWolf> ок
<akaWolf> не подскажете, как посмотреть, какой у меня wi-fi контроллер?
<akaWolf> а то что-то в iwconfig нету wlan0
<akaWolf> думаю, проблема с драйверами
<skai-falkorr> lshw
<akaWolf> а ключики? =)
<skai-falkorr> lshw -vv
<skai-falkorr> а не
<skai-falkorr> это к lspci
<skai-falkorr> лсхв просто без ключей
<akaWolf> ага, нашел
<akaWolf> Atheros
<akaWolf> а как посмотреть, драйвер на него стоит или нет?
<skai-falkorr> по lspci -vv
<skai-falkorr> кернел модуль ин юз
<akaWolf> это ещё и vv
<akaWolf> а не w
<akaWolf> =)
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> а ты думал я ради прикола пишу w как vv?
<akaWolf> я не заметил сначала
<akaWolf> =)
<akaWolf> написал w
<akaWolf> удивился =)
<akaWolf> а какой модуль должен быть подключен?
<skai-falkorr> ну яхз
<skai-falkorr> какой нить
<akaWolf> =))
<skai-falkorr> там он указан
<skai-falkorr> какой используется и какой нужен
<skai-falkorr> Kernel driver in use: rtl8192se
<skai-falkorr> Kernel modules: rtl8192se
<skai-falkorr> ченить тип такого
<skai-falkorr> ток это под рылотэк
<akaWolf> угу
<akaWolf> ath5k
<akaWolf> есть
<akaWolf> а почему нету в iwconfig?
<skai-falkorr> а попробуй в ifconfig
<akaWolf> lo и eth0
<akaWolf> =)
<skai-falkorr> а вафля включена?
<akaWolf> хз
<akaWolf> она не выключается вроде
<akaWolf> на ноуте
<skai-falkorr> они всегда выключаются
<skai-falkorr> есть кнопки
<skai-falkorr> иногда заметные
<skai-falkorr> иногда нет
<skai-falkorr> хехе
<skai-falkorr> убрал логи в тмпфс
<skai-falkorr> все равно логи не смотрю
<deniska> на моём ноутбуке нет кнопки
<deniska> на прошлом был тумблер
<akaWolf> skai-falkorr: да не отключается оно =)
<akaWolf> на винде же работает
<akaWolf> без всяких кнопок
<akaWolf> ни разу не нажимал =)
<akaWolf> skai-falkorr: в dmesg разбираешься? =)
<skai-falkorr> по молодости увлекался, но сюжеты всегда были однообразны
<teddyp1cker> ))
<akaWolf> skai-falkorr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222179/
<akaWolf> не нахожу
<akaWolf> глянь, плиз =)
<akaWolf> должно быть что-то о wi-fi
<akaWolf> о модуле этом
<akaWolf> но не нахожу
<teddyp1cker> а что у тебя за карта?
<akaWolf> Atheros
<teddyp1cker> ну lsmod тебе показывает что-то про атерос?
<teddyp1cker> просто у меня broadcom мой драфвер wl зовется)
<akaWolf> показывает :)
<akaWolf> хотя
<skai-falkorr> baronos: тут?
<akaWolf> не, не показывает
<akaWolf> teddyp1cker:
<teddyp1cker> ну что мне тебе сказать - гугли как ставить дрова на свой атерос
<teddyp1cker> вроде убунта сама это умела
<teddyp1cker> там чето с ndiswrapper раньше надо было ковыряться
<teddyp1cker> щас не знаю
<deniska> а в следующий раз не бери ноутбук с атеросом :3
<teddyp1cker> у меня только один ноут на атеросе и на нем виста))
<shenmue> фу
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: держи в себе:)
<teddyp1cker> оффтоп: то нибудь прилиичные js обертки надо html5 media api?
<stasdizzi> !#ubuntu-ru log
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ubuntu-ru log'
<shenmue> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<deniska> Вот nickserv-костыль придумали
<deniska> а какой-нибудь logserv — нет
<stasdizzi> да мне история канала нужна
<inkvizitor68sl> stasdizzi, logs.ubuntu.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<[Raiden]> не живи прошлым ) Двигайся дальше
<[Raiden]> не удержался...
<stasdizzi> спасиб))
<tagezi> всем привет )
<tagezi> туст
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> о )
<skai-falkorr> потустил:)
<tagezi> =)
<skai-falkorr> попробовал 3.5.4 pf сборочку
<skai-falkorr> теперь даж влц не убивает систему, так что приходится через tty1 убивать влц
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> я не помню что бы влц что-то убивал с любым ядром
<[Raiden]> сейчас тоже использую pf
<skai-falkorr> ну тут после первой настройки, при попытке зайти в настройки, он не может прорисовать окно (хз почему) и начинал жрать оперативку в промышленных масштабах
<[Raiden]> у тебя убунта?
<tagezi> у меня влц вообще офигенно работает
<[Raiden]> а то тут дебианщики с анстейблом носятся бывает
<skai-falkorr> 12.10 бетка
<tagezi> а вот смплеер я так и не могу настроить ((
<teddyp1cker> а мне umplayer нравиться
<[Raiden]> а.. ну успехов
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну тут проблема скорее в интел дровах и их небольшой несовместимостью с меса 9
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: о_О это какая версия?
<teddyp1cker> жаль что на него забили
<[Raiden]> smplayer, vlc умеют целиком прятать вой ифейс, даже тотем умеет
<[Raiden]> а umplayer нет
<[Raiden]> свой
<teddyp1cker> всмысле целиком?
<teddyp1cker> только окнного менеждера полоску сверху и все?
<tagezi> skai-falkorr:  ну артус посто пляшет от хорощесть смплеера )))
<tagezi> хорошести*
<skai-falkorr> ну мне мплеер не нра.и все его обвязки
<skai-falkorr> я привык к влц
<skai-falkorr> так то вон артус и от тотема писал кипятков
<skai-falkorr> *м
<skai-falkorr> в свое время
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: угу http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0923/h_1348407714_4785864_b3eb3b0176.png
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: как включить?
<teddyp1cker> VLC media player 1.1.12 The Luggage (revision exported)
<skai-falkorr> уууу
<[Raiden]> в vlc ctrl+h
<skai-falkorr> ты где это нашел?
<skai-falkorr> 1.1.12 версия
<skai-falkorr> давно уже 2.0.3 вышла
<teddyp1cker> ну у меня 11.10 а плеер из реп
<tagezi> у бабушки в сундуке )
<teddyp1cker> я же umplayer пользую
<teddyp1cker> а можно vlc заставить помнить позицию при закрытии
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0923/h_1348407899_5320679_5e326c7ff7.png
<teddyp1cker> и автостоп при сворачивании окна
<[Raiden]> позицию вроде нет. В смплейер -да
<[Raiden]> автостоп опять же в смплейер - да. Включая сворачивание в заголовок
<teddyp1cker> про влс спросил
<teddyp1cker> так бы перешел если бы это было
<[Raiden]> про него я ответил - нет
<teddyp1cker> тогда дальше сижу
<teddyp1cker> ну и внешне он няшнее
<skai-falkorr> в влц есть автостоп
<[Raiden]> а где там
<skai-falkorr> да помоему в первой же вкладке настроек
<skai-falkorr> пауза при сворачивании
<[Raiden]> точно
<[Raiden]> спс
<[Raiden]> ещё есть 1 проблема. В смплейере можно скрытие \показ повесить ещё на мышку, у меня срединй клик
<[Raiden]> ввлц только меню или клава )
<[Raiden]> но им это всё можно простить, они всю свою историю использовали гтк и только сча начинают понимать как надо делать удобно.
<[Raiden]> это у меня шутки такие в последнее время
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: эммм... это влц использовало ГТК?!
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: что курил?
<andrey_> qt же
<[Raiden]> wxWidgets они юзали, но в общем-то 1 фиг )
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> qt с 2.х версии
<andrey_> Qt / Qt4 is the default, plain, graphical, interface to VLC, made using the Qt library (Linux users may need to have this installed). It is used as the default interface on the Windows and Linux versions of VLC media player from version 0.9.0 and above
<tagezi> эм.. Qt что гтк юзать не может?
<andrey_> с 0.9
<[Raiden]> а.. значит с 1.0, вру )
<[Raiden]> бывает
<andrey_> лжец!
<[Raiden]> ну в любом случае это недавн опоявилось
<skai-falkorr> похабный извращенец!
<tagezi> а влц дря сетки вебкит пользует?
<tagezi> для*
<skai-falkorr> три года для тебя - недавно
<[Raiden]> ну да. Разьве это срок?  )
<tagezi> три? да  - это не давно )
<skai-falkorr> даж четыре
<[Raiden]> в прочем я и с гтк ошибс, вхвиджетс другой тулкит, похож просто внешне.
<[Raiden]> простите ))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: как пишеться по человечески вхвиджетс?
<[Raiden]> wxWidgets
<tagezi> тогда я правильно нашёл
<skai-falkorr> ууу
<skai-falkorr> новый сериал на лосте
<tagezi> о_О
<inkvizitor68sl> ы?
<skai-falkorr> о.какой человек зашел на канал
<skai-falkorr> я вже думал, ты там совсем пропал в недрах находильнёвсейника
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще я тут примерно по 10 часов в сутки
<inkvizitor68sl> и всё читаю
<inkvizitor68sl> просто пишут тут такууууую...
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<inkvizitor68sl> чушь
<[Raiden]> ура блин. с последним ядром и последим кде я стал видеть содержимое мобилки по mtp
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: как ты мягко к тому бреду, который тут генерируется:)
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> вот опять про кеды пишут!
<[Raiden]> что использую про то и пишу
<deniska> мтр — убогий протокол
<deniska> он не поддерживает даже перемещение файлов
<deniska> странно что жужель выбрал именно его
<[Raiden]> жужл выбрал что выгодно, что бы к компутерам пользователей без проблем подключать
<[Raiden]> а не то что было бы удобно для 1%
<deniska> ну вообще-то неудобно не для 1%
<deniska> а для 11%
<inkvizitor68sl> 12!
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<deniska> в макоси не пашет
<inkvizitor68sl> 15!
<inkvizitor68sl> и в андроиде тоже!
<deniska> кстати да, лол
<[Raiden]> под макось есть киес. Им можно без проблем синхронить всё.
<deniska> Какой в жёпу киес?
<deniska> Я не про самсунг говорю
<deniska> а про андроид
<inkvizitor68sl> я ета..
<inkvizitor68sl> не шучу про десктопы на андроиде
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас они тут в будущем уже юзаются хомячками(
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: Оо
<inkvizitor68sl> и это так грустно
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: эт в моцковии или чисто в яше?
<inkvizitor68sl> в московии
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас не идиоты же)
<skai-falkorr> нуууууу тут можно поспорить
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас i7, 8 гектар памяти и любая ось на выбор - стандарт дефакто =)
<inkvizitor68sl> а не
<inkvizitor68sl> макоёб^Wпоклонников стива йобса обделяют
<inkvizitor68sl> у них по 4 гига
<deniska> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/6092175/screens/android-usb.png я так сделал и не парюсь
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: выпустили иос6 с кривыми картами, забив на явные глюки. при жоппсе такого яббл не позволял
<[Raiden]> теперь не так важо ест ькиес или нет. Т.к .мобилка видится, можно напрямую синхронить музыку и фото. Вот как поступить с телефоннйо базой пока не знаю
<tagezi> андройд-декстоп?
<inkvizitor68sl> ога
<deniska> ну вообще есть такие штуки
<tagezi> 22 декабря близиться (
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, гугл денег много захотел
<[Raiden]> возможно ядро помогло увидеть. За счет того что я собрал себе пф 3.5.4
<deniska> http://dx.com/p/mk802-mini-android-4-0-network-multi-media-player-w-wi-fi-hdmi-tf-white-us-plug-153490 воть
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: яббл хочет не меньше от гнусмаса
<deniska> я думаю купить
<[Raiden]> с дефолтным я видел пустые папки.
<deniska> но не могу придумать нафиг мне такое надо
<skai-falkorr> 1.8 лярдов
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: у тя 32 битка?
<[Raiden]> нет
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: для 64 бита бинарники уже собранные есть
<[Raiden]> Меня устраивают свои )
<deniska> http://liliputing.com/2012/06/ubuntu-12-04-and-lubuntu-12-04-images-for-the-mk802-mini-pc.html
<deniska> под эту штуку кстати абанта есть (:
<[Raiden]> я ещё ureadahed накладываю ? Ну и uksm включил, помимо прочего
<[Raiden]> head*
<skai-falkorr> дык уксм то у постфактума по дефолту
<[Raiden]> ну ок ), я просто не видел их конфига.
<deniska> ААА. Пришло время пересобрать ядро! Ядро само не пересоберётся!
<skai-falkorr> [m] mainline update
<skai-falkorr> [t] BLD load balancer for CFS
<skai-falkorr> [m] -ck patchset with BFS
<skai-falkorr> [m] BFQ I/O scheduler
<skai-falkorr> [m] TuxOnIce
<skai-falkorr> [m] UKSM
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: от его конфиг
<[Raiden]> это не конфиг ядра, это обозначение что в пачсет вошло
<skai-falkorr> и что он ключает
<skai-falkorr> он на лоре постоянно говорит
<skai-falkorr> конфиги тож там есть
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222615/ небольшой скриптик
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а мейнтейнером бинарничков побыть не хочешь?
<[Raiden]> да как-то не очень. И меня бесит структура деб-пакетов. В случае с ядром это не нужно изучать,kpkg само всё делает. А если что-то ещё , то уже надо.
<[Raiden]> был бы рпм-базед, может поделал бы )
<skai-falkorr> жаль.мейнтейнер бы не повредил
<skai-falkorr> да и на ланчпаде же дать рецепт, сурц подготовленный и все.потом тока диффами кормить для пересборки
<[Raiden]> в ланчпад и в сборку дебов без бутылки не въехать. В обс сервис для людей. Мне пол дня понадобилось что бы там собрать пакеты ничего не зная.
<[Raiden]> в общем у меня нет на это времени )
<skai-falkorr> ну можно ж и без ланчпада. бинарники можно и у постфактума выкладывать
<skai-falkorr> пусть это и будет без автообновления
<skai-falkorr> главное - свежие
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем пакеты на ланчпаде собирать?
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, пакеты очень легко собирать
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: чтобы ппа и обновы прилетали сами
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: не с ланчпадом
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: там билд система слишком хитровыжжеванная
<inkvizitor68sl> надо уже свой реп собрать
<flintstone> а почему не собирать в ручную ядро?
<flintstone> с исходниками с kernel.org?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну можешь. Никто не запрещает
<inkvizitor68sl> примерно потому, что это нафиг ненадо
<flintstone> я так и делаю :)
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: просто пф ищет мейнтейнера для убунту билдов. не обязательно на ланчпаде
<skai-falkorr> главное - чтоб сежо
<inkvizitor68sl> пф?
<[Raiden]> но лучше вбей в гугл : сборка ядра ubuntu way
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: постфактум
<inkvizitor68sl> что это или кто это? )
<flintstone> сборка ядра "Linux" вей :)
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: ну тот, кто pf-kernel патчсет собирает
<akaWolf> какое-то это Юнити неудобное
<akaWolf> мб с непривычки
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: еще модрематор на лоре
<skai-falkorr> рассовый украинец
<[Raiden]> flintstone: например когда пакет ставится выбполняются всякие постинсталл. Например дрова сами собираюстя поддерживающие дкмс. Нвидия например научилась.
<[Raiden]> И удалят ьпроще и инитрд сразу сам сделается
<[Raiden]> одни +
<akaWolf> люди вообще юзают
<akaWolf> Юнити? =)
<[Raiden]> а плюсов беспакетной сборки нет
<skai-falkorr> akaWolf: ну да
<akaWolf> или сразу ставят гномы/кде?
<akaWolf> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> тьху
<skai-falkorr> akaWolf: и довольно многие
<inkvizitor68sl> не, это неинтересно
<flintstone> есть несколько патчей которые обычно включаются в такие ядря как убунту.. их множно и вручную ставить
<skai-falkorr> akaWolf: окромя совсем уж упоротых фанатиков кед или бароноса
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: некоторые юзают. Я убег на кде сразу после гном 3.0
<deniska> У меня юнити на недобуке стоит
<akaWolf> skai-falkorr: да мне как-то пока не нравится...
<[Raiden]> ой, ником ошибся
<deniska> трешак ещё тот на самом деле (:
<akaWolf> угу
<akaWolf> Юнити какое-то странное..
<skai-falkorr> тут дело привычки
<akaWolf> странная странность
<akaWolf> ага
<deniska> Мне из-за юнити убунту людям стыдно показывать :3
<akaWolf> =)))
<skai-falkorr> юнити более похожа на гномо2 из убунты, чем гномощель
<deniska> Лучше бы в 12.04 был гномкласек по дефолту :3
<[Raiden]> привыкнешь если захочешь. Твоя ошибка ещё в том, что ты видимо писи юзер, а юнити пишется людьми с осами и макосами.
<deniska> юнити на версию 6.6.0 явно не тянет
<skai-falkorr> deniska: ага.пофиг, что он мертв
<[Raiden]> ))
<deniska> максимум на 0.6.6
<[Raiden]> *иосами
<deniska> skai-falkorr: при чём тут мёртв?
<deniska> Он будет жить как минимум пока жива 12.04
<deniska> LTS релиз
<akaWolf> [Raiden]: зачем привыкать, если есть?
<skai-falkorr> deniska: при том, что мертвое не обновляется. не исправля.ются баги
<akaWolf> другие вещи
<akaWolf> которые проверены
<[Raiden]> гугл писал что макюзеры в их фирме часто выберают юнити.
<akaWolf> и к которым привыкать не нужно
<deniska> гномкласик это по сути что такое
<deniska> это гномпанель
<deniska> в гномпанели особо багов и нет (:
<deniska> всё остальное как в остальной убунте
<akaWolf> короче, что ставить вместо Юнити? =) Гном или КДЕ? =)
<deniska> gnome-panel же, ну
<[Raiden]> akaWolf: а вдруг понравится. Дай юнити шанс, скажем, недельку поюзай ) Я правда не смог.
<akaWolf> [Raiden]: мне не в кайф тратить время
<akaWolf> у меня его не так много
<akaWolf> итак на установку/настройку тысячи его надо =)
<flintstone> akaWolf: и гномом и кде люди разочарованны
<deniska> не
<deniska> юнити не то что бы говно
<deniska> но у меня есть к этой штуке конкретный список претензий
<akaWolf> =)
<tagezi> deniska: притензии есть ко всему
<deniska> И которые судя по всему смогу исправить лишь я, если возьмусь за исходники.
<deniska> А мне это сейчас нафиг не надо, потому что я откопал в репах гномпанельку (:
<deniska> к которой этих претензий нет
<tagezi> опенбокс рулит по любому )
<skai-falkorr> я могу найти кучу претензий к каждой среде:) и пользуюсь той, к которой претензий и отвращения меньше
<skai-falkorr> сейчас это юнити
<akaWolf> =)
<skai-falkorr> может будь у меня нормальный инет - это бы были кеды, но мне нужна простота и безпроблемность с минимумом допилов от дефолта
<flintstone> tagezi: опенбокс какойто каличный был по моему
<skai-falkorr> а кеды этим пока не могут похвастаться
<[Raiden]> flintstone: не все. Я нашел в кде прибежище, а через месяц ещё и понимание что тут ест ьвсё что я хотел. Вот в гноме разочарован )
<akaWolf> ну на 8.04
<akaWolf> я пилил гном
<akaWolf> и был им доволен =)
<akaWolf> сейчас хз
<akaWolf> я только до 9.10 обновлял
<[Raiden]> хотя это моё личное разочарование и только. Если верить интервью с представителями проекта то он жив и ест ьу людей интерес к гному )
<skai-falkorr> akaWolf: дык вон у инка спроси
<akaWolf> а сейчас уже 12.10
<deniska> А вот гном3 не то что бы говно
<deniska> Он совсем говно :3
<skai-falkorr> baronos: выскажись
<flintstone> [Raiden]: я кеды не пробовал еще с полна
<deniska> он вроде даже толком не работает на моей видеокарте (:
<flintstone> привык к гному
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<akaWolf> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20759199/screen9.png вот так мой гном выглядел в те времена =)
<skai-falkorr> akaWolf: ну мой с приходом юнити почти и не изменился
<skai-falkorr> панель с индикаторами и глобал меню у меня была с 9.10
<skai-falkorr> панель слева (раньше авн, сча ланчер) с иконками самых частоиспользуемых
<[Raiden]> идеи мощного вм, использования рабочих столов тут развито хорошо, может даже максимально по сравнению с другими де. Компоненты же некотоыре не очень хорошие, типа кмейла - хотя тоже на любителя. Но некотоыре лучшие в мире опенсорса.
<skai-falkorr> synapse для запуска приложений
<skai-falkorr> компиз для скейла, и прочих плюшек
<deniska> хм
<deniska> Чатик в терминале, лол :3
<skai-falkorr> akaWolf: в общем для меня с юнити ничео не изменилось
<skai-falkorr> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-8meM4W93s8U/UF7awDdMXsI/AAAAAAAAEpk/cHAaTxwxtSw/w444-h159-p-k/curover.png
<tagezi> flintstone: чо тебе опенбокс не нравиться? на неё лхде например построена, нормальная среда, летает
<[Raiden]> чатик в терминале нормальное явление для гном-юзеров нехотящих ставить библиотеки qt. ) Такое моё наблюдение.
<deniska> опенбокс ведь не умеет в композитинг
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: эммм.а зачем библиотеки куте для иксчата?
<skai-falkorr> или еще какого гуишного?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: или это твоя особая болезнь? кутопоклонение?
<[Raiden]> deniska: можно имет ьпрозрачност ьи тени в связке с xcompmgr
<inkvizitor68sl> расскажите мне, кто чем для жаббира пользуется?
<inkvizitor68sl> пиджин не предлагать
<deniska> А в куте нет ничего плохого, тем более оно это
<deniska> как иво
<deniska> по дефолту даже идёт
<deniska> inkvizitor68sl: пиджин
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: лучше всего cairo-compmgr
<deniska> [Raiden]: ну ээ, нафиг мне просрачность :3
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: отличный композитинг
<deniska> Мне нужны аНиМаЦиИ
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: я гуемордой г+ или гмыла. эмпати стал неюзабельным и страшным
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: еще можешь тандерптиц попробовать
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: там в чьятик даж твиттер подрубается
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: это не моя болезнь, а этой ос. То что есть несколько тулкитов. Ещё ест ьболезнь у тех кто ограничивает себя одним , понимая предыдущее предложение.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: нууу я не ограничиваю. просто для моих нужд нужно всего два куте приложения
<deniska> [Raiden]: я помню только одну ось в которой был 1 тулкит
<deniska> эта
<deniska> как иво
<deniska> PalmOS
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: или я должен использовать кутешные приложения, которые мне не нужны, чтобы потешить твое кутелюбие?
<akaWolf> [Raiden]: у меня там и kvirc стоит =)
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: я наоборот здоровый пользователь. Мне всеравн окак написано, я смотрю на пользовательский качества функционал\удобство.
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: нет, ты никому не должен )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я тож. только я смотрю как правильно и удобно мне.
<skai-falkorr> и не пытаюсь утверждать, что мой софт лучший в мире
<skai-falkorr> в отличие от некоторых особо фанатично настроенных
<deniska> хм
<[Raiden]> я не запрещаю )  только при наличии гуи в системе и довольно немаленького количество ирц клиентов , всетаки странно видеть консольный.
<deniska> а как физически реализуется сосуществование интеловской встроенной видюшки с любой другой?
<deniska> И можно ли зафорсить использовать какую-то конкретную из них? :3
<akaWolf> [Raiden]: оно быстрее получается =)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а зачем мне куча гуишных кнопочек?если я использую тока чьятикосоставляющую?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: чтобы было?
<deniska> из концольного чатика банально неудобно копипастить
<skai-falkorr> чтобы если вдруг вывалятся иксы - я не мог спросить в чьятике, чем чинить?
<akaWolf> [Raiden]: в данном случае печатать на клаве быстрее, чем мышкой жамкать по вкладкам =)
<[Raiden]> Ну не знаю. Не нужно не пользуй. )
<skai-falkorr> deniska: эммм...4.2
<deniska> ну вот скопипасти кусок лога длиннее, чем у тебя в терминал помещается
<deniska> Смогёшь?
<[Raiden]> akaWolf: большая часть граф клиентов позволяет переключаться с клавы по вкладкам. Но я ещё могу и мышкой ))
<[Raiden]> и ещё могу любую вкладку отделить в отдельное окно и вернуть обратно
<akaWolf> [Raiden]: позволяют, но тут оно всё же удобнее =)
<deniska> у консольных клиентов есть плюс
<deniska> их можно запускать в скрине и потом использовать из разных мест
<akaWolf> [Raiden]: да и КуТи тормознутое =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну это есть.
<[Raiden]> deniska: это интересная мысль. Но мне нарпимер не нужно. Некотоыре пользуются скрином т.к .гуи осыпается. Но уменя такое бывает не часто ) Я сначала не выключал кде пол месяца перед тем как перейти.
<[Raiden]> хотя и бывает ) особенно когда тянет на новое.
<[Raiden]> кажется это всё привычки. ) так что фиг с ним ,с этим обсуждением. Кто захочет - попробует.
<akaWolf> так что ставить-то? =)
<akaWolf> КДЕ или Гном? =)
<skai-falkorr> akaWolf: что ТЕБЕ удобно
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> akaWolf: а не что удобно райдену или бароносу
<skai-falkorr> akaWolf: или мне или инку
<skai-falkorr> или еще кому
<deniska> Правильно
<deniska> Ставь то что удобно мне (:
<akaWolf> логично, конечно
<skai-falkorr> это все равно, что спрашивать, какого цвета майку носить лучше и удобней
<deniska> белую
<deniska> это же очевидно
<skai-falkorr> оранжевую
<deniska> нет, белую
<akaWolf> но ведь можно спрашивать и про качество материала ;)
<skai-falkorr> белые грязью и пылью покрываются легко
<akaWolf> и про то, как майки изменились
<akaWolf> в последнее время
<skai-falkorr> akaWolf: в данном случае - вопрос только про цвет.
<skai-falkorr> akaWolf: ибо каждый советует в силу своих привычек
<[Raiden]> akaWolf: http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/8129794 - 50на50 ))
<skai-falkorr> субъективно
<skai-falkorr> а не объективно
<[Raiden]> akaWolf: У тебя кстати комп какой?
<akaWolf> да у меня ноут и комп =) так, обычный..
<[Raiden]> ну на ноут может лучше xfce , батарейку беречь надо или даже лхде, только панель покрасивей воткнуть. А на десктоп если коре2 или новее и рам 2+гб, то что угодно.
<akaWolf> новее
<akaWolf> на ноуте всё равно аккум дохлый =)
<akaWolf> mc, кстати, юзаю =)
<[Raiden]> если новее начни с кде. Покажется странным или тяжелым посмотри ещё что-нить. мц я тоже юзаю не редко )
<[Raiden]> но после дельфина всетаки. И у меня в дельфине ещё на панели инстурментов (которую в гноме вообще отрезали) ест ькнопка открыть терминал.
<[Raiden]> а может я вигню тебе говорю. По идее на канале убунты я должен советовать исключительно юнити ))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты вообще не должен ничего советовать:)ради безопасности всех окружающих:)
<akaWolf> не-не
<akaWolf> должен =)
<deniska> Послушай райдена и сделай наоборот
<akaWolf> ок =)
<tagezi> akaWolf: я думаю, за то время пока ты тут флудишь, уже успелбы попробовать всё на своём компе
<akaWolf> не, я параллельно пакеты ставлю
<tagezi> вот и ставь )
<[Raiden]> akaWolf: терминал тут кстати тоже особенный. например выделенный текст можно по пкм в инете поискать, вкладки можно отделять от окна и прицеплять обратно и т.д. даже закладки для частых папок есть. Другие элементы функционально тоде уникальны.
<akaWolf> это где?
<[Raiden]> в кде
<akaWolf> ммм
<akaWolf> ок =) интересно
<akaWolf> ставлю kde =)
<[Raiden]> какой я плохой )
<akaWolf> =))
<[Raiden]> в спейсшатле гляньте как всё http://api.ning.com/files/MjS-wrwsq5X*3KmA6MOV4Sk5epXi6W17e7LOLSBzSicWZjMBzZiJJceX9DVNb-tSMiS5nPGiunxQ5wWhptWlfLudPdt6FJ5m/bencooperflightdecks1.jpeg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: пусть ставит ))) если ему понравиться будет у тебя соратник )
<[Raiden]> угу, или будет ругаться как артус - ему не понарвилось
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну - это его проблемма ))
<[Raiden]> его-то там у него осыпалось в его дебиане
<tagezi> [Raiden]: в дебе кде работает получше, и даже память меньше жрёт
<tagezi> только деб всёравно по умолчанию гном ставит ))
<akaWolf> я ж ещё и компиз поставлю
<akaWolf> и декоратор
<akaWolf> эмеральд вроде =)
<deniska> емеральд буе (:
<skai-falkorr> akaWolf: а compiz standalone + awn не вариант?
<deniska> под него темы унылые
<akaWolf> skai-falkorr: не пробовал =)
<deniska> компиз сам по себе плохо умеет индикаторы
<deniska> поэтому я использую его совместно с жном-панелью
<[Raiden]> дистров где кде по умолчанию наверное поменьше чем гномовских. По крайней мере так было в последние годы жизни гном2
<skai-falkorr> ууууу.в touch 13 серии решили поменять спонсора с яфонов на ноклу
<[Raiden]> дебиан анстейбл с кде по умолчанию - aptosid
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ))
<[Raiden]> я тебя процитирую в  паре мест
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: что именно?
<[Raiden]> про touch
<skai-falkorr> аааа.я думал чего полезного:)ну хотяб про то, что тебе низя ничего советовать:)
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: дай ссылку )
<[Raiden]> http://aptosid.com
<[Raiden]> сам я не пробовал. После убунты следущее что нравится - опенсусе.
<[Raiden]> там есть несоклько интересных вещей и удобство обс в общем-то заменяет некоторую нехватку пакетов. Но есть и недостатки )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а я вот опять попробовал деб и понимаю что хочеться опять на него слезть, а то убу своей не стабильностью совсем доставать начинает
<[Raiden]> Ну может ты в чем-то прав. Я не знаю. Ты конкретно юнити имеешь в виду или что-то ещё работает нестабильно?
<[Raiden]> в чем заключается нестабильность?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну я не только Юнити пользовал
<tagezi> крыса в дебе тоже шустрее раза в 2
<[Raiden]> ну понятно.
<tagezi> кде я не пользовал уже давно, будет время пощёпаю, сравню
<tagezi> но у убу ошибок и без оконного менеджера достаточно
<tagezi> и предсказуемость работы приложений меньше
<[Raiden]> а ты не беты юзаешь? 11.10 например именно убунта у меня постоянн очто-то отваливается. то обновлялка то ещё чего.
<[Raiden]> 12.10 т.е.
<tagezi> нет 12.04
<[Raiden]> ну, хочется иди ) Правда до конца не верю что есть больашя разница. Потом как-нить попробую )
<tagezi> причем иногда вываливается ошибка типа по неустановленному пакету
<[Raiden]> у меня такие ошибки бывают с некотоырми ппа. Я умею их лечить
<tagezi> ну у меня только основные ппа стоят
<[Raiden]> но чаще делаю ппа пурж и больше эти уже не подключаю
<tagezi> тоесть ничего лишнего нет, только то что в коробке
<[Raiden]> ну, без ошибок я ничего не моуг сказать )
<[Raiden]> если есть - давай, попробуем разобраться
<tagezi> ну я какнить заскриню )) но это ничего не даст, так как она не говорит что за пакет сделал ошибку
<tagezi> [Raiden]: о, кстати, есть такой глюк. Когда запускаю трансмишен, через некоторое время виснет вичат )
<tagezi> лаг начинается
<tagezi> но ты ведь не тем не другим не пользуешь )))
<tagezi> понг
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
 * tagezi пора спать
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: умвр и всегда вр
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: блин, я ничего не понял )
<skai-falkorr> грю трансмишен и вичат работают как часы
<skai-falkorr> что на лтс, что на квантале
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: аааа... ну, я могу видео заснять как оно умирает )
<deniska> Это глюк в твоём интернет-соединении
<tagezi> эм.. так, и куда копать тогда?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: интересны клюк. Кстати попробуй как-нить qbottporent , кделибс не юзает, и можно включить последовательное скачивание блоков, для просмотра.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо
<[Raiden]> qbit... jgtxfnrb xfq gm.
<[Raiden]> чай пью опечатки )
<tagezi> да, я заметил.. ещё вместо двух t две r )))
<[Raiden]> может быть трансмишен нагружает канал, а вичат не получает вовремя что-то, ответ на пинг мб и глючит. Это просто гадание на гуще. Но если так, то заменить версию вичата несколько попроще чем сменить дистр.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: нет, канал свободен, это уж точно
<tagezi> это я первое что смотрел
<tagezi> ещё в марте, когда подсел на 12.04
<[Raiden]> других связей между чатом и торрентом я не могу увидеть )
<skai-falkorr> андро еде уже 4 года
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ку бот поррент
<skai-falkorr> сурово
<[Raiden]> вот у кого учиться надо и 5 лет не прошло, а сожрало 60% рынка смартфонов.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тока 4 года нашло
<skai-falkorr> вон в рсс пришло
<[Raiden]> может быть у десктопного линукс тоже ест ьшанс и всё что нужно - попробоват ьпроводит ьпроект гном на пенсию
 * [Raiden] убёг
<skai-falkorr> революция пока няшно начинается
<skai-falkorr> 15 лет без электричества - и уже города как сто лет стояли после конца света
<skai-falkorr> заросли мхом, полуразрушенные
<skai-falkorr> а в самом начале самолет упал и взорвался
<skai-falkorr> успех обеспечен
 * deniska не хочет сериалов про общество :3
<deniska> хочу сериалы про людей :3
<deniska> сейчас надо удалить что-нибудь ненужное и скачать друзей (:
<tagezi> deniska: Касл? ))
<skai-falkorr> how i met your mother же
<skai-falkorr> очевидно
<deniska> не, друзей надо
<deniska> а то шо ето
<deniska> все смотрели, а я один как лох
<[Raiden]> революцию тоже хочу посмотреть, но в последнее время фантастику часто закрывают...
<[Raiden]> был например отступники кажется, про переезд на другую планету
<tagezi> кто закрывает?
<skai-falkorr> оно было какой
<[Raiden]> tagezi: владелцы/спонсоры
<skai-falkorr> идея была, но реализация с самого начала была отвратительной
<skai-falkorr> вон континуум же не закрыли
<skai-falkorr> ибо няшка
<deniska> флешфорвард закрыли
<[Raiden]> угу, а сериал кстати загадочный был, хотело смотреть )
<[Raiden]> лось*
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> и в диси закрыто?
<Karloss> [Raiden]: можно как-то отключить чтобы не предлогало постоянно "загрузить дополнительные пакеты", при запуске kb3 например - кодирование мп3 ?
<Karloss> в трее выскакивает
<Karloss> в системном лотке тоесть..
<deniska> http://itmages.ru/image/view/687614/3ebf602a ы, у чувака с ЛОРа ошибка
<andrey_> пруф
<deniska> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/8262370
<tagezi> эм
<[Raiden]> Karloss: Если придумаю  - скажу. Я не пользуюсь.  мой плейер клементин умеет прекодировать по пкм и при копировании на устройство в заданный формат.
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<andrey_> бгг
<[Raiden]> вконтакте
<[Raiden]> )
<Karloss> [Raiden]:  втом то и дело мне этого нафиг не нужно, но прикаждом запуске k3b оно мне предлагает установить
<NoOova> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22723736/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA%20%D1%8D%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0%20%D0%BE%D1%82%202012-09-23%2020%3A26%3A08.png
<NoOova> ничего себе нагрузки
<deniska> я тоже хочу себе 48 гигов
<[Raiden]> k3b, теперь понял. Я уж думал какой-то перекодировщик отдельный. А доставить не пробовал?
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> NoOova, u kogo?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, таже проблемма
<NoOova> я тоже себе хочу такое. это витуальный хостинг TimeWeb. они ssh дают
<[Raiden]> в убунте кстати кривой ффмпег, он не использует либламе. Натолкнулся используя какой-то гуй.
<NoOova> я тут рифму придумал...
<NoOova> Его венда лежит тоскуя, она не может жить без.... гуя
<[Raiden]> Karloss: попробуй поставить пакет libk3b6-extracodecs , должно убрать напоминалку
<Karloss> [Raiden]: ааа..вся фишка в том что я хочу отключить напоминалку =)
<Karloss> перекодировщики нафиг не нужны
<[Raiden]> я не знаю как. Диски тоже давно не пишу. Они полки занимают и потом их там искать неудобно.
<[Raiden]> лучше хдд
<Karloss> да вот тоже раз в сто лет...но бывает надо
<Karloss> но напоминалку какинть убью потом =)
<[Raiden]> Karloss: To turn off the notification go to System Settings > Application and System Notifications > Other Notifications > Restricted Codec Availability
<[Raiden]> оказывается всё по человечески
<Karloss> ok
<Karloss> ну я так и думал примерно....где-то оно там должно было...
<Karloss> спасибо что подсказал
<[Raiden]> я бы может тоже не догадался. Забываешь что где со временем. Но кстати, наличие интерфеса к настройкам всетаки уже хорошая подсказка. намного более подсказывающая чем консоль и гсеттингс
<Karloss> [Raiden]: согласен....с настройками в KDE лучше и проще
<Karloss> на любой вкус и цвет....
<_d4vid> http://news.ngs.ru/more/712937/
<tagezi> Аналогичные лицензионные копии стоят в сумме 149 780 руб?????
<tagezi> это что же он такое скочал?
<skai-falkorr> @voice tagezi
<skai-falkorr> так.а кто нить ksh юзал?
<[Raiden]> 4805.77 столько стоит в общем-то обычный десктоп увешанынй проприетарщиной
<skai-falkorr>   [Raiden] эт если в баксах - согласен
<[Raiden]> угу я перевел
<skai-falkorr> ksh юзают как оболочку в чьятиках какие то ктото хз кто, кто обладает электричеством и спец батарейкой (вундердевайсом, который блокировку поля снимает)
<skai-falkorr> а то даж батарейки не юзаются
<skai-falkorr> даж в этом фильме заговорщики понимают, что линух рулит и педалит
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: Скай-йай-йай http://www.xrest.ru/images/collection/00120/964/preview.jpg
<skai-falkorr> спать пора
<boris_t> как глянуть с какими опциями собран пакет, при условии что пакет не установлен, а находится в репе?
<teddyp1cker> aptitude show
<teddyp1cker> там правда не все
<[Raiden]> apt-get source имя  , в текущей папке  будут исходники, все опции сборки в debian/rules
<[Raiden]> так наверное верняк
<boris_t> ну вот примерно таким способом и посмотрел
<teddyp1cker> ну так для этого пакет надо локально доступным иметь
<teddyp1cker> а в условиях задачи такого не было)
<[Raiden]> Я просто нашел дыру в условиях. Мой способ не скачивает бинарынй пакет )
<teddyp1cker> можно периодически чтобы нескучно тут было мини квесты делать
<teddyp1cker> )
<[Raiden]> )
<teddyp1cker> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/8255910.png - торт!
<deniska> ужас какой
<shenmue> ляпота
<_d4vid> priyatniy screen
<Resager> А можно ли синхронизировать конфигурацию браузера Гугл хром в Ubuntu и Windows? Вкладки, закладки и т.д.? Или будет конфликт
<teddyp1cker> э
<teddyp1cker> из коробки можно просто введи свою гугловую учетку
<teddyp1cker> но некоторые тут опасаются)
<teddyp1cker> конфликта не будет, если конечно ты не используешь какие то свои дополнения или плагины которые зависимы от ос
<[Raiden]> под этой картинкой есть мой комнт на лоре от lennier
<artus> ня ^_^
<[Raiden]> революция сериал смешной с первых кадров. Электричеств оен восстановили за 15 лет.
<[Raiden]> есть масса способов её получать
<teddyp1cker> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/wunderlist-to-make-ubuntu-app
<teddyp1cker> вот если эти ребята сделают его таким же или близким к тому что есть на titanium sdk
<teddyp1cker> но на qt||gtk
<teddyp1cker> я готов купить
<artus> ааафигтебе
<teddyp1cker> почему?(
<artus> апааатамуууу
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-16
<Sacri> ахаха, "новый" винт хецнера рассыпался раньше, чем успел встать в рейд
<Sacri> однако же, утром они заменили диск через пять минут после тикета и в этот раз на совсем новый
<Sacri> даже не тестеный
<Sacri> 0 часов наработки
<Sacri> и макс температура ниже их серверной на пятнадцать цельсиев
<Sacri> боброе утро
<Sacri> а вот скажите мне, добрые человеки, почему мускуль может не стартовать на деградировавшем софтрейде?
<Sacri> а стоит его собрать и он снова стартует
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<Sacri> а всё-таки, что такое (S) в /proc/mdstat ?
<Sacri> ну вот ни где не могу найти мануала
<Sacri> хоть ткните куда почитать
<tagezi> добрый день
<artus> утра
<andrex> тра
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> SergeyIT, бугага!!!
<SergeyIT> andrex, чего смешного? ((
<andrex> осень тока началась а у мну уже снег выпадал)
<SergeyIT> andrex, где же осень то? Лето еще
<andrex> ну у меня зима тогда
<SergeyIT> лыжи готовы?
<andrex> нету лыж, есть 4х колесный аппарат, на лысой резине за лыжи соёдет)
<Sacri> чот я летаю
<Sacri> билаен – ахтунги
<resager> Hi all. Please, help!
<resager> I am use command "chown -R 7777 ." in not user folder and then i can`t Enter to system (and permission on ~/)
<resager> After reboot i Enter my password in form and LogOn is not work! Passord is correct (if use uncorrect password, i can see red text)
<resager> What i can do?
<resager> I am russian :)
<tagezi> по русски, пожалуйста.. англоязычную поддержку получают на центральном канале убунты
<resager> I can`t write, becose i am in guest...
<resager> Ya ne mogu pisat` po russki (
<tagezi> ты можешь писать по английски там.. или спользовать сайты транслитирации.. их навалом
<resager> oke
<tagezi> !translit
<ubuntuhelp> Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<tagezi> это кто новое правило придумал? )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так ты еще и правила не читал
<tagezi> артус всегда за транслит кикает
<andrex> да он же злодей)
<tagezi> мб
<Sacri> подтверждаю
<Sacri> убунта с юнитёй или с кедами или с гнумом?
<Sacri> или с чем вообще?
 * Sacri собирается что-нибудь подсказать по мере наличия нужных знаний
<Sacri> а, он же уже ушёл =(
<tagezi> причем как пол часа.. долго ты собиралась )
<andrex> Sacri, спиш да? на работе!
 * andrex отсыпал себе ь
<Sacri> нет, не сплю
<Sacri> серваки поднимаю
<tagezi> банки качает )
<Sacri> задачка такая весёлая у меня сёдня
<Sacri> поднять мускуль, да так, чтобы прожевывал запросы по сто-двести выборок за раз
<Sacri> да ещё чтобы три сотни в секунду
<Sacri> и на всё про всё кор ай 7 и софтрейд из двух сата винтов
<tagezi> на хене?
<Sacri> и 32гига небуферизованной памяти
<Sacri> ага, на нём
<andrex> ну колдуй, удачи)
<Sacri> и параллельно столько же инклюдов
<Sacri> а я хз, как это реализовать
<tagezi> а зачем его так сильно тормозить?
<tagezi> =)
<Sacri> кого тормозить?
<tagezi> хен )
<Sacri> хен?
<Sacri> мм..
<Sacri> у меня хец
<tagezi> мм..
<tagezi> делать тебе нечего
<tagezi> а что значит 100-200 выборок за раз?
<andrex> 1 выборка = 1 петабайт xD
<JohnDoe_71Rus> геном чтоль расшифровываете
<tagezi> Sacri: ты сама запросы пишешь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу, все двести выборок в секунду )
<Sacri> 1 выборка ~=20 мегабайт на чтение
<Sacri> и 2-3 метра на запись
<andrex> ненене, мой вариант круче)
<Sacri> битрикс там какой-то кривой
<andrex> 1с битрикс, беее
<Sacri> ему чтобы один идентификатор сессии прочитать из базы надо двадцать мегабайт по килобайтам доить
<Sacri> не может он нормально
<tagezi> 1 с ваще фигня.. её нужно сдазу rm
<tagezi> сразу*
<Sacri> я бы радая, но меня оч долго умоляли и обещали 5тыр денег
<Sacri> денег мало, но умоляли много
<Sacri> и я как дура согласилась
<tagezi> денег ваще нет.. а за умоления нужно было домой уйти
 * andrex хотел пощутить про распутных девок, но передумал)
<tagezi> таким занимать даже ради удовольствия нестоит
<Sacri> ну да 5тыр за такие ахтунги – маловато
<tagezi> 5 тыщь рублей? о_О
<andrex> пять тыщ р
<Sacri> дада, пять тыщ русский рублей
<Sacri> совсем я себя не ценю
<Sacri> я обычно меньше чем за десятку даже со стула не встаю
<Sacri> наверное умоляли очень слёзно
<Scrimmer> tagezi: =\
<tagezi> че?
<andrex> tagezi, =\
<tagezi> а тебе то чо?
<andrex> 001010100101
<andrex> ой на 4 символа перебор
<tagezi> так, я пошёл котлеты делать, хватит меня отвлекать )
<andrex> tagezi, дай мне оду :)
<andrex> y*
<andrex> y
<andrex> н
<andrex> buhbr 'nj ,sk buhbr
<andrex> да шоб меня
 * andrex наказан
<tagezi> =))))
<andrex> @mode -o+v andrex andrex
<Scrimmer> andrex: превет май самий лутшей друх
<andrex> чаво?
<andrex> опять подлизывацо пришел? :)
<Scrimmer> ми больши нидрузья? (
<andrex> Scrimmer, если катлетку даш :D
<andrex> то друзья
<Scrimmer> иди отсюда
 * andrex обиделсо и ушел
<andrex> все нада спать, сутки дают о себе знать....
<[Raiden]> http://youtu.be/_fnzs8Jpixs
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37920
<oles> даешь кде 5
<[Raiden]> В следущем году наверное будет какой-нить начальный релиз
<oles> в следующем году наверное будет свистопляска с миром и вейландом
<[Raiden]> Ну, у желающих - да.
<oles> желающих чего?
<tagezi> oles: он на вин 8 переходит )
<[Raiden]> oles: желающих свистопляски. Я например уверен что кубунта сможет работать и на вейланде и на иксах.
<oles> будет, но тонн багов я думаю хватит на всех и еще на долго
<[Raiden]> в юнити некст\мир будут адназначно и можно ли будет переключиться на иксы - мне лично неизвестно.
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет
<[Raiden]> ку
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты сейчас в линухе?
<[Raiden]> не, в 8.1 и в лине наверное не буду некоторое время.
<[Raiden]> если только с виртуалки.
<tagezi> панятно
<tagezi> oles: у тебя кубунту?
<oles> tagezi, ага
<tagezi> oles: реконг стоит? )
<oles> tagezi, неа
<tagezi> блин.. кто же у нас езё кроме райдена кубунту юзает?
<[Raiden]> реконком я точно не пользуюсь
<oles> tagezi, зачем тебе
<[Raiden]> если только случайно
<[Raiden]> фф с таким расширением помимо прочих http://oxygenkde.altervista.org/
<[Raiden]> в реконке можно настраивать короткие имена для юза в краннере
<[Raiden]> а больше он особо не нужен.
<tagezi> да кде вообще особо не нужно тогда.. алиасы можно настроить и в консоли
<[Raiden]> Ну это кажыдй сам решает
<[Raiden]> вот ещё , если хочется использовать kwallet https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/kde-wallet-password-integratio/
<tagezi> нафига нужен фф если он папер не поддерживает?
<tagezi> половина сайтов на которых реально нужен флеш не пашут
<[Raiden]> Ну, будем считать что я рассказал, что я использую.
<[Raiden]> а там сами решайте что вам нужно, а что нет.
<[Raiden]> наверное у всех свой интернет. Или своя территория интернета.
<[Raiden]> ну и свои привычки к выбору софта
<[Raiden]> Если я встречу сайт который не работает , я буду делать то  же что и все - пытатьяс открыть его в другой программе )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: на форум пиши по реконку, если тут мало  пользователей
<[Raiden]> есть же раздел по кде.. Вполне живой
<tagezi> допишу - напишу
<tagezi> хотя, может оставлю в единоличном пользовании
<[Raiden]> моя практика показывает что идущие с ос браузеры обычн одовольно минималистичны. Эпифани гномовский, конкверор\реконк в кде, ие в винде. В общем крайне редко пользуюсь дефолтными )
<[Raiden]> Хотя как запасной вариан твполне
<tagezi> сафари в макос )
<tagezi> фф в юнити
<tagezi> логика где? )
<[Raiden]> ну, в юнити по ходу нет своей разработки браузера.
<[Raiden]> логи в том что удобно пользовать мне личн оболее мощное средство и одинаковое на всех платформах. Когда-то это была опера, сча фф.
<[Raiden]> логика*
<tagezi> они его интегрируют в систему, и интегрируют флашь.. так что ие в винде.. фф в убунте
<tagezi> оно не одинаковое
<tagezi> фф на разных платформах работает по разному, даже в тех плагинах которыми ты пользуешься
<[Raiden]> я могу перенорсить профиль, закладки и т.д, расширения.
<[Raiden]> на этом уровне одинаковое более сильно чем ие и реконк )
<tagezi> ну да.. если человеку не важно чемэто всё кончиться, он может себе позволить делать всё что угодно )
<[Raiden]> Это обычн окончается долгим использованием где угодно своих настроек.
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: ФФ - шустрый браузер?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: да, но не самый.
<[Raiden]> если коротко
<Scrimmer> хромиум аль хром?
<[Raiden]> ага
<Scrimmer> мне очень нравится опера 15 для винды
<Scrimmer> вот она - шустрая щас
<Scrimmer> и кушает мало, и тормозит мало
<[Raiden]> Ну пуст ьпилят, посмотрим когда-нить )
<[Raiden]> в опере и модули появились не так давно. Пускай пишут.
<Scrimmer> ну щас они на движок хромиума сели
<[Raiden]> реконк кстати тоже переходит на него
<[Raiden]> это неплохо, наверное.
<Scrimmer> реконк - большой плееро-браузер-ирк-аська и т.п.?
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере пока есть хотя бы ещё 1 конкурирующий )
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: нет
<Scrimmer> жалко что 15 оперу под линуху еще не сделали
<Scrimmer> пользовался бы с радостью
<Scrimmer> а если под вайном
<[Raiden]> допишут
<[Raiden]> а может и нет. Я погуглил, уже 18 есть\пишется
<[Raiden]> tagezi: тебе надо твой патчик куда-нить положить, на кде лук или кути\кде аппс. Или скинуть авторам реконка. Точнее не надо, но неплохо бы )
<[Raiden]> 1 из удачных програмок на qt. Мне во всяком случае пригодилась http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/Flacon?content=125404
<tagezi> она не очень качественно перегоняет.. чел реально сделал только то что ему нужно и не подумал об остальных, к сожалению
<tagezi> можно конечно забить на эти некоторые нюансы, как впринципе я и делал, когда пользовал, но теперь жалею, что поюзал её тогда
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю, может быть. Я сомневаюсь что  родным декодером флака можно некачественн оразжать и пожать )
<[Raiden]> из ape может быть, если говорить про разжатие.
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Понг.
<mva> !analog
<ubuntuhelp> Таблица соответствий Windows и Linux программ http://goo.gl/WWZ5N
<tagezi> mva: ты тоже перепоз на винду? о_О
<astrobeglec> Не поминая, это убожество меня на работе достало
<astrobeglec> Форточки в смысле
<tagezi> меня тоже на работе бывшей достало..
<tagezi> но теперь хоть настроить жене програмки могу )
<Sacri> вот я и тут
<tagezi> винда говорливая )
<Sacri> я ею уже давно не пользовалась
<Sacri> часов шесть наверное
<Sacri> а для работы так вообще никогда
<tagezi> тебя из-за неё выпускать нельзя
<tagezi> и на работе темболее
<Sacri> нет
<astrobeglec> Везет :-( а мне приходится на этом работать...
<Sacri> а ты не работай
 * Sacri ни кто не заставить делать на этом что-нибудь, кроме игрулек
<Sacri> *не заставит
<tagezi> Sacri: ты ещё и игрульки делаешь на винде? тоже за пять тыщ рублей? )
<Sacri> нет, игрульки не за пять тыщ
<Sacri> и не на винде
<mva> tagezi: 1) нет, 2) "тоже"? О_о
<tagezi> mva: ну, райдэн свалил.. скай, говорят,свалил..
<[Raiden]> Ну, я буду тут. Скорее всего
<tagezi> "Мир, вашему дому" - сказал Марк Шаттлворт
<tagezi> "Мы уйдём на виндовс" - ответили пользователи )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> В маугли ещё была фраза про уход на север
<tagezi> да, в советском мультике
<[Raiden]> Существенно вырос темп развития Linux: в среднем каждый час в ядро принимается 7.14 изменений (год назад фиксировалось в среднем 6 изменений в час), в день - 171 изменение, в неделю - 1200.
<[Raiden]> Это речь о ядре. Неплохо бы если бы уже взялись за слой взаимодействия с юзером и прикладных программ )
<SergeyIT> сейчас дворники стали интенсивнее работать... листьев все больше и больше падает
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: усиленная работа дворников осенью - очень к месту.
<[Raiden]> Реально популярность ядра != популярность всей ос. Там например  много изменений от тех кто пишет андройд , создаёт устройства на нём.
<[Raiden]> Вот их можно сравнить с добросовестными дворниками.
 * SergeyIT пошел интесивно поспать
<aleksei`> ку всем
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-17
<andrex> hi
<_d4vid> ky..
<oles> hi
<tagezi> утра всем
<oles> tagezi, доброго
<oles> есть гденибудь годный мануал как из убунты выпилить все ненужные пакеты?
<tagezi> да есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ubuntu minimal install
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: не, там тоже будут не нужные
<JohnDoe_71Rus> правда? и много?
<oles> нужно именно все лишнее выкинуть иксы и прочую дребедень
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кому то иксы очень даже нужны
<oles> мне нет
<oles> tagezi, ну так делись ссылкой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> oles: в поиск miniISO и эксмериментировать на виртуалке хоя бы
<oles> JohnDoe_71Rus, эксперименировать можно долго а времени мало, если есть где такое ужеописано то будет гораздо быстрее все
<tagezi> oles: интересно, а от куда другой человек будет знать какие тебе пакеты не нужны?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: потому что он член общества телепатов, с 30-и летним стажем
<oles> tagezi, какие именно не знает но знает как лучше удалять
<oles> те же Х например
<oles> главное пример же иметь
<tagezi> в убунте, самый лучший способ удалить пакет - это апт-гет.. но есть нюансы
<oles> вот вот
<JohnDoe_71Rus> oles: http://www.xakep.ru/magazine/xa/133/078/1.asp
<tagezi> oles: http://help.ubuntu.ru/
<tagezi> лучше этого я ещё не видел
<Scrimmer> утречко
<oles> ладно продолжу сам искать
<Scrimmer> чего ж клементин кушает столько то
<Scrimmer> andrex: слых
<Scrimmer> andrex: тут?
<tagezi> oles: бекап хотя бы сделай перед экспериментами
<tagezi> раз тебе лень читать маны
<oles> tagezi, шутки шутить изволите?
<tagezi> нет..
<tagezi> если ты ищёшь такой ман, значит ты вообще нифига не понимаешь в лине
<oles> tagezi, мне на твое мнение плевать с высокой колокольни в следующий раз можешь не ответь
<andrex> че за шум?
<tagezi> andrex: с добрым утром )
<andrex> oles, тебе что всю систему нада очистить кроме базовой? taskel
<tagezi> хотя у тебя уже вечер
<andrex> tagezi, здарофф
<andrex> еще есть deborphan
<tagezi> andrex: не, ему нужно убрать лишние пакеты
<andrex> да тоже подойдет
<andrex> особенно второе
<tagezi> andrex: а он иксы умеет удалять? )
<andrex> да
<tagezi> я себе в записную книжку добавлю
<andrex> да их помоему и так можно удалить, правда потянетсо все что с графикой за ними
<tagezi> хотя я всёравно не понимаю чего ему фпт-гет не понравился
<tagezi> а*
<tagezi> если знаешь что тебе не нужно
<tagezi> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-SOd8c319ddg/Ujc1wdLi9gI/AAAAAAABUCg/US3FhY9lVQ8/w271-h561-no/funny-fox-jumping-snow.jpg
<tagezi> чото в яндекс стал спам просачиваться (
<SergeyIT> tagezi, лисе что и за куки уже нырнуть нельзя...
<tagezi> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php/Tux+dancing?content=160730
<tagezi> тема для метасити )
<Scrimmer> Хм, ребятульки, а можно както в Nautilus скрыть лишние разделы?
<Scrimmer> http://i.imgur.com/QUeVfhV.png
<Scrimmer> хотелось бы эту какашку от винды спрятать, а то мешает
<SergeyIT> сотри... делов то
<Scrimmer> как?
<Scrimmer> оно само появляется
<Scrimmer> или ты про удаление раздела?
<SergeyIT> rm
<Scrimmer> угу, и тогда винда не запуститься
<Scrimmer> там ее лоадер
<SergeyIT> винда не нужна
<Scrimmer> тебе может и не нужна, а мне нужна :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда rm nautilus :)
<Scrimmer> советнички, балинский
<JohnDoe_71Rus> посмотри в сторону fstab
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя скорей все равно будет маячить, хоть и без иконки подключения
<Scrimmer> дельфин удобно с ним справляется
<Scrimmer> но там бяка всеравно)
<tagezi> там нормально всё.. если руки не из тазабедреного сустава
<Scrimmer> под кде да, под гном гтк не очень
<tagezi> а в наутилусе бери исходники и вырезай всё лишнее, програмить уже умеешь )
<Scrimmer> дельфин на руби? о_0
<tagezi> блин, Ильюша, заканчивай курить каку
<tagezi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolphin_(file_manager)
<Scrimmer> просто я поставил его, а он за собой руби потянул
<tagezi> ну, может либу какую пользует.. в линухе такого полно..
<tagezi> автору приглянулась одна функция когда-то в прошлой жизни, вот он и таскает за собой либы всякие
<tagezi> ничего, кде5 выйдет будет хуже ещё
<tagezi> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-YjJpI39n8Bs/Uje-yUi9yFI/AAAAAAAACEs/HsVKIxEoWaY/w720-h527-no/13+-+1
<tagezi> эм.. вот почему там много приложений для фейсбука, и в тоже время так мало для контакта?
<SergeyIT>  Scrimmer, http://askubuntu.com/questions/124094/how-to-hide-an-ntfs-partition-from-ubuntu
<SergeyIT> может это сойдет?
<Scrimmer> о
<Scrimmer> хых, спасибо
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, лентяй!
<Scrimmer> чучуть
<Scrimmer> разве это плохо?
<tagezi> да
<Scrimmer> ну что я могу скахзать)
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, попробовать и рассказать нам, работает ли это (а то лениво проверять)
<adminn> у меня clementine каждые пять секунд буферизует трек с ловального диска, расшаренного по самбе. с каналом и с диском всё нормально. я так понял, нужно изменить плагин вывода?
<tagezi> https://www.linux.com/news/software/linux-kernel/738477-microsoft-no-longer-a-top-linux-kernel-contributor/
<tagezi> xnoise media player обновился )
<UNIm95> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<UNIm95> Всем привет.
<UNIm95> Я что-нибудь пропустил?
<SergeyIT> всё
<UNIm95> А что было?
<SergeyIT> ничего
<UNIm95> =)
<UNIm95> Интересно, смогут ли вальвовцы к новому году запилить консоль?
<SergeyIT> а что говорит гороскоп?
<UNIm95> А причем тут гороскопы
<UNIm95> ?
<SergeyIT> к гадалке еще можно
<UNIm95> На канале #ubuntu гораздо веселее
<SergeyIT> там банят (
<UNIm95> За что?
<UNIm95> Я вроде тут в бане чаще бывал
<SergeyIT> за русский
<UNIm95> А тут за транслит не банят?
<SergeyIT> а зачем он здесь нужен?
<UNIm95> А зачем там русский нужен? Интернационалбный язык ведь английский.
<SergeyIT> английский на #ubuntu-en должен быть
<UNIm95>  и какой тогда для #ubuntu?
<UNIm95> #ubuntu-en это канал для англичан
<UNIm95> А не для мира
<SergeyIT> на #ubuntu-fr понятно - французский
<SergeyIT> а на ubuntu - любой
<tagezi> ничо, скоро китайский будет международным
<SergeyIT> скорей бы )
<UNIm95> SergeyIT ты китайский знаешь?
<SergeyIT> нет, а зачем?
<UNIm95> Тогда почему ты ждешь китайский как мировой язык?
<tagezi> ну, он и английского не знает.. но зато четверть населения земли спокойно говорит на китайском
<andrex> индийский будет мировым
<UNIm95> Индусский? Дану нафиг. Китайский будет круче
<andrex> индийцев будет больше)
<andrex> а я знаю как сделать что бы мировым языком стал русский)
<UNIm95> Andrex а мирным путем?
<andrex> тогда незнаю
<UNIm95> Andrex а продажа ракет Булава и Сатана в воздухе?
<UNIm95> Тогда это вполсне мирно =)
<andrex> а ну если они бубут над покупателямию. то это мирно с учетом того что перед тем как упалет покупатель её купит))
<andrex> д*
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, я не жду
<UNIm95> Andrex повтори. Но нормально
<tagezi> http://opendesktop.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/160729-1.png
<UNIm95> Tagezi 404
<tagezi> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0917/h_1379428112_6472218_8364de8d4c.png
<tagezi> проверяй соединение
<UNIm95> Tagezi Это кто так над австрией измывается?
<tagezi> незнаю.. создаьель стиля
<tagezi> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Flag?content=160729
<tagezi> если интересно
<SergeyIT> чего только в помойке не найдешь...
<tagezi> нечего там рыться )
<UNIm95> ладно всем пока
<teddyp1cker> привет
<teddyp1cker> есть знатоки virtualbox ?
<andrex> !ask > teddyp1cker
<ubuntuhelp> teddyp1cker, please see my private message
<teddyp1cker> есть ли возможность кусоками экпортировать машину ?
<teddyp1cker> то есть получить порезанный по 4г ova контейнер
<teddyp1cker> а то есть винт чужой на vfat и нужда перенести на нем виртуалку
<andrex> нет с ova лн работает помоему только одним куском, надо было ovf юзать...
<andrex> он*
<teddyp1cker> ок а ovf можно порезать?
<andrex> ovf сам режется при создании
<tagezi> http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/157455-1.jpeg
<aleksei`> всем ку
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer: получилось?
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: что? о_0
<[Raiden]> ку
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, в наутилосе спрятать раздел
<Scrimmer> ?? о_0
<[Raiden]> в наутилусе нельзя вроде.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], в системе можно
<[Raiden]> это надо прятать так , что бы не видно было до него.
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> Вот в дельфине можно любой из пунктов скрыть и восстанвоить в меню избранного и устройств.
<[Raiden]> только тсс.
<SergeyIT> знаю )
<[Raiden]> Я сча в вине прикольный глюк словил. Несовместимая прогармма при запуске выдывает бсод и ребут. Но до кучи ещё поставила свою службу которая запускается при старте и ведёт себя так же )
<[Raiden]> В общем пришлось откатить часть системы вместе с этой прогой.
<[Raiden]> Вот такие вот бывают виндвсвеи.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], не трогай бяку
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei`> ммм, не подскажете как забиндить клавишу на скрипт? ))
<[Raiden]> какое де?
<aleksei`> юнити, раньше, когда лхде юыло, там всё совсем просто, опенбокс/лхде-рц.хмл
<aleksei`> ну и там тег клавы был, а тут чёт не пойму
<teddyp1cker> я только плохой способ предложить могу - сделать desktop файл и засунуть в ихний док слева
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: Я не силён в юнити, но оно использует компиз и я помню что в ccsm было 2 вкладки, на одной поля под номерами для хоткеев, а на другой подобыне поля для ввода команд.
<teddyp1cker> а потом super+цифра
<[Raiden]> где-то вверхнем блоке настроек
<aleksei`> и гугл меня не понимает ((
<teddyp1cker> aleksei`: xbindkeys еще есть
<[Raiden]> в общем , я считаю что достаточно помог
<teddyp1cker> aleksei`: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15050/how-do-i-bind-sh-files-to-keyboard-combination
<aleksei`> teddyp1cker, это комбинации, а мне на 1 клавишу хотелось бы забиндить
<aleksei`> [Raiden], спасибо и на этом, буду копать ..
<teddyp1cker> aleksei`: я на капс лок видел как вешают
<[Raiden]> хбинд кейс тоже вариант, в обход всех настроек де.
<teddyp1cker> http://askubuntu.com/questions/105331/binding-capslock-key-to-a-shell-script
<[Raiden]> я говорил про такой диалог. Насчет комбинации из 1 кнпоки надо пробовать. http://i.stack.imgur.com/jsYmi.png
<[Raiden]> в кде кстати есть 1 недостаток с этим связанные. Нельзя делать комбинации клава+мышка.
<[Raiden]> точнее можно, но в обход де
<aleksei`> всё
<aleksei`> победил с помошью xbindkeys ))
<tagezi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/system-76-new-leopard-extreme-pc?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=system-76-new-leopard-extreme-pc
<tagezi> афигеть
<tagezi> кстати, кто-нить ещё пользует вичат?
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: неплохая машинка
<tagezi> а то что-то я перестал следить за длиной ссылок (
<aleksei`> я на вичате сейчас ))
<teddyp1cker> только памяти явно 16 надо бы
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/7d6SKu
<tagezi> так тогда будет проще
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: да, памяти маловато для такой мощи
<tagezi> 16 туда, и тогда ваще зверь.. почти игровой =)
<denis21> Привет всем.
<denis21> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120452/ Подскажет кто, в чём может быть трабла?
<teddyp1cker> denis21: Error: Unknown error - well better than nothing - это конечно исчерпывающая инфа для решения проблемы
<denis21> То-то и оно... Но может отладочная инфа как нить поможет...
<tagezi> отладочную инфу нужно разрабам давать, и то если стоят пакеты с отладочными символами )
<[Raiden]> Тагези пользователь ноутбуков. Поэтому вид современног одесктопа его взволновал )
<tagezi> denis21: а твоя нокия поддерживаеться прогой?
<tagezi> он вродже чото в цикле начинает делать и обрывает себя
<tagezi> он посылает чото туда и получает код ошибки 29 (она наверное чисто внутреняя для разрабов) и со второго раза обрубает говоря: "Это лучше чем ничего!" прикол чисто для разработчика, когда пошагово отлаживаешь =))
<[Raiden]> denis21: ну видимо мобиле не понравилась команда  AT+CNMI=0,1
<[Raiden]> сходи на хомсайт и погугли по ошибке и модели телефона
<denis21> Уже пробовал...
<tagezi> можель у тебя какая?
<denis21> Пора в рассылку наверно писать...
<tagezi> модель
<denis21> нокиа 5130
<tagezi> denis21: http://gnokii.org/docs.shtml это курил?
<tagezi> эм.. вопрос.. а его там никак не нужно типа разлачивать, или разрешать ему приём?
<tagezi> Received message type 29 - Поступило сообщение типа 29
<tagezi> http://wiki.gnokii.org/index.php/Developer%27s_Guide
<tagezi> ищем ошибку 29 -> The requested information is not available. - Запрашиваемая информация недоступна.
<tagezi> копай в эту сторону
<denis21> Ок
<tagezi> denis21: http://savannah.nongnu.org/bugs/?25115
<tagezi> твоя ошибка?
<[Raiden]> Переходи на андройд и  сможешь использвать Андройд аир или самсунговый киес аир с вебмордой. А чего-то лучше вроде бы нету в линуксе. Я в своё время не смог завести нокию е52 + вамму\гамму.
<tagezi> эм.. зачем её заводить, она что женщина? )
<denis21> Пока не понял ошибку...
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ну ты совсем распоясался... (
<denis21> Я собстна взял тут себе смарфон с андроидом, теперь старую мобилку на сервер пытаюсь прицепить... :)
<[Raiden]> ну, тагези просто ещё не проникся местынм софтом. Тут полно такого, котоырй надо заводить покруче чем женщину.
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, и как?
<Scrimmer> не захотело
<SergeyIT> а ты до конца дочитал?
<Scrimmer> дя
<Scrimmer> да лан
<Scrimmer> фиг с ним
<SergeyIT> это не по-нашему
<_d4vid> с маслом!
<_d4vid> =)
<_d4vid> ку ребята..
<Scrimmer> ку
<SergeyIT> а девчата?
<Scrimmer> andrex: тут?
<_d4vid> нет девчат..
<SergeyIT> есть
<_d4vid> где?
<Scrimmer> точно не тут
<_d4vid> кроме естонки которой нет на канале..
<Scrimmer> но вообще тут девушки есть
<Scrimmer> andrex например
<_d4vid> они маскируются под малчиков?)
<_d4vid> я думал она малчик..
<_d4vid> хмä
<_d4vid> ладно -.- пора набок..
<SergeyIT> сакри же
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: сакртикто?
<SergeyIT> дэвушка
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: помоему ты чего то не договариваешь
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=229417.0;topicseen
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, я всегда не договариваю
<Onotole> Народ, подскажите, как получить процент свободного места раздела? нужно получается вырезать его из df только вот как я не знаю =)
<SergeyIT> Onotole, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Onotole> SergeyIT, Thx... Если бы у меня было время, я бы пошел читать маны. Мне к утру нужно запустить уже...
<SergeyIT> до утра еще далеко
<SergeyIT> df | grep sda1 - уже пол дела
<[Raiden]> Onotole: echo"1 2" |awk '{print $2}' - так можно получить определенынй столбец, если склероз не подвёл
<SergeyIT> 3/4 сделано
<Onotole> Спасибо большое
<artus> понаберут недоодминов у которых времени маны читать нету, ужс
<SergeyIT>  никогда скрипты не писал (
<snql> а при сталине такого не было
<SergeyIT> диалектика прав и обязанностей
<Scrimmer> andrex: слых
<UNIm95> Удалил ядра и хидеры
<UNIm95> +2,5 гб на руте
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/09/17/linux/
<tagezi> [Raiden]: так эта новость вроде как 2 дня уже мусолиться
<[Raiden]> может быть.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: переходи на англоязычные ресурсы.. сначало не удобно мб будет, потом поривыкнешь.. у российских, примерно сутки опоздание, зачастую
<[Raiden]> да ладно, я не тороплюсь.
<[Raiden]> иногда читаю. Но чаще переходя с русских линков
<tagezi> да дело житейское, дело даже не скости, для меня.. а получить именно то что хотели сказать.. первоисточник.. иногда там специфический юмор проскакивает, тоже приятно )
<tagezi> правда сегодняшнюю новость про мс я так доконца и не догнал... завтра на опеннет наверное появиться с уточнениями, разберусь )
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-18
<andrex> Scrimmer, слых че слых?
<vlitomsk> Приветствую!
<vlitomsk> Вчера почему-то сломалась корневая ФС (говорил по скайпу, потом все зависло, в терминале не работали простейшие команды - он отвечал not found)
<vlitomsk> после перезагрузки была такая же тема
<vlitomsk> а еще после одной система почему-то вошла в single user mode
<vlitomsk> вот сейчас кое-как залогинился, и спрашиваю - в какую сторону нужно копать, чтобы починить?
<Scrimmer> andrex: слых
<andrex> Scrimmer, ?
 * andrex потыкал палкой в Scrimmer
<SergeyIT> нет ничего надежнее, чем палочная дисциплина
 * andrex уполз обратно в ад
<SergeyIT> andrex, ты з* не пропустил?
<andrex> SergeyIT, не не девид блейн
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<SergeyIT> попало?
<tagezi> а фиг его знает
<tagezi> я вот думаю как мышку починить.. левая клавиша вместо одного клика переодически 2 выдаёт
<SergeyIT> кнопку перепаять
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проще мышу новую
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а особое извращенство, кнопку разобрать не сломав замки почистить протереть и может быть заменить пластину
<andrex> дешевле перепаять)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дольше будешь донора искать
<andrex> нафиг в радиотоварах полюбому найдется деталька за копейки
<tagezi> угу, ближайшие радиотовары в 270 км от меня
<andrex> ну ты и забрел) в глуш какуюто
<tagezi> не, 200, но через границу
<andrex> значит и новую мышку примерно также далеко отрыть
<tagezi> новую мыш куплю себе когда на работу устроюсь.. а это видимо не скоро (
<andrex> а значит несущественно, и выгодней перепаять)
<andrex> че прям пару рублей на кнопку ненайдется?
<andrex> и пешком в магазин))
<tagezi> andrex: да на кнопку найдёться.. копки негде купить..
<tagezi> через границу пешеходный проход запрещён, кстати )
<andrex> ну в магаз же 200 км пешочком)
<andrex> а ты не через пост
<Scrimmer> andrex: слых
<andrex> слых слых
<Scrimmer> слых нормальный, можно говорить
<Scrimmer> andrex: привет
<andrex> уже сутки слыхаю
<andrex> Scrimmer, дарофф
<Scrimmer> andrex: го в доту
<andrex> эм
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты в го начал играть?
<andrex> я в неё не умею)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: мож у китайцев заказать? пришлють на дом
<Scrimmer> andrex: да я сам то не особо :)
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: через год, вагон? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у тебя вагон мышей с плохой кнопкой?
<tagezi> так они поштучно вроде не высылают на дом
<andrex> высылают
<tagezi> покрайне мере на алибабе так.. а на ебее, так там доставка отдельно.. и будет дороде путишествия в питер
<andrex> а то у меня знакомый бы щас с вагоном планшетов сидел
<tagezi> =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: и на алибабе можно найти штучный товар. и на ебее фришип
<tagezi> эм.. нада порыться..
<tagezi> может себе новую мышу по цине кнопки купить, будет диод и две кнопки =)
<SergeyIT> так еще и паяльник нужен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и паяльники на ибее тоже есть )
<SergeyIT> )
<tagezi> у меня вроде лежал паяльник.. и даже вроде олово с канифолью было гдето
<tagezi> не.. он в питере остался (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: взял 2 мыши беспроводные за 130 руб. приедут посмотрим что и как
<andrex> Scrimmer, Я тут подумал, и решил что, надо ввести еще один пункт правил канала: Отвлечение оператора канала от мучений посетителей канала) и банить на год по этому пункту.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а к вам в европы вообще за недели прилетает
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да, сообщи.. будет интересно
<Scrimmer> andrex: ой ну перестань
<andrex> я подумаю
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> я на снаряге наобжигался, как-то стрёмно дешовое брать... купишь палатку за 3 тысячи, потом с тазиком в ней ползаешь, капельки собираешь
<andrex> проверять нада что береш а не словам верить
<andrex> Scrimmer, я подумал, пока не переведут на руский не буду в неё играть
<tagezi> ну, и как ты проверишь на ебее или алибабе? )
<Scrimmer> andrex: дык она русская
<andrex> у меня нет
<Scrimmer> andrex: де ты смотрел? о_0
<andrex> в стиме
<Scrimmer> ну интерфейс то русский, или тебе нужна озвучка ?)
<Scrimmer> а хотя лана
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: из дорогого на ебей я пока купил рюкзак и уши синезубые. не больше 1600 за каждое. всем доволен
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да я тоже думаю, что нужно начинать пользоваться этими сервисами..
<Scrimmer> andrex: забавно, уже скачал?)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: во что я начал играть ?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: сдобрым утром
<Scrimmer> tagezi: приятного аппетита
<Scrimmer> ? О_о
<tagezi> спасибо.. картошка с карлетками реально удалась
<Scrimmer> tagezi: сферический конь в вакууме
<SergeyIT> tagezi, мне проще, на юноне был - заодно и батарейку для навигатора купил... вот для 286 компа не нашел
<Scrimmer> andrex: ты вообще до этого играл в доту ?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты бы на отдам даром покричал, иногда интересные вещи отдают
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это где?
<tagezi> ну, в лайвинтеренет вроде была группа.. в контакте тоже, вроде ьыла группа
<SergeyIT> в соцсетях не бываю
<tagezi> лайвжурнал - я сам пользовал её.. когда с прошлой женой развёлся, у неё комп мой остался, собирал из того, что другие собирались выкинуть..
<andrex> Scrimmer, нет
<andrex> чет тама перевод храмает жестко
<Scrimmer> andrex: да там перевод и не нужен то
<_d4vid> re..
<andrex> mi
<_d4vid> зацените.. http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/9598115.png
<andrex> вырвиглазие какоето)
<_d4vid> завтра ту ворк.. не охото :(
<_d4vid> спасибо ^^
<_d4vid> ладно пойду я..
<tagezi> это опенбокс? зчем только так ярко, поначам если только красноглазить )
<tagezi> хотя можно поставить шифтайс, для этого
<[Green]> re
<andrex> [Green], ку
<[Green]> andrex: все путем?
<andrex> коешно)
<[Green]> ок
<SergeyIT> всё - грин теперь в зимнюю спячку до весны уйдет (
<[Green]> не, чукча не писатель, чукча читатель
<Scrimmer> andrex: тут?
<andrex> мб
<Scrimmer> andrex: слухай, ты в Borderlands играл?
<andrex> нет
<astrobeglec> Доброго всем послерабочего...
<tagezi> eue
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> у кого-то уже скоро новый рабочий день
<tagezi> а фгрегатор какие либы пользует для открытия веб-страниц?
<tagezi> akregator*
<astrobeglec>  tagezi тебе зачем?
<viktorminator> народ, привет. подскажите почему Терминал закрывается при правом клике на нём мышкой?
<viktorminator> хз почему сие происходит...
<tagezi> astrobeglec: что бы понять почему акрегатор и реконг поразному показывают странички.. но я уже догнал )
<tagezi> viktorminator: а у тебя вообще что?
<astrobeglec> viktorminator: УМВР, симптомы опиши
<astrobeglec> tagezi движки?
<viktorminator> убунта 13 классическая. Терминал запускаю-нажимаю на нём правой кнопкой мыши и он тупо закрывается
<tagezi> у него помоему юнити, и если нажать на правую клавишу, то в самом веху меню будет "закрыть окно", получаеться па двойной клик
<viktorminator> появился сей баг после смены дисплея на больший
<viktorminator> о! может точно двойной клик
<astrobeglec> Блин, скоты. Тут телевизионщики себе канал отжали, инет почти не пашет.
<viktorminator> потому что левая кнопка точно двойной клик даёт
<viktorminator> но я уже привык и не замечаю...
<tagezi> viktorminator: мышу поменяй, проверь
<viktorminator> ок. сейчас
<viktorminator> все равно закрывает и на другой мыше
<tagezi> тада не знаю..
<Scrimmer> andrex: так вот
<Scrimmer> мб поиграем?
<viktorminator> короче поставил Terminology для терминала - вроде всё ок. мб где-то в настройках не то нажал и появился этот баг... спс за советы
<viktorminator> http://habrahabr.ru/post/176077/ - если кого-то интересует
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Fail!
<aleksei`> всем ку
<astrobeglec> ку
<tagezi> странно.. мою ошибку удалили и нифига не поправили (
<tagezi> каки блин
<astrobeglec> Что за ошибка?
<tagezi> при открытии некоторых сайтов реконг падает
<astrobeglec> Движка у него какая?
<vlitomsk> Privetstvuju
<tagezi> astrobeglec: вебкит
<vlitomsk> Nikto ne znaet, dlya chego nuzhen modem-manager?
<vlitomsk> A to u menya pri zagruzke takaya oshibka: could not get the system bus. Makef sure the message bus daemon os running! Message: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or direcotry
<vlitomsk> I perehodit v single-user mode, i predlagaet vvesti parol root'a
<tagezi> !translit > vlitomsk
<ubuntuhelp> vlitomsk, please see my private message
<vlitomsk> tagezi, zlie vi :-)
<tagezi> глаза болят читать
<vlitomsk> Никто не знает, для чего нужен modem-manager?
<vlitomsk> А то у меня во время загрузки такая ошибка: could not get the system bus. Makef sure the message bus daemon os running! Message: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or direcotry
<vlitomsk> После нее пишет что-то вроде Terminating all remaining processes и переходит в single-user mode
<tagezi> у тебя что стоит?
<vlitomsk> ubuntu
<vlitomsk> Но я снес всякий шлак вроде lightdm, загружаюсь в tty
<tagezi> ну, слава богу, тогда ты зашёл на тот канал который нужно )
<vlitomsk> потом логинюсь там, и запускается сессия опенбокса.
<vlitomsk> Такая система была испытана, и работала с июля :)
<tagezi> а просто поставить опенбокс было не судьба?
<vlitomsk> ну я поставил
<vlitomsk> проблема не от этого появилась - говорю же, работало все :)
<Sacri> ех... а у меня юнити =(
 * Sacri временно тут
<tagezi> сейчас погуглий, мож что найду
<vlitomsk> гуглил, советы с форумов не помогают
<vlitomsk> Странно как-то - сам файл в наличии в ФС
<Sacri> а message bus daemon рабоает?
<vlitomsk> я так понимаю, dbus?
<Sacri> это поидее не файл, а сокет
<Sacri> а хрен его знает, как он правильно называется
<Sacri> service как-его-звать status
<Sacri> я бы для начала
<vlitomsk> ох, я сейчас под кноппиксом.
<vlitomsk> придется перезагружаться.
<Sacri> а ещё можно из сингла сделать ему пурж и переустановить
<Sacri> малоли там какие права поехали или конфиг левый
<vlitomsk> dbus? он же наверное зависимостей поняяяянет
<vlitomsk> *потянет
<Sacri> а вообще я не одмин, я только учусь
<Sacri> потянет, да
<Sacri> а ты сноси без сноса зависемостей
<Sacri> пурж вроде только конфиги сносит
<Sacri> но лучше почитай что более умные люди скажут
<Sacri> я тут не далеко самая умная
<Sacri> *далеко не
<vlitomsk> вообще, сломалось все внезапно - говорил по скайпу, а потом все окна замерзли, остался только терминал. а там не мог найти даже такую простую команду, как ls
<Sacri> а может это всё бэдблоки?
<vlitomsk> fsck запускал, пишет чисто
<Sacri> или магнитные аномалии съели бит в озу ?
<astrobeglec> или права на файлы слетели
<Sacri> ну или так
<Sacri> или на сокеты
<Sacri> или на каталожку
<Sacri> я и говорю – переставить его и посмотреть, на что ругаться будет
<Sacri> или не будет
<vlitomsk> s777,root,root
<vlitomsk> ладно, попробую ребунтуться.
<vlitomsk> спасибо за советы!
<Sacri> погоди, не уходи
<Sacri> может тут что-нибудь более хорошее подскажут
<Sacri> мне самой мои подсказки не нравятся
<vlitomsk> "самой" - ничего себе.
<tagezi> ну, зато, ты единственная кто в /proc/ ковыряеться )
<vlitomsk> На этом же канале a4tech и offoffoff были?
<tagezi> были
<tagezi> наверное настроили себе автовход на придоне, а он глючит
<tagezi> фридоне
<tagezi> http://opendesktop.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/160741-1.png
<andrex> !a4tech
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='a4tech'
<andrex> !owner
<ubuntuhelp> Владельцем бота является A4Tech. Все вопросы по боту на #ubuntu-bots
<tagezi> я, блин, наконец, настроил, блин, адеблок в реконге, ух
<tagezi> ваще
<vlitomsk> tagezi, awesome?
<andrex> !forget owner
<ubuntuhelp> I'll forget that, andrex
<tagezi> vlitomsk: чо?
<tagezi> adbolock
<vlitomsk> WM
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет
<SergeyIT> vlitomsk, ты кем был во времена а4теч?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это ты скримера вырубил чтобы не приставал? Расскажи как
<tagezi> http://ubuntunews.ru/news/marku-shattlvortu-ispolnilos-40-let.html
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, это он вредничает просто.. типа я его достал, и он так выражает своё фи
<tagezi> чем правда достал не понятно.. вроде сам в приват постоянно лезет
<andrex> !forget [dmitry]
<ubuntuhelp> I'll forget that, andrex
<vlitomsk> SergeyIT, посетителем канала
<vlitomsk> удивило, насколько человек укорениться может в irc
<vlitomsk> :)
<SergeyIT> andrex, ты чего это ветеранов удаляешь - это ж история
<andrex> мусор это а не история
<Scrimmer> tagezi: это ты про кого ? )
<SergeyIT> vlitomsk, а почему нет - постоянство - не такая уж плохая черта
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты всё проспал )
<Scrimmer> ну что ж поделать
<Scrimmer> tagezi: и не вредничаю я
<tagezi> просто летаешь?
<Scrimmer> i believe i can flyy
<Scrimmer> ребутаюсь часто
<tagezi> у карлоса кастанеды были такие вредные создания, он их называл летуны =)
<tagezi> нужно было ему назвать их rebooter )
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, борись за высокий аптайм и будешь чемпионом
<Scrimmer> можно както nepomuk вычистить донуля?
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: аптайм у меня обычно восокий
<Scrimmer> был, до того как я начал играть
<Scrimmer> опять xD
<tagezi> отключи его просто, что бы не жужал
<Scrimmer> да он меня в меню напрягает
<Scrimmer> я же не на кде
<tagezi> я его в меню ваще не вижу
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, тогда закодируйся от игр
<Scrimmer> ну у тя то другое меню
<tagezi> ааа.. у тебя же мутант
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а что поделать? кде для меня не юзабельна
<tagezi> ну, грохни его в меню.. менюже вроде в .gconf  сидит, не?
<Scrimmer> юнайти кушает много
<Scrimmer> да вот фиг там, я не знаю де оно сидит)
<tagezi> ну найди и пристрели )
<tagezi> и забудь о нем
<tagezi> он о тебе ваще не знает =)
<Scrimmer> я вообще не знаю де искать меню это
<Scrimmer> да че уж там, я даже не знаю что это за меню :D
<Scrimmer> о
<tagezi> а зачем ты открываешь меню которое не знаешь зачем нужно?
<Scrimmer> я не знаю, как оно называется, а не зачем оно нужно
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ну ёмаё, че ты от меня хочешь? )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ты как бабушка во дворах, лижбы поворчать)
<tagezi> я, от тебя? ты первый начал
<tagezi> [21:48:20] <Scrimmer> tagezi: привет
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет
<l-ectrik> Scrimmer: А правой кнопкой в даше и удалить?
<tagezi> вот, весь канал сведетели, логи пищшуться )
<tagezi> l-ectrik: у него не юнити
<Scrimmer> http://i.imgur.com/96nSaHp.png
<Scrimmer> все очень плохо
<l-ectrik> элементари?
<andrex> !greene
<ubuntuhelp> oO
<andrex> xD
<Scrimmer> l-ectrik: да
<Scrimmer> andrex: дак ты не ответил, не хочешь Borderlands 2 пройти?
<tagezi> ты меню занимайся
<Scrimmer> да уже и ненадо
<tagezi> а то так милионером и помрёшь
<andrex> tagezi, пройди с ним это че тама он просит)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не трогай его - он лентяй
<tagezi> andrex: игрульку наверное какуюто, сново )
<l-ectrik> Scrimmer: ты его полностью удалить хочешь или только из меню?
<Scrimmer> полностью
<Scrimmer> уже удалил
<SergeyIT> скотчем заклей
<Scrimmer> так что без паники
<tagezi> вместе с дельфином, надеюсь? )
<Scrimmer> у меня его и не было
<Scrimmer> что самое интересное
<tagezi> а чо у тебя тогда делал непомук
<tagezi> ? ты его на чай приглошал?
<tagezi> а*
<Scrimmer> из KDE я ставил только ktorrent
<tagezi> о
<l-ectrik> странно, откуда же он тогда взялся(непомук)
<Scrimmer> а, еще их систем монитор поставил
<Scrimmer> он, в отличие от гномовского, не кушает много процессора
<tagezi> ну, в кде всё всем пользуеться.. если что-то ставишь из раб стала, то притянешь весь кде
<andrex> !forget ththt
<ubuntuhelp> I'll forget that, andrex
<tagezi> жаль они реконг не хотят до ума доводить ((( класно интегрированая штукенция
<tagezi> Scrimmer: у тебя наверное ещё там квалет стоит
<Scrimmer> что у меня стоит?)
<l-ectrik> ))
<tagezi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KWallet
<Scrimmer> нет, тут какойто свой стоит
<Scrimmer> напрягает каждый раз вводить при запуске хрома
<Scrimmer> andrex: я думал мы друзья
<tagezi> нужно сразу его было вырубить
<tagezi> пароли в хроме всё равно виндны как на ладони
<tagezi> с этой точки зрения он ниразу не безопасен, пароли отдаёт любому кто попросит
<Scrimmer> в Элементари обои красивые по дефолту
<l-ectrik> paste.ubuntu.com/6125228/ Вот сколько либов кторрент тянет за собой и непопук тоже
<l-ectrik> *непомук
<tagezi> vlc-plugin-notify{a} vlc-plugin-pulse{a} о_О
<tagezi> гг )
<l-ectrik> да, это я на виртуалке в гноме попробовал
<tagezi> он помоему ещё и парочку плееров устанавливает, заодно )
<l-ectrik> vlc точно ставит
<tagezi> а катэ ему нафига там? о_О
<tagezi> он без них файл открыть текстовый не может? =))
<l-ectrik> ))
<l-ectrik> а фонон зачем?
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> удалил через синаптик какуюто главную библиотеку kde
<Scrimmer> терь авторемув http://paste.ubuntu.com/6125253/
<Scrimmer> придется походу ось переставлять (
<l-ectrik> Scrimmer: а какую главную библиотеку?
<Scrimmer> kde-main чето там)
<Scrimmer> ну что ж, проверим :D
<l-ectrik> Не вернется))
<tagezi> надеюсь )
<Scrimmer> о_0
<tagezi> живой? )
<tagezi> хост тотже, значит с компа
<Scrimmer> еще не уверен
<Scrimmer> вроде еще ничего не отвисло
<tagezi> и не должно
<tagezi> у тебя ещё дофига пакетов не нужных, после ауторемува в системе осталось
<tagezi> так что будет работать, успакойся )
<Scrimmer> мне эта елементари еще нравится тем, что тут пакетов минимум стоит
<Scrimmer> тоесть софта
<tagezi> постывь себе кнопикс )
<tagezi> libqt4-qt3support - это то зачем для кторента? о_О
<Scrimmer> у меня спрашиваешь?)
<tagezi> нет, пытаюсь понять логигу кде програмеров
<tagezi> а то я 3 день читаю маны по Кдевелопингу и чо-то не доганю как это всё должно работать
<l-ectrik> в кторенте мне нравицца функция выключения по окончании загрузок
<l-ectrik> в трансмишн нет такого
<Scrimmer> не, я его ставил из-за того, что он систему не грузил
<Scrimmer> как допустим делюг
<l-ectrik> ну так а трансмишн чем не устраивает?
<Scrimmer> у меня его по дефолту не было
<Scrimmer> я поставил делюг и всё)
<l-ectrik> так и делюга не было))
<Scrimmer> ну делюг то я раньше ставил
<Scrimmer> а трансмишн нет)
<Scrimmer> ты ничего не понимаешь
<l-ectrik> да куда мне
<tagezi> а консольный было влом пользовать?
<tagezi> поставил, запустил и забыл..
<Scrimmer> l-ectrik: http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013/09/18/8/1379503934_875098243.gif
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а ты все с консольками
<tagezi> ну, это у тебя машина слабая
<tagezi> мне хватает что бы ещё юнити в виртуалке иногда запускать =))
<tagezi> хотя она реально тяжолая фигня (
<Scrimmer> без анимации пол дня протянет
<Scrimmer> потом начинает виснуть
<l-ectrik> tagezi: а как консольный торрент обзывается?
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84Sx0E13gAo
<tagezi> эм..
<tagezi> l-ectrik: ты меня в тупик поставил.. я уже и запамятовал.. щас погуглим )
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTorrent
<tagezi> вот оно )
<l-ectrik> tagezi: спасибо, попробую
<tagezi> l-ectrik: ну, трансмишен же вроде тоже можно без гуи запустить, не?
<l-ectrik> Даже не знаю, если честно
 * tagezi сто дет не пользовался торентами (
<l-ectrik> Посмотрю сейчас в виртуалке
<tagezi> л*
<tagezi> l-ectrik: transmission-daemon
<Scrimmer> кто не любит кукурузу тот не любит кукурузу
<l-ectrik> а как в виртуалке косоль запустить?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: :)
<tagezi> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0919/h_1379538190_4315898_2bf472a0b7.png
<tagezi> =))
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-19
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в компе есть Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub и Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub. Подключаю внешний usb hub. Он постоянно цепляется на 1.1 шину. перепробовал все 6 usb слотов. флешки в том же слоте на 2,0 цепляются. значит хаб совсем не 2.0?
<andrex> скорее всего, либо кабель у хаба кривой
<Scrimmer> andrex: о_0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: хаб кривой full speed вместо high
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати может кто подскажет bDeviceProtocol для честного 2.0 ?
<SergeyIT> зеленый спит, андрех зевает, тагези инглиш постигает
<SergeyIT> сергей свой офис убирает
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: q
<andrex> а а ндрех в друг унтой кидает, и серегу ибивает
<andrex> стихоплетам тут не место, на канале линух квеста)
<andrex> SergeyIT, ку
<SergeyIT> линуксоиды-писатели - ядер, драйверов ломатели
<SergeyIT> andrex: ку
<tagezi> стихоплёты блин
<tagezi> SergeyIT: с первымробочим днём?
<SergeyIT> с четвертым (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: паздравляю =)
<brestows> народ как заставить обычного пользователя видить хранилище kvm
<andrex> жобавить в группу
<andrex> libvrt или както так
<mva> libvirt != kvm
<mva> [и вообще, libvirt говно]
<andrex> обозначил позицию)
<andrex> mva, ку
<brestows> с хранилищем разобрался, но вылез другой косяк
<brestows> Unable to create tap device vnet%d: Operation not permitted
<brestows> вот такая ошибка :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> креатилка сломалась )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37947
<tagezi> вчера ещё эту конференцию посмотрели...
<tagezi> странно что опеннет только это отметил из 40 минут конференции линукса редхет и интел =)
<tagezi> линукса, редхет *
<tagezi> миранда? а она есть под линух о_О
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> 11 секунд на приход ответа (
<tagezi> Iping
<tagezi> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так далеко же
<tagezi> не, это копирование файлов так влияет
<tagezi> они ночью обновили, и появились прошлогодние баги
<SergeyIT> какие баги?
<tagezi> ну, убийство процесора при копировании с виска, как пример
<tagezi> д*
<tagezi> небыло же такого, всё нормально было.. а тут система виснет (
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Скачал дистр Убунты 13.04, закатал на флешку, но не могу с нее стартануть: флешка, как загрузочное устройство не видится ни одним из двух имеющихся компов.
<OnkelTem> В чем может быть дело?
<OnkelTem> При этом во включенную систему флешка монтируется без проблем, что на винде, что на убунте
<andrex> криво закатал, раскатай и перекатай
<OnkelTem> я серьезно
<andrex> cat iso > /dev/sdx -флешко
<OnkelTem> andrex: разве так можно? а бут загрузчик правильно прописать?
<OnkelTem> это же не CD
<OnkelTem> с которым кстати тоже гемор помню был
<andrex> можно
<OnkelTem> какие-то оффсеты считать приходилось... но это было давно
<OnkelTem> Я наворачиваю iso либо через unetbootin, либо с помощью pen driver чёт-такое (на сайте убунты есть ссыль, для винды)
<OnkelTem> drive*
<andrex> унетботин уг
<gaga_rin> dd if dd of не ?
<OnkelTem> странно
<OnkelTem> с каких пор dd стал работать для закатывания образа .iso на флешку
<OnkelTem> и кроме того, в iso же 1 раздел, а кто сделает бутабельным сам mbr флехи?
<OnkelTem> Впрочем, может образы нынче другие пошли
<andrex> dd долго
<gaga_rin> с чего это долго?
<gaga_rin> укажи размер блока
<OnkelTem> Заказал Ubiquiti AirRouter
<OnkelTem> никто не работал с такой штукой?
<Philipp2007> Всем доброго вечера! Ни кто не пользуется LibreCAD? Учебников или самоучителей не встречали в сети?
<andrex> Philipp2007, гугл тебя спасет
<andrex> есть мануалы
<Philipp2007> Да что то не особо. Видать не такая популярная программа
<andrex> User Manual for LibreCad  в гугле
<andrex> http://obscurityway.blogspot.ru/2012/10/librecad.html
<andrex> а так вобще есть пдфки с манами по нему
<Philipp2007> Спасибо. Этот урок я видел. Не могу со штриховкой объектов разобраться.
<vlitomsk> Зачем убунта по умолчанию ставит неподбираемый пароль для root?
<andrex> его вобще нет по умолчанию
<vlitomsk> вообще нет = su не требует пароля, так я понимаю.
<vlitomsk> но все-таки?
<andrex> пароль на рута пустой, и из-за этого не пускает, есть sudo
<andrex> из за сообраений ненужности онного
<vlitomsk> интересно, сколько пользователей с канала пользуется грязным костылем под названием 'sudo su' :)
<vlitomsk> неудобно же каждый раз писать sudo lalalala
<andrex> sudo -i
<andrex> passwd
<astrobeglec> пароль на рута поставьте и будет счастье
<andrex> с чего это рязный костыль? если пользоватся не умееш так и не коти бочку
<vlitomsk> зачем так делать, когда есть su?
<tagezi> эм, а зачем су кода есть судо
<andrex> су имеет кучу недостатков
<andrex> особенно для разделения прав доступа, по этому создали судо и по этому су теперь ненужно
<vlitomsk> почитал. вопрос снят.
<tagezi> вот так всегда.. сначало спросят, потом гуглят )
<tagezi> http://opendesktop.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/160753-1.jpg
<tagezi> http://opendesktop.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/160627-1.png
<tagezi> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_irispro_linwin&num=1
<tagezi> не плохая такая машинка )
<tagezi> чото я только веса не нахожу (
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/OZeak5 компьютер на базе виндовс для домашней работы )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/21JjEu HP хочет увеличить продажу ноутов на базе убунты
<SergeyIT> андрекс спит, тагези новости читает
<aleksei`> всем ку
<tagezi> SergeyIT: чо это тебя на стихи тянет с самого утра?
<tagezi> завтра пятница и 2 дня вызобных
<SergeyIT> tagezi, съел, наверно, что-то (
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<SergeyIT> tagezi, да купи уж вантуз, а то все тестишь да тестишь
 * tagezi отдал SergeyIT своё успокоительное )
<SergeyIT> мало! Давай еще
<artus> утра
<SergeyIT> раннего
<artus> а вы че работу не работаете, опять языки чешете?
<SergeyIT> эпидемия часотки... а у тагези только успокоительное (
<artus> и не говори
 * artus подумал: если не частить то праактически ббска из чатика получилась
<Kinder-Pingvi> приветствую) есть ли тут андроид кодеры?
<artus> ты ваще заблудился? :)
<Kinder-Pingvi> которые удачно скомпилили на убунте в андроид студии проект вообще ))
<artus> причем тут бунта вообще?
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну потому что у других все ок, а вот у меня, с учетом, что даже не опенЖДК, а проприетарная стоит и в андроид тсудии нету R-файла..
<artus> вирусы :D
<Kinder-Pingvi> ага, троян )
<andrex> утра
<tagezi> andrex: вопрос.. ты наверное слышал... я сижу код коментирую, мне эти коменты нужны, так как код чужой, и пока всё не разберёшь фиг поймёшь где ошибка у чела.. но вот этот, прекрасный человек сделал пач.. нужно его пач добавить в свой код.. это утили пач сделает,
<tagezi> не снося коменты, и добавляя всё что он там натворил, желательно коментируя то что больше не используеться?
<tagezi> artus: тык )
<tagezi> пока вы ответите я уже скрипт напишу который проверяет весь этот бидлам и куда нужно вставляет )
<tagezi> не, патч не может этого.. а жаль
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-20
<tagezi> утра всем
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Пытаюсь забутать MacBook Pro с флешки с Убунтой 13.04 (Try ubuntu without installing), но пока безрезультатно - черный экран и всё. Вырубил в параметрах quite splash и видно что всё заканчивается на этом:
<OnkelTem> http://cs320423.vk.me/v320423424/2c56/QFBG3PFmJOY.jpg
<OnkelTem> Есть идеи что дальше делать?
<Sacri> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=install+ubuntu+on+mac+book+pro
<tagezi> в KDevelop индикатор загрузок ваще сломан напроч.. они его поставили но не прикрутили.. )
<tagezi> вот почему так, вроде и вещь хорошая, но не допилиная не разу (
<victor0000> бум?
<tagezi> http://ubuntu.ru у кого сайт не открываеться?
<victor0000> бум
<tagezi> опять всё сломали
<artus> у тебя, я угадал, где мой пирожок?
<tagezi> ночью гугл нехотел открываться, сейчас любимый форум
<victor0000> да, ура
<artus> хы, тагезя, у меня тож мертвый, такчто лежит по ходу
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так  это не только убунту не откликается
<andrex> !down > tagezi
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, please see my private message
<andrex> artus, дарофф
<victor0000> 80/tcp   closed http
<artus> andrex, кукусечки
<tagezi> artus: у тебя пашет?
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1229534/12ca246c
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: Соединение с 213.108.252.153 не удалось
<artus> tне
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: Соединение с 213.108.252.153 не удалось
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, 2 раза повторять ненадо!
<tagezi> блин.. вылетел о_0
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, 2 раза повторять ненадо!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: он вылетал
<andrex> пущай логи смотрит :D
<tagezi> andrex: вот ты вредный )
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: пасиба
<tagezi> хотя у меня с сетью наверное тоже что-то..
<tagezi> финов то, фиг да не вига, а нормальный кабель проложить не могут (
<tagezi> ф*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: да не, я на форуме вопрос задал, полез проверить может кто ответил, а сайт в дауне
<artus> вопросы ненужны
<tagezi> ответы тоже
<tagezi> давайте флудить :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где нибудь настраивается, в каком порядке подключаются сервисы bluetooth гарнитуры? headset и audiosync
<artus> давай
<artus> в конфиге
<victor0000> JohnDoe_71Rus:  опять
<JohnDoe_71Rus> victor0000: что "опять"?
<victor0000> JohnDoe_71Rus: где?
<victor0000> JohnDoe_71Rus: hcitool scan
<JohnDoe_71Rus> victor0000: а если 2 месяца работало нормально, а потом без лазинья в конфиги headset начал поганить
<victor0000> JohnDoe_71Rus: hcitool scan
<JohnDoe_71Rus> victor0000: хм. оно и через GUI находится и соединяется
<victor0000> JohnDoe_71Rus: GUI сломали, терминал рабоиает.
<victor0000> JohnDoe_71Rus: https://wiki.debian.org/Bluetooth/Alsa
<JohnDoe_71Rus> victor0000: давно поломали то?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это все уменя есть, за исключением последнего [General] section of /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf . наверно тоже есть не помню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и вообще работает через пульс
<victor0000> JohnDoe_71Rus: если винда сломали то терминал нет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кажется кто то что то не понимает.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ubuntu 10.04, blueman, наушники. включаю, спариваю. для ушей подключается 2 профиля headset и audiosync. раньше кроме включения наушников больше ничего не требовалось, звук автомато перенаправлялся туда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> теперь что бы получить звук в ушах, надо отключить профиль headset. он подключается вторым и глушит звук.
<artus> проблемы 10.04 проблемы тех кто пользует это некроподелие
<artus> ужс какой, отсыпте мен запятых :D
<artus> так, кофе, надо просыпатцо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> реально слышно, сначала звук в ушах появляется, потом пропадает пока не выключишь headset
 * andrex отсыпал artus ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<artus> кааак, много, я, ж, их, растеряю, хотя, хватит, на, долго, :D,
<andrex> artus, нифига ты экономный
<SergeyIT> andrex, ты ему в личку еще полтонны кинь
<artus> запятые, в, личке, действуют, только, на, личку,
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: вариантов кроме "УМВР, юзай последний билд" не будет?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, я уже говорил, прибить через конфиг намертво девайсину и не мучать некрофила гуями кривыми
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нету реп для 10ки с адекватным софтом, че ту хочеш то от нее ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "нету реп для 10ки с адекватным софтом, че ту хочеш то от нее" как это вяжется с тем что 2 месяца все работало как надо. без ручного вмешательства.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а раз дистр некрофил то и обнов нету, ломать нечего обновами
<artus> ну мало ли, чето обновил из непонятно откуда - оно и сломалось
<artus> вот только давай без сказок из разряда - оно само, я ничего не делал
<artus> да и в подключеных репах у тя полюбому гогноланчпад какой то с гогнопакетиками
<SergeyIT> 10.04 обновы приходят еще
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да и там на 10-ку обнов не наблюдается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даже огнелис с офисом не прилетают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: последнее прилетело таймзоны
<victor0000> JohnDoe_71Rus: cat /var/log/syslog | grep pulsea
<JohnDoe_71Rus> victor0000: не смогу показать до воскресенье вечера. да и что там, уши прицепились звук пошел
<andrex> !bigproblem
<ubuntuhelp> Самая большая проблема в Linux — виндузятники!
<SergeyIT> а в Винде - линуксоиды
<victor0000> JohnDoe_71Rus: смотри))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ок посмотрю
<aleksei`> всем привет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: убунту ру поднялся
<lolens> Всем привет, кто нибудь ставил на NVIDIA Corporation Device 0fd2 (rev a1) (gf 840m) дрова под ubuntu?
<Sacri> 840м? О_о
<Sacri> а такой вообще бывает?
<lolens> эм... не, чет путаю
<lolens> ща посмотрю точнее
<Sacri> а хотя вроде бывает
<lolens> Да
<Sacri> найти бы чего они так называют
<lolens> Оно
<lolens>  GT 640m
<lolens> Видеокарта geeforce GT 640m
<lolens> выводит Проприетарные драйвера (целых 4) все установил...
<lolens> Видеокарта: Неизвестно
<Sacri> да ну?
<lolens> glxinfo показывает Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Sacri> помойму 840м это старинные ноутбучные видюхи ещё тех времён, когда каждый вендор клепал свойй биос к ним
<Sacri> и даже дрова с сайта не подходили
<Sacri> даже под виндой
<lolens> вчера купил
<Sacri> а 640м у меня сейчас, аптайм 12 дней
<Sacri> никаких проблем, год пользуюсь
<Sacri> на проприетарщине + бамблби
<lolens> Что за бамблби?)
<vlitomsk> Когда уже бамблби запилят в основной репозиторий?
<lolens> не, ну видео то в 1080 показывает... удивленно...
<Scrimmer> чтото тихо тут
<andrex> тссс
<andrex> Scrimmer, тут мертво, а не тихо)
<Scrimmer> andrex: опять пьяный?
<andrex> да канеш
<andrex> я каждый день пробку нюхаю, и пьяный весь день потом
<Scrimmer> andrex: какую пробку
<andrex> маслянную
<Scrimmer> andrex: как дела?
<andrex> норм
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Как запустить Убунту без иксов?
<OnkelTem> чтобы в консоль упало
<OnkelTem> Есть ли какой-то параметр может для ядра?
<OnkelTem> Хотя понятно, что ядро тут непричем
<OnkelTem> значит для init'a
<Sacri> да запросто
<Sacri> ставь ubuntu-server
<Sacri> ну или single mode
<Sacri> или иксы снеси
<andrex> вырубить *dm
<andrex> либо init 3 в редакторе grub
<andrex> kernel /boot/vmlinuzXXX root=/dev/disk/by-uuid/cde1130a-104f-4ffc-b661-04a311cd7dc0 ro 3
<OnkelTem> А, да
<OnkelTem> 3 вроде без иксов
<OnkelTem> В общем судя по всему я еще долго буду биться чтобы запустить убунту на макбуке двухлетней давности
<OnkelTem> странно что чуваки просто не решили эту проблему да и всё
<OnkelTem> Вот что происходит. Бутаю "Try Ubuntu" - Xorg вообещ не запускается. Бутаю Install ubuntu - Xы запускаются. Как так то??
<OnkelTem> Бред какой-то....
<Sacri> выбрось макбук и купи нормальный бук
<only_you> thinkpad решает
<UNIm95> only_you: уже нет.
<UNIm95> only_you:  косяк в клавиатуре
<only_you> fn?
<UNIm95>  only_you: нет. сделали как у маков
<only_you> т.е.
<only_you> юзаю, не жалуюсь
<UNIm95>  only_you: Старая была удобнее
<SergeyIT> пятница 13-е +7 (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: сходи на форум побубни )) там опять много глупых вопросов в разделе програмирование )
<shenmue> даровки
<SergeyIT> tagezi, был и бубнил сегодня )
<tagezi> странно, наверное я подрос.. действительно, ощущение что глупых вопросов стало больше
<shenmue> угу. особенно "где скачать программу убанта"
<shenmue> руснет еще работает вообще?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не мучайся, не в подростости дело, просто глупых вопросов стало больше
<SergeyIT> shenmue, а это кто?
<shenmue> эта такая сеть irc
<tagezi> я, рус.нет лет .. эм.. много не пользовался, так что я пас... и по поводу даль.нета тоже
<SergeyIT> я им вообще не пользовался (
<tagezi> AlexGluck: и чо тебя сегодня колбасит? опять трое суток не спал, дентги заколачивал? ))
<AlexGluck> Нет, просто модем пытаюсь включить а поганый нетворк не позволяет управлять устройствами
<tagezi> бибвы админа с програмно-аппаратными комплексами? =)
<tagezi> битвы*
<SergeyIT> молотком его рихтовать надо!
<AlexGluck> Как разрешить запретить управление сетью пользователем?
<tagezi> добавь его в группу
<AlexGluck> В какую?
<AlexGluck> Что то в системе у меня не так:(
<tagezi> ваще кстати да.. я то управляю сетью сам.. без судо.. ну если только иптаблс строить не нужно
<tagezi> так что ядаже не задумывался какой юзер рулит сетью
<AlexGluck> Я на сервака[ ctnm nfr;t hek.
<AlexGluck> я на серваках сетью так же рулю
<AlexGluck> но нм учить тоже надо
<artus> вечер други
<AlexGluck> привет
<Scrimmer> tagezi: вечерка тебе, товарищЪ
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ой, я думал это ты здоровался
<Scrimmer> artus: привет :D
<artus> Scrimmer, ку млекопетающее ))
<Scrimmer> artus: а по жопе?
<AlexGluck> я его к чертям ща вырежу если он не даст рулить сетью!
<artus> Scrimmer, могу и по жопе :)
<tagezi> млекопитающее =)
<tagezi> прям в точку )
<Scrimmer> ой блин, нашлись тут
<Scrimmer> уроки все сделали и дневник на подпись родителям отдали?
<artus> AlexGluck, эммм, слыш, двоешник, причем тут сеть к пользователю? пользователь ей рулить не умеет
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет )
<tagezi> типа у него руля нет? )
<artus> типа рули от сети у рута, ага
<AlexGluck> НМ не даёт рулить сетевыми интерфейсами
<AlexGluck> это моя проблема
<AlexGluck> а ты... я даже не понял что ты написал
<artus> а нафига там нм ваще?
<AlexGluck> На моём компе?
<artus> ну да
<artus> нафига тебе ваще сеть, щеты рулят) количество пшеницы в ампаре посчитать можно)
<AlexGluck> я купил новую смазку в роли хуавей е173 и хочу её через нм запустить
<artus> вот ты наркомаан )))
<artus> онли скриптом , если не хочеш обрывов
<AlexGluck> а WICD что такое?
<artus> хотя развлекайся)
<AlexGluck> мож его поставить?
<AlexGluck> Как люди вообще убунтой пользуются если даже к инету подключить незя:(
<SergeyIT> AlexGluck, ты не первый https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B5173&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<artus> Scrimmer, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4696871/pic/111.jpg я уроки сделал
<AlexGluck> я как бы догадываюсь что не первый, но советы с форума не помогают
<artus> как это, тригонометрия зоветцо вроде ))
<artus> патаму что на форуме говеные советы)))
<artus> ввдиал и не сношай моск
<Scrimmer> artus: теперь днивник паказаывай
<Scrimmer> уроки он сделал
<artus> форумные наркоманы до сих пор модесвичем пользуютцо вместо того чтоб отрубить нафиг вирт сидиром и не иметь себе моск
<AlexGluck> А я не хочу ввдиал
<SergeyIT> artus, инструмент не убрал
<artus> SergeyIT, ты не повериш, на той неделе только станки по всему цеху носил на руках, так что убрал ))
<artus> AlexGluck, ну знать имей себе моск вместо того чтоб все работало)
<SergeyIT> artus, а бутылка у стены?
<AlexGluck> Прошу помощи у сообщества по настройки нетворк манагера!
<SergeyIT> нм настройки не требует
<artus> SergeyIT, а это так, для охладить организьм))
<artus> AlexGluck, а фиг теб двоешник, иди кури ман на хелпе убунты
<AlexGluck> по нм?
<SergeyIT> artus, это тот, от которого только задняя часть видна?
<artus> :)
<AlexGluck> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/network_manager на страницах рукводства отсутствует информация
<AlexGluck> При правом щелчке на аплете неворк манагера, всё кроме информации о сети неактивные кнопки
<tagezi> пиши бакрепорт разрабам
<AlexGluck> Блин, так не интересно
<SergeyIT> правов наверно нет
<AlexGluck> каких?
<SergeyIT> а может файлы правил руками, а нм это не понравилось
<AlexGluck> скинуть на пасту?
<AlexGluck> я не правил, всё как стояло так и стоит
<AlexGluck> Обновился правда 4 часа назад
<AlexGluck> но нм не было в списке
<SergeyIT> AlexGluck, а информация о сети правильная? Работает сеть то?
<AlexGluck> ну яже как то общаюсь с вами
<AlexGluck> а инфа правильная
<AlexGluck> а на нетворк манагера ругаться матом в канале можно? Очень хочеться, я уже и переустанавливал его, и разные фичи с форума пробовал
<AlexGluck> Не даёт сетью рулить
<SergeyIT> AlexGluck, скачай сорсы и в дебагере посмотри
<shenmue> а может wicd поюзаеть?
<tagezi> да.. есть старая виндовая премета, если перезагрущиться 200 раз, то программа обязательно заработает )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не.... винвей - это переустановка системы
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты KDevelop не юзал?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, нет, qtcreator
<tagezi> как-то странно там.. столько кода по умолчанию в проек уже натыкано
<tagezi> правда работает всё офигеть как шустро.. и вроде коментариев много
<SergeyIT> чего пишешь?
<tagezi> да, я пока пытаюсь разобраться в IDEшке просто.. ваще хочу дописать програмку для раскладки походной
<tagezi> ну и подумал, если я в кде так застрял на долго, может заодно и освоить написание для ифейса кдешного
<tagezi> потом перепишу если что под кути.. там в сущности не большая разница должна быть
<artus> tagezi, примета работает если уложился в 10 минут, иначе все сначала надо начинать
<artus> ато так бы у всех все работало уже давно :D
<tagezi> =)
<SergeyIT> AlexGluck, а что у тебя в файле /etc/network/interfaces ?
<AlexGluck> $ cat /etc/network/interfaces            0:44 21/09/2013
<AlexGluck> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<AlexGluck> auto lo
<AlexGluck> iface lo inet loopback
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> AlexGluck: кстати, есть очень удобная утилита для строки pastebinit называеться
<AlexGluck> как работает?
<tagezi> она выхлоп на пасту сразу выкидывает, а в консоль только ссылку на топик
<AlexGluck> попробую позже
<tagezi> history | pastebinit
<tagezi> ну, как пример
<tagezi> а ты то чего прыгаешь?
<SergeyIT> прыгается ) (слив поел)
<AlexGluck> в пень я спать, утром вечером мудренее
<SergeyIT> видел вроде я такой глюк как у глюка, но за бугром где-то был
<tagezi> в мане написано: это приведёт к исчезновению кнопки... (и далее) Данное поведение описано в отчёте об ошибках bug 270018.
<artus> в пне неудобно спать, двоешник :D
<tagezi> вообще офигели.. нет что бы исправить, так они просто ошибку в мане описали и всё (
<AlexGluck> артус если получил двойку на уроке на меня не проэцируй
<tagezi> AlexGluck: слабак )
<artus> тебе запятых отсыпать? :)
<AlexGluck> посплю, тогда горсточку возьму
<AlexGluck> тагези а ты про что отписался?
<tagezi> AlexGluck: мы, прогеры, днями и ночами програмируем вам всякие разные нмы.. а вы даже настоить их не можите за одинраз ))
<AlexGluck> так ты мне помогаешь?
<AlexGluck> тогда я остаюсь
<tagezi> не, мне нужно в проге разобраться, а то я на второй день на одном месте ковыряюсь..
<tagezi> AlexGluck: иди спи.. завтра доковыряешь свой нм )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, может на qml писать надо, не?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да какая разница.. нужно сначало космолёт этот освоить, а потом хоть на бесике
<SergeyIT> вот на басике не надо (
<tagezi> ну, а он умеет )
<SergeyIT> может и умеет, не смотрел
<SergeyIT> у меня аллергия от него
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1230669/4d17d8f8
<tagezi> вообще, плохо что они на qml перебираються.. это значит всё станет тяжелее (
<SergeyIT> http://www.linuxnow.ru/view.php?id=53
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не тяжелее, а медленнее, в первую очередь
<tagezi> ну, для меня это одно и тоже
<SergeyIT> хотя юнити2д шустрее чем юнити
<tagezi> незнаю.. джава вообще медленный язык
<SergeyIT> ну об этом войны постоянно идут на форумах
<tagezi> через 15 лет на опен.нете: "Линукс переписал наконец ядко на кмл!" )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, он раза в полтара медленнее при сортироваках чем голый c++
<tagezi> ну, не совсем голый.. с векторами ))
<SergeyIT> не все зависит только от скорости сортировки
<AlexGluck> :'(
<tagezi> AlexGluck: иди спи.. завтра проснёшься и удалишь его )
<only_you> дениска свое ядро на html запилит с консолью и кедами
<AlexGluck> wicd поставил пока не запускаю
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, да.. но либы явно у с++ более продуманые чем у джава
<only_you> вот тогда заживем
<tagezi> на хтмл? )
<AlexGluck> на хтмл5 ядро ос вот будет система супер
<AlexGluck> всем приятного
<tagezi> админы илите спать )
<tagezi> д*
<tagezi> не ломайте прогеру голову)
<SergeyIT> а ты не отвлекайся
<tagezi> угу, пойду ман дочитаю про космолёт
<SergeyIT> не буду мешать, бай
<tagezi> а можно создать пользователя без пароля?
<tagezi> чото у меня не получилось )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-21
<andrex> tagezi, useradd
<tagezi> andrex: без пароля?
<andrex> да
<tagezi> эм..
<tagezi> а я пользовал adduser
<tagezi> и она без пароля не позволяет
<andrex> % sudo useradd tttt                                                                                                                        andrex@andrex-HP-ProBook-4540s
<andrex>  ~
<andrex> % su tttt                                                                                                                                  andrex@andrex-HP-ProBook-4540s
<andrex> Пароль:
<andrex> su: Сбой при проверке подлинности
<andrex>  ~
<andrex> % sudo -i                                                                                                                                  andrex@andrex-HP-ProBook-4540s
<andrex> andrex-HP-ProBook-4540s#
<andrex> su tttt
<andrex> $
<andrex> tagezi, като так)
<tagezi> офигеть.. во кастыль кастыльно-глючный.. а нафига так?
<andrex> а потому что ьез пароля не пущаеть)
<andrex> б
<tagezi> это что бы можно было сделать типа, пользователь mysql ftp и тд?
<andrex> ну и не тока
<tagezi> ясно,
<tagezi> ну всёравно, савет на форуме тупой, нужно ковырять файлы настроек а не кастылить
<tagezi> о*
<lionrouge> привет
<lionrouge> подскажите, пакет Steam для каких архитектур поставляется?
<Scrimmer> ок
<OnkelTem> Ку
<OnkelTem> Народ, я тут SSD купил небольшой, 100Гб, какой partition table советуете создать?
<[Raiden]> да по вкусу
<OnkelTem> gparted аж 10 штук предлагает... вот я и задумался. Конечно, привычнее msdos
<[Raiden]> вполне можно уместить и линукс и вин 8.1. Если данные не хранить в хомпапках )
<[Raiden]> а.. ты про это.
<OnkelTem> Ладно, выберу msdos
<[Raiden]> я пользуюсь мбр (дос) на всех своих носителях. Моё железо не требует обязатено что-либо другое.
<[Raiden]> но железо с уефи  может потребовать, особенн оесли речь про загрузку винды
<OnkelTem> Ещё такой вопросик. Имеет смысл делать раздельчик под /boot? На днях на MacBook Pro сделал зачем-то. 512Mb )
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: Я знаю тех кто делает. Сам не делаю. Как п омне, так в нём нет смысла если корень не шифруется или если на корне не экзотическая фс.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: ну и наверное скорость доступа к этому партишену не быстрее чем к остальному, особенно если это ssd :)
<[Raiden]> ну или по крайней мере я не знаю какое-либо другое логическое объяснения его создания. Может кто другой поведает...
<OnkelTem> Так, если мне надо перенести систему (/) с одного винта на другой, как это лучше сделать? cp или dd?
<OnkelTem> Я с hdd на ssd хочу рут перенести
<OnkelTem> размеры разные
<[Raiden]> без разницы. Но с сп надо не забыть ключик -p и естественн офоматировать раздел, а с дд фс будет в имидже, но надо попасть по размерам раздела.
<[Raiden]> третий вариант переноса который я считаю приемлемым - тар
<[Raiden]> в любом случае надо будет проверять fstab и реинсталить груб
<[Raiden]> Сегодня тут удивительно тихо. Ужрались все наверное.
<OnkelTem> Скорее всего )
<OnkelTem> Пойду ка загружусь с livecd
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=229648.msg1789173#msg1789173
<tagezi> эм.. об этом принято сообщать модератору? )
<tagezi> или они всё равно ничего не предринимают
<tagezi> ?
<[Raiden]> тебя беспокоит ссылка на треккер?
<[Raiden]> стардикт и некотоыре другие могут брать словари от платных программ
<tagezi> да, это нормально.. я купил словарь, я им пользуюсь.. тут нет ничего плахого
<tagezi> я считаю, что воровство, а темболее пропаганда воровства, останавливает процес создания свободных инструментов
<tagezi> Линукс не крякнул юникс или винду, он написал новое ядро, на котором построилась ОС
<only_you> *Линус
<only_you> а теперь попов форкнет ядро на хтмл
<[Raiden]> ну не нравится - напиши.
<[Raiden]> Я к пиратам не плохо не отношусь.
<[Raiden]> первое не лишнее
<tagezi> потому что тебе всёравно, ты не создаёшь интелектуальную собственность, ты её только потребляешь, и для тебя бесплатно и свободно одно и тоже
<[Raiden]> Было бы всёравно, я написал бы что нейтрально отношусь. Н оя так не момгу написать, т.к. часто использую услуги пиратов.
<[Raiden]> В целом я не готов свою позицию представлять. Достаточно сказано )
<tagezi> тоесть ты даже за то что бы небыло свободного ПО и всего остального.. очень жаль
<[Raiden]> У меня есть телефон решающий свои задачи со свободной ос. И я заплатил не за каждую задачу, а только за готовое решение ) В общем-то. Я не против свободног опо, я против рынка по и незащищенности потребителя.
<[Raiden]> И сама идея интелектуальной собственности тоже немного спорная. Никто не смог бы ездить на машинах , если бы автор колеса был против.
<[Raiden]> всётаки втянули во флуд ) , афк.
<tagezi> кстати, много стало появляться сайтов с копилефтом
<tagezi> но только на западе.. у нас я не видел что-то такого
<tagezi> наверное потому что у них можно за скачивание с торента нелегального контента сесть на 10 лет
<tagezi> люди перестали воровать, стали придумываться своё
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты пытался получать ipa-ключь у яндекса?
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю что это
<[Raiden]> Огромное спасибо за раздачу. Темерь меня почти ничто не удерживает на винде))))  - с торрента комент. Вот так вот бывает.
<tagezi> словарь за месяц можно самому сделать... а у него выработан рефлекс, не решать вопросы, а воровать если что.. как только й него появиться новая задача не совместимая для него с линуксом, он свалит на ворованую винду
<tagezi> есть в открытом доступе кстати языковые статьи по 25 000 слов, из распарсить можно запросто.. у меня на 2500 тысячи слов ушло пол часа с ручной проверкой
<tagezi> я в 10 раз меньше статью парсил 2,5 к )) но я думаю там принцип будет один
<[Raiden]> про варез в общем долго можно болтать. Ещё неизвестн оявляются ли платными эти словари
<[Raiden]> но вообще, главная суть компьютера не в том что надо продивагать и любым способом использовать опенсорс.
<[Raiden]> А в том что бы просто решить поставленную задачу. Желательно максимально эффективно
<tagezi> главной целью являеться не неубивать и не неворовать, а эфиктивно жить
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере так для большинства людей. Некотоыре даже не знают что ест ьсвободные и несвободыне программы. Они просто работают на компьютере
<tagezi> попахивает фашизмомо немного
<tagezi> у меня за последние 6 лет был скачан 1 мульт с торента, остальное я либо купил, либо нашёл легальную замену, если не считал что нужно купить
<tagezi> мульт я кстати после этого тоже купил =)
<tagezi> короче, я не вижу реально й причины, кроме привычки поступать именно так
<[Raiden]> Ну ты серьёзные темы затрагиваешь. Если рассуждать о главном, то главное для животных  котоыре кучкуются в племена - выживание племени\рода, даже если придётся убивать и грабить.
<tagezi> ну, может ты и животное, я себя вроде человеком считаю, и как бы я высшая ветвь эволюции, и то что я могу уничтожить пол земного шара просто нажатием пары кнопок это не говорит  что я должен уничтожать его
<tagezi> возможность поступать, не значит поступать так.. все могут не воровать, а продвигать ОП и КК, но поступают наоборот
<tagezi> КК-копилефт
<[Raiden]> Ну, могут наверное
<[Raiden]> не просто продвигать опенсорс, если ты вообще не являшся частью ит. Допустим надо прийти с работы, поговорить с родней и всё. Зачем такому челвоеку что-то продвигать куда-то.
<[Raiden]> такой человек вообще не будет грузиться разницей в лицензиях )
<[Raiden]> И если опенсорс хочет завоевать таких людей, он должен быть достаточным
<[Raiden]> для этого
<tagezi> да оп не нужно никого завоёвывать.. зачем?
<[Raiden]> наличие например скайпа под линукс вполне подходящий тут момент
<tagezi> это жизнь этих людей
<tagezi> если они хотят быть дыблом, то пусть им и остаються
<[Raiden]> ты сам ит фашист. Всех кто не заинтересован в кодинге и улучшении программ считаешь быдлом.
<tagezi> просто их нужно сажать в колонии что бы они приносили пользу окружающиму их социуму )
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> словарь это не кодинг, и програмеры тут не причем
<tagezi> и опилефт не програмерская штука, а сделана для музыки и статей
<[Raiden]> Ну ладно, кто-то конечно должен это продвигать. Но не обязательно только пользователи коненчные. Вот гугл например продвинул андройд так далеко, что все проприетарщики сели в лужу. И я уверен что из затраты окупились, несмотря на то что  андро
<[Raiden]> йды можно купить меньше чем за 100бачей.
<[Raiden]> Значит как то можно продвигать опенсорс не делая каждого пользователя программистом :)
<[Raiden]> если у них получилось
<[Raiden]> ну или хз )
<[Raiden]> интел вообще заявил что считает линукс доминирующей ос, т.к. существует андройд и хромос.
<[Raiden]> Получается что целенаправленная разработка командой профи будет получше чем куча разрозненных хомячков-студентов.
<tagezi> Linux стал ОС потому что человек Линус не дёрнул чужую систему а написал свою..
<tagezi> тоже самое и сословарями для голдендикт, если не воровали а делали свои, давно бы у нас у всех были бы словари
<tagezi> просто им проще украсть
<tagezi> и програмирование тут не причем.. програм воруют меньше чем музыки и видео.. книжек
<tagezi> хотя полно книжек,музыки и видео по лицензии криатив комон в очень даже не плохом качестве
<[Raiden]> во многом оно копирует кучу существующих идей. И тот же хвалёный андройд. Просто гугл от интелектуальной собственности защитился своим набором патентов и моторолу до кучи для этого купил.
<[Raiden]> т.е. он 100% нарушает интелектуальную собственность. Просто держатели не предъявляют претензий.
<[Raiden]> тут всё просто , секрет - это секрет , собственность. Сказал всем - не собственность. Даже если законы говорят иначе )
<[Raiden]> Мы все используем прочитанные или высказаныне интелектуальные ценности
<tagezi> ну вот поэтому она и рашка (
<tagezi> http://php.com/
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: привет, ворчун )
<tagezi> я тебя сегодня замещал, примерно 2 часа )
<tagezi> райден не выдержал и ушёл )
<SergeyIT> так его )
<tagezi> а я учусь с вебкитом работать... какой-то он уж слишком простой о_0
<SergeyIT> этот? http://www.webtoolkit.eu/wt
<tagezi> http://qt-project.org/wiki/Open_Web_Page_in_QWebView
<tagezi> у нокии дофига примеров работы с вебкитом.. даже придумывать ничего не приходиться особого.. всё уже выложено
<SergeyIT>  tagezi, то что я тебе дал - это серверный тулкит
<SergeyIT> у них и сайт на нем написан
<SergeyIT> я как то пробовал его
<tagezi> не.. мне для плахмойда.. потренироваться
<tagezi> плазмойда
<tagezi> я себе плазмойд хочу написать.. распарсить мультитран.. а то все яндексы да гуглы через апиай ила распарсивают )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, зато прогу разблюдовки можно написать серверную, для общего пользования
<tagezi> ну, можно.. но я думаю с меня пока хватит сайто строения.. мои сайты как-то не особо катируються на интернет рынке.. может я с идеями промахиваюсь.. может просто руки кривые, может что делаю не так.. короче пока хватит
<tagezi> плазмойд )
<tagezi> может скем поделюсь.. если злить не будут =)
<SergeyIT> делиться - это хорошо... когда работа есть
<Scrimmer> вечерка всем
<Scrimmer> andrex: утречко
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, доиграешься
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: чегойто ?
<SergeyIT> человек спит, может
<Scrimmer> 5 утра
<Scrimmer> он в это время не спит
<SergeyIT> ясновидящий?
<Scrimmer> опыт, друг мой, опыт
<SergeyIT> дурость это
<Scrimmer> обоснуй, раз на то пошло
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет. как там тебя artus назвал? )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: самый лутший друх
<tagezi> да http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%8E%D1%89%D0%B8%D0%B5
<tagezi> =)
<Scrimmer> ок, я белочка
<tagezi> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/82/%D0%A4%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B5_%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%BE_%28%D1%85%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC%D0%B0%29_%D0%BC%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%8E%D1%89%D0%B8%D1%85.gif/800px-
<tagezi> %D0%A4%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B5_%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%BE_%28%D1%85%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC%D0%B0%29_%D0%BC%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%8E%D1%89%D0%B8%D1%85.gif
<tagezi> о, ё моё
<tagezi> Scrimmer: у тебя парселка для мультитрана есть?
<SergeyIT> не, он беспозвоночный
<tagezi> не, он сейчас примерно так выглядит
<tagezi> http://zoopressa.ru/uploads/images/a/0/0/d/3/84a89a0feb.jpg
<Scrimmer> ахахах, ахах, епт вы такие смешные
<Scrimmer> вы щас мне напоминаете школьников, который делают вброс на пустом месте
<Scrimmer> причем необоснованный
<Scrimmer> идите лучше книжку почитайте
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а ты инглишь доучи
<Scrimmer> млекопитающие комнатные
<tagezi> не ответил, значит нет )
<Scrimmer> все, нету парсилки, слился?)
<tagezi> ну и сиди без неё )
<Scrimmer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tcjOZW7Vxbg
<Scrimmer> прелесть
<tagezi> угу, особенно важно держать гаечный ключь )
<Scrimmer> именно
<artus> Scrimmer, ниври, я тебя так не называл :D
<Scrimmer> artus: иди спать
<Scrimmer> :)
<artus> фигасе наезды
<Scrimmer> :3
<Scrimmer> artus: слух
<artus> сам слух
<Scrimmer> э как ты меня щас
<tagezi> ваще распояаолись, а ну запоясались обратно )
<SergeyIT> ща артус распылит всех
<artus> я вам распылителем не нанималсо
<tagezi> =)
<SergeyIT> самораспыляюсь
<fuss> всем привет
<fuss> кто-то пользуется hexchat?
<fuss> ЕсТь ТуТ ДеВчОнКи????????)))))))))
<matrixd> да нет же, никто не юзает...
<fuss> тралала
<fuss> никто чтоль не юзает форк xchat под виндой?
<matrixd> gjl dbyljq&
<matrixd> под виндой?
<fuss> угу, мирка платная, иксчат тоже
<fuss> хексчат форк, тот же иксчат только бесплатный
<tagezi> 'v
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> а убунта то тут причем?
<fuss> просто так, каждый пользователь убунты имеет дуал-бут или отдельный комп с вын семь или восемь
<matrixd> и?
<fuss> поэтому на канале хотелось узнать по поводу ирц-клиента
<matrixd> я туда фотки обрабатывтаь загружаюсь, мне не до чатов както...
<matrixd> алсо, пиджин же
<fuss> ну так и не пиши)
<fuss> не, пиджин же не ирц-клиент
<matrixd> он мультипротокольный
<fuss> и?
<matrixd> я тут из под него кстати гворя...
<fuss> ирц- есть?
<fuss> о
<tagezi> каждый пользователь чего имеет что?
<tagezi> я не имею.. мне достаточно
<tagezi> а канал о убунте а не о пользователях
<fuss> не, в пиджине ирка не полноценная
<fuss> не то пальто
<tagezi> винда вообще не полноценная
<tagezi> а он хочет ещё и пальто )
<fuss> ну вообще-то я писал для пользователей которые иногда заходят в винду, но пользуются под бубунтой иксчатом, что есть возможность пользоваться форком онного не платив денег под В
<tagezi> я вот до сих пор не понимаю.. нафига все так на кросплатформенность нацелены.. пусть виндовс спокойно сдохнет )
<matrixd> tagezi: не сдохнет же
<tagezi> сдохнет
<matrixd> смотри, фотки обрабатывать тут неудобно, музыку писать тоже как-то не очень....
<tagezi> кути под виндой только с бубном заводиться.. когда надоесть людям плясать, подохнет )
<matrixd> компаса не хватает еще...
<tagezi> компасу нужно написать, или ещё лучше прийти и ломом по хребту
<matrixd> =)
<tagezi> он у них весь на питоне написан, чо влом скомпилить под линь?
<matrixd> лол, серьезно?
<matrixd> компас на пайтон?
<tagezi> компас 3д?
<matrixd> угу
<tagezi> да
<matrixd> русский который
<matrixd> ой лал
<tagezi> дада
<matrixd> не знад
<tagezi> я тоже когда узнал, хотел их порвать как тузик грелку
<tagezi> реальные уроды (
<matrixd> ну как бы уроды не уроды... контингент пользователей основной у них я думаю всеравно был бы на шиндошс
<tagezi> питон осолили, а загрузиться в убунту нет
<tagezi> ну, не скажи
<tagezi> очень многие сидят под виндой только из-за него
<matrixd> быть может
<tagezi> я знаю минимум 50 компов таких
<tagezi> уже всё на ОП перенесено, и винда только из-за них
<matrixd> ну вот я оставил винду из-за 2-3 софтин.... может и разработчикам стоило в сторону линукс глянуть, быть может заговор, а быть может просто не хотят связываться....
<fuss> ну да, ваш линупс неполноценный, чего только стоит дефолтный шг в 11
<matrixd> о каком линуксе и de речь?
<fuss> о убунтеж
<tagezi> это твой линукс не полноценный )
<fuss> мой более чем
<tagezi> у меня кде ваще
<tagezi> =)
<fuss> это ж не де
<matrixd> хз, меня все устраивало из коробки
<tagezi> угу, это пылесос )
<matrixd> вплане шрифтов....
<fuss> в кубунте?
<matrixd> убунте
<matrixd> та что с юнити
<fuss> кде это не с юните
<tagezi> я думал все троли в г+ ушли
<matrixd> ты же про обычный говрил? не?
<tagezi> он ваще говорил )
<fuss> что про обычный?
<matrixd> ничего
<fuss> в бубунте рендеринг шрифтов ок
<fuss> но в кубунте он какой-то особенный
<tagezi> matrixd: В рамках проекта CAD@Online, запущенного компаниями «Аскон» и Softkey, появилась возможность работать с «Компас-3D» и электронным справочником конструктора в окне браузера.
<tagezi> юзал?
<tagezi> в кубунте ваще всё особеное, и главное она даже в винде работает =)
<matrixd> tagezi: неа
<tagezi> ну и ладно..
<tagezi> я с компасом столкнулся когда хотел пойти снарягу разрабатывать.. оказалось им нужен не конструктор, а секритутка.. но поработать дома я успел на нём
<tagezi> неплохая штука.. но то что её нет под линукс обламывает все плюсы.. и даже халявность для учебных целей )
<matrixd> быть может
<tagezi> я знаю кто ввёл моду не писать коментарии в коде >:(
<matrixd> делал в свое время начерталку в вузике... и помоему все... ааа еще рисовал корпус для усилителя лампового, а точнеег оловы гитарной=)
<matrixd> tagezi: кодишь?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> потихоньку.. восновном для себя мелочи всякие
<matrixd> на чем?
<tagezi> на кути
<matrixd> кути? qt?
<tagezi> ну с++ с либами кути
<tagezi> угу.. пока с 4.8 марально готовлюсь переписывать на 5
<matrixd> ясно...
<matrixd> я пробовал кодить на с++ в том самом qt в частности, но так и не дописал несложное приложение. Ибо после того как почти дописал, понял что написал неправильно, стал переписывать, потмо еще раз и т.д....
<tagezi> =)))))
<matrixd> слишком c++ строгий чтоле язык... хочется бесконечно улучшать код. Мне лично приходилось не программировать а делать код приближенным к идеалу. Тоесть задача терялась...
<tagezi> на бумаге, алгоритм сначала, а потом уже писать
<matrixd> да, это понятно, но вот пока пишешь уже забываешь про алгоритм и начинаешь думать где что куда передавать, какие лучше типы данных использывать, где как что написать...
<tagezi> matrixd: нет придела совершенству.. но клавное что бы не глючило и не тормозило
<matrixd> это да
<matrixd> у меня тормозило, я тогда не знал про многопоточность :D
<matrixd> алсо, буду в ближайшее время(год) осиливать си++ наверное еще раз. Ибо есть идея кодить под микроконтролеры...
<tagezi> нет.. ты когда пишешь алгоритм, ты и прорабатываешь как раз все типы данных, и дерево классов.. и сами шаги, вот когда проработал, вот тогда можно и в код переводить
<tagezi> matrixd: кстати, иногда много поточность не нужна..
<matrixd> да, помоему так и делал, просто пока писал узнавал про другие qt-ные типы данных/классы и т.д.
<matrixd> спору нет
<tagezi> я помню логику нарушил и у меня полтора часа разбор файла делалася.. потом переписал, 15 секунд.. в один поток всё )
<matrixd> =))
<matrixd> а теперь я в python ударился, да еще и в веб потихоньку...
<tagezi> онлайн переводы делаешь? ))
<tagezi> не, онлайн переводы делает Илья
<matrixd> tagezi: django изучаю... хочу подрабатывать
<tagezi> да, я бы тоже не прочь подрабатывать
<tagezi> учи учи.. потом опенкомпас напишешь )
<matrixd> хыхыхы
<tagezi> эх..
<tagezi> тадаа
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<matrixd> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> matrixd, Понг.
<tagezi> офигеть нокия прикололась, сделал пример кода, который напроч вешает систему )))
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0922/h_1379803984_9773647_2a8496f9ae.png
<matrixd> tagezi:  да уж
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-22
<mihail_newbie> здрасте ,  неподскажите инвизитор здесь бывает ?
<SergeyIT>  их здесь несколько
<SergeyIT> а если он нужен, так на форуме личные сообщения есть
<teddyp1cker> привет
<teddyp1cker> знакомый жалуется что юнити лагает у него на radeon hd6250  -может насчет дров посоветует кто ?
<teddyp1cker> а то радеон последний лет 10 назад использовал и не в курсе что там лучше проприетарщина или открытый
<teddyp1cker> 13.04 у него
<andrex> !sgfxi > teddyp1cker
<ubuntuhelp> teddyp1cker, please see my private message
<teddyp1cker> andrex: а оно поддерживает эту 6250 ?
<andrex> да
<teddyp1cker> и да это ноут
<andrex> с гебоидной графо?
<andrex> й
<teddyp1cker> andrex: да вроде нет - вот его ноут http://goo.gl/uMNzV5
<teddyp1cker> я как-то не в курсе как в радеонах с гибридностью
<andrex> ааа понятно
<andrex> не гибридная
<andrex> в проце чип графиеский тама, не люблю я их)
<teddyp1cker> andrex: самое главное - ему возня с дровами даст чего ?
<andrex> возможно
<andrex> я стакими вобщене сталкивался, все впринципе зависит от производителя, если он постарался создать драва нормальные то помоет
<teddyp1cker> ну как я со слов понял у него щас открытые и он не доволен - как-то оно тормозит
<SergeyIT> teddyp1cker, radeon 9600pro, glxgears дает 900 FPS, юнити, особых тормозов не вижу, машинка старая, 12.04
<andrex> да тама може apu и открыто драва недружет
<mihail_newbie> ребят ,  хотелось бы спросить по расчету kvm ,  я так понимаю  на в V машину  идет 1 реальный процессор , а потоки  можно учитывать ?
<mihail_newbie> тоесть  имееться  допустим i5 3210 , 2 физ ядра , 4 потока ,  то можно поднимать  2 или  4 Vмашини ?
<teddyp1cker> mihail_newbie: можно и больше добавить только отключить пока нельзя)
<mihail_newbie> я так понимаю что  добавить  можно сколько угодно , только производительность будет не  ахти
<teddyp1cker> mihail_newbie: http://serverfault.com/questions/132441/virtualized-cpu-cores-vs-threads тут советуют не баловаться с потоками
<mihail_newbie> спасиб
<teddyp1cker> mihail_newbie: http://pic.dhe.ibm.com/infocenter/lnxinfo/v3r0m0/topic/liaat/liaatbestpractices_pdf.pdf
<mihail_newbie> я еще не совсем понял  как хостеры  ограничивают допустим на vps 700mhz, c kvm такое реализовать можно ?
<mihail_newbie> или  это маркетинговых ход ,  когда на 1 ядре 3ghz висит 10 виртуалок  по 300 mhz :D
<teddyp1cker> mihail_newbie: http://goo.gl/EPRX8Q вот еще гайд гдеговорится что по минимуму нужно процессора давать
<teddyp1cker> ну в чистых мегагерцах ты конечно не может виртуалке ничего дать
<mihail_newbie> ну как например в Vbox  можно же указать предел загрузки CP
<teddyp1cker> так загрузка это одно - ее хоть cpulimit режь
<teddyp1cker> это не проблема
<mihail_newbie> а как  тогда хостеры  могу говорить о частотах
<teddyp1cker> а ты про мегагерцы -их снаружи (хостом) как ограничить
<mihail_newbie> могут*
<teddyp1cker> мегагерцы хоста * % cpulimit |  cgroups наверное (с ковырянием планировщика видимо)
<teddyp1cker> в вмваре точно можно было задать верхнее значение частоты
<mihail_newbie> во , еще 1 нубский вопрос) для того чтобы вмки  были доступны из вне достаточно 1 ip ?:в
<mihail_newbie> или на каджую вм  1 ip?
<teddyp1cker> mihail_newbie: как хочешь nat проброс и тд
<mihail_newbie> а из вне  как тогда по  ssh?)
<mihail_newbie> сейчас ситуация такова что есть роутер  , 1 машина , на которой  будут хоститься VM , с роутера  порты проброшены на хост
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> Всем ку.
<l-ectrik> и Вам не хворать...
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<artus> ттттааадаааа
<tagezi> artus: а синенького как изобразить? )
<tagezi> http://media.digititles.com/title-graphic-art/b8b1c7088f3c5d686e5ef386e265f18d/medium/gadkiy-ya-2-kinopoisk-ru-despicable-me-2-2152456.jpg
<artus> tagezi, ты чего расслабилсо?
<artus> ты почему меня не поздравляеш то? :)
<tagezi> с чем? с 22 сентября? перввый раз в первый класс? )
<tagezi> 23, прости ))
<artus> нед, с моим днем рождения :D
<tagezi> artus: а )) с днём рождения )
<artus> вот клещами прям из тебя тянуть надо, сам не мог догадатцо чтоль :D
<artus> gfcz,
<artus> пасяб
<tagezi> я парсилку на кути пишу
<artus> нафига? тебе на баше парсилки не хватает?
<tagezi> офигеть, щас напишу и потру нафиг, и буду стебать жостко всех кто захочет её написать )
<artus> чего парсить ей хочеШ?
<tagezi> мультитран
<artus> чего?
<tagezi> нада обрезать всё что лишнее и в окошко только то что нужно )
<tagezi> http://www.multitran.ru/c/M.exe?&l1=1&l2=2&CL=1&a=0
<tagezi> какой ты не образованый у нас )
<artus> курл греп авк - наши лучшие друзья :D
<artus> да я вообще дикий
<tagezi> хочу написать себе плазмойд, а то иногда нужно перести слово, или слово соцетание какоенить немыслемое.. и лень стало лазить на сайт
<tagezi> Серёга прав.. скоро руский забуду, английский не выучив
<artus> а чем тебе плазмоид с стардиктом не нравитцо?
<artus> или ты по принципу лучше месяц потерять а потом за 3 минуты нафиг удалить ?
<tagezi> у меня к нему словарей нет.. вернее есть, но мне их из андройда влом выковыривать
<artus> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3582459 :D
<tagezi> а потом всёравно скилы прокачивать нужно )
<tagezi> artus: блин.. читай логи вчерашнего вечера, сам, большой уже мальчик, 27 минут испольнилось )
<artus> нет у меня логов вчера
<artus> :(
<tagezi> ну и зря.. я вчера 2 часа с рейденоп прирекался по поводу пираток
<artus> ну и зря :)
<tagezi> но, даже, если бы работали, у меня всёравно торенты обрублены..
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> не зря.. нафига мне воровать, когда я за пару дней себе напишу нормальный онлайн словарь
<artus> начнем с того что ты его не напишеш, ты будеш воровать контент с сайта
<artus> а это теже яйца только в профиль
<tagezi> поставлю туда логопит сайта, и ссылку на него )
<tagezi> тоже самое что в браузере, только немного подгоню под нормальный вид )
<tagezi> artus: кстати, есщё проще api от яндекса прикрутить, токо я его не люблю )
<artus> угу, на торенте тоже самое что купил - только получил быстрее и интереснее для бюджэета , ага
<artus> мне хватает en2ru@bot.talk.google.com и ru2en@bot.talk.google.com :)
<tagezi> мне влом писать каждый раз.. темболее это не часто..
<tagezi> и гугл иногда очень криво переводит
<tagezi> лецензия мульитрана мне не запрещает пользоваться им в странном браузере
<artus> tagezi, а ты им отправиш 3500 денех в рублях ?
<tagezi> кроме того - это словарь который делает сообщество
<tagezi> artus: за что?
<artus> но тыже не в браузере пользуеш) так что ненадо тут ) какая то двойственная у тебя мораль )
<tagezi> в браузере
<artus> как за что, за версию не в браузере)
<tagezi> я в браузере пользуюсь..
<tagezi> у меня движок браузера, что же это ещё такое?
<artus> ладно, теш себя мыслью что ты всех обманул а сам типа белый и пушистый)
<tagezi> то что он ориентирован только на них, да ещё и пиарит их, не позволяя переводить в гугле и яндексе, так это они спасибо должны сказать )
<matrixd> artus: спасибо за инфу про ботов, теперь не рпидется translate.google.com набирать
<artus> matrixd, да незачто
<tagezi> гугл только для школы годиться.. нормальные статьи он не осиливает (
<artus> matrixd, #!/bin/bash
<artus> notify-send --icon=google-chrome -u critical "$(wget -U "Mozilla/5.0" -qO - "http://translate.google.com/translate_a/t?client=t&text=$(xsel -o | sed "s/[\".*?'<>]//g")&sl=auto&tl=ru" | sed 's/\[\[\[\"//' | cut -d \" -f 1)"
<artus> вешаеш на хоткей и вообще няканяканяка
<andrex> шмутра!
<artus> у тя уже шмутра ?
<andrex> да xD
<artus> тобиш когда у меня было вчера у тебя было уже сегодня :D
<artus> хорошо вам там в будущем xD
<andrex> я те посекрету скажу, ничего тама вас в будущем хорошего не ждет.... тока тсс, никому не говори :)
<artus> уже в бункеры попрятались?
<andrex> в остатки от бункеров(
 * andrex задумалсо, а как это я с прошлым говорю щас ...
<artus> ну так временные разломы, все дела
<artus> кстати на кого там ставить можно чтоб сразу мильен выиграть?
<andrex> аа, ну эт норма, а то я думал в смирительную рубашку меня и к санитарам
<artus> угу, к скаю в дурку :D
<artus> по ходу он в изоляторе вообще, не появляетцо
<andrex> слишком уйный, непущают его
<andrex> б
<andrex> точнее даже боятся подойти
<andrex> плохо ему, голодный наверно силит
<andrex> д
<andrex> эх, устроить геноцид чтоль...
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-15
<denix_> привет
<denix_> кто нить ставил kde 5 на убунту 14.04?
<SergeyIT> ку, вот и кончился отпуск :(
<kyshtynbai> Пинг, православные.
<kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Fail!
<kyshtynbai> То-то же.
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ничего, через год будет новый )
<SergeyIT> уже меньше ждать )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чего ждать, заяву и гори они все синим пламенем )
<kyshtynbai> zip умеет в exclude?
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, да скоро и так уволят
<anderx> че кого
<anderx> уволить
<anderx> бу!
<tagezi> SergeyIT: бубнишь много? ))
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40585
<SergeyIT> это не я, а андрекс )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да он ваще спит постоянно.. его уже уволили, небось ))
<tagezi> anderx: утра!
<SergeyIT> может и спит, но на слово "уволят" у него будильник сработал )
<tagezi> вот видишь, скоро в зелёного превратится ))
<anderx> а нифига
<anderx> у мня седня натроение хорошее
<anderx> по этому можете друг друга поубивать)
<anderx> уже пожрать нельзя отойти сразу спит умер итд, помоему вы меня переоцениваете)
<tagezi> anderx: отходить нужно поесть, пожрать можно не отходя он компа ))
<anderx> если я буду жрать за компом то получу по хлеборезке отманикюреными когтями)
<tagezi> обреж их )
<tagezi> не гоже мужику ногти маникюрить )
<anderx> да их там и нет почти
<anderx> хм кста мужыка саша зовут и она не довольна)
<anderx> ща получу)
<tagezi> =)
<anderx> и прийду банить тагезю)
<anderx> да она спит я пошутил)
<tagezi> надо брать пример с меня. вот я отучил жену от маникюра, и красителей лица, сам готовлю есть, так что единственное чем могу получить по морде- это неработающим файлом экселя )
<anderx> да она когти не отращивает а штукатурку не кладет я тоже отучил
<tagezi> осталось сковоротки отнять, так на всякий случай )))
<anderx> сказав что пока молодая нафиг те ненадо а буш шпаклевацо потом кожа станет бякой)
<anderx> и утюг
<tagezi> я вот уже два месяца мучаюсь, как найти толпу народа, которая с удовольствием будет заниматься общественно полезной деятельностью?
<anderx> трудно очень трудно
<anderx> затавить эту толпу занимацо деятельностью
<anderx> все сразу скока платят итд)
<anderx> бизнесмены емае)
<tagezi> да не говори
<tagezi> в ЛО появился перец, сделал новый "проект" еженедельные новости, выкатывает по огромной статье каждую неделю
<tagezi> я теперь в переводе вики точно так и останусь на 6 % )
<anderx> я когда в далнете опом был, заепалсо собирать кучу народа со знанием английского, в этоге собрал не кучу а горсточку
<anderx> а всех подряд набирать ваще гон
<anderx> фиг дождешся че отних поковыряют пять минут и пойдут гулять дальше воротя нос
<anderx> я не понимаю как они ваще на работу ходят)
<tagezi> как как, медлено )
<anderx> улитки блин
<tagezi> а когда есть возможность закосить - вообще не ходят )
<anderx> угу
<tagezi> лан, пойд дальше переводить
<tagezi> а то реально: "Если не я, то кто?"
<tagezi> всегда думал что это прикол такой =))
<SergeyIT> а ты не думай... от этого характер портится... будешь, как я ))
<artemz> http://habrahabr.ru/post/236877/ лол
<anderx> а мне пофиг я их не копаю
<artemz> ну забанят какой нибудь ебей и ещё пару магазинов - возможно будет не пофиг
<anderx> ибей я тож не копаю)
<anderx> ваще там зажрались
<kyshtynbai> Не юзал биткоины
<kyshtynbai> поэтому лично меня не волнует.
<kyshtynbai> Проблема в другом - запретят биткоины - за другое возьмутся
<anderx> это я первый сказал)
<kyshtynbai> вот поэтому я против запрета
<anderx> я требую выплату за нарушение патента
<anderx> в биткоинах
<anderx> )
<kyshtynbai> а за них реально щас что-нибудь физическое купить
<kyshtynbai> я имею в виду товар
<anderx> да вроде
<anderx> тока помоему они нифига не окупаются
<anderx> электричества больше сьест чем биткоинов выдаст)
<kyshtynbai> я тоже так думаю
<kyshtynbai> стоят ящщщеги с видюхами и гудять
<kyshtynbai> и жрут киловаты
<kyshtynbai> а в дц не поставишь ибо неформат
<kyshtynbai> куда эту дуру пихать, во сколько юнитов, в 3? Да ещё за БП тебе вломят такую цену.
<kyshtynbai> короче, не нужно.
<tagezi> ни чего, скоро всех очебурахают )
<tagezi> http://biz.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2014/09/15/586044
<kyshtynbai> ping
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<kyshtynbai> странно.
<tagezi> чо странного то? )
<tagezi> он и должен на пинг так отвечать
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> и тебе )
<Witwicky> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Witwicky, Понг.
<Witwicky> o/
<OnkelTem> ping
<ubuntuhelp> OnkelTem, Понг.
<OnkelTem> не дремлет, точно не человек
<OnkelTem> ping
<ubuntuhelp> OnkelTem, Fail!
<OnkelTem> Неумный
<OnkelTem> споке всем
<OnkelTem> ubuntuhelp: и тебе
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-16
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вчера вечером не мог попасть на фриноду. никто не в курсе?
<tektus> Всем привет
<OnkelTem> JohnDoe_71Rus: ни на какую?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не помню, запускал квирк раза 2 за 2 часа и не мог подключиться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут услышал про компрометацию серверов фриноды.
<Hillarion> А что именно говорят?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://exploit.in/modules.php?name=news&file=view&news_id=7376 не знаю насколько ресурс заслуживает доверия
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.playground.ru/blogs/doom/doom_zapustili_na_printere-111210/ вот как надо )
<myordo> ребята можно глепый вопрос по серверу убунту?
<SergeyIT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<myordo> не получается создаь файл по пути /etc/openvpn/server.conf выполняю сd/etc/openvpn  далее touch server.conf не создает его почему то,что не так? или механика не такая?
<|rapidsp|> ошибку какую выдает?
<myordo> touch cannot touch server.conf permission denied
<JohnDoe_71Rus> рутом надо быть что бы писать в /etc
<myordo> ye z xthtp celj
<myordo> ну я через судо пишу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а пароль спрашивает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и еще лучше touch ./server.conf раз уж в папку перешел
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты пароль поменял?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще нет
<tagezi> на фриноде, всмысле.. они тут несолько днец сообщения рассылали, что возможно были украдены файлы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сообщения в личку?
<tagezi> в канал сервера, в блог, в соцсети где есть
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40585
<tagezi> это последнее что я видел )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит считаешь надо менять?
<tagezi> ну, это лучше чем быть забаненым на половине каналов сети, даже если ты ими не пользуешься
<tagezi> хотя дело твоё
<JohnDoe_71Rus> серьезные сакции
<tagezi> вчера несколько нетсплитов было, может просто ддосят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так вспомнить бы где мой старый пароль
<tagezi> чечем тебе старый-то? ты же авторизирован, просто нужно будет поставить новый в авторизацию )
<tagezi> хотя записать стоит )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня 3 или 4 точки входа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так что записать точно стоит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поменял
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фуух как то подключился
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8359770/ вот с такой ошибкой не мог подключится. сегодня тоже.
<Sergey_IT> теперь не выходи
<tagezi> эм.. как это у сервера 2 IP
<tagezi> chat.au.freenode.net и я не помню такого сервака )
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: на тебя объявлена охота
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня их было несколько штук
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прописано. вот не могу найти servers.ini для фриноды
<tagezi> надо будет андрюхе сказать, что бы забанил тебя на всякий случай, месяцев на шеть =)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спасибо
<Sergey_IT> это не адрес, а крик - чат аууу
<tagezi> ))
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: я не знаю, я подключаюсь через chat.freenode.net
<JohnDoe_71Rus> этот конфиг с серверами у меня несколько лет, наверно лет 5 не менялся
<tagezi> он сам переадрисовывает на ближайший
<tagezi> поэтому, иметь конфиг с кучей серваков не вижу смысла
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а они там были изначально, в самом квирке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я еще помню удалял кое что
<tagezi> и да.. порт 8001
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ьтебе злой админ все позакрывал )
<tagezi> ну, нетсплитов сегодня не было вроде, а такая ошибка обычно выскакивает когда фринод ддосят
<tagezi> это, в принципе, всё что я знаю )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот как то прорвался
<tagezi> наши новости сделали https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/LOWN/ru
<tagezi> только они (прексные глубоко в душе люди) сделали их походу только для разрабов... мозг можно сломать, пока это чтиво переведёшь )
<tagezi> решил попробовать зайти ещё раз )))
<tagezi> мы его потеряли =D
<Sergey_IT> ждемс )
<R0ss> а почему канал не в RusNet?
<Sergey_IT> а какая разница?
<tagezi> R0ss: а чо там делать?
<tagezi> их вроде уже даже никто не досит... =)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-17
<vamadir> народ, есть на убунту сервер? как denwer? не хочу ламп ставить, да и virtualhost хочу автоватический
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: тут?
<|rapidsp|> даблин apt обновляется и сразу партиалы начали лететь вручную чистил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: ты или tagezi удивлялись вчера 2 ip ?
<SergeyIT> тагези
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пусть нслукупснет google.com )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вернее host -t A google.com
<tagezi> нслукупснет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: nslookup
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хехе DrWeb LiveCD 900 на убунте 12.04
<tagezi> лан, проснусь перечитаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сладких снов
<tagezi> да не, я только встал
<Alex_Alhimik> #gstreamer
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: по поводу кучи ipшек
<tagezi> ну, да.. и у википедии их навалом
<[Raiden]> Я пришел поофтопить
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> Какое видео лучше? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OgN7fSbgxU
<oles__> [Raiden], а какое ближе к реальному лично твоему восприятию?
<[Raiden]> Мне самсунговское больше понравилось. Немотря на излишнюю теплоту
<oles__> ну не всмысле нравилось а всмысле глаз как видит
<oles__> это же ты снимал?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> это не моё видео.
<oles__> самсунговское както поконтрастнее
<[Raiden]> Но мне интересн оэто сравнение.
<oles__> что смотрится субьективно приятнее
<oles__> но будешь ли ты получать удовольствие осознавая что это не то что в реальности совсем?
<oles__> ну или дальше от нее чем могло бы быть
<[Raiden]> угу, что удивительно, учитывая что там 13мп модуль против 1\2.3 20мп
<oles__> что значит 1\2.3?
<[Raiden]> размер матрицы у сони больше, как в мыльницах.
<[Raiden]> 1/2.3  дюйма
<oles__> дэк потом видимо искусственно кортрастность выкручивают чтоб смотрелось эффектнее
<oles__> ну или еще как обрабатывают
<[Raiden]> ну наверное. С другой стороны, какая разница как, главное что бы глаз радовался.
<[Raiden]> т.к. других мнений нет, ставим + самсунгу )
<[Raiden]> конец оффтопа
<oles__> ну как же так постойте я не согласен
<oles__> это необъективная оценка
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я думал что поконтрастнее - это было восхваление
<oles__> хах
<[Raiden]> А как там у нас у убунтой? В осенней будет юнити некст на qt или ещё нет?
<SergeyIT> со всем плохо
<oles__> а оно щас на чем?
<oles__>  ичто за юнити некст такой
<SergeyIT> на компутере
<[Raiden]> ну, сча на гтк.
<[Raiden]> а некст разрабатывается на qt, когда начали уже и не помню.
<SergeyIT> не,  не плохо - это я пошутил (
<[Raiden]> какой-то ты грустынй шутник.
 * SergeyIT удаляет только что пришедшую рекламу на ТВ от самсунга (за нами следят)
<SergeyIT> интересно, от Сони придет
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> опять ддосят.. вот только наберёться народу.. и на тебе
<artemz> что ддосят?
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40620
<tagezi> опять, обновляйся ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40609 - кде...
<OnkelTem> Где в ktorrent Ctrl-F???
<OnkelTem> Вот бы развидеть Edge of tomorrow
<OnkelTem> так бы еще раз посмотрел...
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-18
<tagezi> утра всем =)
<SergeyIT> раннего )
<artemz> привет
<kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Понг понг понг...
<kyshtynbai> Куль.
<tagezi> чо ты ботю всё мучаешь, а вдруг он есть, а ты его отвлекаешь? ))
<YY_Bozhinsky> ppl. А что ребята, какие русскоязычные /общетематические/ Каналы имеются в нашей Сети? Желательно без ругани/политики и подобного. Благодарю.
<artemz> в нашей - это в какой?
<artemz> блин похоже альфу будут прикрывать
<YY_Bozhinsky> artemz. "Freenode".
<artemz> из русскоязычных на фриноде я знаю только archlinux-ru
<artemz> общетематический ##russia
<artemz> но там везде тихо
<YY_Bozhinsky> artemz, ага, спасибо.
<artemz> на ircline.ru есть #linux, но там с политотой, матами и троллингом)
<YY_Bozhinsky> artemz, :)
<tagezi> YY_Bozhinsky: а чо тут много политики мата и ругани?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, утра )
<tagezi> раннего )
<tagezi> завтра уеду в поход, отдохну наконец... от всех )
<YY_Bozhinsky> tagezi. Ну что ты?! Вероятно, я некорректно выразил свою мысль. Дело все в том, что попимо этого Канала, я нуждался и еще в нескольких, менее специализированных.
<tagezi> на фриноде вроде сидять только опенсорс проекты, остальные все подохли
<only_you> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> only_you, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> хотяяя.. вроде ещё был канал по винде
<tagezi> но они там всем рекомендуют ставить убунту и отправляют сюда )
<YY_Bozhinsky> tagezi, *Каналы, с известной долей оффтопика.
<YY_Bozhinsky> tagezi, :)
<tagezi> на libreoffice есть известная (~95%) оффтопика ))
<tagezi> доля )
<tagezi> у них целых при канала, правда на английском
<tagezi> русский не всчет, он пустой
<YY_Bozhinsky> tagezi, :)
<YY_Bozhinsky> Понятно.
<tagezi> вообще, пока админов нет, можно и тут поофтопить.. только не очень громко =)
<tagezi> а то проснутся, и накажут... хотя..
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: куда дел опять андруху?
<Sergey_IT> не трогал... в лесах поищи )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, он у нас в зоне клещевого экцефалита обитает, не пайду )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: http://fontanka.fi/articles/16740/
<tagezi> эт вообще реально?
<tagezi> 95% КПД
<Sergey_IT> с понедельника холодать начнет
<Sergey_IT> смотря чего кпд, если преобразования в тепло, то может
<tagezi> ну, а какое у тец кпд дывает?
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, что они имеют ввиду (журналюги же)
<tagezi> понятно, что они мусог жгут почти в пыль сдрабив и под кислородом, что бы выгорало всё что можно, пэтому у них и есть проблема с алюминием
<tagezi> но всё равно 50% в воздух должно уходить )
<tagezi> труба же )
<Sergey_IT> преобразоване в электричество не может быть с таким кпд
<Sergey_IT> п трубе теплообменники тоже можно поставить
<tagezi> нужно будет потрести ребят... в поход иду как раз с инженерами которые тут в финке занимаются всякой возобновляемой фигнёй
<Sergey_IT> главное, чтобы они не маньяками были, а то и тебя возобновят )
<tagezi> не возобновят, а то вывести их некому будет ))
<UNIm95> tagezi:  А что за канал о винде? я бы потроллил.
<tagezi> я сусанин на этих выходных, поведу финов в болота ))))
<tagezi> UNIm95: да есть тут, где-то
<tagezi> я не ходил не помню..
<UNIm95> .ощшт №№уштвщцы-кг
<tagezi> !Offtopic
<ubuntuhelp> #ubuntu-ru это канал для поддержки пользователей Ubuntu. Пожалуйста пройдите на #ubuntu-ru-offtopic для разговоров на другие темы. Спасибо.
<UNIm95> tagezi:  там 3 человека
<UNIm95> точнее 2 + бот
<tagezi> на убунту офтопике тоже никого
<tagezi> ну, людям достало что их тролят )
<tagezi> http://www.italovignoli.org/2014/09/rollapp-brings-libreoffice-kindle/
<tagezi> ЛО для андройда
<Sergey_IT> что то ты а либре зациклился, не надоело?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: так ОО почти мерт
<UNIm95> мёртв*
<UNIm95> все разработчики перешли в ЛО
<Sergey_IT> а кроме офиса разве ничего нет?
<UNIm95> Это один из важнейших пакетов.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, русское сообщесто слабое очень.. локализаторов всего 3: я, один раз в пол года появляется и ещё один тоже раз в пол года
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Там ло онлановый
<UNIm95> а это не очень
<tagezi> ну, да.. я согласен
<tagezi> офицыальный порт обещают в начале года
<UNIm95> Главное что бы он не тормозил на андроиде
<tagezi> 6 октября вроде подача заявок на тендер заканчивается, к февралю должны уже тесты начатся
<UNIm95> Какой тендер?
<Sergey_IT> скучное это занятие
<tagezi> UNIm95: на портирование ЛО на андройд
<UNIm95> А причём тут тендер?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, TDF нанимает офицыально разрабов которые будут это делать
<UNIm95> Что бы основных не отвлекать?
<tagezi> потому что сейчас андройд пилит чел в одно жало, в свободное от работы время
<tagezi> да в ЛО практичеки нет оплачиваемых должностей, там единичные, критичные для организации сообщества
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да, скучно, я согласен, и тяжело.. но, блин.. а кто ещё этим будет заниматься если не я?
<tagezi> я блин 2 месяца кричал, вопел.. все только срать могут на то что этого нет, того не хватает, что бы пальцем о палец ударить, хе.. до они потом себе не простят
<UNIm95> tagezi: вернулся на хфце
<UNIm95> кеды не отовы для десктопа =(
<UNIm95> готовы*
<UNIm95> задолбался горяцие клавиши настраивать
<tagezi> я думаю просто у тебя очень странная система ))
<UNIm95> горячие*
<tagezi> я всего 1 настраиваю, вставить, которая в консоли дельфина
<UNIm95> А переключение между рабочими столами? эти баги с Лисицей
<tagezi> но горячих клаишь там дофига, да.. согласен, на какждый пук есть своя клавиша )
<UNIm95> я про менюшку
<tagezi> ну, я не поьзуюсь таким меню, поэтому не знаю
<UNIm95> и шрифты. только с кедами я понял что такое ШГ
<tagezi> я только в виндоусе понял что такое ШГ )
<UNIm95> Ты еще мак без ретины не видел
<tagezi> UNIm95: тебе с райденом нужно пообщатся.. он кучу народу пересадил на кеды, разжовывая и разрыливая их проблемы ))
<tagezi> я то так, погулять вышел, мне удобно, я глубоко и не копаюсь
<tagezi> меня больше начинки интерисуют, чем внешний вид
<UNIm95> В смысле начинки?
<artemz> личинки
<artemz> пригласили на собеседование в mfisoft.ru, надеюсь скоро буду вам интернеты блокировать
<Sergey_IT> заблокируешь - сюда не приходи
<artemz> а куда деваться, допустим если кроме ирц и кремлин.ру ничего не будет  :)
<tagezi> останусь один на канале )
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, меня больше код интерисует.. правда с кде мне надоело сражатся.. они наделали своих либ, которых поназвали как-то через голову
<UNIm95> tagezi: нас 2-е будет.
<tagezi> я пару приложений написал, потом забил, надоело сидеть
<tagezi> UNIm95: что второе?
<Sergey_IT> двое )
<tagezi> а
<UNIm95> Поддержу про либы. Хочешь меленькое приложение с кед поставить, а для нормальной работы надо либ на 300мб тянуть.
<tagezi> да это фигня.. их можно отколупать усли нужно
<tagezi> если*
<UNIm95> Так если отколупаешь приложение не работает
<tagezi> они как прослойка между кути и интерфесом..
<UNIm95> пример для Крусадера: если в системе нет арк то архивы крузадер уже не просмотрит
<tagezi> всё работате, просто нужно заменить классы кде на стандартные
<UNIm95> А то что в системе стоит ашду-кщддук
<tagezi> кто-то на канале заморачивался квин перепилил для крысы
<tagezi> выпилив все зависимости
<UNIm95> Проще компиз припаять
<tagezi> ну, не знаю.. мне классы кде не понравились, названия часто в кутишными вообще не совпадает даже близко, методы поменяны, но выпились можно, просто поменяв на соответствующие методы Qt
<tagezi> и сразу кде из системы пропадёт
<Sergey_IT> так скоро юнити на куте будет
<tagezi> дастявяться только нужны елибы.. а если аккуратно спотреть, что бы прилетало только то что нужно, а не полностью всё подряд, как бланшет советует, то получаеться очень даже компактно и шустро
<tagezi> чото я вообще не по русски уже пишу )
<Sergey_IT> либре русский у тебя уже ))
<tagezi> угу, только LT половину слов не понимает, а у чить его в лом
<tagezi> LT = languagetool
<tagezi> словарь для проверки орфографии
<UNIm95> Ладно. я спать.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-19
<kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Понг.
<kyshtynbai> Красавчек.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эм, можно сделать одновременно вывод make на экран и запись в файл? если передавать поток в файл, экран пуст
<kyshtynbai> make чототам | tee file.txt
<kyshtynbai> как говорит гугль.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спс запишем в блокнотик
<kyshtynbai> но вот у меня с cpanm такая шняга не сработала
<kyshtynbai> файл.тхт оказался пуст
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот еще интересно, сборка андроида сколько метров в файл нафлудит
<kyshtynbai> ну вряд ли гигабайт)
<kyshtynbai> а ты что с этим делать хочешь?
<kyshtynbai> если ошибка так она последяя будет
<kyshtynbai> а если соберётся, то чего там читать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот фиг. ошибка то последняя, а из-за чего она проявилась далеко в прокрутке
<kyshtynbai> ваще запусти в скрине
<kyshtynbai> и не надо фай
<kyshtynbai> л
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скрин у меня вообще прокрутку теряет
<kyshtynbai> стопудов там можно вывод выцепить как то
<kyshtynbai> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14208001/save-screen-program-output-to-a-file
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот даже с mc в скрине неудобно. в консоли чего то отпечаталось, переключаюсь в mc. потом опять ctrl+o и черный экран
<kyshtynbai> You can also use Control-a + H to save loggings into screenlog.n file. One more Control-a + H to turn off.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ух даже кнопочки есть
<kyshtynbai> то ж скрин!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот только эти Control-a + H научиться нажимать
<kyshtynbai> сначала контрол а
<kyshtynbai> потом шифт h
<kyshtynbai> это не одновременно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, а где потом этот screenlog.n искать то
<kyshtynbai> в директории где скрин запустил
<kyshtynbai> ну и всегда можно сжедать find / -type f -name "screenlog.*"
<NoOova> hello
<NoOova> ой
<andrex> NoOova: hi
<serega744> Приветствую. Подскажите как присвоить статический ip адрес pptp туннелю в network manager
<serega744> Приветствую. Подскажите как присвоить статический ip адрес pptp туннелю в network manager
<serega74422> приветствую. подскажите как прописать в ручную ip адрес pptp туннелю в network manager
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<evgenius123> Приветствую всех.
<UNIm95> evgenius123: Ночь.
<evgenius123> Аналогично
<UNIm95> !ask|evgenius123
<ubuntuhelp> evgenius123: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<UNIm95> так как я сейчас спать. и до утра на канале никогоне будет
<evgenius123> Сек пожалуйста
<evgenius123> проблема с видеосистемой. убунту считает что у меня к ноутбуку подключен монитор. неправда это. как переубедить?
<UNIm95> какая видюха,
<UNIm95> ?
<evgenius123> Нвидиа ГеФорс 610м
<evgenius123> проблема после обновления с 12.10 до 14.04
<UNIm95> ух-ё
<UNIm95> ставь чистую ось
<evgenius123> не мешает пока не понадобится дублировать мониторы. из за несуществующего только 800*600.
<evgenius123> к сожалению не могу, я слишком много уже скажем так кастомизировал и поставил
<evgenius123> я поставил убунту как основную ось для работы, игр, серфинга и отдыха.
<UNIm95> директория /home на отдельном разделе?
<evgenius123> ну и обжил так, что переустановка непосильна
<evgenius123> насколько я помню, да, я поместил ее на отдельном
<UNIm95> Кто именно ты кастомизировал?
<UNIm95> Что*
<evgenius123> ну, очень много модулей. для работы. программ. сервисов.
<UNIm95> Точнее
<evgenius123> дурацкой ерунды для красивостей не ставил.
<evgenius123> проблема возникла именно при обновлении
<evgenius123> после вернее
<UNIm95> Будь добр опиши: что именно ты кастомизировал? прог наставил? это не критично. Можно заново залить + настройки юзера все равно останутся целыми в /hom
<evgenius123> если бы я умел зная список установленных пакетов формировать скрипт автомаической установки, да, действительно, никаких проблем. Есть такая возможность?
<UNIm95> Есть. но не помню как это делается
<evgenius123> вот. я только знаю что в синаптике есть формирование скрипта установки, но только того что ты хочешь установить, но не можешь напр из за отсутствия привелегий.
<evgenius123> чтоб к админу потом с ним прийти попросить установить
<UNIm95> А у тебя разве прав админа нет?
<evgenius123> есть. я просто говорю пример использования этой настройки, как мне кажется.
<evgenius123> в общем если б я смог создать скрипт установки того что уже установлено, я бы был самым счастливым человеком на этом диване.
<UNIm95> evgenius123:  погугли как это делается. Это возможно. я спать
<artemz> настал новый день, мы стали на 24 часа ближе к чебурнету
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-20
<only_you> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> only_you, Понг.
<only_you> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> only_you, Есть контакт.
<only_you> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> only_you, Failed!
<only_you> =(
<evgenius123> всем привет
<evgenius123> есть проблема с видеосистемой после обновления 12.10 до 14.04. система видит неизвестный монитор, которого нет
<evgenius123> не мешает пока не понадобится дублировать экраны, реально подключенные.
<evgenius123> из за этого монитора дублирование может проходить только со стандартным 1024*768
<evgenius123> подскажите пжлста что делать
<Tumon> vsem privet
<anna> Привет
<anna> Есть кто живой?
<Witwicky> anna: Привет. Есть.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-21
<Guest54707> Как установить Systemd в ubuntu
<Guest54707> 14.04
<Guest54707> Какой PPA добавить и т.д
<vazadorojniy> Добрый день! Ребят, подскажите, как я могу подмонтировать диски через директорию fstab.d
<vazadorojniy> каков формат этих файлов
<vazadorojniy> делаю, как в fstab нифига не получатся
<UNIm95> !fstab|vazadorojniy
<ubuntuhelp> vazadorojniy: В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<vazadorojniy> повторяю, создаю файл в директории fstab.d формат такой же, как и в в файле fstab, при перезагрузке не монтируется
<vazadorojniy> может права или расширение какое нужно?
<vazadorojniy> нужно это сделать не в самом файле fstab
<vazadorojniy> а в файле /fstab.d/bla
<vazadorojniy> спасибо за помощь
<vazadorojniy> нафиг сюда обратился
<fffggg> Прив
<fffggg> Может ктота помочь
<fffggg> Собрал новый комп, при пуске заглушается блое питания и кулер
<fffggg> Может быть изза того что попало термопаста на power sw??
<fffggg> Включаю комп, он типо стартует и потом вырубается
<fffggg> На зло этот кабель залез под кулер когда собирал и вот теперь комп не включается правильно..
<tagezi> всем привет
<UNIm95> tagezi: хай
<insteren> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.16.3; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 3.17-rc5.
<artemz> скоро презентация девяточки :)
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-14
<parovaya> ало блять
<parovaya> дарова
<parovaya> пацаны
<parovaya> чекаво
<parovaya> ау
<parovaya> поцаны
<parovaya> че
<parovaya> за хуйня
<parovaya> ответте мне
<parovaya> убунтеры
<parovaya> ауауау
<andrex> @deop lector
<lector> andrex: Error: I cowardly refuse to deop myself.  If you really want me deopped, tell me to op you and then deop me yourself.
<andrex> @de +q lector
<lector> andrex: Error: "de" is not a valid command.
<andrex> @mode +q lector
<andrex> @node +q *!*@93.18*
<andrex> @mode +q *!*@93.18*
<andrex> утра все
<andrex> @mode -q+q *!*@93.18* *!*@93.183.1*
<Scrimmer> andrex: доров
<bacek> Доброе утро!
<Leagnus> боброе
<bacek> господа, вопрос, поставил убунту гном на виртуалбокс, разрешение экрана не сменить, разрешение 640х480. в настройках экрана в самой ос в вб это единственное разрешение, которое можно выбрать :( как его поменять, встречался кто нибудь?
<Leagnus> может, видюху такую указал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кажется надо гостевые дополнения установить
<bacek> xrandr показывает единственное разрешение 640х480. видюхи разрешение не указывается в вб, только обьем памяти видюхи, разрешение по дефолту разное обяно, а тут только один режим
<bacek> ставлю, ща посмотрим.
<bacek> помогло, спасибо :)
<andrex> вредный бунтухелп
<Scrimmer> andrex: а artus тут вообще появляется ?
<Scrimmer> artus: ты жив ?
<SergeyIT> утра раннего, рабочего (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обедег уже
<andrex> ubuntuhelp: не ужели мы приплыли)
<andrex> @deop lector
<bacek> товарищи :) и все таки я снова подниму вопрос. как дома так и на работе стоит аппаратный (или фейк) рейд, который я не вижу из под убунты, но прекрасно вижу из под винды. ща поищу инфу по железу компа с работы, по домашнему сказали мне туда лучше не суваться.
<bacek> ..а проблему все равно надо будет решить рано или поздно
<bacek> как определяются диски в линукс? например, есть порты сата 0, 1, 2, 3, в линукс sda sdb sdc определяются согласно номера порта или как то по другому? (sda = 0 port, sdb=1 port и т.д.) я правивльно понял?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кажется не совсем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> давным давно, у меня было 2 диска. и при перезагрузке они менялись местами. sda sdb и система не грузилась
<bacek> а как узнать, с какого жесткого диска в данный момент работает система? видимо что то пошло не так...и у меня определяет 2 диска с ext4 фс
<andrex> и снова сдрасти
<artemz> Привет
<andrex> bacek: grub-probe -t device /
<andrex> bacek: grub-probe -t drive /
<artemz> Бесплатный WiFi в автобусе. Жизнь становится все лучше и лучше
<andrex> dmesg
<artemz> Завтра поеду землю покупать
<artemz> 4 сотки
<SergeyIT> у кремля?
<bacek> андрекс спасибо, давно разобрался. А как писать одресованно кому то? Например как ты мне написал :)
<bacek> а где это, вифи в автобусе?
<artemz> Нет, 20 минут до центра миллионника
<artemz> bacek: автобус Нижний Новгород Кстово
<andrex> bacek: кусок ника таб
<SergeyIT> а зачем покупаешь?
<artemz> Тут типа конкурентная борьба, одни бесплатным кофе угощают, другие вот Wi-Fi делают, третьи по городу возят
<bacek> аа, межгород, там то да, делают. И в поездах тоже. Я уж думал городские автобусы...в москве уж много лет назад заикалисб о халявном вифи в общественном транспорте, а сделали только в метро и то через опу... Ну собственно как всегда, но хоть как то :)
<artemz> SergeyIT: хочу заказать строительство дома там
<artemz> SergeyIT: всего 250 к рублей за участок
<SergeyIT> 4 сотки как-то мало, может подальше и побольше
<artemz> Он стремный, но лучше чем студия 20 метров за те же деньги
<artemz> Точнее студия даже дороже.1.5 млн где-то, участок с домом всего 1.3
<artemz> Газ далеко вот только (
<bacek> artemz, дешевле чем студия? Участок? Ты прям на участке жить будешь? Туда же еще дом надо построить, а если будешь строить сам и для себя, очень захочешь сделать хорошо, а если делать хорошо, дом тебе далеко не в 1 лям встанет :)
<artemz> bacek: деревянный двухэтажный из оцилиндрованного бревна как раз где то 1 лям и стоит
<bacek> artemz, а стоит оно того, деревянный, вообще? Тем более когда строят непонятно кто? Сруб самому надо, бревнышко к бревнышку...хотя че не закажи, of все делают тяп\ляп, главное чтоб смотрелось красиво, не полезешь же внутрь смотреть что там на самом деле...
<artemz> bacek: ну понятно что там будет дофига еще расходов, но они постепенные и не в кредит
<artemz> bacek: мне жить уже сейчас негде, из дома выгоняют. Лучше тяп ляп дом чем снимать квартиру или в ипотеку лезть
<artemz> В ипотеку за 20 метров
<bacek> artemz, у меня знакомый, на работе, строит домик, сам. Уже лет 5, постоянно берет кредиты и отдает, берет и отдает, в доме уже около 5 лямов. Хоть и стоит он, по его словам, на данный момент уже около 13-15, но...он его всю жизнь строит :)
<artemz> bacek: потому и не собираюсь строить сам. У меня даже машины нет
<bacek> хз, если быть в москве то жилье брать в москве, из по подмосквы жесть добираться, или электричка убийственная, или пробки четкие...хорошо что я бомж, снимаю там, где удобно :)
<artemz> Я в нижнем Новгороде, а не в Москве
<bacek> ну ладно, это все, как мнетут сказали, писакомарательство :) поздравляю в любом случае, любой шаг в будущее, это шаг :)
<bacek> я видел. Неадвно слышал, что в нижен верят, что брейк есть не только нижний, но и великий :)))
<artemz> Совсем плохо надеюсь не построят, буду следить ну и с батей если что сруб поправим. У меня бабка живет в вымершей почти деревне в огромном доме который не протопить и ничего, до 80 уже дотянула
<artemz> Я очень рад на самом деле что получилось взять, это очень дешево так близко к центру. Прост никто не знает что там хитрая дорога прямо в центр и ездят в город крюком по пробкам 10  километров
<artemz> Плюс там дача рядом от предков досталась, участок почти граничит с ней
<bacek> :)
<bacek> /[адресс сервера]/[имя ресурса]        /[куда монтируем]  cifs  credentials=/root/.smbclient,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0666,dir_mode=0777,_netdev 0 0
<bacek> ой
<bacek> короче логин пароль там в файле получается. У меня вопрос, а как правильно вводить логин в домене? domain\user, user@domain или еще как то?
<bacek> /servfs/обмен -t cifs '/media/obmen' -o username=admin,password=my_password,utf8 0       0
<bacek> точнее вот строка, о которой спрашивал выше. Как правильно тут пишется домен\пользователь, вместо .pth&
<bacek> вместо юзер*
<bacek> ладно. Всем досвид. Пойду домой
<Scrimmer> bacek: не уходи
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-15
<bacek> боброе удро страна :)
<bacek> и не только :)
<SKonst> парни, как joomla поствить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> инженеры из Xerox PARC придумали нечто не менее эффективное, и при этом реальное и более простое. Компьютерный чип, который сможет уничтожить сам себя по команде, тем самым уничтожая любую хранившуюся на нём информацию. раздолье для вирусо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сначала поставить web сервер + php + mysql потом следовать инструкции установки джумлы
<SKonst> JohnDoe_71Rus, aptitude search joomla ничего не показывает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и не покажет
<SKonst> и как ставить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SKonst: http://joomla.ru/docs/administrator/joomla3-start/1744-skachivanie-i-ustanovka-joomla а погуглить?
<UNIm95> SKonst: тебе же только что рассказали.
<SKonst> софт должен ставиться пакетным манагером ящитаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а джумла не софт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> джумла сайт
<SKonst> чо вдруг?
<andrex> не сайт а cms и нет ее в пакетах потому что, по мнению разрабов нафиг ненужна она в репах)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: а cms не сайт? в котором можно сделать другой сайт
<andrex> неа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в чем отличия?
<bacek> cms это движок для сайта, т.е. Простой путь, что бы сделать сайт не заморачиваясь с php и прочими
<bacek> т.е. "то, на чем сайт работает". вики Content Management System (система управления содержимым) — информационная система или компьютерная программа для обеспечения и организации совместного процесса создания, редактирования и управления контентом.
<bacek> ребяты, надо установить дрова на видло, скачал, ругается. Нашел подобную проблему с подобной проблемой, там парень ответил у тебя не такая версия дров, нужна такая то. Как он это понял, какая там и какая нужна? Ща скину лог с форума и мой
<bacek> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<bacek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416010/
<bacek> пытаюсь поставить просто sh namedriver.run с alt+ctrl+f2
<andrex> а из реп че?
<andrex> или пробуй sgfxi
<andrex> !sgfxi
<ubuntuhelp> Sgfxi — простой скрипт, позволяющий легко устанавливать и обновлять закрытые драйверы видеокарт. На сегодняшний день поддерживаются драйверы ATI fglrx и Nvidia. Установка: cd /usr/local/bin && wget -Nc smxi.org/sgfxi && chmod +x sgfxi && sgfxi -h
<bacek> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<andrex> старые дрова фигово контачат с новыми ведрами
<bacek> метод 1. bacek@bacek:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<bacek> Чтение списков пакетов… Готово
<bacek> Построение дерева зависимостей
<bacek> Чтение информации о состоянии… Готово
<bacek> E: Не удалось найти пакет linux-restricted-modules-generic
<bacek> E: Не удалось найти пакет restricted-manager
<bacek> bacek@bacek:~$ udo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<bacek> Error:  0: couldn't open source file <xorg-driver-fglrx.ui>
<bacek> xorg-driver-fglrx.ui: No such file or director
<bacek> и по 2 методу тоже ошибка
<andrex> читай выше
<andrex> мне сто раз одно и тоже лень повторять)
<bacek> Sgfxi читать или то что старые дрова не ходят по воду с новыми ведрами? :)) а что значит ведро?
<bacek> 2015-09-15 10:51:51 (130 KB/s) - «sgfxi» сохранён [354854/354854]
<bacek> chmod: изменение прав доступа для «sgfxi»: Операция не позволена
<bacek> ладно, пойду погуглю про Sgfxi
<bacek> оно как то не ставиться. /usr/local/bin$ sudo wget -Nc smxi.org/sgfxi && chmod +x sgfxi && sgfxi -h
<bacek>  ищет качает
<bacek>  2015-09-15 10:51:51 (130 KB/s) - «sgfxi» сохранён [354854/354854]
<bacek> chmod: изменение прав доступа для «sgfxi»: Операция не позволена
<bacek>  как быть?
<SmOkE_RU> sudo ?
<andrex> писакамарака
<andrex> )
<andrex> sudo -i
<andrex> все сделал
<andrex> exit
<bacek> я с судо делал все, не хватает прав на изменение\создание.
<andrex> на поседовательность комманд не работает просто судо
<bacek> во, с -i пошло.
<bacek> Понял, буду знать
<bacek> не вышло :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот кто в команде HP домался сидиром обозвать Notebook Upgrade Bay
<bacek> как посмотреть, какие драйвера в данный момент установлены?
<bacek> в проприетарных драйверах пусто, значит не встало? Или оно там может не показываться? (это в программы и обновления смотрю)
<bacek> sudo apt-get install fglrx поставил каталист, дров не показывает в проприетарных, пойду ребутнусь ...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прощай...
<bacek> JohnDoe_71Rus, спасибо за напутствие...что то явно пошло не так...дрова не встали, минус 20% экрана, но пока есть хоть часть, мы будем воевать...
<bacek> bacek@bacek:~$ sudo amdconfig --initial -f
<bacek> amdconfig: No supported adapters detected
<bacek> они меня добьют скоро :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bacek: забей на проприетарщин
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у
<SergeyIT> что у него за видео?
<IchEsseDichAuf> ещё кто сидит на 14.04.03?
<SergeyIT> кто то сидит
<artemz> $ lsb_release -a
<artemz> No LSB modules are available.
<artemz> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<IchEsseDichAuf> какое сейчас там ядро из 3.13 ветки?
<artemz> Description: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<IchEsseDichAuf> (последнее)
<artemz> у меня 3.16.0-48-generic. Сейчас посмотрю что есть из 3.13
<SergeyIT> 3.13.0-63-generic #103-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 14 21:43:30 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<IchEsseDichAuf> отлично
<artemz> linux-image-3.13.0-63-generic
<UNIm95> IchEsseDichAuf: 3.13.0-64-generic
<UNIm95> IchEsseDichAuf: Сейчас на ней сижу
<IchEsseDichAuf> UNIm95: точно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я ручками ставил 3.19 с kernel mainline ppa
<UNIm95> IchEsseDichAuf: Это вопрос или утверждение?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> полет нормальный на 2 машинах
<IchEsseDichAuf> это согласие.
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: Кажись не ванильные ядра не поддерживаются так долго как умолчательное.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну оно самое что ни ест убунту-ванильное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.19.7-vivid/
<IchEsseDichAuf> в общем я сам себе злобный буратино, удалил все лишние пакеты с ядрами. да, а получились вроде все.
<IchEsseDichAuf>  мои действия, на первое время загрузка с другой, старой системы, что есть на машине. скачивание пакета и выковыривание руками его содержимого в /boot. беглая правка grub.cgf и скрещивание пальцев.
<IchEsseDichAuf> взлетит:?
<SKonst> взлетит. если правильно поправишь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну если есть лайвсд то почему бы не chrot как там оно правильно?
<IchEsseDichAuf> лайвсиди нет
<IchEsseDichAuf> что ж рискну
<IchEsseDichAuf> не всё так просто, нужен ещё образ initrd
<Scrimmer> andrex: доров
<andrex> абанент уронил телефон
<SergeyIT> на ногу и сломал ее?
<andrex> дыа))
<andrex> Scrimmer: чаго тебе, вредина?
<Scrimmer> andrex: го в стрелялки по сети
<andrex> ща +b подарю)
<andrex> в честь дня знаний
<SergeyIT> отстрели ему что
<SergeyIT> сегодня день демократии (а что это, никто не знает)
<Scrimmer> andrex: го я создал
<SmOkE_RU> Во что вы там играть соборались =)
<andrex> фз во что он собрался
<andrex> в писюар стрелять походу)
<SmOkE_RU> А то я научил бы вас =)
<andrex> плохому все научить могут)
<SergeyIT> форум проснулся
<|rapidsp|> а он спал? :)
<SergeyIT> ага, в коме
<bacek> я вернулся...грохнулось все нафиг...:)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сколько дней в линукс?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в далеком 99. свой первый комп с ДОС убил на второй день.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> переписав с заботливо сохраненной дискетки config.sys и прочее. не знал что оно в специальном месте должно быть
<bacek> дней...чуть больше недели...
<bacek> мой первый был спектрум, на бейсике, и касетах :) потом скорпион такой же, но уже 256 кб оперативы и с дисководом 5 дюймов...
<UNIm95> bacek:  так сколько дней в линукс?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: чуть больше недели продержался )
<bacek> UNIm95, я ж сказал, чуть больше недели :)
<bacek> не, ну что значит продержался, он и держится
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: я за месяц до реинсталла дожил=)
<UNIm95> bacek я был выпал.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bacek: если карточка относительно старая, 2-3 года. лучше на открытых дровах сидеть. если нет опыта
<UNIm95> А что за карточка?
<bacek> ну и тут бы держался себе дальше, если бы я знал, как вернуть дрова на место. сама ос то не сдохла, терминал при загрузке остался, играйся нехочу, просто дрова на видло сдохли...
<bacek> точнее я их убил :)
<bacek> карта 1950, ща скажу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> radeon
<bacek> [AMD/ATI] RV570 [Radeon X1950 GT] (Secondary) (rev 9a)
<UNIm95> bacek: для них только открытые
<UNIm95> проприетарные дропнуты еще в 2010 или 2011
<bacek> но на сайте производителя лежат дрова, и видел не раз что их ставили...на убунту 8 и 9 :)
<UNIm95> bacek: там ядра 2.6.25, а сейчас 3.13 в лтс и 4 в 15.10
<UNIm95> хоть вторая еще не вышла.
<bacek> проблема, видло, похоже, сильно греется, и отзывы в инете видел, что с открытыми дровами сильно греется видло. экран на пару сек отключается, периодически, и включается обратно, типа ничего не случилось. говорят проприетарными это лечится, судя по тому,
<bacek> что я читал про нее, пока искал дрова и как их прикрутить :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня RV730 нормально греется
<UNIm95> bacek: переключи видюху в энергосбережение.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин, после того как опенсорс вошел в релизы. нету мануала как его ставить
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты про что?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как ему вернуть опенсорсный radeon
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xorg-video-radeon кажется и все что потянет за собой
<bacek> это косяк именно 1950 карточек :) тут беда с охлаждением и перегревом. мне принес ее товарищ, говррит не работает, ну давай, посмотрю. воткнул -- экран мигает так постоянно. разобрал, а там войлок :) почистил, термопасту сменил, заработала нормально. уже давн
<bacek> о забыл, что мигать может, и в ладву на винде играл и в танки...а убунту поставил и началось снова. не часто, крайне не часто, но бесит :) поставлю танчики, если она от xfce мигает, что же там будет
<UNIm95> рверно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: Кажись он.
<UNIm95> его purge в консоли и потом поставить.
<bacek> JohnDoe_71Rus, это что ты написал? команда в терминал? :)
<UNIm95> bacek: ты сейчас с чего сидишь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в терминал sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потом sudo apt-get install  xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<bacek> я сначала все таки сделаю бекап оси и примонтирую папочку хоме на другой диск, а потом буду снова видло пытаться ставить :)
<bacek> в смысле с чего сижу? переустановил ее и сижу с нуловой :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну можешь переустановить. с сохранением home раздела
<UNIm95> ты /home еще не удил?
<UNIm95> убил?
<bacek> я уже переустановил, не зная, как сохранить хом. все искал в в инсталяке пункт как в винде, восстановление и тп, а нету...говорит я установлю туда же, фарматну, ты же не против? ну он меня так просил...я просто не смог ему отказать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bacek: сохранять на этапе когда спрашивает куда ставить. ручная разбивка диска
<bacek> JohnDoe_71Rus, я про нее вот только что как раз и почитал :)) да не страшно, там ничего осбенного не было, на других дисках есть бекапы. только почта за неделю ушла, это плохо
<UNIm95> ух и наломает он еще дров
<UNIm95> /me слушает https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeShS2kxDJ0
<bacek> я не буду ща дрова ломать :)
<SergeyIT> а что делаешь, если не ломаешь? Спросил бы про 1950, тебе бы сразу сказали - нет дров
<bacek> ну...я спрашивал :)
<bacek> я с 10 утра ковыряю :)
<SergeyIT> тип видео я что-то в логах не нашел
<bacek> я теперь уже не могу пролистать вврех :)да ладно, не важно уже.
<UNIm95> bacek: У тебя почтовый клиент на IMAP или POP3?
<bacek> ребята, расскажите лучше, кто нибудь пытался\прикрутил мс веб ап, что бы приложения работали как положено, открылось окно с программой, а не в окне рдп?
<bacek> клиент рор3, imap на корп почте позволить себе слишком сложно, место на диске дорогое
<UNIm95> кажись вся почта грохнута.
<bacek> есть файлик, 1с рдп, например, из под винтды его открываешь и открывается вебапп с мс сервера.
<bacek> да ничего у меня не грохнуто, почта есть в бекапе :)
<bacek> точнее не веб апп, а remoteapp
<bacek> djghjc pfrhsn ^)
<bacek> вопрос закрыт :)
<masters> кто-нибудь пробовал собирать пакеты через apt-build , есть ли прирост в производительности ?
<xubuntu16o> Привет , я новичек в этой системе. Подскажите, это чат или вроди форума?
<andrex> чат
<xubuntu16o> Спасибо!
<andrex> !forum
<ubuntuhelp> Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<andrex> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<xubuntu16o> Ок щас ознакомлюсь
<Sergey_IT> а на 3 буквы зачем новичка? (
<andrex> не на три буквы это не так)
<Sergey_IT> yjxb
<Sergey_IT> ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-16
<andrex> утры
<svetlana> Вот ведь.  Канал ещё и +s, и я забыла сюда зайти.
<andrex> о свету дали)
<andrex> нада снять его наверно)
<andrex> @mode -s
<andrex> ппц проснулся седня как росомаха)
<svetlana> Это что?
<andrex> волосы дыбом)
<andrex> стричься нада значт)
<svetlana> Извини. Я имею в виду, я не знаю, что такое ппц.
<andrex> аа
<andrex> пипец
 * andrex нужно прекращать сокращать и без того непонятные слова)
<svetlana> Оно и без того непонятное. Ты читаешь мысли. :)
<andrex> бывает)
<tagezi> доблое утро
<svetlana> Доброе утро, tagezi.
<andrex> хех у когото утро а у когото обед уже скоро
<svetlana> Приятного аппетита.
<andrex> Спасибки)
<andrex> хм у мну тут вопрос назрел, чем xsn открыть в линухе?
<tagezi> andrex: а чьё это?
<andrex> расширение)
<andrex> мс инфопатч
<andrex> который даж под виду чет фиг найдеш
<svetlana> The XSN is nothing but a cabinet file (.CAB) having the extension renamed to .xsn.
<svetlana> http://linux.die.net/man/1/cabextract
<andrex> кабекстрактор чтоль)
<andrex> попробуем
<bacek> боброе удро :)
<tagezi> bacek: ку
<andrex> раскуку твое куку
<andrex> я остригся
<andrex> теперь на нормального бандита похож
<Gerard_TM> Добрый день!
<Gerard_TM> Прошу прощения, заходит ли на этот канал подьзователь sharikoff?
<andrex> андрюха был когдато)
<andrex> щас фз в московию свалил обратно и больше не появляетсо
<Gerard_TM> Печаль, и в скайпе не появляется :(
<Gerard_TM> Кстати, на что нынче похожа 15.04?
<Gerard_TM> Всё так же Unity?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скачай LiveCD  и глянь
<Gerard_TM> Качать, скорости нет
<Gerard_TM> Ибо GPRS :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://tour.ubuntu.com/en/ тока 14.04
<Gerard_TM> страница весит как дистрибутив LiveCD :)
<Gerard_TM> Спасибо <JohnDoe_71Rus>!
<Gerard_TM> А есть ли ещё возможность вернуть гном?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какой? двушечку не вернуть.
<andrex> @seen sharikoff
<Gerard_TM> ту старую, привычную...
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 12 weeks, 1 day, 11 hours, 33 minutes, and 24 seconds ago: <sharikoff> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> глянь mate
<Gerard_TM> двушечка была?
<Gerard_TM> спасибо andrex
<andrex> есть отдлеьно гигтег-птщьу-вуылещз
<andrex> ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<andrex> либо диском либо пакетом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гигтег-птщьу-вуылещз и этим все сказано :)
<Gerard_TM> Там третий гном уже, да?
<andrex> да
<andrex> лучше всеравно 14.4 брать а не 15)
<Gerard_TM> 14.04 LTE?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 16.4 на подходе уже
<andrex> в ней еще вкорячили системд и ваще куча багов какихто была на тот момент когда щупал
<Gerard_TM> или нет?
<andrex> лст
<andrex> лтс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Gerard_TM: еще и прокачает твой gprs до lte )
<andrex> :D
<Gerard_TM> Упс, точно, лонг тайм саппорт...
<Gerard_TM> О да, на барже где и жипиэрэс роскошь :)
<Gerard_TM> который без костылей не работает :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Gerard_TM: признавайся, твой коммент? http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID3/104749.html#55
<Gerard_TM> ну как основу сервера убунту юзают? стоит ли?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как основу можно и дебиан джеси
<JohnDoe_71Rus> теплая ламповая консолька
<Gerard_TM> JohnDoe_71Rus Ну примерно тот же самы крик души :)
<Gerard_TM> я про комент
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага
<Gerard_TM> я по старинке центик юзаю для небольших сервачков
<Gerard_TM> бубен с годами становится увесистее и много лишнего впиливают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если госконтора то будет просто переходить
<Gerard_TM> последнее что я щупал, если память не отшибло 12.04 это начало Unity помоему
<JohnDoe_71Rus> начало юнити было сразу после 10.04
<bacek> господа, ни кто не в курсе, можно ли к линукс как нибудь прикрутить надстройку для управления сервером hiper-v? т.е., например на вин7, я ставлю обновление и там появляется возможность в стандартных компонентах добавить надстройку hiper-v. а с никс есть какая н
<bacek> ибудь приблуда для подключения к мс серверу гиперв?
<Gerard_TM> эм, тебе нужна оснастка?
<bacek> да
<bacek> http://windowsnotes.ru/virtualization/hyper-v-v-windows-8-1-chast-4/
<bacek> первый скриншот
<bacek> только это в винде. гугля напроч отказывается со мной дружить по этому поводу
<Gerard_TM> увы не знаю, гуглинг не помогает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bacek: https://toster.ru/q/111851
<Gerard_TM> нужна именно оснастка? или просто хочется управление не бегая по рдп и тд и тп
<andrex> бусит мну hyper-v хотя бы тем что форматы образов меняют и нужно конвертить для новой)
<Gerard_TM> bacek: Вэб мордочка подойдёт?
<bacek> управление вм на вин сервере, создание\редактирование вм, подключение к вм
<bacek> Gerard_TM, вебморда?
<Gerard_TM> http://www.blinkov.com/blog/
<Gerard_TM> посмотри, она скудная, но стартануть и потушить серваки можно
<bacek> о как, я и не знал о подобном для гиперв :)
<bacek> ща посмотрим
<Gerard_TM> это костыль, поэтому и не знал
<Gerard_TM> bacek: посмотрел?
<bacek> Gerard_TM, да, не понял как оно должно работать, под вайном далеко не ушло. я пошел в другом направлении
<Gerard_TM> bacek: Нет, она разворачивается на том же Hyper-V хосте
<Gerard_TM> bacek: То есть просто запусти HyperVWeb.exe на машине с ролью Hype-V
<bacek> у :)
<Gerard_TM> А с линуксовой можешь с браузера перейти http://ip_or_name_Hyper-V/
<SergeyIT> утра
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да уже вечер скоро
<bacek> Gerard_TM, 0xc000007b :) некогда прикручивать
<Gerard_TM> bacek: ну, тогда PowerShell и командлеты для Hyper-V, кстати, как вариант, PowerShell Wev Access :)
<Gerard_TM> PowerShell Web Access*
<SergeyIT> tagezi, все в мире относительно
<Scrimmer> andrex: муахах
<Scrimmer> andrex: привет братишка
<Alagos> Привет. Кто-то делал мультизагрузочную флешку с ubuntu + win8 на борту? Чем пользовались для создания?
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<svetlana> Добрый день, Sergey_IT.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и тебе, ворчун ))
<tagezi> svetlana: а ты уже на ногах? )
<tagezi> жесть, когда думаешь про отностительность, голова кружится
<svetlana> Она просто немножко "другая".  Её не очень сложно освоить, но для закрепления требуются регулярные упражнения.  Я некоторое время помнила, но в основном забыла.
<Sergey_IT> да ничего сложного - С=const
<Sergey_IT> и все физ. законы одинаковы для любой инерциальной системы отсчета
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а вот тут с тобой можно поспорить. Возможно мы не знаем что есть какая-то другая система, в которой эти законы не работают )
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, возможно и есть, но мы исходим из того, что знаем... по мне так ТО неверна, но пока другого нет
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-17
<andrex> утры
<tagezi> andrex: обед уже скоро
<tagezi> утры у него, понемаешьли )
<andrex> фу таким быть)
<andrex> утры портит тут
<tagezi> проспал на работу и радуешься? ))
<andrex> а мне можно
<tagezi> угу, а потом бакс с евро туа сюда летают ))
<andrex> а вот нефиг нефтью тусовать)
<andrex> воть
<andrex> кста нифига падает по тихоньку просто как бы в раскачку все больше и больше амплитуда) скоро будет 0.1 - 10000 и все крантец сразу
<andrex> бум за еду работать)
<tagezi> 20% падение взлёт -торги останавливают, вроде.. так что не будет такого
<tagezi> а и так работаем за едё
<tagezi> еду*
<andrex> ну з как там у вас но у мну норм пока
<andrex> фз
<svetlana> доброго времени суток всем
<andrex> и тебе не хворать)
<tagezi> о..
<tagezi> svetlana: вечера ))
<andrex> капец у мну слух, или все глухие кругом, моник китайский привезли, а он пишит и никто кроме меня не соышит
<andrex> гребаные декспы
<tagezi> andrex: высокие слышишь.. бывает.. говорят старики сучше слышат низкие, а дети высокие ))))
<andrex> а ну я же ребятенок)
<andrex> 25 лет как в детсад хожу
<andrex> мне сказали значит у тя слух ультразвукавой какойто)
<andrex> буду как собака на свисток реагировать
<tagezi> andrex: иди в женскую консультацию, будешь там узи делать ))))
<andrex> хммм
<andrex> нада)
<tagezi> утра всем
<bacek> доброе
<bacek> кажется
<andrex> tagezi: как так то, тока обед был уже утра, что там у тебя за страна такая с неправильным временем суток
<tagezi> andrex: когда встал, тогда и утро )
<andrex> tagezi: ну тогда и с новым гожом еще тя)
<UNIm951> Охренеть. Начал ловить панику ядра на 2-й машине с 14,04
<UNIm951> Причем и там и там ядро 3.13.0-64-generic но в одном случае 64 бита в другом 63
<UNIm951> *32
<tagezi> может диск летит?
<UNIm95> 2 разные машины
<tagezi> на обеих )
<UNIm95> Один производства 2006 года, другой ноут 2011
<UNIm95> tagezi: при ядре 3.13.0-63-generic аптайм спокойно за неделю переваливает.
<UNIm95> а так несколько часов.
<bacek> приложения из под вайн не работают с сетью (pingplotter, lanspy), типа нет сети, н видят, как лечить?
<bacek> при чем радмин и танки норм работают (правда танки сдохли на стадии запуска...а вы говорите опен-дрова :(), а эти двое сети не видят. как жить дальше?
<bacek> мда. здравствуй вм...
<bacek> судя по 1й странице яндекса, никто так и не смог :)
<andrex> танки зло
<bacek> так они совсем не работают у меня. дома запускаются, с графикой вырви глаз, все работает, но не работает wasd для управления. при чем в чат wasd пишется. а тут, на работе, они вообще еле еле душа в теле, дальше начального экрана не ушел, вырубил и все, в лемингов
<bacek>  играю...хотя на винде, со всеми ее глюками и тормозами с норм графикой нармально катаюсь...
<bacek> запустил ланспай с вм и норм видит сеть, из под вайна не видит...хотя в вайне вроде нет настроек сети, берет ту сеть, которая идет в оси...
<bacek> andrex, а почему танки зло? :)
<bacek> иногда голова начинает взрываться, нужен отдых, расслабляет очередной воин и другие чумачечие медальки :)
<tagezi> bacek: потому что танки зло
<tagezi> bacek: раслабляйся читая
<tagezi> учебник математики )
<tagezi> или информатики, тоже полезно... или чего ещё по вкусу.. впринципе любой учебник вставляет мозг на место
<tagezi> эх.. бывало замарочат на работе, придёшь домой, нальёшь кружечку чаю, как развалишься на полу с учебниками и старыми конспектами
<tagezi> так и проспишь до утра :D
<Alagos> bacek: как это нет настроен сети в VirtualBox? Создай машину, зайди в Network и будет там тебе хоть Nat, хоть Bridge. Да и другие варианты там тоже есть.
<Alagos> настроек*
<tagezi> Alagos: ты читаешь сообщения перед тем как комментировать, или тебе главное комент оставить? )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оставить свой след
<tagezi> угу, как собачка, подошёк углу...
<tagezi> л*
<Alagos> Блин, wine
<bacek> Alagos, я говорил про вайн. но под вайн ен работают приложения виндовые для работы с сетью, не понятно почему, поэтому приходится грузить вм и пользоваться ими там
<Alagos> bacek: я уже понял) То я просто не выспался
<tagezi> bacek: да он уже осознал (почти) что балбес ))
<bacek> :)))
<Alagos> tagezi: воу-воу, полехше
<tagezi> а я и не налегаю :))
<tagezi> чот, ктобы за еня написал письма, а?
<tagezi> так достало их сочинять
 * tagezi чувствует себя секретаршей
<Alagos> Это карма
<tagezi> можно даже по русски, я сам потом переведу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: тут на хабре проскакивала система расслок и ответов )
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: сомневаюсь что оно мне поможет. На мои письма обычно никто не отвечает, а если отвечает, то обычно "Вау, оно существует, а даже не знал"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: смысл в том что оно генерит письма и ответы по шаблону и алгоритмам
<tagezi> да последний год получил один вменяемый ответ... теперь готов уважать человека до конца жизни, не поленился, изучил вопрос и отписал, пусть и через неделю
<tagezi> почти
<bacek> а что за письма?
<bacek> и главное зачем :)
<Alagos> Жалобы?
<tagezi> bacek: в рассылку с вопросами, что делать с дорогами и идиотами
<tagezi> =))
<andrex> убивать
<andrex> очевидно же
<andrex> и закатывать в дороги
<JohnDoe_71Rus> закатать идиотов в дороги
<tagezi> сейчас откопал дубликаты ID в хелпе, а по идее их там не должно быть вообще, все ID должны быть уникальны, а их там просто немерено, вот сочиняю вопрос, так что бы мне ответ дали
<bacek> а есть под линукс бесплатный хелдеск\сервисдеск вменяемый? :)
<bacek> под винду все более менее приятно платно и запросы там не хилые, чаще всего
<tagezi> bacek: зачем тебе?
<bacek> и вопрос еще. есть ли возможность в виртуалбокс закрыть окно с ос, что бы сама ос продолжала работать? или надо просто отказаться от вб и использовать другой сервер вм?
<tagezi> берёшь учебник и изучаешь матчасть
<bacek> tagezi, что бы в удобной форме планировать свои дела, я постоянно что то забываю. а так сделал заявку\пользователь сделал заявку, и ничего не забудешь. не сочинять же ее самому :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bacek: можно запускать ос из консоли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и коннектится к оси по rdp например
<bacek> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на сайте бокса есть мануал
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты предлагаешь ему прочитать мануал на 500 листов на английском? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<bacek> tagezi, да, это будет сложно :))
<tagezi> не, он офигенный, там реально что есть поситать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> man virtualbox
<tagezi> я читал, знаю что говорю ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: когда ковырял загрузку с флешки ниасилил это сделать с коробкой. пришлось на вмваре
<tagezi> ну, каробка не идеальна.. кроме того, там нужно расширение устанавливать именно той версии которой ВБ, иначе оно не запашет
<tagezi> потом вставляешь флешку, говоришь коробке чтобы она её схавала, и флешка видна только в коробке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: не так все просто. там надо создать файл пустого диска и привязать его к флешке. только после этого с этой флешки можно будет попробовать грузануть систему
<bacek> можно сделать "эталонную ос", которую потом ставить на машины? т.е. мне надо поставить на несколько машин ксубунту, на которой должно по дефолту стоять определенное по, которое не идет в чистой, сразу чтоб были монтированны сетевые диски и принтеры.
<bacek> или ставить дефолтную и настраивать каждую по отдельности?
<andrex> ltsp
<bacek> :) пошел гуглить :)
<andrex> !ltsp
<ubuntuhelp> LTSP — проект сервера терминалов для Linux. Он позволяет подключение тонких клиентов к Linux серверам. См. главу 3 !edubuntuhandbook - http://www.ltsp.org/ - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<andrex> bacek: это было не тебе)
<SergeyIT> а у тебя сколько машин?
<andrex> хотяя по твоему вопросу тоже может пригодится)
<bacek> машин много, но для начала буду переводить только манагеров, т.к. там нет специфичного по, их 7
<andrex> но есть возможность одновременно работать с несколькими компами с одного
<andrex> не помню как эта фигня зовется
<bacek> аа, не, терминал не надо, нормальные компы, которые тянут все. терминальный сервер на винде и так загружен
<andrex> можно вобщем разом установить и настроить несколько машин
<bacek> andrex, bootip с последующим инсталом оси из нужного места?
<andrex> фз не помню и ваще чет я простыл)
<andrex> впервые за 5ть лет)
<bacek> andrex, это не надо :) на машинах же есть ос уже, если оно будет накатываться поверх, без спросу, при загрузке машины, может стать необычайно пакостно на душе :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно клонировать. потом толко ssh ключи пересоздать и еще чего то
<bacek> JohnDoe_71Rus, как клонировать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> драйв ту драйв
<JohnDoe_71Rus> clonezilla
<bacek> Некая организация решила развернуть у себя терминальный сервер и кучу терминальных клиентов. Без всяких предварительных вычислений, без тестов и видимо без мозгов кем-то были закуплены HP-шные терминалы нескольких видов.
<bacek> уже с самого начала веселит, я все таки дочитаю :)))
<UNIm95> bacek:  PXE + LDAP в помощь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bacek: http://habrahabr.ru/post/265755/ буквально на днях пролетало
<bacek> JohnDoe_71Rus, спс, почитаю.
<bacek> JohnDoe_71Rus, осле одного года под Windows, наше руководство решило все ноутбуки перевести на Xubuntu 14.04, чтобы разрешить эти сложности. Был подготовлен образ, настроенный под конкретную модель ноутбуков, что у нас использовалась, и со всеми необходимыми программ
<bacek> ами. Накатил и работай.
<bacek> вот про это я и спрашивал :)
<tagezi> bacek: в справке на убунту.ру есть страница как создаь свою балгенос
<tagezi> ээ.. всмысле свою сборку убунты :)
<tagezi> так что да.. гугли
<bacek> а Puppet прикольная штука :)
<bacek> тут много всего прикольного и нужного вообще...может через пару-тройку лет начну в этом ориентироваться и уметь пользоваться :)
<tagezi> bacek: не стоит беспокоиться по поводу этого, не начнёшь ))
<bacek> tagezi, ну почему же, поставленные задачи я уже буду выполнять, хотя бы знать как и чем. в винде тоже порой приходится разбираться с новыми продуктами, но в целом, за 10+ лет с ней, у меня не возникает вопросов.
<tagezi> ну, у меня за последние 10+ лет есть только один вопрос по винде "нахрена она нужна?" ))
<bacek> решение любой проблемы, которая может возникунть у пользователя, на винде, у меня занимает пару мин. решение любого вопроса, который у меня появляется тут, уходит от полу-часа и больше. плюс когда я о чем то читаю, что то не ясно, пошел погуглить что не яс
<bacek> но, а там снова...как котенок :(
<tagezi> а вот с линухом я досих пор гуглю каждый день
<bacek> tagezi, потому что она проще. она распиарена. ее учат с малых лет. ребенок идет в школу, его уже там учат работать в винде, и т.д. и т.п.
<bacek> tagezi, :)))))
<tagezi> потому что  запомнить все возможности, все варианты и случаи когда как лучше, проще надёжнее, это помоему не подсилу никому, можно сделать для себя пару тройку хитростей, зазубрить их, но не всё
<tagezi> bacek: самое главное это консоли не бояться, в ней ты бог, а те кто мышкой водит по экрану, хомячки.. и не потому что консоль это кулхацкерская штука, а потому что она реально проработана
<bacek> tagezi, в винде, хр\7, одни и те же баги, одни и те же программы, одни и те же настройки на протяжении многих лет, потому решение проблем там даже думать давно уже не дает, все на автомате. при чем не в одной сети. сети могу отличаться, а софт один. и в никсах так
<bacek> же будет через нное кол-во лет...а консоли я не боюсь, я ее просто не умею :)))
<tagezi> bacek: http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/
<tagezi> bacek: но сначала нужно выучить одну команду
<tagezi> man
<bacek> tagezi, :)))
<tagezi> вообще-то я не шучу.. когда нет сети, это самый лучший способ найти инфу.. конечно если ты по дурости не снёс все маны
<bacek> в смысле все? что значит нет сети? ifconfig тоже можно снести? :)
<bacek> я пока нуачился только как убить дрова на видло :)))
<UNIm95> bacek: никогда, ЗАПОМНИ ЧТО Б ТЕБЯ, не делай rm -rf /*
<bacek> UNIm95, это надо скопировать и вставить в консоль? :))))
<UNIm95> bacek:  да. От рута
<UNIm95> Эта команда просто удалит все.
<tagezi> ну, есть много способов сделать тоже самое =)
<tagezi> этой весной себе диск нулями затёр... случайно )))
<bacek> винда давно защитила себя от format c:, а тут нет защиты? просто тупо взял и потер файловую систему? :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: агась. К примеру dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<UNIm95> bacek: Это не форматирование. Это нормальное удаление.
<tagezi> вовово, я буковки перепутал )
<tagezi> bacek: от идиота не защититься
<bacek> в винде тоже можно прописать удаление, но она не даст :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: именно поэтому разделы должны идти так: swap, /, что-то неважное, /home
<tagezi> винда многое что не даст... свобода накладывает обязательства )
<UNIm95> bacek: лучше когда это делают девчёнки.
<bacek> tagezi, по началу, когда винда только строилась, она разрешала себя форматировать, удалять и прочее :)она и ща начнет себя удалять, до первого рионли файла или файла, который в данный момент открыт
<tagezi> bacek: рута не зря называют бог системы, ты можешь сделать всё что угодно с ней
<tagezi> ну, если сможешь )))
<bacek> вопрос. есть терминальный сервре, на винде, на нем 7.7. принтер hp 1320, подключил к своему компу принтер, зашел в 1с, он пробросился на тс, печатаю, печатает. но есть косяк, который не могу понять от куда растет. если печатать с на этот принтер с сервера, т.е. он
<bacek> там установлен, так же как и проброшеный из под винды, печатает нормально, если печатать с проброшеного с убунты, делает такой же отступ как с винды, от верха листа, но "съедает" где то полторы строки, в итоге первая строка не печатается, печатается полов
<bacek> ина второй строки и далее нормально
<bacek> ишу может настройки принтера где то есть что бы сделать отсуп или еще чего, не могу найти. в 1с параметры страницы тоже не дают результата. где копать, есть мысли? :)
<bacek> могу куда нибудь скинуть скан, если я, писакамарака, написал много букв зря :)
<UNIm95> bacek:  а pdf  с убунты печатает нормально?
<tagezi> bacek: кстати http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/ru/views/linux/libraryview.jsp
<tagezi> тоже не плохие стать )
 * tagezi накидает ему на 10 лет в перёд, чтобы в танчики играться небыло времени )
<bacek> я и так в танчики уже не играюсь. и в ладву. я именно из за игр затормозил переход и освоение линукс года на полтора. потом пришлось плюнуть на игры. развитие важнее...библиотека конечно хорошо, но мне сложно там что то найти :) ща попробую установить вирту
<bacek> альный пдф принтер, пойму как, установлю и скажу результат :)
<tagezi> а н что разнве не по умолчанит установлен?
<bacek> нет, по умолчанию в принетрах пусто. установил CUPS-PDF, в принтерах он есть, по рдп мапается, но куда он печатает не ясно. точнее сохраняет. как через рдп так и локально, послал на него на печать, на печать ушло, а что дальше хз, молчит :) обычно предлогает, куд
<bacek> а сохранить...
<bacek> в очереди печати тоде ничего нет. молча куда то сохраняет
<bacek> нашел, все в хом\пдф
<bacek> и ответ, в пдф сохраняет нормально, ничего не обрезает
<tagezi> :)
<bacek> че лыбишься :)) где искать косяк? мб проблема с дровами принтера?он сам их ставит, у меня ничего не спрашивает...
<andrex> вечера ваще
<tagezi> bacek: не понял что тебя не устраивает, онже печатает
<bacek> на сайте производителя под никс дров нет, только винды. ща скажу че не устраивает
<bacek> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B87NR9THwocVbk5vNlRiRVp4aXV0NTNicWd3MDhmZzZoWUpn/view?usp=sharing
<bacek> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B87NR9THwocVUmRYb3NJdl90VW44R1A5MDR2ZlgzX2poaUp3/view?usp=sharing
<bacek> тот который искаляканый, это нормальный вариант, который печатает с винды, тот который обрезанный, это соответсвенно который напечатал убунтовский принтер через терминал (remmina)
<bacek> т.е. при печати он съедает куда то 2 строки, каких либо настроек я не нашел, что бы сказать ему, что бы он не кушал лишнего
<tagezi> принтер какой?
<tagezi> bacek:
<bacek> hp laserjet 1320n
<bacek> в основном они, другие не пробовал пока, да и пока не нужно. эта обрезанная печать, почти завершающий шаг на пути влепления манагерам ubuntu :)
<tagezi> bacek: драйвер какой?
<tagezi> блин, ну иы и соображать )))) подумай заодно какая система, и откуда ставил ))))
<bacek> я пробовал hplip и AppSocket/HP JetDirect (варианты, что выдает при установке принтера) с обоими результат одинаковый
<tagezi> bacek: http://linuxforum.ru/post/418170 читал?
<bacek> xubuntu (Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS)
<bacek> нет, не читал, 1018, это такое маленькое древнее чудовище, которое и под виндой то работает с таким трескомЮ что плакать хочешься :)
<bacek> там суть что у него оно вообще сложно установить, как у меня с моей видюхой, древность. у меня же он нормально устанавливается, просто срезает кусок текста, и только с 1с
<tagezi> bacek: добавь пустую строку сверху страницы ))))
<tagezi> мененджеры будут возмущаться, скажешь что 1С вшило выравнивание по центру по высоте, но криво как всегда )))
<tagezi> bacek: http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=130852
<tagezi> читал?
<bacek> они могут печатать и с принтера, который установлен локально на рдп сервере, с него же нормально все. просто хочу разобраться с вопросом, ибо не все принтеры я могу установить на сервере, кто то может в командировке или дома примапать свой принтер, к кот
<bacek> орому нет дров на серваке
<tagezi> а ты порты жувачкой залепи, чтобы не хотелось дома принтера подключать ))))
<tagezi> походу это проблема именно с 1С
<andrex> я ваще самсунги стал брать и все, с ними пока проблем небыло воще
<andrex> самыые корявые канон из всех что встречался)
<tagezi> andrex: ты предлагаешь человеку парк принтеров менять? )
<andrex> да)
<andrex> сломаись
<andrex> неподдерживаются более
<andrex> все)
<bacek> tagezi, вот, это уже интересно, пойду ковырять гутепринт.
<bacek> эм
<tagezi> я вообще-то ещё ниже 3 ссылки не спустился, а он не читал ни одной
<andrex> вово)
<bacek> господа, самсунги шлак, при чем полный, есть подозрение, что износ зашивается производителем. есть 3 мфу, купленные в разное время, самсунги, разные, у всех сдохла мама. через год +\-. у всех. только после третьего та фирма поняла, что такое брать нельзя
<andrex> несколько самсунгов стоит еще с года 2005 и ниче пашут
<bacek> tagezi, видимо я не так искал, или не то :)
<andrex> еще epson fx 1050 тоже пашет)
<andrex> вот ксерокс и некотрые каноны и 1 хп здохли
<andrex> прошивка накрылась и все
<andrex> даже грят прошить не могут
<andrex> а менять запчасти на них себе дороже особенно ксерок корявый у которого даже катриджи стоили как он сам
<tagezi> ненавижу 1С
<andrex> пральна ненавидиш)
<bacek> не так давно общался с мастером, по поводу оборудования, что есть сейчас, расходок, износа расходок (валики фигалики и тп), они затрудняются ответить. сказали только 1320 с рук (это я и так знал) или HP LaserJet Pro 400 Printer M401n и производные. остальное все сыпется ка
<bacek> к хз что, ибо износ заложен производителем, ибо не выгодно делать принтеры, на которых нельзя в будущем навариться на расходках
<tagezi> вообще уродсво полное, нахрена его на рабочие места ставят.. проще написать самому базу
<bacek> ненавижу 1с...а что делать? 1с есть и от нее никуда не денешься...
<andrex> у нас в бухгалтерии уже начала кричать что нада больше оперативки)
<tagezi> 1С нет, есть куча програм под никс запиленых в пакет подвинду, а теперь этот пакет через кастыли переписен под Линь
<andrex> хотя 2 гига стоит)
<bacek> ага, пользователь, напишет, ща. а потом каждый отчетный период и между ними, когда по 5 раз отчетные формы меняет налоговая, ты будешь подгонять это уг постоянно, да? пусть занимаются этим другие
<tagezi> bacek: это изначально афера
<tagezi> просто тупое разводилово
<bacek> tagezi, я в курсе. и по поводу 1с и по поводу принтеров :)
<bacek> туту еще косяк в чем, 7.7 оно так старо...его и на 2008 сервак было прикрутить большая работа, и как оно там работает не ясно, но работает :) 8.2+ уже нормально крутится даже на линухах и не кашляет. она просто слишком старенькая еще, 7.7. ладно, пойду ковырять драй
<bacek> вер...
<tagezi> http://1c-pro.ru/threads/chastichno-resheno-8-3-linux-pechat.51027/page-2#post-325151
<tagezi> читай тред, проблема в 1С, пиши им багрепорт.. или в поддержку
<tagezi> по поводу форм в налоговую.. сделай шаблоны в ODF и не парься
<tagezi> и потом, даже если на html их писать под qt4, это тоже переделать шаблон минут 10, максимум, расказывая анегдоты менедрам и попивая чай
<bacek> 7.7 уже никем давно не поддерживается, ответ один, переходите на 8. цена перехода всех баз 2+ккк. я понимаю, что проблема в 1с, но, как написано выше, с этим как то справились с CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.7 (Нужно чтобы у принтеров был драйвер HP LaserJet 1320 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.7
<bacek> Тут важен Gutenprint. Без него получается такая фигя как у вас... )
<bacek> теперь остается понять что это такое и с чем его едят :)
<tagezi> bacek: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gutenprint
<tagezi> читал? )
<tagezi> английская версия лучше, кстати
<bacek> поздно. уже почти 6, домой пойду, завтра буду доковыривать...
<andrex> поздно это не 6ть
<andrex> поздно это 5ть
<andrex> утра
<tagezi> он ещё не понял почему Линуксойды красноглазики )))
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> ничего, 10 + лет ему точно должно хватить )))
<andrex> поздно ложиться спать)
<bacek> у нас убрали кругосуточную охрану с офиса, теперь в 18 закрывают и все, все домой. а раньше и такая практика была :) правда только когда принимал компанию, тут такая жесть была, вспоминать хохотно :)
<tagezi> чорт у меня опять if не работает, выдаёт в выхлоп какойто мусор
<tagezi> bacek: удалёный доступ )
<tagezi> только начальнику не говори, а поболеть не даст )
<tagezi> ненавижу башь, чуть что по серьёзнее так сразу отваливается
<bacek> tagezi, угу, ща. у меня свадьба через месяц, удаленный доступ? у меня проблемы не до такой степени, что бы еще и по удаленке ковырять. я и так с 10 до 18 не вылезаю с этой осью и вообще никсами. хорошо было на винде, пришел на работу, танчики включил, пару боев сыг
<bacek> рал и...уже домой пора. сам себе головную боль устроил. все к лучшему, все к лучшему...
<tagezi> =)))
<bacek> :) не нравится баш, читай ithappens или как то так :))
<tagezi> Линукс не для слабоков, подумаешь через месяц свадьба )))
<tagezi> bacek: да я сам себе гемор устроил, на си давнобы уже всё написал.. нет, блин, само развитие и всё такое
<tagezi> правда я занеделю греп прокачал, наверно чмогу отгрепать что угодно )))))
<bacek> tagezi, ну...я с программированием еще лет 10 назад завязал, а то ходил как наркоман, но суть та же :))
<tagezi> у меня мать инженер программист, я первую ьазу за женьги в 16 лет написал, так что.. карма у меня такая, материться и писать
<tagezi> базу за деньги*
<bacek> первую базу разве не все писали в аксцесс? :))) там и ща, играя в конструктор, конструируют великие вещи :) только ща требования выше, слишком много внешнего надо подключать, я давно им не пользовался, думаю там все давно реализовали :)
<bacek> все, ушел, всем счастья, удачи, любви
<andrex> в ацесе ток в техникуме заставляли писать)
<andrex> ЗАСТАВЛЯЛИ
<andrex> гады
<bacek> у меня есть скорая помощь (обслуживаю фирму по атсорсингу), им недавно втюхали продукт на аксес, я посмотрел, поржал, рассказал им...им не понравилось, то что я рассказал (что это работа ученика школника и цена этому не 13к, а 300р) :)))
<tagezi> хорошо что он ушёл, он бы офигел если бы узнал что я писал на асм )
<andrex> в итоге я ацесс тока вижу иногда значек и название)
<bacek> tagezi, то что ты болен чем то странным я давно заметил, я тебе не удивляюсь :)
<tagezi> 4 минуты седьмого )
<andrex> также как паскаль и кубейсик
<bacek> да пришли тут принтер домой купить попросили, задержался...все удач. ушел :))
<tagezi> у меня жена привыкла к екселю.. и тут в универе им по информатике зачем-то дают.. так почти по счлёз, она не понимает зачем нужны ключи, почему нельзя объединить ячейки в столбцах )))
<tagezi> наверное пару дней в неё вбивал что таблицы в аксесе не тоже самое что таблицы в эксель
<andrex> ну в некторых и в бивать ниче не надо, они даже если не поймут то всеравно не сознаются, а если четто не понятно, это наоборот хорошо, когда спрашивают об этом
<andrex> значит человек думает пытается)
<tagezi> она не спрашивала, она истерила )))
<andrex> ну всеравно
<tagezi> она себя в Экселе как рыба в воде чувствует, а тут таблицы и не работают ))))
<andrex> кто то тупо злобно материт всех прос ебя и пыхтя пытается осилить)
<tagezi> угу, это как я с башем )))
<tagezi> с какого хрена не работает, вообще не понимаю.. по шагам, всё пашет, в кучку складываю - нет
<andrex> либо опять строку попутал либо там чето лишнее)
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<andrex> не мне ваще все это бесполезно щас
<andrex> я с температурой)
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12438632/
<tagezi> я как-будто нет.. я после похода вернулся - сопли, голова, температура
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> а я придурок просто
<andrex> забыл кофту
<andrex> и в одной кожанке легкой утром попер домой
<andrex> а там морозище
<SergeyIT> сочувствую, туристы
<andrex> ппц ужастик по перевалу дятлова сняли, а я не знал)
<tagezi> andrex: фигня полная
<andrex> а я посмотрю
<andrex> всеравно хуже не будет
<tagezi> да не очем вообще фильм
<andrex> интересно посмотреьб че там америкосы на фантазировали)
<andrex> главное не начать материться в чатик
<andrex> вот человек пицу как сильно не любит ижно ник создал)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: мут себе повесь. Точно начнешь
<andrex> не умею)
<tagezi> andrex: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WdBgqZ4ZbY
<andrex> потом гляну)
<tagezi> хаха.. я гений, я его победил )))
<andrex> и?
<tagezi> теперь у меня куча полезного мусара ))
<tagezi> вместо ифов использовал case
<tagezi> и этот глюк исчез
<Scrimmer> andrex: доров
<Infra_HDC> алгоритмизаторам доброго времени суток
<tagezi> Infra_HDC: это ты на кого наехал? ))
<tagezi> andrex: он чо больше 2 часов идёт?
<tagezi> неужели я столько времени потратьл на такой идиотский фильм о_О
<UNIm95> tagezi: какой?
<Infra_HDC> tagezi, патчил LO ?
<tagezi> UNIm95: да он перевал дятлова американский смотрит.. там одна тётка фанатеет психологией, учится на психолога, и местает об остарых ощущениях
<tagezi> Infra_HDC: уже да )
<Infra_HDC> ))
<tagezi> UNIm95: короче она собирает команду мужиков и чапает на этот перевал.. ну там вся байда про Россию, и потом оказываеться что там эксперименты делали и какаято дыра из которой выходят чудовища, и эти чудики загоняют тётку и мужика в эту дырку
<tagezi> они перемещаются в 50-ые годы и становятся этими чудиками...
<UNIm95> tagezi: офигительная история.
<UNIm95> Видимо и фильм такой
<tagezi> смысла никакого ваще... горы так себе.. малобюджетный хреновый фильмец
<UNIm95> </злобный сарказм>
<tagezi> андрюха наверное на 5 минуте уснул от этого фильма ужасов, потому и не отвечает =)))
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=42979
<tagezi> красношапка косолапы
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-18
<andrex> tagezi: фз скока идет по иптв и да уснул)
<andrex> утра
<tagezi> andrex: ))
<tagezi> утра всем
<bacek> боброе удро!
<tagezi> доброе
<SmOkE_RU> Утра
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: утра
<artemz> Утра
<artemz> Еду на работу. Попрошайки достали жесть
<artemz> Подайте на операцию бла бла бла
<artemz> Хорошо что сдержался и не послал
<bacek> эм
<bacek> привет
<artemz> Привет
<bacek> они прям пристают к тебе как цигане? обычно они просто стоят с картоночкой и никого не трогают. ты где живешь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bacek: еще бухтят "подайте" когда мимо проходишь
<artemz> Как цыгане, только русские
<artemz> В Нижнем Новгороде
<bacek> ах да, точно :) значит у вас другие попрошайки, не такие как у нас :) наши смирно стоят, как правило. а прям попрошайничают обычно алкашики...или накроманы, или хз кто они, но выглядят обычно как алкашики
<artemz> Почему я им должен продавать на операции когда я уже все деньги на налоги потратил. Пусть теперь эти деньги у чиновников выпрашивают
<artemz> Подавать
<bacek> а почему ты им вообще должен что то давать? у меня обычно ответ один, иди работай :)
<tagezi> так, более насущный вопрос чем попрошайки и более относящийся к теме канала
<artemz> Просто пытаюсь понять как они сами это оправдывают и почему считают что я им должен
<artemz> Ладно, закрыли тему)
<tagezi> как сделать на баше в нижний регистр слово
<tagezi> например, BESSELK долно быть первая буква заглавная, последуюшие строчные
<tagezi> BIN2DEC первая и поле цыфры заглавные, остальные строчные
<artemz> А какой баш
<tagezi> гну
<artemz> Версия? 4?
<tagezi> блин, я не помню что сейчас в убунту пихают
<tagezi> 4.3.11(1)
<artemz> Щас до работы доеду напишу
<tagezi> echo "BIN2DEC" | sed 's/\(\S\+[A-Z]\)2\(\S\+[A-Z]\)/\L\u\1\E2\L\u\2/'
<tagezi> вот так будет опускать если есть 2 в слове, а если нет, она его не будет вообще менять
<tagezi> artemz: ты что в москве работаешь? ))
<artemz> tagezi: нижний новгород
<tagezi> там вроде на тралейбусе минут 20 ехать от края д края
<artemz> во-первых пробки и от края до края иногда 2 часа можно потратить. во вторых я живу в Кстово (20 км от нижнего) и мне нужно 1.5 часа чтобы доехать (с пересадками при том)
<tagezi> мдя...
<tagezi> у нас пробки тлько в 4 дня, когда все с универа валят
<tagezi> четко с 15:45 до 16:20
<bacek> в репозитории убунты актуальность по сильно страдает. я имею ввиду версии. как оно устроено? они однажды кладут на свои сервера по и потом всю жизнь юзать только его? или иногда они обновляют версию по в хранилищах убунт?
<andrex> нет меняются
<bacek> 20 км полтора часа? какая то слишком странная жесть :)
<bacek> andrex, а как часто?
<andrex> просто нада в новое свои баги пихать еще)
<andrex> с релизами
<andrex> дистра
<andrex> ну либо если внезапно чето поправили
<bacek> andrex, аа, понял. т.е. если хочешь что то поставить, лучше сразу на сайт разработчика идти, да?
<andrex> зачем?
<bacek> за последней версией :)
<andrex> я ваще не видел ни одного дистра где прям все актульно)
<andrex> да и не прально это
<andrex> нестабильное по впаривать
<andrex> раньше все орали что сырое по в репах щас что тухлое всем не угодиш
<andrex> и нафига тебе последняя версия?
<tagezi> artemz: лан, пойду тогда функции покуою в баше, а то мне это всё дело нужно подпихнуть в
<tagezi>  strCAT=$( grep "$(echo $strNAME | sed 's/cc/\L\u\1/')" $file_canalisil | grep -o "FDCat.\{5,15\}$" | sed 's/...$//')
<bacek> а вот еще вопрос. например есть тхундерптица, 38.* версия, а она уже 40 или 41.* летает. прежде чем ставить новую, старую надо удалять? это относится ко всему по. или можно просто ставить и ставится поверх старого или он сам деинсталирует старую версию?
<tagezi> и я боюсь будет слишком монструозно
<andrex> поверх
<andrex> все поверх ставится
<artemz> bacek: 20 километров пробок из-за светофоров и узких мест
<bacek> andrex, ну наверно когда выходит новая версия, она же не просто так выходит, что то добавили, какие то баги запилили, какие то новые добавили, новые баги это всегда интересно!
<artemz> bacek: плюс транспорта нормального нет вообще, газелей приходится иногда ждать 20-30 минут, плюс ждать пока они наберут народ
<andrex> bacek: и совместимость с чемто убрали
<andrex> вон как апач перекосоебили
<bacek> artemz, я думаю на велике будет в 2 раза быстрее, если не в 3 :)))
<tagezi> да апач фоундейшен только бабки собирает
<artemz> bacek: я периодически езжу на велосипеде.
<tagezi> они уже мертвые и нифига не дулают, только палки в колёса вставляют
<SergeyIT> что то вы бубубу с утра... заразились?
<artemz> bacek: там по трассе М7 неприятно на велике ехать, плюс есть очень длинный и узкий въезд в гору
<bacek> а что случилось с апачем? и зачем там вообще что то менять? крутится и крутится, обновляется только версии пхп перлов всяких...а апач то че трогать?
<tagezi> bacek: если не пилить, то не сможешь денег собирать с лохов
<artemz> апач не нужен, потому и деньги в него не вкаладывают. это мертвый стек по сути
<andrex> синтаксис конфиги все перевернули
<tagezi> а так пишишь типа, и можно отчитываться за использованые деньги
<bacek> tagezi, хм. я честно от души не понимаю, что и зачем в апаче менять. там всегда все ок было.
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да оно реально дастаёт.. у меня не скрипт, а парсер костылей
<andrex> было ок теперь не будет)
<andrex> вот за тем и пилить
<bacek> хотя я последний раз с ним сталкивался много лет назад, в смысле ставил и настраивал
<tagezi> bacek: есть внешняя кухня - типа опенсорс, свобода и всё такое, а есть внутренняя, организатор неком организации получает бабло за то что занимается организацией
<tagezi> способ заработать
<artemz> tagezi: в апаче всегда всё было плохо и неправильно, начинать перечислять можно с .htaccess, которые апач при каждом запуске ищет во всех директориях на всю глубину, подгружает из них тонны правил от всяких вордпрессов и дико
<artemz> тормозит.
<SergeyIT> tagezi, написал бы на Си и не мучался
<tagezi> от всех отчислений в его фонд он имеет процент, если не не делать вид развития, то отчислений в фонд не будет, и естественно, не будет процента
<tagezi> кстати из последних новостей http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=42985
<tagezi> =))
<artemz> tagezi: у них как то уже был какой-то дистрибутив, в начале 00-х кажется
<tagezi> из учебника "Подобно "настоящим" языкам программирования, Bash тоже имеет функции"  куда я ввязался? =))
<artemz> лол
<tagezi> SergeyIT: и будут этот код собирать не понятно как не понятно где и постить всякую фигню мне в багзилу.. да ну его, лучше я скил прокачаю, хоть какая-то польза будет
<tagezi> "Функция -- это подпрограмма, блок кода который реализует набор операций, своего рода "черный ящик", предназначенный для выполнения конкретной задачи."
<artemz> а лямбда тогда что?
<tagezi> "черный ящик" -- это система у которой извесно что входит и что выходит, но никто не знает что там желается ))
<tagezi> д*
<SergeyIT> код функции всегда можно получить
<tagezi> да, и
<tagezi> это не черный ящик ))
<artemz> что за учебник такой дикий. читай лучше code complete (совершенный код) макконнелла
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/c12483.html
<SergeyIT> значит - известно, при желании
<artemz> впрочем макконнелл тоже пишет про черные ящики, но немного в другом ракурсе
<tagezi> SergeyIT: черный ящик -- это термин в математике, также как сила тяготения -- в изике
<SergeyIT> разбирал когда-то функции в коде... и писал даже, отнюдь это не черный ящик... а уж в баше все сорсы открыты ;)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да, функция не есть черный ящик
<JohnDoe_71Rus> функция в линкованной библиотеке черный ящик
<SergeyIT> так в машинных кодах можно посмотреть
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: она нигде не черный ящик ))
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A7%D1%91%D1%80%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9_%D1%8F%D1%89%D0%B8%D0%BA
<^DEMOSS^> Когда то он был позабыт....
<^DEMOSS^> Но настали времена возвращения строптивого из его темного прошлого в светлое настоящее и яркое будующее...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ну а если у тебя есть только API к либам, а сами либы обфускацированы
<^DEMOSS^> Всем привет )
<^DEMOSS^> О знакомые люди)) rapidsp , artus , SergeyIT ))
<SergeyIT> где люди... уже давно ботами стали
<^DEMOSS^> -) И не говори. С нашей работой - только роботом и станешь )
<artemz> ну всегда можно сменить
<SergeyIT> не всегда (
<artemz> да ладно. можно пойти строителем например
<tagezi> да всегда, берёшь картонку и карандашь...
<artemz> я одно время так задолбался линуксы администрировать, что хотел пойти бурильщиком бгг
<SergeyIT> карандашить я не умею (
<artemz> тем более зп не сильно отличается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин, вот кризис до чего доводит. сегодня видел на остановке дворника с метлой из березового веника. раньше с пластиковыми были
<SergeyIT> импортозамещение
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, с учетом того что пластиковые метелки делают у нас
<^DEMOSS^> =) суровые реалии суровой страны.
<SergeyIT> не уверен... все делаю в Одессе
<SergeyIT> *т
<JohnDoe_71Rus> На малой Арнаутской?
<^DEMOSS^> Зато наши админы самые живучие и изобретательные.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это ж не контрабанда
<^DEMOSS^> Какой самый стабильный и безглючный релиз убунты на данный момент ?
<artemz> 14.04
<SergeyIT> только без юнити
<artemz> почему
<^DEMOSS^> artemz: Я от скуки начал изучать программирование микроконтроллеров да и сами микроконтроллеры )
<UNIm95> artemz: Я тут ловлю произвольную панике на 14.04 с 3.13-64
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ^DEMOSS^: какие ? хорошо продвинулся?
<^DEMOSS^> потому что юнити - один сплошной глюк
<UNIm95> так что самая стабильнач 12.04
<^DEMOSS^> UNIm95: Дарова старикан )
<artemz> ^DEMOSS^: мне бы столько свободного времени
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: ну накати 3.19
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^: День добрый. Иди ты =)
<artemz> ^DEMOSS^: у меня на ноутбуке юнити и никаких проблем не замечено
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: А зачем?
<^DEMOSS^> Гы ) Не ну я тут давно... с какого-то бородатого года и все время ты тут - так что мы с тобой стариканы )
<UNIm95> Кстати меня удивило как  оперативно и аккуратно работают на #ubuntu-kernel.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати только вчера лазил в аптитуде. говорит что 3.13-63 и не выше
<^DEMOSS^> JohnDoe_71Rus: stm32  - классные железяки!
<UNIm95> Сейчас жду еще одной паники для репорта.
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: сделай apt-get update
<^DEMOSS^> UNIm95: а может оное паникЕ не произвольное ? Зависимость есть...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну блин. естесно первым делом обновить список пакетов
<^DEMOSS^> Типа открываешь рюшечку - падает юня
<SergeyIT> а разве для 3.19 репы подключать не надо?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> качаешь 3 пакета ручками и ставишь с консольки
<artemz> блин где вы все эти падения находите
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^:  Неа. могу смотреть видос на ты трубе и получить панику. Могу читать пдф-ку и получить панику. Причем каждый раз другая причина паники
<^DEMOSS^> JohnDoe_71Rus: Ну как продвинулся. Учитывая то, что СИ ( без плюсов) я начал только недавно изучать - я уже моргаю диодиками, инициализирую кнопочки, сейчас изучаю возможность посылки инфы в ЮСБ HID
<UNIm95> SergeyIT:  там надо указать ядро с именем следующего дистрибутива.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ^DEMOSS^: я ардуиной балуюсь. пока не очень
<artemz> какой толк от всех этих ардуин? у меня валяется она где-то, так и не нашёл ей применения
<^DEMOSS^> Правда с СИ ситуация интереснее Мне приятнее оперировать регистрами контроллера напрямую, записывая туда значения. Си- только для условий и математики
<^DEMOSS^> artemz: Просто ты изначально не был радиомехаником
<svetlana> препод один у меня был радиомеханик в университете
<^DEMOSS^> Я вот начинал с механики,  добавил радиоэлектронику, потом стал компами заниматься, никсы администь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artemz: хочу часики с радивой собрать
<^DEMOSS^> И тут я вернулся к железу, потому что  ембэдэд девэлопмент  - люто прибыльная весч!
<artemz> просто негде эту ардуину использовать в квартире. летом буду дом строить - может там сделаю какую автоматику на ней
<^DEMOSS^> artemz: ВОТ!
<SergeyIT> излишняя автоматизация вредна
<^DEMOSS^> Дома у меня простая аттини детектит маму в кладовке - и включает-выключает там свет, да еще и температуру кажет с датчиков ( внешний \ внутренний
<JohnDoe_71Rus> инженер это лентяй
<UNIm95> artemz: ардуина, приее цене возможностях слишком мало чего умеет
<^DEMOSS^> JohnDoe_71Rus: Отчасти ты прав )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это не я сказал
<^DEMOSS^> UNIm95: Вот именно, поэтому я сразу начал с STM32
<artemz> ещё есть идея сделать датчик вредных газов с публикацией данных в сети, т.к у нас город большой нефтехимический завод
<artemz> но датчики дорогие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: года 2 назад взял 2 китайские про мини по 100 руб. это дорого?
<^DEMOSS^> artemz: gthtathbz ,sdftn xfcnj ljhj;t vjpujd
<^DEMOSS^> artemz: переферия бывает часто дороже мозгов
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^:  с учетом цены обвески арбуины и возможностей stm32 то точно переплатил.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://temp.2396.ru/ ардуинка которая сливает данные на сервак, который рисует графики
<artemz> http://www.amazon.com/SainSmart-Formaldehyde-Aldehydes-Detection-Arduino/dp/B00KCEHEDA 40 баксов за датчик формальдегида (
<SergeyIT> так были бы данные, а такую прогу просто написать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: это ты наверно мне. ну если брать рассыпухой и плату лутом делать то естесно переплатил
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  да тебе.
<^DEMOSS^> JohnDoe_71Rus: Я хочу начать с контроллера кнопок для экрана для эмуляции МФД в  самолете A10 c
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прога какой то открытый проект
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artemz: глять то же самое на али и ебей. в разы дешевле
<^DEMOSS^> SergeyIT: Тебе может и просто, а тому, кто всегда разгребал чужой код, а сам не программил - это тяжеляк :) Я начал в 27 лет учить си с нуля
<^DEMOSS^> Это пичаль.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ^DEMOSS^: кокпит для симулятора хочешь?
<^DEMOSS^> Еще думаю крестить юзерфрендли УБУНТУ и  STM32
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: мне на ebay и amazon дико удивили цены на военные рюкзаки. За 40$ получить водонепроницаемую сумку большого объёма.
<^DEMOSS^> JohnDoe_71Rus: для начала просто на 17 дюймовые самсунги прилепить кнопки как на а10
<SergeyIT> ^DEMOSS^, а я Си начал в 36 и что?
<artemz> JohnDoe_71Rus: я бы не сказал что на али дешевле http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/ZE08-CH2O-Common-Type-Of-Electrochemical-Sensor-Module-Formaldehyde/32455669920.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ^DEMOSS^: какой сим?
<^DEMOSS^> JohnDoe_71Rus: DCS
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artemz: какой на амазоне US $27.55 на али
<^DEMOSS^> http://gamebax.ru/uploads/screenshot_all/A-10C-Warthog2.jpg воть
<Alagos> А кем можно работать так чтобы приходилось разгребать чужой код и не нужно было писать своего?
<andrex> ^DEMOSS^: дарофф
<^DEMOSS^> andrex: привет )
<^DEMOSS^> Alagos: аналитиком бизнесс процессов - 1 \ Ведущим админом Министерства образования Республики Карелия -2
<Alagos> ^DEMOSS^: буду знать куда идти, если надоест писать код)
<tagezi> artemz: какую ты там книгу называл?
<Alagos> tagezi: ты про "Совершенный код" Макконнелла?
<^DEMOSS^> Alagos: Угу. Но я бульше разгребал php \ html  \  и конфы в серверной части.
<^DEMOSS^> Alagos: А ты на чем пишешь?
<Alagos> ^DEMOSS^: на жабе)
<tagezi> Alagos: угу
<^DEMOSS^> Alagos: А правду говорят - что на жабе писать, дело не благодарное ?
<tagezi> чото я не могу воткнуть как функции в баше работают
<Alagos> ^DEMOSS^: Врут.
<^DEMOSS^> Alagos: типа даже легче чем в остальных ?
<SergeyIT> Alagos, разгребать чужой код - самая опасная профессия в мире - половина психушек забита такими работниками
<Alagos> tagezi: по виду - так же как в JS
<tagezi> SergeyIT: +1
<Alagos> ^DEMOSS^: Учишь один язык какой-то и на нём осознаешь саму концепцию. А потом уже не особо важно какой язык. Отличается только синтаксис немного
<^DEMOSS^> SergeyIT: Ага - парсить тысячи строк с коментарими типа \\ тут потом допишу, но работает   ... \\ пью чаек с печенькой ... \\ плохо работает
<Alagos> SergeyIT: охотно верю. Редко когда есть необходимость разгребать классный код. Чаще всего ковыряешься в каком-то Г)
<^DEMOSS^> Alagos: это я заметил, анализирую много кода
<^DEMOSS^> Точнее анализировал.
<tagezi> Alagos: класный код не нужно разгребать, он просто читается... первые 5 минут с трудом, к стилю привыкаешь, а потом как по маслу
<Alagos> tagezi: вот и я о том же)
<^DEMOSS^> Но у меня бошка не работает на создание кода. руками я могу все спаять, скрутить, напилить, настрогать, спроектировать... Могу изложить концепцию микропрограммы...
<^DEMOSS^> Но мой мозг, как будто люто сопротивляется созданию кода.
<Alagos> ^DEMOSS^: та было бы желание. Пройти JavaRush - научишься писать код)
<^DEMOSS^> Да мне бы СИ пройти *)
<Alagos> А зачем?
<SergeyIT> важно начать с простого, а потом пойдет
<^DEMOSS^> Я уже разработал более - менее годную методику.
<Alagos> Си и плюсы намного сложнее java
<^DEMOSS^> Потому что на СИ программят микроконтроллеры
<tagezi> а нафига мне совершенный код, если это не про баш? о_О
<Alagos> Хотя я в плюсы уже давно не смотрел, там вроде тоже сделали удобство
<tagezi> качетво кода советчиков от МС видно в их продуктах, всё на костылях и глючит
<^DEMOSS^> ассемблер я не потяну, но вот прямое управление регистрами через СИ и малыми вставками ассемблерного кода - это я потяну. Да и работает почти мгновенно
<Alagos> ^DEMOSS^: а зачем?
<Alagos> а, ну да
<Alagos> Ты писал выше что embeded железо много бабла приносит
<^DEMOSS^> Угу
<Alagos> И ты уже такое делал?
<Alagos> Какие из железок самые дорогие?)
<^DEMOSS^> Я на местном заводе станок ремонтирвал старый, на подобии с ЧПУ, мне прилось люто конструировать ящик с кучей реле , и механической логикой. Мне за это дали 42 000 РЭ
<^DEMOSS^> 5 дней работы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и заменил этот ящик на маленькую платку с stm32
<Alagos> РЭ - это рубли?
<^DEMOSS^> Да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ^DEMOSS^: чего то подобное я на хабре читал
<^DEMOSS^> А моно было бы сделать коробочку, кнопоску, пару джойстиков и удобный переносной пульт, больше датчиков и выше точность - себестоимость в 5- 7 000 РЭ принесла бы больший доход
<Alagos> Получается, ты хочешь делать что-то типа индивидуальных ЧПУ станков?
<^DEMOSS^> JohnDoe_71Rus: DIHALT писал - вот он точно прошареный - я как статью прочитал - понял, что родственные души. Только у него чугунок лучше дружит с программированием.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у него чугунок много с чем дружит
<Alagos> Чтобы научиться программировать - нужно программировать)
<Alagos> Видимо у него есть практика в этом - вот и получается
<^DEMOSS^> Alagos: нет - я хочу готовить решения автоматизации на снове умных цифровых технологий с широкими возможностями, а не довольствоваться куцей и громоздкой механикой
<tagezi> да, чугунок это здорово, особено с пловом )
<UNIm95> tagezi: не чугунок а казан
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чугунок с пловом именутеся казан
<Alagos> Или скороварка с пловом. Быстрее будет)
<tagezi> UNIm95: казан - это вообще рай, особенно если он с ложкой дружит )
<^DEMOSS^> У нас в Карелии ( когда я там жил ) было много хороших предприятий. Все деревообрабатывающие - были очень богаты.
<UNIm95> tagezi: в смысле из него ложкой есть?
<Alagos> С ложкой дружит - это с возможностью ложкой прямо из него есть, что ли?
<tagezi> дадада, большой ложкой
<Alagos> Прекращай это делать, я теперь есть хочу0
<Alagos> ^DEMOSS^: именно деревообрабатывающие?
<UNIm95> tagezi: так и потолстеть легко.
<Alagos> UNIm95: от нормального плова не потолстеешь
<tagezi> это смотря как часто в горы ходить )
<^DEMOSS^> Теперь я переехал в Краснодар. Загораю , отдыхаю, купаюсь в морях и работаю на более простой работе. А вот свободное время решил посвятить нормальному и прибыльному занятию. К тому же интересному
<^DEMOSS^> Это моя места с детства была - делать умные вещи.
<^DEMOSS^> Alagos: Карелия - край тысячи озер, славится своими соснами и березами.
<UNIm95> Alagos: если есть ложкой свежий плов из казана то можно.
<UNIm95> tagezi а что мешает деревянной есть.
<^DEMOSS^> Одно из самых козырных мест по добыче древесины
<tagezi> ^DEMOSS^: комарами, а не соснами и берёзами
<SergeyIT> Alagos, если знаешь асм, то Си изучить просто
<^DEMOSS^> SergeyIT: асемблер ?
<SergeyIT> да
<^DEMOSS^> asm.js ?
<^DEMOSS^> SergeyIT: психологически сложнее )
<SergeyIT> Си и появился, как замена ассемблеру
<SergeyIT> что то не заметил психологических проблем
<^DEMOSS^> Ассемблерный код - нативный, люди думают как машины. Си- это посложнее будет, сразу голову не перестроишь. Это мне говорил заядлый асмщик
<tagezi> да, сложнее, нужно перестать думать на уровне машины, и опуститься до уровня объезьяна с гранатой
<SergeyIT> ну не знаю... может он зашоренный... но синтаксис Си такой, что на асм можно его переводить на бумаге
<^DEMOSS^> SergeyIT: асм - прямое общение с машиной. на СИ - нужно написать кучу говнокода, который бы обяснил СИ программе с чем она работает, а потом уже приступаешь к телу программы
<^DEMOSS^> На АСМ тупо пишеш сразу , что ты от машины хочешь
<artemz> Alagos: тоже на жабе пишу
<artemz> мне нравится. ничего не делаешь, а всё есть
<^DEMOSS^> artemz: А что быстрее работает ?
<artemz> ^DEMOSS^: смотря в каких условиях смотря для каких задач) под веб жабе по производительности почти нет альтернатив
<^DEMOSS^> artemz: жабы быстрее пыхи?
<artemz> ^DEMOSS^: она быстрей всего почти
<tagezi> ^DEMOSS^: ну ты не прав тут.. что в асме сто в СИ ты пользуешь библиотеки для сложных задач
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: Не, ну заготовки никто не отменял, на асмщики пишут без остановки, а вот в си нужно повозиться со всеми конструкциями.
<tagezi> чото ты путаешь
<tagezi> на Си ты пишешь точно также как и на асм, только сложные операции, особенно всякие исключения тебе не нужно расписывать, а используешь готовый модуль
<^DEMOSS^> Я это все увидел, когда анализировал  3 вида кода. 1- асм  2- си код, но для управления МК использовали команды на прямое чтение-запись регистров и потом реально код си + либы для управления мк
<tagezi> как можно анализировать код если ты не знаешь языка?
<tagezi> количество знаков, пробелов строк? ))))
<tagezi> это хрень а не анализ
<^DEMOSS^> Вот первый код занимает немного места и сильно упорядочен. Во втором случае, код более понятен человеку, и удобно использовать всё - потому как прочел регистр - выполнил условие - записал в другой регистр. В 3м случае - очень большой объем кода и дохрена
<^DEMOSS^> места занимают всяческие описательные функции.
<tagezi> для того чтобы анализировать, нужно разбераться на уровне мегомастер, иначе это как школьник
<tagezi> да бред это.. на СИ и асме можно писать один в один
<tagezi> это просто не знание языка
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: Тоесть ты говоришь о том, что объем кода на си и на асм будет одинаков для поставленной задачи ?
<tagezi> кода на Си будет меньше
<tagezi> ну если конечно твоей поставленой задачей не являеть одно дейтсиве не требующее исключений
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: не будет он меньше
<^DEMOSS^> Плюсы в сях - это унификация кода и возможность переноса его на другое железо.
<Alagos> artemz: и как тебе? Вон поговаривают что царь - не настоящий)) Мол, на ней писать не благодарное дело)))
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: ты на асм писал ?
 * tagezi везёт на сказачников
<Alagos> SergeyIT: если - хорошее слово)
<tagezi> с 12 лет
<tagezi> мне 37
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: а сейчас тебе сколько ?
<^DEMOSS^> Опередил )
<^DEMOSS^> Ну вот ты же грамотный программист получается! ты же должен знать все о преимуществах и недостатках асм и СИ
<tagezi> и чо?
<Alagos> Жаба быстрее php?)))
<Alagos> Быстрее node?
<Alagos> Быстрее c++?
<Alagos> Это не смешно даже) Она медленнее всего)
<^DEMOSS^> быстрее асм ?
<tagezi> Alagos: она фанат жабы ))
<Alagos> Но! На ней просто писать, а на больших нагрузках php улетает
<artemz> Alagos: нода вообще однопоточная, php вообще смешно даже обсуждать
<Alagos> А если нужна высокая производительность - то c++ или c нужны. Но такое бывает редко. Проще бывает купить пару серваков вместо одного, но написать на java
<artemz> Alagos: с++ для веба не оч
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: одно из главный преимуществ асемблера - что пишут во многих учебниках - малое занимаемое место в памяти, полный контроль за программой
<Alagos> нода превращается в плюсы
<tagezi> ^DEMOSS^: место памяти != количество кода
<tagezi> ты путаешь мягкое с тёплым
<^DEMOSS^> Про компилятор не забывай
<^DEMOSS^> программный код, генерируемый компиляторами, имеет несколько большие размеры, по сравнению с кодированием на ассемблере
<artemz> нодежс смешно сравнивать с жабой со всеми её конвеерными оптимизаторами и мегаплюшками, которые позволяют по req/sec уделывать даже аллаха
<artemz> http://www.cubrid.org/blog/dev-platform/inside-vertx-comparison-with-nodejs/
<tagezi> :^DEMOSS^ Тоесть т ыхочешь сказать что асм у нас теперь скритовый язык который не нужно линковать и компилировать? :D
<artemz> vertx (аналог нодежс на жабе) уделывает ноду в разы
 * tagezi достал попкорн :)
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: А ты хочешь сказать, что асемблер фуфло и ему теперь не жить?
<Alagos> Запустить ноду можно в два чиха
<^DEMOSS^> В цифровом железе главное - скорость работы ( реакции) и надежное исполнение кода ( команд )
<Alagos> А ты запусти жабу так же)
<Alagos> И на чём проще писать? На жабе или жабоскрипте?
<Alagos> Можно считать жабоскрипт УГ и дураками всех кто на нём пишет, но весь запад пилит на нём быстрые и мощные прототипы, а многие даже на сервере у себя его используют. Порог вхождения становится ниже, код пишется быстрее.
<artemz> Зачем мне запускать жабу, когда я могу запустить 100 потоков в ней? И как бы это ещё не оказалось в итоге экономней по памяти, дескрипторам и т.п
<tagezi> ^DEMOSS^: уже нет того железа, где разница есть существенная разница в работе кода написаного на асм и на си
<Alagos> В часности на ноде
<tagezi> а разрабатывать программы на си в десятки раз проще
<tagezi> ^DEMOSS^: http://infineconomics.blogspot.ru/2012/11/assembler.html
<tagezi> например вот этот код пишеться на си напмоно быстрее и проще, а главное не имеет тех глюков которые есть в этом
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: Тут согласен
<^DEMOSS^> Гораздо проще
<tagezi> по скорости выполнение, пару сотен тактов процесора тебе погоды не сделают
<artemz> Написать код это ещё не всё, это раз. Нужно его отдебажить, пройти все QA тесты, вывести в продакшн. Жаба статически типизированная, что позволяет большое кол-во проблем отсеивать ещё на этапе кодирования, т.к IDE их моментально
<artemz> заметит. Это раз. Если ты пишешь веб приложение на жабе - с js можно вообще не заморачиваться, а использовать GWT например, т.е описать веб интерфейс на жабе, а фреймворк уже сам сгенерирует пользовательскую часть на js и слинкует
<artemz> ей с серверной
<tagezi> это по времени милисекунды
<Alagos> Ты пробовал писать что-то сложное на GWT? Там что JS кастрирован, что Java-код, который может быть трансформирован в JS.
<Alagos> А вот использовать какой-то толковый JS-framework - это дело. Ember, например
<artemz> подозреваю что при написании чего-то сложного там повылазит дофига своих проблем
<Alagos> В общем GWT - не панацея
<Alagos> Есть некоторые задачи, которые можно с ним решать, но их не так много как хотелось бы
<tagezi> artemz: ты дороботы то доехал? )
<artemz> tagezi: ну да. сижу вот, кодю на руби
<tagezi> artemz: а мне помочь? о_О
<tagezi> =))))
<Alagos> Помощь утопающему - дело рук самого утопающего
<tagezi> угу, сам ищи камень, сам привязывай
<tagezi> знаю я это
<artemz> tagezi: я подумал что в твоем случае можно сделать сплит строки по цифре, перевести в upper case буквы и потом всё соединить. с 1 регэксом уж больно жесть
<artemz> 1-е буквы
<artemz> сделай сплит и потом каждую буквенную часть вот так обработай foo="FOO"; foo=${foo,,}; echo "${foo^}"
<bacek> мозила конечно хорошо...но из 2,5гб пст файла получилось 4,5гб профиль в тхундептице...
<tagezi> запихнуть это в функцию и вызывать её с аргументом
<artemz> ну да
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> а так http://paste.ubuntu.com/12447876/
<tagezi> только почемуто поиск не пахает (
<tagezi> хотя его наверное нужно упрастить
<tagezi> artemz: лан, сяп.. покурю твой вариан, может двже универсальнее получиться
<^DEMOSS^> =) а ты хотел сколько ? 100 мегабайт ?
<^DEMOSS^> bacek:
<bacek> я просто размышляю на тему, сколько занимает места на диске аутглюк и сколько кушает птичка при том же обьеме данных. разница почти в 2 раза
<tagezi> bacek: зачем тебе громптица?
<tagezi> bacek: тыже вроде кде ставишь, там kmail
<bacek> tagezi, не вижу альтернатив
<tagezi> он в связку с органайзером идёт
<bacek> во первых у меня xfce :) xubuntu
<tagezi> получется почти тотже аутлук, а кром птица только почта будет
<tagezi> а.. крыса.. наверное я что-то не то прочитал вчера
<bacek> во вторых тут есть эволюшен, и он крайне не очень. а когда я 2 раза подряд переслал челу письмо с пдшкой как вложение, а он от меня получил что то с расширением деб, я решил что лучше отказаться от такого почтовика, когда я хз что он шлет получателям
<bacek> а мозила тут действительно тупая :) на винде у меня в моззиле есть и напоминалки и календарики и прочие шалости...а тут тупо почта...это наверно к тому, о чем мы говорили, об актуальности версии по...
<tagezi> bacek: ппа же
<bacek> ппа?
<tagezi> bacek:  о сколько нам открытий чудных готовит просвящения век (С)
<bacek> как установить *tar.bz2 ?
<tagezi> чо установить?
<bacek> и ты сказал ппа, а что такое ппа? :)
<tagezi> bacek: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ppa
<tagezi> я тебе чо гуглом нанялся? ))) первая ссылка кстати
<bacek> :))
<tagezi> ищешь в гугле так: яхочу вот такую байду с оргомными крыльями ppa
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bacek: "напоминалки и календарики и прочие шалости" прилетели в 38 версии. я их отключил
<bacek> я скачал мозилу с сайта мозилы, архив с расширением *.tar.bz2
<tagezi> man tar
<JohnDoe_71Rus> рутом распаковать в /opt
<tagezi> man gzip
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно из mc он умеет
<bacek> JohnDoe_71Rus, кому что нужно. кто то пользуется органайзерами, кто то нет, лично мне они помогают жить, кому то и без них живется не плохо :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> этот органайзер кстати простое расширение
<tagezi> или bz2 это не зип? о_О
<bacek> thunderbird-38.2.0.tar.bz2 :)
<bacek> че то не пойму
<bacek> у меня такая версия и стоит...
<bacek> но в винде она одна, а тут другая :) надо поковырять
<tagezi> соврал man bzip2
<andrex> зачем
<andrex> man tar
<andrex> tar xvjf *.tbzip2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем вообще такие сложнсти, enter по архиву в панели mc
<tagezi> пусть прочтёт оба, заодно команду повторит )
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: вот потому то ты за 5,5 лет и не начился программировать на с++ )
<andrex> былбы zsh то можно было бы тупо зафигачить распаковку всех архивов на одну комманду
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: у меня как у ^DEMOSS^ котелок не лежит к программированию
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а потребности еть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть
<tagezi> у меня вот лежит, а баш со скрипом идёт
<tagezi> не понимаю почему эта гадина не хочет вызывать функцию
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: говори честно "баш со скрипом ползет" :)
<tagezi> andrex: алиалы?
<tagezi> с*
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да и ползёт  - это очень бытьро как-то (
<tagezi> сколько я уже ковыряю эту хрень, 2 недели?
<lenstr> что же вам на рубях да питонах не пишется
<tagezi> а что сне на си не пишеться? о_О
<lenstr> ну, скрипты консольные
<tagezi> это вечный мем лора: как сделать на нужный_язык? Пиши на единственный_язык_который_знает_комментатор
<lenstr> тут кажется выше capitalize на регекспах изобретали
<lenstr> в рубях будет "hello James!".capitalize  #=> "Hello james!"
<lenstr> ладно, не мое дело :P
<tagezi> на баше проше этот пример сделать
<tagezi> дело в том, что там до фига чего нужно перед этим обработать
 * tagezi реально везёт на сказачников на этой неделе
<tagezi> для тех кто хочет поразвлекаться. есть списки http://paste.ubuntu.com/12448288/ и http://paste.ubuntu.com/12448327/ нужно вернуть из первого списка соответсвующую  FDCat_блаблабла
<tagezi> хотя второй можно даже так http://paste.ubuntu.com/12448358/
<SergeyIT> tagezi: так что ли? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12449049/
<tagezi> на си не считается )))
<tagezi> strCAT=$( grep "$( sed 's/\(\S\+\)/\L\u\1/;s/\(\S\+[A-Za-z]\)2\(\S\+[A-Za-z]\)/\L\u\1\E2\L\u\2/' <<< $strNAME)" $file_canalisil | grep -o "FDCat.\{5,15\}$" | sed 's/...$//')
<tagezi> вот так, только в цикле )
<andrex> tagezi: нет там мона прям в zshrc указать
<SergeyIT> tagezi: ...зато читается )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да я с тобой согласен что на си это быстрее, и проще
<tagezi> andrex: эм.. я zsh не знаю.. но в башрц, просто доьавляешь алиас и тоже будет работать
<tagezi> ну, алиас к функции в томже башрц
<tagezi> какнить нужнобудет покурить zsh
<andrex> не зсш удобнее в плане функционала, правда колупать нада сначала)
<andrex> ну и малехо отличается от баш
<SergeyIT> башавитые и зашавитые вы
<tagezi> купив этот дом вы преобретаете надёжную крепость на долгие годы, да вам придёться выкопать подва, построить фундамент, возвести стены, сделать крышу, проводку, сантехнику, и всё с нуля, закупив перед эти материалы
<tagezi> но подумайте о том что будет в итоге
<andrex> :D
<andrex> гдет видел сравнение линя и винды как дома)
<SergeyIT> а в итоге, снести дом, переделать фундамент и т.д.
<llorephie> да прибудет со мной fish ._. (приготовился ловить тапки)
<andrex> */оффтоп и многа букаф http://it-portal.maglan.net/Esli-byi-OS-byili.html /*
<andrex> llorephie: тапки нет, есть унта
<andrex> ннада?
<llorephie> andrex: почему бы и нет, уже привыкший
<andrex> не недам, потом не вернеш еще
<tagezi> человек может с голоду умирает, а ты ему даже унту пожувать не даёшь, тебе вообще не стыдно )
<andrex> пускай кирзачи варит
<tagezi> баш какой-то странный мусор выдаёт.. вообще не могу понять посему, такое ощущение, что делаеться холостой проход с сохранением значения одной переменной
<SergeyIT> у баша пятница, неадекватен
<tagezi> SergeyIT: скорее я гдето косячу
<andrex> у серег пятница, почти не ворчит)
<andrex> и
<tagezi> да, даже с си поразвлекался.. ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты там не приболел? )
<SergeyIT> да вы по ворчанию меня переплюнули сегодня, вот и молчу )
<tagezi> andrex: слушай, может ты знаешь
<tagezi> я грепаю grep -o "FDCat.*..$"
<andrex> серега знает полюбому
<tagezi> оно мне выводит FDCat_Finance ),
<tagezi> а как обрубить последние 2 знака?
<tagezi> нашёл где мусор вылезает )
<SergeyIT> полицейский?
<tagezi> но 2 знака в конце всёравно нужно обрубить ))
<SergeyIT> это к экстрасенсам - они хвосты рубят
<andrex> awk
<andrex> awk 'print $#' или както так
<andrex> седом фз
<andrex> сед это для меня страшная страшность
<tagezi> седом так sed 's/...$//'
<tagezi> последние 3 знака обрубает
<andrex> и грепом тоже фз dhjlt vj;tn njrf bck.xbnm cbvdjks bkb cnhjrb
<tagezi> но это не интересно
<andrex> и грепом тоже фз может он вроде исключить символы или строки
<andrex> писака морака
<tagezi> неужели в греп нельзя сразу обрезать мусор весь? (
<andrex> может и моет
<andrex> ж
<andrex> капец мышки нет а рука туда все тянется
<lenstr> фантомная мышь
<tagezi> https://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/11955649
<tagezi> =))
<tagezi> применение )) https://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/11955649?lastmod=1442589992739#comment-11956420
<andrex> не
<andrex> я на него ток взгляну он в окно вылетит сразу
<andrex> потому что другого взгляда у мну нет)
<andrex> тока адски злой
<andrex> чет ютубище не на высоте седня видосы отдавать нормально не хоит скорости ему не хватает)
<Scrimmer> andrex: доров
<Scrimmer> artus: тут ?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ну или хотя бы ты
<andrex> хах
<andrex> tagezi: это ты его мучиш? или кансерва взбесился)
<tagezi> консерва взбесится
<tagezi> какже.. она железная
<andrex> Scrimmer: видиш, тебя даже кансерва не любит)
<Scrimmer> [19:39] -ChanServ- You have been devoiced on #ubuntu-ru by tagezi
<Scrimmer> хе, да ты, tagezi, маскироваться не умеешь
<Scrimmer> не быть тебе шпиёном
<tagezi> может тебя просто в бан лист поставить?
<andrex> чет они вебморду переделали малехо
 * Guest36711 slaps andrex around a bit with a large fishbot
<andrex> tagezi: давай его репортнем как кандидата на глайн
<andrex> )
<tagezi> andrex: хм.. а где флаг m теперь? o_O
<andrex> это канальный флаг
<andrex> тут на ники его небыло никогда
<tagezi> тоесть мут поставить нельзя, только кикнуть?
<andrex> +q
<andrex> мут
<andrex> /quiet
<tagezi> ааааа...
<andrex> но мут не поможет при войсе к примеру или шапке
<andrex> )) также как m
<andrex> +z наканал повешать)
<tagezi> где ты эти флаги берёшь? их в перечне нет
<andrex> в каком перечне?
<andrex> :D
<andrex> я их помню просто
<andrex> ноесли его поставить я тут наверное один останусь)
<tagezi> нашёл
<andrex> я фз кто еще ссл юзает
<andrex> тут
<andrex> или сасл
<andrex> +Z помоему запрещает всем читать кроме опов
<andrex> и помоему ее могут воткнуть тока иркопы
<Scrimmer> злые челавеки
<andrex> вот у анопов и анреала другие флаги и другое значат, и ваще он упорот
<andrex> и ваще бесит когда туда еще русские ники прикручивают
<tagezi> я не знаю больше ирк.. раньше гдето тусовался, но уже забыл где
<andrex> начинается чихорда с одинаковыми никами или каналами и еще постоянно автоматом меняеш раскладку
<andrex> после набора ника на русском)
<Scrimmer> andrex: че как сам, че не спишь ?
<tagezi> о, алиасы работают
<andrex> ты чем пользуешся?
<tagezi> куаселом
<andrex> квасель)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: будешь подопотным хрмячком?
<andrex> нада вичат попробовать с 3 питоном перебрать
<andrex> давай мну)
<Scrimmer> извращенцы
<andrex> ненада пациентов мучать)
<tagezi> он не поциэнт, он школьнег
<Scrimmer> нет чтобы людям помогать в вопросах убунты
<Scrimmer> они тут сидят и как школьники играются
<Scrimmer> tagezi: хоть завтра и суббота, ты уроки сделал ?
<Scrimmer> дневник на подпись маме дал ?
<Scrimmer> сильно лупила за двойки ?
<andrex> помню тут бота на мне тестили когда я еще пациентом был)
 * andrex доброволец на испытаниях не понятной фигни)
<artemz> Наконец свалил с работы. Теперь час тащиться на автобусе
<andrex> ну ниче у мну и 4 часа можно на автобусе тащиться
<andrex> как повезет)
<artemz> Приеду буду мониторинг проектировать
<andrex> я блин жду когда машину притащат мне
<andrex> запарил уже этот от
<artemz> Эх, а мне еще далеко до машины
<artemz> Сначала хочу дом построить
<andrex> ну да можно было и дом построить место машины)
<artemz> Только земли мало, могут не согласовать
<artemz> 4 сотки всего
<artemz> Зато почти в городе
<artemz> Близко от работы
<andrex> за полтора ляма сарай в центре города построил бы)
<artemz> Земли мало же
<andrex> я про себя говорю
<tagezi> andrex: купи себе квартиру в историческом центре ))
<andrex> ну нафиг)
<andrex> мне и так норм
<tagezi> в том где окна на уровне асфальта )))
<andrex> ага или под асфальтом
<tagezi> смотрится охренеть как )
<tagezi> зимой заметает снегом, тепелее )))
<andrex> угуп рвый и таж а кажется что в подвале
<artemz> Строительство в рашке такой ад. Но чуть лучше чем ипотека
<tagezi> ты в других местах не строил
<andrex> в сша еще круче
<andrex> там на все разрешение нада
<andrex> покупать)
<artemz> В США смотря где
<artemz> В смысле если своя земля не в сабурбан то что хочешь делай если на других не влияет
<Scrimmer> andrex: го в стрелялки
<artemz> Если в сабурбан тогда да)
<artemz> andrex: мне тоже придется десятки разрешений делать и часть видимо покупать
<artemz> Согласование проекта, разрешение на строительство, согласование расположения скважины относительно септика, газ, свет....
<artemz> При том септик невозможно технически согласовать со скважиной учитывая размер участка
<vikared> hello
<tagezi> re
<andrex> tagezi: надо было ему сказать) хай комрад выжри нашей водки, он бы остался а так поздаровался и понял что водки не дадут и свалил)
<andrex> хотя помоему это она
<andrex> вика красня
<tagezi> да побоку кто она он оно.. тут все равны, не хочешь говорить - скатертью дорога
<tagezi> допилил скрипт, получилось на 30 строк меньше чем раньше, хотя функционал увеличил )
<tagezi> осталось только конвертер для вики придумать ))))
<tagezi> конструкции иногда просто жесть
<tagezi> strCAT=$( grep $( sed 's/\(\S\+\)/\L\u\1/;s/\(\S\+[A-Za-z]\)2\(\S\+[A-Za-z]\)/\L\u\1\E2\L\u\2/' <<< $strNAME)"," $file_canalisil | grep -o "FDCat.*[A-Za-z]")
<tagezi> я иногда сам перестаю понмать что написано :D
<andrex> я тут както выдал такую адскую фигню ижно суровый дядька артус удивился походу
<tagezi> да, артуса не хватает, он любит всякие фигни придумывать
<tagezi> может бы что посоветовал, чтобы от седа избавиться, медленный зараза
<tagezi> функции я попробовал, мне они не понравились, может гдето они и помогают, но в баше они через зад сделаны
<tagezi> хотя если сильно запарится, то можно, наверное, даже попробовать организовать что-то типа классовой модели :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> классовая революция
<andrex> ладно я спать 4 часа уже
<andrex> а то поздно спать будет скоро)
<tagezi> завтра выходной )
<polosatiy> Добрый вечер. Проблема. Не могу назначить правый моинтор основным. Всегда основной тот, который в настройках слева. xubuntu 15.04
<polosatiy> Видимо отдыхают все)
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-19
<tagezi> утра всем
<llorephie> Утра бдящим =)
<tagezi> ку
<andrex> утры
<tagezi> andrex: а ты не оборзел так долго спать? )
<andrex> нет
<andrex> пойду щас еще спать завалюсь
<andrex> )
<tagezi> 4 часа дня уже )))
<andrex> ну не 4 ре а 3
<andrex> 4 в якутии
<tagezi> иди погуляй, свежим воздухом подыши, а то заплесневеешь =)
<andrex> вчера гулял
<tagezi> :D
<tagezi> andrex: я себе на этом скрипте скил прокачал по грепу и седу, тперь почти налету согу что угодно отгрепать и отседить ))))
<tagezi> могу*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> звучит как термины из бдсм
<llorephie> 10 утра ._. А, не прочёл дальше)
<andrex> молодец возми с полки пиродок
<llorephie> Эт... Народ, кто-нибудь был/является щасливым владельцем ноутбука с AMD и дискретной видеокартой тоже AMD?)
<tagezi> его ещё испеч нужно, знаю ваш zsh ))
<tagezi> llorephie: дрова?
<llorephie> tagezi: та что fglrx, что radeon - оба не хотят работать на дискретной
<llorephie> Первый сегфолтится безпардонно, второй просто не видит устройство
<andrex> ати такое ати
<llorephie> А при заааапуске... Ща... http://i.imgur.com/VMTSdc6.png
<llorephie> Бюджет такой бюджет >.<
<tagezi> "ты чо можешь?" "Могу копать" " а то ещё?" "Могу не копать" " Лесницу можешь?" "Могу, но копать долго"
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=25.0
<tagezi> копай )
<andrex> у тя apu чтоли?
<llorephie> Ога
<andrex> нну нафиг я пошел отсюдава
<tagezi> andrex: )))
<llorephie> tagezi: ды копать-то копал. Но как-то не подходит то одно, то иное.
<llorephie> Думаю вот, чтобы не страдать с логами и перезагрузками - в виртуалке-то можно будет QEMU скормить обе видеокарты ._.
<tagezi> ну так задай вопрос на форуме с выкладкой логов и бъяснением всего того что нужно
<llorephie> нууууу лааааадно :)
<llorephie> Хотя fglrx так и не поддерживает Linux 4.1 =_=
<tagezi> кему тебе делает виртуализацию
<tagezi> тоесть если у тя дрова не работают, то и кему их не увидит
<llorephie> Не, ему скормить именно устройство, и его в виртуалке попинать
<llorephie> раз оно на хосте не работает... Но эт уже моя шизофрения
<tagezi> кроме того, для нормальной виртуализации нужно под гостевую систему спец дрова ставить, а если у тебя трабла на основной оси, то я не думаю что у тебя всё будет впорядке
<llorephie> Вот почему из IRC-каналов русских живой только у Ubuntu?)
<llorephie> Арч мёртв, дебиан мёртв, генту изредка подаёт признаки жизни >.<
<tagezi> живой?
<tagezi> да тут только последнюю неделю флудить начали, до этого только Сергей заходил по вечерам здаровался, да я по утрам
<tagezi> irc не популярен в россии, у большенства мозгов не хватает ни на что кроме контактика
<llorephie> А жаль. удобная жеж штука
<tagezi> им этого не понять
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это естественный отбор
<lenstr> irc для небритых нёрдов
 * andrex пошел брицо и валить отсюда
<lenstr> реальные пацаны сидят в WhatsApp, Viber, Telegram, Skype, Slack, Hipchat
<lenstr> а тут даже фотку котика толком не запостишь
<andrex> ох у мня даже нет этих фиговин
 * andrex остал от жисти
<andrex> как не запостиш? http://oboi-dlja-stola.ru/file/684/760x0/16:9/%D0%A1%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%8C%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9-%D0%BA%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BA.jpg
<tagezi> я даже названий то таких не знаю
<lenstr> то то и оно
<tagezi> чорт.. пора прекращать программить
<lenstr> мне то котят и в irc завозят без перехода по ссылке http://itmages.com/image/view/3012489/8e52071c
<lenstr> но вряд ли weechat или xchat такое делает :D
<lenstr> (hint: не делают)
<llorephie> Оо... Чо спросить ещё хотел. А какое примерно время соединения с IRC-сервером у вас? У меня минут 10 тупит прежде чем войдёт. Любой клиент >.<
<llorephie> Грешу на IPv6 +_+
<lenstr> мгновение
 * llorephie пошёл тестить без v6 адреса
<andrex> нафиг ему в6 еслиу него не в6
<llorephie> hmm... а сфигали...
<llorephie> Угу... Не любят v6 >.<
<polosatiy> Добрый день товарищи.
<lenstr> o/
<polosatiy> Проблема есть в xubuntu. с 2мя мониторами. подскажет кто нибудь ?
<lenstr> nvidia, amd?
<polosatiy> сейчас тогда все опишу)
<lenstr> сразу бы так :)
<polosatiy> ну я хотел сначал узнать есть ли кто может помочь) мало ли.
<tagezi> ну откуда знать можем или нет, если самой проблемы не видим.. подумаешь 2 монитора.. может ты вилку в розетку не воткнул )
<polosatiy> АМД, монитор по DVI, телек по HDMI, телек физически стоит слева от монитора. Я хочу чтобы основным был монитор, то бишь правый экран. но  убунта категорически ставит главным тот экран. что слева. даже если ставить галку "главный экран"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> конфигурить xorg.conf.d ну может пошаманить со скриптом автозапуска
<Alagos> tagezi: тот bash-скрипт что у тебя в git - ты писал? Или ты где-то нашел и скопипастил? А то странно что ты мучаешься со скриптовым языком так долго, зная плюсы
<tagezi> Alagos: по тролить пришёл?
<tagezi> если есть вопрос, задавай, нет, я пошёл дальше делами заниматься
<Alagos> tagezi: я задал вопрос
<tagezi> я сам писал
<tagezi> всё или ещё чтонить?
<Alagos> Переписку за вчера прочитал, подумал что это как-то странно вот и спросил
<Alagos> Пока все)
<Alagos> Чёт ты злой сегодня
<tagezi> человек знающий с++ не обязан знать скриптовые языки.. различий в них полно
<Alagos> Не, ты не подумай - ты всегда злой. Но сегодня особенно)
<lenstr> плюсовики обычно знают скриптовые языки, не всё же время страдать :D
 * lenstr trololo
<Alagos> loconfuscripts.sh
<Alagos> Это этот проект?
<Alagos> lenstr: python, например
<tagezi> Alagos: всмысле?
<lenstr> я уже тут высказывался за баш, ужасный яп когда надо написать больше 10 строк
<tagezi> lenstr: +1
<tagezi> и глючит местами не по детски
<tagezi> приходится кастылями и инвалидными колясками обходится
<tagezi> на томже си потратил бы в десятки раз меньше времени
<Alagos> Может вместо bash использовать python?
<Alagos> А то ведь на поддержку этой штуки потом можно будет потрать времени еще больше чем на написание
<Alagos> https://github.com/tagezi/loconfuscripts/blob/master/fun_list.csv
<Alagos> git не может сделать этот csv красивым(
<tagezi> Alagos: эм.. азачем ему быть в гите красивым?
<tagezi> csv можно открыть в ЛО, впринципе для этого и сделан
<Alagos> tagezi: git страдает, когда не может сделать его красивым)
<tagezi> тусть страдает
<lenstr> думаю python хорошая идея
<tagezi> а с массивами питон как работает?
<lenstr> чудесно
<tagezi> также как башь?
<Alagos> Вполне даже
<Alagos> Смотри
<Alagos> python - это императивный язык с не строгим типизированием
<Alagos> Ты его можешь и как скриптовый и как ООП язык использовать
<Alagos> То что я сейчас в твоём git вижу - это путь боли
<tagezi> это пусть мата и желчи )
<Alagos> Во-во
<Alagos> В общем, ты можешь попробовать кусочек на python накидать и глянуть как тебе идёт работа с ним
<tagezi> я пытался вчера привести в более менее читаемый вид ЭТО, не получилось.. всё равно чтобы понимать нужно толпу коментариев написать
<Alagos> Перед этим можно пройти быстрый курс по его основным плюшкам, если ты с ним раньше не работал
<Alagos> https://www.codecademy.com/en/tracks/python
<Alagos> Например, здесь
<Alagos> lenstr прав. На баше классно и приятно писать - это это маленький скрипт в 10-20 команд и все.
<Alagos> Если это*
<tagezi> нет пока маеньких заданий, а прокачивать скилы всёравно нужно, иначе всё забываешь напроч
<tagezi> самое противное, что быш по детски работает с масивами, приходится выпендриваться как угрю на сковородке
<tagezi> ну и медленный он жуть просто, я заснуть успеваю пока он выполняет этот скрипт.. 6.4 секунды... ужас просто
<Alagos> Ты пытаешься тапком забить гвоздь) А дури у тебя так много - что пару гвоздей ты реально им забил)))
<Alagos> А тебе до этого часто нужен был bash?
<tagezi> ну, не очень, но нужен.. и когда встаёт вопрос про чтонить хитрое, обычно пол дня уходит на гугление
<tagezi> сейчас я пишу прямо втроку, и это самый большой плюс этого скрипта
<tagezi> т что всё это можно было сделать по другому, быстрее, проще, читаемее, у меня даже вопроса не возникает.. на том же СИ, эту же задачу бы решил за пару вечеров
<tagezi> и работало бы не как ржавая ваганетка
<Alagos> Ну ты можешь сделать на плюсах, а потом переписать на Python
<Alagos> Может оно так даже быстрее выйдет
<Alagos> Ну или сразу на python
<tagezi> а csv и wiki сделаны для того чтобы люди ЛО не компилировали, чтобы их получить, а просто скачали файлы
<Alagos> Без компилирования действительно проще, да. Но если есть инструкция по запуску - то без разницы, по большому счёту
<Alagos> Даже можно сделать установочный скрипт, на крайняк)
<tagezi> всё равно только я им буду пользоваться )
<tagezi> да и устанавливать скрипт то не долго.. скачал с гита и пользуй
<tagezi> Alagos: а ты гитом никогда не пользовался?
<tagezi> гитхабом*
 * tagezi растроен тем что сказочники замолчали
<Alagos> tagezi: пользовался и тем и другим. А при чём тут это?
<Alagos> Инструкции в виде curl что-то и пара команд - вполне норм. Ну и если надо поставить будет человеку git и сделать git clone - то тоже ничего страшного здесь нет
<tagezi> Alagos: просто вопрос странный, там есть кнопка хистори и видны изменения файла
<tagezi> да и в гит есть лог
<Scrimmer> andrex: че как сам
<Leagnus> йа за нево
<lenstr> и банить тоже умеешь?
<tagezi> lenstr: нет не умеет, но может позвать тех кто умеет )
<andrex> кого чего?
<tagezi> andrex: lenstrпросит его забанить ))
 * andrex начинает думать что, чет тут мутное твариться
<andrex> да пожалуйста)
<lenstr> пырмаментно
<andrex> хм тоесть ты кнам не хочеш возвращаться?
<lenstr> меня сюда зачем-то znc то и дело возвращает :)
<lenstr> зашел разок и все, выйти не могу :D
<andrex> приклеелся
<tagezi> andrex: видишь, человек почти слёзно умоляет: "Немогу выйти, приклеился" Помоги мол )
<andrex> иди потроль иркопов они те устроят перманентный бан)
<lenstr> не, я с этими ребятами дружу
<lenstr> они мне колоку дали или как там ее
<andrex> и ваще я не умею)
<andrex> клоак
<tagezi> клоака ))) плащеница типа :D
<andrex> дак они всем его дают
<andrex> затем и сидят там)
<lenstr> ага, ну давно дело было
<andrex> прихош бьеш челом, слезно просиш дать плаща
<lenstr> да они, как бы, и непричем
<lenstr> на канал меня znc сервак возвращает
<lenstr> пойду чтоле маны посмотрю куда там чего
<andrex> аа знцу не осилил)
<lenstr> ну знаешь обычно хватало сделать /leave
<lenstr> и она успокаивалась
<andrex> ну мне хватает /part чтоб убралось из списка захода или просто закрыть фиговину с каналом чтоб остался в списке
<lenstr>  /znc Detach #ubuntu-ru
<lenstr> о так
<lenstr> ну посмотрим
<Scrimmer> andrex: опять баловался ?
<tagezi> чо можно такое в консоли натворить, что бы в убунте не отключались скрытые файлы?
<tagezi> вообще, что в убунте сейчас? наутилус?
<Infra_HDC> убунта рулез
<Infra_HDC> убунту можно поставить на Mac и радоваться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: скрытые файлы не в консоли отключаются а наутилусе, или что в бубунте как файл менеджер
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-20
<andrex> Scrimmer: ты чагото попутал)
<Scrimmer> andrex: да нифига
<Scrimmer> так то
<andrex> я прям уверне
<andrex> н
<andrex> посмотри буфер сервера кто стя снимал войс а потом уже плач
<Scrimmer> да мне без разницы както
<andrex> ну а че плачеш?
<Scrimmer> andrex: че ты, создал в стрелялки ?
<andrex> создал 127.0.0.1:23473
<linxon> andrex: привет, что это?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> :D
<andrex> Scrimmer: 127.0.0.1:631 иди играй
<andrex> cups DM PVP
<tagezi> утра
<andrex> фига ты дрыхля
<tagezi> я в 6 лёг )
<tagezi> сереальчик смотрел... сотрел как мозги жрут :D
<tagezi> "Я зомби" :))))
<andrex> а я первую волну смотрю
<andrex> планетяне заговоры и прочая фигня)
<tagezi> а то я вчера уже вообще у вечеру перестал соображать чото
<andrex> 98 год
<tagezi> нада будет посмотреть
<tagezi> какнить, когда мозги будут павиться )
<andrex> норм сериал
<andrex> както по телеку видал давно, потом вспомнил и решил посмотреть)
<SmOkE_RU> [11:02:28] [tagezi] "Я зомби" :))))
<SmOkE_RU> Жаль, что первый сезон короткий
<SmOkE_RU> Сериальчик хороший, жду второй сезон =)
<tagezi> а там есть второй?
<SmOkE_RU> Будет
<tagezi> ну, так себе сериальчик, скакойто странной нитью, и лучше не думать что там особо происходит
<tagezi> Грим, Зов крови, Я зомби, Я читаю мысли - всё оно из одного теста, смотреть становиться скучно если задумываться
<SmOkE_RU> хз хз
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<propellerdnk> здравия желаю люди добрые! убунту 14.04. с целью ускорения работы системы и устранения "тормозов" решил "отрубить" ненужные службы в автозапуске.установил CompizConfig,  но в меню не нашёл искомого пункта. может не ту утилиту использую?
<propellerdnk> и в описании на "вики-убунту" тоже не нашёл про  "допиливание" системы. мне например не нужны принтеры, блютуз.
<artemz> propellerdnk: оставь в покое эти сервисы, они почти ничего не потребляют и не мешают
<propellerdnk> тогда я не знаю что "рубить" (
<propellerdnk> машина нужна тупо для просмотра сайтов и в редких случаях  видео смотреть
<propellerdnk> железо - Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T5900 @ 2.20GHz × 2 .....  видео  -  GeForce 9200M GS/PCIe/SSE2  ....  2ГБ ОЗУ  23ГБ  винчестер
<propellerdnk> ноутбук  НР Pavilion dv5
<tagezi> propellerdnk: а что та поставил?
<tagezi> всмысле убунту - это Ubuntu 14.04?
<propellerdnk> tagezi: propellerdnk: а что та поставил?  -  в принципе голая система
<propellerdnk>  " - это Ubuntu 14.04 "   -  да, жда
<tagezi> а чо не Xubuntu или Lubuntu?
<propellerdnk> просто на сайте убунту была ссылка именно на эту систему.
<tagezi> там вообще ссылки через..кхм..
<tagezi> короче, поюзай лайт версии убунты
<tagezi> если нужно красота-красота, то для твоих заявленых нужд хватит эелементариос
<tagezi> можно рубунту посмотреть, говорят тоже лайт система, хотя я балгеносы не люблю
<propellerdnk> а какую -   X  или L ?   "  балгеносы   "  -  это слово мне непонятно (
<tagezi> propellerdnk: или удаляй все не нужные плгины для даша, они всё и жрут восновном, хотя она всёравно будет медленнее чем Kubuntu
<tagezi> Xubuntu это убунта на Xfce, Lubuntu - это на lxde, Kubuntu - это на KDE
<propellerdnk> " не нужные плгины для даша " -   полная "китайская грамота" (  где мне прочитать какие плагины нужны а какие нет? и как их удалять?
<tagezi> мне откуда знать какие тебе плагины нужны? о_О
<tagezi> может ты обожаешь амазон и просто не можешь жить без шопинга в нём
<propellerdnk> где прочитать про плагины?
<propellerdnk> амазон не нужен ))))))))))))
<tagezi> google.ru
<propellerdnk> у меня нет проблемы КУДА потратить копейки, у меня проблема ГДЕ их заработать )
<tagezi> я бы на твоём месте выбрал бы чтонить полегче, а не быдлокодерами запиленое
<propellerdnk> как узнать какие плагины запущены в данный момент? как их вырубить в автостарте?
<tagezi> таже самая хубунта, намного легче, котя и имеет свои нюансы, в общем работает стабильнее
<artemz> propellerdnk: пиши софт, зарабатывай копейки. в чём проблема
<tagezi> ты для меня сейчас сказал по китайски.. нет, буковы я прочитал, но вот понять их не могу
<tagezi> какой такой автостарт? о_О
<propellerdnk> " какой такой автостарт "  -  какеи плагины запускаются во время старта системы?
<tagezi> я откуда знаю.. я уже 2 года как не использую Юнити
<tagezi> смотри сам, у тебя система стоит
<propellerdnk> " смотри сам, у тебя система стоит "  - в том то и дело что я не знаю КАК смотреть
<tagezi> google.ru
<UNIm95> propellerdnk: в настройках системы сеансы и запуск
<tagezi> UNIm95: не, там тереть нужно больше половины черз синаптик или апт
<tagezi> отулючать их бесполезно
<propellerdnk> синаптик установлен
<tagezi> гуглить нужно, всёравно никто не помнит всех названий ненужных плагинов
<tagezi> темболее системы которой никто не пользуется )))
<propellerdnk> "  темболее системы которой никто не пользуется "  -  это я настолько сильно протупил ????
<tagezi> о, вспомнил, помоему единственный кто тут пользуется убунтой это artemz
<tagezi> propellerdnk: нет, ты просто купился на рекламу корпорации
<tagezi> ту почти все используют производные от убунты
<UNIm95> tagezi:  ты пьян?
<tagezi> UNIm95: эт почему?
<tagezi> у тебя хубунта, у всех кого я тут знаю стоят производные убунты
<tagezi> или вообе самосбор как у andrex
<UNIm95> разница  между ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu только в предустановленных пакетах
<tagezi> в де
<tagezi> а он и мучается с де
<tagezi> у линухов вообще разница только в том что разные "предустановленые пакеты" )))
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: кстати. а у тебя чо, не помню
<artemz> убунта рулит
<tagezi> Leagnus41: попрыгун )
<andrex> кто там на ьуьунто чемто сидит gcc какой версии?
<flegontoff> Добырый день!
<flegontoff> у меня xubuntu 14.04  не могу нормально смотреть фильмы, блокируется экран минут через 5 где то
<andrex> через че смотриш
<flegontoff> да это к примеру! так вообще сам блокируется если даже не смотрю.
<andrex> либо в плеере настройка должна быть чтоб запрещало спяий режим либо в настройках хранителя экрана выруби
<flegontoff> т.е. бездействие более ~5 min
<flegontoff> подскажите в англ. версии где это меню найти можно?
<flegontoff> нашел!)
<flegontoff> спасибо!
<flegontoff> все замечательно, xubuntu то что я искал, багов и плясок меньше чем с другими дистр. , но пару дней обновил приложении и  панель Plank перестала работать как раньше, темы исчезли. Не у кого таких проблем не было?
<andrex> фз я это не использую
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<andrex> о mva привет)
<mva> o/
 * andrex сидит думает как мы тут шпиона проглазели(
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-19
<aleksei`> утра всем
<andrex> мертвость
<SergeyIT> тишина
<andrex> нет мертвость
<tagezi> да, ладно.. вы чо по флуду соскучились? :)
<SergeyIT> соскучился )
<aleksei`> флуд - это зло
<SergeyIT> во всяком флуде есть доля истины
<rapidsp> и доля флуда
<aleksei`> поеду я домой ...
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<snql> ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-20
<Viktoor> s
<Viktoor> s
<Viktoor> Посоветуйте консольный клиент для IRC'a.
<aleksei`> утра всем
<aleksei`> Viktoor, weechat
<Viktoor> Спасибо
<fluder> Viktoor: irssi
<Viktoor> weechat test
<tagezi> утра всем
<aleksei`> и тебе утра
<aleksei`> вот блииин, после апдейта самба перестала на шары без пароля ходить ...
<andrex> конфиг обновил поди
<aleksei`> ну да
<andrex> ну вот те и ответ)
<andrex> нафиг)
<aleksei`> ))
<andrex> я ваще что сам изменяю запрещаю обновлять и ваще флаг на запрет из менений делаю
<andrex> ибо нефиг
<aleksei`> да я чёт тупанул
<aleksei`> сейчас откатим, это фигня ))
<andrex> изменяю то ка если там поменялся синтаксис или еще что
<andrex> а ты посмотри в папке с конфигом  может бекап создался
<aleksei`> да бэкап есть, но конфиг в норме
<aleksei`> пойду курить ман, что там изменилось -то
<aleksei`> хех, что-то поломали походу, теперь анонимно в шару не попадёшь, только по паролю ))
<aleksei`> теперь для доступа к беспарольным шарам, надо вводить логин и пароль локального убунтовского аккаунта!!! .... бред
<tagezi> это зачем?
<tagezi> aleksei`: может пользователь отсутсвует в группе?
<aleksei`> tagezi, да нет
<aleksei`> в самбе сломали что-то просто
<tagezi> да ладно... пиши тогда багрепорт.. чо это за грень, если чтобы обратиться к флешке нужно пароль вводить
<aleksei`> да не к флешке, а к шаре ))
<andrex> ага или нужно пнуть ее чтобы разрешала анонимусов
<tagezi> а разница то какая?
<aleksei`> с флешками всё ок
<tagezi> ещё бы на обращение к памяти компьютера пароль поставили
<tagezi> самба таже флешка только далеко :))
<aleksei`> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=276556.15
<aleksei`> вот на форуме нашёл ответ ))
<aleksei`> отсюда мораль - нефиг обновляться вслепую!!!
<andrex> нада было на пост ссылку кидать а не на весь флуд)
<Viktoor> Всем привет
<tagezi> а есть ли какая-нибудь программка которая голос в текст превращает?
<snql> теоретически должна быть. гугл же дает апи пользоваться
<snql> своим
<tagezi> там очень ограничено
<tagezi> всмысле по объёму очень ограничено, хватит сотню запросов написать, или пану нельших записок
<tagezi> статью не начитать (
<Sergey_IT> какая то есть...
<Sergey_IT> http://askubuntu.com/questions/554076/speech-to-text-software-for-notes
<Sergey_IT> http://www.honeytechblog.com/12-useful-speech-recognition-applications-available-for-linux/
<Sergey_IT> https://cloud.google.com/speech/?gclid=Cj0KEQjwvIO_BRDt27qG3YX0w4wBEiQAsGu3eUyoD0odonaTV_AOsGzt5-Fh9nZUWre8ubQYEO_2qAkaAhc78P8HAQ
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо, посмотрю сейчас..
<Sergey_IT> да мне не за что )
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-21
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> утра всем
<andrex> а то че я как не все)
<tagezi> andrex: тебе спать уже скоро  )
<andrex> успеется
<snql> черт мамка уроки гонит делать а я похоливарить хотел
<rapidsp> а че kvm на ntfs ваще не живет?
<andrex> серожа
<andrex> snql: че задали?
<tagezi> сырожа :)
<andrex> пойди сломай руку
<tagezi> andrex: ай-ай.. это нарушение правил
<tagezi> @voice andrex
<andrex> а че такое?
<andrex> я его от мук спасаю может быть)
<andrex> tagezi: че опять пароль забыл))
<tagezi> @voice andrex
<tagezi> вспомнил
<andrex> грю секюрность постав
<andrex> он будет сам идентить
<andrex> по хосту там
<tagezi> так у меня хост меняется
<andrex> правда есть минус к примеру с вебморды не будет
<andrex> вцмысле у тя клоака же?
<andrex> все мамка комп отобрала
<SergeyIT> tagezi, привет! Чего звал?
<tagezi> да, не звал, просто хотелсказать что не работают твои ссылки, там либо что-то не так, либо оно вообще для другого сделано
<SergeyIT> может быть... давно не интересовался
<SergeyIT> проще руками набивать
<tagezi> долго очень получается..
<tagezi> наговорить статью, потом сделать правки поставить ссылки на пару дней быстрее будет
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-22
<aleksei`> утра всем
<andrex> нууу капец) tagezi че всех расшугал)
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> ну, я не виноват что они бояться меня :)
<andrex> !tsya > tagezi
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, please see my private message
<tagezi> !pm > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<andrex> ubuntuhelp: пни его
<andrex> хмм нада 2 го бота отседа убрать
<tagezi> мягкий знак в тся, не имеет никакого отношения к правилу. Правило я знаю. Но всё равно пишу мягкий знак переодически, потому что это рефлекс
<tagezi> так что если ты не знаешь где найти доктора Павлова в живом состоянии, можешь не тыкать :)
<andrex> не пиши ваще тогда его)
<andrex> лишний байт
<tagezi> вообще 2 байта, этоже юникод
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> так, ты меня запутал
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> блин, скакого перепугу они его називают 8-бит, если он использует от 1 до 6 байт? о_О
<tagezi> короче, 2 байта на каждый ь
<andrex> ваще там может быть от 1 до 6
<andrex> зависит что за символ и где он в таблице
<andrex> есть символы совместимые с аски а есть не очень)
<andrex> вот такое вот оно утф
<SergeyIT> вы для филлипин прог не делали, там еще хуже (сын помучался с их языком)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда понятро почему их президент всех посылает
<baron> Всем привет, меня видно?
<snql> да
<snql> говори человек
<baron> Спасибо, я просто проверяю. Всем хорошей ночи и меньше багов!
<Sergey_IT> и тебя с астрономической осенью
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-23
<aleksei`> enhf dctv
<aleksei`> утра всем
<artus> мвааахаха, внезапно
<Kinder-Pingvi> господа присяжные, живые есть? :)
<rapidsp> господа в париже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> всех господ в 17-м к стенке
<fobo7> привет всем
<fobo7> есть кто шил samsung a3 2016 года через Odin
<artus> и нииикакая нигадяя меня не поздравила с очередной зарубкой на годовом дереве, футакими быть :D
<andrex> даа?
<andrex> а я чет профукал)
<andrex> нууу с очередным оборотом планеты по орбите со дня появления тебя на свет че
 * andrex ушел обратно в подвал
<artus> иубижал :D
<artus> andrex, сяпдрухххх :D
<andrex> немазашто
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: ты куда вечером убигаешь? а то ноут с наушниками дома
<andrex> спать убегает
<andrex> тормоза у сервисов какието
<snql> @voice andrex
<snql> кто такой A4Tech
<andrex> @voice snql
<snql> :(
<andrex> нарушение правил
<andrex> дмитрий
<andrex> его щас нет с нами
<andrex> он на форуме
<snql> царство ему небесное
<snql> аа
<andrex> :DDD
<andrex> иди уроки делай лучше
<andrex> а то мамка отлупит
<snql> я уже в 23 классе
<snql> и самостоятелен
<andrex> иди делай
<andrex> а то так и в 24 первомклассе будеш
<snql> шас тока убунту накатаю
<snql> на ноут. девушка сказала ей без разницы какая винда
<andrex> генту ей накатай тогда раз ей без разницы
<andrex> а вобще если ей без разницы то забери бук
<snql> ты не шаришь. накатываешь тему винды с верху
 * andrex не переваривает людей не определившихся в своих хотелках
<snql> они пользуются и у них ничего не ломается, и они ничего не подозревают
<snql> простые браузер-юзеры
<snql> я честный человек и не заинтересован, чтобы они пришли ко мне через месяц с очередным вирусом
<snql> что-то наподобие Made in USSR у меня
<andrex> виндузятники должны страдать
<andrex> а так тебе еще ее обучать придется чето обьяснять)
<snql> зачем? пуск есть, программы стоят
<andrex> в и тоге она скажет что ей не без разницы ствь винду обратно
<snql> все "даже удобней"
<snql> тема виндузяцкая. они даже не знаю что это не винда
<snql> и работает быстрей
<andrex> ну ок потом расскажеш)
<SergeyIT> artus, с Днюююхой!!!
<SergeyIT> snql, ой вляпаешься...
<snql> SergeyIT, чего это) я же неофициально
<snql> artus, хэппи бёздэй
<snql> SergeyIT, а ты представь сколько проблем решается одним махом. ты ставишь систему и она работает. они запускают exe одним кликом и ничего не замечают
<SergeyIT> snql, а если заметит?
<|cub|> здрасти
<SergeyIT> итебенехворать
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-24
<viktor> test
<ubuntuhelp> viktor, Есть контакт.
<viktor> Всем привет. Проблема появилась не большая.
<viktor> Заканчивается место в разделе /home. На компе установлено 2 ОС. Windows и Ubuntu. Могу я как-то безболезненно "срезать" свободное место и добавить его к разделу /home в ubuntu?
<viktor> На HDD с windows 200+гб свободного места. Я с дуру под /home выделил всего 40гб.Переустанавливать ubuntu не горю желанием)
<andrex> разрешаю
<viktor> Мда,спасибо за чёткий и развёрнутый ответ.
<Sergej_> Всем привет пытаысь я сам установить lubuntu на ноутбукеб но к сожалению не получается ошибка в том что если я выбираю чтобы lubuntu инсталлировать то экрана становится серым и в этом положжении зависает.
<andrex> попробуй alternate образ
<andrex> или netinstall
<Sergej_> "попробуй alternate образ " пробовал уже разные старее все равно не работает
<snql> попробуй arch linux или monjaro
<Sergej_> нужен лубунту матери на комп , ато устал на винде постояно какието проблемы
<snql> Sergej_, ну а если mint поставить
<snql> а потом LXDE отдельно
<snql> если принципиально юзать убунтушные репы
<snql> Sergej_, даже лучше есть. там уже по-умолчанию с lxde идет http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=3080
<Sergej_> попробую. в принципе всеравно что, просто нужно что нибудь стабильное  и желательно  лёгкое для железа
<snql> лишь бы установилось :)
<snql> вообще интересно что там за железо. lubuntu не так давно на второй пень накатывал
<Sergej_> nvidia geforce 9300m gs Pentium Dual Core T3400
<andrex> а из лифки ставить не пробовал?
<Sergej_> также виснит прии выборе
<snql> andrex, все мозги на арчи, дебы и кальки убежали... уже фиксить некому
<andrex> да просто лубунта никому нафиг не сдалась) как и кубунта и прочие отбросы от основной ветки
<snql> andrex, так там же различие только в DE, мозги и патчи же те же
<Sergej_> а что по советуете
<andrex> нууу видимо еще в инсталяторах
<andrex> и тех кто пилит это
<Sergej_> какой линух . моей мамем . она так чисто интернет да фотки
<snql> как мало браузер-пользователям для счастья надо
<andrex> попробуй slitaz иди debian воткнцть че
<andrex> раз уж браузер нада
<snql> все подумывал chromeos накатить
<snql> кажется идеально
<snql> хыхыхы шас хромос накатим на старый пень
<andrex> хех как все примитивно
<andrex> я вот жумаю на смарт накатить генту
<snql> andrex, мьсе знает толк в извращениях
<andrex> нет просто мне скучна
<snql> andrex, ну уроки можно на понедельник сделать
<andrex> не мне ненадо
<andrex> я еще в детский садик хожу
<snql> пропишите уже этот войс перманентно. буду местным заводилой холиваров
<snql> вечно висит
<andrex> был один такой
<andrex> [Green]: привет
<snql> а почему был? :]
<andrex> потому что ему не понравилось сидеть с мутом)
<andrex> он сда недавно приходил
<andrex> дмей зовут)
<andrex> ладно я сапать
<Sergey_IT> как колбасит канал (
<Sergey_IT> к морозам видимо
<snql> дыа
<snql> бнц сення 2 раза упал
<snql> досят его чтоль. но я считал фринод это как неуловимый джо
<andrex> @mode +b *!*@pisekot.ru
<spaik> test
<ubuntuhelp> spaik, Есть контакт.
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-25
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть команда вывести список используемых репозиториев? С учетом что теперь сторонние репы прописываются в отдельных файликах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вобщем один из вариантов http://askubuntu.com/questions/148932/how-can-i-get-a-list-of-all-repositories-and-ppas-from-the-command-line-into-an
<spaik> Добрый вечер
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-18
<aleksei`> утра
<|cub|> здратути)
<SergeyIT> молчите все? :-(
<SergeyIT> и логи продали...
<SergeyIT> сказать нечего?
<SergeyIT> лентяииии!
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-19
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|cub|> ку
<SergeyIT> ук
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-20
<aleksei`> утра
<Admin1488> ху*тра
<Admin1488> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> s/*/ю
<vamadir> народ есть тут сетевики?
<vamadir> хочу спроисть по вланам
<SergeyIT> хто тут... сетевой торговлей занимается?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> предлагаю выгодно вложится в наши ICO. маленькие траты сегодня - большие доходы затра!
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-21
<aleksei`> утра
<Admin1488> утро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> букафки
<kvadim80> Я вот думаю мне получилось зарегится тут или нет?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-22
<aleksei`> утра всем
<artemz1> Привет
<aleksei`> всё таки бэкапы делать надо как можно чаще и хранить как можно дольше )
<aleksei`> иначе бЫдЭ
<SergeyIT> опять на грабли наступил?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-24
<tomfarr> IШалом, православные!
<tomfarr> тем временм близился релиз 17.10
<artemz1> Без юнити?
<tomfarr> угу
<tomfarr> но на вайленде
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-17
<Jaaaaas> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Jaaaaas> !nick Jaaaas
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Jaaaas'
<Jaaaaas> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<Jaaaaas> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник регестрируется так: /msg nickserv register My$upperPass vpupkin@email.com . Подробнее про регистрацию: https://goo.gl/61jvHx https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<SergeyIT> кончился отпуск (
<toly> qq
<andrex> SergeyIT: бери бс
<SergeyIT> что?
<andrex> без содержания))
<SergeyIT> на пенсию не хочу :(
<andrex> хмм а ты уже или езе нет
<andrex> вроде уже возраст самое то)
<SergeyIT> да и не пускают... работать не кому
<SergeyIT> хотя на пенсии
<andrex> уволился ушел на пенсию устроился обратно
<Kuleshov> всем привет
<linxon> andrex: SergeyIT: Kuleshov: привет вам
<andrex> linxon: юрик дарофф
<Kuleshov> Здравствуйте
<Kuleshov> подскажите пожалуйста, не могу собрать программу
<Kuleshov> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3vDP8BNZCQ/
<linxon> Kuleshov: а, это ты оказывается ^_^
<Kuleshov> все установленно но ни чего не видит и ругается на архитектуру
<Kuleshov> а ты кто?
<linxon> ты так и не пробовал march менять?
<Kuleshov> scons не принемает параметры
<Kuleshov> как поменять?
<linxon> в SConstruct добавить или какую-то переменную объявить
<linxon> в сконструкт свой синтаксис, который нужно гуглить
<andrex> apt build adchpp
<Kuleshov> ладно попробую, пока устанавливаю vnc хочу gui сервер попробывать один
<andrex> apt build-dep adchpp
<Kuleshov> а че сработает? :)
<andrex> или так
<andrex> склероз ззамучал
<Kuleshov> попробую спасибо
<linxon> в свое время без все этих adchpp VNC поднимал
<Kuleshov> это Direct Connect Hub Server
<andrex> или adch++
<andrex> фз как оно там
<andrex> !compiling > Kuleshov
<ubuntuhelp> Kuleshov, please see my private message
<andrex> !deb-build > Kuleshov
<andrex> у тебя там походу даже build-essential не стоит
<Kuleshov> стоит вроде пишут последний версии
<andrex> а может оно и не собирется нифига
<andrex> говен 2016 года
<andrex> с гцц 8 то
<Kuleshov> https://sourceforge.net/projects/luadch-gui/
<Kuleshov> вот этот хочу попробывать
<linxon> Kuleshov: попробуй `scons arch=x64`
<linxon> если с apt'ом не получается
<Kuleshov> ага спасибо попробую щас
<linxon> по крайней мере у меня собирается
<andrex> угу чето там матюгается про инструкции может и прокатит)
<andrex> но сначала надо воткнуть аптом зависимости для сборки один фиг
<andrex> ибо ругань
<SergeyIT> а собирать под рутом обязательно?
<andrex> ва оно питоновое вроде сразу ставит
<andrex> хотя фз
<andrex> нафиг ему этот тухляк здался
<SergeyIT> у меня вэб/фтп 2001 года работает
<linxon> https://github.com/luadch/luadch куда живее
<linxon> SergeyIT: такие вещи обновлять нужно
<linxon> если оно открыто
<linxon> сейчас достаточно открыть сайты со списком хроники уязвимостей этих протоколов
<Kuleshov> что то вообще ни чего непалучается :(
<linxon> Kuleshov: ошибка та же?
<Kuleshov> даже VNC Server поднять не могу
<SergeyIT> как скомпилил в 2008 г., так и работает (проект умер)
<Kuleshov> я с другим щас занимался
<Kuleshov> а может мне кто помочь с проектом? я доступ дам на сервер
<Kuleshov> хочу UTF-8 DC HUB с TLS
<Kuleshov> https://vk.com/dchubone
<linxon> я не пробовал такое ставить
<linxon> придется попутно разбираться
<Kuleshov> у тя есть Вконтакт linxon ?
<linxon> есть
<linxon> >linxon
<Kuleshov> чиркани мне я тебе доступ до сервера дам, поможешь, если интересно
<mandala-la> ребят привет
<mandala-la> у меня такая трабла
<mandala-la> раскатал ось с образа сервер
<mandala-la> но это не серверъ
<mandala-la> просто под рукой была флешка
<mandala-la> потом натянул пакет в таскселе крысы
<mandala-la> и отвалились tty
<mandala-la> наглухо
<mandala-la> в логах который теперь журнал тупо ошибка
<mandala-la> хз куда смотреть то...
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-18
<Antares> Как такое личить, ошибка при сборке https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8h3gsmrpH2/ g++: internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1plus)
<Antares_> DCHUB ONE - International Direct Connect Hub with TLS and UTF-8 supported adcs://dchub.one:2780
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Antares_> утра
<Antares_> https://vk.com/dchubone Welcome to International Direct Connect Hub with TLS and UTF-8 supported adcs://dchub.one:2780
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-19
<aleksei`> утра
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-20
<aleksei`> утра
<Alexey__> https://vk.com/dchubone Direct Connect Hub with TLS and UTF-8 supported. Хаб с поддержкой Юникода и шифрованием adcs://dchub.one:2780
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-21
<aleksei`> утра
<Antares_> помогите с командой, нужно в папке во всех файлах найти и заменить слово
<diskin> Antares_, текстовые файлы?
<Antares_> ну само собой
<diskin> есть подкаталоги, или просто каталог?
<Antares_> есть подкаталоги
<Antares_> это исходники src
<Antares_> там много всего
<diskin> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1583219/how-to-do-a-recursive-find-replace-of-a-string-with-awk-or-sed
<diskin> https://superuser.com/questions/428493/how-can-i-do-a-recursive-find-and-replace-from-the-command-line
<diskin> тут смотрел?
<Antares_> спасибо вроде то что нужно
<Antares_> будем пробывать
<diskin> пробый пробый ))
<anderx> угу там еще можно регулярку напихать
<SergeyIT> купятничное
<Antares_> Помогите пожалуйста дериктории boost в системе определить, что бы компилятор их видел, что бы компилятор их видел
<SergeyIT> а libboost-dev поставил?
<Antares_> нет у меня несовсем linux
<Antares_> у меня MinGW
<Antares_> ну да все поставил, но нужно теперь системе как-то указать где это
<SergeyIT> не по линуксу здесь светлее, что ли?
<Antares_> какая разница системы идентичные
<Antares_> конфиги одинаковые
<SergeyIT> даже такая мелочь, как кодировка текстовых файлов в лин и вин отличается
<anderx> в мингв тоже ставится все инсталятором
<anderx> /j #mingw
<Antares_> куда в UNIX PATH прописывают обычно?
<anderx> никуда ничего не надо если оно стоит нормально а не через жопу
<anderx> и ваще выкинь его нафиг
<anderx> есть https://mxe.cc/
<Antares_> -bash: export: «BOOST_ROOT:PATH=/usr/local/boost_1_56_0/»: это недопустимый идентификатор
<Antares_> помогите плиз
<qwefytuoityty> ?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-22
<qwefytuoityty> ?
<Antares> ☦
#ubuntu-ru 2019-09-16
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> отпуск кончился (
<mintdja> чей?
<SergeyIT> мой
#ubuntu-ru 2019-09-17
<SergeyIT> ку
<rapidsp> re
#ubuntu-ru 2019-09-22
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно иксы пересадить на 4 консоль например?
